# Star Wars: The Old Republic



## Ulquiorra (Jul 17, 2008)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DOvbv-LkK6w&feature=fvw[/YOUTUBE]

Official Site:


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2008)

Fuck that shit. Let them make a decent KotOR singleplayer first and then cash in on it.


----------



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

Aww, KOTOR2 wasn't that bad of a single player. Sure Nar Shaddaa could force you to restart but..


----------



## Red Viking (Jul 17, 2008)

Man, Penny Arcade so freakin called it two years back:


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 17, 2008)

An MMO with Jedi + 7 classes no one cares about.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2008)

I think everyone will be force-sensitive, actually. It'll just manifest in different ways.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, the evidence is undeniable now =\

Well I guess it will at least be interesting how BioWare's first MMO turns out.


----------



## Ulquiorra (Jul 17, 2008)

The light/dark struggle will be pretty cool online.

Instead of picking a faction in the beginning, like in WoW, you just drift into it.

Like, getting darkside points for killing Jedi players/NPCs, Lightside points for killing Sith players/NPCs.


----------



## Red Viking (Jul 17, 2008)

Ulquiorra said:


> The light/dark struggle will be pretty cool online.
> 
> Instead of picking a faction in the beginning, like in WoW, you just drift into it.
> 
> Like, getting darkside points for killing Jedi players/NPCs, Lightside points for killing Sith players/NPCs.



The fridge logic with that kind of pvp system is that everyone's a rampant serial killer regardless of morality.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 17, 2008)

lol we know absolutely nothing about how they will handle it, so really I would say such speculation is pretty useless at this point.  This is also an MMO, so it is likely a damn good while away from actually coming out.


----------



## Ulquiorra (Jul 17, 2008)

Red Viking said:


> The fridge logic with that kind of pvp system is that everyone's a rampant serial killer regardless of morality.



Well.......
They'd figure somethin' out.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 17, 2008)

Rather have a kotor 3 then this shit, meh.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 17, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOO HELLL YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA WOOOOOOOOOOT! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!OOOOOOOO!!!!!!





*adds to the gaming departments topic thread*


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2008)

Ulquiorra said:


> The light/dark struggle will be pretty cool online.
> 
> Instead of picking a faction in the beginning, like in WoW, you just drift into it.
> 
> Like, getting darkside points for killing Jedi players/NPCs, Lightside points for killing Sith players/NPCs.


Fuck. No.

Not this balance shit again. They'll fuck it up. They did it on KotOR and on ME. I don't want to be the inane nice guy to everyone or the arsehole towards everyone, WHERE IS THE GOD DAMN MIDDLEGROUND? JOLEE FUCKING BINDO!


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 17, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Fuck. No.
> 
> Not this balance shit again. They'll fuck it up. They did it on KotOR and on ME. I don't want to be the inane nice guy to everyone or the arsehole towards everyone, WHERE IS THE GOD DAMN MIDDLEGROUND? JOLEE FUCKING BINDO!




LOLOLOL  

At times i hate you, but then these times, to funny


----------



## darthsauron (Jul 17, 2008)

Zetta said:


> Aww, KOTOR2 wasn't that bad of a single player. Sure Nar Shaddaa could force you to restart but..



I cheated through that part . 

EDIT: It's been confirmed


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 17, 2008)

Just mix Jedi Academy with KotOR already and have it contain various small story aspects like in ME already.


----------



## FFLN (Jul 17, 2008)

I wasn't exactly excited by this since I don't play MMOs at the moment.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 17, 2008)

As long as they don't mess it up like they did with Galaxies, Im down with it.


----------



## Razza (Jul 17, 2008)

"They" didn't mess up galaxies. SoE did and fuck them for it. I loved Galaxies before CU to death so here's hoping bioware doesn't fuck it up. Then again I've never played a Bioware rpg I didn't like.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jul 17, 2008)

Razgriz said:


> "They" didn't mess up galaxies. SoE did and fuck them for it. I loved Galaxies before CU to death so here's hoping bioware doesn't fuck it up. Then again I've never played a Bioware rpg I didn't like.



Whoops, I should rephrase that.  I know SoE did Galaxies, I just meant that the Star Wars Brand doesn't fuck up this MMO up like it did with Galaxies, making it a little less conplex and more fun than just grinding.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 18, 2008)

I think it'll be interesting to see how it goes.  I'm definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## Akira (Jul 18, 2008)

I suppose I am looking forward to this game, even though it won't be out for at least five years.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 18, 2008)

Meh, I'd rather have a single player game with Revan' story in the Unknown Regions.


----------



## Even (Jul 18, 2008)

meh, would rather have a KOTOR 3 or something...
I don't give a rat's ass about MMO's...


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Jul 18, 2008)

Bah. This is the worst gaming news I've heard in ages.

I won't be able to break people with charisma and dialogue skill buffs. If I can't do that, it's not a real bioware game. If I can, they'll have exceeded every one of my mmo expectations, and even if it sucks otherwise, at least I'll have that.

Besides, at least a solid half of the epic air of kotor is actually _being_ revan. _The_ friend. Not one of a few million. That's phenomenally weak.

I'll still play it. Unfortunately, I'm looking forward to hating every second of it as it stands.


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 18, 2008)

Will it have the usual good = polite; evil = rude system? 

I wonder if I'll ever be interested in an MMO.  I've resisted so far.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2008)

Like I said before.

KotOR 3 should either be a prequel or a direct sequel to the original. Or a mixture between Jedi Academy and KotOR. Various storylines that are all plausibly canon. WANT.


----------



## Darwithian (Jul 18, 2008)

As long as they don't screw it up with that quitsy real time shit. It'll be alright. If I have a lightsaber, I wanna have free hackin power with it damnit!!! Let me kill some innocents and get DARK POINTS!!!


----------



## Ulquiorra (Jul 19, 2008)

I wonder if it'll be for PC or Xbox360/720/whateverthehelltheycallit.


----------



## Felix (Jul 19, 2008)

Not happy. Unless they do a Guild Wars/Diablo/Phantasy Star Online model, believe me it will fail

People like KOTOR because of it's story, cinematic sequences, music, the whole feel from the Trilogies movies. This can't quite push it if it's not done decently


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 19, 2008)

Felix said:


> People like KOTOR because of it's story, cinematic sequences, music, *the whole feel from the Trilogies movies*. This can't quite push it if it's not done decently


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm looking forward to this game mainly because I'd like to see how Bioware changes a great single-player game into a MMO.  I just hope that this isn't called KoToR 3 or take the place of it.  I'd rather have another single-player KoToR 3 than a MMO KoToR.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 7, 2008)

BUMP

KOTORO is being announced on October 21st!


Yeah.  It's an MMO.

edit:  Thread's going to need a title change soon too.


----------



## Hollowized (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm kinda hoping they just cancel it. Single player KoToR > MMO KoToR.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 7, 2008)

They are at least a couple years into the development now and are finally ready to announce it.  Yeah, I would have preferred a "proper" kotor3 form BioWare, but this is what we are getting.  We'll just have to hope BioWare can deliver with their first MMO.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 7, 2008)

Maybe we'll get KotORO and KotOR III?

I'd settle for just a great MMO, though. Something that doesn't feel like a WoW-clone.


----------



## Muk (Oct 8, 2008)

meh ... no wonder mass effect disappointed me ...

they pooled all their resources into this mmo

 not excited about it at all


----------



## Wesley (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm disappointed another prominent and successful series is being abandoned for MMO.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 8, 2008)

Well I really enjoy KOTOR and KOTOR2, but personally I'm pretty excited to see how they translate it into an mmo. Kotor's battle system really wouldn't work for an MMO, so I'm wondering how they would do that etc.

Anyway, SWG should not even be considered "enough" for Star Wars fans, and the only MMO they need etc. That's just ridiculous. SWG has been totally fucked up since late 2005, and just isn't up to the current gen at all as far as visuals etc go. I have faith that BioWare will bring something fresh to the MMO table, and make something really worth while.


----------



## Dark_wolf247 (Oct 8, 2008)

I liked KOTOR2, but I don't know how much I'd enjoy a MMO for it. I don't really know if KOTOR is suited for that kind of thing. I might end up checking it out anyway.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 8, 2008)

I just don't think that as a MMO it'll get as big of a response as the first two as single player games did.


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 19, 2008)

Bioware is announcing their new MMO project on Tuesday (obviously going to be this), which is why I decided to resurrect this thread and post my rant on how much this is going to suck.   


*Spoiler*: __ 



If you've read some of the stories, they said they were making the MMO because KOTOR 3 as a single player game was ruled out by EA. In other words, if those money grubbing assholes didnt buy Bioware, we would have a single player KOTOR where we would find out what happened to Revan and the Exile, some of the old characters would return, the Ebon Hawk might return, and you would play as a unique character.

Now that its going to be an MMO, instead of an epic story, its going to be you and thousands of players with the same destiny, or the same mission to learn what happened to Revan and the Exile. This means that the story will be neglected, and because you and thousands of other people are experiencing the SAME EXACT mission at the SAME EXACT time in the SAME EXACT game world, ERRRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH. In case you havent noticed, this makes me VERY ANGRY. KOTOR is supposed to be a single player trilogy, an incredible story with incredible characters and incredible gameplay. You wont be able to interact with characters like Carth Onasi, Mission Vao, Jolee Bindo, and Canderous Ordo. I mean come on. They are all sacrificing an incredible series for some MMO because of EA, those filthy disgusting horrible jerks.  

And dear God, if they include PvP... The game will be a bunch of ten year olds running around shouting obscenities: 'i got armr of dartjh revaan +4 2 int +5 2 const epic pvp armor wts 780,000 crdts.'  And then there's the fact that they will almost definitely fall for the same mistake in Galaxies: Allow you to play as a Jedi.  No one will pick any other class, and that will ruin the feeling of the Star Wars universe as millions of Jedi run amok across the galaxy.  

THIS IS DOOMED TO BE SHIT(even if it is Bioware).


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 19, 2008)

An MMO can have a good story,it's just very rare. FFXI handles the story very well for example.


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm not familiar with FF XI. Was it in an original universe(not related to any other FF games)? The problem with making a KotOR MMO is that you won't be able to explore the galaxy with as much depth as you did in the first two games.  Allowing your character to speak to members of your party and turn them to the Dark/Light Side etc. can only be done in a single player game.  The epic feeling of changing the galaxy at the end of the first game can't be done in an MMO if you know thousands of people are doing it at the exact same time.  The game may be good as an MMO, but it will butcher the KotOR story.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 19, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> I'm not familiar with FF XI. Was it in an original universe(not related to any other FF games)? The problem with making a KotOR MMO is that you won't be able to explore the galaxy with as much depth as you did in the first two games.  Allowing your character to speak to members of your party and turn them to the Dark/Light Side etc. can only be done in a single player game.  The epic feeling of changing the galaxy at the end of the first game can't be done in an MMO if you know thousands of people are doing it at the exact same time.  The game may be good as an MMO, but it will butcher the KotOR story.



Original universe. The story works because you are forced to participate in it in order to unlock pretty much everything from airship riding to new areas. Although it will lack the feeling of changing a universe by yourself it may have the feeling of you and your friends changing the universe which is still pretty satisfying.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 19, 2008)

darthsauron said:


> Bioware is announcing their new MMO project on Tuesday (obviously going to be this), which is why I decided to resurrect this thread and post my rant on how much this is going to suck.


I bumped this last page when we originally found out about this announcement, but now it is only two days away ;3

At this point, I just say fuck it.  KOTOR MMO is happening so I'll sit back and see what comes of it.

Edit: Also, KOTORO was in development before EA even bought BioWare.  This was started between Lucas Arts and BioWare alone.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 21, 2008)

*Sakura's Panties*
Live-Blog of the announcement is going on right now.  Vid has been shown and some details on what they hope to accomplish with the mmo have been spoken of.


----------



## Zenou (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow, they just announce it and are spewing BS already.
"The first truly story-driven MMO"
FFXI?


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 21, 2008)

Zeno said:


> Wow, they just announce it and are spewing BS already.
> "The first truly story-driven MMO"
> FFXI?


I just assumed they were implying "good story driven MMO".  We'll see ;3

Basically all we know so far is:

Two factions: Galactic Republic and Sith Empire
Very story focused mmo
"Hard" choices will be made by players. "good, evil, pragmatic, or unpredictable"
"Companion Characters" will be a big deal.  Think Han+Chewy


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 21, 2008)

NO FUCKING WOOKIES


----------



## MuNaZ (Oct 21, 2008)

ok the thing that is really bothering me... is the fact it's 300 years later... they can tell the story all they want but that doesn't change the fact that in theory i'll never experience the Revan adventure to the unknown regions (where in theory, in the second game the Exile followed him there)
that means there will be no Bastilla 


"interview" with people responsible for it... got some interesing stuff....

wait and see...


----------



## dragonbattousai (Oct 21, 2008)

Zeno said:


> Wow, they just announce it and are spewing BS already.
> "The first truly story-driven MMO"
> FFXI?



That was the first thing that came to my mind when they said that.  We forget that FFXI has a story.  I guess they skipped out on that MMO when they were researching.  

Looking forward to seeing how it shapes, but I don't think it will be a threat to WoW like a lot of people are predicting on the Game Sites.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 21, 2008)

MuNaZ said:


> ok the thing that is really bothering me... is the fact it's 300 years later... they can tell the story all they want but that doesn't change the fact that in theory i'll never experience the Revan adventure to the unknown regions (where in theory, in the second game the Exile followed him there)
> that means there will be no Bastilla





There's still a very large chance of singleplayer sequels to the original two KotORs.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 21, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> There's still a very large chance of singleplayer sequels to the original two KotORs.



Actually no, they stated that SWTOR is replacing any development on KOTOR3 and beyond. I believe they stated that SWTOR will be like " KOTOR 3, 4, 5, 6, 7.." etc. all together in one game.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 21, 2008)

They are taking a play from Blizzard...why make Warcraft 4 when you can have WORLD OF WARCRAFT FOREVER!

Why make KOTOR 3 when you can have WORLD OF STARWARS FOREVER!!! This is about money, and most of us with 3 brain cells realized when bioware said their next project would be an MMO with Lucasarts we would be getting an MMO Kotor not KOTOR 3 people disappointed with this should have seen the signs 6 months ago.

Yeah...but 300 years? How about 100 years after Star Wars...LEGACY ERA MMO...I would roll Imperial Knight and so would everyone else


----------



## Koi (Oct 21, 2008)

Oh god dammit.  I'll probably wind up playing this.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 21, 2008)

2Shea said:


> Actually no, they stated that SWTOR is replacing any development on KOTOR3 and beyond. I believe they stated that SWTOR will be like " KOTOR 3, 4, 5, 6, 7.." etc. all together in one game.



Ewwwww!  Major disappointment there.  I will be majorly disappointed if that is true.  Why would they give up on something that did so well?


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 21, 2008)

Actually that is a complete misquote. They described the content of the game as being equivalent to "KoToR: 3,4,5,6,7,8, and 9".

It was never stated that there wouldn't be a KoToR 3 specifically.


----------



## NeoDMC (Oct 21, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> Actually that is a complete misquote. They described the content of the game as being equivalent to "KoToR: 3,4,5,6,7,8, and 9".
> 
> It was never stated that there wouldn't be a KoToR 3 specifically.



I'll agree with this when Warcraft IV comes out.


----------



## 2Shea (Oct 22, 2008)

strongarm85 said:


> Actually that is a complete misquote. They described the content of the game as being equivalent to "KoToR: 3,4,5,6,7,8, and 9".
> 
> It was never stated that there wouldn't be a KoToR 3 specifically.



One of the developers in the gamespot interview actually did say that no development was planned on KoToR3 and that everything went into this, as SWTOR is the focus for their Star Wars license now.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 22, 2008)

2Shea said:


> One of the developers in the gamespot interview actually did say that no development was planned on KoToR3 and that everything went into this, as SWTOR is the focus for their Star Wars license now.



Which only means that they arn't planning on making a KoToR 3 now. Not that there will never be one.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 22, 2008)

NeoDMC said:


> I'll agree with this when Warcraft IV comes out.



Good luck with that. Hello, its not time for Blizard to make a Warcraft IV yet. There was an 8 year lul between Warcraft 2 and Warcraft 3. A lot people thought we'd never see Warcraft 3. There very well could be a Warcraft 4 in the future, but its not going to happen until the last WoW expansion comes out for sure.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 22, 2008)

Haha.  Everyone's going to be a force user unless they FORCE the use of other characters.  Like, only rogues can hack or some stupid thing.

"What are you?"

"I'm a level 70 protocol droid. "

"What the fuck does that class do?"

"I am fluent in over 6 million forms of communication. "

"Sounds boring."

RIP KOTOR.  I will never touch an MMO and it's sad to see you go. ;_;


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 22, 2008)

Zeno said:


> Wow, they just announce it and are spewing BS already.
> "The first truly story-driven MMO"
> FFXI?




HE said the first* truly story*-driven. You have to look at his words closely there.

FFXI story was horrible and really not even a story and hell they did not expand on it until how many years later? (in terms of expansions).


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 22, 2008)

cool i just hope that you dont have to pay extra like the ff mmo


----------



## Byakuya (Oct 22, 2008)

Eh there aren't really that many truly story-driven MMOs out there, I'll be keeping an eye on this one though.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 22, 2008)

wont everone b a damn jedi? who wants to be a fuckin wookie. 

"TTHHRAWR." 

"What the fuck are u saying"

 "TtttthhRAWR!" 

"Fuck it (Force Push)"

"TTTHhhrraaaaah....( i only wanted to trade droiiiiids)"


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 22, 2008)

I wonder if female Twilek players will be able to get jobs as the dancers at clubs.  Because if they can, then that's one reason why everyone won't be a jedi/sith.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 22, 2008)

Being able to get exp/credits, lots of exp/credits, by ways besides killing things would be great.  Just like the original games where half of your earnings were from rewards and quests.


----------



## Koi (Oct 22, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> wont everone b a damn jedi? who wants to be a fuckin wookie.
> 
> "TTHHRAWR."
> 
> ...



I was thinking the same thing.  I hope they can't.  I hope it's like in SWG when you originally had to find those crystals or whatever to actually become a Jedi.  It kept it in check, and there were really only a handful of them, which was kinda cool.





forgotten_hero said:


> I wonder if female Twilek players will be able to get jobs as the dancers at clubs.  Because if they can, then that's one reason why everyone won't be a jedi/sith.


I kinda hope so.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 22, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Being able to get exp/credits, lots of exp/credits, by ways besides killing things would be great.  Just like the original games where half of your earnings were from rewards and quests.



Like by dancing on stage?


----------



## Cal (Oct 22, 2008)

IN B4 DARTH BANE


----------



## Wesley (Oct 22, 2008)

forgotten_hero said:


> Like by dancing on stage?



Among other things.  Having a charisma stat, Force powers, whatever, to negotiate with NPCs would be fun.


----------



## darthsauron (Oct 22, 2008)

Cal said:


> IN B4 DARTH BANE



Are you talking about me?


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 22, 2008)

Wesley said:


> Among other things.  Having a charisma stat, Force powers, whatever, to negotiate with NPCs would be fun.



I'll be damned if my guy has to become a strip-whore for 15 hours of MMO gameplay to earn some charisma points. Imagine the text bubbles that would come up at the club. 

"Gimme some rep so I can stop this bullshit and go back to being a Jedi"

"Dance and i'll give you a rare black lightsaber"


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 22, 2008)

So basically IGN had a 3 page article today highlighting some of the story concepts. Essentially regardless of which side you choose in the beginning the player going to be facing moral choices along the way as they progress threw their stories. Apparently its possible to be a Jedi working for the Republic and be Evil, or be a Sith working for the Empire and be good.

Based on a few things that have been said, it is possible that you could also run into quests that put you in direct opposition to enemy players such as what is seen in Warhammer Online.

The spoiler bellow contains a short summary of the story.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Essentially, for the past three hundred years the Sith have been sitting around in the unknown regions bidding their time and building their strength. The sith are being lead by someone claiming to be Naga Sadow, who by the current storyline should have been dead for hundreds of years. In doing so they have managed to blindside the Republic and the Jedi when they finally did attack and captured Courscant and several other worlds. As if that where not bad enough the moral of the Republic has been broken, and several worlds are caught up the chaos.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 23, 2008)

I can see Twilek dancers being this game's version of WoW's gold farmers.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 23, 2008)

Wu Fei said:


> I'll be damned if my guy has to become a strip-whore for 15 hours of MMO gameplay to earn some charisma points. Imagine the text bubbles that would come up at the club.
> 
> "Gimme some rep so I can stop this bullshit and go back to being a Jedi"
> 
> "Dance and i'll give you a rare black lightsaber"



So long as level progression and character building is the same as the original games, I think it'd be fine.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Oct 23, 2008)

Oooh, what if you can become the owner of one of those clubs?  Big credits there!


----------



## GSP FTW (Oct 23, 2008)

What so if you are a sith/jedi can you get another job? 

if so m buying my own bar and i will employ all poor twileck people and pay you under the minimum wage mwhahahahaha


----------



## Khyle (Oct 23, 2008)

It doesn't look too bad, although I would have prefered KOTOR 3. But we'll have to be content with what we have. I like mmo's so I will most likely  play it, as I am a big Star Wars fan.

I hope there are some prerequisites before someone can play as a Jedi though.


----------



## xpto (Oct 25, 2008)

I love LucasArts.  They're master trolls.

As for the game itself, doesn't like that bad, probably gonna give it a try.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 27, 2008)

I raged, I want my KotoR single play they should release a different Star Wars IP for the WoW fucks of this world.


----------



## Superior (Dec 9, 2008)

This game is going to rock.


----------



## Innerhype (Dec 9, 2008)

Sounds like like everyone and their mom iis going to be a Jedi in this game......

I'll stick to my Star Wars Galaxies thank you.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Dec 9, 2008)

I think that this game will sell mainly due to it's name.


----------



## Psysalis (Dec 12, 2008)

Once they put more work into this game and finish it later on, its going to pwn


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 13, 2008)

I watched the video and signed up at the site. I am very excited for this game, seriously this MMO will do well I think.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 13, 2008)

I hope they build narratives based on things other than Lightside/Darkside.  I would love to go through the game as a Battle Droid, with that decision being the root of how I progress through the story.

Kind of like;

OKAY, MEATBAG.  YOU ARE MY "MASTER", OTHERWISE KNOWN AS MY LEGAL AND SOCIAL MEATSHIELD, WHEN REQUIRED.  YOU WILL DO AS I SAY, MAKING THE DECISIONS I TELL YOU TO MAKE, AND OTHERWISE STAYING OUT OF MY WAY WHEN I DON'T NEED YOU.  IF YOUR SHINEEGANS COMPROMISE MY OBJECTIVES, I WILL *Insert descriptive act of violence here*.

IF YOU MEET MY PERSONAL, YET ASSUREDLY _VAGUE_ CRIETARY FOR WHAT IT MEANS TO BE A _GOOD_ "MASTER", YOU WILL BE REWARDED IN THE UNLIKELY EVENT THAT YOU SURVIVE.


----------



## Psysalis (Dec 14, 2008)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I watched the video and signed up at the site. I am very excited for this game, seriously this MMO will do well I think.




Same here, im really looking foward to it. I wonder whats going to happen with the ppl still playing SWG , Im sure once this game comes out that piece of shit game will be forgotten about ( damn you to hell SOE for ruining a great game). I just hope they do this game right and keep doing it justice after its out


----------



## jessicaXXo (Dec 14, 2008)

Takumi


----------



## Psysalis (Dec 15, 2008)

Exclusive SWTOR Design Q&A - Lightsabers, The Force, and Space Combat

Exclusive SWTOR Art Interview - Tweaking the Lightsabers

Just to give you guys something to read on. there was a brand new interview and im trying to find the link again, will post it as soon as I find it. I post some screenshots soon also

EDIT:

 Here's the website


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Feb 3, 2009)

Not entirely new, but I can't find it on here for some reason.

Anyone else looking forward to this one?


----------



## Shinsengumi (Feb 3, 2009)

*KOTOR 2 *was a big *FUCKING* letdown.
*
Old Republic* hopefully won't.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Feb 4, 2009)

Host Samurai said:


> *KOTOR 2 *was a big *FUCKING* letdown.
> *
> Old Republic* hopefully won't.



KOTOR2 was also created by a company that was not Bioware, and was rushed by LucasArts.

I expect Bioware to produce a solid game, they always do. Besides, it's very hard to rush a game that can never truly be completed, so I don't think we have to worry too much about that.


----------



## Naruto (Feb 11, 2009)

It was Obsidian. Personally I thought Kotor2 was a good game. Maybe not as good as kotor1 (although certainly not much worse) but it was a good game.

I don't know why people whine so much about Kotor 2.

Anyhoo, yay? I don't know. Yet another fucking MMORPG. I wish they would stop making these games. Fucking timevoids.

Kotor 3 would have been better IMHO.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 11, 2009)

I believe a change in the game-title is in order:

Star Wars: The Old Republic
_'Let's hope it isn't shit'_


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 16, 2009)

Fuuuucking fail.


----------



## Muk (Feb 16, 2009)

what's wrong with the hutt?


----------



## Wesley (Feb 19, 2009)

No word on playing as a droid?  Because I'm really sick of Jedi bullshit, Mandalorians are assholes, and smugglers are overromantised.  As a droid, I could give up on concepts of good and evil altogether and simply blast things without feeling anything about it, while fixing myself in the event I'm destroyed.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 20, 2009)

Hopefully this will be awesome.  

By the time it comes out, I wonder if I will be over WoW completely?  I certainly won't play two mmo's at once.  Waste of money the way I play.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (Feb 20, 2009)

I expect it to be good. It is likely I will put WoW on hold to play it when it comes out, and then decide from there which I would rather stick with.


----------



## Saiko (Feb 25, 2009)

Im waiting for that game.

I wanna be a Sith >


----------



## martryn (Feb 25, 2009)

I'll play it and love it, I hope.  I've been waiting for this one.  I plan on dropping Dungeons and Dragons Online for it, and all my old gaming buddies seem excited to jump on board. 

I've heard there is more content in this game than all their other projects combined, but I'm skeptical on the entire NPC party aspect.  I sorta wanted to group up with my buds, and if you get generic NPC's, doesn't that mean you'll see a lot of other gamers running around with clones of your party?  How is that cool?


----------



## Nakor (Mar 14, 2009)

martryn said:


> I've heard there is more content in this game than all their other projects combined, but I'm skeptical on the entire NPC party aspect.  I sorta wanted to group up with my buds, and if you get generic NPC's, doesn't that mean you'll see a lot of other gamers running around with clones of your party?  How is that cool?



well it is supposed to be KOTOR 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, etc... combined. It's a story driven MMO, which is different from most other MMOs including WOW(which could be essential in seperating itself as a different kind of MMO experience). If you are really interested in the story of star wars, then this game is certainly for you. I guess bioware has been working on the story of it for 5 years already. I heard a book is going to be released around the same time as the game that will provide some backstory for it. 

i too am skeptical about the NPC party aspect. it could either be great fun or really lame. I guess the good parts about it are that the story expands with your interaction with your NPC(s). If you become close to your NPC then new story lines will open up for you that otherwise wouldn't be accessible. Also, if you have multiple NPCs then it'll be hard to get really close to any of them so while more basic story lines will be available, ones that go really deep won't be since you aren't particularly close to anyone of them. thats what I got from reading a bit about it, could be mistaken though.

i'm going to be getting this game as soon as it released. i like the star wars world so the game is almost essential to me in learning more about it. i've read the darth bane books and the powers that the jedi/sith use are way awesome so i expect a wide range of sweet abilities to use. 

anyone hear of any rumors about the release date?


----------



## Wesley (Mar 14, 2009)

Do I _have_ to be a Jedi?


----------



## Nakor (Mar 14, 2009)

you could be a sith.

i believe at the beginning you chose jedi or sith, but idk if you have to actually be one or if that just means what ideals you follow.

edit: I was wrong I think. the official site says you can be jedi, sith, or a variety of other classic star wars roles. so maybe droid is included?


----------



## Saiko (Mar 21, 2009)

1st class announced.

Bounty Hunter playable on the Sith Empire side.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 21, 2009)

i wish there was alittle more info about it. the page looks nice though and i like the videos of some of the weapons he's got


----------



## Kri (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## Wesley (Mar 21, 2009)

Looks sweet.  Almost makes me think a driod class isn't necessary.

Almost.


----------



## Kri (Mar 21, 2009)

I was practically sold on the class prior to the announcement, and only moreso now. I suppose it'll be fair to have an open mind for whatever will be announced in the future, but I'm ~90% certain that I will play a Bounty Hunter.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 28, 2009)

Check it out. there is a video to watch that gives some more star wars history in the old republic era. it's actually pretty cool. good marketing by bioware too to get keep people interested while the game is being made. I guess there will be more.


----------



## Emasculation Storm (May 10, 2009)

Kribaby said:


> I was practically sold on the class prior to the announcement, and only moreso now. I suppose it'll be fair to have an open mind for whatever will be announced in the future, but I'm ~90% certain that I will play a Bounty Hunter.



I agree.

Bounty Hunter sounds pretty sic.


----------



## HappyGawl (May 19, 2009)

I hope we see some of the classes that were in Galaxies make their way to SWTOR. Seeing Creature Handler again or Swordsman would be great.


----------



## Eevihl (May 19, 2009)

HappyGawl said:


> I hope we see some of the classes that were in Galaxies make their way to SWTOR. Seeing Creature Handler again or Swordsman would be great.



I think they are going to thine down on classes. We will probably have few to try to keep PvP and PvE balances simple at first.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 1, 2009)

Update and I have to say this is one of the most kick ass cinematic ever

Egyptian man cut off his penis in protest against a forced marriage


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 1, 2009)

It is pretty badass, but I'm disappointed that they didn't show any gameplay footage.  The trailer looks good, but I wonder how the gameplay will be, what with changing the genre and all.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 1, 2009)

Is that Malak in the Trailer


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 1, 2009)

I doubt it.  Malak died in the first game.  If they made up some bullshit about how he survived, that would be really lame.  Also, the game is supposed to take place 300 years after the first KoToR.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 1, 2009)

That was probably the best Star Wars action sequence I've ever seen.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 2, 2009)

That is Malak I believe,


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 2, 2009)

You think?  I mean, it's been a while since I played it, but didn't he die?  And this is supposed to be 300 years later; he should have aged some more, Darth Kryat did.



And

Giant Robot Warrior!  Big Emperor! FC

And

Link removed


----------



## Roy (Jun 2, 2009)

This is totally an MMO I can get into..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 2, 2009)

Ghetto ass Darth Vader.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 2, 2009)

Star Wars is gay.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 2, 2009)

> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5TtcrI9swY[/YOUTUBE]




why can't they make a series like this instead of the gayass _clone wars_?

better yet, why can't the movies be this awesome?


now if only i didnt have to play this game with the retarded ass online community


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 2, 2009)

I wanted KOTOR 3


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 2, 2009)

This should have been KotOR 3..

Only if they wouldn't have been so greedy..


Anyway,amazing trailer,fit for this game.

But just one thing..I don't think that the guy is Malak..didn't Revan waste him on the StarForge?

And also the story takes place 300 years later?


Anyway..even if by some chance that he IS Malak..maybe we get to see Revan as well!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 2, 2009)

Different guy, lived over 1,300 years, according to the website, Emperor of the True Sith.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 2, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Different guy, lived over 1,300 years, according to the website, Emperor of the True Sith.



This guy sounds pretty impressive..

But..didn't Revan want to take out the True Sith menace?

Does this mean that he failed?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> why can't they make a series like this instead of the gayass _clone wars_?
> 
> better yet, why can't the movies be this awesome?
> 
> ...



Clone Wars is Awesome


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 2, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> This guy sounds pretty impressive..
> 
> But..didn't Revan want to take out the True Sith menace?
> 
> Does this mean that he failed?


 
I guess not 

I was inspired today, and ta-dah. 

Revan failed? Sad, but interesting, or what if he's the Emperor himself?


----------



## Arishem (Jun 2, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> why can't they make a series like this instead of the gayass _clone wars_?
> 
> better yet, why can't the movies be this awesome?
> 
> ...



We're getting a grimdark live-action series next year.

As for the Sith Emperor, I'm guessing that he's actually a member of the Sith species, not just a user of the Darkside.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 2, 2009)

That was a fucking amazing as hell trailer. This may just be my first MMO game. Too bad that 80% of people will play as the dark side .


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 2, 2009)

Arishem said:


> By True Sith, I'm guessing that he's actually a member of the Sith species, not just a user of the Darkside.



Well..didn't the Sith originate on a planet inside the reach of the Old Republic?

And Revan went to the Unknown Regions to search for the True Sith..so I don't think he is a member of the Sith species..


Aren't the True Sith not fallen Jedi,like Malak and the rest,but ones who have followed from the beginning the path of the Sith?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 2, 2009)

So what about Revan and the exile?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 2, 2009)

Platinum said:


> That was a fucking amazing as hell trailer. This may just be my first MMO game. Too bad that 80% of people will play as the dark side .


 
Same, and I expect the percentage to be higher


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jun 2, 2009)

That trailer was badass.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 2, 2009)

The Sith as a species had originated on Korriban, outside of the idealistic Sith themselves.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 2, 2009)

is it just me or were those sith wearing Revan Masks?

~~~

oh yeah, i'll definitely play dark side...but i'll kill every one equally if allowed to do so.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 2, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Same, and I expect the percentage to be higher



Probably more around 4.5 Million Sith and 208 Jedi .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 2, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Probably more around 4.5 Million Sith and 208 Jedi .


 


No Mandalorians, no Tusken Raiders, nothing but pure Sith and some couple hundred Padawans


----------



## Wesley (Jun 2, 2009)

Personally, I'm going to go for the Republic Trooper.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 2, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Well..didn't the Sith originate on a planet inside the reach of the Old Republic?
> 
> And Revan went to the Unknown Regions to search for the True Sith..so I don't think he is a member of the Sith species..
> 
> ...



The Sith order was created by fallen Jedi after encountering the Sith Species, who felt that the teachings of their order was too constricted. So I don't think the term "True Sith" refers to members who weren't Jedi to begin with. It'd make sense if the Sith Emperor was an actual member of the Sith species. He might not even be entirely Sith, just an individual with their blood in his heritage, as they were a near-human species who could interbreed with humans. Naga Sadow was a halfbreed.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 2, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> No Mandalorians, no Tusken Raiders, nothing but pure Sith and some couple hundred Padawans



I can completely see that happening .


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 2, 2009)

i want my own HK-47 custom aka "MeatBag destroyer". Make it happen Bioware


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 2, 2009)

The guy talking at the beginning sounded like Brain Cox 

I'm still curious as to what happened to Revan and the exile.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 2, 2009)

I see a massive Star Destroyer-like ship hovering over a small planet with only a couple hundred Jedi, oh yeah


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 2, 2009)

Arishem said:


> The Sith order was created by fallen Jedi after encountering the Sith Species, who felt that the teachings of their order was too constricted. So I don't think the term "True Sith" refers to members who weren't Jedi to begin with. It'd make sense if the Sith Emperor was an actual member of the Sith species. He might not even be entirely Sith, just an individual with their blood in his heritage, as they were a near-humanoid species who could interbreed with humans. Naga Sadow was half human/half Sith.



Hmm,interesting!

Thanks for the info!

Still hope that they tell us what happens to Revan..



And yeah,the majority of the players will roll out Sith of course..

But that will only make playing as a Jedi a greater challenge!


----------



## Platinum (Jun 2, 2009)

I can just imagine like 20 Jedi going up against like 2500 Sith and they all simultaneously type out "oh shit" while they get slaughtered .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 2, 2009)

I can see the massive laser being fired 

And watch the Emperor actually be Revan himself. 

PLOT TWIST !


----------



## Arishem (Jun 2, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I see a massive Star Destroyer-like ship hovering over a small planet with only a couple hundred Jedi, oh yeah



Those ships don't look that big. The Interdictors from KOTOR are puny in comparison to Imperial Star Destroyers. I doubt these will be much bigger than they were.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 2, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> I can see the massive laser being fired
> 
> And watch the Emperor actually be Revan himself.
> 
> PLOT TWIST !



How can the Emperor be Revan if he was in power for 1300 years?

Unless the Emperor survives at the end of this game and reigns another 1000 years..



Anyway..yeah..the Jedi will be soo screwed.


The Sith are going to be Zerg rushing them..


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 2, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I can just imagine like 20 Jedi going up against like 2500 Sith and they all simultaneously type out "oh shit" while they get slaughtered .



if they get slaughtered its because their faith in the force was weak 


Chibaku Tensei said:


> I'm still curious as to what happened to Revan and the exile.



i bet it will be a big part of this MMO...Bioware is a decent company who can make a game and they know the fans'll be pissed at no KotoR 3.

Besides, revan is were it all started, he's a pretty significant figure in ST history.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 2, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> How can the Emperor be Revan if he was in power for 1300 years?
> 
> Unless the Emperor survives at the end of this game and reigns another 1000 years..



More retarded shit has happened in the Star Wars EU as of late...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 2, 2009)

How right, you are.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 2, 2009)

So what quarter of 2010 is this game targeted for?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 2, 2009)

Jedi players are so fucked


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 2, 2009)

Arishem said:


> More retarded shit has happened in the Star Wars EU as of late...



You are shitting me..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 2, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> How can the Emperor be Revan if he was in power for 1300 years?
> 
> Unless the Emperor survives at the end of this game and reigns another 1000 years..
> 
> ...


 
I have no idea 

Can't wait to find out who this fucker is, and what has happened to Revan and the Exile, hopefully.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 2, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> You are shitting me..



Nope. A lot of fans have given up on the EU as a whole except for releases from certain authors like Matt Stover.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 2, 2009)

Darth Bane maybe


----------



## Muk (Jun 2, 2009)

nice trailer 

can't wait for more


----------



## Corran (Jun 2, 2009)

Troy Denning killed the EU for me  It was such a downward spiral from Dark Nest books.

But this trailer, holy shit. First MMO I ever play 

I agree with someone earlier in the thread where this style of Star Wars should be done as the CG movies. It would be glorious!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 2, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> Darth Bane maybe


 Nah, he came around 3 millennia after Darth Revan.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 2, 2009)

I wish you could play as a Gungan.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 2, 2009)

Arishem said:


> I wish you could play as a Gungan.



Sith VS Gungan


----------



## Platinum (Jun 2, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> Sith VS Gungan



I would pay to see that .


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

i would love to play as a Gungan sith lord!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 2, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> i would love to play as a Gungan sith lord!



Yousa join tee dark side.


----------



## Muk (Jun 2, 2009)

what's a gungan? 

not a star wars geek 

nvmed jarrjarr binks xD


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 2, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> i would love to play as a Gungan sith lord!



Oh,the shame of being pwned by one of those!




Seriously..is it true that Bioware said that this is the most story-heavy and story-oriented MMORPG to ever be created?

I liked Kotor 1 and Kotor 2 for their great story and atmosphere..hope this delivers that as well.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 2, 2009)

they say that it has enough story to fill KotoR 3,4,5,6 or some shit...course i have my doubts...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> Yousa join tee dark side.



That would be So *TOO *Awesome


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 2, 2009)

They're going to have to have Revan and the Exile as NPC's in the game, helping out all the Jedi, or else there'll be no Jedi left a day after the release of the game.  I mean, out of all the posts here, I don't think one person has said that they'll play as the light side.  

There'll either have to be a limit on how many people can join each side, or the Jedi are going to have to have some major help from outside sources.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 2, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> They're going to have to have Revan and the Exile as NPC's in the game, helping out all the Jedi, or else there'll be no Jedi left a day after the release of the game.  I mean, out of all the posts here, I don't think one person has said that they'll play as the light side.
> 
> There'll either have to be a limit on how many people can join each side, or the Jedi are going to have to have some major help from outside sources.



The thought of a Revan NPC cutting his way through masses of Sith players amuses me to no end..


----------



## Platinum (Jun 2, 2009)

Can you really blame anyone of us for not choosing the light side? Look at how badass the Sith are .


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Light Side for the Win

We get to live for ever


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 2, 2009)

Exar Kun,Revan,Sion,Malak,Nihilus,Bane,Sidious,Maul.

That's why Sith rule.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 2, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Can you really blame anyone of us for not choosing the light side? Look at how badass the Sith are .



I know, I would rather use Force Lightning than Force Cure.  Or whatever.  Besides, being able to kill anyone who gets in your way rewards you much better than being a goody-goody two shoes.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 2, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> they say that it has enough story to fill KotoR 3,4,5,6 or some shit...course i have my doubts...



That wouldn't be surprising. The real question is if it has a strong enough central story to make it feel like KotOR, rather than only having a bunch of side-quest type stories.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> Exar Kun,Revan,Sion,Malak,Nihilus,Bane,Sidious,Maul.
> 
> That's why Sith rule.



 Were Is Tyranus and Kyrat!


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm sure there will be plenty of jedi players.

The real question is who's going to bother playing a trooper?

ps: hi zen


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 2, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> Were Is Tyranus and Kyrat!



I forgot Krayt 

That damn Wyyrlok


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 2, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> That wouldn't be surprising. The real question is if it has a strong enough central story to make it feel like KotOR, rather than only having a bunch of side-quest type stories.



don't matter how strong the story is...the fact that you have to share it with guys like "Darth ILeikB00biez" and "JarJar Dicks" kinda kills the experience ya know.





Petes12 said:


> I'm sure there will be plenty of jedi players.
> 
> The real question is who's going to bother playing a trooper?
> 
> ps: hi zen


Wesley said he'd give it a go...hope he likes eating Lightsaber.

Troopers are lower than Droids on the fodder scale 

~~~

on a side not...the Redheaded Bounty Hunter chick looked like a badass bitch.

If the make the class anywhere near as cool as that i may give it a go.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 2, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> I know, I would rather use Force Lightning than Force Cure.  Or whatever.  Besides, being able to kill anyone who gets in your way rewards you much better than being a goody-goody two shoes.



It's funny because i usually play as the light side in the games because i can't bring myself to do bad things . But murking annoying prepubescent, douche bag boys on the internet, why I am doing the world a favor, long live the Sith


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> I'm sure there will be plenty of jedi players.
> 
> The real question is who's going to bother playing a trooper?
> 
> ps: hi zen



I might, i wanna play a bounty hunter though, hell i might even play a Droid

ps: we meet again


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 2, 2009)

I must say, that female bounty hunter made Jango look like a pussy


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 2, 2009)

According to stuff said early on, its going to be possible in this game for Sith to be Light Siders and for Jedi to be Dark Siders. Even if that where not the case, Lawful Good does not mean Lawful "Nice".

Anyhow I'll be playing a Jedi for sure. I'll just be awesome enough that it wont matter how much I'm outnumbered by Sith! I'll just kick their asses anyways!


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 2, 2009)

Not Malak. That Sith Lord lacks the tattoos, one of Malak's identifying features.

And damn that looks ace. That Bounty Hunter(?) class is the shit!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Psysalis said:


> I must say, that female bounty hunter made *Boba *look like a pussy



Fixed for you

Seriously Jango at least killed some one in the movies


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 2, 2009)

Psysalis said:


> I must say, that female bounty hunter made Jango look like a pussy



you just know that bitch is hardcore Mandalorian...

not like the weaksauce you find 4000 years later in Vaders time.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 2, 2009)

HK-47 appearing? 

That would be awesome.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 2, 2009)

Boba Fett has the whole 'Batman' thing going on where he's so popular that everyone assumes or writes him to be amazingly good.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 2, 2009)

Female Bounty Hunters lips 

And lol they used some of the old Kotor 2 music.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Boba Fett has the whole 'Batman' thing going on where he's so popular that everyone assumes or writes him to be amazingly good.



he died for a burp joke


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 2, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> he died for a burp joke



for years his whole fanbase was built on the fact that Vader pointed to him and said "no disintegration"..._thats it_, that carried Boba fans through the 80's and 90's as far as i know.


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 2, 2009)

and his cool look.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 2, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> for years his whole fanbase was built on the fact that Vader pointed to him and said "no disintegration"..._thats it_, that carried Boba fans through the 80's and 90's as far as i know.



i know, boba's cool, i just like jango better, he was such a smooth Pimp he never got a scratch on his armor no matter what he went thru 

and if u only accept movie cannon boba isn't even half the man his pops was


----------



## Wesley (Jun 2, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Wesley said he'd give it a go...hope he likes eating Lightsaber.
> 
> Troopers are lower than Droids on the fodder scale



I'm sure you'll be saying that after I sodomize you with the go-go end of my blaster rifle.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 2, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I'm sure you'll be saying that after I sodomize you with the go-go end of my blaster rifle.



experienced sith are casual bullet timers...and then theres always the jedi mind trick


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 2, 2009)

^Actually I am rather curious about this.

As a gameplay mechanic,how the heck is a single Storm Trooper going to be able to fight a Force user?

I might understand it if this was a team effort from the part of the Storm Troopers but one on one with a Jedi or Sith?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 2, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> ^Actually I am rather curious about this.
> 
> As a gameplay mechanic,how the heck is a single Storm Trooper going to be able to fight a Force user?
> 
> I might understand it if this was a team effort from the part of the Storm Troopers but one on one with a Jedi or Sith?



i'm curious about that myself. Although i know that from a weapons stand point the Jedi don't have much of an advantage since in the old times melee combat was more common and Cortosian weeved weapons are everywhere.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 2, 2009)

No-one's gonna play as Wookies?


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 2, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> i'm curious about that myself. Although i know that from a weapons stand point the Jedi don't have much of an advantage since in the old times melee combat was more common and Cortosian weeved weapons are everywhere.



Well,even with Cortosis-enhanced weapons and armor,there is no way a non-Force user is going to stand a chance against a Jedi or Sith with enhanced strenght,precog,speed and agility in melee combat..

Nevermind the other Force powers he/she/it could use.


Heck..I am eagerly waiting for Bioware to show more about this!

Edit:The name of the Sith Lord that lead the charge into the Jedi Temple was Angral.

He is not the Emperor of the True Sith..


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 2, 2009)

This game is looking like an epic piece to Star Wars.  Still waiting for more gameplay though.  I want to see races and an example of how story is going to play.


----------



## Saiko (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh God that cinematic trailer was awesome.

I hope they dont screw up the gameplay and it will be interactive.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 2, 2009)

What happened to Revan? Indeed it looks like Malak.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 2, 2009)

T.D.A said:


> What happened to Revan? Indeed it looks like Malak.



It ain't Malak,it's a new character called Angral.


And nobody knows yet what happened to Revan,but since it seems that  the invasion of the True Sith Empire had begun,I think he failed in the end..


----------



## Saiko (Jun 2, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> It ain't Malak,it's a new character called Angral.
> 
> 
> And nobody knows yet what happened to Revan,but since it seems that  the invasion of the True Sith Empire had begun,I think he failed in the end..



Or he suceeded and is the new Emperor :>


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 2, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> ^Actually I am rather curious about this.
> 
> As a gameplay mechanic,how the heck is a single Storm Trooper going to be able to fight a Force user?
> 
> I might understand it if this was a team effort from the part of the Storm Troopers but one on one with a Jedi or Sith?



Jedi aren't gods. The easiest way to fight Jedi are with non-energy weapons distance weapons, copious amounts of explosives, and area of effect weapons. As a last resort, you'll want some sort of Melee weapon that can stand up to a light saber.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 2, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Jedi aren't gods. The easiest way to fight Jedi are with non-energy weapons distance weapons, copious amounts of explosives, and area of effect weapons. As a last resort, you'll want some sort of Melee weapon that can stand up to a light saber.



You have just described a Bounty Hunter perfectly.

They can without a doubt take on a Jedi(..at least the weaker ones..).

But I was talking about a Storm Trooper,a regular Storm Trooper.

They can take out a Jedi with numbers,yes,but I don't think one on one.

Of course the Jedi aren't gods,but they sure as hell are one of the most,if not THE MOST,powerful warriors in the Star Wars verse.

The Force is amazing indeed..

To Saiko:


----------



## Saiko (Jun 2, 2009)

I want to start my journey in Korriban .. :<


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 2, 2009)

Wonder what happened to the exile.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 2, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> ^Actually I am rather curious about this.
> 
> As a gameplay mechanic,how the heck is a single Storm Trooper going to be able to fight a Force user?
> 
> I might understand it if this was a team effort from the part of the Storm Troopers but one on one with a Jedi or Sith?



With the biggest gun and the heaviest armor.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 2, 2009)

They'll probably have to tell us what happened to the exile and Revan somewhere in the game.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 2, 2009)

It'd be funny if you can play as Hutts


----------



## Saiko (Jun 2, 2009)

Nothing can stop a Sith.

The Trailer is the proof.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 2, 2009)

Wesley said:


> With the biggest gun and the heaviest armor.



Actually it looks like you will also using the Force..

It seems that every class is at least a bit Force-sensitive..

^Saiko:In the backstory,it seems that the greatest of the Jedi were off-planet in an escort mission of great importance,while the Sith gathered their most badass fighters and launched the surprise attack.

Lopera is going to leave Betis.

"*Republic leaders have traveled to Alderaan to engage in promised peace talks with the Sith Empire. The most powerful Jedi have accompanied them to safeguard against an Imperial deception. The Empire’s real motive, however, was simply to lure the Republic’s strongest defenders away from Coruscant and set the stage for an audacious attack. Under the command of Lord Angral, the Sith fleet approaches the Republic’s capital planet for the first time in centuries. In advance of the fleet, the strongest Sith Warriors have flown a stolen Republic ship into Coruscant’s orbit. Their mission is critical – to destroy the planet’s defense grid mainframe hidden in the heart of the Jedi Temple*."

So it was basically Sith Elite vs Jedi Average..

I would have liked to see a great Jedi Master have a fight with the Sith leader..


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 2, 2009)

Silly Jedi 

Never trust a Sith.


----------



## Saiko (Jun 2, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Actually it looks like you will also using the Force..
> 
> It seems that every class is at least a bit Force-sensitive..
> 
> ...



A Trailer of a Sith Lord vs a Jedi Master would destroy the Internet.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 2, 2009)

That female bounty hunter was awesome.

And quite the hottie


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 2, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> It ain't Malak,it's a new character called Angral.
> 
> 
> And nobody knows yet what happened to Revan,but since it seems that the invasion of the True Sith Empire had begun,I think he failed in the end..


 
It's not Angral neither. Angral is working for the Sith Emperor. 

Two completely different people.
porkykunn
porkykunn


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 2, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> It's not Angral neither. Angral is working for the Sith Emperor.
> 
> Two completely different people.
> hotfile
> hotfile



It says so right in the text under the cinematic at the official Bioware SWTOR site..

hotfile


" The Empire’s real motive, however, was simply to lure the Republic’s strongest defenders away from Coruscant and set the stage for an audacious attack. Under the command of *Lord Angral*, the Sith fleet approaches the Republic’s capital planet for the first time in centuries."


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 2, 2009)

Funny thing about that being that Lord Angral looks nothing like the Sith Emperor, meaning that they were more than likely talking about another Sith Lord other than the Emperor himself


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 2, 2009)

Sooo..what you are trying to say is that the guy in the cinematic ain't the Emperor of the True Sith,nor Lord Angral who leads the attack,but just another Sith Lord?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 2, 2009)

No, I'm saying that the Sith Lord in the Trailer isn't Lord Angral, that Lord Angral is someone completely different from the Emperor himself.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 2, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Actually it looks like you will also using the Force..
> 
> It seems that every class is at least a bit Force-sensitive..



Proof?  I haven't read anything like that.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 2, 2009)

The best way to have made KOR work is by having everyone be force sensitive and removing classes.

Then you just buy skills (With EXP).

Want to use lightsabers? Buy those skills.

Want to learn a particular style? Buy that style

Want to use Blasters? Buy Blaster skills

Electronics, force powers, gadgets...

As it is 90% of people will be Sith or Jedi. If they'd done it the way I'm outlining everyone would have a personalised character who could use Sabers and Force Powers but could be so much more.

What I really want:

As a Jedi/Sith you reach the level Cap

You then choose your speciality power, like a Fallout 3 Perk.

An ability that marks you out, like Darth Sion's resistance or The Emperor's Lightning or Yoda's Supreme Force Sensitivity.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 2, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Proof?  I haven't read anything like that.



Heard about it on the official site.

If that is true remains to be seen..but it would really level the playing field a little!

Edit:The Pink Ninja,I think that they are going to introduce specialization later on.

You could become a Jedi Guardian or Jedi Consular or Jedi Master as for the Sith a Sith Lord or Sith Marauder,that sort of thing!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 2, 2009)

So far the Republic Trooper looks as boring as hell.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 2, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> So far the Republic Trooper looks as boring as hell.



A tanked up, ranged unit boring?  You have any idea how long I've been waiting for a class like that to appear an rpg?  To be able to yell "Blast'em!", hold my ground, and have a reasonble chance at not only survival, but killing the enemy?

And I read on the forums that someone suggest that they make all classes force sensitive, but I haven't read anything official.  If they do, I will be very unhappy though.  I hate force-users.  I don't want even latent potentional.  If it were possible, I'd much rather be a droid, but between the Bounty Hunter and the Trooper, the need for such a class seems low.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 2, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> " The Empire?s real motive, however, was simply to lure the Republic?s strongest defenders away from Coruscant and set the stage for an audacious attack. *Under the command of Lord Angral*, the Sith fleet approaches the Republic?s capital planet for the first time in centuries."



Doesn't necessarily mean that he was there.  Generals can be in charge of armies, but they usually don't go out and do the field work themselves.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 2, 2009)

Wesley said:


> A tanked up, ranged unit boring?  You have any idea how long I've been waiting for a class like that to appear an rpg?  To be able to yell "Blast'em!", hold my ground, and have a reasonble chance at not only survival, but killing the enemy?
> 
> And I read on the forums that someone suggest that they make all classes force sensitive, but I haven't read anything official.  If they do, I will be very unhappy though.  I hate force-users.  I don't want even latent potentional.  If it were possible, I'd much rather be a droid, but between the Bounty Hunter and the Trooper, the need for such a class seems low.



You're gonna get Force Raped.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 2, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> You're gonna get Force Raped.



The deaths of the Sith I'll slay will be felt through the force for centuries to come.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 2, 2009)

It'll echo with our laughter after you pull out your puny little bang stick.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 2, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> It'll echo with our laughter after you pull out your puny little bang stick.



As opposed to your tiny little glow sticks?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 2, 2009)

They cut through blast doors and reflect your neon laser spunk


----------



## Wesley (Jun 2, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> They cut through blast doors and reflect your neon laser spunk



That's what demolitions and personal armor/shields are for.  

As for my cannon, there's no blocking a shot designed to destroy a small armored personsel transport.  Try it and you'll either be on your ass or missing your torso.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 2, 2009)

*Handwave*

You will admit your inferiority


----------



## Kri (Jun 2, 2009)

Would anyone mind this being merged with the thread in the online subforum? Seems kind of strange to have two.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 2, 2009)

I wouldn't.


----------



## Kri (Jun 2, 2009)

I'll wait for discussion to cool down a bit. Maybe tonight or tomorrow, so people don't feel lost and confused.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 2, 2009)

Lost and confused? Is this like limiting boat traffic so we don't deafen whales and they end up stranded on beaches?


----------



## Kri (Jun 2, 2009)

Sure.

Though I was thinking more like waiting on redirecting traffic until after rush hour.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 2, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> *Handwave*
> 
> You will admit your inferiority



Mind tricks?  Really?  I think someone is losing an arguement.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 2, 2009)

Losing in an- Good job for taking this seriously


----------



## Payapaya (Jun 2, 2009)

BruceLeefan

A cinematic trailer was released. They did a good job, I ended up watching it a couple of times.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 2, 2009)

Payapaya said:


> gtakataka
> 
> A cinematic trailer was released. They did a good job, I ended up watching it a couple of times.



that trailer is more epic than the whole 1st season of Clone Wars.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 2, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> that trailer is more epic than the whole 1st season of Clone Wars.



Rule of Two my ass, Darth Bane was the least epic of all Sith Lords.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 2, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> that trailer is more epic than the whole 1st season of Clone Wars.


you're so right. that trailer was awesome



Wesley said:


> Rule of Two my ass, Darth Bane was the least epic of all Sith Lords.



really? i thought some of the others in those books were lame. Darth Bane was alright.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 2, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Losing in an- Good job for taking this seriously



Now there you go, trying to act all cool, ruin everything why don't you.  SHAME!


----------



## Platinum (Jun 3, 2009)

I am still blown away from that fucking amazing trailer .


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 3, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I am still blown away from that fucking amazing trailer .



You have no soul if you aren't


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 3, 2009)

Platinum said:


> I am still blown away from that fucking amazing trailer .



i get sad when it ends i want more.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 3, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> You have no soul if you aren't



The trailer was awesome but i learned from Lair & toohuman   not to so impressed with Pretty CGI


----------



## Platinum (Jun 3, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> i get sad when it ends i want more.



I know you just never want it to end .


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 3, 2009)

I wanna play as a dark side female Twi'lek :ho


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 3, 2009)

I want to play as a Twi'lek dancer.  Start up my own club, dance a lot, and rob both Jedi and Sith of all their money.


----------



## serger989 (Jun 3, 2009)

Huh, so the game, at least for sith dark jedi, uses an "action point" system to build up with attacks to use special abilities, can't use that force choke any time you want... So it works kind of like rage for warriors in wow, but there's no auto attacks, you have to do the attacks yourself, kind of like AoC. I wonder how it will all look, it's interesting to hear all the different previews. The fact alone that choosing a different choice inside an instance affects the actual location and overall combat approach when that choice is made is very impressive to me. 

Not killing the captain has the republic board the ship in the hangar and being less forceful rather than appearing in the engineering and being much more aggressive if you choose to kill the captain instead. It's these kinds of things that I really look forward to.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 3, 2009)

Think about the trailer

Then think about WoW and KOTOR and how their combat actually is


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 3, 2009)

I hope it has force crush.

I loved that power.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 3, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Think about the trailer
> 
> Then think about WoW and KOTOR and how their combat actually is



Bioware developed the original KotoR ages ago, they are respectable game designers and wouldn't copy pasta the same system onto this potential cash cow...they'll update it significantly 


though the day when we have actual combat like in that cinematic trailer can't be too far off. I expect it to come with the next generation of consoles.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 3, 2009)

Admittedly the combat in ME was good...

Not gonna be able to Force Push like that though. It's a griefing waiting to happen.


----------



## valerian (Jun 3, 2009)

Can't wait to play as a Bounty Hunter. I'll probably be a Sith too.

Oh, it's so _good_ to be evil. 

I heard that this game is free online, is that true? If so, now that is fucking awesome.



Zen-aku said:


> The trailer was awesome but i learned from Lair & toohuman   not to so impressed with Pretty CGI



I would've of liked Lair if it wasn't for the shittastic sixaxis controls.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 3, 2009)

Not confirmed if it has a monthly fee but I bet it does.

And yes, being a Sith, learning and backstabbing on Korriban is the main reason I want this game.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 3, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Not confirmed if it has a monthly fee but I bet it does.


the whole reason this is an MMO is because LucasArts has been greedily eyeing WoW's profits for years now.


> And yes, being a Sith, learning and backstabbing on Korriban is the main reason I want this game.


i may start as a Jedi then backstab all my "friends" and turn to the dark side for the lulz...in case you haven't noticed thats just the way i roll


----------



## Saiko (Jun 3, 2009)

I will be a good Sith.

I will give everyone a flower on my way to become the Dark Lord of the Sith


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 3, 2009)

Hmm is there an academy on Korriban again? Or is it just the abandoned wasteland it was in Kotor 2... I like my Korriban dark and silent

Not that it's of huge importance anyway...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 3, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Hmm is there an academy on Korriban again? Or is it just the abandoned wasteland it was in Kotor 2... I like my Korriban dark and silent
> 
> Not that it's of huge importance anyway...



300 hundred years after Kotor 2? 

there could be pink winged bunnies with carrots sprouting out their asses for all we know.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 3, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Hmm is there an academy on Korriban again? Or is it just the abandoned wasteland it was in Kotor 2... I like my Korriban dark and silent
> 
> Not that it's of huge importance anyway...


The True Sith probably cleaned up the place.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 3, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> i may start as a Jedi then backstab all my "friends" and turn to the dark side for the lulz...in case you haven't noticed thats just the way i roll



Don't think you can switch sides...



Saiko said:


> I will be a good Sith.
> 
> I will give everyone a flower on my way to become the Dark Lord of the Sith



I pray to God you can play as a Sith who is something other than insanely evil liek the Emporer.

Needs more anti-villains and Noble Demons like Revan or Sion.



Nightfall said:


> Hmm is there an academy on Korriban again? Or is it just the abandoned wasteland it was in Kotor 2... I like my Korriban dark and silent
> 
> Not that it's of huge importance anyway...





~RAGING BONER~ said:


> 300 hundred years after Kotor 2?
> 
> there could be pink winged bunnies with carrots sprouting out their asses for all we know.





Graham Aker said:


> The True Sith probably cleaned up the place.



It's already confirmed that Sith start at the Academy on Korriban.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 3, 2009)

Am I a complete geek for noticing what saber-combat forms they were using? xD


----------



## Kri (Jun 3, 2009)

I've merged the two SW:TOR threads, if you're feeling lost. Leaving it out in the main section for now, since things tend to get more attention out here. A section mod can move it in the Online subsection if they'd like.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 3, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Am I a complete geek for noticing what saber-combat forms they were using? xD



Yes

Yes you are

And I'm going to learn Form II: Makashi


----------



## Darth (Jun 3, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Am I a complete geek for noticing what saber-combat forms they were using? xD


I tried to figure that out but I failed miserably.

So yes, you are a geek. 


Kribaby said:


> I've merged the two SW:TOR threads, if you're feeling lost. Leaving it out in the main section for now, since things tend to get more attention out here. A section mod can move it in the Online subsection if they'd like.



I KNEW THERE WERE TWO THREADS. I KNEW IT!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 3, 2009)

In the KOTOR games i always held a lightsaber in each hand and and maxed the flurry ability to it's highest level.


----------



## Darth (Jun 3, 2009)

I was always a double bladed user myself.

Critical Strike did oh so much damage when it hit. It's a shame the accuracy was shit.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 3, 2009)

I always found force insanity a nice power.

Kill em while they scream in horror


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 3, 2009)

My only hesitation in going full specialized Saber combat is all the shit like Insanity, Plague, Push, Choke and Stasis stopping me ever getting into Saber Range


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 3, 2009)

I loved force storm.

Especially in the sith academy.Just fried them all


----------



## Goodfellow (Jun 3, 2009)

I always went full force power bitchin'

I remember when I fought Malak with my grey-ided Revan. The poor chinless bastard couldn't move from all the force pushes I was throwing at him

(Sure, I couldn't beat his save, but even on a failed roll you still made them stop moving and damaged them a bit)


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 3, 2009)

The force powers were awesome, ya. I myself tended to switch between a one-handed Form II: Makashi (Dooku FTW, bitches), and a saber-staff Form V: Shien/Djem So.

The most prominent Jedi was definitely a Form IV: Ataru practicioner, whilst the Sith was most likely a Form V or a Form VII: Juyo user.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 3, 2009)

Force Storm was incredibly OP in KOTOR and doubly so in KOTOR2.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 3, 2009)

By the end of the games i was:

Lightsaber in each hand
Critical Strike
Flurry
Force Storm
Force Crush


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2009)

Didn't need Force Crush. 

Master Flurry
Force Storm
Force Wave
Master Heal
Force Enlightenment
Master Battle Meditation

Some of the powers that helped me out through the game in KOTOR II.


----------



## Darth (Jun 3, 2009)

Master Speed was awesome.

It cut down gameplay time by a considerable amount. Instead of taking ten minutes to cross a level i could cross it in a third of the time with master speed.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah, usually my second power after Persuade


----------



## valerian (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm thinking about picking up KOTOR II now.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2009)

Didn't need the speed. I just knocked them back with Wave powah :ho

And also:

So it turns out that this Emperor was around the time of the battle of the Sith and the Jedi during the Golden Age with Naga Sadow 
Link removed


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 3, 2009)

Old bugger ain't he?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 3, 2009)

He's oooooooooooooold

Can't wait to fight him.


----------



## Darth (Jun 3, 2009)

Which Emperor is that? It can't be Palpatine.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2009)

Why would it be Palpatine 

He's like what would happen if Vader and Malak had a lovechild.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 3, 2009)

Nah it's some other sith.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 3, 2009)

He's just _*a*_ Sith Emperor

Not *The* Sith Emperor, not Palpatine.


Other than he's fricking old and amazingly powerful, we know jack shit.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2009)

The only real thing to ponder is to what happened to Revan, since it's obvious that he failed in stopping the True Sith. Did he die, or go down some exiled path like Qel Droma/Exile, or he had rejoined the Sith and went through the same process of longevity as the Sith Emperor.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 3, 2009)

Could be a apprentice of Marka Ragnos or Freedom Nadd.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 3, 2009)

Having Revan/Exile join the Sith again would be a huge anti-climax

Then again so would they getting pwnt by the Emperor

Presumably they didn't win, but did do something that has stopped the Empire conquering the whole Galaxy.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 3, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> Could be a apprentice of Marka Ragnos or Freedom Nadd.



Give his activity period it's highly likely he's the student and past underling of one of those known Sith Lords...

Assuming he isn't some even more ancient still, like the Spirit of the first Dark Jedi or an incarnation of the Darkside itself.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> Could be a apprentice of Marka Ragnos or Freedom Nadd.


 
Couldn't be Nadd. Nadd was way after their time, and on the planet of Onderon, had studied under Sadow who had exiled himself on Yavin IV, and then killed him later on after he had learned everything he needed from him. 

More than likely Ragnos, since Sadow, Kressh and the other Sith Lords were under Ragnos before his death. 



The Pink Ninja said:


> Having Revan/Exile join the Sith again would be a huge anti-climax
> 
> Then again so would they getting pwnt by the Emperor
> 
> Presumably they didn't win, but did do something that has stopped the Empire conquering the whole Galaxy.


 
Presumably, yes. And hopefully, we'll get some detail as to what had happened to them before they had presumably failed.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 3, 2009)

Poor Revan never got to tap Bastilla's ass again


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 3, 2009)

I guarantee you'll be able to legendary artifact equipment including stuff that was Revan's and the Exile's, plus meeting their Force Spirits and a main Questline where you follow their path.

I also hope as a Sith or Jedi you can become an Ambassador at higher levels and sue that to go on Quests on the worlds of the opposing side.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2009)

As far as the game goes, he didn't tap anything, outside of what may or may have have not happened before KOTOR II 

Other than that, there's always the Exile, since she did follow him, and that's if she did catch up with him


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 3, 2009)

The exile had Atton


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2009)

I thought it was what's his name, Mical. Never played through the female storyline.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 3, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> I'm thinking about picking up KOTOR II now.



I would wait until Team Gizka's restoration project is finished... shouldn't be THAT long now

I think the Stih Emperor had some involvement with Sadow, not saying it is Naga Sadow himself though. That and I think he was a master of sith alchemy, gaining access to a body that can store his spirit shouldn't be that hard...

I don't think it's Marka Ragnos though for some reason, too ancient for that...imo


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 3, 2009)

Mical was the disciple you meet in the jedi temple.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2009)

I know that, just like how Visas was the Sith Apprentice that you meet in your ship, well, was Revan's ship.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh Visas


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2009)

She had no eyes, but hey


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 3, 2009)

She could still see just abit differently


----------



## Wesley (Jun 3, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> Poor Revan never got to tap Bastilla's ass again



Actually, he probably did.  One of Bastilla's descendents is a character in the comic.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 3, 2009)

What comic?

I thought they never got that far in their relationship...hmm


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 3, 2009)

It's probably Carth's (AKA Blando Calrisian).


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 3, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> It's probably Carth's (AKA Blando Calrisian).



that whinny bitch? uhhhhh


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 3, 2009)

Meh, it's been nine or ten generations since then


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> What comic?
> 
> I thought they never got that far in their relationship...hmm


 
Webcomic


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 3, 2009)

looks like IGN has something on their stream about the game in about 1 hour and half... hope there's some gameplay


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 3, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> It's probably Carth's (AKA Blando Calrisian).



*moan* *moan* *moan*

Man that guy was a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 3, 2009)

And his faggotry stretched multiple universes.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 3, 2009)

Once you've met the amazing Atton he looks even worse.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 3, 2009)

It's why the choice in Mass Effect was so hard. On one end, you had a xenophobic redneck. On the other, Carth v2.0. It came down to which of the two you hated more.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 3, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> It's why the choice in Mass Effect was so hard. On one end, you had a xenophobic redneck. On the other, Carth v2.0. It came down to which of the two you hated more.



Yeah,but at least the xenophobic redneck was pretty hot!


And don't tell me that in the webcomics there is a character that is Bastilla and Carth's descendent..

Because if that is true..how could she go from the utter awesomeness of Revan to..Carth?


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 3, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> It's why the choice in Mass Effect was so hard. On one end, you had a xenophobic redneck. On the other, Carth v2.0. It came down to which of the two you hated more.



The twit bitch went.

It was funny watching her die.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 3, 2009)

I liked Ashley. Her VA was Kat in Battlestar Galatica.

Blando though, I can't even recall the name of.

Never fucked him, never saved him.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 3, 2009)

I wanted to kill them both.

I banged the Asari, Wrex was more than awesome enough to be my meatshield.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 3, 2009)

Wrex was 

Garrus always made me laugh aswell.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 3, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I wanted to kill them both.
> 
> I banged the Asari, Wrex was more than awesome enough to be my meatshield.



I think that Liara was by far the whiniest and most annoying character in your party..


On the other hand I always wanted to see what what under Tali's bodysuit..


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah, Liara. 

She annoyed me alot, but I never really hated her unlike ms Ashely "Aliens are teh baddies!!!!!!"


----------



## Saiko (Jun 3, 2009)

Bunk with me Tonight , Ash.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 3, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Yeah, Liara.
> 
> She annoyed me alot, but I never really hated her unlike ms Ashely "Aliens are teh baddies!!!!!!"



Well..she was right in the end ya know..Reapers and all that jazz..


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 3, 2009)

When I'm a Sith Lord y'all can come Chill on my Super Star-Destroyer


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 3, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> It's probably Carth's (AKA Blando Calrisian).


With the epicness of HK-47 and the Gar of Canderous ordo, the wit of Jolee & the sex that was Bastila...di anyone really ever take Carth along in their party?


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 3, 2009)

Jolee, HK-47 and Canderous were my main partners.

Think anyone is going to be a Jedi on this game?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 3, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Jolee, HK-47 and Canderous were my main partners.
> 
> Think anyone is going to be a Jedi on this game?



me...


i'd like to play Sith but the fact that it'll attract the most annoying users ever to "grace" the internet is a serious turn off.


besides, i'm crossing my fingers for a "fall to the dark side" option...no RPG should come with out it


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah, just be an evil Jedi.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 3, 2009)

Fall from grace is part of the charm after all..^^


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 3, 2009)

I want Revan back.

And some more info on the True Sith and their Sith Emperor.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 3, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> With the epicness of HK-47 and the Gar of Canderous ordo, the wit of Jolee & the sex that was Bastila...di anyone really ever take Carth along in their party?



Nope. I don't think anybody did, past Taris, except for side quest that involved his son on Korriban.

On another note I hated both Kaiden and Ashley, But Ashley annoyed me more, which is why I chose her to die.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 3, 2009)

Hellz ye I'm rolling Jedi. That's the only reason I'm really interested in Star Wars as much as I am; Lightsaber combat.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 3, 2009)

iam totally making a jedi, Purple lightsaber FTW


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2009)

I rollz with the DS 

Gimme a Centurion Class Cruiser, and I'll be just fine


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 3, 2009)

Zen-aku said:


> iam totally making a jedi, Purple lightsaber FTW



Sith for me, i'll have full raign to kill my subordinates should they displease me.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 3, 2009)

Bah,nothing is as awesome as a cool,composed Jedi Master!

Well..except for Revan as the Dark Lord of the Sith..


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm going for a Silver Saber

And I seriously doubt you can switch sides. It'd break the MMORPG dynamics.

And Sith players will be more annoying than Jedi ones? Pssssh


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2009)

Gimme the red or viridian crystal, maybe cyan as well. I used silver too much when I was playing KOTOR II


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 3, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I'm going for a Silver Saber
> 
> And I seriously doubt you can switch sides. It'd break the MMORPG dynamics.
> 
> And Sith players will be more annoying than Jedi ones? Pssssh



You might have a point, meh oh well, Sith Players might have the option, to cull the weakest among them (By weakest I mean most trollish)


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 3, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I'm going for a Silver Saber
> 
> And I seriously doubt you can switch sides. It'd break the MMORPG dynamics.
> 
> And Sith players will be more annoying than Jedi ones? Pssssh



Actually..you CAN play as a good Sith or as a fallen Jedi..which is awesome!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 3, 2009)

That's not the same thing.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 3, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> That's not the same thing.



Didn't they say that at crucial points in the story you can actually make choices and betray your starting faction?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2009)

Let's not forget the Gray Jedi


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 3, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Didn't they say that at crucial points in the story you can actually make choices and betray your starting faction?



I dunno, but that's not what you just said.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 3, 2009)

Purple lightsabers? Windu wiggas.

I'm rollin' silver and orange, bitches.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 3, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I dunno, but that's not what you just said.



I don't think that the Sith would tolerate a goodie Sith among them,or the fact that the Jedi would tolerate a fallen Jedi in their ranks.

So I assumed that this would naturally mean that you switch factions!


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 3, 2009)

This game will have more glowing rods than a rave party


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 3, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> I don't think that the Sith would tolerate a goodie Sith among them,or the fact that the Jedi would tolerate a fallen Jedi in their ranks.
> 
> So I assumed that this would naturally mean that you switch factions!



How about a good Jedi who bombs a city to stop the Sith capturing vital factories, or a Sith who merely wishes to rule and doesn;t get off on unnecessary violence?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 3, 2009)

I pray to the Force that the combat is good in this game.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2009)

An example of tolerating Fallen Jedi. Jolee Bindo, Revan himself


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 3, 2009)

Jolee wasn't so much fallen as grey.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 3, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Let's not forget the Gray Jedi



_THATS_ me...Force Storm and Force Heal FTW


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 3, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> How about a good Jedi who bombs a city to stop the Sith capturing vital factories, or a Sith who merely wishes to rule and doesn;t get off on unnecessary violence?



A Jedi would never do such a thing unless he is on a path to the Darkside.

Heck,look at Revan himself.

He fought with the Mandalorians and little by little,he started using the same tactics as they did and look where that brought him..


I can't think of any Sith like the one you described,except maybe for three people:Revan,Kreia..and maybe..just maybe Sidious himself.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 3, 2009)

Jolee wasn't fallen, he just didn't like the Jedi code. But he was a good person at heart.

Revan is the good example of fallen Jedi.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2009)

I almost thought of Lord Hoth from that post, a lil bit, since he was so caught up in the war, seemingly trying almost anything to wipe out the Sith during the war on Ruusan.

And I was wrong there 

As Hang said above, he was more of a Grey Jedi.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 3, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> A Jedi would never do such a thing unless he is on a path to the Darkside.
> 
> Heck,look at Revan himself.
> 
> He fought with the Mandalorians and little by little,he started using the same tactics as they did *and look where that brought him*..



where, to unprecedented levels of win?





Han Solo said:


> Revan is the good example of fallen Jedi.



i think Revan may have gone a bit beyond the "fallen" category 

Cat-lady Jedi from Kotor 1, _she_ was fallen...


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 3, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> where, to unprecedented levels of win?




Well,I only said that from a Jedi's point of view!

Of course he was goddamned awesome..


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok fine, yeah, that cat-lady.

I think she was called Juhani or something like that.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 3, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Ok fine, yeah, that cat-lady.
> 
> I think she was called Juhani or something like that.



Yeah her name was Juhani, Another party member I didn't really like.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2009)

And then there was Bastila, till she reverted back to the Jedi.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 3, 2009)

Juhani was meh.

She was ok, but compared to other members of my party, she was insanely boring.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 3, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Yeah her name was Juhani, Another party member I didn't really like.





Han Solo said:


> Juhani was meh.
> 
> She was ok, but compared to other members of my party, she was insanely boring.


she kept Carth and the droid not named HK-47 company...i never used those 3.



Darth Nihilus said:


> And then there was Bastila, till she reverted back to the Jedi.


Bastila went apeshit fangirling over Malak for a while there...first time i played through i was convinced i would have to chop her in half with my lightsaber to cure her of those delusions.

She's still cool though. Arrogant bitch


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 3, 2009)

Meh,the only time I liked Juhani was in that pic made by mirAvi in which she together with Mission Vao did nasty things to Bastila..


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 3, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Meh,the only time I liked Juhani was in that pic made by mirAvi in which she together with Mission Vao in which both did nasty things to Bastila..



I remember that one, Miravi's work is always good.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 3, 2009)

yeah the jedi code is so imposing that there's no gray area that is natural for people to fall for the dark side
i'm actually interested to see how they play it if a jedi with the ultimate goal of helping does "bad actions" how that affects his story and relation with the jedi forces...

i'm probably going to play sith since it's what i have planned with a friend of mine, he wants to be a Bounty Hunter, i'll wait when the time comes and decide


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 3, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> A Jedi would never do such a thing unless he is on a path to the Darkside.
> 
> Heck,look at Revan himself.
> 
> ...



I would include Lucian Draay and his covenant as well, they started comitting questionable acts. In order to prevent a prophecy regarding Zayne to be fulfilled, I can't remember all of it...:\


----------



## Saiko (Jun 3, 2009)

There is no Peace ; There is only Passion


----------



## Bender (Jun 3, 2009)

I want a single player SW game first before MMO


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 3, 2009)

Maybe Obsidian Entertainment will make Kotor III someday.....


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 3, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Maybe Obsidian Entertainment will make Kotor III someday.....



the way they mangled Kotor 2... for shame!


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 3, 2009)

True, but in it's completed form it might have been better than number one. Had more depth, and interesting characters, well antagonist characters at least. I think it was pretty interesting even though some parts of the game didn't make sense^^

If they had made a third game, I don't think they would have repeated their mistake, or at least tried to avoid whatever circumstances prevented them from completing The Sith Lords.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah, it could have been very good, but LucasArts rushed them for the Christmas sales.

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 3, 2009)

If they make a KoTOR 3, I'd rather have BioWare do it.

Though I think the TOR is sort of like the KoTOR 3.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 3, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> If they make a KoTOR 3, I'd rather have BioWare do it.
> 
> Though I think the TOR is sort of like the KoTOR 3.



It's apparently supposed to be that, and several more sequels as well, isn't it?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 3, 2009)

I thought KOTOR2 was better than the first game.

Could have been better had they not been forced to rush it in time for Christmas.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 3, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> I thought KOTOR2 was better than the first game.
> 
> Could have been better had they not been forced to rush it in time for Christmas.



i actually haven't played Kotor 2 


i'm foolishly waiting until Team Gizka finishes the restoration project...though if its not ready by the time TOR launches i might just give in


----------



## Nakor (Jun 3, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> It's apparently supposed to be that, and several more sequels as well, isn't it?



Yeah. It's supposed to be like KOTOR 3,4,5,6,7,8...


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 3, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> I thought KOTOR2 was better than the first game.
> 
> Could have been better had they not been forced to rush it in time for Christmas.



True, it could have been much better.  The only thing I didn't like about it was that towards the end of the game, you could become so strong that nothing could stop you.  Other than that, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 3, 2009)

What restoration project?

I seriously gotta keep up with the news.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 3, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> What restoration project?


Reuters

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLSbAFzxkb0&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.team-gizka.org%2F2009-04-04.html&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

lol at the finishing date...


----------



## Felix (Jun 3, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> i actually haven't played Kotor 2
> 
> 
> i'm foolishly waiting until Team Gizka finishes the restoration project...though if its not ready by the time TOR launches i might just give in



I was the Lead Beta tester for the project
Can't say how many times I had to rerun through the game to test just some modules

Testing HK Factory was hell since it was near the end of the game, and any update had to make me go through the whole game just to be sure the scripts weren't messed up 

Still, I say, Team Gizka did one hell of a job, and it will be a worthy experience


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 3, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Reuters
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLSbAFzxkb0&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.team-gizka.org%2F2009-04-04.html&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> lol at the finishing date...



And still waiting.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 3, 2009)

Too bad it's only for the PC version, and not for the Xbox.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 3, 2009)

Summer 2008

Should be awesome though.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2009)

The trailer for this game looks fucking sweet. I want to get it.. but I don't.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 3, 2009)

Just watched the trailer. Holy fuck. I've watched it three times straight. Someone please bring the Jaws of Life to remove my finger from the "replay" button. 

I can tell you right now: Jedi will be way, way overpowered to compensate for everyone wanting to play Sith. Sith will be severely nerfed.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 4, 2009)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> Just watched the trailer. Holy fuck. I've watched it three times straight. Someone please bring the Jaws of Life to remove my finger from the "replay" button.
> 
> I can tell you right now: Jedi will be way, way overpowered to compensate for everyone wanting to play Sith. Sith will be severely nerfed.



do they actually do that sort of thing to balance out the factions?


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 4, 2009)

I think i fgiured it out.

The Sith Emperor is the original dark jedi that landed on Korriban.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 4, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> do they actually do that sort of thing to balance out the factions?



Yup. There's going to be a serious imbalance, so my guess is the Jedi will start out as the powerhouse. Some of the real fans will play Jedi straight up with no inducement, but 50% at least will not be Star Wars fans and will play whichever class looks the coolest or makes their peepee feel good (huge busted, half-naked women = easiest way to identify the 15 and under crowd).  

And just like NF, many of the smart gamers pick the cool class (Sasuke), and the young/bad players pick the Jesus class (Naruto). Then PvP will be lame and one-sided, as it is in WOW. I don't know why it is, but all the good gamers pick the evil side.


----------



## The World (Jun 4, 2009)

I jizzed my pants watching that clip.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 4, 2009)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> Yup. There's going to be a serious imbalance, so my guess is the Jedi will start out as the powerhouse. Some of the real fans will play Jedi straight up with no inducement, but 50% at least will not be Star Wars fans and will play whichever class looks the coolest or makes their peepee feel good (huge busted, half-naked women = easiest way to identify the 15 and under crowd).
> 
> And just like NF, many of the smart gamers pick the cool class (Itachi), and the young/bad players pick the Jesus class (Naruto). Then PvP will be lame and one-sided, as it is in WOW. *I don't know why it is, but all the good gamers pick the evil side*.



Sith>Jedi that's why 

And fixed


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 4, 2009)

The Flower Princess & The Crimson Moon

Hi def if anyone is interested. Looked great in 1680 res. :fapfapfap



Chibaku Tensei said:


> Sith>Jedi that's why
> 
> And fixed



Yeah , Horde > Alliance, etc, etc. All the good players always choose the evil path, at least that's my experience. Despite (IMO) the Horde having butt ugly models and not necessarily better powers, they are way behind. Hell, you know when the developers themselves all play one side that you're fucked if you play the other, since it will be mostly with scrubs. 

BTW, Bounty Hunter or Mandalorian Warrior could seriously tempt me away from Jedi/Sith.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 4, 2009)

I wanna play as a HK


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 4, 2009)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> BTW, Bounty Hunter or Mandalorian Warrior could seriously tempt me away from Jedi/Sith.


you are forever doomed to the dark side then because Bounty hunter is officially a Sith faction class 

edit: i wish they woulda made it neutral though...along with something like Scoundrel and Explorer or some shit. That way you could work for either side. Who ever pays better


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 4, 2009)

What about Wookies?

Surely someone here will play as one.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 4, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> What about Wookies?
> 
> Surely someone here will play as one.



Wookies can't speak though...aside from growls 'n nashes. I don't wanna see eloquent Furballs in my ST


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm gonna be a Jedi

The amount if sith is going to be gigondous. And thats not even a real word:ho


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 4, 2009)

I hope there's a wookie like Hanharr in the game.

A ruthless and brutal sociopath.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 4, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> you are forever doomed to the dark side then because Bounty hunter is officially a Sith faction class



Well that's fucking retarded. 

How is a bounty hunter allied with a class? He worships money, not factions. 



Chibaku Tensei said:


> I hope there's a wookie like Hanharr in the game.
> 
> A ruthless and brutal sociopath.



I heard they have followers, so you're not limited to the douchebags Online for interaction. Trying to roleplay with some 13 year old shouting "OMG MEGAN FOX TITS LOLOLOLOL" is quite challenging.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh Megan Fox


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 4, 2009)

Only when a thirteen year old keeps on saying it over and over and over.  And when his voice is still squeaky high because he hasn't hit puberty yet.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 4, 2009)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> Yeah , Horde > Alliance, etc, etc. All the good players always choose the evil path, at least that's my experience. Despite (IMO) the Horde having butt ugly models and not necessarily better powers, they are way behind. Hell, you know when the developers themselves all play one side that you're fucked if you play the other, since it will be mostly with scrubs.
> 
> BTW, Bounty Hunter or Mandalorian Warrior could seriously tempt me away from Jedi/Sith.



Lolno. Some Horde-sides might've been more serious pre-TBC, but it's all the same now.


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 4, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Lolno. Some Horde-sides might've been more serious pre-TBC, but it's all the same now.



Worse, he's broadcasting it over the server-wide communication channel


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 4, 2009)

I just hope we don't have to go to Nar Shadaa again. I fucking hate that place in every fucking Star Wars game that makes you go there. Fuck Nar Shadaa. Nuke it!


----------



## Muk (Jun 4, 2009)

Chibaku Tensei said:


> I wanna play as a HK


i am with you there protocol droid 

need to kill some meatbags


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 4, 2009)

I watched the E3 trailer and all I got from it was..."ehhhh."

I think I'm _really_ done with Star Wars. I'm really down about this.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 4, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I'm going for a Silver Saber
> 
> And I seriously doubt you can switch sides. It'd break the MMORPG dynamics.
> 
> And Sith players will be more annoying than Jedi ones? Pssssh



They confirmed a long time ago that Jedi can fall to the darkside and that Sith can choose not to be evil.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 4, 2009)

I wonder if you can get unlockable costumes such as Revan's armor or Darth Nihilus's mask.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Probably, and it'll probably be really hard to get.

Anyhow, I really don't see there being a big balance problem between Jedi and Sith. 

I'll probably play a close combat oriented Jedi this time. My first Revan build for KoTOR was a 8 Scoundrel / 12 Jedi Concelor. And my Exile build was a 16 Jedi Councelor/ 16 Jedi Master. 

Being a skill monkey the first time threw in KoTOR made the whole expierence pretty fun and rewarding. Usually I'd bring around Canderous as primary melee fighter, and Jolee or Bastila to provide healing/support. It worked out pretty well until the final battle of the game. My strategy that beat Malak was Juice up on stims and fight Malak until your about to die, then run away and force heal until, and if you run low on force use destroy droid on one of the capsules and it fills your force abilities back up again.

Now my KoTOR 2 build was just insaine. When it came down to the end my character had 32 wisdom, and over 20 in Charisma and dexterity. My offensive force power was Force wave, which is a fully upgraded force push. A lot of people over look this force power, but when you have 32 wisdom its easily the most broken force power in the game. When I you use this power, your opponent makes a saving throw that is equal to 20+ to your wisdom bonus, which for 32 wisdom is like a +12. If they pass they take half damage, if they fail they take full damage and they're stunned for 5 seconds. Even if they save make their saving throw though, they still get knocked back the full distance unless they beat it by 10, and there isn't a character in the game who is capable of beating it by that much, not even the final bosses. 

The range on force wave is actually pretty nice too, its about the same distance as a basic force jump 1 that the Jedi Guardian gets, so most of the time you can use it before you even get close to melee range. 

So my basic strategy was pretty simple.

1) get close enough to the group enemies to hit everyone in it with force wave.

2) Is everyone Stunned?
a) If Yes, proceed to step 3.
b) If no, repeat step 1. 

3) Attacking everyone with melee attacks for 5 seconds

4) Repeat steps 1 threw 3 until all enemies are dead.

Using that method I made it all the way threw Malachor V and did not take any damage to my HP at all until I fought Treya at the end. Scion never even got close enough to hit me the whole fight and it took me like 6 or 7 tries to talk him into dieing.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 4, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> And my Exile build was a 16 Jedi Councelor/ 16 Jedi Master.



so they let you pass the level 20 mark in KotoR 2?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 4, 2009)

There is no level cap on KoToR 2, and there is a lot more experience to be had. I reached level 20 about half-way threw the game. In fact there is actually quite  a bit more content in KoToR 2 than 1, even though 2 is unfinished. Its really too bad. If they'd been given another year to work on it, it would have turned out much better than the original I think.

I'm actually not sure if there even is even a level cap. You can probably go a lot higher than level 32.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 4, 2009)

Ever try to become a Jedi in Kotor 1 without leveling up your initial class first?  It's really hard to do, especially when taking on Bendak or the Hidden Beks.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 4, 2009)

No, I never tried that 

And yes, I felt KOTOR 2 at it's best was better than even KOTOR 1, it just had lots of sections that were weak or average.

Still, you had a much better crew. Making all your team into your Jedi apprentices was win.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 4, 2009)

Mine were Sith apprentices 

I always converted Atton first since he was the easiest.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Speaking of KoTOR 1 and 2, Male Revin and Famale Exile are canon. Typically, in Star Wars games, the light side ending is also canon, but to my knowledge there isn't any material out yet that verifies one ending over the other for either game.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 4, 2009)

The Lightside endings are both canon but in my mind Revan will always be the hot azn chick from my first playthrough pek

Not that the GFFA has an Asia...


----------



## Saiko (Jun 4, 2009)

You know everything is fine and so .. but I just hope they make the battle system interactive and dynamic.. 

:x


----------



## Kri (Jun 4, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Wookies can't speak though...aside from growls 'n nashes. I don't wanna see eloquent Furballs in my ST


Just because you don't understand Shyriiwook doesn't mean they can't speak.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 4, 2009)

I wants me a Hanharr type wookie


----------



## Saiko (Jun 4, 2009)

The Dark Emperor is a Wookie Sith Lord.

Revan too.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 4, 2009)

I remember the part in Kotor 2 when you entered The Ravager... and when you had finished that part of the game. You jumped to Malachor V, completely random and out of place... No cutscenes whatsoever.... Was fairly... ''uhm?'' moment for me. Sure it made some sense, but god there were so many holes in the game at that stage in the game

That being said I can't wait for Team gizka to finish up, will be epic

I think theres a mod for kotor 1 that makes Malak a lot harder than he was in the first game, not sure how much though...
I don't like the modding of Kotor 1 though, too many issues when adding different content. Crashes etc, bah...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 4, 2009)

Nihilus was badass though.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes he was, hmm I can't remember his backstory....wookiepedia to the rescue...^^


----------



## Kri (Jun 4, 2009)

Did you see the story that there was more hours of dialog when they reached 1/3 to completion of the track than the entire 6 seasons of Sopranos? 

Talky talky talky. So excited.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 4, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Nihilus was badass though.



Hell yes he was.

Guy wiped out a whole planet just by speaking.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 4, 2009)

Would be AWESOME if Revan stuck around and teamed with the Exile against the Triumvirate.


----------



## Saiko (Jun 4, 2009)

Im curious when the game will be released ? 2010 ? 2011 ?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 4, 2009)

2010 according to my PC gamer right here.


----------



## Darth (Jun 4, 2009)

Will online play be free?

I certainly hope so. I'd rather not pay per month but I will if I have to.


----------



## Saiko (Jun 4, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Will online play be free?
> 
> I certainly hope so. I'd rather not pay per month but I will if I have to.



This Game is the production of the Greed of LucasArts and BioWare from the money WoW is earning so it will have a monthly fee.


----------



## Darth (Jun 4, 2009)

Saiko said:


> This Game is the production of the Greed of LucasArts and BioWare from the money WoW is earning so it will have a monthly fee.



Is it confirmed or is that just a clever deduction from you?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 4, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Speaking of KoTOR 1 and 2, Male Revin and Famale Exile are canon. Typically, in Star Wars games, the light side ending is also canon, but to my knowledge there isn't any material out yet that verifies one ending over the other for either game.


 
Yeah, I think we knew that already 



Comic Book Guy said:


> Nihilus was badass though.


 
:ho


----------



## Darth (Jun 4, 2009)

Female Exile is cannon?


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah... not that it makes much of a difference...


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 4, 2009)

Yeah, lightsided female Exile and male Revan are the canon endings.


----------



## Darth (Jun 4, 2009)

The setting for "The Old Republic" is 300 years after KotoR.

Revan left his galaxy to go in search of the Sith.

The Sith just massacred the Jedi and plunged the Galaxy into the biggest war in history.

Did Revan fail?

And what of the Exile? She went after Revan did she not? Did she fail as well?

Will these questions be answered in "The Old Republic"? 

They better be.


----------



## Saiko (Jun 4, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Is it confirmed or is that just a clever deduction from you?



Deduction , sir.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a feeling that _Bioware_ isn't going to anything dorevolutionary with *The Old Republic*, considering that they have much expectations to live up to with *Mass Effect 2*.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 4, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Female Exile is cannon?



Apparently...yes, Frankly though I liked having The Handmaiden better than I did, The Disciple...


----------



## Darth (Jun 4, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Apparently...yes, Frankly though I liked having The Handmaiden better than I did, The Disciple...



Inorite?

Then again, Female Exile gives you Atton. 

Male Revan gives you Bastila.

So it fits I suppose. I still loved Handmaiden though. Goddamn young women with white hair.


----------



## Saiko (Jun 4, 2009)

Host Samurai said:


> I have a feeling that _Bioware_ isn't going to anything dorevolutionary with *The Old Republic*, considering that they have much expectations to live up to with *Mass Effect 2*.



A Revolution will be that every npc who is a little bit important will have a Voice.


----------



## Darth (Jun 4, 2009)

I have a feeling that the AI in this game is going to be revolutionary in itself.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 4, 2009)

Saiko said:


> A Revolution will be that every npc who is a little bit important will have a Voice.



It was already like that wasn't It?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 4, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> The setting for "The Old Republic" is 300 years after KotoR.
> 
> Revan left his galaxy to go in search of the Sith.
> 
> ...



Crap.

I rather see a KotOR III, with either Revan or the Exile's exploits against the True Sith in the Outer Rim Territories.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 4, 2009)

Unless the reviewers absolutely pan it I will be getting this for the soloing alone.

Bioware's storytelling and games make it worth it.


----------



## Darth (Jun 4, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Crap.
> 
> I rather see a KotOR III, with either Revan or the Exile's exploits against the True Sith in the Outer Rim Territories.


Don't lose hope. It's still possible. 


The Pink Ninja said:


> Unless the reviewers absolutely pan it I will be getting this for the soloing alone.
> 
> Bioware's storytelling and games make it worth it.



INORITE!?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 4, 2009)

Ooooh, I've made myself too excited. I want it nooooow pek

Look forward to Sabering you all in game


----------



## Shinigami Perv (Jun 4, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Is it confirmed or is that just a clever deduction from you?



This is as nearly as certain as the sun rising tomorrow. Virtually all MMO's charge fees, and one with this level of fan following (greater than WoW had when it released) will ensure a monthly fee. 

That said, they usually give you a few weeks to a month free to play with the game's purchase, so you might be able to finish any main story and decide if you like it by just paying for the game itself. I know it sucks.


----------



## Saiko (Jun 4, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> It was already like that wasn't It?



Not in a MMORPG


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 4, 2009)

Shinigami_Perv91 said:


> This is as nearly as certain as the sun rising tomorrow. Virtually all MMO's charge fees, and one with this level of fan following (greater than WoW had when it released) will ensure a monthly fee.
> 
> That said, they usually give you a few weeks to a month free to play with the game's purchase, so you might be able to finish any main story and decide if you like it by just paying for the game itself. I know it sucks.



No way it'll be higher than WoW, otherwise everyone will just stick with WoW. It'd seem like a rip off to all MMO players.

If they really want to attract and audience they should undercut WoW.


----------



## martryn (Jun 4, 2009)

The question I'd like to know is whether the expansions for the game will be free, like in DDO, or will those end up having to be purchased?  Maybe a bit far in the future, but these are the sort of things that will keep my playing or not.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 4, 2009)

I near guarantee you will have to purchase them.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 4, 2009)

Obama reaches out to Muslim world


----------



## martryn (Jun 4, 2009)

> I near guarantee you will have to purchase them.



Which makes the game much less attractive to me.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 4, 2009)

1) Personal storyline

2) Phased world thingy (Like how in WoW things appear different to you if you've certain things)

3) It's _Bioware_


----------



## Felix (Jun 4, 2009)

Guys, you are doing it wrong

Think SW:ToR more like Guild Wars than WoW but a bit less instanced


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 4, 2009)

Haha, no, it'll be far far more like WoW than GW.

GW was nothing but instances and PvP.

In the end what it'll most be like is KOTOR online : /


----------



## Felix (Jun 4, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Haha, no, it'll be far far more like WoW than GW.
> 
> *GW was nothing but instances and PvP.*
> 
> In the end what it'll most be like is KOTOR online : /



Yeah but it had a story which you could solo, and you were the "hero" in it
And an awesome one at that, bought every Expansion pack


----------



## Saiko (Jun 4, 2009)

Im just hoping for one thing .. that the expectations I have will be fulfilled


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 4, 2009)

Saiko said:


> Not in a MMORPG



Oh sorry, I misunderstood what you meant...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 4, 2009)

How Han Sola saved the republic


----------



## Muk (Jun 4, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> How Han Sola saved the republic



Han Sola  

is that a Oiroke No Jutsu on Han Solo 

awesome trailer still


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 4, 2009)

They need to use Jedi Knight/Jedi Academy gameplay. >[


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 4, 2009)

The multiplayer for that was piss poor


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 4, 2009)

Felix said:


> Guys, you are doing it wrong
> 
> Think SW:ToR more like Guild Wars than WoW but a bit less instanced



Guild wars NO!


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 4, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> The multiplayer for that was piss poor



Not Moviebattles....

this video

Just hard as hell for beginners...


----------



## Wesley (Jun 4, 2009)

They ought to make PVP free, while storyline/quests requires a monthly infusion.  It's kind of stupid to pay for battlegrounds type stuff when there are free games available that let you do basically the same kind of thing.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 4, 2009)

I wouldn't know.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 4, 2009)

Sadly, I can't afford a MMPORPG.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 4, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Sadly, I can't afford a MMPORPG.



I'm sure the first month is free with purchase.  If it's at least as good as the Kotor games in terms of story and characters, if each class has a unique storyline, with actual good/neutral/bad endings, just buying it and playing it once might be worth your time.  It might a mmo where Peer interaction is not required for personal enjoyment.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 4, 2009)

Anarchy online did a free trial of gameplay a few years ago, for an entire year you didn't have to pay anything. Of course that was several years after the game had been released^^


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 4, 2009)

About how much is an MMO monthly, per se?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 4, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> About how much is an MMO monthly, per se?



in monetary, psychological or social value?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 4, 2009)

All thrice


----------



## Corran (Jun 5, 2009)

You pay with YOUR SOUL!!


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 5, 2009)

lol^^

its usually about $15 a month


----------



## Saiko (Jun 5, 2009)

In Europe 13?


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 5, 2009)

Saiko said:


> In Europe 13?



Yup..games are more expensive here..


----------



## Darth (Jun 5, 2009)

They better not make me pay for the storyline portion.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 5, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> They better not make me pay for the storyline portion.



...

What?


----------



## Darth (Jun 5, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> ...
> 
> What?



I dunno, It'd be nice if they had an ingame storyline and you just payed for the PvP part of the game instead.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah, that'll never, ever, ever ever ever happen.

The only way you could come close if buying the game the mod it to play in singleplayer offline.


----------



## Darth (Jun 5, 2009)

They're going to make us pay for the game and then pay more monthly just to unlock the plot?

That would suck.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 5, 2009)

Psysalis said:


> lol^^
> 
> its usually about $15 a month



Well that's not that bad then, I can actually afford that.

Edit for Ruin: It's a MMO, what do you expect.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 5, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> They're going to make us pay for the game and then pay more monthly just to unlock the plot?
> 
> That would suck.



What the fudge are you talking about?

It's an MMO : /


----------



## Muk (Jun 5, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> They're going to make us pay for the game and then pay more monthly just to unlock the plot?
> 
> That would suck.



that's how mmorpg usually are

unless you talk about guild wars


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 5, 2009)

What genre would Diablo 2 be considered?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 5, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> What genre would Diablo 2 be considered?



Dungeon Crawler, RPG probably.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2009)

So this game also has a single player campaign?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 5, 2009)

They never said that, they just said that your actions consequences. Which is actually quite possible if you look at it from a certain viewpoint. At E3 they where they had a demo set up where you played in a ship and it gets to the end you get a choice to either kill the captain or spare him. Well the Captain has people in the world who knew him, so when you reach those people they'll treat you differently depending if you killed the captain or spared him.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 5, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> They never said that, they just said that your actions consequences. Which is actually quite possible if you look at it from a certain viewpoint. At E3 they where they had a demo set up where you played in a ship and it gets to the end you get a choice to either kill the captain or spare him. Well the Captain has people in the world who knew him, so when you reach those people they'll treat you differently depending if you killed the captain or spared him.



Well i just read this article on games radar
Link removed



> It?s a common conundrum for the MMO-phobic: playing online with thousands of other players is an appealing proposition, but most MMOs tend to be grind-heavy fetch-fests that require massive time investments and seem to revolve around collision boxes roaming stiffly around and clicking on other collection boxes so they can collect the things that fall out of dead collision boxes. *Enter The Old Republic, which features such a strong single-player campaign that you don?t have to join up with other players unless you want to.* The Old Republic promises gameplay that?s remarkably similar to the previous Knights of the Old Republic games, complete with full voiceovers for every line ? even those spoken by other players ? and multiple-choice conversations that affect the direction of your story and the ways in which other characters react to you. It also features a cover system during firefights, which is awesome, although we?re less impressed with the way enemies totally fail to react when shot.



And i was just wondering if the bolded is true and confirmed or not.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 5, 2009)

I hope so.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 5, 2009)

Darth Bane, one name change I should have gotten, but Nihilus is fawkin badass :ho


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 6, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Darth Bane, one name change I should have gotten, but Nihilus is fawkin badass :ho



Nihilus is badass no doubt.

But Bane is one of the most important figures in the Sith's history.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 6, 2009)

Rule of Two, no doubt. Twas reading the book today


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 6, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Rule of Two, no doubt. Twas reading the book today



Bane should have his own game


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 6, 2009)

I like you already 

I'd play that nonstop


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 6, 2009)

There's so much material for a game about him too.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 6, 2009)

The backstory, the academy, Githany, Kaan, etc. Longest Star Wars game ever made outside of the MMOs if you'd ask me.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 6, 2009)

Plus we don't know what happened to him though it's pretty obvious Zannah gained the power to kill him like she said she would.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 6, 2009)

Well, we'll just have to wait and see in Dynasty of Evil :ho

I wonder if Lucasarts takes some suggestions


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 6, 2009)

6 months?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 6, 2009)

I know 

But I can wait. Currently re-reading both books. And I'm loving it. 

/wank


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 6, 2009)

Darth Nihilus needs his own book series as well


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 6, 2009)

Let Drew Karpyshyn write it, and it'll be another NYT best seller.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 6, 2009)

Should he be considered the strongest of all Sith?

I mean he wiped out a planet just by speaking.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 6, 2009)

Nah, he's up there though. There's Naga Sadow, who can make suns go nova, Palpatine, who can create FTL wormholes, etc. And from what TWF had said, there's even a planet that can use the force.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 6, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Well i just read this article on games radar
> this thread
> 
> 
> ...



That is the only thing I've seen so far that says that outright, and I've been reading up on things. Right now, I would just say it's confirmed.


----------



## Darth (Jun 6, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Nah, he's up there though. There's Naga Sadow, who can make suns go nova, Palpatine, who can create FTL wormholes, etc. And from what TWF had said, there's even a planet that can use the force.



I'd put Exar Kun up there as well.

And the planet itself can't exactly use the force. I own the book, it's basically a story where padawan Anakin and Obi-Wan find a planet that sells organic ships. Apparently, the planet's history is very shady and had survived from a massive attack outside of our galaxy (they never tell us who attacked the planet but they hint pretty strongly that it was the Sith outside of the galaxy) 

Anyway, long story short, the planet has a sentient core. Kinda resembles Mother Nature. And it can sorta communicate through the force. It's not a full fleged force user though. Most Jedi have greater powers than that planet. But it does have built in engines bigger than cities that allow it to travel at warp speeds. 

Also, WHAT'S THIS ABOUT SINGLE PLAYER CAMPAIGN? YES?! I KNEW IT BITCHES!!!!


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 6, 2009)

Don't forget Marka Ragnos.

Single player campaign? I'm so buying it now.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 6, 2009)

I think there's a misinterpretation regarding the "single player" what i've heard from the interviews they intend to make a unique storyline for each character/class no same quests between classes... and that they don't intend to make you to play in a team to go trough the game you can solo it... 
i've yet to find a quote of them actually saying there's an offline mode....


----------



## Darth (Jun 6, 2009)

Soon you will know.

Very soon......


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 6, 2009)

Darth Bane said:


> Should he be considered the strongest of all Sith?
> 
> I mean he wiped out a planet just by speaking.



He needs his ship to do a whole planet and his drain can be resisted by strong force users.

Likewise, you may have noticed his power came with a fair few disadvantages.

And Sion was fricking immortal.

And Scottish.


----------



## Darth (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't think Nihilus needed his ship to wipe out the planet. He simply drained their souls with the force.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 6, 2009)

yeah, i was wrong, must have confused him with the C'Tan Nightbringer.


----------



## Darth (Jun 6, 2009)

Indeed. However, even though Nihilus' force powers are godly, his duelist skills are pretty low.

Sion and Kraya were probably better duelists.


----------



## Felix (Jun 6, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Indeed. However, even though Nihilus' force powers are godly, his duelist skills are pretty low.
> 
> Sion and Kraya were probably better duelists.



Nihilus only went down fast against the Exile because he tried to Drain an "echo"...

It did the reverse effect, weakening him and giving an window of opportunity for the Exile to finish him

Nihilus was a beast that went down with Plot no Jutsu


----------



## Darth (Jun 6, 2009)

Felix said:


> Nihilus only went down fast against the Exile because he tried to Drain an "echo"...
> 
> It did the reverse effect, weakening him and giving an window of opportunity for the Exile to finish him
> 
> Nihilus was a beast that went down with Plot no Jutsu



True true.. Exile was practically the only person left who could take him down.

On second thought, Kraya might have been able to take him down as well.


----------



## Felix (Jun 6, 2009)

Darth Nihilus had such a badass mask and outfit...
We should have had more of him 

Damn you Obsidian, even the Restoration Project deleted content is not enough


----------



## Darth (Jun 6, 2009)

Restoration project?

I did get a bunch of mods with extra stuff for KotoR II. Don't think any of them had to do with Nihilus though.

I know you could retrieve his mask. But you could never wear it.


----------



## Felix (Jun 6, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> *Restoration project?*
> 
> I did get a bunch of mods with extra stuff for KotoR II. Don't think any of them had to do with Nihilus though.
> 
> I know you could retrieve his mask. But you could never wear it.



You never heard about it? Prepare to glee

Godzilla Final Wars


----------



## Darth (Jun 6, 2009)

Felix said:


> You never heard about it? Prepare to glee
> 
> Godzilla Final Wars



:amazed



> The long-lost HK Droid Factory! (not the same as the Droid Planet M4-78)
> *Several ways to murder Visas! *
> *A whole new group of people who want to kill you!
> [*]Multiple endings! (no, really, actual endings)
> [*]Various ways to be responsible for the deaths of all your party members!*



I shit myself at the bolded.

but why would you want to kill Visas or any of your party members? 

What was the cannon ending for KotoR II? The Exile kills Kreia and leaves the galaxy right?

This is awesome. I'll rep you as soon as I'm unsealed.


----------



## Felix (Jun 6, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> :amazed
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes that is the Canon ending (It's the Exile not Revan by the way)
About the several ways to kill your party members, well actually, depending on how you fare with your party members with the whole relationship system and all, the love interest members will fight with each other (Atton and Disciple, Visas and Handmaiden) or unite (If you are in good terms with everyone) to fight against Kreia (They all fail though)

The Visas part is on the Nihilus ship, there is lots of ways that fight can be finished, more or less, they all involve Visas dying 

There are lot's of flags and variables in Malachor with the restoration project. It's not finished, I can't recall them all, I suggest you go check the videos in the "Progress Reports" so you can get an idea of what's to come

You might check the Forums as well to see the list of the Restored Content. It's *ALOT* of restored content, believe me


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 6, 2009)

Felix said:


> Nihilus only went down fast against the Exile because he tried to Drain an "echo"...
> 
> It did the reverse effect, weakening him and giving an window of opportunity for the Exile to finish him
> 
> Nihilus was a beast that went down with Plot no Jutsu



Trying to use his power on the originator of his power was PNJ?

How about we just destroy his ship rather than going to face him head on?


----------



## Darth (Jun 6, 2009)

I certainly will check it out. 

btw, You think they'll bring back the age old traditions of Pod Racing and Poker (I know it's no poker but I forgot the name ) In the Old Republic?


----------



## Saiko (Jun 6, 2009)

MuNaZ said:


> I think there's a misinterpretation regarding the "single player" what i've heard from the interviews they intend to make a unique storyline for each character/class no same quests between classes... and that they don't intend to make you to play in a team to go trough the game you can solo it...
> i've yet to find a quote of them actually saying there's an offline mode....



I agree with you.

I doubt there will be a offline mode.


----------



## Felix (Jun 6, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> I certainly will check it out.
> 
> btw, You think they'll bring back the age old traditions of Pod Racing and Poker (I know it's no poker but I forgot the name ) In the Old Republic?



Pazaak


----------



## Darth (Jun 6, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Trying to use his power on the originator of his power was PNJ?
> 
> How about we just destroy his ship rather than going to face him head on?



IIRC, his ship was just a bunch of scrap metal from an already destroyed fleet being held together by Darth Nihilus's willpower and his force powers.

EDIT: Pazaak! that was it. They better upgrade it in this game. It was too easy in KotoR.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 6, 2009)

I never played Pazaak

And there will only be an offline mode if you mod the game to play offline.


----------



## Felix (Jun 6, 2009)

Pazaak is just a glorified Blackjack / 21


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 6, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> IIRC, his ship was just a bunch of scrap metal from an already destroyed fleet being held together by Darth Nihilus's willpower and his force powers.



Even better, he actually ripped it from the surface of a planet where it had crashed.

The KOTOR Jedi make the Preqel and original trilogy Jedi look pathetic.

That's what I most hope, to be able to take a single exceptional ability the level cap, some unique signature skill.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 6, 2009)

I hated Pazaak 

Ancient Sith Lords>KOTOR Sith Lords i know that much.


----------



## Felix (Jun 6, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Even better, he actually ripped it from the surface of a planet where it had crashed.
> 
> The KOTOR Jedi make the Preqel and original trilogy Jedi look pathetic.
> 
> That's what I most hope, to be able to take a single exceptional ability the level cap, some unique signature skill.



You could count the number of Jedi in the OT with one hand
One was a Cyborg, the other was old as shit, and the other was recently introduced to the whole Jedi mambo jambo

Of course they looked pathetic. And it was to hard to make them look awesome at that time


----------



## Darth (Jun 6, 2009)

Felix said:


> Pazaak is just a glorified Blackjack / 21


If I needed money, I'd rather win in the podraces since those were very rewarding and far more challenging than Pazaak. 

But Pazaak was my alternative if I'd blown all my money and I couldn't make any more from podraces.


The Pink Ninja said:


> Even better, he actually ripped it from the surface of a planet where it had crashed.
> 
> The KOTOR Jedi make the Preqel and original trilogy Jedi look pathetic.
> 
> That's what I most hope, to be able to take a single exceptional ability the level cap, some unique signature skill.



True that. It's unfortunate really. Yoda's greatest feat was lifting a X-Wing 20 feet in the air. KotoR's feats are well beyond that level.

Although the prequel Jedi/Sith were at the same level in terms of lightsaber dueling skills at the very least. 

Post Episode 6 EU stuff puts Luke Skywalker on a completely different level.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 6, 2009)

Starkiller was pretty powerful though.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 6, 2009)

i think i never tried pazaak lol... on Kotor I i preferred the races...
on Kotor II way too crazy bugs on vista to try anything other than main plot...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 6, 2009)

I never raced accept when I had too.

Dull

Might be a little fun in an MMo though.

You could race against other players and your guild could have its own racing team.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 6, 2009)

Make some sucker crash


----------



## Darth (Jun 6, 2009)

Racing guilds sound fun as hell.

Hopefully it'll be more than just one podracer on the track and whoever has the best time wins. Multiple racers on the track at the same time would be awesome.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 6, 2009)

Is there a backstory on Sion?

He's one of my favourite sith.


----------



## Darth (Jun 6, 2009)

^Not really. He was originally Kreia's first apprentice. But she left him and he went solo for awhile.

That's all I really know about him until the Exile kicked his ass.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 6, 2009)

Him and Nihilus need they're backstories to be told they'd be great reading i think.


----------



## valerian (Jun 6, 2009)

I know this is off topic, but I thought this would be the best place to post it.

Do people still play online on Battlefront 2 for the PC?


----------



## Muk (Jun 6, 2009)

Darth Bane said:


> Him and Nihilus need they're backstories to be told they'd be great reading i think.



their backstory got cut from the script since obsidian failed at keeping themselves with their release date


----------



## Felix (Jun 6, 2009)

fat

A God and His Angel ~ The PeinXKonan FC


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 6, 2009)

Forgot about those thank you


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 6, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> ^Not really. He was originally Kreia's first apprentice. But she left him and he went solo for awhile.
> 
> That's all I really know about him until the Exile kicked his ass.


 
From what I recall, Revan was her first apprentice


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 6, 2009)

Darth Bane said:


> Is there a backstory on Sion?
> 
> He's one of my favourite sith.



One time, a long time ago, a Sith with an Aussie accent fell asleep while sunbathing. When he woke up he was so pissed off that he started killing everybody. The end.


----------



## Felix (Jun 6, 2009)

All this KOTOR2 talk is making me wear a Nihilus set

*Opens Photoshop*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 6, 2009)

Can't really find any good Nihilus stock. Vader has the best. I wish I could find some of Darth Bane.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 6, 2009)

Sion is fuckwin


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 6, 2009)

Now Freedon Nadd...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 6, 2009)

Too many spikes

Stupid hat


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 6, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Now Freedon Nadd...



He looks like my former chemistry teacher..


----------



## Felix (Jun 6, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Can't really find any good Nihilus stock. Vader has the best. I wish I could find some of Darth Bane.



Default Promo images always work


----------



## the box (Jun 6, 2009)

Darth Bane said:


> I hated Pazaak
> 
> Ancient Sith Lords>KOTOR Sith Lords i know that much.



darth nihlus >exar kun 100% fact 

my fandom is taking root


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 6, 2009)

How about this pic of Nihilus,eh? 




You all know you wanted this to happen..


I sure did..


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 6, 2009)

Revan would rapestomp.


----------



## Felix (Jun 6, 2009)

Colossal battle indeed


----------



## Muk (Jun 6, 2009)

revan vs nithilus 

a battle of unimaginable proportions


----------



## Saiko (Jun 6, 2009)

You know what would be awesome ? 

A Star Wars Kotor Movie :|


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 6, 2009)

I rather have a CG movie, instead of a live-action film.


----------



## Felix (Jun 6, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I rather have a CG movie, instead of a live-action film.



Star Wars: Clone Wars


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 6, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Nah, he's up there though. There's Naga Sadow, who can make suns go nova, Palpatine, who can create FTL wormholes, etc. And from what TWF had said, there's even a planet that can use the force.



Marka Ragnos, Darth Caedus, Darth Revan etc.

The issue of the "stongest Sith" is pretty subjective.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 6, 2009)

Saiko said:


> You know what would be awesome ?
> 
> A Star Wars Kotor Movie :|



Lucas would demand he writes and directs.

And no.

KOTOR is a 20 hour game.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 6, 2009)

Please keep them as games.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 6, 2009)

Felix said:


> Star Wars: Clone Wars



I still stand be CG, instead of cartoon.


----------



## Felix (Jun 6, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I still stand be CG, instead of cartoon.



I meant, the crappy CG movie that was released last year


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 6, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Lucas would demand he writes and directs.
> 
> And no.
> 
> KOTOR is a 20 hour game.



Oh the wonders of over-exposition. pek


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 6, 2009)

Felix said:


> I meant, the crappy CG movie that was released last year



Like, FMV graphics. Not cartoony, CG.


----------



## Felix (Jun 7, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Like, FMV graphics. Not cartoony, CG.



That would be the ideal. But LucasFilms would probably fuck it over again


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 7, 2009)

Hell if it just looked like the swtor cinematic, I'd go see it in a heartbeat lol.

Haven't posted in here yet, but I've been following swtor since it's announcement. I can't wait, especially after hearing about these little play tests that kotaku and such got.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 7, 2009)

Who would voice Revan?

Or the Exile?


----------



## Saiko (Jun 7, 2009)

Revan = Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 7, 2009)

Samuel L. Jackson=Jolee Bindo 

Cause Bindo is that awesome


----------



## Felix (Jun 7, 2009)

Jolee Bindo was one awesome character. Grey Jedi FTW


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 7, 2009)

He wasn't grey, he was good aligned and none judgemental.

If you go Darkside he still tries to kill you.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 7, 2009)

Never felt right about killing Jolee 

You could make a game about him and it would rock.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 7, 2009)

I didn't really give a crap about him


----------



## Felix (Jun 7, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I didn't really give a crap about him





Jolee Bindo was made of awesome and win. Listening to his stories was cool
In fact, in KOTOR1 I always had a problem to manage my party... I never knew who to pick up.


----------



## Muk (Jun 7, 2009)

Felix said:


> Jolee Bindo was made of awesome and win. Listening to his stories was cool
> In fact, in KOTOR1 I always had a problem to manage my party... I never knew who to pick up.



i didn't know which to pick either, so i soloed in the end xD 

kotor felt good playing through it 

wish i could say to kotor 2 

obsidian is just a disappointing company, even though they switched names from black isles, they just still suck balls.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 7, 2009)

Obsidian are great, it's the publishers who fucked them over.

Yeah, it was hard picking party members but my choice was between Holier-Than-Thou, Lesbian Catgirl, Mandalore and _The Best Party member ever_

I liked ordering the Wookie to kill Mission


----------



## Muk (Jun 7, 2009)

In the end i only took HK 47 with me , if any at all 

and i hacked my save game so I could get the awesome Revan model and run around in the Revan model 

twin lightsabers 

Ohh and did anyone come to the smart idea to call themselves Revan 

it's so funny when you read:

I am not Revan. I am now Revan


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 7, 2009)

Felix said:


> Jolee Bindo was made of awesome and win. Listening to his stories was cool
> In fact, in KOTOR1 I always had a problem to manage my party... I never knew who to pick up.



That's easy go with Bindo, and HK-47, in my opinion the best party member choices.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 7, 2009)

Felix said:


> That would be the ideal. But LucasFilms would probably fuck it over again



Sadly indeed.


----------



## Felix (Jun 7, 2009)

Muk said:


> In the end i only took HK 47 with me , if any at all
> 
> and i hacked my save game so I could get the awesome Revan model and run around in the Revan model
> 
> ...



You could get the Revan robes at the end of the game
Or do you mean the model with the Mask?


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 7, 2009)

Muk said:


> revan vs nithilus
> 
> a battle of unimaginable proportions



Indeed...it's unimaginable how pathetic Nihilus would fare compared to the awesomeness of Lord Revan, who knew no peer in combat.


----------



## Felix (Jun 7, 2009)

Pilaf said:


> Indeed...it's unimaginable how pathetic Nihilus would fare compared to the awesomeness of Lord Revan, who knew no peer in combat.



However, what would stop Nihilus from cutting Revans connection with the Force or consuming him? Let's not forget that even Darth Traya failed before him.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2009)

Umm..the Trinity of Dark Lords of the Sith was strong.

Utterly strong.

Traya,Nihilus,Sion,all were incredible.

And yet..they didn't show their face until much later.

Know why?


Because they waited for someone to leave..someone even they knew they couldn't defeat.


Revan..just Revan..


----------



## Felix (Jun 7, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Umm..the Trinity of Dark Lords of the Sith was strong.
> 
> Utterly strong.
> 
> ...



Indeed, Revan kept the Triumvirate in check. However, it was only until much later that Nihilus and Sion transformed into a force to be reckoned with. In Revans Sith Empire time, they were just scrubs being teached by Darth Traya

But still, hell yeah Revan


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2009)

Felix said:


> Indeed, Revan kept the Triumvirate in check. However, it was only until much later that Nihilus and Sion transformed into a force to be reckoned with. In Revans Sith Empire time, they were just scrubs being teached by Darth Traya
> 
> But still, hell yeah Revan



I see Revan as what Anakin Skywalker should have become if he could have unlocked his full potential..and maybe if Anakin had possesed genius level intelect.

It was also mentioned by Kreya that Revan had become incredible adept in Force-bonding,saying that even a part of his legendary charisma was due to this..

So if someone other than the Exile could have resisted Nihilus,Revan was that man.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 7, 2009)

Don't compare The Revan with that stupid tool Anakin 

And Revan?



> "Revan was power. It was like staring into the heart of the Force."



Nhilus would just go go pop from over absorption.


----------



## Darth (Jun 7, 2009)

Felix man. I was saving that image for a set later on. 

Looks good on you though.


----------



## Muk (Jun 7, 2009)

Felix said:


> You could get the Revan robes at the end of the game
> Or do you mean the model with the Mask?



I am talking of the model with the mask of course. Why would i just want his robes?


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 7, 2009)

Every Sith has their charms and strengths, well most of them. Just seeing rampant Revan fanboyism, understandable of course, but....

I think Darth Traya is the most interesting one of the Triumvirate...

My favourite Sith will always be Sidious though...


----------



## Muk (Jun 7, 2009)

all he did in the original trilogy was force lightning 

and in the prequel he did some lightsaber combat xD

wasn't really 'that' powerful 

but i wonder though

did any of you guys believe that revan would have fallen to the power of the starforge like Malek did? or do you think he was the master over it?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 7, 2009)

The Emperor was lame. He was just a 2d cliché mad cackling psycho villain.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 7, 2009)

Muk said:


> all he did in the original trilogy was force lightning
> 
> and in the prequel he did some lightsaber combat xD
> 
> ...



Sidious foremost intelligent and manipulative, power exists in many forms....
Well a political genius at least...

I think we saw enough of his lightsaber and force abilities to rate him pretty high in that department anyway..

I think Revan is sort of beyond the entire lightside/darkside, as I think he was more in control of himself during his crusade against the Republic...

But I don't know.. did anyone ever ''master'' the darkside in the SW universe?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 7, 2009)

Nihilus has an unnatural advantage, though, being a walking Force Wound.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2009)

Outside of Nihilus, Give me Bane, a walking Sith'ari


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 7, 2009)

A friend of mine read the books about Bane, are they good?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2009)

Definitely. I'm currently rereading Path of Destruction. The final book is scheduled to come out in December.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 7, 2009)

Interesting..... I have them on my pc, E-Books are a bit tiresome for the eyes, but meh... cba to order them...^^

Have you read Legacy of the Force? My friend wasn't too happy about those books, too much ''filler'' he claimed. Different authors and 2-3 books published each year, so it wouldn't surprise me if they weren't that good.... 

I'll have to read the Thrawn trilogy sometime soon as well


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2009)

Haven't read them. Just pick them up at your nearest bookstore, somewhere like Barnes & Noble or Books-A-Million.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 7, 2009)

i've found ebay to be a great place to pick up star wars books in bulk. if you aren't in a rush to get them, then you may be able to find all the legacy books together for a decent price. I haven't read any of the legacy or new jedi order books. haven't gotten that far yet. 

the thrawn series is really good.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2009)

Best price I got for buying both Darth Bane novels was eight dollars, or at least nine. Good price.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 7, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Best price I got for buying both Darth Bane novels was eight dollars, or at least nine. Good price.



was that on ebay?

The average cost I've paid for a star wars book on ebay is no more than $3.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2009)

Nope. Bought it at Books-A-Million.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Umm..the Trinity of Dark Lords of the Sith was strong.
> 
> Utterly strong.
> 
> ...


 


Felix said:


> Indeed, Revan kept the Triumvirate in check. However, it was only until much later that Nihilus and Sion transformed into a force to be reckoned with. In Revans Sith Empire time, they were just scrubs being teached by Darth Traya
> 
> But still, hell yeah Revan


 
Actually, twas Kreia's idea to not show themselves to the Jedi Order and attack head on. She wanted to have a "shadow war" with the Jedi, but Nihilus and Sion wasn't keen with the idea, so they decided to fuck her over and strip her of her power, and take matters into their own hands, and liek so, KOTOR II and up to their demise. But... Nihilus is still alive, just that his body isn't around anymore


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 7, 2009)

Didn't Nihilus transfer his consciousness to his armor?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2009)

That's what Krayt had said in the Legacy Comics, asking him how he had done it in the first place. I need to get back with that as well.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 7, 2009)

Poor Krayt


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2009)

Bane ridiculed him for not following the Rule of Two. Twas the right thing to do


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 7, 2009)

But now there is no "One Sith"


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2009)

There's not? No spoilers pl0x


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Darth Wyyrlok seems to be running things now while making it seem like Krayt is alive.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2009)

Ah. Well, I'll get back with that sooner or later. Kinda in a Golden Age phase at the moment. Reading Jedi vs Sith, it has Darth Bane ein eit :ho


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 7, 2009)

Many people though that Anakin was the Sith'ari.

Bane proved them wrong


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 7, 2009)

I wish that Kas'im would have followed him though. He was one of the more promising masters in the Brotherhood besides Kopecz.


----------



## Lusankya (Jun 8, 2009)

Just popping in to say that Revan owns all. Why? Simple. Its because i raped everyone using Revan and all the other flunkies (Nihilus, Ragnos, Sion etc etc) were raped by me throughout ages(of me playing SW games). Hahaha.

Seriously, that Old Republic trailer was awesome, especially that intense Jedi v Sith free-for-all. Gotta give it to Bioware. Anything they touch turns to gold. I hope Lucas is taking notes. What i would give to have the Clone Wars series look like that. Instead we get entire episodes of freaking Jar Jar.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Lucas doesn't take notes.

He just comes in and believes that his vision and know-how are automatically superior.


----------



## Darth (Jun 8, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Lucas doesn't take notes.
> 
> He just comes in and believes that his vision and know-how are automatically superior.



Even so, he's done well with that mindset.

Anyone else read the novels with Darth Caedus? Lo and behold, he went to Korriban and guess what he found?

Around 300 sith chilling in some abandoned temple.

Hiding from the jedi? Possibly. But what about The Rule of 2?

lol no. It's the Rule of One for those guys.

Needless to say, they sent Caedus packing.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 8, 2009)

The whole "Rule of Two" thing was totally dismissed in the EU. There are masses of Dark Jedi running about.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 8, 2009)

Darth Bane was pretty cool, yeah.

Exar Kun was the one to mainly take my interest, however.

And anyone else with me in thinking that Darth Cadeus was a complete ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? Combine all the crappiest qualities of Luke and Anakin together, and there we get Jacen.


----------



## Darth (Jun 8, 2009)

I hated Caedus. he was a pussy and he killed the only female jedi I actually cared about. 

Exar Kun was one of my favourite jedi ever simply because he invented the dual bladed lightsaber. He's epic for a lot of other reasons though.

I don't know a lot about Bane seeing as I've never read the books.

Anyone know where I can DL the HD version of the Cinematic trailer?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 8, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> I hated Caedus. he was a pussy and he killed the only female jedi I actually cared about.



He rid the multiverse of fiction's greatest Mary Sue.

Fanfiction included.


----------



## Darth (Jun 8, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> He rid the multiverse of fiction's greatest Mary Sue.
> 
> Fanfiction included.



Don't you be talkin bad about my Mara Jade. 

Caedus had the balls to kill Skywalker's wife. I was enraged yet impressed.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 8, 2009)

Jaina Solo > Mara Jade Skywalker

Sword of the Jedi


----------



## Darth (Jun 8, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Jaina Solo > Mara Jade Skywalker
> 
> Sword of the Jedi



I disagree. Mara Jade had some epic plotlines in Post Episode 6 EU with the remnants of the Empire.

Those stories were better than anything Jaina ever did. It could be the quality of the authors just gets worse and worse though.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 8, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Jaina Solo > Mara Jade Skywalker
> 
> Sword of the Jedi



Training by gay Mandalorians > All


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 8, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> I disagree. Mara Jade had some epic _plotlines_ in Post Episode 6 EU with the remnants of the Empire.
> 
> Those stories were better than anything Jaina ever did. It could be the quality of the authors just gets worse and worse though.



Exactly. _Plotlines._ Yeah, Mara Jade may have had more interesting storylines, and the authors doing her were better than with the Solo children, but as a character itself, I preferred Jaina.

TPN is right. Mara Jade was too much of a Mary Sue for my tastes.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 8, 2009)

Final word:

EU < Actual Sci-Fi and Fantasy


----------



## Darth (Jun 8, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Final word:
> 
> EU < Actual Sci-Fi and Fantasy



EU IS Actual Sci-Fi/Fantasy

@Han Solo

It's all about taste I suppose. I infinitely preferred Mara Jade, but that's just me.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 8, 2009)

No, it's fanfiction


----------



## Darth (Jun 8, 2009)

There's too many EU haters out there.

Sure, some of it wasn't that great, but a lot of it was good. The Yuuzhang Vong invasion arc was decent. The Thrawn Arc was absolutely Brilliant. The Young Jedi Knights books were alright. (Aside from a moon falling on Chewbacca. That was stupid)


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 8, 2009)

The KOTOR and Legacy comics are just about the best in EU. They're both brilliant.

Cade is definately my favorite Skywalker.


----------



## Darth (Jun 8, 2009)

cade skywalker? Who is that?


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 8, 2009)

The protagonist of the Star Wars: Legacy comics.


----------



## Darth (Jun 8, 2009)

I haven't read the Legacy Comics.

I should though.


----------



## Muk (Jun 8, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Don't you be talkin bad about my Mara Jade.
> 
> Caedus had the balls to kill Skywalker's wife. I was enraged yet impressed.



isn't caedus erm han solo's son or something xD or was that one of the other's that fell to the dark side 

did they eventually kill caedus?


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 8, 2009)

Muk said:


> isn't caedus erm han solo's son or something xD or was that one of the other's that fell to the dark side
> 
> did they eventually kill caedus?



Yeah, Darth Cadeus is Jacen Solo, son of Han and Leia Solo, and twin brother of Jaina Solo, who kills him when he becomes Darth Cadeus.


----------



## Saiko (Jun 8, 2009)

You will all tremble in fear before Darth Mist


----------



## Muk (Jun 8, 2009)

Saiko said:


> You will all tremble in fear before Darth Mist



Who? xD no clue who you are talking about xD

in which book did caedus die in? xD


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 8, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> cade skywalker? Who is that?


 
Dis gui hurr


----------



## Felix (Jun 8, 2009)

Looks like Liquid Snake with less flameboyant and more badass into the mix


----------



## Saiko (Jun 8, 2009)

Muk said:


> *Who? xD no clue who you are talking about xD*
> 
> in which book did caedus die in? xD



I can feel the fear in you


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 8, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Dis gui hurr



He looks like a total nutjob.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 8, 2009)

I thought he usually looked that way 

Especially when he brought Wolf Sazen back from death/near-death


----------



## Muk (Jun 8, 2009)

Saiko said:


> I can feel the fear in you


sorry? xD 

come back to me and threaten me with a death star and we might talk about fear


----------



## Darth (Jun 9, 2009)

Anyone here know who Darth Ruin is?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 9, 2009)

Some EU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Darth (Jun 9, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Some EU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



Oh no not at all. This guy is actually a creation of George Lucas. So it's cannon.

His story was created to be one of the backstory's for the prequel trilogy.



> The character of Darth Ruin was created by George Lucas as part of the backstory for the prequel trilogy. In Lucas's notes, Ruin is an unnamed Jedi Knight who fell to the dark side with fifty followers 2,000 years prior to the film saga, founding the Sith. Since the Sith have been well established in other C-canon works for thousands of years, this "foundation" was degraded to be only a schism, after three previous ones. All other information on him was created by Abel G. Pe?a.
> 
> According to Pe?a, due to the Jedi placing Phanius in the Lost Twenty, they probably did not know his identity of Darth Ruin. When naming him, Pe?a also considered the names Reaper, Fatalis, Necro, Mortalis, Eradicus, Execute, and Solipsis. He also considered giving him a number of "Sithly" professions such as necromancer, sorcerer, warlock, and archmage.
> 
> The name "Phanius" is actually a truncated form of the name Epiphanius, suggesting Ruin's explosive insights. Ephiphanes is also the name of a Gnostic writer in Roman times, connecting Gnostic (recognized as heretical) philosophy with Ruin's heretical teachings in his time.



He had the right idea, but the wrong followers.


----------



## Muk (Jun 9, 2009)

How did lucas manage to say that ruin 'founded' the sith.

It's like he totally doesn't read anything his Star Wars universe does/write etc.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 9, 2009)

everyone knows Lucas =/= Canon


----------



## Muk (Jun 9, 2009)

did they ever write any stories about our green friend yoda? 

i mean there must be some author who has dedicated some sort of legendary epic tale to yoda right? 

where he doesn't suck or get owned by palpatine or something


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 9, 2009)

I think there's a small story about when he was an apprentice with somekind of creature, read it on wookiepedia ages ago...

Darc

I think it's canon... no idea, never read the story. Then again Yoda doesn't interest me that much....


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Anyone here know who Darth Ruin is?


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 9, 2009)

MuNaZ said:


> everyone knows Lucas =/= Canon



George Lucas honestly doesn't know shit about Star Wars. I'm serious. Have you ever listened through his DVD commentaries? He calls lightsabers "laser swords" and mispronounces words like "Naboo" and "Tattooine".



Felix said:


> However, what would stop Nihilus from cutting Revans connection with the Force or consuming him? Let's not forget that even Darth Traya failed before him.




"Revan was Power."

Dude, Nihilus displayed awesome Force abilities. Nobody can deny that. But Revan had all his power and then some. He could probably use his Force abilities to absorb life from whole worlds too if he wanted to, but he would have seen that as a pointless act of posturing. He wanted a unified galaxy full of _living_ people. 

We can't forget what a staggeringly powerful Master of Battle Meditation he was, for one thing. The only reason he was defeated by that strike team of Jedi in the first place was that he was fighting a lightsaber duel _while simultaneously mentally controlling an entire Sith fleet._ 

While this alone is no guarantee he'd beat Nihilus, it's a firm indication of the depths of his powers and abilities and a good example of why the Triumvite fled from him.


----------



## korpus (Jun 9, 2009)

I've always liked Revan ever since I played through KotOR. Judging from the discussion I'm guessing there are books/comics about him. If so, where can one find them?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

How did Revan have all Nihilus' power and then some? We haven't seen Revan drain a planet dry of life, or mindfuck those that come into his presence or hold a ship together with the power of the Force while traveling through space.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 9, 2009)

There are no books or comics that directly relate to him.

He's only ever appeared a few times in canon material, mostly from the Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic comic.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

As far as I'm concerned, he's one of the only Force Users to eradicate a planet by just speaking, or even whispering. 

Other than that, we have no indication that Revan was able to even show off feats that compare to those of Darth Nihilus'.


----------



## isanon (Jun 9, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Unless it was something only he could use, I don't know...
> 
> Of course I'm not sure if Revan would have figured out the way to become like that on his own....



no nihlius power wasnt unique to him, exile has it too. remember if you play darksided and kill the masters you "absorb" them. and i belive kreia says it is the same power as nhilius only that power has consumed his very being. if that is true then most likely nilhius was unable to control the power while exile could


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

The thing that Nihilus and the Exile had in common was that they were both Wounds in The Force.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 9, 2009)

True true... I remember it now... I want my restoration project complete NAO

Well I can't argue with that, so his force technique is directly tied in with his ''wound in the force''? 
But how did those come to exist? totally forgotten this...


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

Wound in The Force


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 9, 2009)

I know, just hesitant to read everything there, because I want to rexperience some of the plot on my next playthrough. But I'll stop asking redundant questions^^


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 9, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> As far as I'm concerned, he's one of the only Force Users to eradicate a planet by just speaking, or even whispering.
> 
> Other than that, we have no indication that Revan was able to even show off feats that compare to those of Darth Nihilus'.



All we know from canon is that Revan mastered all forms of light and dark side techniques, and was just about the biggest military genius ever.

Not too much to go on.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 9, 2009)

All forms? 

Best I've seen from him outside of his KOTOR feats would be his knowledge of certain Dark Side abilities/feats, mainly the Thought Bomb from Path of Destruction.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 9, 2009)

Well, everything from his era.

I can't remember where that comes from actually, but it's said to be true.


----------



## Muk (Jun 9, 2009)

isn't the death field force power in kotor only a smaller scale of what nihilus did on a really large scale (planet size)

and with a level cap of 20 in kotor, i find it rather hard to display/explore all of revan's power


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 9, 2009)

I hope later on in the game we could _flow-walk_ back to see what had happened to Revan's and the Exile's crew after *KOTOR I* & *II*.


----------



## whamslam3 (Jun 10, 2009)

man the trailer was so epic. i cant wait for this game to come out. im kinda sad tho cuz i wish it was free to play or at least they should make a single player part to it so people can play the story cuz i wanna see what happens in the story since i love kotor1,2. its cool to play online tho but damn if i have to pay screw that.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 10, 2009)

Host Samurai said:


> I hope later on in the game we could _flow-walk_ back to see what had happened to Revan's and the Exile's crew after *KOTOR I* & *II*.



They died of old age.

And if you keep making runs of the the endgame bosses you might get some of their stuff in a drop.

Jolee's Robe

Carth's Blaster

Canderous's Spitbucket


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 10, 2009)

I really hope that they'll introduce a nice crafting system. I want to customize my lightsaber to the extreme!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh, Saber's are sure to be highly customised but I doubt it'll be like crafting, rather just something all Jedi can do.

You'll just have a few set parts that can be replaced (Focus crystal, colour crystal, grip) and you'll have level limits i.e. can't use this crystal until you're level 55.

Having it as a craft skill would be silly.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 10, 2009)

Hell no.

I want my curved-hilt saber to be studded with crystals!


----------



## Darth (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah, the picture sucks but the name is cooler than almost any other Sith Name. 


The Pink Ninja said:


> They died of old age.
> 
> And if you keep making runs of the the endgame bosses you might get some of their stuff in a drop.
> 
> ...



Technically, Force users can live for a very long time. So considering that in KotoR II your entire party minus droids could become force users, they could very well still be alive.

The guys from KotoR I are long dead though.  Bastila and Jolee might still be alive. 



The Pink Ninja said:


> Oh, Saber's are sure to be highly customised but I doubt it'll be like crafting, rather just something all Jedi can do.
> 
> You'll just have a few set parts that can be replaced (Focus crystal, colour crystal, grip) and you'll have level limits i.e. can't use this crystal until you're level 55.
> 
> Having it as a craft skill would be silly.



I'll be using my red double bladed lightsaber for my third consecutive game. That's how it's done.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 10, 2009)

Red is for suckas.

Silver and orange for me. Tend to switch the colours between my curved-hilt saber and my saber-staff quite a bit.

Please let it not be RPG-combat.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 10, 2009)

Bastila isn't.  Her great, great, great, great, great granddaughter is a featured comic book character and they talk about Bastila in the past tense.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 10, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Hell no.
> 
> I want my curved-hilt saber to be studded with crystals!



I think it'll be like KOTOR: two focus crystals, a colour crystals, plus a choice of hilt/base 



Darth Ruin said:


> Yeah, the picture sucks but the name is cooler than almost any other Sith Name.
> 
> 
> Technically, Force users can live for a very long time. So considering that in KotoR II your entire party minus droids could become force users, they could very well still be alive.
> ...



The Droids will be alive but other than that I doubt any of the others will be.



Hangat?r said:


> Red is for suckas.
> 
> Silver and orange for me. Tend to switch the colours between my curved-hilt saber and my saber-staff quite a bit.
> 
> Please let it not be RPG-combat.



Haha, no, it'll be like a spiffed up version of KOTOR combat.

Silver for me, or possibly purple.

Single blade


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 10, 2009)

Heh. The entire server/instance will pause whenever someone goes into tactical mode! 

I like being versatile. Single-blade curved hilt saber is for one on one battles where I can simply focus on my enemy, saberstaff is for mass combat. More kills per swing, as they say.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 10, 2009)

i've always been a fan of Two Lightsabers 
but i do hope there's a lot of choice for customization since the "WoW effect" get a bit boring after awhile...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 10, 2009)

Eventually everyone will be end running for top tier items.

Even I would quite like one of the Dark Sith Lord's blades, the one's that aren't lightsabers but actual swords.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 10, 2009)

yeah i always wondered if they would place actual swords...
i would actually like it at the beginning... you don't the bloody lightsaber right away...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 10, 2009)

If you start as a Sith I'd like the newbie bit on Korriban to start with training Sabers


----------



## Darth (Jun 10, 2009)

I'd love to have two Colour crystals for my Double Bladed lightsaber. 

A red blade and a purple blade connected to one hilt would be insane.

Also, the ability to use only one blade of the double bladed lightsaber would be cool. Kinda like how Darth Maul fought Qui Gon Jinn for the first time.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 10, 2009)

Two colours in one double lightsaber?

Tackyyyyyyyyyy...


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 10, 2009)

Imagine a lightsaber with pulsating colour changes!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 10, 2009)

Jedi now sparkle : /


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm sure they'll have vibroblades as well... although I dont think those will be high level weapons.... and probably some ancient sith sword in a tomb somewhere...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 10, 2009)

If there are Vibroblades as an option they will be available for all levels

Obviously for a Jedi a Saber would be better but...


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 10, 2009)

meh... other classes need melee weapons to stand a chance if a jedi/sith gets too close...^^

I mean isn't there always a penalty for using ranged weapons in melee?


----------



## Darth (Jun 10, 2009)

^Technically, a melee fighter wouldn't stand a chance against a force user in battle anyway.

Not unless they had a rapid fire rocket launcher and they were firing from a distance. That might do the trick.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 10, 2009)

Well... A mandalorian could for awhile at least, of course he would have to move around a lot... but this is a game, so I'm sure people can hold their own for awhile, just like in kotor....


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 10, 2009)

Well technically everyone is going to be equal with Jedi anyway due to game balance.

Hell, at least one class will be a Jedi's Meele equal/superior.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm hoping for a stealth ability with high backstab damage.... will probably be sweet and less stressfull^^

Would probably be best on Bounty Hunter...

And besides there are always energy shields that can withstand lightsaber energy for awhile... Jedi/siths aren't completely invincible in melee combat...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 10, 2009)

They have jetpacks, rocket launchers and flame-throwers.

Stealth will be another class.


----------



## Muk (Jun 10, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Bastila isn't.  Her great, great, great, great, great granddaughter is a featured comic book character and they talk about Bastila in the past tense.


did bastila have babies with revan 

what happened to bastila since revan left xD


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 10, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> They have jetpacks, rocket launchers and flame-throwers.
> 
> Stealth will be another class.



Ah I see...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 10, 2009)

Sith Assassin maybe...


----------



## Muk (Jun 10, 2009)

i wonder if sith will be like in kotor with  their stealth belts and then go stealth attack on you 

love doing that on npcs.

go solo, stealth around, use statis field next to all the enemies and then take my time coupe de gracing the enemy  

fun shit


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 10, 2009)

I never wasted my time with that.

Sion's Assassins were lol


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 10, 2009)

yeah probably sith assassin's (if they are a class) will have an ability like that


----------



## Darth (Jun 10, 2009)

I wouldn't mind being a Sith Assassin. 

Although an Assassin with a double bladed lightsaber would probably be pretty obvious.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 10, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Technically, Force users can live for a very long time.



SOME Force users can..mostly Dark Siders, and they don't do it through natural means. Usually Sith Alchemy or Necromancy of some sort...like the ancient Lords who became liches, mummies and wraiths to survive. Their flesh is dead and rotting but their hatred sustains them.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 10, 2009)

Having any of the KOTOR character hang about due to force powers would be cheese. They're not vampires.


----------



## Darth (Jun 10, 2009)

Yoda lived for quite a long time.

but you're right. From what we've seen it's the sith that lived for a long time. Check out how old Palpatine is. He's ancient.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 10, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Yoda lived for quite a long time.
> 
> but you're right. From what we've seen it's the sith that lived for a long time. Check out how old Palpatine is. He's ancient.



Palpatine was not 900 + year's old like yoda was before he died


----------



## Darth (Jun 10, 2009)

True true.. But other Sith lived quite a long time as well..

How old was Palpatine anyway?


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 10, 2009)

There is some jedi from the golden age of the sith comics... that lived for a very long time as well..light side.. Odan-Urr was his name I think...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 10, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> True true.. But other Sith lived quite a long time as well..
> 
> How old was Palpatine anyway?



26






Only 82


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 10, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Hell, at least one class will be a Jedi's Meele equal/superior.



It's called the Dark Jedi.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 10, 2009)

You should definately be able to fins holocrons of Darth Revan somewhere around.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 10, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> It's called the Dark Jedi.



For me Jedi is still a catch all term for any force user armed with a saber.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 10, 2009)

Muk said:


> did bastila have babies with revan
> 
> what happened to bastila since revan left xD



Probably.  I find it unlikely that Bastila would be with anyone else.  Not only her feelings for Revan, but because of her Jedi vows, which she had already broken once for Revan.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 10, 2009)

There is no record of it on Wookiepedia at all, nor was it hinted to in Kotor 2 at all.. Exactly where did you read this? The webcomic on the Kotor MMO website?


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah, there is a character in the webcomic called Satelle Shan.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 10, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Well technically everyone is going to be equal with Jedi anyway due to game balance.
> 
> Hell, at least one class will be a Jedi's Meele equal/superior.





The Pink Ninja said:


> For me Jedi is still a catch all term for any force user armed with a saber.



Even then, it'll depend on the specialization. I doubt there will be a superiour to the Jedi Guardian or Weaponmaster.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 10, 2009)

If any none Force User class has the option to Meele spec, they will be the equal of Force users who are Meele spec.

Game balance.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 10, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> There is no record of it on Wookiepedia at all, nor was it hinted to in Kotor 2 at all.. Exactly where did you read this? The webcomic on the Kotor MMO website?



Bastilla has a descendent.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 10, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> You should definately be able to fins holocrons of Darth Revan somewhere around.



Where's mai *Thought Bomb*?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 10, 2009)

WHERE'S MAI REVAN?!


----------



## Muk (Jun 11, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> There is no record of it on Wookiepedia at all, nor was it hinted to in Kotor 2 at all.. Exactly where did you read this? The webcomic on the Kotor MMO website?


i just read the webcomic, but i must have missed something

i didn't see bastila or her child mentioned even once


----------



## Wesley (Jun 11, 2009)

Muk said:


> i just read the webcomic, but i must have missed something
> 
> i didn't see bastila or her child mentioned even once



I linked it on the previous page.


----------



## Muk (Jun 11, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Bastilla has a descendent.


its 1 page before the link, that's why i was confused xD


and you have to remember Bastilla's last name to get the reference xD

i almost missed it, hadn't i just played kotor again xD


----------



## Wesley (Jun 11, 2009)

Muk said:


> its 1 page before the link, that's why i was confused xD
> 
> 
> and you have to remember Bastilla's last name to get the reference xD
> ...



I didn't know Bastilla's last name or the name of the character.  All you really need is the fact that they mention the character's heritage and that she was like Bastilla with her Battle Meditation.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 11, 2009)

So Revan tapped that ass after all


----------



## Wesley (Jun 11, 2009)

Darth Bane said:


> So Revan tapped that ass after all



Most likely.  For me at least, that'd be the ideal arrangement.  I'd hate to think that Bastilla settled while being on the rebound.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 11, 2009)

Carth will be the father


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 11, 2009)

Ewww...don't even joke about that.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 11, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Carth will be the father



Carth was gay everyone knew that


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 11, 2009)

He was so gay for Saul.


----------



## Darth (Jun 11, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> WHERE'S MAI REVAN?!



In Kotor I. Where he belongs.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 11, 2009)

If Revan isn't the father, it's definitely Jolee Bindo.


----------



## Felix (Jun 11, 2009)

Fools
Everyone knows it was Canderous


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 11, 2009)

Canderous... Too busy trying to revive the Mandalorians and other warrior races since Revan told him to do so.


----------



## Felix (Jun 11, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Canderous... Too busy trying to revive the Mandalorians and other warrior races since Revan told him to do so*.



Exacta
How does one create legacy? 

Don't give me a smart answer with the "Creating clones" answer


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 11, 2009)

A Mandalorian Jedi


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 11, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> A Mandalorian Jedi



A Mandalorian Sith called Canderous


----------



## Muk (Jun 11, 2009)

so i finally played through the dark side of kotor 1

i gotta say, its far more satisfying than the good side ending 

especially with bastilla being on the podium announcing your return to power


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 11, 2009)

I wonder what the current Mandalore will be like?


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 11, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> I wonder what the current Mandalore will be like?



Probably not as epic as Canderous, considering he got his ass handed to him by smugglers and a handful of *Republic *warships.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 11, 2009)

Who said the Mandalore was in charge of the blockade?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow.. I have no idea what you guys are talking about.. :amazed .. but yet I still want this game.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 11, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Who said the Mandalore was in charge of the blockade?



Wasn't Canderous attempting to revive the Mandalorian's back in *KOTOR II*? 

The fact that the Mandalorian's had popped out of the blue with a new army again is more than likely  the result of Canderous succeeding at his goal and kept on passing down his title. 

At the end of the report, it is even hinted that someone else beside the *Sith* was behind the blockade.


----------



## valerian (Jun 11, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Wow.. I have no idea what you guys are talking about.. :amazed .. but yet I still want this game.



Neither do I, but it sure as hell made me interested into reading the comics.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 11, 2009)

If yu want to read good comics, the best are the Star Wars: Legacy series and the Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic series.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 11, 2009)

Knights of the Old Republic is my favourite era, hands down.


----------



## Muk (Jun 12, 2009)

Kotor is the best, the rest of the star wars era just isn't interesting


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 12, 2009)

Well, if you mean the KOTOR era including Exar-Kun's reign, then yeah, no doubt.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jun 12, 2009)

argh...whats the release date...argh?


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 12, 2009)

Ark 15.0 said:


> argh...whats the release date...argh?



TBA 2010


----------



## The Boss (Jun 12, 2009)

New ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) here. Where can I find the Comic for Knights of the Republic? Do they have a full comic book on it? I want to pick it up at my local Comic shop.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 12, 2009)

Err, I found mine at my local comic shop.

Quick note though; the title is misleading. Despite it being called Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic, it's not actually about Revan, who only makes a few cameo appearances here and there.

However you do get an expansion on Darth Malak about when he was younger before he fell. He's pretty badass to be honest.


----------



## Muk (Jun 12, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Well, if you mean the KOTOR era including Exar-Kun's reign, then yeah, no doubt.



but exar kun is before even revan isn't he?

what was left of yarvin v or iv was in ruins right? they were 'dig' sites to be found with treasures etc.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 12, 2009)

Muk said:


> but exar kun is before even revan isn't he?



Yeah, but from the time Exar Kun sparked the Great Sith War, everything up to the end of the First Jedi Purge happened within 50 years.

50 years isn't that long, they should all be in the same era.


----------



## Muk (Jun 12, 2009)

the first jedi purge is that during reva/exile?

yarvin v/iv did have the best crystals in kotor, so i can't say exar kun wasn't a bad place to dig


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 12, 2009)

Muk said:


> the first jedi purge is that during reva/exile?
> 
> yarvin v/iv did have the best crystals in kotor, so i can't say exar kun wasn't a bad place to dig



The *First Jedi Purge* happened a while after Revan left to combat the *True Sith *, and it started off by having a shitload of its member killed off because Darth Nihilus spoke.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 13, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> Err, I found mine at my local comic shop.
> 
> Quick note though; the title is misleading. Despite it being called Star Wars: Knights of the Old Republic, it's not actually about Revan, who only makes a few cameo appearances here and there.
> 
> However you do get an expansion on Darth Malak about when he was younger before he fell. He's pretty badass to be honest.



Is there a collection of the issues all in one book? I looked it up on amazon but it seems like you have to get it issue by issue?


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 13, 2009)

Godjima said:


> Is there a collection of the issues all in one book? I looked it up on amazon but it seems like you have to get it issue by issue?



Nope, you're just going to have to buy them issue by issue. :sweat


----------



## The Boss (Jun 13, 2009)

Host Samurai said:


> Nope, you're just going to have to buy them issue by issue. :sweat


 .. sonofa.... fair enough.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 13, 2009)

Aren´t there any scans online? I always wanted to read the comics. They just ain´t available here in Europe.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jun 13, 2009)

Godjima said:


> .. sonofa.... fair enough.



There are three TBP's for Knights of the Old Republic. Like all TBP's they are made to help new readers get into the book faster without having to hunt down issue by issue.

Strange that people on a Manga site would not know about these. Even if there are ways to get free manga online, Naruto Forum does not condone the same practice with Comics. And any such discussion better be within PM's.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 13, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> There are three TBP's for Knights of the Old Republic. Like all TBP's they are made to help new readers get into the book faster without having to hunt down issue by issue.
> 
> Strange that people on a Manga site would not know about these. Even if there are ways to get free manga online, Naruto Forum does not condone the same practice with Comics. And any such discussion better be within PM's.



..sonofa...I'll be raiding my local comic book stores and make them order it tomorrow morning.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 14, 2009)

Pssh, the KoTOR comic, the new one, is boring. You're better off spending your money/bandwidth on something else.

They should make a comic book about Darth Nihilus.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 14, 2009)

Watch, watch!


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 14, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Pssh, the KoTOR comic, the new one, is boring. You're better off spending your money/bandwidth on something else.
> 
> They should make a comic book about Darth Nihilus.



He won't have any lines though.  



The Pink Ninja said:


> Hotfile



Holy shit, that blaster's like a fuckin mini-gun.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 14, 2009)

A balancing nightmare.  That's all I have to say.


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 15, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> They should make a comic book about Darth Nihilus.



Don't they explain pretty much everything in KOTOR2.
He was in a war.
Went Sith.
Now is dead.



And I like the KOTOR comic... 


Susuke return


----------



## Wesley (Jun 15, 2009)

What did Visas see?  Exactly.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 15, 2009)

Wesley said:


> A balancing nightmare.  That's all I have to say.



Balance will be easy, or at least no harder than WoW and the rest of the MMORPG stable.

The problem is Force Users _should_ be unbalanced.

Anyway, Smuggler also looks lame but with imagination his missions could be the best of all (Or equal with the Bounty Hunter anyways, who's mission will basically be like Hitman or The Dark Brotherhood from Oblivion).

I hope they have a really good trading system to make the Smuggler work.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 15, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Balance will be easy, or at least no harder than WoW and the rest of the MMORPG stable.
> 
> The problem is Force Users _should_ be unbalanced.
> 
> ...



Most Force Users suck.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 15, 2009)

Any idea on what the level cap is yet?


----------



## Muk (Jun 15, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Any idea on what the level cap is yet?



if it is anything like bioware their first level cap is at 20 usually

but who knows xD


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 15, 2009)

You have a point...

Doesn't really matter that much in the start anyway but...


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 15, 2009)

But this is an MMO. Level cap might be higher, like 100.



Host Samurai said:


> He won't have any lines though.


Well lol when he becomes a Sith Lord yeah. 



KojiDarth said:


> Don't they explain pretty much everything in KOTOR2.
> He was in a war.
> Went Sith.
> Now is dead.
> ...


Bah. The only thing that's know about him was he was in Malachor V and got raped by the Mass Shadow Generator etc. I want to know what he was like before that. And his days as a trainee at Trayus.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 15, 2009)

Level cap?

I guess at 40


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 15, 2009)

The Level cap will probably be somewhere in the Twenties knowing Bioware, if not maybe the Thirties, I doubt it will be over fifty though.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 15, 2009)

That doesn't leave much room for individuality does it?


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 18, 2009)

OVER 9000!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 18, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> The Level cap will probably be somewhere in the Twenties knowing Bioware, if not maybe the Thirties, I doubt it will be over fifty though.



No way. Players need something to work at.


----------



## Muk (Jun 18, 2009)

knowing bioware, you don't need more than 20 levels to make your individual character

they are probably fully customizable from stats to all the other things from the get go

20 levels are more than enough to customize a character until then.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 18, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> No way. Players need something to work at.



Lots of different classes with branching storylines, combined with customizeable loot awarded based upon what decisions you make as you progress?  I'd be happy with a leveling/feat/class system similiar to the Kotor games.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 18, 2009)

*Shrug*

Have your delusions then. But there will be 40 levels, at least.


----------



## Muk (Jun 18, 2009)

it'd be a grind if you want to get to 40, and i mean a real grind

if for games like nwn you require the full game to even reach 20 levels, imagine how much sidequests you'd have to do to reach the so called '40' caps.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 18, 2009)

yeah i'm expecting a level 40 cap or something...

of if it's low like 20 the XP will be freaking hard to get (really low)


----------



## Cronos (Jun 18, 2009)

is it available for pc ?


----------



## Wesley (Jun 18, 2009)

There was no grind in Kotor.  In fact, I think things leveled up with you for the most part.


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 18, 2009)

Grinding is annoying.

I have enough of it real life, where no amount of grinding on MMO's will compare to everyday life.


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2009)

Cronos said:


> is it available for pc ?



It's only being released for the PC.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 18, 2009)

Muk said:


> it'd be a grind if you want to get to 40, and i mean a real grind
> 
> if for games like nwn you require the full game to even reach 20 levels, imagine how much sidequests you'd have to do to reach the so called '40' caps.



Since when?

Just assume you get a lot of Quest EXP and there are sufficient goons on the missions.

Either it's going to be a worthwhile story game or it isn't.


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2009)

I wonder how many planets are going to be featured in "The Old Republic"?

I'd assume they're keeping all the planets shown in KotoR I and 2 that weren't bombarded to smithereens.

So that means....

Kashyyk
Dantooine
Tatooine
Yavin
Korriban
Manaan
Taris (maybe?)
Telos
Onderon
Nar'Shaddaa
Dxun

Those were the available planets that didn't get blown up in Kotor I and II. I think Taris was blown up but IIRC they were fixing it up. Not too sure about Malachor V but IIRC that was blown up too.

Obviously they'll be adding Courascant to the list. I wonder what else they'll be adding.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 18, 2009)

We need some ice planets.


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2009)

Hoth?


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm not that fond of eskimo aliens personally...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 18, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> I wonder how many planets are going to be featured in "The Old Republic"?



That is a good question.

I wonder if we'll explore the Unknown Territories. . .


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 18, 2009)

Maybe in an expansion... I'm sure there will be one...


----------



## Z.:M:.Z (Jun 18, 2009)

I want this game sooo bad, maybe even more than prototype.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 18, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Maybe in an expansion... I'm sure there will be one...



Expansion = more money.

I'd be surprised if there wasn't one.


----------



## Darth (Jun 19, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Expansion = more money.
> 
> I'd be surprised if there wasn't one.



Hopefully there aren't too many Expansions.. I'd rather DL patches to be quite honest..


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 19, 2009)

Anyone who thinks they're going to ditch WoW's amazingly profitable business plan are kidding themselves


----------



## Darth (Jun 19, 2009)

This is Bioware. Not Blizzard.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 19, 2009)

and?
a company it's a company
profit it's profit
and the WoW model it's not that bad to the players tbh... they do "give" you content with patches... and it's usually great content that sometimes does lack some polish (due to making a more casual gaming, that makes the content get old really easily, etc....)
if you want to complain about something, hope that lucasarts gives time for polishing stuff and don't make them rush for profit...
Old Blizzard was actually good, the biggest problem now i would say it's Activision...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 19, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> This is Bioware. Not Blizzard.



A company is a company, a for profit organization.

You think Lucasarts are going to risk putting there highly valuable Star War franchise out there again without the profitable monthly fees and paid for expansions?

Naive.


----------



## Darth (Jun 19, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> A company is a company, a for profit organization.
> 
> You think Lucasarts are going to risk putting there highly valuable Star War franchise out there again without the profitable monthly fees and paid for expansions?
> 
> Naive.



We shall see.


----------



## Saiko (Jun 19, 2009)

People who really think that this game will have no monthly fee are just stupid or kids.

12 ? monthly is not so bad for good entertaining.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 19, 2009)

How much is a € in Canadian $?


----------



## Han Solo (Jun 19, 2009)

The only thing we can hope for is Bioware wanting to undercut WoW, and therefore having relatively low prices.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 19, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> The only thing we can hope for is Bioware wanting to undercut WoW, and therefore having relatively low prices.



This is what I'm hoping.


----------



## Shinsengumi (Jun 20, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> How much is a ? in Canadian $?



18.99 Canadian dollars.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 20, 2009)

Host Samurai said:


> 18.99 Canadian dollars.



Holy crap. I could buy a trade-paperback comic book with that.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 21, 2009)

Han Solo said:


> The only thing we can hope for is Bioware wanting to undercut WoW, and therefore having relatively low prices.



doesn't make sense business wise, in my opinion, they know it's the common price and people are willingly to pay that price to undercut the value will just cut the profits... and I don't think they are aiming to only steal WoW players.... many people will probably play because it's the Star Wars Franchise... ( i mention WoW because it's the common comparative reference...)


----------



## 2Shea (Jun 21, 2009)

Honestly, I'd say it will be $10-15 a month. That is the normal MMO rate, and I don't see them breaking the mold when it has worked for many others.


----------



## Saiko (Jun 21, 2009)

Americans can be happy their games are so cheap in comparision to us Europeans :/


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 21, 2009)

Saiko said:


> Americans can be happy their games are so cheap in comparision to us Europeans :/



yeah tbh...
i can understand if they don't want to follow daily it would be too bothersome...
but come on always screwing us...
Tbh lately i just order from UK most of the times i save from 10 to 20 ?


----------



## Munken (Jun 21, 2009)

Alpha footage 

Link removed


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks pretty

Design wise looks exactly like WoW in space

Fighting looks as poor as I expected

May improve, but... meh

Would still get it

Korriban looks win


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 21, 2009)

Argh, dling something so I can't see. Is the fighting system the same as the KotOR games?


And I wonder if we get to fly a ship in space. I think that'd be cool. It'd be nice to go hunting for Exorgoths.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 21, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Argh, dling something so I can't see. Is the fighting system the same as the KotOR games?



Looks similar but without the pausing


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 21, 2009)

yeah it's basically the kotor game online (as i suspected, without the pauses).
I wouldn't say so much WoW like, it's a Kotor Game with less loadings? (one can hope)


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 21, 2009)

I don't know if this has been posted yet, but Game Trailers did an analysis of the E3 trailer and possibly identified the Sith leading the attack as Lord Angral.

e u p h o r i s t i c


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks pretty good.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 22, 2009)

More like a compilation of what we've already seen.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 22, 2009)

Munken said:


> Alpha footage
> 
> Mira33


I might give this a try. Looks promising.. I hope this will beat WoW... or something close to WoW.. b/c if it can't beat WoW... then all is lost.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm still hottest for APB right now

Then Secret World

Then this


----------



## Darth (Jun 27, 2009)

What exactly is Alpha footage?


----------



## Shoddragon (Jun 27, 2009)

The Alpha is what comes before the Beta. Beta's are sometimes open to people on a first come first serve basis, but an alpha is almost always EXCLUSIVELY the people making the game. Like it says in the gametrailer description, the game still has a long way to go. so its likely a good amount of things will change in good ways ( better graphics, improved gameplay, etc).

I like the concept of being stuck on a planet because of things similar to a sith blockade, but it might not work well in actual reality. I hope they constantly test being stuck on a planet because if it winds up sucking it could ruin the game, especially if many players have quests on OTHER planets.


----------



## Muk (Jun 28, 2009)

maybe you can 'fight' your way through blockades or smuggle yourself passed them, via some sort of mini game or something


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 4, 2009)

new Vid from Timeline LINK

fuck yeah 

oh and new issue of Threat of peace LINK


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 4, 2009)

The guy reading out the timeline kind dropped the ball on this one : /


----------



## serger989 (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't know if this has been mentioned but, PC Gamer UK confirmed there will be space combat in the game, well Vogel actually confirmed it lol, to PC Gamer ;D The August issue has some new confirmations revealed.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't want to be caught dead in anything lighter than 1000 tons.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 4, 2009)

Space combat?

Hope it'll be done awesomely.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2009)

Hands on with The Old Republic

Naruto Chapter 455 Predictions Thread

Holy crap this game looks awesome. Unique stories for all six classes !


----------



## Green Poncho (Jul 7, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Hands on with The Old Republic
> 
> HakuGaara
> 
> Holy crap this game looks awesome. Unique stories for all six classes !



Holy fuck.


----------



## Weebl (Jul 7, 2009)

They want to reduce the grind? Isn't grind the only thing that keeps people playing MMORPGs for so long?


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 7, 2009)

Platinum said:


> Hands on with The Old Republic
> 
> Cream
> 
> Holy crap this game looks awesome. Unique stories for all six classes !



Aww yeah!


----------



## Wesley (Jul 7, 2009)

Weebl said:


> They want to reduce the grind? Isn't grind the only thing that keeps people playing MMORPGs for so long?



Loot and lore will work as well.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 7, 2009)

Weebl said:


> They want to reduce the grind? Isn't grind the only thing that keeps people playing MMORPGs for so long?



Reducing grind is the best thing I ever heard.

I get enough of that shit in real life.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 7, 2009)

I hope the combat is going to be good, that's a real make-or-brake for MMO's for me.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jul 7, 2009)

Weebl said:


> They want to reduce the grind? Isn't grind the only thing that keeps people playing MMORPGs for so long?



Have you ever played KOTOR?

There's unique completely voiced stories for each race and you can decide how the stories go by your decisions.

It's like six or eight KOTOR games in one and since there's no save button the only way to see the effects of your choices are to play each race 2 or more times.

I'm going to guess that RP is going to be ridiculously popular as well.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 7, 2009)

Man, I sure as hell hope this game isn't instanced like Everquest and Age of Conan.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 7, 2009)

Green Poncho said:


> Have you ever played KOTOR?
> 
> There's unique completely voiced stories for each race and you can decide how the stories go by your decisions.
> 
> ...



Wait, you can change your race in KOTOR?  I wouldn't mind playing as a Gamorrean, it would be pretty funny to play as a Gamorrean Jedi.

How do you pick your race?


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 7, 2009)

Probably not something most people care about, as they probably listen to their own music when playing. But I wished Jeremy Soule would take part in making the music for this game, his soundtracks are awesome....

As for the unique storylines for each class, what can I say... Awesomesauce....


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 8, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Man, I sure as hell hope this game isn't instanced like Everquest and Age of Conan.



Agreed but I see this happening because I can't image what the living frozen hell else they could do.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jul 8, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Wait, you can change your race in KOTOR?  I wouldn't mind playing as a Gamorrean, it would be pretty funny to play as a Gamorrean Jedi.
> 
> How do you pick your race?



Okay, it's like 6 or so KOTOR games with even more customization.

I can't wait to make my first togruta.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 8, 2009)

I wanna be a Nagi.
It wont happen. But I can still hope.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jul 8, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> I wanna be a Nagi.
> It wont happen. But I can still hope.



I'm surprised they didn't make a race of Nagi in WoW yet.

There are, from what I heard from my brother, supposed to be two more expansion packs at some point so maybe there will be a Nagi race yet.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 8, 2009)

Green Poncho said:


> I'm surprised they didn't make a race of Nagi in WoW yet.
> 
> There are, from what I heard from my brother, supposed to be two more expansion packs at some point so maybe there will be a Nagi race yet.



I think you're referring to "Naga".


Nagi are not Naga.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jul 8, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> I think you're referring to "Naga".
> 
> 
> Nagi are not Naga.



Sorry, I'm too lazy to get the sleep I need.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 8, 2009)

Green Poncho said:


> Sorry, I'm too lazy to get the sleep I need.



It's ok.

/hug


----------



## Weebl (Jul 8, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Loot and lore will work as well.



Loot yes, but i doubt lore will keep majority of people playing the game for a long time. Maybe it will work if Bioware plans on adding some *good *additional content  after release. 



Green Poncho said:


> Have you ever played KOTOR?
> 
> There's unique completely voiced stories for each race and you can decide how the stories go by your decisions.
> 
> ...



In fact, KotOR is one of my favorites games of all the time, and i was really pissed when LucasArts has decided to milk the franchise with a MMORPG rather than make KotOR 3. I hope i'm wrong and you're right but adding great RP elements to a MMORPG feels wrong, because for every mature person who only wants to immerse himself into the experience, there are like twenty retards nicknamed "l33t-haxor-pwnzor" who will spam chat channel with irritating bullshit to show how awesome they are. It's really hard to role-play in those kind of games.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm sure they will think of something, would be great if it attracted a 15+ audience...Less immature shitkids....
I don't think they will beat WoW though...


----------



## Weebl (Jul 8, 2009)

RP "realm" is a must.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 8, 2009)

Well they did say in that article that they wouldn't focus on min-max and hardcore leveling for players who don't give a crap about the story and so on.. I wonder if that will be a turnoff for certain players....


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 8, 2009)

They need to announce a release date already.


----------



## Darth (Jul 8, 2009)

If they do it'll just make us even more miserable since it'll probably be released in like 2012 or some shit like that.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 8, 2009)

Dark Side Wookie


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 8, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Agreed but I see this happening because I can't image what the living frozen hell else they could do.



I'm fine with like different planets and shit being instanced, but not individual zones on one planet like in KotOR.


----------



## Muk (Jul 8, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> If they do it'll just make us even more miserable since it'll probably be released in like 2012 or some shit like that.


 they do have a server up and running though 

so i'd say they are probably already in the alpha phase of the game, at least for some of the content.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jul 8, 2009)

They do have a lot of voice work to do and before that they have to write the stories for six games.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 8, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm fine with like different planets and shit being instanced, but not individual zones on one planet like in KotOR.



Right, lets just hope its not Tabula Rasa where if you both go to the same planet there might be a chance you won't be on the same instance.


----------



## Han Solo (Jul 16, 2009)

How did this get to the third page?


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 16, 2009)

I dunno what some of the haters are smokin...

This game looks as sick as the previous ones did.


----------



## Superior (Jul 16, 2009)

I hope the dueling in this game is good.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 18, 2009)

new video The Voice of the Old Republic

we have some gameplay


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2009)

I really hope that was an early build as far as gameplay goes. =/


----------



## Muk (Jul 18, 2009)

what you mean?

dialog seems to be in the format of mass effect 1

what's wrong with the combat?


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2009)

It looks choppy as hell and non-interesting.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 18, 2009)

I didn't think the gameplay looked that choppy. Sure I think it could be improved but I didn't think it looked bad. 

I thought the one lightsaber battle they showed looked cool.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 18, 2009)

We already had a gameplay video and the combat already looked dull, like KOTOR.

But I'm not playing for the fricking combat.

Also, it'll be more fun in groups (So long as it doesn't become like WoW where you need to super calculate your plan and you can just Leeroy it).

Also, mission choices effect combat too, like in KOTOR 2 how you set up the defenses for that attack.

But yeah, combat will be like WoW/KoToR but with better animations and graphics.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 18, 2009)

I only play games for the story if it's a one-time payment. If it's a monthly subscription, then fuck it.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 18, 2009)

When I was watching the gameplay video, I noticed that this game plays exactly like fucking WoW.

No fucking way.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jul 18, 2009)

Hopefully the gameplay is improved abit.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 18, 2009)

Hopefully^

If it ends up being the same crap as WoW, then forget it.

We will prob have to pay every two months as well if we want to stay online.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 18, 2009)

This MMO plays like an MMO? WHAT?!?

Looks good, but I still haven't gotten used to the visual style for the characters.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 18, 2009)

All I care is about the story and what became of Revan.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 18, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> All I care is about the story and what became of Revan.



Revan died fighting Malak and the star forge was destroyed. Thats the canon from the books anyway.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 18, 2009)

What?

I thought canon ending was that he disappeared in the Unknown Regions to fight the True Sith, not that he died fighting Malak.  Can you even beat the game if you die fighting Malak?

And taken from [/url]
Assigned Moderators: Bass, Luna, Esponer, Iria, MechaTC, Hexa, halfhearted, Spy_Smasher, Hiroshi, Kribaby, Blind Itachi, Dream Brother, Rice Ball, Protoman, Distracted, Green Lantern, Grrblt, e-nat, Naruko, JediJaina, destroy_musick, Serp, EvilMoogle, Ukoku Sanzo, sel, Kamen Rider Ryoma, Jello Biafra, AestheticizeAnalog, Yondaime

Posted by:


----------



## MuNaZ (Jul 19, 2009)

what books?

anyway i'm really curious to know what fucking gameplay some people were expecting...


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 19, 2009)

MuNaZ said:


> what books?
> 
> anyway i'm really curious to know what fucking gameplay some people were expecting...



One legsweep for girl coming up !


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 19, 2009)

my friend read some of the books and me and him were having a discussion on star wars. he told me in the books, revan died fighting malak on the star forge ( which was obviously destroyed).

the games take a different canon of their own however.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 19, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> this thread



which books though? you just linked the entire star wars universe there. 

I'm pretty sure the light side choices in KOTOR are canon.


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 19, 2009)

Revan disappeared to the unknown outer rim and no one knows what happened to him afterwards.

Play the KOTOR 2 Sith Lords. This is a proven fact.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 19, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> When I was watching the gameplay video, I noticed that this game plays exactly like fucking WoW.
> 
> No fucking way.



I don't know if you aware of this, but WoW plays like a lot of games that came before it too.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 19, 2009)

Nakor said:


> which books though? you just linked the entire star wars universe there.
> 
> I'm pretty sure the light side choices in KOTOR are canon.



None of those is the answer.

There are no books that take place during Knights of the Old Republic. They time periods are Coruscant, which is 5,000 BBY, and the Darth Bane Series which is 1,000 BBY.

KoToR: takes place 3,000 BBY.

The Coruscant book wont be out until next year and covers a little over 5,000 years of Coruscant history going from 5,000 BBY to 41 ABY.

There are no novels about Revan, and comic books haven't killed Revan off either. In other words, he's completely mistaken about his claim that Reven died on the Star Forge.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 19, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> None of those is the answer.
> 
> There are no books that take place during Knights of the Old Republic. They time periods are Coruscant, which is 5,000 BBY, and the Darth Bane Series which is 1,000 BBY.
> 
> ...



I never said it was a book entirely on revan but my friend told me that Revan was mentioned in one of the books and that he died on the star forge. considering he has NEVER played a KOTOR game ( or even owned an xbox) that fact he knew who Revan was obviously says that he is mentioned somewhere in the books. I think he mentioned is in the darth bane books. Besides... even if this turns out to be wrong.. I'm not wrong.. my FRIEND is wrong


----------



## ExoSkel (Jul 19, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> I never said it was a book entirely on revan but my friend told me that Revan was mentioned in one of the books and that he died on the star forge. considering he has NEVER played a KOTOR game ( or even owned an xbox) that fact he knew who Revan was obviously says that he is mentioned somewhere in the books. I think he mentioned is in the darth bane books. Besides... even if this turns out to be wrong.. I'm not wrong.. my FRIEND is wrong


Blame it on your friend, I see.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 20, 2009)

forgotten_hero said:


> Seeing as there's a 2000 year difference between the Darth Bane series and the KoToR series, I don't think Revan could be mentioned in Darth Bane.  Especially because Revan came after Darth Bane.
> 
> And the information that I got from the Old Republic website that I posted before:



Revan came before Bane.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 20, 2009)

Oops, my bad.  I thought it was Revan who studied Bane's holocron, but it's the other way around.  My mistake, not my 'friend's'.  

I also looked it up, and Revan is mentioned in the Darth Bane book.  Here's the link to the excerpt of his holocron: Pre-Mangekyo Sasuke vs The Terminator (Arnold)


----------



## evilTIMMY (Jul 20, 2009)

dear god i came buckets, when i saw this! in fact i still think im still coming right now!!!!


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 20, 2009)

I remember my friend told me about the thought bomb. Something like after it went off it killed like everything and shifted a planet's climate and the planet was later renamed Hoth after a general or something.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 20, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> Revan disappeared to the unknown outer rim and no one knows what happened to him afterwards.
> 
> Play the KOTOR 2 Sith Lords. This is a proven fact.



Indeed.

Which makes me RAGEcurious as hell.


----------



## Muk (Jul 20, 2009)

why is the 'light' path always the cannon path 

the dark path should have been cannon


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Lord Hoth had a star named after him, not a planet.

And I don't think planet Hoth has anything to do with the thought bomb.  Might be wrong because it's been a while since I've read the book.


----------



## serger989 (Jul 24, 2009)

I hope people checked this out;

SJ Doujin - p.1

Some nice info from these two, especially on the customization and healing.


----------



## Darth (Jul 27, 2009)

the link is broken.


----------



## Muk (Jul 27, 2009)

worked fine with me


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 27, 2009)

Well according to the community events page at swtor.com, the next event that the the Old Republic team is going to be taking part in is going to be gamescon in Germany where they're going to have the first public demo of the game live. They're also going to host gameplay footage on the community website for everyone else to look at. That will be August 19-24.

The event after that is going to be the Penny Arcade Expo in Seattle September 4-6 which will also have a public demo set up.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 7, 2009)

New Developers Journal posted about the Smuggler Class and what you can expect to experience when you play it.



> Try this hypothetical scenario… you’re relaxing at the local cantina when three trigger-happy Rodian mercenaries pick a fight with the most attractive Jedi Knight you’ve ever seen. After the smoke clears, the Rodians are carried outside and the Jedi apologizes to everyone for making a scene. Do you:
> 
> a. Crack a joke to relieve the tension;
> b. Demand the Jedi buy you a drink to replace the one that got spilled during the fight;
> ...



Powerscaling is tom foolery

Also, just to remind everyone, August 15th is the German Game's Con where TOR will have its first public beta. On the same day the official website will release video of the public demos so we'll get our first real look at what the gameplay will actually be like.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 8, 2009)

As long as I'm a badass character!


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 9, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> As long as I'm a badass character!



Omg CBG outside the comic forum!


BLASPHEMY!


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 9, 2009)

Its not that surprising. I mean it is probably the most anticipated game of next year.


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2009)

Damn.. I want to be a smuggler now.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 10, 2009)

I think I've found my favorite character class...


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 10, 2009)

BH here


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 10, 2009)

holy shit the smuggler class sounds badass.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 10, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> holy shit the smuggler class sounds badass.



Republic scum.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 10, 2009)

Yup gonna get this game.

I can't wait...looks awesome.  Being a Star Wars geek, this could be a dream come true.  The last one being Battlefront II


----------



## "Shion" (Aug 10, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Its not that surprising. I mean it is probably the most anticipated game of next year.



Wasn't MW 2 the most anticipated?

........


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 10, 2009)

The Republic has 1 class that hasn't been revealed so far, and the Empire has 2.

My bet is that the Republic Class that hasn't been revealed yet is the Noble Class. That would allow people to play senator/princess Leia type characters. 

As for the Sith, I'm betting its a Droid Class. That will allow people to play an HK-47. In other words a skilled ranged fighter like the Scoundrel. The other would probably be some kind of anti-noble like a crime lord.

That's my hunch anyways.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 10, 2009)

"Shion" said:


> Wasn't MW 2 the most anticipated?
> 
> ........



Not anymore :ho


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm still gonna roll Jedi.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm probably going to keep playing until I've tried every class out.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 10, 2009)

As long as I can use a light saber I think i may roll as a smuggler.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't know about Smuggler's using Lightsabers. I mean I guess a smuggler could use a lightsaber about like Han Solo could use a lightsaber.

The smuggler really seems to be more about hiding behind cover and blasting the piss out of someone.


----------



## mystictrunks (Aug 10, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> I don't know about Smuggler's using Lightsabers. I mean I guess a smuggler could use a lightsaber about like Han Solo could use a lightsaber.
> 
> The smuggler really seems to be more about hiding behind cover and blasting the piss out of someone.



Yea but sometime you just want to try to hit someone with your piss poor meelee stats.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 10, 2009)

if they reveal a droid class...OH EM JEE is all i'd have to say about that


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 10, 2009)

What? I would love to play a game where the main character was Sadistic Murder Machine!


----------



## valerian (Aug 10, 2009)

I'll be a Smuggler and a Bounty Hunter, but that's if I get the game though.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 10, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> What? I would love to play a game where the main character was Sadistic Murder Machine!



Oh yes. I look forward to all the Aichkayfohtizevn's walking around.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 10, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Oh yes. I look forward to all the Aichkayfohtizevn's walking around.



*Designation*: Ehm Sex-teen, reporting in


----------



## Corran (Aug 11, 2009)

There are some small vids of the smuggler on  also some more info

Can't wait till see how it turns out.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 11, 2009)

pretty much everyone is going to have at least 1 jedi/dark jedi (sith) character so they can have a lightsaber, but from what I read in a magazine a few months back, jedi and sith with lightsabers will get their powerful armors much later on than other classes/races, so other classes will have a defense advantage ( as well as any kind of extra things some armors grant). so after that article about the smuggler, i am expecting a good amount of people to have a smuggler.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, from what has been described on SW:TOR and other interviews. Jedi and Sith actually play pretty different from each other. The Sith in the particular has been compared to the Rouge from World of Warcraft.


----------



## swedishpasta (Aug 11, 2009)

I still think could pull the game a little closer to sweet old SWG


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 11, 2009)

How old SWG are you talking about? I hope you mean pre-"New Game Enhancements" When they basically reset everyone's characters and ruined everything.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 11, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> How old SWG are you talking about? I hope you mean pre-"New Game Enhancements" When they basically reset everyone's characters and ruined everything.



I heard about that.
Feels like WoW is heading down that path.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 12, 2009)

You can't really put Blizzard in the same boat as SOE...IMO SOE is one of the worst developers in the known universe. That is my opinion, and I hate all their games.

Note that I love SCEA and SCEJ they create some of the most original games on any platform and barely ever get credit for publishing very "unsafe" "artsy" games.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 12, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> You can't really put Blizzard in the same boat as SOE...IMO SOE is one of the worst developers in the known universe. That is my opinion, and I hate all their games.
> 
> Note that I love SCEA and SCEJ they create some of the most original games on any platform and *barely ever get credit for publishing very "unsafe" "artsy" games*.





Like what?


----------



## Talon. (Aug 12, 2009)

i want this on a console release dammit.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 12, 2009)

Yeah, I don't think that's going to happen. Console MMOs have never really taken off.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 12, 2009)

Talon. said:


> i want this on a console release dammit.



So Do I, but I doubt it's going to happen. Pity because my computer can't handle MMO's


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 15, 2009)

*~Friday news~*​


> Happy Friday everyone! We hope you enjoy these community spotlights for the month of August.





> Smuggler?s Alliance Icon
> It?s undeniable that a Smuggler likes to show off, and needs an impressive icon to represent his group. VannikDesh created these three awesome Smuggler Alliance icons for the TOR community to use in their signatures. The first image combines the Aurebesh letters ?S? and ?A? to create a dagger hilt and includes the downturned wings of The Old Republic logo. The second and third versions used The Old Republic blaster concept art with the Aurebesh dagger in blue and gold. VannikDesh plans to create additional icons and have the community vote on the best one. View the original thread to view the full size images or leave feedback!





> New Avatars Released
> Ready to scare your fellow community members with your new pic? Try out one of the six new avatars for the Star Wars community featuring creatures from Star Wars?: The Old Republic?. And don?t worry, these avatars don?t smell as bad as they look (except for the Tauntaun of course).


----------



## martryn (Aug 15, 2009)

> How old SWG are you talking about? I hope you mean pre-"New Game Enhancements" When they basically reset everyone's characters and ruined everything.



That's when I started playing.  Probably around Spring of '05.  I only got a few days/weeks into it before they sprung the new update thing that fucked everything up.  I felt so fucking robbed, and I had only played a few days, fuck.  I was hoping that was going to be my MMORPG, at least until DDO came out, and don't get me started on why that sucks now.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 15, 2009)

martryn said:


> That's when I started playing.  Probably around Spring of '05.  I only got a few days/weeks into it before they sprung the new update thing that fucked everything up.  I felt so fucking robbed, and I had only played a few days, fuck.  I was hoping that was going to be my MMORPG, at least until DDO came out, and don't get me started on why that sucks now.



DDO? Wow how did that fair?


----------



## martryn (Aug 15, 2009)

> DDO? Wow how did that fair?



I actually fucking loved Dungeons and Dragons online when it was released, and I played the fuck out of it for two years before...

What it did well, it did really well.  There was no level grinding.  No random missions where you kill/collect things.  All the dungeons were different.  Rogues were useful.  Traps were integrated well.  The spells were beautiful.  The game was beautiful.  There was more customization than in any other MMORPG I've played to date.  

But there wasn't enough content in the game.  You play that game the same way you play WoW, aka 30+ hours a week, and by the end of the month you've pretty much played all content in the game.  And then, when you're sitting there with 5 or 6 topped out (level cap started at 10, it is DnD...) the only thing you can do is run the same quest over and over again trying to get that one rare loot drop to maximize your character. 

And I was a casual player.  I didn't want to do that.  And I couldn't play with the hardcore guys because my character wasn't maximized enough for them.  And I didn't know the ends and outs of every quest in the game.  

*shrug*

I'd definitely recommend the DDO 10-day trial, though.  The game is visually amazing.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah... Well let me just say that I got my Jedi character... The hard way...

And then that happened.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 15, 2009)

martryn said:


> I actually fucking loved Dungeons and Dragons online when it was released, and I played the fuck out of it for two years before...
> 
> What it did well, it did really well.  There was no level grinding.  No random missions where you kill/collect things.  All the dungeons were different.  Rogues were useful.  Traps were integrated well.  The spells were beautiful.  The game was beautiful.  There was more customization than in any other MMORPG I've played to date.
> 
> ...



Sounds good to me, I think I saw it a long time ago in a video game magazine or something but I never heard of anything past that. Sounds good though.



strongarm85 said:


> Yeah... Well let me just say that I got my Jedi character... The hard way...
> 
> And then that happened.



Yeah I heard about that before my PC gaming days at a magic the gathering gathering. All I heard was "Someone got Jedi finally after a year" and I was like


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 15, 2009)

It was really more like 10 months. The way you got it was ridiculously time consuming.

Basically you had to master 5 jobs with one character to unlock a Jedi and you could only have one Jedi per account. The only thing is you don't know what those Jobs are, and originally there was no content in the game at all that could reveal that to you. And since they didn't tell you what you had to master, whether or not you ever got Jedi was luck. The classes that where required of you were demermined randomly at character creation and could be any class. It could be a Newbie, base class, it could be

The first person to get Jedi did it with luck alone.

After that people began to wise up, but they realized that getting a Jedi of their own would be really time consuming. So the developers threw everyone a bone and created 4 quests that upon completion gave you a Holocron that would tell you one of the job classes you needed. So after you completed all of them you'd know 4 of your 5 jobs you had to master

I had to master Weaponsmith, Carbineer, Merchant, and Entertainer that I found out threw Holocrons. After that I started decided to start mastering the newbie classes before trying the master classes since the newb classes where a lot less time consuming and I lucked out that my on the first try with Marksman. 

The thing is, the Jedi where the Uber class. It didn't take me very long at all before my Jedi was able to solo a Krayt Dragon. The only class that stood a decent chance of taking down a Jedi was the Bounty Hunter. The thing about Jedi characters though is they had a limitation. If you died one time too many, you'd loose your character and have to start over with a brand new Jedi.

The PVP had a tendency to be really unforgiving if you where flagged for either Rebellion of Empire. I was actually in Anchorhead once, and this new just bought his first speeder bike which was a right of passage. He went outside, took it out of his inventory, but because he was flagged for Rebellion that meant it was fair game for an imperial player to target him. So as soon as he stepped out of the Cantina and took out his speeder, and Imp. player destroyed it within 3 seconds and essentially his character's entire life savings was taken out just like that. I don't think he ever played again after that.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow that's heartbreaking.


So its kinda like playing hardcore mode on Diablo.


----------



## martryn (Aug 16, 2009)

And that's why I thought the game was awesome.  I have no doubt that this will be the most kickass MMORPG to date, but I can already see running into one of the "marketplace" areas of the game and being surrounded by a flock of jedi from the get-go.  Which is sad. 

I liked the way they did it in the old incarnation.  It was tough to become a Jedi, just the way it should be, and once you became a Jedi, after you had earned it, you were a badass.  Like you should be.  Everyone could do it, but few did.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 16, 2009)

I still expect 50-75% of people I meet to be Jedi or Sith


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 16, 2009)

what i wish they'd do in this game is hide whether you are a PC or NPC....


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 17, 2009)

martryn said:


> And that's why I thought the game was awesome.  I have no doubt that this will be the most kickass MMORPG to date, but I can already see running into one of the "marketplace" areas of the game and being surrounded by a flock of jedi from the get-go.  Which is sad.
> 
> I liked the way they did it in the old incarnation.  It was tough to become a Jedi, just the way it should be, and once you became a Jedi, after you had earned it, you were a badass.  Like you should be.  Everyone could do it, but few did.



Well most Jedi are Jedi for a majority of their lives so I can see Upper Jedi classes with super uber force powers being hard to obtain, but normal Jedi and Sith should be from the get go but in my opinion extremely weak.


----------



## martryn (Aug 17, 2009)

> Well most Jedi are Jedi for a majority of their lives so I can see Upper Jedi classes with super uber force powers being hard to obtain, but normal Jedi and Sith should be from the get go but in my opinion extremely weak.



That's the same argument my friend uses.  I mean, I suppose that there are padawans and the like at a young age.  And if the Battle of Geonosis or whatever is any indication of what your average Jedi are like, they did get cut down like flies.  So I can see that.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 17, 2009)

martryn said:


> That's the same argument my friend uses.  I mean, I suppose that there are padawans and the like at a young age.  And if the Battle of Geonosis or whatever is any indication of what your average Jedi are like, they did get cut down like flies.  So I can see that.



Just like the ones that were like "Hey its Jango I can deflect his -BZZT- AW FUCK I'M STUPID I CAN'T DEFLECT LAZERS GAWD WTF IS WRONG WITH ME -dead-"


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 17, 2009)

That said, there are some dedicated fans that are trying to rebuild private servers for Pre-Combat Update conditions.

They're doing this by writing their own code, so the servers are not illegal and you can still have the entire experience from the original releases of the game without piracy because most of the game runs off of files that are on your computer that you own. Because they have to re-write the server side code from scratch it's taking them a couple years to develop it, but there are four groups actively trying to do this. So if you where willing to wait long enough and own a legal copy of the original Star Wars Galaxies you can play for free on their servers once they finish.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 17, 2009)

………….[¯¯|¯|¯¯|¯¯[¯]>>>>>>=====-----
................/¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯|
|…|….|||| /////////////////|¯¯|/¯\./¯¯|¯‾‾‾−−––.._
¯¯¯’|¯¯|¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯|¯¯¯¯¯|▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓}¯¯‾−–..
.......,|¯¯|¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯|¯¯¯¯¯|.|–––––––|......––––––––––––––––––––––−−‾ ¯
|…|….|||| \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\|¯¯.–‾¯
¯¯¯¯¯¯¯¯\................|
………….[¯¯|¯|¯¯|¯¯[¯]>>>>>>=====-----


> For all of you who don't know about this:
> 
> 1. Windows Key + R
> 2. Type in "telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl"
> 3. Bask in the nerdy glory that is Star Wars in ascii art format


----------



## Corran (Aug 17, 2009)

^I want an X-wing in this game  I can only dream. I hope they have some good ship designs.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, I don't think there will be any X-wings.

The fighters of this age are actually not terrible though. If my lore is spot on the Republic had some major set backs 2000 years before ANH that kept technology from really progressing for a thousand year. One last great Sith War lasted a 1000 year period Before it finally ended when Darth Bane killed every other Sith using the Thought Bomb and started the rule of two.

The war depicted in this game is the last battle between the Jedi and the Repbulic and the True Sith.

Another group of Sith arose 1600 years later, but they're unrelated.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 17, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Yeah, I don't think there will be any X-wings.
> 
> The fighters of this age are actually not terrible though. If my lore is spot on the Republic had some major set backs 2000 years before ANH that kept technology from really progressing for a thousand year. One last great Sith War lasted a 1000 year period Before it finally ended when Darth Bane killed every other Sith using the Thought Bomb and started the rule of two.
> 
> ...



This is during the brotherhood Sith. And he instated the rule of two but as I recall Sith didn't go by that after the Vong war because of Darth Nihl and Talon were hands for w/e his name was it escapes my mind.

And yeah they didn't5 have X-wings. I searched for a bit but could not find any information about the tech level during the 3,956 BBY.


----------



## Corran (Aug 17, 2009)

Well Bioware aren't great with their Star Wars ship designs to be honest  I never liked many of the KOTOR ships. Bad rip offs of star destroyers and tie fighters which didn't make a huge amount of sense 

I'm not worried about the timeline with the sith. They always seem to be around no matter what and I'm kinda sick of the attention they get.
I hate how they brought them back in the novels. F'king Jacen grrrrr


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 17, 2009)

Corran said:


> Well Bioware aren't great with their Star Wars ship designs to be honest  I never liked many of the KOTOR ships. Bad rip offs of star destroyers and tie fighters which didn't make a huge amount of sense
> 
> I'm not worried about the timeline with the sith. They always seem to be around no matter what and I'm kinda sick of the attention they get.
> I hate how they brought them back in the novels. F'king Jacen grrrrr



Well most often tech is created off of of tech so the ships looking like bad rip offs just means that they where the older designs for the ships and the ones you see in current timeline are advanced versions of them.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 17, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> This is during the brotherhood Sith. And he instated the rule of two but as I recall Sith didn't go by that after the Vong war because of Darth Nihl and Talon were hands for w/e his name was it escapes my mind.
> 
> And yeah they didn't5 have X-wings. I searched for a bit but could not find any information about the tech level during the 3,956 BBY.



Darth Krayt?

Anyhow, there are lots of ways that the Sith keep coming back. If its not a Holocron that re-introduces Sith Teachings, its usually a Sith lord's force spirit hanging around thousands of years after it's death.

There is actually a Great Sith Holocron that has like 10 different Sith Lords in it ranging from the very first Sith Lord and going forward in time till Sideous  himself.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 17, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Darth Krayt?
> 
> Anyhow, there are lots of ways that the Sith keep coming back. If its not a Holocron that re-introduces Sith Teachings, its usually a Sith lord's force spirit hanging around thousands of years after it's death.
> 
> There is actually a Great Sith Holocron that has like 10 different Sith Lords in it ranging from the very first Sith Lord and going forward in time till Sideous  himself.



Isn't there one with Darth Nihilus? Man I hope he makes a return one day. And yes thank you it was Krayt.


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 17, 2009)

well from what I recall. Revan was in a holocron darth bane found isn't it?


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 17, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Isn't there one with Darth Nihilus? Man I hope he makes a return one day. And yes thank you it was Krayt.



Nihilus was a Sith Lord from Knights of the Old Republic 2. Guy was able to take out entire planetary populations.

Yeah, Revan was the Sith Lord in the Holocron that Darth Bane found. Holocron had information on powers that Revan knew about didn't feel he was powerful enough to attempt, like the thought bomb. Darth Bane destroyed Revan's holocron when its power source ran out, crushing it with the force until there was nothing left of it, just as the Holocron instructed him to do.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 17, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> well from what I recall. Revan was in a holocron darth bane found isn't it?




If so was it pre KOTOR Ravan? 




strongarm85 said:


> Nihilus was a Sith Lord from Knights of the Old Republic 2. Guy was able to take out entire planetary populations.



He was 
Only problem with that power is the dark side of the force shoves its dark side cock down your throat and you can't talk very well aside from grumbling. 

Oh yeah was it ever confirmed what race he was?


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 17, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> If so was it pre KOTOR Ravan?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nihilus was human. He was also a Black man and had huge dredlocks that went halfway down his back but you couldn't see them with how his rob was set up.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 17, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> well from what I recall. Revan was in a holocron darth bane found isn't it?





strongarm85 said:


> Nihilus was human. He was also a Black man and had huge dredlocks that went halfway down his back but you couldn't see them with how his rob was set up.



Seriously my favorite Sith Lord is black? 
I feel better about myself knowing that I'm not racist. 
And on topic did you ever read about the extras that was his mask being Ravan's skull? Some intense stuff but kinda glad they didn't add that I wanted to keep Ravan's demise a mystery.


----------



## Darth (Aug 17, 2009)

Nihilus definitely isn't my favourite sith lord.

Maybe Maul or Tyranus. Hell, even pre KOTOR Revan was cooler.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 17, 2009)

Tyrannus? that old sack of shit?


hold on, i'm placing an order online...you should be recieving your _better taste_ package within 5-7 business days.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 17, 2009)

Anyone ever had thoughts about Darth Plagueis? Well we know almost nothing about him... Shrouded in mystery...


----------



## Darth (Aug 17, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> Anyone ever had thoughts about Darth Plagueis? Well we know almost nothing about him... Shrouded in mystery...



Rewatch Episode 3. Sidious details his entire life story


----------



## Darth (Aug 17, 2009)

yeah he was old.

Sidious was old. Yoda was older. Does that make them any less epic?

Overall favourite would have to be either Exar-Kun or Maul. 

Dunno why I like maul so much.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 17, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Rewatch Episode 3. Sidious details his entire life story



Not indepth....


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 17, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Dunno why I like maul so much.



cuz he's the only thing that made Phantom Menace barely watchable?


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 17, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Z29OVZLbZk[/YOUTUBE]

Cantina music rocks...


----------



## valerian (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, Vader and Maul will always be my favorite Siths.

By the way, has there been any news on when this game is coming out?


----------



## Darth (Aug 17, 2009)

omg cantina music makes the ending hilarious.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 17, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Yeah, Vader and Maul will always be my favorite Siths.
> 
> By the way, has there been any news on when this game is coming out?



No,

And on the note of Darth Plauges it says on wookipedia that when Obi-wan killed Darth Maul it had been the first sith defeated in combat in over 1000 years. I guess Darth Sidious killing him in his sleep didn't count.


----------



## Corran (Aug 17, 2009)

^  yeah sleeping doesn't count as "combat" im sure


----------



## Shoddragon (Aug 18, 2009)

sleeping doesn't count as combat... O rly?



there a plenty of non jedi capable of combat while asleep.


----------



## Corran (Aug 18, 2009)

^ thats unfair, Whitebeard can rape everyone in Star Wars.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 18, 2009)

Wtf One Piece


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 18, 2009)

~*NEWS AND UPDATES*~​
*Announcing the localization of STAR WARS: The Old Republic, including the website, in French and German. *



> Welcome to the official Star Wars?: The Old Republic? website! If you are just now joining us, we originally announced Star Wars: The Old Republic in October 2008. Today, we are revealing that BioWare and LucasArts will be localizing The Old Republic into French and German and we are launching the French (11) and German (11) versions of the official website. This entire site is built around our shared love of Star Wars?, and our passionate commitment to great gaming. We hope that it will become the center of an incredible community.
> If you are new to The Old Republic community, here is a tour of things you won?t want to miss:
> 
> * First and foremost, you may be wondering what is Star Wars: The Old Republic. It is a story-driven massively multiplayer online game from BioWare and LucasArts set thousands of years before the rise of Darth Vader. To learn more, visit our Game Information and Setting sections.
> ...


----------



## MuNaZ (Aug 19, 2009)

and gamespot has something decent



> *Star Wars: The Old Republic Updated Q&A - The Sith Warrior*
> 
> 
> We get the first details on the powerful Sith profession in BioWare's highly anticipated online game.
> ...


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 19, 2009)

^Reped for the find 

Looks juicy


----------



## Darth (Aug 19, 2009)

Damn.. Sith Warrior sounds like fun.

Also, I wonder what he meant about the tradeoff for dual wielding? Excel in other ways?

hmm..


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 19, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> Damn.. Sith Warrior sounds like fun.
> 
> Also, I wonder what he meant about the tradeoff for dual wielding? Excel in other ways?
> 
> hmm..



It means just because you have one lightsaber doesn't mean a guy with two is going to necessarily whoop your ass.


I think.


----------



## Darth (Aug 19, 2009)

In the older Kotor Games dual wielding destroyed your accuracy and you hit for less damage.

I didn't care to be honest, I always went with the double bladed hilt.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 19, 2009)

So you can't play as a caster type Sith?  At least initially?


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 19, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> In the older Kotor Games dual wielding destroyed your accuracy and you hit for less damage.
> 
> I didn't care to be honest, I always went with the double bladed hilt.



Kinda like warrior titan grip. 



Wesley said:


> So you can't play as a caster type Sith?  At least initially?



And no I'm sure everyone starts the same since when all Sith cadets start they don't know shit about the force and most of the time start off with saber training.


----------



## Darth (Aug 19, 2009)

That hasn't been said. I'm sure that will be one of the available classes.


----------



## Muk (Aug 19, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> It means just because you have one lightsaber doesn't mean a guy with two is going to necessarily whoop your ass.
> 
> 
> I think.



yeah probably have some sort of special dual wield tree

and then there is a 1hand tree as well and something else


----------



## Wesley (Aug 19, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> And no I'm sure everyone starts the same since when all Sith cadets start they don't know shit about the force and most of the time start off with saber training.



Well, they talk about defense and offense, but the way they reference martial prowess and Vader, it makes me think that lightsaber techiques are generally what you'll be using to kill people/mobs.  No force storms or life draining.  Just hack and slash, with the odd force seasoned combo or finisher tossed in.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 19, 2009)

Wesley said:


> Well, they talk about defense and offense, but the way they reference martial prowess and Vader, it makes me think that lightsaber techiques are generally what you'll be using to kill people/mobs.  No force storms or life draining.  Just hack and slash, with the odd force seasoned combo or finisher tossed in.



But whats seen from most force users they often have some more of physical combat prowess since Yoda and Kreia where both Jedi Consular and still used a majority of lightsaberish combat mix with force.


----------



## Darth (Aug 19, 2009)

I wonder if this game will be turn based as well.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 19, 2009)

Darth Ruin said:


> I wonder if this game will be turn based as well.




If you watch some of the blog videos it shows some of the combat and it looks like it might be a 64 bit combat sorta like WoW. But I think they did mention what the combat will be like somewhere I just don't remember for sure or where.


----------



## MuNaZ (Aug 19, 2009)

my guess there will be another Sith (something) class...
this sith seems to be the melee dependent type ( i would say a simple minded).. they gave the choke and shit so that people didn't turn away from the class...
so my guess there will be another sith class more force dependent...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 19, 2009)

Is that mod to fix KOTOR 2 done yet?

And where can I get it?


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 19, 2009)

It isn't done... Probably wont be until the end of this year... or the end of next year...

The Pirate Bay 

Their website.... I understand they have lives but fuck...-_-


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 19, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> It isn't done... Probably wont be until the end of this year... or the end of next year...
> 
> The Pirate Bay
> 
> Their website.... I understand they have lives but fuck...-_-



Yeah it's been like 4 fucking years.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 19, 2009)

In b4 white rider...

Whats annoying is that they release a video like once every two years now... saying it's still active and implying it's not far off.. and then there's basically no progress for ages... 

I know it's not like they haven't heard people bitch about this a hundred times already... but what do they expect really..?


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 19, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> In b4 white rider...
> 
> Whats annoying is that they release a video like once every two years now... saying it's still active and implying it's not far off.. and then there's basically no progress for ages...
> 
> I know it's not like they haven't heard people bitch about this a hundred times already... but what do they expect really..?



All this waiting for the robot planet.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 19, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> All this waiting for the robot planet.



I think that's a seperate group.  What Gizka is working on is the HK Factory, not the full blown driod planet.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 19, 2009)

And to think that all of this could have been avoided if only the game hadn't been rushed.  Too bad that Gizka isn't doing this for the Xbox version, that's the only version I have.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 20, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I think that's a seperate group.  What Gizka is working on is the HK Factory, not the full blown driod planet.



No that is what I'm talking about, I'm just being ridiculous.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 20, 2009)

If old republic is done before the Sith Lords Restoration I'm gonna find the team leader and beat him like Jay n Silent Bob


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 20, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> If old republic is done before the Sith Lords Restoration I'm gonna find the team leader and beat him like Jay n Silent Bob


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 21, 2009)

20 minutes of walkthrough up on IGN.com!

It is split into 4, 5 minute videos.

Watch as I break the average OBDer mind

Watch as I break the average OBDer mind

Link removed

Link removed


----------



## Corran (Aug 21, 2009)

Holy shit at the Smuggler melee move 

But I'm totally sold on this game now 
It's gonna be so hard to choose a class


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 21, 2009)

That just means your going to have to play more than class :ho

EDIT:



strongarm85 said:


> 20 minutes of walkthrough up on IGN.com!
> 
> It is split into 4, 5 minute videos.
> 
> ...



Just to keep it on the current page


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 21, 2009)

video not found


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 21, 2009)

Works fine for me. Try it again


----------



## Wesley (Aug 22, 2009)

Game's going to need alot of work it looks like.  Especially the dialogue.  If the conversations aren't at least as long-winded and thorough as KOTOR's, it's all for not.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 22, 2009)

Oh I'm sure there are more long winded conversations. But they've got a 20 minute video to put together to show off a lot of game, so naturally they've got to pick and choose their conversations.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 22, 2009)

I think not being able to play the silent protagonist is going to hurt the immersion.  I'm going to miss picking the brains of the party aboard the Ebon Hawk as well.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 22, 2009)

Well it is necessary to voice the protagonist since this is an MMO. Each player has a voice, and since different people can contribute to your story and you contribute to theirs, it is necessary that everyone has a voice.

This game wouldn't work with everyone playing a silent protagonist, and even in the other Bioware titles the Protgaonist isn't really silent anyways. They talk, but they aren't voiced over because you provide them the voice.


----------



## Corran (Aug 22, 2009)

I think it stems from how they did Mass Effect. If they did another KOTOR rpg now they would most likely take the Mass Effect voice route too.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 22, 2009)

I couldn't see myself enjoying being the bounty hunter with the short one liners he used in the trailer.  Even if the Great Hunt storyline sounds interesting.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Aug 23, 2009)

Corran said:


> I think it stems from how they did Mass Effect. If they did another KOTOR rpg now they would most likely take the Mass Effect voice route too.



I don't know about that.  I remember reading an article that said that the dialogue system in _Dragon Age_ isn't like _Mass Effect_ (meaning that your character won't talk).


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 23, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Well it is necessary to voice the protagonist since this is an MMO. Each player has a voice, and since different people can contribute to your story and you contribute to theirs, it is necessary that everyone has a voice.
> 
> This game wouldn't work with everyone playing a silent protagonist, and even in the other Bioware titles the Protgaonist isn't really silent anyways. They talk, but they aren't voiced over because you provide them the voice.



Hmm interesting information 

Also, aww you changed your sig I liked the hero's killed my family pic.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 23, 2009)

I still have it on my hard drive. I just decided to advertise my game with in the Roleplaying section with that space instead.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 23, 2009)

IGN seems to think that the Sith Emperor is Naga Sadow? 



Not likely, since he exiled himself to Yavin, and was killed by Freedon Nadd.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 23, 2009)

The Emperor ought to predate Shadow by a century or so.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 23, 2009)

Naga Sadow is dead.

Emperor is still alive, and is MUCH older.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 23, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> I still have it on my hard drive. I just decided to advertise my game with in the Roleplaying section with that space instead.



Hmm interesting I might check it out 

And yeah I thought Naga was dead.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 23, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Naga Sadow is dead.
> 
> Emperor is still alive, and is MUCH older.



Not that much older, although I can't really say for certain if he is older.  They're definiently from the same time at any rate.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 23, 2009)

I wouldn't say the Emperor is older than Naga Sadow, I consider these Sith to be remnants of the Sith Empire during the Great Hyperspace War.

So that would mean they were the survivors of Naga Sadow's sith.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 23, 2009)

> Several Star Wars games allow the player to choose and customize the main character's sex. Such characters are Rookie One, Jaden Korr, Revan and the Jedi Exile. Since Star Wars has a definite story and canon, subsequent publications have defined the canonical sex of those persons in the historical 'reality' of the Star Wars continuity. While Rookie One,[3] Revan, and Jaden Korr were canonized as male, the Jedi Exile was made into a female character,[4] which caused some consternation among the Star Wars community.[source?] In addition, Star Wars Galaxies allows the player to choose the sex of his or her character. Unlike the above characters, however, Galaxies player characters are not canonical, but many of the events they take part in in-game are and are referred to as spacers on Wookieepedia



Wow I didn't know the Jedi Exile was a girl. 

And yes Naga is dead by the time of TOR.



> After Revan retrieved the Star Map and the lightsaber, he killed Master Uthar Wynn as Wynn's treacherous apprentice, Yuthura Ban, looked on. Revan also defeated Ban in a duel immediately afterwards, but spared her life and allowed her to return to the light. The tomb was also later visited by the Jedi Exile, though she could not enter it as its door was blocked.[10] Sometime in his life he wrote a treatise about the use of alchemy and poisons which would one day be read by Darth Bane.[11]
> 
> At some point before his death, he created a holocron in which he transcribed his knowledge of alchemy. This holocron was lost until its discovery by Darth Sidious, who incorporated its study of alchemy into his own work, The Creation of Monsters, and into the Telos Holocron.[9]


----------



## Corran (Aug 23, 2009)

My pre-Battle of Yavin timeline knowledge is sketchy at best  I've never been that interested in that stuff.
I'm much more the after Endor person. Except for that 150 years in to the future comic. I don't want that stuff to be canon  Hell anything after the Vong I dont want to be canon


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 23, 2009)

*~NEWS AND BUT NOT ANNOUNCEMENT~ *​NOT EXACTLY NEWS BUT SOMETIMES THEY POST STUFF ON THE FORUMS BEFORE POSTING IT AS NEW I.E. NEW CLASSES AND THIS IS ONE FOR THE EMPIRE!​


> Attention Members of the Empire!
> 
> The latest class in Star Wars: The Old Republic has been announced - the Sith Warrior! Stay tuned this week for the Developer Walkthrough with a sneak peek at the Sith Warrior in action, and later the final Sith Warrior website unveiling next Friday August, 28th.
> 
> Learn more about the Sith Warrior by checking out the GameSpot Sith Warrior Q&A with Creative Director James Ohlen and Associate Lead Designer Emmanuel Lusinchi.



FOR THE Q and A.

MU


----------



## Corran (Aug 23, 2009)

Didn't we see the Sith Warrior in that IGN walkthrough? The class looked pretty fun. Especially when you team it up with a another character of a different class.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 23, 2009)

Corran said:


> Didn't we see the Sith Warrior in that IGN walkthrough? The class looked pretty fun. Especially when you team it up with a another character of a different class.



And then the other class gets force chocked to death because they can't handle sith.

I swear to god the Q and A sound like its going to be a tank class...I hope this isn't wow with SW skin.

...


----------



## Wesley (Aug 23, 2009)

Corran said:


> My pre-Battle of Yavin timeline knowledge is sketchy at best  I've never been that interested in that stuff.
> I'm much more the after Endor person. Except for that 150 years in to the future comic. I don't want that stuff to be canon  Hell anything after the Vong I dont want to be canon



After the Vong arrived or after they were defeated?


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 24, 2009)

I think he means after they were defeated, which is understandable since I didn't like Legacy of the Force.

But Star Wars Legacy isn't bad. I...like a lot of the ideas in it, even if they are just restructured version of the old ones.

A lot of the stuff in SWTOR seems inspired by the Star Wars Legacy setting.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 24, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> And then the other class gets force chocked to death because they can't handle sith.
> 
> I swear to god the Q and A sound like its going to be a tank class...I hope this isn't wow with SW skin.
> 
> ...



Tanking isn't exactly unique to WoW. If they did make Jedi and Sith tanks though, I dont think they'll be the low damage kind that taunts guys or whatever, totally focused on defense.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Aug 24, 2009)

Ya, I'm sold on this game now.  The 20 minute preview on IGN was just awesome.  This will be the MMO to take up my life once again.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 24, 2009)

I can't help but think something is missing.  I know the game isn't even close to finished, but their preview didn't measure up to KOTOR.  They claimed six KOTORs in one, but if they water each class's experience down, that's just a huge rip-off.


----------



## Petes12 (Aug 24, 2009)

In what way? They weren't going to spoil the story for you. The combat looked much better than KotOR. Maybe the character models?


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 24, 2009)

Petes12 said:


> Tanking isn't exactly unique to WoW. If they did make Jedi and Sith tanks though, I dont think they'll be the low damage kind that taunts guys or whatever, totally focused on defense.



It doesn't make a whole lot of sense if it is tank,dps,heal based system. It's not necessary to have that kind especially for a sci-fi type MMO.



Wesley said:


> I can't help but think something is missing.  I know the game isn't even close to finished, but their preview didn't measure up to KOTOR.  They claimed six KOTORs in one, but if they water each class's experience down, that's just a huge rip-off.



End game is missing.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 24, 2009)

This game looks awesome.

But i still am really worried about how they do the jedi/sith. It would be kind of annoying to see a shit load of jedi/sith characters wandering about. It really takes the allure out of it, and it would be super lame if even half the characters out there were jedi.


----------



## NeoDMC (Aug 24, 2009)

If you think that then don't bother playing, because trust me, no matter how balanced the game is, no matter the fact that they also created a Sith class to offset the amount of Jedi. There will still be more Jedi than any other class in the game.

However it seems to me that they are sticking with the Jedi Guardian, Sentinel, and Consular. So at least we won't have the same type of Jedi.

But trust me, when this game ships, there will be people who play Jedi, and people who play everything else. That will be the only distinction.

That is the cost of having Jedi as a base class rather than a prestige one.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 24, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> If you think that then don't bother playing, because trust me, no matter how balanced the game is, no matter the fact that they also created a Sith class to offset the amount of Jedi. There will still be more Jedi than any other class in the game.
> 
> However it seems to me that they are sticking with the Jedi Guardian, Sentinel, and Consular. So at least we won't have the same type of Jedi.
> 
> ...



And that's fine, because their is enough people who don't want to see 100 Jedi run around to roll BH or w/e other class. But for me after watching that video I kinda wanna be a sith because the BH looks like he has way to much upper body mass and moves goofy and FUCK.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 24, 2009)

man i just want to be a straight TK and force lightning user...no bitch ass lightsabers.

 You know EVERYONE and their droids are gonna have them 

edit: who am i kidding, i probably won't even play this game...MMO's piss me off.

I wish there were a way to play this offline without millions of other people ruining the experience for you.


----------



## Wesley (Aug 24, 2009)

I think it's main draw will be single player.  There's just a whole lot of it.  I wouldn't be surprised if every storyline ended on a cliff hanger, or maybe a reward ceremony.  Like, initial release is A New Hope, then Empire Strikes Back for an expansion.  PVP won't be a huge part of the game.  You probably won't need a raiding party to play the game in it's entirety.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 25, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> man i just want to be a straight TK and force lightning user...no bitch ass lightsabers.
> 
> You know EVERYONE and their droids are gonna have them
> 
> ...



They only ruin if you let them ruin it for you. All you have to do is think of them as the retards of the game. There like that and they where just born that way. Kinda like fat girls.



Wesley said:


> I think it's main draw will be single player.  There's just a whole lot of it.  I wouldn't be surprised if every storyline ended on a cliff hanger, or maybe a reward ceremony.  Like, initial release is A New Hope, then Empire Strikes Back for an expansion.  PVP won't be a huge part of the game.  You probably won't need a raiding party to play the game in it's entirety.



Yes they said there will be raid instances in one of the interviews.


----------



## Darth (Aug 25, 2009)

Did someone say "Ruin"? 

I'm going to avoid Force users in the beginning. I'll start with a smuggler and a bounty hunter. Oh yeah..


----------



## valerian (Aug 25, 2009)

After watching the new videos, I think I'm just going to be a Bounty Hunter when I start.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Aug 25, 2009)

NeoDMC said:


> If you think that then don't bother playing, because trust me, no matter how balanced the game is, no matter the fact that they also created a Sith class to offset the amount of Jedi. *There will still be more Jedi than any other class in the game.*
> 
> However it seems to me that they are sticking with the Jedi Guardian, Sentinel, and Consular. So at least we won't have the same type of Jedi.



I like how they set up the guardian/sentinel/consular system. If i were to be any kind of jedi it'd be the sentinel (thats the one with skills right?)

But I just cant get over how lame it is when the biggest class out there are the jedi.

Hopefully there's enough people who play non-jedi/sith that it'll relatively work out. As in, i wont be seeing a lightsaber every ten steps.


----------



## MechaTC (Aug 25, 2009)

god this looks SOOOOO good 

can't wait to play it. there are going to be thousands of jedi and sith running around on each server though. at least if you roll another class, you know you'll be in high demand for grouping


----------



## Darth (Aug 25, 2009)

I need gameplay videos people.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 25, 2009)

Darth said:


> I need gameplay videos people.



They posted some in this thread.



strongarm85 said:


> 20 minutes of walkthrough up on IGN.com!
> 
> It is split into 4, 5 minute videos.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 29, 2009)

MY CLASS HAS ARRIVED!

Sith Warrior 

I'll focus on speed, agility and technique if I can, rather than power, armour and force abilities. But whatever, this is still my ship 

Also, I didn't watch the 20 minute long thing yet and I won't. From now on I'm not looking at anything about the game until I get the real thing or get into Beta.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 29, 2009)

I've got to get something that can play this game...and fast.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 29, 2009)

It's not coming out until 2010 and Beta invites will be like gold dust.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## Godot (Aug 29, 2009)

i loved kotor... didn't really want this to be an mmo but i'm still hyped up about it.

Being a bounter-hunter, using his flame-thrower on all those 10 year old fat kids who wanna be a jedi


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 29, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> It's not coming out until 2010 and Beta invites will be like gold dust.



Then there is still time


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 4, 2009)

New Timeline video has come out.

Link removed

There is a very strong hint in this video that...




Imperial Agents could be a the next Imperial Class revealed. The Imperial Agents play about as big a roll in this as the Smugglers did in 2nd time line video just before that class was announced so we could be seeing something about it soon.


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 4, 2009)

^ Yuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 5, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> New Timeline video has come out.
> 
> I Love My Younger Sister,
> 
> ...



I have to pay more attention to that timeline as it seems to be working backwards in time...

i figure once that big gap in the middle is crossed we will be told something about Revan and the Outcast.


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah, they started at most recent events and worked backwards. If you've read any of the Comic they have on their website one of the main Jedi is a descendant of Bastila. They'll get to them eventually.

If you look at the top of the timeline page here

Who would you meet in Konoha?

You will notice the bar accross the top that you can use to navigate threw all of it. The first bar starts the the far right with the Treaty of Courscant. Then works backwards. Each of the big notches is where one of the time line videos takes place.

And if you notice the little graph in the back ground that makes tiny notches there are exactly 60 of those. 300 years have passed since the events of Knights of the Old Republic, so each of those little notches is 5 years. There are some big time skips in those timeline videos, but the last one looks like it'll be at the time of Knights of the Old Republic.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Sep 7, 2009)

Argh...Now i don't know witch side to choose, bounty hunter or smugler...argh


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 7, 2009)

You could always play an Imperial Agent, after the last timeline video its pretty obvious they'll be a class since they narrator bothered went so far as to say that Imperial Intelligence was "as ruthless as their sith masters".


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 7, 2009)

If they do Imperial Agent it may look bleak for the Republic.


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't see why it would look bleak for the Republic. The Imperial Agent would probably be the counter to the Smuggler, just like the Bounty hunter is counter to the Republic Trooper. Republic will probably have a Jedi Battle class similar to the Sith Warrior, maybe modeled more after Mace Windu than Darth Vader. Neither side really has a caster class yet, so chances are the Sith and the Jedi will each have one when the game comes out.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 8, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> MY CLASS HAS ARRIVED!
> 
> Sith Warrior
> 
> I'll focus on speed, agility and technique if I can, rather than power, armour and force abilities.



when I'm TK slamming you onto the bulk head of my personal battle cruiser and using your blood as paint, you'll wish you had at least thrown a few points into armor, power and force abilities...


----------



## Eki (Sep 9, 2009)

i want wait for thispek


----------



## Corran (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm still undecided on my character. I don't want to choose 



EkibyoGami said:


> i want wait for thispek



Liz Lemon?


----------



## martryn (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm going to be the only Republic class on the forums it looks like.  Though I'll have a sith character as well, my gaming buddies and I all agreed that our mains would be Republic characters.


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm rolling republic.


----------



## martryn (Sep 9, 2009)

Thata boy.  We ought to look into getting a lot of us on one server.


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah, I'm probably not going to be in the launch crowd though. My computer is able to run WoW pretty smothly, but I'm betting The Old Republic might be a bit much. The cost of the hardware upgrades I'd need is enough to constitute just buying a new computer. Chances are I'm going to be late to the party.


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm rolling republic jedi unless there is something cooler than a jedi coming...which i doubt


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 9, 2009)

New class: Twi'lek hooker.


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 9, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> New class: Twi'lek hooker.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 9, 2009)

MechaTC said:


>



Face it, in a TOR with a strong economic element they'd be the ultimate class



Admit it, you would.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 9, 2009)

Also, I just remembered this existed:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2z9XTeeA43o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 9, 2009)

Haven't been here in awhile.

Any word on Revan?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 9, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Haven't been here in awhile.
> 
> Any word on Revan?



still a few more flashbacks to go in the timeline before we get to his impact on the story...


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 12, 2009)

A very short trailer came out on the Star Wars the Old Republic Website yesterday. It basically just shows little parts of Coruscant.

list


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 12, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Also, I just remembered this existed:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2z9XTeeA43o[/YOUTUBE]


Maybe Star Wars Galaxies _was_ a good thing after all.


----------



## AL1A5 (Sep 12, 2009)

the jedi starting area looks awesome and now theyve officially announced coruscant i know where im gonna be hanging out and RP'ing :3


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 13, 2009)

Stumpy said:


> Maybe Star Wars Galaxies _was_ a good thing after all.



Star Wars Galaxies was a good thing until the developers ruined it... twice.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 13, 2009)

Did this game come out yet? Even thought im a minor Star Wars fan i wanna buy this game.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 13, 2009)

Niko Bellic said:


> Did this game come out yet? Even thought im a minor Star Wars fan i wanna buy this game.



Lawl,this isn't even in beta testing.

Maybe,and this is a really distant maybe,next year perhaps.

And even so,good luck getting a beta key for this..those will be worth their own weight in nubile virgins..

And even if you weren't a Star Wars fan,this is still made by Bioware so it should be suitably awesome!


Now..where's mah Revan?!?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 13, 2009)

Coruscant looks pretty good.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 24, 2009)

if any of you care, i just found out that the "rivals" of Team Gizka, who were attempting (and failing) to restore KotOR 2's original cut content (due to time restraints)...have just released the TSLRCM finally...so if you were ever curios as to how the game was really supposed to go give it a DL.the website

fucking *finally* is all i can say.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 24, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> if any of you care, i just found out that the "rivals" of Team Gizka, who were attempting (and failing) to restore KotOR 2's original cut content (due to time restraints)...have just released the TSLRCM finally...so if you were ever curios as to how the game was really supposed to go give it a DL.the website
> 
> fucking *finally* is all i can say.



I hadn't ever heard of that.  Who's failed?  Team Gizka or the other guys?


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 29, 2009)

^No has failed really... It's just Team Gizka's restoration pack, has barely had any progress at all for a very long time... Lack of communication, or the members just don't have time anymore...
Just saying, even if you already know it, since it's been like 6 days..



~RAGING BONER~ said:


> if any of you care, i just found out that the "rivals" of Team Gizka, who were attempting (and failing) to restore KotOR 2's original cut content (due to time restraints)...have just released the TSLRCM finally...so if you were ever curios as to how the game was really supposed to go give it a DL.the website
> 
> fucking *finally* is all i can say.



Was shown this by a friend today... and finally indeed... While Team Gizka probably won't be done until next christmas
These came out of the blue...^^


----------



## Corran (Sep 29, 2009)

Signup for Beta has killed the Old Republic website


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 30, 2009)

^ i better go lend a hand


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 30, 2009)

Fuck the site is down!

I want to get in the beta too!


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 30, 2009)

I've signed up to be in the beta. I took me about 30 tries to get it to take accept my information though, it kept resetting the form. You can try to get in now, but its a uphill battle.

My system specs are actually pretty low, but that can be an advantage in a beta. They typically want to test their game against a wide spectrum of computers and having an old outdated model means you can run stress tests to figure out how much you can cut back on the graphics and the game still look presentable and playable.


----------



## Corran (Oct 2, 2009)

I have signed up now, I will be very shocked if I am picked at any point


----------



## Wesley (Oct 2, 2009)

Hopefully someone on here will be picked.  Give us all the juicy tid-bits.


----------



## martryn (Oct 2, 2009)

I've signed up as well.  I'm not sure how they pick the Beta participants, though.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm signed up too, though not email as of yet.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 2, 2009)

Corran said:


> Signup for Beta has killed the Old Republic website



Yup  It wouldn't let me sign up.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 2, 2009)

Go to the forum and make sure you follow the bug fix steps.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 2, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Go to the forum and make sure you follow the bug fix steps.



Thank you


----------



## RAGING BONER (Oct 4, 2009)

i got my beta key today...but i won't be sharing info


----------



## Corran (Oct 4, 2009)

^I want to rip out your heart then eat it.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 4, 2009)

Good...you have anger... Take your lightsaber and strike him down...


----------



## Nakor (Oct 4, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> i got my beta key today...but i won't be sharing info



i'm jealous.

i registered for the beta, doubt I will get it though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 4, 2009)

Whoever makes it into the beta, share some info on how it is.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 4, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> i got my beta key today...but i won't be sharing info



How were you notified exactly? Did you get an e-mail or was it on the account on the website?


----------



## The Boss (Oct 5, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> i got my beta key today...but i won't be sharing info



Liar.             .


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 5, 2009)

Beta hasn't started yet, you tools.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 5, 2009)

You don't have to be a dick about it.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 6, 2009)

Yeah he is a liar.
And even so you have to agree to a secrecy thing.



> There are confidentiality and license restrictions as well as other terms you must agree to in the Game Testing Agreement in order to complete the tester application process.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 6, 2009)

Why is Boiware soooo goooooooood at what they do?!?!  I want this game too!!


----------



## Gnome (Oct 6, 2009)

Eevihl said:


> Yeah he is a liar.
> And even so you have to agree to a secrecy thing.



oh an agreement for signing up on stuff...because everybody reads those and follows them right


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 6, 2009)

The Boss said:


> Why is Boiware soooo goooooooood at what they do?!?!  I want this game too!!



Well this is what they have for their next big lineup!

Dragon Age for the deep story loving,tactical battle loving PC crowd,Mass Effect for the great cinematic feel and shooting mechanics for the console crowd and SW:TOR for PC yet again and for the fans of the KOTOR games and the Star Wars universe..

Any company or publisher would kill to have even one of those games in their resume..


They should be making so much money they won't be able to spend it!


Just hope they won't go all Blizzard on us after SW:TOR is released..


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 6, 2009)

I really hope the upcoming Blizzard MMO is a Planetside style FPS


----------



## The Boss (Oct 6, 2009)

Ciupy said:


> Well this is what they have for their next big lineup!
> 
> Dragon Age for the deep story loving,tactical battle loving PC crowd,Mass Effect for the great cinematic feel and shooting mechanics for the console crowd and SW:TOR for PC yet again and for the fans of the KOTOR games and the Star Wars universe..
> 
> ...



Dragon Age looks amazing.. omg..  I want to play...  Mass Effect is pure sex for me. Shit's sooo fucking cash!  SW:TOR looks fucking sweet.. omg DAT TRAILER..  .. It's like.. they know what I like and they want my munnies. ... but I like it.  

lol Blizzard...


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 4, 2009)

Had to believe this thread has sat idle for about a month.

A new class has just been unveiled, one that was pretty well expected I might add, the Jedi Knight. This class was modeled after Mace Windu.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Nov 5, 2009)

they need to get to work on that damn timeline, its been stuck on neutral for weeks


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 5, 2009)

Lightsabers. <3

Please let there be aesthetic customization. D:


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 5, 2009)

RAGING BONER said:


> they need to get to work on that damn timeline, its been stuck on neutral for weeks



They updated it a week or two ago.


----------



## Eevihl (Nov 5, 2009)

strongarm85 said:


> Had to believe this thread has sat idle for about a month.
> 
> A new class has just been unveiled, one that was pretty well expected I might add, the Jedi Knight. This class was modeled after Mace Windu.



Jedi Knight = Samuel Jackson


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 13, 2009)

As expected from the time line video that came out a month or two ago, the Imperial Agent has been confirmed for the game.



This marks 3 confirmed classes fore each faction.

Jedi Knight, Trooper, and Smuggler for the Republic and Sith Warrior, Bounty Hunter, and Imperial Agent for the Sith Empire.

There are still two classes that have not yet been revealed.


----------



## Darth (Nov 14, 2009)

The Imperial Agent has a shield, stun dart, and AIRSTRIKES.

Awesome.


----------



## Khyle (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm 100% sure my main character is going to be a Sith Warrior, and Agent's way of fighting might not be my favorite, but this new class surely is interesting in terms of both story and playability  

About the Jedi Knight class, Mace Windu is cool and a great duelist (and Samuel L. Jackson is an awesome actor), but as skillful as he is he's just not my idea of the perfect Jedi Knight. He's just too serious, strict and tense. I would have prefered it if that class was based on some other characters like Obi-Wan or Luke. But maybe that's just me


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 14, 2009)

Dooku or bust, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 14, 2009)

Sharingan's said:


> I'm 100% sure my main character is going to be a Sith Warrior, and Agent's way of fighting might not be my favorite, but this new class surely is interesting in terms of both story and playability
> 
> About the Jedi Knight class, Mace Windu is cool and a great duelist (and Samuel L. Jackson is an awesome actor), but as skillful as he is he's just not my idea of the perfect Jedi Knight. He's just too serious, strict and tense. I would have prefered it if that class was based on some other characters like Obi-Wan or Luke. But maybe that's just me



Speaking of the Jedi Knight class, there is a developer blog that came out in the last week.



Turns out the Lead writer for the Jedi Knight Class is the same guy who is writing the Darth Bane series of Novels.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 24, 2009)

> While we were in San Francisco we were able to talk with many of the employees working hard on Star Wars: The Old Republic. You got to hear us talk with Jake Neri, Producer at LucasArts, on the last podcast, and here is a preview of the second half of that interview. In this brief excerpt he describes the thought process behind the Sith Inquisitor and Jedi Consular:
> 
> *          *          *          *          *
> 
> ...



So it looks like the last 2 classes are going to be Jedi Councelor and Sith Inquisitor.


----------



## Darth (Nov 25, 2009)

Jedi Councellor should be a fun class. Something tells me that it'll be the least picked class in the game. 

Maybe I should consider a Sith Inquisitor.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 25, 2009)

I want to be a driod.


----------



## Darth (Nov 25, 2009)

You'll be the only one.


----------



## Wesley (Nov 25, 2009)

Darth said:


> You'll be the only one.



All the more reason to be one.


----------



## AL1A5 (Nov 28, 2009)

Wesley said:


> I want to be a driod.


dont you mean droid? anyway, new planet announced, alderaan.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 28, 2009)

Poor Alderaan


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 28, 2009)

OH WOW, ANOTHER PLANET IN CIVIL WAR

GET A NEW IDEA BIOWARE

Seriously, other than the Sith and Jedi Homeworlds and maybe Couresant, are any of the revealed planets not in civil war of one kind or another?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 28, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> OH WOW, ANOTHER PLANET IN CIVIL WAR
> 
> GET A NEW IDEA BIOWARE
> 
> Seriously, other than the Sith and Jedi Homeworlds and maybe Couresant, are any of the revealed planets not in civil war of one kind or another?



Well..if they would be peaceful then we wouldn't have any quests to do on them,no sides to choose and no consequences to our actions e.t.c. ..


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 4, 2010)

And it's time to inject some life into this thread!


We finally have a date for Star Wars:TOR.

Spring 2011..



Also..for the first time,the full compilation of the Bounty Hunter Gameplay,a Flashpoint scene and some nice teamwork from a Bounty Hunter and Sith Warrior:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ERHnZwZnYk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2010)

Please let me nuke Nar'Shaddaa...


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 4, 2010)

This..this is freaking epic..  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-WWwnHJd74&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## valerian (Feb 4, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> We finally have a date for Star Wars:TOR.
> 
> Spring 2011..





The wait is going to be unbearable. 



> Also..for the first time,the full compilation of the Bounty Hunter Gameplay,a Flashpoint scene and some nice teamwork from a Bounty Hunter and Sith Warrior:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ERHnZwZnYk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Nice, its been quite a while since we got some gameplay footage.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 4, 2010)

dammit...it's going to be pushed back too you know. I WANT TO PLAY THIS SO BAD D:


----------



## Godot (Feb 4, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> And it's time to inject some life into this thread!









> We finally have a date for Star Wars:TOR.









> Spring 2011..


----------



## martryn (Feb 4, 2010)

My group and I are wondering if we shouldn't find some other game to tie us over.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 4, 2010)

martryn said:


> My group and I are wondering if we shouldn't find some other game to tie us over.



Like what?

An MMO?

For the options you could try the ever-popular WoW,or the new competitor Aion,or the dieing Warhammer or the quirky Eve Online (aka Second Job..still love it ).

But this..TOR..is the only MMO I am currently drooling over due to the fact that it is made by BioMotherfuckingWare,it's Star Wars and it continues the saga of the Old Republic (Revan where art thou ).

Edit:

Sorry for the pain Godot,have some dancing instead!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-WWwnHJd74&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Corruption (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm glad that it's coming out in 2011, gives them more time to work on it and polish it. Too many MMO's are released too fucking early these days.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 4, 2010)

MechaTC said:


> dammit...it's going to be pushed back too you know. I WANT TO PLAY THIS SO BAD D:



You think it's going to be pushed back even further? 

At least I know that we are going to see an open beta this December..


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 4, 2010)

They pushed it back because of Cataclysm. =p


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 4, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> You think it's going to be pushed back even further?
> 
> At least I know that we are going to see an open beta this December..



well...I just have a sneaking suspicion that they will want to polish it even further once it hits spring of 2011. who can blame them...a massive project like this....yikes.

But they may have kept it secret for a while now and just announced it when they were 50%+ done with the game.

who knows. only time will tell.


----------



## Corruption (Feb 5, 2010)

I think the games been in development since 2006, or at least that's what I remember reading, could be wrong.


----------



## Missing_Nin (Feb 5, 2010)

Darth said:


> You'll be the only one.



not if that droid can use multiple light sabers like in clone wars.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Feb 5, 2010)

I saw a video on Gametrailers and the Sith Inquisitor looks pretty cool looking. Didn't really like the Sith Warrior with all that armour. Just seems strange even though they were trying to keep that Darth Vader reference. And if its true where they say you can play the Sith Inquisitor as a melee class, I might consider picking this up.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 1, 2010)

TARIS!   

I so wanna go there T___T


----------



## The Boss (Mar 25, 2010)

Holly shit. Did anyone read this article? 

tl;dr 
SWTOR cost *$150mil *to make 
World of Warcraft cost *$80mil *to make 
Everquest cost* $8mill *to make

SWTOR will be the most expensive mmo to make up to date.  This shit better be GLORIOUS when it's release or EA will lose a lot of money.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 25, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Holly shit. Did anyone read this article?
> 
> tl;dr
> SWTOR cost *$150mil *to make
> ...



Pffft..forget that..

Check this out:




BIOWARE IS LAUNCHING ITS BETA TEST SITE WHEN THE COUNTDOWN IS FINISHED!!!  


Mother of God..


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 25, 2010)

I just want to find out what happened to Revan and the Exile, damn it.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 25, 2010)

And loot their corpses.

I'd imagine most of the cost is due to the voice acting.

Imagine if every NPC in WOW was voiced...


----------



## The Boss (Mar 25, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Pffft..forget that..
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> ...



Is this is what the count down is for?


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 25, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> And loot their corpses.
> 
> I'd imagine most of the cost is due to the voice acting.
> 
> Imagine if every NPC in WOW was voiced...



I think the Emperor of the True Sith already looted their corpses..


And yeah..I think the countdown is for TOR closed beta because if you input your BioWare TOR name and password into it it takes you here:




Notice the "Launch Game" button in the top right side of the window..


----------



## Muk (Mar 25, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> I think the Emperor of the True Sith already looted their corpses..
> 
> 
> And yeah..I think the countdown is for TOR closed beta because if you input your BioWare TOR name and password into it it takes you here:
> ...



muhahah i called it first in the ME2 thread 

and i didn't even have an account 

i am good at predicting bioware shits


----------



## The Boss (Mar 25, 2010)

*Ciupy*: But I thought the countdown was only on the ME, DA, and Bioware's main page?


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 25, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *Ciupy*: But I thought the countdown was only on the ME, DA, and Bioware's main page?



They can't put the countdown on the TOR site because that site is shared with LucasArts..it wouldn't be in good name to do so.

But the countdown is present in all of BioWare's other sites..


Also..it might be just a feint to diverge attention from this.


Also..good luck trying to get into the closed beta.

Those things will have the value of your monitor..if your monitor would be made out of gold!


----------



## Muk (Mar 25, 2010)

i don't think i can even transfer my data to their server to get into the beta evaluation 

stuipd port blocks at our uni-server


----------



## The Boss (Mar 25, 2010)

Eh.. dun really care for the beta testing thing. Not really a MMO fan so Im good.


----------



## Saiko (Mar 25, 2010)

I will make Hairy 40-year Old Man Blowjobs in dirty Toilets just to get in the Beta and if it's a disapointment then I will go "fuck".


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 25, 2010)

i've always been staunchly against MMO'ing but good god i am so tempted...


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 25, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Eh.. dun really care for the beta testing thing. Not really a MMO fan so Im good.



Just a quick question:

Have you ever played Knights of the Old Republic?

If your answer is no,then stop whatever you are doing right now,pick up the game and play the shit out of it.

And then you will understand why some people () are willing to give blowjobs to 40 year-old hairy men just to get into the Beta..


----------



## Saiko (Mar 25, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Just a quick question:
> 
> Have you ever played Knights of the Old Republic?
> 
> ...



         .

But seriously it's BioWare .. motherfucking BioWare


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 25, 2010)

I don't expect to get lucky. Like the WoW Beta I will have my face pushed up against the glass that is the Beta forum >:


----------



## Saiko (Mar 25, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I don't expect to get lucky. Like the WoW Beta I will have my face pushed up against the glass that is the Beta forum >:



At last people under 18 will get no Keys.. But hey they will just fake their Age :x


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 25, 2010)

Saiko said:


> .
> 
> But seriously it's BioWare .. motherfucking BioWare






I know..it's motherfucking BioWare..these guys haven't made a bad game until now (and Sonic doesn't count..).

They said that each class will have about 200 hours of story gameplay,which would add to around the same timespan you could finish Baldur's Gate 2 in!!!


And there are 8 classes.

Just imagine the drool worthy storytelling and characters..


Revan,where art thou?!?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 25, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Just a quick question:
> 
> Have you ever played Knights of the Old Republic?
> 
> ...


I played only 5 mins only b/c the disc I got was scratchy and wouldn't play right so I raged quit. I'll probbaly invest in it later when I have the time. That and Jade empire.  



Saiko said:


> .
> 
> But seriously it's BioWare .. motherfucking BioWare



Yeah Bioware also released that shitty half ass expansion Awakening.  

.. and yes I mad.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 25, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I played only 5 mins only b/c the disc I got was scratchy and wouldn't play right so I raged quit. I'll probbaly invest in it later when I have the time. That and Jade empire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nobody ever said that BioWare doesn't release buggy games..

But seriously..the Awakening expansion has all the marks of Evil EA on it.

Goddamit BioWare..


That's not important though.

Play KotOR now..and Jade Empire a little later.

But you gotta play KotOR..


----------



## The Boss (Mar 25, 2010)

*Ciupy*: I think I will like KoTOR too... I mean Alenko's VA is Carth....  but Carth is hated by many. Maybe I will find out why. Cheers to finding another copy of KoTOR.. maybe after I finish the game I will suck old man penis to get into beta.


----------



## Muk (Mar 25, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Nobody ever said that BioWare doesn't release buggy games..
> 
> But seriously..the Awakening expansion has all the marks of Evil EA on it.
> 
> ...




Yeah I smell evil publisher behind Awakening's release 

i mean how many times did they recall ostegar? 

fuking publisher ruining games again 

i never played jade empire 

i heard it was really short and don't seem to be able to find it in the local stores xD


----------



## Muk (Mar 25, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *Ciupy*: I think I will like KoTOR too... I mean Alenko's VA is Carth....  but Carth is hated by many. Maybe I will find out why. Cheers to finding another copy of KoTOR.. maybe after I finish the game I will suck old man penis to get into beta.



i think you will learn to love HK47 

he's just too awesome 

and Carth, he's worthless piece of shit. i mean combat wise at least he is. i can't find any reason to take him with me 

he's a whiny bitch just like alistair  but ain't as cool

HK takes it all the way 

btw i forgot, was there ever any romance in KOTOR, haven't played it in a while, so i forgot 

i might play it again


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 25, 2010)

people who've only played 5 minutes of KotoR need to GTFO


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 25, 2010)

Muk said:


> i think you will learn to love HK47
> 
> he's just too awesome
> 
> ...



Dude..Bastila Shan.

Of course they had romance in KotOR..

If you chose the awesome evil ending,you could rule as the Dark Lord of the Sith with Evil Bastila as your apprentice and lover!


And Jade Empire..well..just listen to the main theme and tell me you don't want to be a kung-fu wielding badass in the eternal Jade Empire:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHYARoLPpDw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muk (Mar 25, 2010)

i might buy it over steam

hmm ohh i remember balista

but u could only romance her as male  was there a mod or something i forget that you could use to make it female could do balista 

-------

i really hope there is some quest in this MMoRpg where you can set the 'canon' story straight and write go on a quest to 'write' history in such way that Raven was an Evil Sith Lord and And Balista be his bitch slave


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 25, 2010)

Bastila Shan...one of the best BioFems ever. I rank her up there with Viconia DeVir.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 25, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> Bastila Shan...one of the best BioFems ever. I rank her up there with Viconia DeVir.



Hell yes.

She was goddamned awesome,and the voice acting from Hale (that's FemShep for you young ones) only made her even more awesome.

That british accent..


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 25, 2010)

Bastilla was a romance option, and I think Carth was for female characters. I don't think there was anyone else. And I think some of Carths romance was omitted from the game itself, so you would have to restore that through some patch, if it's possible.

I usually brought along Jolee and Canderous.


----------



## The Boss (Mar 25, 2010)

Muk said:


> i think you will learn to love HK47
> 
> he's just too awesome
> 
> ...



HK47? What is that? Wait dun tell me.. I'll play the game and find out.  

Alistair is awesome.  I fucking love Alistair. pek 



RAGING BONER said:


> people who've only played 5 minutes of KotoR need to GTFO


Love me more Boner.  



Muk said:


> i might buy it over steam
> 
> hmm ohh i remember balista
> 
> but u could only romance her as male was there a mod or something i forget that you could use to make it female could do balista



Is KOTOR a PC game too?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 25, 2010)

when i first played the game i went from hate, love, hate, love with her character depending on the part of the story we were in...truly well written and well cast on BioWare's part.





The Boss said:


> Is KOTOR a PC game too?



oh no you didn't


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 25, 2010)

I serious doubt there won't be a Mass Effect, KOTOR or Dragon Age VA who isn't in TOR

I know the ever epic Jennifer Hale will be in it pek

I hope Blando Onassi/Kaiden isn't but alas, not that lucky


----------



## The Boss (Mar 25, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> oh no you didn't


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 25, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> when i first played the game i went from hate, love, hate, love with her character depending on the part of the story we were in...truly well written and well cast on BioWare's part.



Yes..when Malak tried to..persuade..her to the Dark Side..I wasn't happy at all.

It only made the moment when his face met my boot all that much sweeter.


Not to mention how convincing Bastila's speech was in regards to turning you to the Dark Side:

"*There is no other like you,the greatest Force user of our time. 
Join with me,make me your apprentice and lover and together we shall have the Galaxy at our feet,with nothing but our own will to guide us."*

Ohh boy,was that a temptation or what? 


Pink..do you know what role she will be playing?

Maybe a record of Bastila or some such..I don't expect the real Bastila to turn up since TOR takes place 200 years later but still..you never know with the Force and such.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## Nightfall (Mar 25, 2010)

I would like some tributes to Kreia in TOR as well, she was just too awesome to be forgotten...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 25, 2010)

KotoR 2 would probably be more to Boss's liking considering all the damaged males running around in that thing. And unlike kotor 1, the character is canonically a female


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 25, 2010)

Nightfall said:


> I would like some tributes to Kreia in TOR as well, she was just too awesome to be forgotten...



Yes but she was old and wrinkly..

Hell..who am I kidding,I'd still do her.

That woman must have gotten some pretty serious experience in her lifetime and at least I know she was gorgeous when she was younger (see Handmaiden).


All in all though..Kreia reminds me too much of Aizen for my liking..


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 25, 2010)

that old bag _was_ pretty slick...


----------



## Muk (Mar 25, 2010)

hmm kreia was pretty neat

i'd do her, even as a fem-jedi , pity you couldn't romance her 

why oh why Bioware, where is the romance with super age difference. you broke the gay/lesb one, now break the one for age difference 

and veronica was one of the hottest drow romance you could have. such a bitch, but still awesome to have 

especially after you drill her up, she asks you how the night was with an exotic dark elf. ain't she some super ego


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 25, 2010)

Pfft..Viconia was worth every penny and more..

Too bad about the sad ending you got if you romanced her..


----------



## The Boss (Mar 25, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> KotoR 2 would probably be more to Boss's liking considering all the damaged males running around in that thing. And unlike kotor 1, the character is canonically a female



... damaged males .. 

That's one way of looking at it.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 25, 2010)

The Boss said:


> ... damaged males ..
> 
> That's one way of looking at it.



Boner hit the nail on its head.

No offense Boss. 


But girls want damaged goods,so they can fix them and heal them and wuv them!


And as he said,the quota for "Damage Males" in both KotOR 1 and KotOR 2 is pretty damned high!


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 25, 2010)

Darth Revan must make a return.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 25, 2010)

Any Bioware character that isn't damaged is comedy relief or pure evil.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 25, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Any Bioware character that isn't damaged is comedy relief or pure evil.



Nuh-uh!


Mission Vao and..umm..







Wait,by Jove I got it!

HK47 is both comedy relief AND pure evil!


----------



## Muk (Mar 25, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Any Bioware character that isn't damaged is comedy relief or pure evil.



and yet those character are just perfect at what they do, even if its comedy relief or being a villain like irenicus 

btw @ ciupy

what did happen at the end with veronica? i never finished her romance passed her 'death'

the only full game play through i have is where i soloed as a mage. didn't want to lose veronica to death, so i didn't bother bring any of my characters a long with me after i read that there was a possible way to solo play.

so i just restarted and went for solo play


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 25, 2010)

Muk said:


> and yet those character are just perfect at what they do, even if its comedy relief or being a villain like irenicus
> 
> btw @ ciupy
> 
> ...



First of all,its "Viconia".

Secondly..

Well..she is still a bitch to anybody else except you,whom she loves and adores.


*Spoiler*: __ 



She eventually gives you a son,and spends some good years with you,until assassins sent by Shar take her life since nobody leaves the Night Mistress and gets away with it.

She dies in your arms telling you how much she loved you and your child.

You spend the rest of your days trying to protect your son and wreaking horrible vengeance on whoever killed her.




Not so happy afterall..


----------



## The Boss (Mar 25, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Boner hit the nail on its head.
> 
> No offense Boss.
> 
> ...



But all Bioware characters are damanged one way or another... so what are you trying to get at here?

Even badass Wrex has his daddy issues.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 25, 2010)

The Boss said:


> But all Bioware characters are damanged one way or another... so what are you trying to get at here?
> 
> Even badass Wrex has his daddy issues.



Yes,but male characters in particular (and love interest in even more detail).

Tell me Boss..why do you love Alenko and Alistair?

Could you give me the reasons?


----------



## The Boss (Mar 25, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Yes,but male characters in particular (and love interest in even more detail).
> 
> Tell me Boss..why do you love Alenko and Alistair?
> 
> Could you give me the reasons?



Honestly now? 

Alistair b/c he was charming, funny, and cute. Sure he had a sob story but so did Leliana, and Morigan.. Shit even Zeveran had his sob story.

Alenko because he was very sweet, and them Biotic moves.  I don't think Alenko had a sob story besides that one Turian commander he killed involing his first "love?"... it wasn't really a sob story imo.   I think Ash had one too.. can't recall but she had Aliens issues due to what happened to her father.. and Liara.. mommy issues.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 25, 2010)

I have not played either Bioware Star Wars game. Are they any good (I will likely be playing them on the old Xbox format, not PC) and how is the lightsabre combat? Or are there other classes (as in ME) and Lightsabres aren't the only way to fight?

I also want to LOL at the 'baggage' of Bioware characters. The only one I can think of with no 'issues' is Shep... and that's because you give every other person in the galaxy issues instead


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 25, 2010)

^ first of all we must make a distinction here.

Kotor is by BioWare, Kotor 2 is made by BioWare's obnoxious little brother Obsidian and had its plot partly crippled due to Lucas Arts rushing things for an early release. IF however you get KotoR 2 for PC, there are recently developed mods that restore much of the original content that was supposed to be implemented.

second, while these games are well made, you must go in with the understanding that KotoR is already 7 years old and may feel dated to someone playing current gen games.

That said, no matter what, you should at least play KotoR 1 as it has one of the coolest twists in rpg history (though by now it might have already been ruined)...

Also, playing it will get the n00b smell off of you. 

It makes me sick


----------



## Muk (Mar 25, 2010)

Kotor 1 is pretty much the only star wars game besides tie fighter that was actually a good star wars game.

all the rest is just mediocre crap.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 25, 2010)

Muk said:


> *Kotor 1 is pretty much the only star wars game besides tie fighter that was actually a good star wars game.
> *
> all the rest is just mediocre crap.



which is the only reason i'm even considering this MMO thing...if it weren't for it being set in the Old Republic age i wouldn't even glance twice at it. As it is, it being set 300 years after KotoR made me throw up a little in my mouth.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 25, 2010)

What noob smell


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 25, 2010)

Muk said:


> Kotor 1 is pretty much the only star wars game besides tie fighter that was actually a good star wars game.
> 
> all the rest is just mediocre crap.



Tie Fighter 

X-Wing alliance was decent.  Though I disliked the fact that I could not cleanse the galaxy of the rebel scum.  



> which is the only reason i'm even considering this MMO thing...if it weren't for it being set in the Old Republic age i wouldn't even glance twice at it. As it is, it being set 300 years after KotoR made me throw up a little in my mouth.



At least you will not have to lie to yourself about it being okay for a bunch of Jedi to be running around.  I hope they took notes on SWG about how not to make an Star Wars MMORPG.  Started off great, but for some reason instead of fixing the existing bugs they had to keep changing the game and adding more bugs.  It was some what hilarious watching it's down fall.


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 25, 2010)

No love for n64 Rogue Squadron?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 25, 2010)

Payapaya said:


> Tie Fighter
> 
> X-Wing alliance was decent.  Though I disliked the fact that I could not cleanse the galaxy of the rebel scum.
> 
> ...



thats true...at the start of Kotor 2 all the jedi were dead and by its end there were maybe 5 in the whole galaxy 

thats pretty much why i can look passed the 3 century time skip...its basically a story necessity.


----------



## Muk (Mar 26, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> thats true...at the start of Kotor 2 all the jedi were dead and by its end there were maybe 5 in the whole galaxy
> 
> thats pretty much why i can look passed the 3 century time skip...its basically a story necessity.



pity really, i mean there were still a lot of sith alive, but so few jedi 

bahhh i want to replay kotor


----------



## Muk (Mar 26, 2010)

ohh i looked around and found some really neat mods for Kotor 

glad i am playing the pc version and not the xbox version


----------



## The Boss (Mar 26, 2010)

Imma go get KoTor from steam soon..  I hope it's good.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 26, 2010)

did someone post something after you muk? 


Cuz my i have my NF settings set to "KotoR Elitist" so i wouldn't know...


----------



## RED MINOTAUR~! (Mar 26, 2010)

Haters gonna hate


----------



## Muk (Mar 26, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> did someone post something after you muk?
> 
> 
> Cuz my i have my NF settings set to "KotoR Elitist" so i wouldn't know...



rofl

anyways i think kotor hates windows 7 

i got the prof x64 windows 7 version. and kotor is stuck on a loading screne after a scene/movie switch when you first save Bastilla out of her cage.

i tried everything but i am not getting it to work. if i use disable movie, it jumps back to the front menu. its totally retarded.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 26, 2010)

did you try setting compatibility to windows XP for that program?

i remember i had that problem the last time i played, which was a while back...just do a search, i'm sure a few solutions will come up.


----------



## Muk (Mar 26, 2010)

i went as far as using a vitural machine emu and putting win xp on it. didn't solve it.

in the end i just got myself a mod that skipped taris 

now i am passed dantoine and have the same shit all over again.

i kinda want a solid copy version of kotor. don't want the steam version. total suck on steam. i want v1.00

at least then i knew what sort of glitches i was getting. v1.03 is sucking balls.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 27, 2010)

Muk said:


> i went as far as using a vitural machine emu and putting win xp on it. didn't solve it.
> 
> in the end i just got myself a mod that skipped taris
> 
> ...


----------



## Muk (Mar 27, 2010)

thx

but i am not really 'crashing' per say. its more like it isn't following up on triggers.

like the 'cutscene' trigger that you have in ebon hawk. it is not triggering properly.

oh well i'll look through shit and see if i can't fix it.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2010)

You know what I hate the most in KotOR? Nar Shaddaa. God I fucking hate having to go to that pisshole.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 27, 2010)

*Doesn't see what is wrong with it*

Every MMO has a few duff zones. Just don't go


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2010)

KotOR isn't an MMO.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 27, 2010)

nar shaada wasn't in kotor iirc


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 27, 2010)

Well, KotOR 2. But I believe there was a similar one in KotOR.


----------



## Muk (Mar 27, 2010)

what's in nar shadaa?

i haven't played kotor2 in a while so my memory isn't fresh on it.

i was just glad it didn't completely broke when i last played it, so didn't pay too much attention to it


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 27, 2010)

Muk said:


> what's in nar shadaa?
> 
> i haven't played kotor2 in a while so my memory isn't fresh on it.
> 
> i was just glad it didn't completely broke when i last played it, so didn't pay too much attention to it



Hanharr and Mira

All of this Kotor talk makes me want to play both games again.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 30, 2010)

Holy hell..Drew Karpyshyn wrote the story for the Jedi Knight class!!!



That's the guy who wrote the Darth Bane novels!


How the heck did the Lightside get him? 


Also some information regarding some of the main leaders and NPC's in the game:

____________________________________________________________

*
Grand Moff Kilran
The Butcher of Coruscant
Homeworld: Dromund Kaas
Accomplishments: Hero of the Battle of Coruscant, Pacifier of Togruta Uprising
Personality Traits: Patriotic, Charismatic, Genius-Level Intellect, Oenophile 

Cultured, cunning and utterly ruthless, Rycus Kilran may be the greatest naval strategist the Empire has ever seen. Born to a wealthy family with a proud military tradition, Kilran proved himself (to no one's surprise) a capable right-hand man to the Sith during the Empire's early assaults on the Brema Sector. When his Sith superior died during the Battle of Ord Ibanna, however, Kilran showed that he was more than an able tactical advisor -- he assumed command of the ragged Imperial fleet and led them to a swift and decisive victory. 

In the years that followed, Kilran's authority grew with his list of triumphs, and both the Sith and the Minister of War learned respect for his unorthodox strategies. His brutally effective strikes during the final days of the war earned him the nickname "the Butcher of Coruscant" among Republic civilians (a name he adopted with characteristic irony), and his heroic stand against a Jedi boarding party earned him his scars. After the war ended, he was granted the honorary title "Grand Moff" in recognition of his contributions. *
____________________________________________________________







____________________________________________________________






*Nem'ro the Hutt
Crime-King of Jiguuna
Homeworld: Hutta
Business Interests: Shvash Gas Mining, Spice Dealing, Weapons Trafficking
Known Enemies: Fa'athra the Hutt, "Huttsbane," Black Sun 

When a Hutt reaches the pinnacle of his career, it is his right and privilege to let his mind and body atrophy -- to turn away from menial concerns and strictly indulge his appetites. So it goes with Nem'ro. 

Decades ago, Nem'ro was a scheming and ambitious leader among the gangs of Jiguuna, one of Hutta's prominent industrial towns. Block by block, factory by factory, he took control through brutality, blackmail and sheer business savvy. He paid his henchmen handsomely, and overthrew Jiguuna's previous ruler in a bloody coup. He never did get rid of the competing gangs; he just cowed them and demanded a share of the profits. 

Now, comfortable and confident, Nem'ro is free to let his lieutenants run the show while he concentrates on what makes life worth living: food, arena fights and reveling in the respect of his peers. Only the rise of Fa'athra, a Hutt upstart and would-be rival, threatens to force his attention back on business affairs. Locals worry that when Nem'ro inevitably decides Fa'athra is a threat, the gang wars could get bloody indeed. *
____________________________________________________________



____________________________________________________________



*Jedi Grand Master Satele Shan
Leader of the Jedi High Council
Homeworld: Brentaal
Accomplishments: Rediscovered Tython, Youngest Jedi to ever become a Grand Master
Active Bounty: Dead or Alive: 100 million credits 

Renowned for her wisdom and powerful connection to the Force, Master Satele Shan is the voice and conscience of the Jedi Order. She is a direct descendant of Bastila Shan, the legendary Jedi who battled Darth Revan centuries ago. Unlike her brash and arrogant ancestor, Master Satele -- who prefers being addressed by her first name -- possesses a warm demeanor and approachable personality. This relaxed and unassuming attitude belies her true strength and determination. Master Satele is a veteran warrior who has repeatedly confronted the power of the dark side and survived. 

Master Satele bravely fought the resurgent Sith Empire when she was a Padawan, playing a key role in several major battles during the last war. She cemented her position among the Jedi when she rediscovered the long-lost world of Tython and helped found a new Jedi Temple there to replace the one destroyed on Coruscant. Since the Republic signed the Empire's treaty, Master Satele has worked tirelessly to preserve that fragile peace, preventing multiple attempts to reignite the conflict. However, Master Satele knows all too well that light and dark cannot coexist forever. A new war with the Sith looms on the horizon -- and this time the Jedi must be victorious.*


Also some additional information found about her from translating the text from Aurabesh to English (yes there are people who know Galactic Common..):



*Spoiler*: __ 



"Revan's blood" (hell yeah ! )

"Her mother was exiled out of the Jedi Order"

"She has a secret son" (wow..)


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2010)

omg...


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 30, 2010)

Pfft..I finally found some more information regarding the classes:




God..at this moment I can't decide between the Jedi Knight and the Jedi Consular.

Being a lightsaber god or ripping apart reality with my mind!?



What should I choose?


----------



## Muk (Mar 30, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Pfft..I finally found some more information regarding the classes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



in kotor i went always with the consular, since it just had the better spells


----------



## Wesley (Mar 30, 2010)

Consular was great for smashing mobs, but he didn't do so well at the final battle.  Guardian didn't do so hot against the final push through the Star Forge, but I think he did okay against Malek.  Sentinel did alright all round.  That stun resist was great.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 30, 2010)

Muk said:


> in kotor i went always with the consular, since it just had the better spells



Well..they say that the inspiration for the Jedi Knight was Anakin Skywalker and Mace Windu,while the inspiration for the Consular was Obi Wan Kenobi and Yoda..

There are also some tidbits about the Consular (and the Sith Inquisitors) being the most closely tied to the Force and revealing its mysteries.

Not to mention the fact that they talk about specialization classes later on (heavy armor tank or dual wielding sabers damage dealer for the Jedi Knight for example).


Edit:

I just read the Developer Blogs regarding the way in which the stories were developed,especially Jedi Knight and Sith Warrior  as you can see here:


*



The Sith Warrior is about domination and control, as he seeks to utterly annihilate his enemies. He or she wields a lightsaber with more devastating effect as the warrior brings ferocity and rage to bear on every strike. The warrior is feared, is a melee master, and can choke you to death without even touching you.

You begin the Sith Warrior story as the apprentice of one of the most powerful Sith Lords in the Empire. Yes, you serve him, as Vader served the Emperor, but he knows that you are at your best and most powerful the more you can flex your muscles. As long as your master’s ultimate directives are met, you are encouraged to entertain your every impulse and do as you please.

Unbound and unleashed on the galaxy, you wage war against the Jedi, relentlessly hunting and neutralizing their most powerful and important players. You can leave an indelible darkness on every planet you visit or find less wanton routes to your goals, as you eliminate rivals, acquire your own minions and build your personal power base.

The enemies of the Sith quickly realize that you are the real threat that cannot be ignored. Other Sith you encounter and confront come to revere and revile you, as much as—if not more than—your master. And eventually, the Emperor himself may take notice of your exploits.

Where is this all leading? That’s up to you. You can serve dutifully and pound away by the letter of your master’s law, or you can risk plotting to someday destroy him and grab his power (as Vader reveals in his plea for Luke to join him). You can even have secret designs to redeem yourself, embrace the light and destabilize the Empire from within.

If this excites you, if you’re like me and already have Darth Vader’s theme music playing in the background of your mind 24-7, then crank up the volume to 11 and point those internal speakers out the window. Don’t get caught up in the debate over who shot first. Don’t be tied down by the Jedi Code. Embrace the darkness within you! Revel in your emotions, grab for glory and bend the galaxy to your will.

Neil Pollner
Writer*


This just made my mouth water..


----------



## The Boss (Mar 30, 2010)

I forgot to mention I got KoToR.  hopefully when I finish this game I will be more excited for the MMO.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 30, 2010)

The Boss said:


> I forgot to mention I got KoToR.  hopefully when I finish this game I will be more excited for the MMO.



Oh yes you shall..


----------



## Muk (Mar 30, 2010)

if i remember correctly as a consular you could still dmg malek. it just turned into force push being your only way to hurt him maybe he even fell to a few paralysis/stasis if your lucky enough

i remember paralysing him a few times and my rogue/consular pounded down those extra sneak attack dmg on him each time he was paralyzed while when needing healing, i would use med packs instead


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 30, 2010)

2011 is to far away. I hope that it comes out in the 1st quarter. 

Looking at the choices we have I might go Bounty hunter or Imperial Agent.  But it is far to early for me to be saying that.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 23, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eqvb6LXIhIE[/YOUTUBE]









OH GOD OH GOD OH GOD I WANT THIS,I WANT THIS NAOOOOO!!!!


----------



## valerian (Apr 23, 2010)

I so want to be a fucking Bounty Hunter!


----------



## Superior (Apr 23, 2010)

Any Idea How Much This Might Cost?


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 23, 2010)

Superior said:


> Any Idea How Much This Might Cost?



I think the standard fee of 50 euro for the game itself + 15 euro monthly.


And forget the Bounty Hunter..did you see the Jedi Knight and the Jedi Consular side by side,parrying blaster hits?


----------



## valerian (Apr 23, 2010)

But the Bounty Hunter flew into that dude and uppercutted him.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 23, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> But the Bounty Hunter flew into that dude and uppercutted him.



Pfft..did you see that Jedi Force-slamming that poor bastard?


----------



## Muk (Apr 23, 2010)

force lightning and force storm on the darkside looked pretty awesome

wonder what the light side has to bring out for that sort of stuff


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 23, 2010)

-prays for extensive aesthetic Lightsaber customization-


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 23, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> -prays for extensive aesthetic Lightsaber customization-



Oh yes there is,right down to the core lightsaber crystal!


----------



## valerian (Apr 23, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Pfft..did you see that Jedi Force-slamming that poor bastard?



They all seem awesome  Which is gonna be a nightmare for me to decide what to pick first


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 23, 2010)

I will try the Force Users first.

Definetly LightSide..

But how..HOW can I choose between the absolute master of dueling,the guy that can kill Sith so fast they don't realise they died on their feet,the Jedi Knight,and the guy that can lift and pull apart warships with his mind,the Jedi Consular?!


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 25, 2010)

Im gonna have to go with Sith Warrior first. Then Smuggler or Bounty Hunter as a 2nd character


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2010)

New updates people! 

New Classes for the Sith Warrior. ! 

Also, first news on ! Our helpful AI that tag along and guide us throughout the game. 

Oh and apparently, they've given out a hint that a certain droid from one of the older KOTOR games will be a companion character in this one. 

And the update that I'm the most exited about, ! The levels of customization for characters in this game is going to be insane. I can't wait to try it out! 

Oh, and it seems as though  in the game. Which is awesome!


----------



## Wesley (May 31, 2010)

That's good.  I was worried that the game would be lonely until I hooked up with other players.  If it more or less plays like KotOR with PVP interaction, I'd be happy to go along with it.


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2010)

It's also been confirmed that most of the game is playable without interaction with other players.

So that could mean an "offline mode" similar to the campaign in the other KotoR games.


----------



## Wesley (May 31, 2010)

Darth said:


> It's also been confirmed that most of the game is playable without interaction with other players.
> 
> So that could mean an "offline mode" similar to the campaign in the other KotoR games.



You mean you don't need an internet connection to play most of the game?


----------



## valerian (May 31, 2010)

It's absolute torture waiting for this game 

Why the fuck did you have to bump this thread for Darth?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 31, 2010)

No way they will let you play it offline.

That's where the money is.


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2010)

Wesley said:


> You mean you don't need an internet connection to play most of the game?


It's possible. 


Jotaro Kujo said:


> It's absolute torture waiting for this game
> 
> Why the fuck did you have to bump this thread for Darth?




I know how you feel. But updates are updates.


The Pink Ninja said:


> No way they will let you play it offline.
> 
> That's where the money is.



It's not concrete yet, and they didn't use the word "offline", but apparently, you can complete most of the game without playing with someone else.


----------



## Platinum (May 31, 2010)

Darth said:


> Oh and apparently, they've given out a hint that a certain droid from one of the older KOTOR games will be a companion character in this one.



HK-47 ?


----------



## Darth (May 31, 2010)

Platinum said:


> HK-47 ?



My old bud is back! 

Maybe. It could be that astromech droid though....


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 31, 2010)

Darth said:


> It's not concrete yet, and they didn't use the word "offline", but apparently, you can complete most of the game without playing with someone else.



Yeah, that just means you'll be online but with no need to group.

Like WoW.

Anyway, they said that from the start 

Even if they hadn't I'd still expect it.


----------



## Platinum (May 31, 2010)

Darth said:


> My old bud is back!
> 
> Maybe. It could be that astromech droid though....



God I will be so pissed off if it is the astromech droid .


----------



## Graham Aker (May 31, 2010)

A sexy female Twi'lek companion who can give you lap dances, as a means of recovering health and force points, would be nice.


----------



## Ciupy (May 31, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wk-5TinjBug[/YOUTUBE]

A look at the dialogue between a smuggler and an NPC..


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wsO30_RXIow[/YOUTUBE]


And the Sith Warrior class trailer!


Lucky for me I am a Jedi Knight fan..but still this does look mighty tempting..


----------



## Wesley (May 31, 2010)

Platinum said:


> God I will be so pissed off if it is the astromech droid .



He was cool in the second game.


----------



## Muk (Jun 1, 2010)

astro mech was so annoying and boring really

i liked hk47 far more


----------



## Darth (Jun 1, 2010)

Nothing better than a muderering psycopath droid who keeps referring to humans as "meatbags" in your party amirite?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 1, 2010)

Wesley said:


> He was cool in the second game.



Not nearly as cool as HK-47.


----------



## Superior (Jun 1, 2010)

HK-47, We Need Him In This Game.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 1, 2010)

I want to hate this game. I want to not like this game. Fucking Bioware.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm gonna wait half a year to a year before getting this.


----------



## Superior (Jun 2, 2010)

Hopefully this won't be too expensive.


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 2, 2010)

The game its self shouldn't be ^^ 

Also the odds are like many other mmo's that the game sub will be atleast around $15 a month.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 6, 2010)

The Sith Emperor looks lame.


He looks like a neo-nazi. I am disappoint.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> The Sith Emperor looks lame.
> 
> 
> He looks like a neo-nazi. I am disappoint.



That's just a possesed body.

Look at the speech bubble.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 7, 2010)

It didn't say that in... Wookiepedia.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> It didn't say that in... Wookiepedia.



The red intermitent border indicates possesion.

It has been used in other Star Wars comics before I think.

You don't really think that BioWare would reveal the True Emperor of the Sith as easily as that,do you?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 7, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> It didn't say that in... Wookiepedia.



Ultimately Wookiepedia is kept by Star Wars fans, not by Lucas Arts or anyone official. Sometimes they get it wrong.


----------



## Filum (Jun 7, 2010)

It's star wars... and Bioware
This oughta be good


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 11, 2010)

Revan was a tall dude,with long black hair!

See the tale of his fall:


Can't wait for this year's E3!


----------



## The Boss (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## Wesley (Jun 11, 2010)

That report isn't really all that accurate.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 11, 2010)

Wesley said:


> That report isn't really all that accurate.



yeah, the guy says the star forge was 25 centuries old but its actually closer to 25 millennium.

also, it says Bastilla and the Jedi _found_ Revan unconscious but the truth is he was about to kill those Jedi when Malak sneak attacked.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 11, 2010)

Lot of inconsistencies...said Revan worked with Jedi Master Bastilla...wasn't she only a Padawan during the game?

Wonder if they're going to do another video about the Exile...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 11, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> Wonder if they're going to do another video about the Exile...



possibly.

the next video _is_ about the Mandalorian wars and the exile did play a big part in it as Revan's top General, planet destroyer etc....though it will probably be only lightly covered since Kotor 2 was made by Obsidian and the Exile, while an important figure to the current era (since all tOR Jedi descended from her disciples), she wasn't as famous or iconic as Revan was.


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 11, 2010)

yeah but story wise they always have to ask to lucasarts so they may need to put exile in (personally i would want to) to please lucas


----------



## Superior (Jun 12, 2010)

Can't wait for that trailer tommorow.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 13, 2010)

Well,I don't have the trailer,but I do have the sneak peak at the trailer!

Enjoy!


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5rs3ct4XH8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


Finally some Republic badassery..


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 13, 2010)

why do all those fodder sith have Revan masks


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 13, 2010)

Because fans always want to originally recreate their fave character.

Every black jedi is going to be bald and wielding a purple lightsaber. Every. Single. One.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 13, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> also, it says Bastilla and the Jedi _found_ Revan unconscious but the truth is he was about to kill those Jedi when Malak sneak attacked.



They just forgot to add that when Malak sneak attacked Revan it was during a battle against the Jedi. I don't really think it's that important that the Jedi were fighting them at the time. Though I don't get why they didn't just say, "When in a battle against the Jedi, Malak betrayed Revan by attacking his ship and leaving him for dead"

The storyline is one of the reason I'm excited to play this game. I've played a few MMOs in the past but couldn't sustain my interest because the story was so far in the background of the game that I didn't care. I get tired of farming for stuff to make money to get better gear. It just gets boring, usually around level 40 or so.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 13, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> why do all those fodder sith have Revan masks



It's a way of honoring him I think!


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 13, 2010)

Can't wait to see the RSF in action.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 13, 2010)

Overwatch said:


> Can't wait to see the RSF in action.



They are called the Havok Squad..just like the guy in my sig,and the girl in this picture:




The graphics are starting to get better!


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 13, 2010)

The Trooper is definitely my favorite class so far. I've always been a fan of the ordinary soldier.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 13, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Because fans always want to originally recreate their fave character.
> 
> Every black jedi is going to be bald and wielding a purple lightsaber. Every. Single. One.


I know my black guy is gonna be called Wace Mindu 



Ciupy said:


> They are called the Havok Squad..just like the guy in my sig,and the girl in this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look, its a picture of the fodder i'm gonna be force crushing by the thousands 


Overwatch said:


> The Trooper is definitely my favorite class so far. I've always been a fan of the ordinary soldier.




i wanna see how they realistically balance these classes against force users...especially at high levels.


----------



## Muk (Jun 14, 2010)

got a new link to the new trailer?

it got blocked on youtube


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 14, 2010)

i don't think the trailer has been released yet, it was a sneak peak behind the scenes that had a few shots... the official website has a 13 countdown going so wait a bit more 

Edit: it's somewhere on Gametrailers on a show of theirs
found it


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 14, 2010)

THE TRAILER HAS BEEN RELEASED:


*Spoiler*: _Shitty quality, though. For a bigger OMG! experience, I suggest you wait until the E3 release_ 



http://www.gamereactor.dk/nyheder/78519/Eksklusiv+Old+Republic-trailer/#comments



One word:

EPIC!


----------



## valerian (Jun 14, 2010)

Awesome trailer, just wondering is that the same sith from the first trailer?

Oh and I fucking love John Willaims.


----------



## Superior (Jun 14, 2010)

These trailers are just getting more amazing, at least with Star Wars.


----------



## blackbird (Jun 14, 2010)

Overwatch said:


> THE TRAILER HAS BEEN RELEASED:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Shitty quality, though. For a bigger OMG! experience, I suggest you wait until the E3 release_
> ...



That was better than all three prequels combined. 

Hadoken@4:16

Screw Cataclysm, this is where I put my money.


----------



## Saiko (Jun 14, 2010)

The Siths are always wearing this Masks ..

Maybe it's a Tribute to Revan ? But Revan's Mask was already a Tribute to the Mandalorians.

Humm..

Edit : Well because of the Epicness I forgot to comment on the Trailer..

Awesome.. Can't wait to play it.

Edit 2: The Link is down.. Has someone another one ?


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 14, 2010)

Saiko said:


> The Siths are always wearing this Masks ..
> 
> Maybe it's a Tribute to Revan ? But Revan's Mask was already a Tribute to the Mandalorians.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Enjoy!_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ff2PAPu26KM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Payapaya (Jun 14, 2010)

They are raising my expectations of The Old Republic with each cinematic trailer they release... They better take responsibility and deliver when it comes time.


----------



## Superior (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm sure they will.


----------



## valerian (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention that I'm still going to roll a Bounty Hunter.  But this trailer certainly made the Trooper look a lot more cooler, and I like it how they're showing the balance between the classes.


----------



## Khyle (Jun 14, 2010)

Fucking epic trailer!

I still like Sith Warriors more though


----------



## Superior (Jun 14, 2010)

I hope the battles actually play out like that.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)

The video doesn't work. 

Gonna have to look this up on gametrailers or gamespot.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _Trailer spoiler!_ 



It's Bioware's saying "Chill the fuck down! We got this!" with the troopers tackling Sith in close combat.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

Holy shit the new trailer.





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-n0kEjwcdnU[/YOUTUBE]








*Holy shit.*


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 14, 2010)

Damn. Epic, as expected.


----------



## serger989 (Jun 14, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Holy shit the new trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just, no, i can't think of anything to say, that was TOO AMAZING


----------



## Saiko (Jun 14, 2010)

I will play a Sith Inquisitor

I think it fits me the best.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)

Holy shit is all that needs to be said.

And that Sith lord still lives right? He's in the trailer from last years E3.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

The World said:


> Holy shit is all that needs to be said.
> 
> And that Sith lord still lives right? He's in the trailer from last years E3.



Yes..that's Lord Malgus.

Apparently the last attack imploded his ribcage and lungs so he had to wear the little facemask and breathing apparatus to survive and took his revenge in the Deceived trailer!

Nevermind that..who was the chick that cut through all those Sith..


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 14, 2010)

Balista's descendant if I remember right.


----------



## The World (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah she was badass with all those slowmo kicks. Should have done groin kicks too.

With all that Force power is she a Jedi version of a Sith Inquisitor? A err Jedi Consular


----------



## valerian (Jun 14, 2010)

So... the BH chick in the deceived trailer or the Jedi chick in the newest trailer?


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> Balista's descendant if I remember right.



That can't be right..Satele was just a Padawan when the Treaty was being signed,after the battle in the Deceived trailer.

This is set a couple of years before the Deceived trailer and the sneak attack on Coruscant.

So it can't be her.

Edit:

Yeah,she's a Jedi Consular all right!


----------



## Ziko (Jun 14, 2010)

And SWTOR wins the best trailer award this year as well. THAT ladies and gentlemen, was *PURE* awesomeness.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2010)

We get space fighting,with our own personalised ships and ship classes!!!



I love you BioWare!!!


----------



## valerian (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh god, I don't think I'll ever be playing any other games when this comes out


----------



## Muk (Jun 14, 2010)

HOLY SHITS

awesome new trailer


----------



## Superior (Jun 14, 2010)

This game is going to be amazing.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 14, 2010)

I think I had an orgasm during the trailer. I have to say, EA really delivered this time around.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2010)

New trailer was just unbelievably awesome. But it's just that, a trailer.

But still this game is looking good.


----------



## serger989 (Jun 14, 2010)

customizable personal space ships just made me so content and happy, mgs rising, swtor this day... I am happy


----------



## valerian (Jun 14, 2010)

I wonder if we'll get any news on the races at E3


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 14, 2010)

By the way, the voice actor doing the Narration is Kieth David.

You might recognize him from several of his movies, but there is an equally high chance that you would recognize him as the voice of Goliath on Gargoyles.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 14, 2010)

The trailers for this game are so awesome!


----------



## Superior (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't understand why Clone Wars: Adventures is being made and has to compete with this.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 14, 2010)

The trailer uploaded on Youtube was taken down, but it came up on Gametrailers at about the same time.

SD: 
HD:


----------



## Junas (Jun 14, 2010)

I came. 

I'm thinking about being a commando. Hopefully that will turn out as awesome as the trailer showed! He was pretty badass with that heavy gun and the grenade at the end. EPIC.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 14, 2010)

Was that girl really Bastilla and Revan's love child? 

And that soldier guy attempted to kill that Sith Lord with a knife. 
He'd make a fine Jedi Guardian.


----------



## Ankoma (Jun 14, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> *Was that girl really Bastilla and Revan's love child? *
> 
> And that soldier guy attempted to kill that Sith Lord with a knife.
> He'd make a fine Jedi Guardian.



Would be really cool if she was, but the game takes place a couple hundred years after the first one, so at best she's Bastila's decedent. 

Such an awesome trailer. Had to change my pants afterwards. So looking forward to the 30 minute interview with the Bioware heads tomorrow on G4.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh yeah, I forgot about the timeline. 

And sigged.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

The newest trailer is pretty awesome.. still wont play it though.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 15, 2010)

Timeline video came out that was about Knights of the Old Republic.


*Spoiler*: __ 



After the Mandalorian wars Revan and Malik went deeper into unknown space where they discovered the Sith Empire and the met the true Dark Lord of the Sith. Afterwards Revan and Malik were they both became the apprentices of the Dark Lord of the Sith.

When Revan and Malik returned and started the Jedi Civil war they actually returning on their new lord's orders. Their mission was to use the Star Forge to build the invasion fleet for the Sith Empire and bring the Sith Emperor's plans to completion centuries ahead of schedule. Everything would have gone according to plan accept for that both Revan and Malik began to make plans to create their own Empires.

Malik would of course go on to betray Revan, Revan would be redeemed, defeated Malik, and even remembered as Hero.

After a while Revan's memories of his time in the Sith Empire returned. So Revan left almost everyone behind and went off into space to deal in an attempt to deal with the Sith Emperor personally. Nobody knows what happened to Revan after that.

The rest of this is just what I happened to gain from listening:

In any case, they refer to the Sith Emperor as being one person threwout the narration, including until the end when the Sith Emperor's plans come to fruition hundreds of years later. This leads me to suspect that Historian giving the account believes the Sith Emperor that Revan became the apprentice of, and the Sith Emperor who leads the Sith currently, may in fact be the same person. Of course the identity of the Sith Emperor hasn't been revealed directly either.

In any case, whatever Revan set out to do during when he went back to The Sith Empire, he did not prevent invasion. At best he might have delayed it. In any case I can only see two possible outcomes from his journey. Either the Sith killed him, or they never killed him. 

While Revan's eventual death in the midst of the Sith Empire does seem like a plausible scenario, it would leave open the possibility of a cameo from Revan in the form of a Force Spirit. However, if it's one thing the related series are known for, it's for twist endings, and it isn't nearly as bad ass as the second possibility.

So, rather than Revan simply dieing at the hands of the Sith Empire, I would present the 2nd possibility that Revan ultimately defeated the Sith Emperor. Defeating the former Emperor would lead to the standard Sith right of succession, which would then make Revan the new proper Dark Lord of the Sith. Having already fallen to the Darkside once before, he could easily do so again and end up ultimately fulfilling the goals of his predecessor. Using the Dark Side of the Force, Revan extends his lifespan by centuries, and ultimately returns to the Republic in order to conquer it.


----------



## Muk (Jun 15, 2010)

KumogakureRaikage said:


> I think I had an orgasm during the trailer. I have to say, EA really delivered this time around.


NOT AN EA GAME!!!!

its bioware and lukasarts, ea ain't funding this one   get you facts right


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 15, 2010)

I hope they release more trailers. 


And lol @ Revan becoming a Sith again. No, just no.


----------



## Muk (Jun 15, 2010)

Revan was Sith to begin with


----------



## Wesley (Jun 15, 2010)

...She blocked a lightsaber with her bare hand!


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 15, 2010)

Wesley said:


> ...She blocked a lightsaber with her bare hand!


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh the expanded universe.


----------



## valerian (Jun 15, 2010)

What about the Expanded Universe?


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

It comes up with so much Force BS that was never even hinted at in the movies.


----------



## rac585 (Jun 15, 2010)

> ...She blocked a lightsaber with her bare hand!



obviously she's tanking spec


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 15, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> It comes up with so much Force BS that was never even hinted at in the movies.



That's because Lucas didn't have the tech back then to show awesome stuff.

Now that he had it,he started showing Jedi actually using the Force a bit more.


----------



## valerian (Jun 15, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> It comes up with so much Force BS that was never even hinted at in the movies.



Yoda and Vader used force absorb in the movies, it even says so in the link.


----------



## Vyse (Jun 15, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Yoda and Vader used force absorb in the movies, it even says so in the link.



Yeah, but blocking lightabers with bare hands? Come on that's going way too far


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 15, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> It comes up with so much Force BS that was never even hinted at in the movies.



I'm sorry, did you miss the part where Vader stopped Solo's blaster bolts with his bare hands? Or Yoda doing the same with Force Lightning in AOTC and ROTS? Blasters, lightsabers-it's all energy.


----------



## Darth (Jun 15, 2010)

Well deflecting blaster bolts and lightning are a lot easier than absorbing a Sith Lord's lightsaber point blank. 

You gotta give the girl credit. Nothing like that's been done before outside of the EU novels and comics. That's definitely impressive.


----------



## Darth (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh god, now I have to get a new Star Wars set. 

I need concept art people.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 15, 2010)

The new trailer was pretty cool. What I found funny was the Force Hadouken that Jedi pulled. Lol!


----------



## Superior (Jun 15, 2010)

I find it funny how a random Jedi could beat him, yet every Jedi in the temple was just raped by that Sith.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 15, 2010)

Obviously that Sith went grinding after that mission and gained a couple more levels and some epic gear before he went to the temple.


----------



## Darth (Jun 15, 2010)

Superior said:


> I find it funny how a random Jedi could beat him, yet every Jedi in the temple was just raped by that Sith.



the jedi needed the Commando's help to win, and the Sith lord didn't have a battallion of Sith fighters at his back like last time.

And honestly, my guess is that Jedi is something special even among the Jedi council. We'll expect to see more of her in the game.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 15, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if Sgt. Bumrush here is featured ingame as your Havoc Squad NCO.


----------



## Superior (Jun 15, 2010)

So how do you guys think space combat is going to be?


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 15, 2010)

Right now, I'm more concerned about class balance and post-release support. If they nail that, everything's gonna start going our way.


----------



## Superior (Jun 15, 2010)

Overwatch said:


> Right now, I'm more concerned about class balance and post-release support.


So am I actually, How exactly do you balance a smuggler to a Sith or Jedi?


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 15, 2010)

Superior said:


> So am I actually, How exactly do you balance a smuggler to a Sith or Jedi?



Crowd control, I guess-the smuggler's supposed to have flashbangs, which also have an AoE effect. 

From what I've seen, certain abilities like the BH's flamethrower or the trooper's rifle grenade have similar effects.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 15, 2010)

Using the force to stop the light saber is going to far imo... however if you can do that in game then.. sort of want.


----------



## Darth (Jun 15, 2010)

Superior said:


> So how do you guys think space combat is going to be?



Similar to Battlefront II's space combat I'd think. 

Although with customizable ships and on a much larger scale.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 15, 2010)

Space combat will probably be similar to the films and the 2 KotOR games. Get to those gun turrets and blast your enemies to bits.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2010)

That cinematic was fucking sweet and 5 minutes long no less.

Blizzard isn't the only making longass cinematics now. I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 15, 2010)

I actually liked it more than the entire prequel trilogy. 

Same goes for "Deceived".


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 15, 2010)

Man that one trooper was a beast, gave the class some cool points


----------



## Payapaya (Jun 15, 2010)

Superior said:


> So am I actually, How exactly do you balance a smuggler to a Sith or Jedi?



Might play a support role as opposed to a pure damage role.  Besides support in combat, they may also have special class abilities/role outside of combat.



Darth said:


> Similar to Battlefront II's space combat I'd think.
> 
> Although with customizable ships and on a much larger scale.



It could be set up like a flight Sim where you are in a cockpit as opposed to have a 3rd person view of the space ship.  I believe SWG was set up that way.


----------



## Saiko (Jun 15, 2010)

Superior said:


> I find it funny how a random Jedi could beat him, yet every Jedi in the temple was just raped by that Sith.



It was probably Satele Shan.

Not a No Name Jedi


----------



## Superior (Jun 15, 2010)

Saiko said:


> It was probably Satele Shan.
> 
> Not a No Name Jedi


_Probably_, I'd like to agree but I'll wait until it's confirmed.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 15, 2010)

Well I definetly hope shes a notable NPC character that you can interact with. 

Satele Shan was the youngest person known to become the Jedi Grand Master. She looks pretty young in the trailer so she could either be one her way to becoming one in the game.

She sort of looks like my custom character in JK:A...


----------



## Superior (Jun 15, 2010)

Check this out.


----------



## Ukoku (Jun 15, 2010)

Superior said:


> Check this out.



This forum lacks a proper 'jizz face' smilie.


----------



## serger989 (Jun 15, 2010)

Superior said:


> Check this out.



Why hello EXCITEMENT IN MY PANTS let's put it this way, I'm now so excited, with the whole nintendo thing this morning some of the E3 stuff shown yesterday and the playstation thing... Now THIS, I'm tired, I have to sleep because I just burned out all my energy.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 15, 2010)

I wonder if you're going to have a full crew like in Mass Effect.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 15, 2010)

You need to workd on your stamina. A real man can go all day.


----------



## Superior (Jun 15, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> I wonder if you're going to have a full crew like in Mass Effect.


We can only hope. It could be cool if you could infiltrate and sabotage other peoples ships, too.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks interesting but after quitting WoW I'm not sure I want to get involved with another MMORPG.


----------



## Muk (Jun 15, 2010)

so space ships instead of mounts 

i like it


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 15, 2010)

I really wanna see some PvP space battles now


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 15, 2010)

I found the 30 Minute G4 TV special on a stream. It starts 41 minutes in and they go over several things.


----------



## Junas (Jun 15, 2010)

That looks so cool! I hope they will get more details about customizing your ships and taking part in space battles. EPIC.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh, they also confirmed that the game is going to be released in Spring 2011. Not sure of the exact date though.


----------



## GorteX (Jun 15, 2010)

so 9-11 months until the best damn mmo in history launches? TOO LONG


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 15, 2010)

Pretty much.


----------



## Junas (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm sure they have a crapload to put in and polish over those months. We don't want a buggy game, do we? Plus the lore is gonna be awesome to get into. I'll be looking forward the most to the PVP aspect.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 15, 2010)

i'm more interested in the solo play but i do like PvP to test the strength of my character on occasion.


----------



## GorteX (Jun 15, 2010)

The beta should come out in a few months though  Should be awesomeee


----------



## blackbird (Jun 15, 2010)

Gonna roll Bounty Hunter and lay waste to ALL those middle-school wannabes rolling Jedi classes. 
Have yet to see a Force move to counter a flamethrower. 



Superior said:


> Check this out.





			
				strongarm85  said:
			
		

> I found the 30 Minute G4 TV special on a stream. It starts 41 minutes in and they go over several things.



That does it. The rest of my life will be me, this game and my R2D2 fleshlight.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 15, 2010)

Fuck, am I actually going to buy an MMO? This game looks incredible.

But if I were to get this i'd either roll bounty hunter or smuggler. Jedi/Sith is for bitches 

Or to put it better, "Hokey religions and ancient weapons are no match for a good blaster at your side"


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Jun 15, 2010)

I plan on rolling a Sith Inquisitor as my Empire main, and a Trooper as my Republic main.

This game is going to so wonderful. I wish it was out NOW.


----------



## Superior (Jun 15, 2010)

When you can crash your ship down, on top of players I'll be sold.


----------



## valerian (Jun 15, 2010)

I'll probably be rolling a Smuggler or Jedi Knight and Bounty Hunter.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 15, 2010)

Superior said:


> When you can crash your ship down, on top of players I'll be sold.



If friends could pilot ships that would be so cool.

For instance, Trooper and Jedi are pinned down by multiple Siths/stormtroopers

So your buddy the smuggler comes down in a ship and blasts them to hell with the big guns. Although im sure that ships are going to be limited to planet2planet travel and maybe space battles.


----------



## Superior (Jun 15, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> If friends could pilot ships that would be so cool.
> 
> For instance, Trooper and Jedi are pinned down by multiple Siths/stormtroopers
> 
> So your buddy the smuggler comes down in a ship and blasts them to hell with the big guns. Although im sure that ships are going to be limited to planet2planet travel and maybe space battles.


Probably, as cool as that would be. It would be horrible to have it be used on you.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 15, 2010)

Superior said:


> Probably, as cool as that would be. It would be horrible to have it be used on you.



ha well no way in hell could it be in PvP.

But im hoping you can buy bigger/faster/stronger ships, or even form "crews" with other players. So before you go into the game you're alerted if 1 or more of your crewmembers are playing, and get the opportunity to enter the game wherever they are.


----------



## Superior (Jun 15, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> ha well no way in hell could it be in PvP.


That's true. I don't know, That's just _too_ epic


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 15, 2010)

Maybe it could be featured in the team vs. team stuff? With AA guns to balance it out?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 15, 2010)

the only non force class i like so far is the bounty hunter...fuck yeah for jet packs


----------



## Wesley (Jun 15, 2010)

Oversoul said:


> It comes up with so much Force BS that was never even hinted at in the movies.



They didn't use any telekinesis in the first film, unless you want to count Vader Force choking a guy.  Force Lighting was first featured in Return of the Jedi.  It wasn't until the Phantom Menace that Jedi could move at incredible speeds and perform high vertical jumps.  In Attack of the Clones, falling hundreds of feet and landing without injury was show cased.  

Revenge of the Sith didn't feature anything new though, even if they made sure the battles were the largest display of force powers ever on the big screen.

As for me, Trooper class.  Even before the trailer, the idea of a tanky ranged class appealed to me.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 15, 2010)

Doesn't luke do a force jump of sorts in TESB?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 15, 2010)

Luke does indeed use Force Jump in Empire. Not nearly as impressively as it was used in Prequel trilogy, but he did use it.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 15, 2010)

Smuggler or Bounty Hunter for me. The non Jedi/Sith classes have been impressive, most impressive.


----------



## Superior (Jun 16, 2010)

Trooper looks pretty win.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 16, 2010)

Does the game have Lightsaber forms?



Superior said:


> When you can crash your ship down, on top of players I'll be sold.


Or steal other players' ships. 
That'd be pretty cool.


----------



## Corran (Jun 16, 2010)

^ visit your friends ship and then try to steal it maybe? That would be so much fun.
"Come back with my ship!!!!!" While shaking your fist on the ground


----------



## Metaphor (Jun 16, 2010)

i'm goin sith no doubt. shit my pants when i saw the new trailer at E3


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 16, 2010)

Corran said:


> ^ visit your friends ship and then try to steal it maybe? That would be so much fun.
> "Come back with my ship!!!!!" While shaking your fist on the ground


Yeah, but that might end up getting you frozen in carbonite as payback.


----------



## Eki (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm preety pissed that this didn't come out on a console


----------



## Wesley (Jun 16, 2010)

The ships look amazing.  Finally, something bigger than a tiny little freighter.  Although, it does bring up the problem I have with how large the rooms seem to be in the game.  All the demos and trailers I've seen put the ceiling of any particular location at 30 feet.  Way too spacious.  I don't know if it's that way because of certain abilities in the game where a some height is required to perform them, but for me at least it's awkward.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 16, 2010)

This game.

Wow.

Just..wow.

Hurry up stupid 2011 release date!!!


----------



## serger989 (Jun 16, 2010)

Now that smugglers have the shield wall to just like the imperial agents... I want to play an imperial agent absolutely last of all the classes  

Jedi Knight
Smuggler

Sith Inquisitor
Trooper
Bounty Hunter

Jedi Consular
Sith Warrior

Imperial Agent

And so, the order is chosen.


----------



## Saiko (Jun 16, 2010)

Can't wait to play the Inquisitor and a Agent.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 16, 2010)

What does the Imperial Agent do again? 

Is she like that twelek from the first trailer?


----------



## Alien (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm hyped and i've never played a MMORPG before. 

Sigh, there goes my social life.


----------



## Saiko (Jun 16, 2010)

Alienups said:


> I'm hyped and i've never played a MMORPG before.
> 
> Sigh, there goes my social life.



Just get a Girlfriend before the Games comes out ..

If you got the right one she will not leave even if you neglect her because you must Shock Republic Scum to Dust.


----------



## Muk (Jun 16, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Yeah, but that might end up getting you frozen in carbonite as payback.


lol and sold to a hutt xD 

i wanna take control of a destroyer and do orbital bombardment XD

maybe you get abilities to call down orbital bombardment as an ability


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 16, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> What does the Imperial Agent do again?
> 
> Is she like that twelek from the first trailer?


I think so.

It's like the Assassin class in TOR.

[YOUTUBE]xYU1kZNsSFs[/YOUTUBE]

Bounty Hunter.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 16, 2010)

Saiko said:


> Just get a Girlfriend before the Games comes out ..
> 
> If you got the right one she will not leave even if you neglect her because you must Shock Republic Scum to Dust.



If you get the best one she'll be playing with you and helping you level and getting you the best loot!  

/dream


----------



## @lk3mizt (Jun 16, 2010)

ive never played an MMO.... this is going to be my first!


----------



## Weebl (Jun 16, 2010)

Fuck. TOR or Guild Wars 2.... i will have time only for one of these.

Which one should i pick.....


----------



## GorteX (Jun 16, 2010)

Weebl said:


> Fuck. TOR or Guild Wars 2.... i will have time only for one of these.
> 
> Which one should i pick.....



Actually considering Guild Wars 2 over The Old Republic?


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jun 16, 2010)

Guild Wars 2 does have some really interesting gameplay mechanics compared to TOR. I plan on trying both out since GW2 is a one-time purchase.


----------



## Weebl (Jun 16, 2010)

GorteX said:


> Actually considering Guild Wars 2 over The Old Republic?



Yes. Guild Wars 2 looks really solid, and requires no monthly subscription


----------



## Wesley (Jun 16, 2010)

You know, heavy weaponry tended to be the weakest in the first two KotOR games.  I hope Troopers won't be handicapped like that.


----------



## Weebl (Jun 16, 2010)

Isn't the combat ruleset in TOR totally different than that from Kotor?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah, its completely different from KoToR


----------



## Vyse (Jun 16, 2010)

TOR is the only game I'd seriously consider sacrificing my life for.


----------



## Superior (Jun 16, 2010)

Wonder what modders will do to this game.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 16, 2010)

No telling really. There are a lot of possibilities.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 16, 2010)

Bounty Hunters BETTER have jetpacks or i'm gonna RAGEQUIT


----------



## Junas (Jun 16, 2010)

I hope they release the gameplay video of the trooper. I am curious about the abilities and what support they can provide in battle and outside. It will be boring if the majority of the players went for the jedi/sith classes. It will outbalance the game dynamics big time similar to what happened on SWG. Has Bioware talked about that issue yet?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 16, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> Bounty Hunters BETTER have jetpacks or i'm gonna RAGEQUIT



There are only a dozens of videos of Bounty Hunters with Jet Packs now...


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 16, 2010)

Junas said:


> I hope they release the gameplay video of the trooper. I am curious about the abilities and what support they can provide in battle and outside. It will be boring if the majority of the players went for the jedi/sith classes. It will outbalance the game dynamics big time similar to what happened on SWG. Has Bioware talked about that issue yet?



Trooper (probably low level) Gameplay.


----------



## Superior (Jun 16, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> No telling really. There are a lot of possibilities.


Exactly, people spawning infinite armies of Storm Trooper NPC to rape every other player.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh, that specifically is impossible. Those sorts of things are handled on the server side and no amount of modding the game would enable that to happen.

Now if you were to set up a private server of the game then you could do something like that.


----------



## Superior (Jun 16, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> Oh, that specifically is impossible. Those sorts of things are handled on the server side and no amount of modding the game would enable that to happen.
> 
> Now if you were to set up a private server of the game then you could do something like that.


That would be retarded though, plus talk about the lag that would bring.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 16, 2010)

Eh, people set up private servers for other games. It could happen with TOR.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 16, 2010)

Yea how exactly do they plan on managing the jedi/other class ratio. Sure, there are a lot of jedis around during TOR, but if Jedi/sith are a vast majority of players thats pretty lame.


----------



## Superior (Jun 16, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Yea how exactly do they plan on managing the jedi/other class ratio. Sure, there are a lot of jedis around during TOR, but if Jedi/sith are a vast majority of players thats pretty lame.


Just depends on peoples preferences, hopefully that won't happen.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 16, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Yea how exactly do they plan on managing the jedi/other class ratio. Sure, there are a lot of jedis around during TOR, but if Jedi/sith are a vast majority of players thats pretty lame.



Quite honestly I don't think I'm going Jedi for the game I might do Bounty Hunter.

On another note entirely if this game doesn't knock WoW off it's throne i'm going to be disapointed


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 16, 2010)

I think they've done a good job at making the other classes amazing to the point where I agree that Trooper/Bounty Hunter/Agent/Smuggler are just as appealing if not moreso than the jedi/sith.


----------



## valerian (Jun 16, 2010)

Bounty Hunter > Sith and Jedi


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 16, 2010)

i hope the plot of the game is strong and at the forefront unlike other mmo's which just seem to be about trolling and pk'ing.

but its Bioware...i MUST have faith.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 16, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> There are only a dozens of videos of Bounty Hunters with Jet Packs now...



i have yet to see 1


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 16, 2010)

Really? Fine, I'll show you a recent one.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 16, 2010)

from looking at that video it seems our weight will be customizable, maybe even our height...nice touch, i'm sick of everyone having the same body type in games.


----------



## Junas (Jun 16, 2010)

That bounty armor video looked awesome. For the trooper, I can't wait to see what upgrades they get once they are leveled up. I think it would be awesome to have a helmet over the head just like the bounty hunter. I wonder how many variety of guns there will be? I especially want a sniper blaster and a semi automatic blaster if any of those will exist in the game. I hope that those classes who are equipped with guns can carry more than 2 guns. That way we can alternate between different types of guns for specific situations like close quarters, mid range and far range wise.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJdVMPDgSis[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## valerian (Jun 17, 2010)

It seems a lot of people have mixed up what Bioware said. Player ships is only for housing and getting around places, so no word yet on anything about customizing your ships or space battles. 

Confirms it here in this video, the player ship discussion starts around about 3: 30:


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 18, 2010)

Good interview. The Darth Hater's guys are pretty good at pulling out information.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 18, 2010)

Guess what!

Game Trailers had an interview with Daniel Erickson who is the lead story writer for SW:TOR.

Here is something that hasn't been mentioned so far in the topic that he covers in the interview. Two of the playable races were revealed at E3.

There are the Twileks, which have been seen in a few videos that have come out but it wasn't well defined at the time that they were Player Characters.

There is also the Chiss, and the Chiss are the only alien group that are only allied with the Empire. There was apparently a Chiss Imperial Agent that was used in some of the Demos at E3.

The inteview is only about 4 minutes long, it mostly just touches on a few areas. You can find the Game Trailers link here. The main focus of the video is on Multiplayer Dynamics. 



And you can find a youtube in the video here, but I expect the Youtube video to be taken down at some point.


----------



## Corran (Jun 18, 2010)

I watched that earlier today and I have one thing to say. How the fuck are the Chiss involved with the Empire? 
Well I'm kinda concerned how the Chiss are involved with anything outside their own regions.


----------



## valerian (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm totally having a Twi'lek companion


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 18, 2010)

Yeah, that kind of Irks me some too, but the Chiss Empire is pretty vast, even during this era, some of it boarders the Sith Empire. Maybe an outlying colony might have been discovered by the Sith... or something. I don't know. It'll be interesting to see how they explain that one.


----------



## Corran (Jun 18, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'm totally having a Twi'lek companion



 I see a huge percentage of people creating big boobed big assed girls with the character creator.



strongarm85 said:


> Yeah, that kind of Irks me some too, but the Chiss Empire is pretty vast, even during this era, some of it boarders the Sith Empire. Maybe an outlying colony might have been discovered by the Sith... or something. I don't know. It'll be interesting to see how they explain that one.



But the Chiss Empire 3000 years before ANH being that large? I'm not sure I can see that. It makes me wonder if the Unknown Regions are unknown back then. The Chiss didn't even know Basic before Thrawn did his thing.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 18, 2010)

Who knows, maybe they were that large, but the outcome of the war pushed them back into obscurity until they were eventually forgotten. 

You could actually even go so far as to claim that only a few thousand Chiss in total were involved in the first place. For instance you could represent the entire Chis Influence with just handful of NPCs that are kept fairly tucked away, and then the Chiss Player Characters.


----------



## Corran (Jun 18, 2010)

^I can see that.
Kinda like how they explain a smuggler going against a Sith Warrior. They explain you are the best smuggler in the universe and thats how you could match up to a Sith.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 18, 2010)

As long ash Ewok's aren't a playable character, I can forgive the Chiss being involved. An ewok trooper would adorable tough.


----------



## Corran (Jun 18, 2010)

Yub Yub commander.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 18, 2010)

How about an HK assassin droid class? 



Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'm totally having a Twi'lek companion


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2010)

we need less sexy alien jedi and more sexy human jedi plz.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 18, 2010)

Darth said:


> we need less sexy alien jedi and more sexy human jedi plz.



Satele Shan has the whole milf thing going for her...


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Satele Shan has the whole milf thing going for her...



And I'm lovin' it!


----------



## Superior (Jun 18, 2010)

You guys are something else.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 18, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Satele Shan has the whole milf thing going for her...


Are you serious?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 18, 2010)

wtf is a chiss and how do i kill it?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 18, 2010)

I wonder how long before everyone moves on from the MMORPG. . .


----------



## Darth (Jun 18, 2010)

Superior said:


> You guys are something else.



Hey, visual appeal makes gameplay what it is you know.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 18, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> wtf is a chiss and how do i kill it?


----------



## martryn (Jun 18, 2010)

I stuck with Dungeons and Dragons online for three years.  I think I can give this game three years as well.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 18, 2010)

Here's to hoping you can customize your spaceship as well.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 18, 2010)

martryn said:


> I stuck with Dungeons and Dragons online for three years.  I think I can give this game three years as well.



I could give it longer than that. It's going to be a damn sight better than DDO at launch.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 18, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I wonder how long before everyone moves on from the MMORPG. . .



ugh, it will only evolve into more interactive shit down the line...soon enough consoles will be in on this and then good old fashion single player will die its final death.

fucking mmo's


----------



## Wesley (Jun 18, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Are you serious?



She's a 40-something (probably) and she has a kid.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 18, 2010)

> She's a 40-something (probably) and she has a kid.



She doesnt look 40 in the trailer...this could be her rise as a Jedi and her being in her 20s. Anyone know what age she becomes Grand Master Jedi?



RAGING BONER said:


> ugh, it will only evolve into more interactive shit down the line...soon enough consoles will be in on this and then good old fashion single player will die its final death.
> 
> fucking mmo's



Mmo's are just another stepping stone to the Matrix...lol


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 18, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> She doesnt look 40 in the trailer...this could be her rise as a Jedi and her being in her 20s. Anyone know what age she becomes Grand Master Jedi?
> 
> 
> 
> Mmo's are just another stepping stone to the Matrix...lol



That's not Satele Shan.

Satele was just a Padawan after the fall of Coruscant,and the Hope trailer takes place a couple of years before that.

Maybe her mother (who was exiled from the Jedi Order ).


----------



## Wesley (Jun 18, 2010)

As she is when the game takes place.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 18, 2010)

hmm...so who could be the one in the trailer....?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 18, 2010)

It is Satele Shan. The Hope trailer takes place only 2 years before game. Satele Shan is the Grandmaster of the Jedi Order 2 years later. She may only be a Padawan during hope, but rank's like Padawan don't really portray things like how strong someone is in the force. 

Besides, Bastila Shan was a Padwan during the events of Knights of the Old Republic.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 18, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> It is Satele Shan. The Hope trailer takes place only 2 years before game. Satele Shan is the Grandmaster of the Jedi Order 2 years later. She may only be a Padawan during hope, but rank's like Padawan don't really portray things like how strong someone is in the force.
> 
> Besides, Bastila Shan was a Padwan during the events of Knights of the Old Republic.



Wait..what? 

Where the heck did you pull this stupid crap out from? 

The Hope Trailer takes place at least 2 years from the fall of Coruscant.

The fall of Coruscant takes place and a year or more pass and after that the treaty of Coruscant is signed and Satele Shan together with her Jedi Master have an important contribution to this.

At least 10 years pass after that and then we have Grandmaster Satele Shan.

And Bastila Shan was a Jedi Knight..no matter how powerful,the Jedi Council would have never approved for just a Padawan to lead Jedi into battle like Bastila did onboard Revan's ship..


----------



## Muk (Jun 18, 2010)

Bastila was a Padawan!

Its in KOTOR1. They tell you she's a PADAWAN, you get to make fun of Bastila for being a Padawan if you want in KOTOR 1.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't think the girl in the trailer is Satele.

Bastilla was a Padawan.  She had freakishly good Battle Meditation though, so they used her for alot of important stuff.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 18, 2010)

Muk said:


> Bastila was a Padawan!
> 
> Its in KOTOR1. They tell you she's a PADAWAN, you get to make fun of Bastila for being a Padawan if you want in KOTOR 1.



She was just technically a Padawan because her master died before being able to make her a full Knight.

That's one of the reasons she was so pissed.

Also,from Wookipedia:

*



			She is a Knight. The New Essential Chronology says so.--Jedi Kasra 16:30, 11 August 2007 (UTC)
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Muk (Jun 18, 2010)

ciupy did you play kotor?

cause w/e wookipedia is saying. its wrong. the game says she's a padawan and she was send to dangerous missions cause of her battle meditation.

she was not knighted cause she still was/is an arrogant little prick by the time revan was converted. 

maybe she was knighted later after the star forge, but during the star forge incident she was still a padawan


----------



## Wesley (Jun 18, 2010)

Bastilla was pissed off because she had issues with her mother and father.  She was a Padawan that _pretended_ to be a Jedi.  Yes, technically she didn't lie, but considering her high and mighty, all-knowing attitude, it was one of the foilables to her character.  They actually made fun of her for not being a Jedi yet.

I would be upset if they actually retconned the game or added, in my view, unwanted details.


----------



## Muk (Jun 18, 2010)

what wesley says there

that's the reason why she wasn't knighted


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 18, 2010)

Muk said:


> ciupy did you play kotor?
> 
> cause w/e wookipedia is saying. its wrong. the game says she's a padawan and she was send to dangerous missions cause of her battle meditation.
> 
> ...



Her power was that of a Jedi Knight,nevermind the politics and the titles.

She didn't have a master anymore and as you said she was arrogant,but as far as strenght goes she had it in spades.

Don't forget that she together with a small squad was sent to capture Revan.

I don't see any Padawan being tasked with a mission like that.

So yes,she was a Padawan in name only,but her strenght was one of a Jedi Knight.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 18, 2010)

First, off Wookiepedia has gotten it wrong in the past.

Second, I kind of doubt a The New Essential Chronology, published in 2007, has very much if any definitive information about who stars in a Video Game trailer in 2010.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 18, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> First, off Wookiepedia has gotten it wrong in the past.
> 
> Second, I kind of doubt a The New Essential Chronology, published in 2007, has very much if any definitive information about who stars in a Video Game trailer in 2010.



Okay,the discussion was a bit derailed there!

So..Satele Shan was shown in a comic shortly after the Treaty of Coruscant was being signed.

She was depicted as being very young,at maximum in her early twenties and her weapon was a green single-bladed lightsaber,not a double-bladed blue lightsaber as the mysterious Jedi chick used in the Hope trailer.


----------



## Muk (Jun 18, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Her power was that of a Jedi Knight,nevermind the politics and the titles.
> 
> She didn't have a master anymore and as you said she was arrogant,but as far as strenght goes she had it in spades.
> 
> ...



we aren't arguing about strength here, just title 

and honestly do you really believe she would have lived against Revan once he started the fight? 

she only really grew in power once she started following revan 

if it wasn't for malak's betrayal, revan would have slaughtered bastila and the rest 

but that's for a different story.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 18, 2010)

Muk said:


> *we aren't arguing about strength here, just title *
> and honestly do you really believe she would have lived against Revan once he started the fight?
> 
> she only really grew in power once she started following revan
> ...



Touche.

But I do tend to dissociate titles from actual worth.

Just look at Anakin..and Naruto..


----------



## Wesley (Jun 18, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Okay,the discussion was a bit derailed there!
> 
> So..Satele Shan was shown in a comic shortly after the Treaty of Coruscant was being signed.
> 
> She was depicted as being very young,at maximum in her early twenties and her weapon was a green single-bladed lightsaber,not a double-bladed blue lightsaber as the mysterious Jedi chick used in the Hope trailer.



Satele is probably a bit older than that in the comics.  Considering her fairly aged appearance in her biography, she couldn't possibly be in her twenties during the comics.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 18, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Okay,the discussion was a bit derailed there!
> 
> So..Satele Shan was shown in a comic shortly after the Treaty of Coruscant was being signed.
> 
> She was depicted as being very young,at maximum in her early twenties and her weapon was a green single-bladed lightsaber,not a double-bladed blue lightsaber as the mysterious Jedi chick used in the Hope trailer.



Lightsaber was destroyed in battle during the clip. :ho


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 18, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Satele is probably a bit older than that in the comics.  Considering her fairly aged appearance in her biography, she couldn't possibly be in her twenties during the comics.



She was just a young Padawan in the comics,thrust into a horrible,horrible situation!

She only became a grandmaster after at least a decade or more (there was a short time of peace between the treaty and the start of the game).

See for yourself how young she was!



And considering that if you substract 3 or more years from that age to get to the Hope timeline,you can see that she would have been too young to be that female Jedi.

Edit:

If her lightsabre broke,why didn't she just build a new,double-bladed one?

Afterall,it certainly seems to the that Jedi's favoured fighting tool?


----------



## Wesley (Jun 18, 2010)

Anyway, the identity of the smokin' hot Jedi girl is for the time being, unknown.  The dude our uber Sith Maruader killed in the last trailer was eventually named though, so I'm sure that not only will our lovely Counsular be named, but also the steadfast trooper that helped her as well.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 18, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> She was just a young Padawan in the comics,thrust into a horrible,horrible situation!
> 
> She only became a grandmaster after at least a decade or more (there was a short time of peace between the treaty and the start of the game).



She was not a Padawan in the comics.  She was a full fledged Jedi Knight.  It just so happened that was she sent on a mission with her old master.  Otherwise she was perfectly capable of and priveleged to perform independent actions.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 18, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Edit:
> 
> If her lightsabre broke,why didn't she just build a new,double-bladed one?
> 
> Afterall,it certainly seems to the that Jedi's favoured fighting tool?


Maybe because she saw the flaws of the double bladed lightsaber? If she had a single blade, she would have been able to block that attack by Malgus. *shrugs*


----------



## Wesley (Jun 19, 2010)

So all this new info and chatter made me want to play Knight of the Old Republic again.  So I get the disks out, reinstall it.  The hardware manager claims that I meet the minimum requirements, so I go ahead and fire it up.

Long story short, apparently my old card, the one I had replaced with a new one back in 06, is unable to run the game.  My old card gave out last fall, so I've been using the old one for awhile now.

It says it meets the minimum, but the game won't show backgrounds or character models or anything.  I have the settings as low as they'll go, but I got nothing.

It'll run Halo just fine, so what gives?


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 19, 2010)

Your drivers probably need an update or something.
And I've been playing the 2 games as well. TSL with the restored content that I haven't played yet. 

edit:
TSL is so anal though because you have to find parts to construct your lightsaber, good thing I have KSGE. 

Now I wonder if they're going to do the same thing with TOR as well for the Jedi and Sith classes.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 19, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Your drivers probably need an update or something.



How do I do that?


----------



## Saiko (Jun 19, 2010)

The Wait is killing me     :x


----------



## Wesley (Jun 19, 2010)

Possible fix for my problem, but it involves installing an old version of my card's drivers and I don't know how to do that.  Right now I just wish I had my Nvidia card working so I wouldn't be having all these problems.


----------



## valerian (Jun 19, 2010)

Tell you what I don't understand, where the hell are they going to put all the player ships?


----------



## serger989 (Jun 19, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Tell you what I don't understand, where the hell are they going to put all the player ships?



Probably a private instance in the same place for all the players (like a dungeon entrance, but for our ships) And if we wanna show off our ships, we merely invite friends to the group. Sounds reasonable to me and that way everyone gets what they want. No need to show off your ship to random noobs at the space docks ;P I _assume_ the customization is mainly on the inside of your ship.


----------



## valerian (Jun 19, 2010)

That makes sense.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jun 19, 2010)

This game looks awesome, Just hope they open up beta already.


----------



## Muk (Jun 20, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Possible fix for my problem, but it involves installing an old version of my card's drivers and I don't know how to do that.  Right now I just wish I had my Nvidia card working so I wouldn't be having all these problems.


what's your current card? it should have some sort of updates depending on who made it.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 20, 2010)

Muk said:


> what's your current card? it should have some sort of updates depending on who made it.



Radeon X300.  It's about 8 years old.


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 20, 2010)

I really want to play this game..but I'd be reduced to playing on the weekend. Unless I can move closer to my job.

I have a feeling I would get completely addicted to this. WoW was close...but due to the more fantasy subject matter, it didn't hold me for longer than a month or two.


----------



## GorteX (Jun 20, 2010)

274+ days until this amazing game 

Time isn't going fast enough


----------



## MechaTC (Jun 20, 2010)

I heard 2011...did they release a more specific release date?


----------



## Wesley (Jun 20, 2010)

MechaTC said:


> I heard 2011...did they release a more specific release date?



Spring of 2011.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 20, 2010)

What I really want are step by step instructions on how to fix my computer so it'll play Kotor without ruining everything else.


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Jun 20, 2010)

Question: Where can I find Kotor 1 and 2 for the mac(gonna get a mac this summer), and due to the wait on ToR, I need something to refresh my memory. 

Also, what classes you gonna be? Sith Warrior=


----------



## Payapaya (Jun 20, 2010)

Karn of Zeon said:


> Question: Where can I find Kotor 1 and 2 for the mac(gonna get a mac this summer), and due to the wait on ToR, I need something to refresh my memory.



I believe only the first one is available on the Mac.  You will also probably have to get it online or order it through a store as I doubt many retail stores have it in stock.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 20, 2010)

Since we are talking about KOTOR here... I just started the game.. whats the best stats to use? I'm running solider.


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Jun 20, 2010)

Payapaya said:


> I believe only the first one is available on the Mac.  You will also probably have to get it online or order it through a store as I doubt many retail stores have it in stock.



Damn, but should I play the 2nd? I wanna to play the 1st on my new Mac(gonna get for graduation present), but I also want to play the 2nd one. Is the 2nd one be played on 360?


----------



## Payapaya (Jun 20, 2010)

You can get the second one on Xbox.  The problem with getting it on Xbox is that you will not be able to enjoy the work some modders did with restoring a lot of the content that was cut.

Edit:


The Boss said:


> Since we are talking about KOTOR here... I just started the game.. whats the best stats to use? I'm running solider.



Click the recommend button when creating a character. 

If you want to always be the dominate one in battle just pump up strength, dexterity and constitution.  Thrown in some wisdom if you want to use force powers more often.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 20, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Since we are talking about KOTOR here... I just started the game.. whats the best stats to use? I'm running solider.



You can't fully enjoy the game if you put all your points into combat stats though.  Things like Charisma, Intelligence, Repair, etc. will effect what you can and cannot do throughout the game.


----------



## Payapaya (Jun 20, 2010)

Wesley said:


> You can't fully enjoy the game if you put all your points into combat stats though.  Things like Charisma, Intelligence, Repair, etc. will effect what you can and cannot do throughout the game.



Most stuff, if I remember correctly, you can use team mates.  Now if you run solo than that is another story.  The only thing you cannot use team mates for is Persuade.  The problem is that with a soldier you have to spend 2 points to get 1 in persuasion.  In the long run you will still miss out unless you spend some of your feat points, you would also have to raise your intelligence if you want to go into other talents like demo and med.  Of course you can solve that later if you pick the right Jedi Class.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 20, 2010)

I am going to pimp my ship out .


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 20, 2010)

I dont think you can customize your ship though...at least bioware staff didnt actually say you could.

They said it would be very similar to the Ebon Hawk...which wasnt customizable. So I dont there will be that much flexibility to the ship. Never played WOW so just wondering could you customize your mounts?


----------



## Wesley (Jun 20, 2010)

Payapaya said:


> Most stuff, if I remember correctly, you can use team mates.  Now if you run solo than that is another story.  The only thing you cannot use team mates for is Persuade.  The problem is that with a soldier you have to spend 2 points to get 1 in persuasion.  In the long run you will still miss out unless you spend some of your feat points, you would also have to raise your intelligence if you want to go into other talents like demo and med.  Of course you can solve that later if you pick the right Jedi Class.



Upgrading Hk-47 required a high repair skill and there were several places where computer spikes and friendly driods were unavailable or impractical.  And as you pointed out, persuasion was important as well.

Personally, I found the only way to really play through the game was going the Scout/Sentinel route.  That free implant and the stun block helped alot.


----------



## Karn of Zeon (Jun 20, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Upgrading Hk-47 required a high repair skill and there were several places where computer spikes and friendly driods were unavailable or impractical.  And as you pointed out, persuasion was important as well.
> 
> Personally, I found the only way to really play through the game was going the Scout/Sentinel route.  That free implant and the stun block helped alot.



I prefered the Jedi Guardian/Soldier route. Killing Malak in the Blue Mandalorian Armor around the End was


----------



## Payapaya (Jun 20, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Upgrading Hk-47 required a high repair skill and there were several places where computer spikes and friendly driods were unavailable or impractical.  And as you pointed out, persuasion was important as well.
> 
> Personally, I found the only way to really play through the game was going the Scout/Sentinel route.  That free implant and the stun block helped alot.



I forgot about that stuff.  It has been quite awhile since I last played a full game.  I have it installed along with some mods that add content, but I have yet to give it a go.  

Couldn't you go Soldier/Consular and get persuade and repair to cost 1 point instead of two?  Maybe I am thinking Scout/Consular.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 20, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Since we are talking about KOTOR here... *I just started the game*.. whats the best stats to use? I'm running solider.



so young, so innocent...


----------



## Acidblood7 (Jun 20, 2010)

Too bad the gameplay in this game sucks ass.  Guess Bioware, Lucasarts, and EA are hoping the amount of content is more then enough to compensate for the old school gameplay mechanics.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 20, 2010)

> Since we are talking about KOTOR here... I just started the game.. whats the best stats to use? I'm running solider.


Depends on what you want to be in the end. Combat specialist then you go for STR or DEX. Force user, WIS. Skills like repair, computer, demolitions etc. are all useless since you have party members who can do that for you. Persuade is the only skill that I really found to be useful. So, unless you want to repair droids or machinery, hack computers, disable mines, pick locks etc. then don't waste points on INT and leave it at 8.



> Upgrading Hk-47 required a high repair skill and there were several places where computer spikes and friendly driods were unavailable or impractical.


I remember only one instance where you yourself will have to use your computer skills, which shouldn't be a problem if you play a Dark Sided character because you don't have to use them.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 21, 2010)

Acidblood7 said:


> Too bad the gameplay in this game sucks ass.  Guess Bioware, Lucasarts, and EA are hoping the amount of content is more then enough to compensate for the old school gameplay mechanics.



Obvious Troll Post considering...

A. You haven't played the game.
B. The Beta code isn't even out yet and the game could likely change significantly between the Alpha Code and the Beta.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 21, 2010)

The new gameplay vids looked alot better than the previous ones.  There seems to be some problems with multiplayer and perspectives though.  There's some warping and oddities if you watch someone else playing while using your own character.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 21, 2010)

I didn't notice anything wrong.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 21, 2010)

my only problem with the game is that in a world with so many different weapons no one ever seems to bleed or get burn or get cut up :/


----------



## Muk (Jun 21, 2010)

Wesley said:


> Radeon X300.  It's about 8 years old.




ok this is for windows 7

but i think you should be able to find the driver you need.

and if you can't understand anything, my proxy sits in germany, just reload it to english.

should do the trick, hopefully. if it isn't the driver that's bad hmm then dunno xD

@boss

for kotor depends on what you want to do, but any of the 'soft' skills besides persuade, you don't need actually.

you can also opt for using force persuade to force some options, which will require some sort of good wisdom/charisma, but little points in persuasion.

as far as combat is concerned, dex for AC and str for dmg with light saber


----------



## The Boss (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys. Imma up my persuasion skills in the game for sure. :ho  This game is kinda lulzy cuz of the graphics.. but its the good kind of lulz.  




RAGING BONER said:


> so young, so innocent...


U MAD?


----------



## Payapaya (Jun 21, 2010)

Boss are you playing it on PC or Xbox?  If you are playing it on PC you can get the mods that retore content that has been cut, along with a really nice mod that adds on to the game.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 21, 2010)

You can make Bastilla wear less clothing.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 21, 2010)

Payapaya said:


> Boss are you playing it on PC or Xbox?  If you are playing it on PC you can get the mods that retore content that has been cut, along with a really nice mod that adds on to the game.



PC of course. Linkage?  I got the Steam version.. can I still mod steam games? (I'm new to PC and Steam. Be nice to me. )


----------



## Payapaya (Jun 21, 2010)

The Boss said:


> PC of course. Linkage?  I got the Steam version.. can I still mod steam games? (I'm new to PC and Steam. Be nice to me. )



Yes you can mod the steam version as that is what I did. 





This is considered to be one of the best mods that adds content for the game.  I have yet to try it though.  .  You can also look around at the site, there is also a lot of stuff for the second Knights of the Old Republic.

Be sure to read the directions.  Most of the stuff will go into the over ride file.  They will let you know if something does not go into the override.  Also some of the mods have an installer, BoS does, so intalling those are easy.  Just make sure you send them to the right place and do not go over board with mods as some might not be compatiable.  Some mods will require you to start a new game.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 21, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> I didn't notice anything wrong.



When they were doing the multiplayer demo from the perspective of the Consular, the Trooper she was healing would point his gun one way and fire in a different one.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 21, 2010)

Muk said:


> ok this is for windows 7
> 
> but i think you should be able to find the driver you need.
> 
> ...



Thanks, but I'm sure I have the latest version for Catalyst for my OS.  The drivers for the card are just bad and incompatible with the game.  That much I think I've managed to gather from reading the Bioware forums.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 21, 2010)

Complete the game first before modding since you might get spoiled looking up the mods.



> When they were doing the multiplayer demo from the perspective of the Consular, the Trooper she was healing would point his gun one way and fire in a different one.


I completely missed that.


----------



## Angelus (Jun 21, 2010)

I already signed up for pre-release game testing. Hope they choose me 

I'm also playing the Jedi Knight games again, so I'm already really hyped for this game


----------



## The Boss (Jun 22, 2010)

SOSOSOSOSO_SOoooooo_... Still in the early stages of KOTOR, (need to go find a thing for the dudes ship so I can win the race to rescue that one chick) why does the game keep interrupting me to talk to Carth. I mean his voice is damn sexy (KAIDAN ) but hell... it annoying. He keep saying stupid shit. The more I talk to him the more I do not want. I'm beginning to dislike him..


----------



## Wesley (Jun 22, 2010)

Everyone loves to bag on Carth.  

...I wish I could play.


----------



## Superior (Jun 22, 2010)

Carth has a reason for his madness


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 22, 2010)

Carth sucks, but yeah he has a reason for being mad. If you keep talking to him, you'll find out and may net you some XP.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 22, 2010)

I like how in KOTOR 2 they mention the many ways of how bounty-hunters/assasins would hunt down and kill Jedi...interesting stuff.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 22, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> I like how in KOTOR 2 they mention the many ways of how bounty-hunters/assasins would hunt down and kill Jedi...interesting stuff.



Hopefully some of those tactics are seen in this oncoming Old Republic game...

I wanna fight some assassins and shit as a Jedi!!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jun 22, 2010)

everybody knows Bastilla > Carth, that's why Lucas arts decided on making Kotor 1 character a male (canonical) and the Exile in Kotor 2 female

although the romance options in Kotor 2 are like 3 bajillion times better than K1...oh handmaiden and your naked training sessions pek


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 22, 2010)

You can eventually kill Carth...just as you can kill Kaidan.  

Best decision I ever made in KoToR was to kill Carth...damn annoying bastard.


----------



## Payapaya (Jun 22, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> everybody knows Bastilla > Carth, that's why Lucas arts decided on making Kotor 1 character a male (canonical) and the Exile in Kotor 2 female
> 
> although the romance options in Kotor 2 are like 3 bajillion times better than K1...oh handmaiden and your naked training sessions pek



I wish that the female PC in Kotor 2 can get the option to take the handmaiden instead of that other fellow.  I do not even think I used him much or bothered to really talk to him when I rolled through the game with a female character.  Than again I do not remember much from Kotor 2.

But I do remember Force Crush. pek


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 22, 2010)

I chose my male exile character purely for the romance options. Otherwise I would have been a female as i usually pick.

Love the dialogue and interactions on the ship!

Paraphrased of women dialogue  on the ship:


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Hand maiden*: er...umm...do you want another trainning session...?

*Visas* (to Hand Maiden): Why does your heart beat faster when the Exile comes into the room?...Tell me is he attractive?

*Mira:* Okay I like you, but if we're going to hook up Im going to have to show these other two women whos top dog.

*Kreia:* Exile get your mind out of the gutter! You shouldnt think of those women like that before a misson. 

Eh...Im a jedi - but Im also a guy right?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 22, 2010)

Also anyone remember if they're going to make your appearnce change depended on how strong you become in the force - like KOTOR 2...?

I didnt like how you would end up looking like zombies for the Sith side. Burning, golden eyes is enough I reckon.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 22, 2010)

Waking Dreamer said:


> I chose my male exile character purely for the romance options. Otherwise I would have been a female as i usually pick.
> 
> Love the dialogue and interactions on the ship!
> 
> ...



It annoyed me that you couldn't get the Handmaiden if you were female, when I played through it on my second playthrough.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm still hoping for KOTOR 3


----------



## Superior (Jun 22, 2010)

Champagne Supernova said:


> I'm still hoping for KOTOR 3


We can only hope they will make it.


----------



## Corran (Jun 22, 2010)

According to Bioware this is KOTOR 3, 4, 5 and 6


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 23, 2010)

Actually according to Bioware this is KOTOR 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, and 10 because each Bioware were to make single player games out of each individual class's stories then they would have enough material in each class for a full KoToR game.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 23, 2010)

I want more HK-47 and Hanharr 

Best things about KOTOR2


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 23, 2010)

An HK assassin droid companion would be win.


----------



## Muk (Jun 23, 2010)

best thing would be for you to find hk47 and have him become your companion  or be able to get a non combat pet that is hk47


----------



## Superior (Jun 23, 2010)

I still want a separate KOTOR 3.


----------



## Payapaya (Jun 23, 2010)

Muk said:


> best thing would be for you to find hk47 and have him become your companion  or be able to get a *non combat* pet that is *hk47*





A non combat HK-47 is simply impossible.  Besides, who would want a HK-47 who could not blast meat bags?



			
				strongarm85 said:
			
		

> Actually according to Bioware this is KOTOR 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, and 10 because each Bioware were to make single player games out of each individual class's stories then they would have enough material in each class for a full KoToR game.



We will have to wait and play it to see if that description is fitting.  I guess if they are going by the perspectives that are offered of the overall story than it is fitting.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 23, 2010)

Superior said:


> I still want a separate KOTOR 3.



That's one of those situations where you can wish in one hand and shit in the other to see which one gets full first. At this point I seriously doubt there will be a true Knights of the Old Republic 3.


----------



## Superior (Jun 23, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> That's one of those situations where you can wish in one hand and shit in the other to see which one gets full first. At this point I seriously doubt there will be a true Knights of the Old Republic 3.


That's disappointing, it would be great.


----------



## Superior (Jun 23, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> at this point the only way i can see them even making a Kotor 3 plot is by having it take place in the Unknown regions after Revan arrives there...perhaps you take up the mantle of a newbie sith character trying to sabotage the empire or something. Other than that, it ain't gonna happen.


That's basically had I was thinking, maybe I a little more though.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 24, 2010)

Fuuuuck..it seems that there are some rumours floating around that tomorrow,on June 25'th the closed Beta for the Old Republic shall begin!!!


----------



## Graham Aker (Jun 24, 2010)

Anyone here signed up for the beta then?


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 24, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Anyone here signed up for the beta then?



I don't want to.

I want to experience the game without bugs,to get the full things..not just a small,buggy taste..


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jun 24, 2010)

Graham Aker said:


> Anyone here signed up for the beta then?



I did, indeed.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 24, 2010)

I also signed up for the Beta. A lot of people signed up for the Beta with high end gaming machines. I'm hoping that my computer being on the low end of what might be able to play the game will help me get into the beta.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah..but closed beta..this will not be any fun.

Just doing specific levels and maps with specific classes in search for some bugs.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 24, 2010)

IT HAS BEGUN TONIGHT!!!!! 

The Old Republic Beta Invite:




The Old Republic Launcher:




FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## valerian (Jun 24, 2010)

Hopefully we get some more gameplay vids.


----------



## FakePeace (Jun 24, 2010)

I also signed up for the Beta. Still hoping to test the game :/


----------



## valerian (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 17, 2010)

they're putting in the music from the movies and the 2 KotoR's...that's all i needed to hear


----------



## Nakor (Jul 17, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> they're putting in the music from the movies and the 2 KotoR's...that's all i needed to hear



speaking of the star wars music, I just got back from seeing Star Wars in concert. It was pretty neat at times.


----------



## Superior (Jul 17, 2010)

Sweet deal.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 17, 2010)

I can't wait to get this.


----------



## valerian (Jul 20, 2010)

This thread is too dead. 

Also, I wonder how many playable species there'll be?  Considering the SW universe is filled with lots of diverse species, there'll be a lot to choose from. But the question is which ones and how many will there be, and I'd really hate it if some races didn't make it in cause of how they look. But anyways, hopefully we'll find out more information at Comic Con.

But so far we have four confirmed races:

Humans
Twi'leks
Chiss
Rattataki

Highly probable and fan favorites:

Zabrak
Nautolan
Togruta
Kaleesh
Trandoshan
Shistavanen
Rodian
Mon Calamari
Kel dorian
Ithorian
Bothan
Cathar
Chagrian
Nikto
Mirialan
Noghri
Devaronian
Bith
Duros
Falleen
Yoda's species :ho

It's obvious that not all of them are going to be playable though.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 20, 2010)

As great as it would be, that's a tab much.

Where are the Wookies in this?


----------



## valerian (Jul 20, 2010)

Wookies can't speak basic and Lucas ruled them out of being Jedis.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 20, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Wookies can't speak basic and Lucas ruled them out of being Jedis.


They don't have to be Jedi, they could be anything else, other beings could just understand them.


----------



## valerian (Jul 20, 2010)

They could make it work.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 20, 2010)

They won't do it, I don't think.


----------



## valerian (Jul 20, 2010)

Damn it, you've given me hope that Wookies maybe playable, even though they most likely won't


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 20, 2010)

You never know, the game isn't out yet. ^^


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 21, 2010)

Most likely you might be able to get a wookie companion, but you probably wont be able to play as a wookie yourself.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 21, 2010)

That's depressing, everyone loves Wookies.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 21, 2010)

What, no driod?  But I want to blow people's knees out at 120 KMs away...


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 21, 2010)

That's _too_ epic.

I want HK-47.


----------



## valerian (Jul 24, 2010)

Space combat confirmed:


----------



## Muk (Jul 24, 2010)

surprising butt sex space combat 

can't wait to see it


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 24, 2010)

Fuck Wookies.

I'm probably just gonna roll a human, though.


----------



## "Shion" (Jul 24, 2010)

Wookies were never my favorite, either. 

I would definitely prefer gameplay as another Jedi rather than a wookie.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 24, 2010)

...

Jedi=/= Race. There are wookie Jedi.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 24, 2010)

If Wookies could tear arms out of theirs sockets, would you play them then?


----------



## Muk (Jul 24, 2010)

is that an instant attack that disables the enemy?  if so then i'd play them 

otherwise they suck

they can't wear armor in Kotor 

so they suck cause they are all natural armor which totally sucks for them


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 24, 2010)

What's with all the Wookie hatred?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 24, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> What's with all the Wookie hatred?



Im curious to that myself...no one liked Chewbacca?

How about an Ewok as a playable race?


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 24, 2010)

gtfo furfags


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm no Wookie lover, but they have potential to be beast in this. 

Ewoks would only be fun to land ships on.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 24, 2010)

Space Combat. 



> How about an Ewok as a playable race?


I'll kill it with fire. 

And Chewie was awesome.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 24, 2010)

Someone will have to mod the Millennium Falcon and Slave 1 into this.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jul 24, 2010)

Can't believe I didn't get invited a beta invite.


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 25, 2010)

Judge Gabranth said:


> Can't believe I didn't get invited a beta invite.


Same here man, it sucks.

:ho


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Jul 25, 2010)

No Wookie Jedi?


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 26, 2010)

A Wookie Jedi would be amazing.


----------



## valerian (Jul 26, 2010)

> 1:03PM PST - James Ohlen: You can customize your ship and engage in space combat. October PC Gamer will reveal more details as well as info on the Jedi Knight. DevTracker post here, PC Gamer cover here.
> 1:14PM PST - James Ohlen: World quests, flashpoints, and story arcs included.
> 1:18PM PST - James Ohlen: House Thul on Alderaan is Sith aligned. House Organa is Republic aligned.
> 1:18PM PST - James Ohlen: You get light side points even if your group chooses dark side.
> ...





Video:


----------



## Corran (Jul 26, 2010)

I want so bad :33


----------



## Skywalker (Jul 26, 2010)

Pretty good interview, I enjoy these people.


----------



## valerian (Aug 7, 2010)

Pureblood Sith and Zabrak  Don't really care about the other two species though.


----------



## Corran (Aug 7, 2010)

Never knew there was a Sith species


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 7, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Pureblood Sith and Zabrak  Don't really care about the other two species though.


I never thought they'd care to put in the actual species of Sith.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 7, 2010)

They have to be genetically engineered or something, they can't be the _actual_ Sith Race.

Depending on the customization I'm rolling either Human or Miraluka, though.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 7, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> They have to be genetically engineered or something, they can't be the _actual_ Sith Race.
> 
> Depending on the customization I'm rolling either Human or Miraluka, though.


Miraluka are the species that see though the Force Sight only, right? That would be pretty sweet.


----------



## valerian (Aug 7, 2010)

Anakin Solo said:


> Miraluka are the species that see though the Force Sight only, right? That would be pretty sweet.



It's not like you're actually going to see through the force in game though.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 7, 2010)

Well, I know.

That would be a cool addition, but I didn't expect it to actually be in.


----------



## Angelus (Aug 15, 2010)

Bioware revealed the Guardian and Sentinel classes for Jedis:



I've never been a fan of the two-weapon fighting in KotOR, plus the heavy armor looks cool with the Jedi Robes, so I'm probably going to play as a Guardian.


----------



## valerian (Aug 15, 2010)

Game is looking great.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 15, 2010)

This game better be the WoW killer


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 15, 2010)

Nova said:


> This game better be the WoW killer


I'm seriously hoping for this, this game will take away it's 12 million players.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2010)

There is no such thing as a WoW killer. The only thing that can destroy WoW is Activision-Blizzard.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 15, 2010)

WoW is only dying with old age. It just has too big headstart, compared to any new mmo's it has like 10x more content and it's already pretty balanced and all.

Still I hope TOR is going to give us mmo freaks some alternatives ;D


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 15, 2010)

I want to see some actual Space Combat, I hope you can buy some different  ships too, because I'd rather not see a billion of the same ship.


----------



## valerian (Aug 15, 2010)

You probably can't buy your own ship, but I'm sure they said something about customizing it, so you'll probably be able to buy parts for it or something.

Oh and this maybe the first time I'll choose a Tank over a dps. 

Datarmouredjedi


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 15, 2010)

Well if not, more will probably come in expansion or patches.

Somehow seeing Consular/Inquisitors with Double-Bladed Lightsabers looks silly to me, they have mostly been used by mostly combat focused force users. Well at least Maul was, unless you count Exar-Kun, but he also favored lightsaber combat if memory serves.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 15, 2010)

It would be nice, but your right.

There only be planets right? No hope for space stations?


----------



## valerian (Aug 15, 2010)

It'd be stupidly retarded if this game didn't feature some big ass space station for us to explore.  



Nightfall said:


> Well if not, more will probably come in expansion or patches.
> 
> Somehow seeing Consular/Inquisitors with Double-Bladed Lightsabers looks silly to me, they have mostly been used by mostly combat focused force users. Well at least Maul was, unless you count Exar-Kun, but he also favored lightsaber combat if memory serves.



Same, I wish they could just use a singler lightsaber. 

And if there's one thing I hate about this game, it's the restrictions they've made.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 15, 2010)

i hate how the lightsabers go through the enemies without any form of visible damage...

the least they could do is program in some sort of parrying until you deliver the killing blow which cleaves the foe in half or something.


----------



## FakePeace (Aug 15, 2010)

I doubt you will be able to move free in outer space with your ship. Besides that, I don't hope Old Republic to "kill" WoW. Mass player -> mass idiots :/


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2010)

Space-combat is currently stated as more of an on-rail shooter.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 15, 2010)

Eh..they are much too focused on giving away little details and not sharing the REAL gameplay and story.

I think this leaked gameplay and story for the Imperial Agent says more about the game than 10 freaking Friday updates:



Looking forward to this!


Also keep in mind that in the beta the current graphical setting is medium and you can't go higher than that..so no maximum detail in the closed beta.


Also,character creation screens:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't see an option for race, heh.


----------



## valerian (Aug 15, 2010)

Why do I get the feeling we'll be seeing a lot players running around named Porkins.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 15, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> I don't see an option for race, heh.



If you select the gladiator background (or the third option in the case of the other classes) you will be able to select your race.

Any other background except for that will give you the default "human" race.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2010)

Ah, right. Still gay that they're confining races to classes, though.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 15, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Ah, right. Still gay that they're confining races to classes, though.



Well..a Pureblood Sith wouldn't have made for a very good Jedi now,would he? 


At least the races are cool!


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 15, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> Space-combat is currently stated as more of an on-rail shooter.






Jotaro Kujo said:


> Why do I get the feeling we'll be seeing a lot players running around named Porkins.


Oh, we will.

Either that our a lot of Canon Character names straight off the bat.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Well..a Pureblood Sith wouldn't have made for a very good Jedi now,would he?
> 
> 
> At least the races are cool!



Eh, I'm fine with faction limitations. Just that you can only ever become a Pureblood Sith Warior, not even a Sith Inquisitor, or a Bounty Hunter or whatever, this is what irks me. Miraluka I can understand, but most races should have more than one class, not just Humans.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 15, 2010)

Humans > all other space scum so I'm not mad


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 15, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Eh, I'm fine with faction limitations. Just that you can only ever become a Pureblood Sith Warior, not even a Sith Inquisitor, or a Bounty Hunter or whatever, this is what irks me. Miraluka I can understand, but most races should have more than one class, not just Humans.


Like a Wookie Bounty Hunter, because they are so stealthy.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2010)

Eh, you don't have to be stealthy to be a bounty hunter. Unless you're unaware as to what a bounty hunter is.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 15, 2010)

Hanharr was the second best Bounty Hunter on Nal Hutta and he was a smelly wookie with a serious attitude problem


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 15, 2010)

This sounds like the perfect game for me


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 15, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Eh, you don't have to be stealthy to be a bounty hunter. Unless you're unaware as to what a bounty hunter is.


Obviously I know, I'm just joking. 



RAGING BONER said:


> Hanharr was the second best Bounty Hunter on Nal Hutta and he was a smelly wookie with a serious attitude problem


Yes, I know.


----------



## valerian (Aug 15, 2010)

I really hope some of the races aren't restricted to one side. I can understand classes, but races?


----------



## Psysalis (Aug 17, 2010)

CLICK THIS SHIT NOW!!


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 17, 2010)

Finally! Looks pretty good.

Wonder what happens if you crash.


----------



## valerian (Aug 17, 2010)

Actually looks pretty good.


----------



## Psysalis (Aug 17, 2010)

I thought it looked pretty decent also, sadly on other forums the vid(/game in general) is getting alot of hate.

Lots of ppl are bashing this game way too early , still so much time before the game come out


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Aug 17, 2010)

Looks pretty cool but since its basically on one track, I see that this would probably get repetitive after a while. I wished they would have done the space combat like Bruno Marco's 'Battle of Yavin' and 'Battle of Endor' . Its basically one large map (Not very complex to build) with a simple objective and u fight waves and waves of Empire forces and eventually destroy the Death Star/Executor Star Destroyer. Go try it out for those of you who haven't. Its really fun.


----------



## valerian (Aug 17, 2010)

This game ain't a flight simulator.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 17, 2010)

^ It should be.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Aug 17, 2010)

The game isn't a space on rails shooter as well, that doesn't mean they can't make the space experience as awesome as possible.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 17, 2010)

better than i expected tbh...i wonder if those runs are multiplayer or just mini-games...

space dog fights could really balance the scales between high and low level characters.


----------



## Corran (Aug 17, 2010)

Reminds me of Rebel Assault  But in a good way.


----------



## valerian (Aug 17, 2010)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> The game isn't a space on rails shooter as well, that doesn't mean they can't make the space experience as awesome as possible.



Have you forgotten that this game is mostly a MMORPG, so at least be grateful we got any sort of space combat in this game, and I personally think the space combat looks pretty awesome, reminds me greatly of Obi Wan and Jango's space fight in the asteriod fields in ep 2. 



> Wonder what happens if you crash.



I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say that you'll most likely explode to smithereens, but that's just me.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 17, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say that you'll most likely explode to smithereens, but that's just me.


 I meant do you get a new ship or not.


----------



## valerian (Aug 17, 2010)

You should have added that in your previous post.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 17, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> You should have added that in your previous post.


Well, too late now.


----------



## Psysalis (Aug 18, 2010)

i kinda lol'd


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 18, 2010)

LASER SPACE BATTLES!

PEW PEW PEW!


----------



## The World (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow the space combat looks great I wonder how my computer will ever run properly with all those gorgeous background environments.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## valerian (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## Ciupy (Aug 19, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


>



The game is looking better and better!

Also nice to know that you don't start with a lightsaber right off the bat.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Aug 20, 2010)

Even if the spoilers for the Old Republic MMO aren't encouraging, you have to admit, they sure have purty trailers:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Also, please note that that soldier not only body-checked two Sith adepts in hand-to-hand combat like he was Optimus Prime and "The Touch" was playing, he went at a Sith Lord with a knife, and then detonated a grenade in his own hand.  

In fact, that's the same Sith Lord we saw in the first Old Republic MMO trailer, as a young man.   And the reason he wears a mask in the 'Deceived' trailer?  Because our soldier boy right here fucked up his face permanently with that grenade.

This guy is officially the most badass mortal in the Star Wars EU in the history of forever.  Canderous feels small next to this.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 20, 2010)

spoilers...what spoilers?:33


----------



## Superior (Aug 21, 2010)

Very nice    .


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Aug 21, 2010)

I heard that the game is balanced by having all the jedi/sith players as padwans. Is eet true?


----------



## Wan (Aug 21, 2010)

SPACE BATTLES?

This is officially the greatest game ever.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 22, 2010)

FalseMemorySyndrome said:


> I heard that the game is balanced by having all the jedi/sith players as padwans. Is eet true?



Depends on what you mean by that.

If you mean that all players are going to start a low level trainees and work up the levels of power that you see in the movies and the rest of Star Wars EU, then the answer is yet.

If you mean that they're all going to start off on the same planet training as Jedi Padawans (because Sith don't have Padawans they have Acolytes and they start on a different planet from the Jedi) then the answer is no.


----------



## Overwatch (Aug 26, 2010)

Some juicy info:


----------



## Nakor (Aug 26, 2010)

Sweet! an instance featuring revan.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 26, 2010)

Nakor said:


> Sweet! an instance featuring revan. And the Exile.



This and the "No Fat chicks" policy are what stood out the most to me


----------



## Superior (Aug 26, 2010)

Epic, really looking forward to this.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 26, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> This and the "No Fat chicks" policy are what stood out the most to me


lol but i hope we can customize a female characters tits and ass.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 26, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> This and the "No Fat chicks" policy are what stood out the most to me



 

bioware is so awesome for implimenting the no fat chicks policy


----------



## Metaphor (Aug 26, 2010)

this or guild wars? decisions decisions


----------



## Muk (Aug 27, 2010)

i'd probably give guild wars 2 a go, just to have an account, i can always come back later to it if i wanna play , since there isn't a subscription


----------



## Jυstin (Aug 27, 2010)

I wonder if this is supposed to be the saga with Ulic Qel-Droma. The Great Sith War


----------



## Corran (Aug 27, 2010)

Jυstin said:


> I wonder if this is supposed to be the saga with Ulic Qel-Droma. The Great Sith War



Great Sith War was a long time before this game I'm afraid. But there will be references to it.


----------



## Jυstin (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm kinda hoping that Battlefront III will have Jedi/Sith from that erra. I doubt it. But if it's supposed to have Darth Reven and Malak, so why not? It'd be awesome if it had Jedi Ulic and Sith Ulic. But I'm getting off topic. If the fights and Jedi controls are anything like Battlefront II, which is addicting as hell, I'm all for it


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 27, 2010)

i thought Bfront 3 was canned?

and rumors about it being during the Jedi civil war? since when?


----------



## Superior (Aug 27, 2010)

Battlefront 3 has been cancelled for years.


----------



## valerian (Aug 27, 2010)

Metaphor said:


> this or guild wars? decisions decisions



Guild Wars 2 looks pretty awesome from what I seen from this vid, though I'm not sure if you're talking about the first one. 

[YOUTUBE]XUVLclPDCBE[/YOUTUBE]

I'll probably be getting both though, and it also helps that GW 2 has no subscription as well.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 27, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Guild Wars 2 looks pretty awesome from what I seen from this vid, though I'm not sure if you're talking about the first one.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]XUVLclPDCBE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I'll probably be getting both though, and it also helps that GW 2 has no subscription as well.



SW: TOR has no subscription? That's news to me.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 5, 2010)

The new "Mysteries of Knights of the Old Republic" trailer shown at PAX.

You gotta see this,especially the old KoTORfags like me..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRLpnEy9TAw[/YOUTUBE]

I saw and I came and I came and I came..


----------



## Darth (Sep 5, 2010)

^Negged for the cliffhanger. 

Fucking HK-47 never dies.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 5, 2010)

Darth said:


> ^Negged for the cliffhanger.
> 
> Fucking HK-47 never dies.



Oh yeah,I mean..what does a couple of months mean when you have to see the end of this?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRLpnEy9TAw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 5, 2010)

HK!!!!!!  What model are they on now?  No matter, HK-47 will still own them all.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 5, 2010)

forgotten_hero said:


> HK!!!!!!  What model are they on now?  No matter, HK-47 will still own them all.



Dude,that WAS HK-47..

The only one to use the "meatbag" line is the original machine,the ironic robot,the iconic droid!


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 5, 2010)

Yes, I knew they'd put HK-47 in this. 

This game is a blessing.


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 5, 2010)

Saw it on the official site this morning. Being a KOTORfag myself, that was bonerrific. 

Lorewanking aside, the graphics look pretty sweet at this point.


----------



## Darth (Sep 5, 2010)

Also, hinting at Revan's death?

I am disappoint. Wanted him to be a character in the game.


----------



## Overwatch (Sep 5, 2010)

Err, the whole point of that trailer was to hint that Revan had experienced some sort of resurrection.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 5, 2010)

Motherfucking HK-47


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 5, 2010)

Overwatch said:


> Err, the whole point of that trailer was to hint that Revan had experienced some sort of resurrection.



Who knows..maybe they were talking about his conversion from Sith Lord to Jedi by the hands of the Jedi Council.

Remember that the speech could be out of context.

Also..I loved the way everybody except the Imperial Agent looked.

I especially loved the way the Sith Inquisitor looked.

I think the right word is..flamboyant..


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 5, 2010)

Revan should be a boss, then you can wear his gear.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 5, 2010)

Revan's rebirth eh? My interest is piqued...





Gray said:


> Revan should be a boss, then you can wear his gear.



I don't think I like the idea of one of the most powerful force users ever getting beaten on like a stray dog by thousands of teenagers who likely haven't even played Kotor


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 5, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> Revan's rebirth eh? My interest is piqued...
> 
> I don't think I like the idea of one of the most powerful force users ever getting beaten on like a stray dog by thousands of teenagers who likely haven't even played Kotor



Aaand I just had a flashback of me saying the same thing about Arthas and the Wrath of the Lich King expansion a couple of years ago..


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 5, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> Dude,that WAS HK-47..
> 
> The only one to use the "meatbag" line is the original machine,the ironic robot,the iconic droid!



I know...I meant like how in KOTOR II there were HK-50's (I think it was 50), but HK-47 still owned them all.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 5, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> I don't think I like the idea of one of the most powerful force users ever getting beaten on like a stray dog by thousands of teenagers who likely haven't even played Kotor


True, they wouldn't appreciate it, never mind then.

You're no real SW fan if you _haven't_ played KOTOR multiple times though, probably wouldn't even know who was.


----------



## insane111 (Sep 5, 2010)

I totally forgot about this game somehow. It sucks that it will likely be released around the same time as D3. If that happens, I might not even bother playing it since D3 will take priority for sure. Of course I could just play it casually on the side, but I don't really enjoy MMO's unless I'm constantly on the bleeding edge of the content.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 5, 2010)

If you are a fan of The Old Republic you have to see this video which was taken at PAX 2010.

No ideea why they didn't show this to the public via their website or heck even YouTube..

The awesome starts at 13:32.

It contains a most awesome scene in which a Jedi Consular builds her lightsaber (gave me the chills ) as well as high level armor sets and some hint at PvP (try not to break anything around you with that cocktease):




This and Guild Wars 2 are actually making me upgrade my PC!


Edit:

I found just the portion with building your lightsaber..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15Mg1O5-IJ0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 10, 2010)

I don't think this has been posted yet but it is a Darth Revan Teaser.


----------



## Corran (Sep 10, 2010)

Saw that a few days ago. I'm glad they will finally reveal what happened to him.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 10, 2010)

Mandalorian wars timeline is up, mentions Revan destroying Malachor V and Carth Onasi...

next up is Exar Kun. Seems Lucas Arts gave BioWare plenty of leeway when writing this story if they're gonna link the Sith Emperor even to Exar Kun.


----------



## Corran (Sep 10, 2010)

The way you phrased that it made it seem like Revan destroyed Malachor V and Carth Onasi 

I saw this vid on gametrailers a couple weeks back, did it only just go up on the SWTOR site?


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 16, 2010)

The Smuggler Class trailer is out:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZHu_iEPkNY[/YOUTUBE]


He sounds like a douchebag..


Perfect.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 17, 2010)

Epic. ^^

I want this, now.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 17, 2010)

Aaand for all the lovers of Jedi,here comes the "Designing the Light Side" video  :

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-KA3_E6II8[/YOUTUBE]


Consular with TK damage I shall be..and I love that hat..


----------



## valerian (Sep 17, 2010)

Just wondering about something that's been on my mind lately, can my JK Sentinel use 1 lightsaber and still dish out a lot of damage or is the whole focus of the Sentinel dual wielding?


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 17, 2010)

Has that been stated?

Not sure, but I think duel wielding would be most effective.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 17, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> Just wondering about something that's been on my mind lately, can my JK Sentinel use 1 lightsaber and still dish out a lot of damage or is the whole focus of the Sentinel dual wielding?



Dual Wielding.

The Guardian uses 1 lightsaber!


----------



## Sparrow (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm quite excited about this game. The only thing that slightly bothers me is that I would like The Jedi Knights to have some more of the investigative/diplomacy missions as well instead of just action. I want to play as a knight akin to Obi-Wan, who was definitely a more lightsaber focused Jedi than a force-focused Jedi, but was also known as a great negotiator and diplomat.

This is all in the assumption that JK characters won't really have many of said missions, but considering we don't know for sure, I'll wait it out. Either way, I'm definitely looking forward to playing this game and such a small complaint won't really affect my enjoyment.


----------



## Superior (Oct 3, 2010)

^

I can't help but agree.


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 4, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> The Smuggler Class trailer is out:
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZHu_iEPkNY[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



I'm really diggin' the music. Reminds me of Black Hawk Down. Which is why I'm hoping that the Trooper will get something similar. 

Anyway, I'm surprised that none of you posted the new dev blog:


----------



## The Boss (Oct 12, 2010)

FUcking A!  One of my favorite artist is doing artwork for this game. Fucking Bioware!! Makes me want to play this MMO now. 



Check it out, shit's fucking cash!


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks freaking awesome! evil troopers! Its like chaos space marines.


----------



## Muk (Oct 12, 2010)

wow nice concept art


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 12, 2010)

The Boss said:


> FUcking A!  One of my favorite artist is doing artwork for this game. Fucking Bioware!! Makes me want to play this MMO now.
> 
> 
> 
> Check it out, shit's fucking cash!



Oh wow.

That's a God given talent.

I wish I could convey my imagination into pictures even half as good as this artist can..


----------



## Shinsengumi (Oct 12, 2010)

Marek Okon is sex.

​


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 12, 2010)

Beautiful, That's so epic.

I want this now.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 12, 2010)

I want this game now. 

Is there a release date yet?


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 12, 2010)

Spring 2011                .


----------



## The Boss (Oct 13, 2010)

Spring? Ok.. cool... the longer the better. Maybe I'll want it less by then.   I hope this game isn't addicting.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 20, 2010)

The trailer featuring HK-47 kind of bothers me.  According to what I've and watched, all of the classes have unique storylines and quests and do not overlap whatsoever.  This means that if you want to do the quest refered to in the trailer, you will have to play through as the Sith Agent or Warrior or whatever.  What's more, it might not even be possible to do that mission depending up your decisions and alignment up to that point.

Basically what it gets down to is, if you want to know what happened to Revan, you have to play Class X and do it in a certain way, because the game has story branches that, even though they will all lead into the same class specific ending, will possibly be isolated from one another.  This makes me worried that the Old Republic just might have *too much* content to explore.

On another note, I replayed Kotor and a few things occured to me.

1.) Zaalbar, aside from the driods, is the only party member that can be a featured living character in The Old Republic.  Wookies can live for hundreds of years and Zaalbar struck me as being somewhat young.  Seeing him as Chieftain of his village in one of the storylines is quite possible.

2.) On Korriban, when confronting that Sith ghost, he mentions being unable to recall the source of their power.  That the Ancient Sith were powered up somehow, but lost it at some point.  I hope this is addressed in The Old Republic with bold implications.

And 3.) Carth and Mission weren't as annoying as I previously thought.  I actually became rather fond of them this play through.


----------



## Darth (Oct 20, 2010)

Wesley said:


> This makes me worried that the Old Republic just might have *too much* content to explore.



No such thing. 

I'll address the rest of the post tomorrow.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 20, 2010)

No,that is most likely a quest available to both Sith and Jedi characters,since it wouldn't be fucking fair to give access to just one of them to the answers regarding Revan's final fate.

But I do think that the mission will be different from a Jedi's point of view.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 20, 2010)

I remember seeing a trailer somewhere where there are missions from where 2 parties from opposing factions face off against one another in the final conflict. I would think it highly likely that the Revan quest would be one of those.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 21, 2010)

Inquisitor leaked gameplay.

Looks fun.


----------



## valerian (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh god, I don't even want to imagine how many people will have similar face paints to Darth Mauls. 

Nice video, but that guy's voice 

The running animation looks kinda weird.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 21, 2010)

Hmm, I wonder how long this game will last.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 22, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iK34XTokgYY[/YOUTUBE]

How can people not like Carth?


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 23, 2010)

Even though the video leak came out recently, the video itself was actually from an earlier beta build. The whole area looks completely different now.


----------



## valerian (Oct 23, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> Even though the video leak came out recently, the video itself was actually from an earlier beta build. The whole area looks completely different now.



Any pics or vids of it?


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 23, 2010)

None that I can show you. One of the beta agreements is that you can't make those things and put them on the internet.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 23, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> Even though the video leak came out recently, the video itself was actually from an earlier beta build. The whole area looks completely different now.



You..you are in the beta? 

I don't want to find anything since I know it will break the NDA..buuut..


One thing.

Just one thing.

Is it good?


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 29, 2010)

AGENT UPDATE!


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 29, 2010)

Sweet, about time.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 29, 2010)

Okay just wondering,now that we've 4 of the 6 starships- they seem really beastly Id say much bigger than the Millennium Falcon.

Based on the design which one catches your eyes the most or what you think is cool about a certain feature of the ship...?



1. X-70B Phantom
2. Fury
3. XS Stock Light
4. Defender


----------



## Wesley (Oct 29, 2010)

One thing that continues to bother me is how much ceiling space there is in this game.  I swear, every single room you could have two men stand on eachother's shoulders and still not be able to touch the ceiling.  Even in the starships, there's just so much extra room.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 29, 2010)

Is that a bad thing?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Oct 29, 2010)

Wesley said:


> One thing that continues to bother me is how much ceiling space there is in this game.  I swear, every single room you could have two men stand on eachother's shoulders and still not be able to touch the ceiling.  Even in the starships, there's just so much extra room.



Maybe a possible reason its a Glaactic standard due to the various forms and sizes of the different species that would travel throught them...?


----------



## Wesley (Oct 29, 2010)

Gray said:


> Is that a bad thing?



Yeah, I do.  It makes the world feel empty for one thing.  I mean, have you seen the bridge of the Imperial cruiser in the demo footage?  It's freakin' huge.  And it's not like the other cruisers with numerous stations work stations in the floor.  It's a couple stations and that's it.

Also breaks with immersion to have everything so big.

Like the demo mission with the Imperial cruiser being boarded.  Just massive amounts of space with very little taking it up.  Not like the Endar Spire, which had cramped quarters as well as larger cooridors.

I think the only reason why they have such terrible design is to make it so that certain class abilities have enough room to work in.


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 30, 2010)

The Phantom scores a few extra points in my book for looking like an SR-71.


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 5, 2010)

Warzone and crafting details:



Alderaan warzone footage:


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 5, 2010)

apparently, ign doesnt think this game can be profitable.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 5, 2010)

Got a link to that?

Nevermind found it.

Naturally the CEO of a company that makes free to play games which use Micro-transactions is probably going to be a little bit baised, and probably a little stuppid.

The difference between The Old Republic and the MMOs his company hosts is that his games are pretty poor by comparison.

What he doesn't understand is that from a purely economics perspective his products are probably inferior goods. His games don't even make it on the shelf, they're in banner adds. He has to offer to let people play for free to even get anyone to look at his game.

This on the other hand is a top shelf game, which has millions of people following it. They're totally not selling the same product.

It's like comparing a 90's Dodge Neon with a Trans Am



> A and Bioware will never make a profit with the release of Star Wars: The Old Republic, according to Bigpoint CEO Heiko Hubertz. Speaking at the London Games Conference, Hubertz said that micro-transactions were the only viable way to make money out of online gaming and that subscription-based games such as Bioware's forthcoming role-playing game had a huge mountain to climb in order to succeed.
> 
> According to Hubertz, who heads up one of the world's biggest free-to-play games sites, The Old Republic - which is rumoured to have cost in excess of $100 million to develop - would need over a million active subscribers over an extended period of time for EA to break even, but doubts that will actually happen. He also claimed that the subscription model was fundamentally flawed, stating that micro-transactions were the only real way to efficiently monetise an online game, providing it's done properly.
> 
> Heiko also believes the future of full-priced retail games could also be in jeopardy, claiming that huge games that cost millions of dollars to develop must make their money back within the first two to three months otherwise they're deemed a failure - and few games ever manage to achieve this.


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 5, 2010)

Nova said:


> apparently, ign doesnt think this game can be profitable.



You can't spell "ignorant" without IGN.


----------



## valerian (Nov 5, 2010)

Overwatch said:
			
		

> Alderaan warzone footage:



Looks good. But it looks pretty empty.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 5, 2010)

Overwatch said:


> You can't spell "ignorant" without IGN.



Let's just be fair here.

IGN did not say that.

There is a big gaming conference going on in London right now and the President of a company in London who hose Free to Play Games that uses Micro-transactions essentially said, 'The only way to make money with an MMO is to use Micro-transactions and that as long as The Old Republic is a subscription based game they will never make a profit because they have a huge hurdle to climb if they want to go that route.'

The only thing IGN did was just report that the guy said that at the conference and gained a lot of attention.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 5, 2010)

Overwatch said:


> Warzone and crafting details:
> 
> 
> 
> Alderaan warzone footage:



Wow..it looks so..sterile.

Not good.

Not good at all..


----------



## Khyle (Nov 5, 2010)

Doesn't look bad at all to me. Especially in HD (it's on youtube).

They should add some fighting NPC's from both sides though, but I guess the companions will help to fill the stage a bit more. 8 vs. 8 with each player's companion means already 32 people fighting in there. Sounds like a decent skirmish.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 5, 2010)

It looks pretty good to me, I'm sure they'll improve it.


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 7, 2010)

Someone on the DH website pointed out that this was shown at this year's E3. If that's true, the graphics have improved since then.


----------



## Wan (Nov 7, 2010)

There are rumors being tossed around that the game will be yet again delayed until next fall.  So there's plenty of time for them to improve the visuals.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 7, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> There are rumors being tossed around that the game will be yet again delayed until next fall.  So there's plenty of time for them to improve the visuals.



Aww fuck..


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 7, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> There are rumors being tossed around that the game will be yet again delayed until next fall.  So there's plenty of time for them to improve the visuals.



If so, then I support the decision. I'd rather have them take their time and polish the damn thing as much as possible.


----------



## Skywalker (Nov 7, 2010)

I want to play now.


----------



## valerian (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## Nakor (Nov 13, 2010)

Mordin Solus said:


> There are rumors being tossed around that the game will be yet again delayed until next fall.  So there's plenty of time for them to improve the visuals.



If that's the case. I will have to find other games to play until then. I have a few to play that I already own(FFXIII, Uncharted 2, AC 2, CIV5), but nothing after that. I was hoping these would get me to when TOR came out. 

Maybe I will pick up the FF MMO, though I heard it sucked now.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 27, 2010)

A new update was given which was just a couple of new races and monsters and their info.

But what I found interesting was the fact that the visuals of the game are really starting to become awesome.

Behold,the Sith Pureblood Warriors:


----------



## valerian (Nov 27, 2010)

Are Trandoshans playable?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Nov 27, 2010)

Goddamn


----------



## AskadX (Dec 1, 2010)

This follows after the first and second KOTOR (AWESOME GAMES) right?


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 2, 2010)

AskadX said:


> This follows after the first and second KOTOR (AWESOME GAMES) right?



It does. Or at least, it promises to give closure. Revan's ultimate faith was recently made even more puzzling with the "Mysteries of KOTOR" vid. 



Ciupy said:


> A new update was given which was just a couple of new races and monsters and their info.
> 
> But what I found interesting was the fact that the visuals of the game are really starting to become awesome.
> 
> Behold,the Sith Pureblood Warriors:



I'd say that these are the best two screenshots they've come up with so far, the one with the male Pureblood in particular. Very nice details. Also, it seems like they're close to nailing down the proper lightsaber visuals, though the hilts could still use some size adjustment.


----------



## azuandu (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi guys does anyone know here that if this new game that is coming out is going have a subscription for example: ?8 per month?
cheers


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 5, 2010)

No one knows for sure at this point, but it will most likely have subscriptions.


----------



## Superior (Dec 5, 2010)

Their finally getting this right, epic.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey, everybody. Shippingr4losers, here and I want to ask a serious question.

How did you all feel about Kotor 2? I want to ask this question because I know we all love the 1st KotOR and it's the main reason Bioware has continued to evolve into the giant it was today. But, how did you feel about KotOR 2, developed by Obsidian and distributed by LucasArts. 

From what I know or heard, Lucas Arts rushed the game out before it was really ready for release. Because of that, there was a majority of cut content, including but not limited to:
-A Planet
-A Character's Death
-Additional Elements adding to the experience.

For me, I call it the unfinished symphony of gaming. (Before you ask, Duke Nukem is getting a sequel.) After playing it on my PC and adding mods to it, it was clear that there were big ambitions to the game. However, they were all cut due to time restraints. 

I also liked a lot of characters in the game. Kreia played off the wise master, but instead of preaching about harmony and goodness, she told you to see things in gray matters. Atton was also another character which I thought was totally underwhelmed with the cuts he faced.

How do feel about Kotor 2, how it relates to the canon and how big a role it should play in TOR?


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 12, 2010)

Eh, you can just get the cut parts of the game off the internet and play through everything.


----------



## valerian (Dec 24, 2010)

Trooper update.


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 25, 2010)

The warrior getting tubed in midair was incidentally hilarious. But they can do a Hell of a lot better with the heavy weapons design:



The large barrel in the middle seems rather redundant.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 25, 2010)

Redundant or not that looks badass


----------



## Khyle (Dec 25, 2010)

Zabrak confirmed yesterday.

*Spoiler*: __ 











And the newly released Trooper video looks boss


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 25, 2010)

^ I want them to confirm a release date already.


----------



## valerian (Dec 25, 2010)

Khyle said:


> Zabrak confirmed yesterday.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Mofo (Dec 25, 2010)

Khyle said:


> Zabrak confirmed yesterday.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 25, 2010)

Overwatch said:


> The warrior getting tubed in midair was incidentally hilarious. But they can do a Hell of a lot better with the heavy weapons design:
> 
> 
> 
> The large barrel in the middle seems rather redundant.



Now THAT is fucking awesome.

Hurry up and release this already BioWare!!!


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 25, 2010)

Damn, i almost felt like charging for the republic after that VA's battle cry...


----------



## Muk (Dec 26, 2010)

anyone seen this vid yet?

OMG a dream come true for all those crafters 

now you don't have to do all the gathering anymore

you've got an INGAME BOT doing it for you. and its an official bot too


----------



## Mofo (Dec 26, 2010)

Muk said:


> anyone seen this vid yet?
> 
> OMG a dream come true for all those crafters
> 
> ...



Dude just play Star Wars Galaxies.


----------



## Muk (Dec 26, 2010)

no why would i play something that's dead?


----------



## Mofo (Dec 26, 2010)

Muk said:


> no why would i play something that's dead?



Best crafting I've seen so far and it's far from dead, cough private servers cough.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 26, 2010)

this game will destroy the lives of thousands of people...


----------



## valerian (Dec 26, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> this game will destroy the lives of thousands of people...



Most of them have probably past the point of no return.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 28, 2010)

Muk said:


> anyone seen this vid yet?
> 
> OMG a dream come true for all those crafters
> 
> ...



Star Wars Galaxies did indeed have most of those features in the game. You couldn't send out NPCs to find out were the resources were. You had to survey and that on your own. But once you found the resources you could set up an automated collector that would gather the specified resources for you in BULK.

Also, individual skill and materials used played a major part in determining how good or bad a quality the weapon ended up being. As a result of that, people who were able to get the best resources quickly built up good reputations for producing quality items. The best were so successful that they were even able to establish themselves as brand. So the same item, produced by different people, could actually have radically different prices depending on quality of the "Brand", as well as that of item.

Almost every server had at least one Weaponsmith who had a reputation as being a cut above the rest. Those guys made lots of credits very easily. It would get even worse when the weaponsmith chose to only sell weapons to people who in a particular faction, like the Empire or the Rebellion. 

On my particular server, us Rebels were getting destroyed by Rifleman all the time. In our particular case it was because the best person on our server at making rifles decided to ally himself with the Empire and would only sell his weapons to other players who were also working with the Empire. On Some planets like Tatooine where there were lots of open space it sucked to be a rebel at times because it was very easy for an Imperial Rifleman who set up an ambush kill you almost instantly at a far enough distances that you can't effectively shoot back.

However, that created an opportunity for me. Your characters have enough points for progression to allow you to train in different ways. For instance you have enough character points to master one crafting profession and one combat profression, and I don't mean the little beginner professions, but the advanced classes in each. My crafting profession was Chef, which was one of the most rare and at the same time most lucrative profession to get into. A lot of people passed up Chef because they didn't bother with buying food.

Food had it's advantages. Food can be used to create Buffs, and it was the only kind of item in Star Wars Galixies that can be used to Heal Damage. The only other way to Heal Damage in Star Wars Galaxies was a have an advanced medic class on hand ready to heal you at the drop of a hat. The problem with those Rifleman Ambushes is that the odds of a Medic being close by that could heal you was basically zero.

All those pesky riflemen created a good deal of demand for Blue Milk, which was one of the only items in the game that could heal the type of damage that rifleman caused when they attacked you. (Combat was rather complicated, you had 3 different Health Bars and if any of them reached zero you died). I was able to make 130,000 credits in a week by selling Blue Milk, no joke. For you World of Warcraft players out there 130,000 Crdits is like getting 13,000 Gold. I was a newbie at that point too. I'd been playing the game for 1 month, six months into it's release, and I was making enough money as a low rate chef to buy whatever the hell I wanted. I was able to get a full suit of the best armor in the game. Several kick ass weapons. I had three different kinds of speeders, which is kind of like being WoW pre-burning cruisade and having 3 different level 60 mounts and simply choosing to switch between them based on what kind of mood you were in the that day.

I had multiple machines out gathering resources for me, and I even had a factory that could mass produce my food items for me. 

Here is how the economy was set up in Galaxies though.

Credits were created and added to the game by doing missions. Everybody basically started off with some basic clothing and the first few credits they ever received were from doing missions. Money would then later leave the system later on in the game by paying upkeep on the buildings, vehicles, and other belongings that your characters owned.

What eventually developed can only be described as Free Market Capitalism, and it worked pretty damn well.

Basically, there were two types of people. There were people who went out and they just did combat missions and leveled up and ended up with really powerful characters. But they were poor almost all the time. The best missions most people in the game can get only paid out between 4 to 5k credits and they were hard as fuck to do and required that you move out in a big party to actually pull them off successfully.

And then there were the crafters. The crafter were the ones who held all the chips, literally. Every item that you ever purchased for your character in Star Wars Galaxies was created by another Character. As long as you were the producer of the goods that people actually needed, you made bank.


----------



## superattackpea (Dec 28, 2010)

I can't help but feel that the original SWG, not the NGE, would fair much better in todays climate. It was creative on many levels, none of the rock, paper, scissors cookie cutter that makes up every MMO today. I've still yet to have a more fun social experience on any other MMO to date. The problem was that it was one of the first, the developers didn't have any games in the past they could learn from and as a result ended up screwing up just enough that they decided to completely overhaul it into a half-ass WOW clone.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 28, 2010)

strongarm85 said:


> Star Wars Galaxies did indeed have most of those features in the game. You couldn't send out NPCs to find out were the resources were. You had to survey and that on your own. But once you found the resources you could set up an automated collector that would gather the specified resources for you in BULK.
> 
> Also, individual skill and materials used played a major part in determining how good or bad a quality the weapon ended up being. As a result of that, people who were able to get the best resources quickly built up good reputations for producing quality items. The best were so successful that they were even able to establish themselves as brand. So the same item, produced by different people, could actually have radically different prices depending on quality of the "Brand", as well as that of item.
> 
> ...



Heh,it reminds me of Eve Online..

Except Eve is far more devious and cutthroat than even SWG was..

Anyway..BioWare is looking for mainstream appeal..and  I don't think they want to scare the poor,poor people away with a really complex crafting system.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 28, 2010)

when it comes to crafting i just want to insert square shaped stuff into square shaped sockets and circle shaped stuff into circle shaped sockets...

I'd rather all the complexity go into combat and or discovering hidden aspects of the force etc.

So like if my dude goes deep into sith meditation for 6 months after discovering an ancient scroll he can learn a rare power few others know...


----------



## Byakuya (Dec 28, 2010)

I wonder if this game will consume my spare time like WoW did =p


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 31, 2010)

Aaaand here is the leaked character creator!


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTIz4GRPDqg&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]


----------



## valerian (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks good. I like the look of the starting gear. 

Pretty disappointed that the guy picked a human and made him fat as well  Would of liked to see some customization for the other races.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 31, 2010)

Great find, Ciupy.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 31, 2010)

Boo! EA found the character creation video and took it off.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 31, 2010)

Other people have uploaded it.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 1, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Boo! EA found the character creation video and took it off.






Or you could watch it on this!


----------



## Nakor (Jan 1, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Or you could watch it on this!



Thank you!


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 1, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Thank you!



No problem!


And you should go here for all the pics and concept art related to SW:TOR released until now:


----------



## Nakor (Jan 1, 2011)

Awesome website! Some of the screenshots are amazing.


----------



## Kue (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm excited to play this game in the future.  I'll be in the Empire like I've always been.


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 4, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Or you could watch it on this!



Nice, clean and simple. I like it.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 7, 2011)

The Old Republic Crafting for those who asked!

Of course it's a leak since BioWare won't give us shit except for useless fluff for now..


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 11, 2011)

It's time to pull this thread out of its long slumber!

PAX East 2011:

Jedi Knight:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COM5SDJUNbw[/YOUTUBE]


Smuggler:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itlOcEZLpN0[/YOUTUBE]

Tatooine:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lONTsZRiZfk&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]

Hoth:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3zZxJvzL74&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]
I can't freaking wait for this game!


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 11, 2011)

I love you, Ciupy. 

Great finds.


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 11, 2011)

Hope they announce the release date at some point


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 11, 2011)

They said that the game will be released soon.

What "soon" means in their conception I have no ideea.


Also new vid!

Hutta:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7aNGy-PGhM&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]


Also:

"Fate of the Galaxy" trailer:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95CYCbqx2_I&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## valerian (Mar 12, 2011)

These places look huge. I wonder if we'll get flying mounts.


----------



## Gowi (Mar 12, 2011)

Isn't it set for release in second quarter of this year?


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 12, 2011)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> These places look huge. I wonder if we'll get flying mounts.



There was a leak a while ago where someone was riding a speeder bike around.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 12, 2011)

Another new video.


----------



## Retsu (Mar 12, 2011)

I they would only put the concepts and depth in other RPG's I could hype for the genre again.  I've never been into the Star Wars universe but they the Star War based games are always good.


----------



## Overwatch (Mar 13, 2011)

According to James Ohlen, Alderaan alone is roughly the size of 8 WoW zones.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 13, 2011)

The Smuggler looks like a tiring and key job, i'd like to have two Smugglers in the party


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 13, 2011)

Gowi said:


> Isn't it set for release in second quarter of this year?



As of right now the Release Date  at Gamestop is January 3rd 2012.

However, that is not a real release date. More than likely if they get close to finishing the game ahead of schedule you can probably expect it in Late Q4 this year, but otherwise it'll probably come out in Q1 Next year.


----------



## Khyle (Mar 13, 2011)

Game will come out this year, that's why they keep saying - especially this weekend.

We just don't know which one of these 9 months is


----------



## serger989 (Mar 13, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> According to James Ohlen, Alderaan alone is roughly the size of 8 WoW zones.



I'd imagine he's directly referencing Northrend with that comment. It was also stated that the worlds after Alderaan would get bigger. We already know the rough size of the starter worlds (easily 3-5 WoW zones) and them being the smallest ones this game is looking to be... At the smallest 1.4x larger than all of current WoW (I'm just guessing) which is freaking huge for a game just coming out. I'm kind of personally seeing it easily being 2x + larger than all of WoW, I'm quite pleased to say the least.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 14, 2011)

PAX 2011 Sith Origin World Gameplay!

Sith Warrior:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-WqV3a4s9jc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Sith Inquisitor:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ns-mmLjGrUg[/YOUTUBE]

Jedi Tython Origin World Gameplay:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZlJ0MA1HTLU&hd=1[/YOUTUBE]

Bounty Hunter Part 1:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8aNa9z108k[/YOUTUBE]

Bounty Hunter Part 2:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmIgf005sxw[/YOUTUBE]


Imperial Agent:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_PaqD99IuQ[/YOUTUBE]

And of course dancing:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVYraJidI38[/YOUTUBE]

To say that I am excited for this game would be an..understatement.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 14, 2011)

Let me know when the /nooo emote is compiled into a video series.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 14, 2011)

You're great, Ciupy.


----------



## Corruption (Mar 14, 2011)

I think this game will be successful just for the sheer amount of content it appears it will have at launch.


----------



## Awesome (Mar 14, 2011)

This looks quite good, especially for an MMO. I'll probably get it to try it and I'll probably like it despite my hatred for MMO's because it's Bioware.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 15, 2011)

Ƶ Kira said:


> You're great, Ciupy.



I need to know how Revan's story ends.

I would play this even if I knew it's pure crap just to finally see a true end to Knights of the Old Republic..


----------



## FalseMemorySyndrome (Mar 15, 2011)

Does anyone have any idea how demanding it's going to be, as I missed the whole demo stage?

Compared to WoW or something.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 15, 2011)

I won't be playing this until I get a brand new computer.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 15, 2011)

FalseMemorySyndrome said:


> Does anyone have any idea how demanding it's going to be, as I missed the whole demo stage?
> 
> Compared to WoW or something.



From what I am seeing,the requirements will certainly be higher than WoW.

For a comfort zone,buy a nice quad with 4gb RAM and a Nvidia 480 or Ati 5770 for starters.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 15, 2011)

The graphics can scale a little bit, but you need a computer that's come out in the last 5 years to run the game well.

The computers at PAX are using the optimized set-ups.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 15, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> From what I am seeing,the requirements will certainly be higher than WoW.
> 
> For a comfort zone,buy a nice quad with 4gb RAM and a Nvidia 480 or Ati 5770 for starters.



Errr what? What type system specs are you expecting from this game? The system specs are blantantly aimed at the lowest common denominator and it's unlikely they'll be a large graphical spread. I'd be shocked if the reccomended spec is more than a bit higher geforce 8800 gt if that.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 15, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Errr what? What type system specs are you expecting from this game? The system specs are blantantly aimed at the lowest common denominator and it's unlikely they'll be a large graphical spread. I'd be shocked if the reccomended spec is more than a bit higher geforce 8800 gt if that.



Heh,you'd be surprised at exactly how demanding those GFX could be.

If he wants max settings,no hassle,he should go with what I wrote in my post.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 15, 2011)

The reason why The Old Republic has a such a stylized look is precisely to keep the specs the low. It polygons, textures, and effects are heavily simplified compared to most games coming out these days. They look good regardless thanks to the stylized art direction the game takes.


----------



## valerian (Mar 18, 2011)

I wonder if we'll able to mount exotic beasts instead of just speeders.

Would be pretty awesome to ride around on a Rancor, Varactyl and Acklay.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 18, 2011)

Tontons are in game. You probably will where and when it makes sense.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 18, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Heh,you'd be surprised at exactly how demanding those GFX could be.
> 
> If he wants max settings,no hassle,he should go with what I wrote in my post.



No I wouldn't be surprsied because you don't need those max settings for an mmo, Your just making him spend a large amount of money for no reason at all. 

GW2 which has a far higher polygon count than swtor and has a recommended graphics card of around Geforce gt 8800. Swtor's specs aren't aren't exactly likely to surpass it.


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 18, 2011)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> I wonder if we'll able to mount exotic beasts instead of just speeders.
> 
> Would be pretty awesome to ride around on a Rancor, Varactyl and Acklay.



It's not exactly uncommon for MMO's to do all sorts of wacky stuff like that, without regard for consistency at all. Still unless riding exotic beasts happened in a specific instance or something, seeing several players doing that would look really silly.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 18, 2011)

In Star Wars Galaxies there was a specific class that allowed you to basically do that with just about any creature in the game.


----------



## Khyle (Mar 19, 2011)

They said we won't be able to ride a tauntaun, so I doubt that we'll get to ride other creatures. Mounts will most likely be speeders and nothing more.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 19, 2011)

Speeders only?

That seems kinda lame.


----------



## valerian (Mar 19, 2011)

That's really lame.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 19, 2011)

The gameplay, at least for Jedi, is rather boring. Generic hotkey MMO. =/


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 20, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> I need to know how Revan's story ends.
> 
> I would play this even if I knew it's pure crap just to finally see a true end to Knights of the Old Republic..


I wish they'd just make a KOTOR 3, I'd rather play that, to be honest.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 20, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> I need to know how Revan's story ends.
> 
> I would play this even if I knew it's pure crap just to finally see a true end to Knights of the Old Republic..



Same here. The fact that I will actually be interested in the plot of this game will make me stick around longer than I did for WoW. I played that for 2 months, got bored of just killing stuff so I quit. Story had no interest for me.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 20, 2011)

World of Warcraft doesn't really have even a single feature that is a standalone story. Everything in WoW that has anything resembling a story almost always has a direct tie-in to some previous part of War-craft lore that actually did have a story.

All of the high-end encounters in World of War Craft are basically Cameos from characters from other games.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 20, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Same here. The fact that I will actually be interested in the plot of this game will make me stick around longer than I did for WoW. I played that for 2 months, got bored of just killing stuff so I quit. Story had no interest for me.



True but I think the problem with a story for an mmo is that once you finish them then what. I mean once you done the story  you'll be even less inclined to do things like grinding raids and dungeons which poses the question why is it an mmo at all, might as well be a very large coop game. The only reason it's an mmo is because they want that monthly fee.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 20, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> True but I think the problem with a story for an mmo is that once you finish them then what. I mean once you done the story  you'll be even less inclined to do things like grinding raids and dungeons which poses the question why is it an mmo at all, might as well be a very large coop game. The only reason it's an mmo is because they want that monthly fee.



True, but the hope with this MMO is they will have multiple expansion and multiple patches that expand the plot on a regular basis. If I know there will be more plot lines to follow after I've finished with all the current ones, then I will be more inclined to get the best gear I can to prepare for when an expansion or big update comes along.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 20, 2011)

I wonder how large each planet will be?


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 20, 2011)

Seen some of the PAX videos. While I'm no longer interested in ToR coz GW2 looks more interesting. I have to say, Bioware seems to have done a good job refining the art style and animation since the last trailer they released. 

The models no longer look so stiff in terms of animation (Ayone notice how there's no clipping with the cloth? Really nice touch.) and the overall art quality looks really polished now (PS. I never had a problem with the stylized look of Old Republic since I actually prefer stylization to the 'gritty realism' look)


----------



## valerian (Mar 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]WlCPQ0AFrLs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 25, 2011)

It just continues to look better and better.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 25, 2011)

Really? To me it's just looking more generic and generic.


----------



## valerian (Mar 26, 2011)

Apparently each class will have three chapters of class story, with each chapter being longer than KOTOR. 

@11:20

[YOUTUBE]Wx35tv6rqzo[/YOUTUBE]

Holy shit if that's true.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Really? To me it's just looking more generic and generic.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 26, 2011)

Valerian said:


> Apparently each class will have three chapters of class story, with each chapter being longer than KOTOR.
> 
> @11:20
> 
> ...



I..if that's true I..



I hope it's true.

I don't want this game to be a dissapointment like DA2 was..


----------



## Wesley (Mar 26, 2011)

3 chapters or 3 alignment paths?


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 26, 2011)

Hangat?r said:


> Really? To me it's just looking more generic and generic.


Not at all         .


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 26, 2011)

Valerian said:


> [YOUTUBE]WlCPQ0AFrLs[/YOUTUBE]



I have a couple of questions:

- On Kotor wasn't the Jedi Guardian the one who could hold two sabers with proficiency? Why this video is showing a Sentinel with two sabers?

Because if you have less STR you are supposed to focus on only one saber so my Jedi Sentinel was supposed to have more AGI and only one blade, and with the Guardian i was free to max the STR and the double blade skill. 
I'm a bit confused. 

- And what about a video for the development of the Jedi Consular?


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 26, 2011)

Bubi said:


> I have a couple of questions:
> 
> - On Kotor wasn't the Jedi Guardian the one who could hold two sabers with proficiency? Why this video is showing a Sentinel with two sabers?
> 
> ...



You could have easily done dual wielding with a Sentinel if you wanted to in Kotor.  You could have done dual wielding with Jedi Consular, granted you would still be electrocuting everything; or crushing people with force crush in Kotor II. 

While the Sentinel may not be able to do the same amount of damage as a Guardian with dual wielding sabers, it does not mean that it is not a viable option.  

For ToR they are switching stuff around, hence the changes.  

Guardian:
Single Saber
Leadership
Heavy armor
Tank or heavy DPS

Sentinel:
Dual Wield Saber
Saber fighting specialist
Melee DPS


----------



## Saiko (Mar 26, 2011)

Payapaya said:


> You could have easily done dual wielding with a Sentinel if you wanted to in Kotor.  You could have done dual wielding with Jedi Consular, granted you would still be electrocuting everything; or crushing people with force crush in Kotor II.
> 
> *While the Sentinel may not be able to do the same amount of damage as a Guardian with dual wielding sabers*, it does not mean that it is not a viable option.
> 
> ...



I think that the Sentinel will do more Damage than the Guardian.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 28, 2011)

We really need a General SW Discussion thread somewhere.


----------



## valerian (Mar 28, 2011)

I also want to point out that class quests apparently only make up 15% of content.

So holy shit.


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 28, 2011)

Valerian said:


> I also want to point out that class quests apparently only make up 15% of content.
> 
> So holy shit.



Waait I'm pretty certain there's some marketing spin going on, World arc quest are completable only once per character as are world quests but flashpoints are repeatable. 

Essentially class quests are the only totally unique content per character, everything else is shared, so theirs a good chance you'll see a good percentage if not all of the rest of the content on your second play through a second time dependng on how much content you played through the first time ala WoW.

Still very impressive none the less.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 28, 2011)

Well,making alts to see other character stories will be a must (at least for me) in this game.

I plan to go Jedi Consular Sage,then Sith Warrior,then Jedi Knight and then Sith Inquisitor!


----------



## Shark Skin (Mar 28, 2011)

Yeah, I plan on doing the same. Although it'd probably take me a while to make alts since I really want to develop my first build as much as possible.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 29, 2011)

Payapaya said:


> For ToR they are switching stuff around, hence the changes.
> 
> Guardian:
> Single Saber
> ...



So they are lowering the mighty Guardian into a simple Tauren. 

Inb4 everyone will start doing a Jedi Sentinel because the double saber is sooo cool , like a lot of people did with the Undead Rogue or the Blood Elf Paladin.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 29, 2011)

Double sabre is meh. Saberstaff and single ftw.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 29, 2011)

Eh,I'd rather do a Jedi Consular Sage,ripping giant pieces of the land and crushing my enemies with the Force!:33


----------



## Nightfall (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm going for Sith Inquisitor and later Sith Sorceror.

It's a shame Sith Purebloods are only available for the Sith Warrior. Some annoying restrictions on these races.

I mean lorewise they were the pioneers of Sith sorcery


----------



## valerian (Mar 29, 2011)

I'll be rolling a Jedi Knight Guardian first. 

Then a Bounty Hunter Powertech.

Jedi Consular looks pretty meh to me, but their story sounds interesting.


----------



## valerian (Mar 29, 2011)

Nightfall said:


> I'm going for Sith Inquisitor and later Sith Sorceror.
> 
> It's a shame Sith Purebloods are only available for the Sith Warrior. Some annoying restrictions on these races.
> 
> I mean lorewise they were the pioneers of Sith sorcery



Yeah it's pretty lame that all Sith Inquisitors start of as slaves.


----------



## Skywalker (Mar 29, 2011)

Valerian said:


> Yeah it's pretty lame that all Sith Inquisitors start of as slaves.


Slaves, really?


----------



## Wesley (Mar 30, 2011)

Valerian said:


> I also want to point out that class quests apparently only make up 15% of content.
> 
> So holy shit.



Only 15%?  What?  I thought they said wanted to have a unqiue storyline for each of the classes.  If 15% of the content is dedicated to class quests (storyline), then basically what you'd have is 2% of the game dedicated to each of the class starting areas (Taris/Peragus), and the rest will be split between Republic and Imperial, with various alignment routes available.

This doesn't really sound like what they were promising.  They said that Swtor would be Kotor III-VIII, with each character class basically having their own kotor game dedicated to them.

I was looking forward to rolling each class in the game and playing each of their storylines, but that incentive doesn't seem to be there anymore according to you.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 30, 2011)

Valerian said:


> I'll be rolling a Jedi Knight Guardian first.
> 
> Then a Bounty Hunter Powertech.
> 
> *Jedi Consular looks pretty meh to me, but their story sounds interesting*.



Yoda was a Consular..as well as Kenobi..

They didn't look meh to me..

Telekinesis fool!


----------



## The World (Mar 30, 2011)

They better have a saber scythe.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 30, 2011)

The World said:


> They better have a saber scythe.



You mean light-whip!


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 30, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Yoda was a Consular..as well as Kenobi..



Wasnt Kenobi a Guardian?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2011)

Ye, pretty sure Kenobi was a Guardian.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 30, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Wasnt Kenobi a Guardian?



I thought Mace Windu was a Guardian..

And I am talking about old Kenobi,not the young one..:33


Also,a pic of Trooper stats taken from PAX East:



It just dawned on me that there are no shields in this game..


----------



## Khyle (Mar 30, 2011)

Well, there were energy shields in KOTOR, I guess that's the closest thing to a shield you'll find.

OT Kenobi was a Sage (Consular AC), but Clone Wars Kenobi wore heavy armour  and was more of a Guardian.


----------



## Wesley (Mar 31, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> It just dawned on me that there are no shields in this game..



Lightsaber = Shield.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 31, 2011)

Uh... Guys. you don't know what Consular and Guardian are basically designations applied to Jedi originally in the Star Wars D20 RPG published by Wizzard of the Coast just prior to prequel trilogy starting up. The main distinction in terms is basically just to clarify which areas the Jedi are specializing in.

In the main series canon there really are no designations between Guardian and Consular. Guardian and Consular are just game mechanics. They're both Jedi.


----------



## Ciupy (Mar 31, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Uh... Guys. you don't know what Consular and Guardian are basically designations applied to Jedi originally in the Star Wars D20 RPG published by Wizzard of the Coast just prior to prequel trilogy starting up. The main distinction in terms is basically just to clarify which areas the Jedi are specializing in.
> 
> In the main series canon there really are no designations between Guardian and Consular. Guardian and Consular are just game mechanics. They're both Jedi.



We know,we know..

But BioWare said that each class was designed with a specific archetype in mind,Consulars being based on Yoda and Kenobi and Jedi Knights being based on Windu and Anakin.

The same holds true for the "spits" Sith.


----------



## valerian (Apr 8, 2011)

Jedi Consular and Sith Inquisitor now have a skill tree that allows them to tank and the Jedi Guardian and Sith Juggernaut skill tree has been reworked and can now be focused on dealing damage while utilizing a single Lightsaber.



I may roll a Sith Inquisitor first now.

Some other new infomation that hasn't posted here. 

Companions can now fill a role in Flashpoints but the group size can not exceed 4. 

No swimming, which is really disappointing.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 8, 2011)

Valerian said:


> Jedi Consular and Sith Inquisitor now have a skill tree that allows them to tank and the Jedi Guardian and Sith Juggernaut skill tree has been reworked and can now be focused on dealing damage while utilizing a single Lightsaber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why the heck no swimming?

Will they include it in the "Underwater cities of Naboo!" expasion pack?


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 8, 2011)

More likely to be Manaan


----------



## valerian (Apr 8, 2011)

Apparently Cyborgs are confirmed as a playable "race?" and Purebloods can be Sith Inquisitors.


----------



## valerian (Apr 8, 2011)

> - Party size in the game right now is four, which includes CCs. This is also true in Flashpoints. This does not mean having two people and their CCs is the same as having four people. CCs are powerful but they are not the same as having smart humans nor are they equal in power. So on a less difficult Flashpoint with amazing players or players that had a couple extra levels it’s likely possible to two man or three man them but I will say that when Alex and I tried to two-man the Heroics on Dromund Kaas with our CCs we got stomped flat. And, you know, I’ve been playing this game a while. Most important to remember: All of these rules can and likely will change in the future. And yes sometimes they’ll change week to week if there’s a new build during that time. This is what testing is about.
> 
> - I referred to “ten plus hour worlds”. It’s my short hand in the office for “big worlds.” It's not a concrete number for play time. Some of them are bigger than that. Some are much bigger. And obviously, your time spent on them may vary, especially if you like looking at our gorgeous landscapes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 8, 2011)

No swimming?

The hell is that shit?


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 9, 2011)

Seriously what the hell, you'd think swimming would be an mmo staple, but no they took the easy way out again. Sounds like all of Bioware's time and resources when into story and nothing else. The story better be good.


----------



## FakePeace (Apr 9, 2011)

I don't need to swim. Just give me a gun and my Republic Trooper will kick your ass.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 9, 2011)

I seem to remember seeing a Q1 release for this.

What happened?


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 9, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> I seem to remember seeing a Q1 release for this.
> 
> What happened?



2012..if we are lucky..


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2011)

You should all be thankful for no swimming... water levels are always the worst in video-games.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 9, 2011)

In your opinion.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 9, 2011)

I happen to enjoy them.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 9, 2011)

So much for a possible Otoh Gunga. 

Then again, who would care about deep sea when you have Space.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 9, 2011)

Azhra said:


> So much for a possible Otoh Gunga.
> 
> Then again, who would care about deep sea when you have Space.



Star Fox mini game space, which isn't really space at all. I mean if I wanted to play a game like starfox I'd play Starfox, not some mmo knock off. 

This game really doesn't appear to have much of a Z-axis.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 9, 2011)

I expect them to expand the universe (literally ) in time, just as was the case with Galaxies. 

Anything else would be moronic.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 9, 2011)

They better, the possibilities are endless.


----------



## valerian (Apr 9, 2011)

Free roaming in space would be incredibly boring. I don't know why so many people want it. However what I do want is Space Combat to be similar to the one in Battlefront 2, now that would be awesome


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 9, 2011)

^ Go figure they wouldn't go down that road, that would be amazing though.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2011)

If you want space-freeroaming, play EVE Online instead.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 9, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> If you want space-freeroaming, play EVE Online instead.



Yeah because EvE online is the only way to do space combat amirite? In Eve online space combat is essentially the same as playing a free roam RTS with one unit. Not everyones cup of tea. So how about you lay off people, when talking about a feature they'd lke to be included in the game.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 9, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> I seem to remember seeing a Q1 release for this.
> 
> What happened?



It was Q1 2012.

Don't worry though, the world doesn't end until Q4.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 9, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Yeah because EvE online is the only way to do space combat amirite? In Eve online space combat is essentially the same as playing a free roam RTS with one unit. Not everyones cup of tea. So how about you lay off people, when talking about a feature they'd lke to be included in the game.



How about a nice cup of shut the fuck up? I suggested EVE because that is the best option for any kind of ship-based space MMO. I didn't mention it going "TROLOLOLYOUWANTFREEROAMINSPACEGOPLAYEVEFAG". The only other option would be Star Trek Online, but I've not heard a lot of good things concerning it.


----------



## superattackpea (Apr 10, 2011)

Khyle said:


> Well, there were energy shields in KOTOR, I guess that's the closest thing to a shield you'll find.
> 
> OT Kenobi was a Sage (Consular AC), but Clone Wars Kenobi wore heavy armour  and was more of a Guardian.



There's no way Kenobi was a sage, he had one of the most formidable lightsaber based defences in the entire order. That's why he was chosen to face general Grievous.


----------



## Khyle (Apr 10, 2011)

superattackpea said:


> There's no way Kenobi was a sage, he had one of the most formidable lightsaber based defences in the entire order. That's why he was chosen to face general Grievous.


I said *OT* (Old Trilogy) Kenobi, man. Alec Guinness. The one who lived in the desert as a hermit and was called "Wizard" by Owen Lars (which was the name of this advanced class until fans said they didn't like it and it was renamed into Sage). The one who had a deep knowledge of the Force and became one with it after he died, and liked hiding and using Jedi mind tricks instead of turning his lightsaber on and going on a rampage. This Obi-Wan is clearly a sage 

The one who faced Grievous during the Clone Wars was indeed a Jedi Guardian, as I said, just not as aggressive as Anakin or Windu.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 13, 2011)

Lack of swimming is hardly a game-breaking issue. Right now, I'm more concerned about the possibility of Bioware making each class a Swiss-army knife.


----------



## valerian (Apr 17, 2011)

There's a Crowd Control (CC, such as stun, immobilization, etc.) bar. Every time someone uses a CC on you the CC bar will slowly fill up, and once it's full you will be immune to CC for a period of time. Your CC bar will empty and you can be CC'd again. 



> PVP
> 
> - Aledraan is a Domination Map
> - an other battleground "could be" Capture the Flag
> ...


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 18, 2011)

I can't wait for this game.

It's going to ruin my social life.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 20, 2011)

Jesus Christ, WoW has become utter shit for me. DON'T LET ME DOWN, BIOWARE!


----------



## valerian (Apr 20, 2011)

So what classes are you guys going to play first?


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 20, 2011)

Trooper. I've had my eyes set on that class ever since it was announced.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 20, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> Jesus Christ, WoW has become utter shit for me. DON'T LET ME DOWN, BIOWARE!


WoW is pretty boring lately, isn't it?

Thank god I gave it up awhile back.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 20, 2011)

speaking of WoW, is TOR going to be a monthly payment thing like WoW?


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 20, 2011)

I believe so, I'm not sure though.


----------



## Spirit King (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah it's been confirmed.


----------



## Melanie Skye (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm really excited about this game. xD I played KoToR 1 and 2 dozens of times and can't wait to try out The Old Republic. This would be the one game that I'd be willing to pay monthly for.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 20, 2011)

Hmm...did they mention anythong about romantic relationships in the game...?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 20, 2011)

.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 20, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Hmm...did they mention anythong about romantic relationships in the game...?


I hope to god they keep it out.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 20, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I hope to god they keep it out.



The jedi chick in the trailer was hot...not to mention the gun slingin Twi'lek...


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 20, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> The jedi chick in the trailer was hot...not to mention the gun slingin Twi'lek...


That doesn't mean they should add romance.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 20, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> The jedi chick in the trailer was hot...not to mention the gun slingin Twi'lek...



              .


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 20, 2011)

lol.

Just messing with you guys.
*
EDIT:* *@ Hangatýr*

Not sure, but I think you have about 300-400 Neg Power.

 .


----------



## Khyle (Apr 20, 2011)

Romance is confirmed


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 20, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> lol.
> 
> Just messing with you guys.
> *
> ...



Considering I'm one of the oldest member with a large amount of posts and rep, I'm sure.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 20, 2011)

Isn't their already confirmation theres going to be romance?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 20, 2011)

Hangatýr said:


> Considering I'm one of the oldest member with a large amount of posts and rep, I'm sure.



Yeah, it hurts...

----------------------

Anyways, I cant remember is the romance between you and your shipmates? Or some outside character?

Bioware likes putting in their romance...


----------



## Khyle (Apr 20, 2011)

Mostly companions (Sith Warriors have a female twi'lek companion that seems to be a LI and Bounty Hunters have an asian-like chick called Mako, for example), but some characters can romance normal NPCs as well. In fact, the Imperial Agents can sleep with a girl [female questgiver] as a part of their class story, can't remember the reason but it's something about her father. And smugglers probably can do similar things.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 20, 2011)

^ Hmm...did they mention anything about Jedi classes? 

The whole, _"A Jedi Shall Not Know Anger. Nor Hatred. Nor Love."_ Kinda screws them over a bit.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 20, 2011)

I sexed Bastila.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 20, 2011)

Azhra said:


> I sexed Bastila.



I did that or "equivalent to that," with all the babes in Kotor2. They can be so catty when theyre all in the room together...


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 20, 2011)

You had a thing for Carth?

...no man should ever come close to you.


----------



## Melanie Skye (Apr 20, 2011)

No, I had my character have a thing for him. Some of the dialogue options were funny.(sometimes I failed because it was fun to mess with him).


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 20, 2011)

He's a whiny little bitch.


----------



## Adonis (Apr 20, 2011)

Come on, Carth wasn't that whiny considering he was right.

There was something fishy going on (a huge Jedi conspiracy manipulating the entire team) and you were suspicious (an amnesiac Sith Lord responsible for the galaxy being so shitty).

While trust-issues are passe, his paranoia was right on the money.


----------



## Melanie Skye (Apr 20, 2011)

Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean you were wrong. I really thought most of his whining and angst was funny. *shrugs*


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 20, 2011)

I thought he was adorable. 

Not really, he annoyed me at times.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 21, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> ^ Hmm...did they mention anything about Jedi classes?
> 
> The whole, _"A Jedi Shall Not Know Anger. Nor Hatred. Nor Love."_ Kinda screws them over a bit.



I'm pretty sure you can do the nasty as a Jedi too!


----------



## Khyle (Apr 21, 2011)

As long as there's no feelings or attachment involved I don't see why not, lol

Not really, they do have romance as well in this game, and they can get married, but there are some conditions:


> For the last two hundred years the Jedi Order has been getting steadily more conservative. The liberalization that was necessary to restock the Jedi’s numbers in the century after the events of Knights of the Old Republic II is now looked back on as a necessary evil. In the time that followed there were a number of terrible Dark Jedi who emerged as warlords and worse.
> 
> The two factors that showed up the most often in analysis of what caused Jedi to fall were unorthodox training methods and romantic entanglements. Thus in the following centuries training became more orthodox, with a return to the Jedi Order’s earlier traditions. Which Masters were allowed to train padawans (and which could train more than one at once) became more restrictive and romance became one of the most guarded against emotional weakness. *As the game opens it is possible to get married as a Jedi but it requires a lengthy process of approval including from the Jedi Council itself. A couple must prove beyond a shadow of a doubt they are both able to handle the strain romantic couples can endure. All children of Jedi are taken from them and raised by the Jedi as a whole, the same as other Force users in the Republic.*




And about Sith marriage in the game:


> For the last thousand years the Sith Empire has needed stability and growth more than anything else. That means alliances that prevent power struggles. It means encouraging the creation of more children. Which in turn means marriage and a focus on family.
> 
> Where once the individual was judged largely alone, bloodlines are now incredibly socially important. A Sith from a long line of powerful Sith will find his path through the Academy easier, his opportunities increased. A family with no Force-users who suddenly find themselves with a Force-sensitive child will sacrifice everything they have to get them martial training and mental discipline coaches – for if that child passes the Academy and becomes Sith the entire family will rocket to the penultimate social class in Imperial society, side by side with moffs and governors, second only to Sith themselves.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 21, 2011)

Well..the Jedi are godamned hippies in that regard.

I'd have loved to see them do that to Revan and Bastila..

And holy shit at the etiquette of  the Sith..


----------



## Melanie Skye (Apr 21, 2011)

That had fun coming up with that. s:


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## Ciupy (Apr 21, 2011)

I've only read half of it so far..but it sounds soo goood!

Shit son
*Spoiler*: __ 



you can choose to become a Mandalorian (or not) and even defy the Great Hunt for the sake of your companion.



Also..200 hours epic BioWare story for every class..


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 21, 2011)

So no Apprentice and Master tag teams for final bosses?

Well, damn.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 21, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> So no Apprentice and Master tag teams for final bosses?
> 
> Well, damn.



That has yet to be revealed.

They only got a couple days to play, which means at the most they probably only were able to log in about 16 to 26 hours of gameplay at most out of a 200 hour storyline.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 21, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> That has yet to be revealed.
> 
> They only got a couple days to play, which means at the most they probably only were able to log in about 16 to 26 hours of gameplay at most out of a 200 hour storyline.


I saw one of the people below the article mention something like that, so I was just wondering if it had been confirmed.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 21, 2011)

People have only really been allowed to play very small portions of the game so far outside of Biowares own game testers. That'll change in a few months once the beta really gets underway.

Until that happens, they haven't said.


----------



## valerian (Apr 21, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> So no Apprentice and Master tag teams for final bosses?
> 
> Well, damn.



I'm pretty sure Bioware said the force user classes will be able to get apprentices as companions.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 21, 2011)

Valerian said:


> I'm pretty sure Bioware said the force user classes will be able to get apprentices as companions.


 I believe I missed that then.

I'll take a look.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 22, 2011)

New Agent info, along with some general PvP stuff:


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 22, 2011)

I really need to stop going to the official forum. That place is a cesspool.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 22, 2011)

> tar Wars™: The Old Republic™ is continuing to expand beyond the core game and into novels and comics. Del Rey Books has already published two novels in the Old Republic timeline, Fatal Alliance and Deceived, and last year announced that a third Old Republic novel was to be written by Drew Karpyshyn, Principal Writer at BioWare, and author of the Darth Bane series of Star Wars™ novels.
> 
> Now the name of that novel can be revealed: Revan. As well as exploring what happened to Revan after Knights of the Old Republic, in this novel readers will learn who the Sith Emperor is in the time of the Old Republic, where he came from and how he has held onto power for so long.
> 
> ...



Source:


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 22, 2011)

I read the comics but I still need to get that Darth Malgus novel


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 22, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Source:



R..Revan?

REVAN? 

Oh lordy lord.

Don't fuck this up.

PLEASE don't fuck this up.


And I read the Malgus book..

It was..okay'ish.

But Malgus is a dick..or a really true Sith..depending on the point of view..

Since..
*Spoiler*: __ 



he kills his Twi'lek girlfriend in order to escape what he perceives as weakness and make her death the source of his hatred and thus power..


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 22, 2011)

Malgus's book was pretty good, could've been better, but he was indeed a dick.

They better do Revan right or I'll kill someone.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Well if it makes you feel better, the author this time is

1) the lead writer of SW:TOR
2) Wrote the Darth Bane Series
3) Lead writer on KoToR.

So at least he has a well established idea of who Revan is.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 22, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Well if it makes you feel better, the author this time is
> 
> 1) the lead writer of SW:TOR
> 2) Wrote the Darth Bane Series
> ...



Yeah but still..

I waited 7 years to find out what happens to Revan.

That's a long time..

I just want him to do Revan justice and not pussy-fy him.

Also I hope he delves deeper into Revan's backstory and his Jedi training..and of course what happens between him and Bastila after the end of the Star Forge.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 22, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Well if it makes you feel better, the author this time is
> 
> 1) the lead writer of SW:TOR
> 2) Wrote the Darth Bane Series
> ...


 Well, I do feel better then, let's hope he hasn't lost his touch with Revan.



Ciupy said:


> Yeah but still..
> 
> I waited 7 years to find out what happens to Revan.
> 
> ...


Thing's I've always wanted to know about as well, quite interesting.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 23, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Well, I do feel better then, let's hope he hasn't lost his touch with Revan.
> 
> Thing's I've always wanted to know about as well, quite interesting.



Considering he's the only author whose ever written Revan really, including probably the majority of his interactions in the original KoToR. I don't think you can find a better candidate to write a story centered around Revan.

Just remember that Male/Lightside Redeption ending is canon for KoToR.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 23, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Just remember that Male/Lightside Redeption ending is canon for KoToR.


I'm aware of that, I did that ending first.

Still, I hope they do an epic job with showing what happened to Revan, he deserves it.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 23, 2011)

Haven't read the Darth Bane novels, but people speak well of them so he's probably pretty competent. This could be pretty good.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 23, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I'm aware of that, I did that ending first.
> 
> Still, I hope they do an epic job with showing what happened to Revan, he deserves it.



I want to know who defeated Revan...?



Nightfall said:


> Haven't read the Darth Bane novels, but people speak well of them so he's probably pretty competent. This could be pretty good.



He was the one established the Rule of Two. One Master, and one Apprentice.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 23, 2011)

I wonder if the Exile will be in the book.


----------



## Khyle (Apr 23, 2011)

Nightblade said:


> I wonder if the Exile will be in the book.


Yes, she will.


> I don't want to give too much away, but Canderous, T3-M4, *the Exile* and Bastila Shan all have significant roles to play in the novel (along with some significant characters who appear in Star Wars: The Old Republic)_ - Drew Karpyshyn._


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Apr 23, 2011)

Awesome news.

I hope we will get to see some Kreia/Revan interaction,their relationship has always seemed vague and mysterious.Why didn't she follow Revan to war?Why didn't he seek her out after he recovered his identity?

I also really hope the Exile has a sizeable role in this novel and they're not just throwing her in there to appease the fans who think KOTOR 2 will be neglected.
As badass as Revan is,I always found the Exile to be a far more interesting character.Too bad they established the Exile's gender as a female.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 23, 2011)

Speaking of the Exile, I wondering if we'll hear any info about him in the game as well.

What he did after KOTOR 2 would be nice to know, if he really found Revan.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 23, 2011)

Fuck yes Revan novel


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 23, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Speaking of the Exile, I wondering if we'll hear any info about him in the game as well.
> 
> What he did after KOTOR 2 would be nice to know, if he really found Revan.



Her actually. Canon Exile is female.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 23, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Her actually. Canon Exile is female.


Right, I forgot. 

My bad.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ack! Didn't mean it that way. It was meant to be more anecdotal and less "you got it wrong!"


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 24, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Ack! Didn't mean it that way. It was meant to be more anecdotal and less "you got it wrong!"


I know you didn't, I took it the wrong way, I'm sorry. >.<


----------



## Matta Clatta (Apr 24, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Her actually. Canon Exile is female.



Surprised I never knew this piece of info.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 24, 2011)

The Jedi Consolar, the Soldier, the Smuggler, the Bounty Hunter, and the Imperial Agent are all confirmed to have healing specs. The Sith Inquisitor also likely has a healing spec.

The Trooper, The Jedi Knight, the Jedi Consolar, The Bounty Hunter, The Sith Warrior, and the Sith Inquisitor are all have tanking specs.


----------



## Khyle (Apr 25, 2011)

*Jedi Knight*
- Sentinel: DPS
- Guardian: Tank/DPS

*Jedi Consular*
- Sage: DPS/Heal
- Shadow DPS/Tank

*Smuggler*
- Gunslinger: DPS
- Scoundrel: DPS/Heal

*Trooper*
- Vanguard: Tank/DPS
- Commando: DPS/Heal

*Sith Warrior*
- Marauder: DPS
- Juggernaut: Tank/DPS

*Sith Inquisitor*
- Sorcerer: DPS/Heal
- Assassin: DPS/Tank

*Imperial Agent*
- Sniper: DPS
- Operative: DPS/Heal

*Bounty Hunter*
- Mercenary: DPS/Heal
- Powertech: Tank/DPS


----------



## valerian (Apr 25, 2011)

Khyle said:


> *Jedi Knight*
> - Sentinel: DPS
> - Guardian: Tank/DPS
> 
> ...



Sith Inquisistor also has a Madness tree that's shared between the Assassin and Sorcerer with the goal of creating a range/melee hybrid gameplay option.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 25, 2011)

So the Jedi Knight and the Sith Warrior are the only ones without possible healing skills..?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2011)

Holy shit, I need to join this thread. Never thought to look it up til now. I am HIGHLY anticipating this game. Whenever it comes out. I will wait a good, long time for a polished Bioware game.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 25, 2011)

That looks like a good list to me, sounds good.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm already figuring out how I want to set up different classes when I Play them.

Jedi Knight
Guardian/Tank

Jedi Consular
Sage/DPS

Smuggler
Gunslinger/DPS

Trooper
Commando/DPS

Sith Warrior
Juggernaut/DPS

Sith Inquisitor
Assassin DPS

Imperial Agent
Sniper/DPS

Bounty Hunter
Powertech/Tank


----------



## valerian (Apr 26, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Holy shit, I need to join this thread. Never thought to look it up til now. I am HIGHLY anticipating this game. Whenever it comes out. I will wait a good, long time for a polished Bioware game.



An online bioware game that's constantly being updated and it's set in the SW universe?

Yeah it's gonna be awesome


----------



## Wesley (Apr 26, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> R..Revan?
> 
> REVAN?
> 
> ...



This is terrible.  You can't characterise Revan since Revan is whomever the players wanted him to be.  It's a terrible idea to hand him over to an author and set a concrete characterization.

Like, you had the choice between forgiving Bastilla for the mind tampering or you could be totally outraged.  Revan is not something you can put into a book.  Make him mysterious, ensure that his personal motives are, from an outside perspective, gray at best.

His actions should be definitive, but what he was thinking or feeling should be left in the air.  

Of course, they kind of went ahead and made sure Lightside Revan loved Bastilla in KotoR II, when it was optional in the first game.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 26, 2011)

Wesley said:


> This is terrible.  You can't characterise Revan since Revan is whomever the players wanted him to be.  It's a terrible idea to hand him over to an author and set a concrete characterization.
> 
> Like, you had the choice between forgiving Bastilla for the mind tampering or you could be totally outraged.  Revan is not something you can put into a book.  Make him mysterious, ensure that his personal motives are, from an outside perspective, gray at best.
> 
> ...



Wow, you sure missed a lot of conversation.

Revan isn't just getting handed over to any author. Revan is getting handed over to the Lead Writer of: Knight of the Old Republic, the Lead Writer of The Old Republic, and the Author of the Darth Bane series.


----------



## valerian (Apr 26, 2011)

Jawa companion at 1:03?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW_cogDasyk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## valerian (Apr 26, 2011)

Some new information.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice stuff, Valerian.

Escape hatch should be used as such.


----------



## Nightfall (Apr 26, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Wow, you sure missed a lot of conversation.
> 
> Revan isn't just getting handed over to any author. Revan is getting handed over to the Lead Writer of: Knight of the Old Republic, the Lead Writer of The Old Republic, and the Author of the Darth Bane series.



Only problem I have is that actually maintaining a good pace and quality writing is a bit harder with a novel, in comparison to a game as peoples expectations tend to be a lot higher. Besides game tie in novels aren't exactly famous for their quality...:\

I hope Kreia gets a small cameo, even if her presence probably won't be needed outside Kotor 2. The Exile I'm less enthused by, since she really felt a bit too faceless overall from what I can remember.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 26, 2011)

Again. This guy wrote the three Darth Bane Novels. He has a background in writing material other than video games.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 26, 2011)

Valerian said:


> Jawa companion at 1:03?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW_cogDasyk[/YOUTUBE]



There was a Q&A session back in Pax where one of the developers said that the Bounty Hunter gets the cutest companion character in the game. So BHs getting a Jawa Companion Character seems pretty likely.


----------



## valerian (Apr 26, 2011)

Another reason for me to play as a Bounty Hunter if that's true pek


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 26, 2011)

Well you know there was an article that came out a few days ago where a Press Guy said that he went to Tatooine after getting his ship.


----------



## valerian (Apr 26, 2011)

I found a confirmation on apprentices for those who were unsure. 



> The second example they showed us is Xalek, a Kaleesh force user who has been crafted in the image of Darth Maul. *In an interesting story reveal, this character becomes the apprentice to the Sith Inquisitor at some time during the main story line. *Unlike the more tank-ish abilities utilized by Kim Vaal, Xalek is pure DPS; his combat abilities greatly augment the Inquisitors damage output.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for the conformation, been waiting for that.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 26, 2011)

You know, it has occurred to me that as new expansions are released we will probably never see any new classes come out with the expansion. The reason being is you would have to add a shitton of new dialog for every single quest in the game to cover all those new characters.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh, so you guys know. The Imperial Agent won funnest class in the Bioware Beta Testers pole.

Oh, and in other news the first Embargo drops this Friday. This basically means that those who have been beta testing The Old Republic will be more available for talking about their experiences then they are allowed now. As of this moment the only thing Beta Testers are allowed to say is that they are in the beta.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 27, 2011)

Not sure if this has been posted yet...



> Q&A with ‘Star Wars: The Old Republic’ developers
> 
> Star Wars” is arguably the most iconic science fiction franchise to-date; however, only a handful of fantastic video games have been created from this universe. Two of the most well-known and respected Star Wars games are “Knights of the Old Republic” and its sequel. For the past three years the developers of “Knights,” BioWare and Lucas Arts, have been working on a ground-breaking online game, “Star Wars: The Old Republic.”
> The State Press spoke with three Star Wars developers: BioWare Austin Writing Director Daniel Erickson, Studio Creative Director James Ohlen, and Principal Lead Player Versus Player Designer Gabe Amatangelo.  Due to time and travel constraints of the development team, the following interview took place via e-mail.
> ...


----------



## valerian (Apr 27, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Oh, so you guys know. The Imperial Agent won funnest class in the Bioware Beta Testers pole.
> 
> Oh, and in other news the first Embargo drops this Friday. This basically means that those who have been beta testing The Old Republic will be more available for talking about their experiences then they are allowed now. As of this moment the only thing Beta Testers are allowed to say is that they are in the beta.



That's really susprising, not because I thought the force users would have won, but just that Imperial Agents seem to be really underwhelming, well to me at least, judging from all the videos I've seen for them. 

I really can't wait to see what and how many abilities the classes get.


----------



## valerian (Apr 27, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> You know, it has occurred to me that as new expansions are released we will probably never see any new classes come out with the expansion. The reason being is you would have to add a shitton of new dialog for every single quest in the game to cover all those new characters.



There's be some talk that we might see a Wookiee and Trandoshan class with their own full story, abilities, armor and voice.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 27, 2011)

I doubt it, reason being that a Wookiee characters lines would need a complete voice over for every piece of the game's old content. Trandoshans too. Besides, those are really more race stories than class stories.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 27, 2011)

Anyhow, now is the time to really start the hype.

There are two press embaragos, and they are close together. The game is quickly ramping up towards the end of development. Honestly the game could come out around September.


----------



## Shark Skin (Apr 27, 2011)

Hopefully I'll have a new computer by then. My current one is collecting dust


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 27, 2011)

Generally speaking, a 5 year old computer should be able to handle the game, although perhaps not on the highest graphic settings.


----------



## Corruption (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm really looking forward to this, hope PvP is good.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 27, 2011)

I wish this was for a Mac.


----------



## blackbird (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't care about new races, deep space PvP or pet ewoks for that matter. Just give me what I've seen so far... now.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 27, 2011)

Well the embargo ending is a good indication that the it's going to be available soon.

The latest word from Bioware is they still intend to release the game this year.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Well the embargo ending is a good indication that the it's going to be available soon.
> 
> The latest word from Bioware is they still intend to release the game this year.



They might as well adapt the Blizzard's slogan regarding game releases. 

"It will be done, when it is done"


----------



## valerian (Apr 27, 2011)

Azhra said:


> I don't care about new races, deep space PvP or pet ewoks for that matter. Just give me what I've seen so far... now.



companions aren't pets.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> They might as well adapt the Blizzard's slogan regarding game releases.
> 
> "It will be done, when it is done"



The original plan was spring 2011. If it's out in September that's only 3 months late.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2011)

Not including another possible extension that might happen.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 28, 2011)

Any other extensions have not been announced. The driving force behind the game coming out in 2012 is mostly driven by pessimism. The latest word (which was earlier this month) says that Bioware and EA plan to ship the game soon.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 28, 2011)

> It's safe to say 2011 is shaping up to be the year MMORPGs finally take a break from kneeling at WoW's altar, with studios making games that actually shy away from comparisons to Blizzard's big one. After seven years of trying to recreate World of Warcraft's secret sauce it's heartening to see a number of MMOs learning that the answer to developing a niche in the market isn't in trying to topple WoW by releasing a game that operates on exactly the same ideas.
> 
> Rift's advertising campaign earlier in the year has been one of the most obvious attempts at unWoWing the market with its "you're not in Azeroth anymore" tagline. Accurate or not it at least shows how much the playing field has changed since mid-2000 when developers were chasing Blizzard's demographic like petulant teenagers following a touring band. Now we're beginning to see more games setting their sights on attacking the genre from some of the less common angles.
> 
> ...



Source:


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2011)

Probably old but



the cross communicator thing is sick, join in on the convo, even if you are on another planet. Damn player ship and capital cities thing is sick too.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 28, 2011)

> It's lunchtime during the first of two Star Wars: The Old Republic immersion days at the EA Redwood Shores campus, and the game designers leading the event are panicking: everyone is talking about Portal 2. Instead of discussing the three exclusive hours of SWTOR we just played, most of the writers are chatting about yesterday's Portal 2 release and single-player campaign, which everyone feels pales in comparison to its co-op.
> 
> Eventually one writer prompts another with, "So, what do you think of TOR?" (All the BioWare representatives refer to it as TOR.) And the reactions are positive: the voice acting is great, gameplay is fun, and maybe the trash planet Hutta doesn't make for the most impressive starting area, but there are few complaints beyond game balance tweaks.
> 
> ...



Part 1 of article


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 28, 2011)

> A very minor downside to the tight storyline each class follows is that play will still be very linear, compared to other MMOs like WoW. While you can exercise choice in your moral path, you can't do much to change your geographical one. Characters that begin on one planet will always follow the same planet-to-planet trajectory as the story progresses, and will have no navigational options, though there are some opportunities for action on the side, like space combat and flashpoints.
> 
> On the same note, the fact that you're not playing in a bell jar of a single player campaign means you won't be able to push the game to extreme situations just for the fun of it, only to return to the safety of your last save point. Any havoc you create with your choices will be there to stay.
> 
> ...



Part 2 of same article


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 28, 2011)

> A short time from now, in a galaxy much like this one...
> 
> Despite the fact that BioWare has pinned this year as SWTOR's release year, it seems like they still have a profound amount of work to do. There are still some big aspects of the game they won't speak about yet?achievements, for one, seem to be a sore spot, likely a heated subject of debate in the privacy of BioWare's offices.
> 
> ...



Source: 

Lots of juicy information in there.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 28, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Probably old but
> 
> 
> 
> the cross communicator thing is sick, join in on the convo, even if you are on another planet. Damn player ship and capital cities thing is sick too.



Actually that is brand new. It it was posted today.

A lot of the European Media sights have started releasing information because it's almost 29th now. That interview as conducted during the press event a couple weeks ago.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 28, 2011)

> *Everyone Is Revan!*
> BioWare On SWTOR Plot Twists
> 
> Star Wars: The Old Republic developer BioWare discusses its latest MMO
> ...


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2011)

Holy shit, 



> "So, each class has a trilogy," Erickson elaborated, "and that’s eight  classes, three full stories each – and chapter one is twice the size of  KOTOR and then, of course, there’s chapter two and chapter three."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 28, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Holy shit,



There is a reason the game is taking so long to come out you know.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 28, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Holy shit,



That's a lotta game..


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 28, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> That's a lotta game..


Say good bye to your social life.


----------



## Dokiz1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Can the Jedi faction use Red lightsaber in this game? If not i'll go to the dark side for sure in this game only because red is just more cool.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 28, 2011)

Dokiz1 said:


> Can the Jedi faction use Red lightsaber in this game? If not i'll go to the dark side for sure in this game only because red is just more cool.



I think that you can use it as a Jedi if you are leaning  towards the Dark Side.

And that's all you need to join the Sith?

Just the fact that they have the red colour? 


Also..yeah,this game could in fact eat a lot of my free time!


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Say good bye to your social life.


You're damn right.


----------



## valerian (Apr 28, 2011)

Apparently we can only run each Flashpoint once per day.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 28, 2011)

It think it makes sense for your first run threw a flash point to count as your personal "Canon" Flash point.

A lot of the flash points have story significance, so even if you decide to play it second time, and you make a different choice the second time you run it, the first time is the one that counts for your specific character.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks like the Fan embargo is lifted now too. There is a flood of new articles coming in.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2011)

My mind is still blow with the length of each story for each class.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 28, 2011)

Bounty Hunter Story Exerpt from MMORPG.com



> The Bounty Hunter story is kind of a Wild West tale. You show up on Hutta and get involved with some interesting individuals and unsavory characters while trying to make your way off-world in order to participate in a bounty hunter competition known as the Great Hunt. In order to gain entry to this competition a hunter must be sponsored and one of the local crimelords, Nem’ro the Hutt, just so happens to be capable of doing so.  Mako, the bounty hunter’s first companion, arranges a meeting with Nem’ro and Nem’ro isn’t immediately convinced that he should sponsor you, which results in being given a number of tasks in order to prove your worth.
> Some of these tasks are fairly brutal as well. For one, I was sent to make an example of someone who’d crossed the Hutt.  My task was to kill him and deliver his head to his wife in a sack. Showing up to undertake this gruesome endeavor isn’t a matter of a simple firefight and looting the head off the guy’s corpse, only to return to the some quest NPC and gain an experience reward. Instead, what transpires is actually a fairly brutal cutscene where the bounty hunter clocks the guy over the head with his pistol, presses his knee into the poor guys back while he lays helpless on the floor and pretty much saws his head clean off his neck. While absent of blood, it is still fairly graphic and I was both shocked and impressed to find such a scene in the game.
> This simple example really illustrates what BioWare has been trying to emphasize in terms of what their signature cinematic storytelling really adds to the MMO experience. I finished this quest and immediately imagined how it’d play out in any other game, turning in a quest item to a static lifeless NPC giving way to a pop-up text box where the wife screams in horror (via text) and rewards me experience. Instead, I got to watch it all play out as I presented her with the sack and watched her run off screen screaming; I even got a chance to make a callous remark if I were feeling extra evil (and I was!).



source:


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2011)

to add with the bounty hunter thingy


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Ciupy (Apr 28, 2011)

So..the embargo is out on the fan visit eh?

Soo..how about the embargo on the Beta?

Is that still on?


----------



## valerian (Apr 28, 2011)

> SWTOR-EN: Is there an evolution of visual skills? For example does the flamethrower the Bounty Hunter will be more impressive by rank?
> 
> DE: Absolutely, especially for the big powers of the Force and missile explosions. You will see a definite difference when a high level character uses the same skill that a personal low.



This is awesome news.


----------



## valerian (Apr 28, 2011)

Some new screenshots:


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2011)

FML I am going to buy a computer just for this game.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OD8VCdRV_rQ&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_QrRhBXWqo&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

These aren't new, are they?


----------



## Wan (Apr 28, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> That's a lotta game..



No way.  No friggin' way.  Chapter one is KotORx2?  And there's three chapters per class?  And there's 8 classes...that's potentially _40 times as much story content as KotOR._

No way.  No friggin' way.  You'd need a decade or more to come up with that much content, unless you're just churning out crap.


----------



## valerian (Apr 28, 2011)

Lol IGN.

Both of those videos are old.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 28, 2011)

valerian said:


> Lol IGN.
> 
> Both of those videos are old.


I thought so, was just checking.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 28, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> So..the embargo is out on the fan visit eh?
> 
> Soo..how about the embargo on the Beta?
> 
> Is that still on?



Yeah, I thought the rules would lighten up, but its not the case. The truth is there is still a lot of changes going on even on the levels and build that the press and the fan sites got to demo.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 28, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> No way.  No friggin' way.  Chapter one is KotORx2?  And there's three chapters per class?  And there's 8 classes...that's potentially _40 times as much story content as KotOR._
> 
> No way.  No friggin' way.  You'd need a decade or more to come up with that much content, unless you're just churning out crap.



Well..they started writing the story in 2006.

Soo..five years of just that.

All that money and talent poured just into the much vaunted "story".

I can't wait to play that..

And yeah..if each class has as much content as 6 KotOR's..


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> No way.  No friggin' way.  Chapter one is KotORx2?  And there's three chapters per class?  And there's 8 classes...that's potentially _40 times as much story content as KotOR._
> 
> No way.  No friggin' way.  You'd need a decade or more to come up with that much content, unless you're just churning out crap.



My mind is still blown. They have a big ass staff and they are talented. I trust Bioware to exceed my expectations of this game.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 28, 2011)

Darth Hater has almost 2 hours of development interviews Q&As.



I like this quote from 

Daniel Erikson: "To those people who say they are not going to every play with their companion characters, what they are in fact is is that they are going to only play in 4 person parties, or they are going die."


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 28, 2011)

Man I am in a quote frenzy today, but I really like this fansite exert from a Fanblog.



> Before I knew which class I was going to pick, I had already decided to play the evil path, on ether the Bounty Hunter or the Imperial Agent.
> Being the only one who runs this site, the dev's did not help in my decision as they presented me with both classes, that I could get so much needed time on.
> 
> After seeing the classes on screen, the option was crystal clear. I was now looking in the eye, a Zabrak BH male, if you cast your mind back to Episode I - The phantom Menace then just add a Mohawk. Well that's what I was now looking straight at.
> ...


----------



## Shoddragon (Apr 29, 2011)

*looks at last few pages* oh my god. the first chapter alone is the equivalent of TWO KOTORS???!?!?!?!? well, looks like I better get ready to say bye to my social life soon...........


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 29, 2011)

That's not the worst part. Each class's first chapter is equivalent to two KOTORS!

And each have their own unique storylines, companions, and class quests ect!

If you played each class threw, just the first chapter of content, that's equivalent to 16 KOTORs.


----------



## Corran (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm not reading through all that but I'm guessing as another class you can tag along with your friends chapters and such.
I don't think I'd be able to play through them all


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 29, 2011)

Corran said:


> I'm not reading through all that but I'm guessing as another class you can tag along with your friends chapters and such.
> I don't think I'd be able to play through them all



Not only can you do that, but you can join conversations as long as your grouped with someone without having to actually be presently there. When a party member engages in a conversation you have the option of appearing there in Hologram from and entering the conversation with them. You can even take part in conversations and everything. The only thing you presumably can't do as a hologram is kill the NPCs.

BUT! This feature isn't available on some class specific quests.

EDIT 2: In fact in one of the podcast I've listened too, there was actually an instance where 1 player initiated the quest while his team mate joined in the conversation as a hologram. This his partner happened to be standing next to the quest objective so he completed the quest objective and his friend joined in that conversation as a hologram. And after the objective was complete the original player turned in the quest where his partner joined in as a hologram again. And they were able to do the whole quest and gain full experience points and rewards without either character leaving their current location.


----------



## Corran (Apr 29, 2011)

^I remember the hologram thing, awesome feature for sure.
We making a clan or guild or what for this forum?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2011)

All on the same server?


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 29, 2011)

I see no reason why not.

By the way, the fansites already know what the Friday announcement is going to be. They have said that it is something that is going to make us cheer.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2011)

What, a release date?


----------



## stavrakas (Apr 29, 2011)

Man, I promised myself I would never play an MMO again after lineage 2 destroyed my social life for a whole year, but this looks so tempting... I might even solo the game just so I can restrain myself from playing for more than 2-3 hours per day.


----------



## valerian (Apr 29, 2011)

User interface:



Sith Warrior progression video:

[YOUTUBE]eA5pSUehiwc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blackbird (Apr 29, 2011)

I've become very intrigued by the Sith Warrior class as of late, solely due to the Twi'lek sidekick and the awesome spaceship.

Only the Imperial Agent can hope to contend... so far.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 29, 2011)

You'll notice something in the Sith Warrior video. Even though some of the combat sequences are drawn out, the light saber never touches the enemy character until the final blow.


----------



## Khyle (Apr 29, 2011)

:datmarauder, I'm so gonna choose that AC for my main char


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 29, 2011)

I like how he looks like a machine in both of the later parts of the progression.


----------



## valerian (Apr 29, 2011)

Some armor concept art.

Trooper: 

Imperial Agent: 

Smuggler with some other classes: 

Mix:


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2011)

So basically like an more advanced version of Disenchanting from WoW. I want to read some stuff about end game material.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 30, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Wow, you sure missed a lot of conversation.
> 
> Revan isn't just getting handed over to any author. Revan is getting handed over to the Lead Writer of: Knight of the Old Republic, the Lead Writer of The Old Republic, and the Author of the Darth Bane series.



That doesn't matter, because as far as how Revan's character is developed in the game, the player's vision is what matters as far as who Revan is.  At least as far as the people that played the game are generally concerned.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 30, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> No way.  No friggin' way.  Chapter one is KotORx2?  And there's three chapters per class?  And there's 8 classes...that's potentially _40 times as much story content as KotOR._
> 
> No way.  No friggin' way.  You'd need a decade or more to come up with that much content, unless you're just churning out crap.



That's not quite true.  Most of the content in the game is shared between the classes.  Only the starting worlds are unique to each of the classes.  As are companion storylines and such.  You roll your character, you do their thing the way you want to, then it's darkside/lightside from there on out.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 30, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> I like how he looks like a machine in both of the later parts of the progression.


I enjoyed that too, he looked like a badass.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 30, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> So basically like an more advanced version of Disenchanting from WoW. I want to read some stuff about end game material.



That is the part of the game that is most in flux at the moment. You probably wont hear about that until after a release date has been announced.



Wesley said:


> That's not quite true.  Most of the content in the game is shared between the classes.  Only the starting worlds are unique to each of the classes.  As are companion storylines and such.  You roll your character, you do their thing the way you want to, then it's darkside/lightside from there on out.



Actually, your retort isn't what's off.

Each class has class specific quests that make up your main storyline on each planet that are specific to that class. Other can technically can share in those storylines to some extent, but only if your in a party with them. All the way threw the game until the end game content. 

Each Story is unique. For instance in the Jedi Knight Storyline if your a darkside Jedi there comes a point where the Order won't send you out on missions anymore and you end up falling in with a shady group who gives you missions from that point on.

Sure there are a few quests that you share with other classes, all threwout the game. But your class quests are what provides the motivates your characters own personal story. That stuff is unique to your character class, and often times your alignment and the choices you make earlier on in the game directly effect your story later on.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow, someone made of list of meaningful information that has come out over the past few days and posted it on the TOR forum. The original post is nearly 50,000 characters long, so I don't be reposted it here, but you can find it at this link.



I'm going to save the phpbb code as a text file on my computer so that I can pull it up again later if I have to. The post is so long I'm afraid the mods might actually delete it.


----------



## Wan (Apr 30, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> You'll notice something in the Sith Warrior video. Even though some of the combat sequences are drawn out, the light saber never touches the enemy character until the final blow.



Curious...if this is how combat works, despite the static-looking animations, it will match Star Wars combat more than most recent Star Wars games.  I wonder how health will be handled, though.  Maybe the player gets a limited supply of stamina that is expended keeping his or her defense up?



strongarm85 said:


> I like how he looks like a machine in both of the later parts of the progression.



He's more machine now than man, twisted and evil.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 30, 2011)

Mordin Solus said:


> Curious...if this is how combat works, despite the static-looking animations, it will match Star Wars combat more than most recent Star Wars games.  I wonder how health will be handled, though.  Maybe the player gets a limited supply of stamina that is expended keeping his or her defense up?
> 
> He's more machine now than man, twisted and evil.



Actually that was also mentioned in a long ass pod cast on Toro wars I think it was. Anyhow the fansite didn't exactly get a repeat of what the press got. They only played as Bounty Hunters and Imperial Assassins on the first day. On the second day they got to play as any class they wanted.

As it turns out the guy on Torowars played the Sith Warrior on the second day. They didn't get a full second day, but he specifically said that the way it worked is the enemy continues to loose HP as you fight, but you don't actually hit the enemy with your weapon until your strike the final blow.


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 30, 2011)

valerian said:


> User interface:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bludgeoning dude №1 with training saber=hilarious.

The Juggernaut is definitely a monster I'd like to get my hands on. The second tier armor reminds me of the Crysis nanosuit. 

However, the Marauder stealth move only serves to feed my concern about class homogenisation:

*-We have stealthy Agents, Inquisitors, Consulars, Smugglers and now Warriors.
-We have Trooper, Smuggler, Agent, Bounty Hunter, Consular and Inquisitor healers.
-We have Knight, Consular, Trooper, BH, Warrior and Inquisitor tanks.*

None of this is final, but it does raise the question whether or not exploring different classes is actually worth a damn from a gameplay perspective. 

Can't wait for the Trooper progression vid.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 30, 2011)

Its like that for a reason. The development team wants all players to be able to meet their Star Wars fantasy wish fulfillment, and still be able to play whatever kind of MMO role that they want.

Now each classes has different means of fulfilling those roles. Bounty Hunter healers shoot healing darts into their team mates. Imperial Agent healers have small medical droids that travel to a target and bestow a HOT.

Tanking works pretty differently between classes too. The Counselor and Knight each have tanking trees for instance, but Knight based tanking uses heavy armor to shoulder the blows, while the Counselor is more an agility tank, they still take pretty good damage when they get hit, but because of advanced lightsaber deflection and high agility they don't get hit very often unless they're under-leveled or not properly geared.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 30, 2011)

I see some of the development team at Bioware visit 4 Chan


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Behold Pedobear riding an AT-AT.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 30, 2011)

So they're essentially allowing you to be whoever you want to be, and tailoring all the classes to those, rather than saying "if you want to be a ninja, you've got to be an Imperial Agent"?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2011)

That philosophy seems pretty ambitious. Lets see how well they follow that, when it releases and people cry about over and underpowered classes and specs.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 30, 2011)

Pretty much. Jedi Knights and Sith Warriors can't heal, and Scoundrels and Imperial Agent's can't tank. The Agent and the Scoundrel are also the only ones who get to use cover.

Those are pretty much the only limitations. Now the way that each class accomplishes all of those roles are different.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh, one of the best features that came out that hasn't been talked about much is the Gear color matching. There is an algorithm in the game that color matches the rest of the gear your wearing with whatever chest piece your wearing. Not only does it help character look better early on in the game, but it also makes character look more distinct from one another. Since not everyone is wearing all of the same armor, even if your wearing the same chest piece, two characters may end up looking very different from one another.


----------



## valerian (Apr 30, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Pretty much. Jedi Knights and Sith Inquisitors can't heal, and Scoundrels and Imperial Agent's can't tank. The Agent and the Scoundrel are also the only ones who get to use cover.
> 
> Those are pretty much the only limitations. Now the way that each class accomplishes all of those roles are different.



Sith Warriors are the ones that can't heal.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 30, 2011)

That's what I meant.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 30, 2011)

Khyle said:


> *Jedi Knight*
> - Sentinel: DPS
> - Guardian: Tank/DPS
> 
> ...



It says here Jedi Knights cant heal either....


----------



## stavrakas (Apr 30, 2011)

What I wanna know is if we get to choose what kind of lightsaber we wield. For example, I wanna be a melee Jedi damage dealer. Seems like I have to choose between Guardian or Sentinel, but none of them is shown to wield a double-bladed lightsaber (my favourite). I hate dual-wield and single saber is pretty meh. Am I gonna have to start a Consular instead?


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Apr 30, 2011)

^ From what I can gather...unfortunately yeah. Consulars are only given sabre staffs.

It would have made more sense if each class has an option of two lightsabre models.

Jedi Consular: Single Sabre, Sabre Staff
Jedi Knight: Dual-wield Sabre, Sabre Staff


----------



## LMJ (Apr 30, 2011)

I usually love paladin types. Heals and dps.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 30, 2011)

Really wish this wasn't an mmo .

But I hope that the classes you pick won't prevent you from learning about certain important things like what happened to Revan, The exile etc.  

Or I'm going to be pissed off as It's one of the main reasons why I want this game .


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 30, 2011)

btw question, if you're a Sith but you start making light sided choices, will you become a Jedi/light sided force user eventually?

and vice versa.


----------



## strongarm85 (Apr 30, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Really wish this wasn't an mmo .
> 
> But I hope that the classes you pick won't prevent you from learning about certain important things like what happened to Revan, The exile etc.
> 
> Or I'm going to be pissed off as It's one of the main reasons why I want this game .



What happened to Revan is actually one of the plot points of game. As a matter of fact there is a sect of "Sith Heratics" on Dromon Khas who call themselves the "Revanites" who are hiding out in the forest surrounding the Empire's capital holding secret meetings.

There is also the trailer for this flashpoint...





Nightblade said:


> btw question, if you're a Sith but you start making light sided choices, will you become a Jedi/light sided force user eventually?
> 
> and vice versa.



No, you will not change sides. The Sith in this game are not merely Jedi who fall the darkside. Or Jedi who go threw Sith teachings. The Sith in this game are Culturally Sith.

Now your characters own personal story will change based on being light or dark side Sith, but the Sith Empire is still your homeland, and the Republic has always been the enemy of your culture.

Now we do know that at some point the Republic Wins, and there is a merger of cultures, but what all that entails is unknown and probably would amount to some of the last content of the game to come out after the game itself has been available for years.

In a round table style interview during the fansite summit, with 10 writers, including all of the class writers together in the same room, that point was hammered home very solidly.

Daniel Erikson was also very dismissive about the idea of the Republic and the Empire ever joining forces to fight some outside 3rd faction saying that it was something they would only do if they had exhausted every other possible story lead.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 1, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I usually love paladin types. Heals and dps.



Does that mean your leaning towards the Consular for your first class?


----------



## valerian (May 1, 2011)

New companions?


----------



## LMJ (May 1, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Does that mean your leaning towards the Consular for your first class?



Probably for the first class. I love my being able to do things on my own, healing and dpsing. (Even though we will have companions.)


----------



## strongarm85 (May 1, 2011)

valerian said:


> New companions?



The Wookie companion has been revealed for a while, he's the Scoundrel's first companion.

The Jawa companion most likely is one the Bounty Hunter's companion...

The Talz I'm not sure of, first time I've seen him.



Waking Dreamer said:


> Does that mean your leaning towards the Consular for your first class?





Lee Min Jung said:


> Probably for the first class. I love my being able to do things on my own, healing and dpsing. (Even though we will have companions.)



Every Healing Advanced Class also has a DPS option.


----------



## valerian (May 1, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> The Wookie companion has been revealed for a while, he's the Scoundrel's first companion.
> 
> The Jawa companion most likely is one the Bounty Hunter's companion...
> 
> The Talz I'm not sure of, first time I've seen him.



I only posted the Bowdaar pic for comparison purposes. 

I really hope we get more alien species as companions, along with different variations of droids. I'll be disappointed if most of them are humans.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 1, 2011)

Oh, a fun fact, Daniel Erikson revealed on a German Fansite Interview

Each time you log in with your character you'll be greeted with a Star Wars Text Crawl as the loading Screen. This Text Crawl will update as your character progresses threw their class storyline.


----------



## Skywalker (May 1, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Oh, a fun fact, Daniel Erikson revealed on a German Fansite Interview
> 
> Each time you log in with your character you'll be greeted with a Star Wars Text Crawl as the loading Screen. This Text Crawl will update as your character progresses threw their class storyline.


Oh that's good news, pretty cool stuff.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 1, 2011)

This is pure speculation, but EA is calling up their investors for the usual quarterly report on Wednesday May the 4th. The usual time they do their quarterly report is on the first Tuesday of May, so they're intentionally holding the meeting back 1 day.

Lucas Arts and EA are partnering together to tie in the release of The Old Republic with the release of the Star Wars movies on Bluray. They could be in for a simultaneous release.

Lucas Arts also has a special announcement planned for Wednesday.

Wednesday is also the day that the 2nd Embargo on the Old Republic drops and press and the fansites can start talking about PVP.

Right now this is also leading to heavy speculation that Pre-orders for the Old Republic could be announced on Wednesday. If that happens then there is a good possiblity that the Old Republic could be shapping up for a July release date to ship alongside the Star Wars Bluerays.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 1, 2011)

Pardon my ignorance...but what does a Jawa look like under the hood?


----------



## strongarm85 (May 1, 2011)

Nobody knows....


----------



## Skywalker (May 1, 2011)

I've always been curious.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 2, 2011)

Do you think if you get enough trust with your Jawa Companion through maybe their story side quests...that mystery will be revealed?

Is Bioware allowed to fill in that spot for the Starwars lore?


----------



## strongarm85 (May 2, 2011)

If it does happen it would be like the Tali Romance scene in Mass Effect 2 where the mask comes off but you never see any of her face regardless.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 3, 2011)

Oh, by the way, apparently Taunts from Tank characters work in PVP. In typical MMOrpgs Tanks are usually some of the least effective classes in PVP, but in TOR they're good.


----------



## Skywalker (May 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJTk0zbozww&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## strongarm85 (May 3, 2011)

Awesome Find!


----------



## Overwatch (May 4, 2011)




----------



## strongarm85 (May 4, 2011)

I just got done combing threw EA's investment conference call complete with presentation guidelines, finiancial accounting information, balance sheets, and spreadsheets.

I was able to come away with two facts about the game.

1. While the information provided in the documents outlines all of EA Games release dates for the next Year. EA itself has yet to narrow down whether game will launch in either Q2 or Q3 of Fiscal Year 2012. That is the time period between July and and December

2. One other piece of valuable information was gained. The Old Republic will be the Largest Video Game Launch in history of EA Games. From the perspective of a company that has launched more big budget video games than any other, it stands to reason that The Old Republic could have the largest launch of any game in Video Game history.

EA is currently gearing up with a very very large advertising campaign specifically for this game. They will be sinking a lot of advertising resources to make sure that it is a big launch.

What we can gain from the above information is the following.

1. EA has a lot of faith in this game's ability to do extremely well, and to that end they are going to spend a lot of money convincing people to buy their product. The Largest Advertising campaign in the world wont help you earn monthly subscription fees if the game itself can't meet consumer's expectations.

2. Advertising campaigns don't typically start to ramp up until there is a clear idea of when a game going to launch. There is no reason to spend money early on a game that wont be out until later. Having the extra money that you would spend on hand would be more important than sinking it in advertising costs before you have even have a solid idea of when the released title is even coming out.

While this is purely speculation, this leads me to believe that the likely launch date is between the last half of Q2 and the first half of Q3 of Fiscal year 2012. That would put it somewhere between Mid August to Mid November.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 4, 2011)

More conference Call Goodies

"Can you announce the ship date?" (for SWTOR)

"Sorry, but that's not going to happen today. First, we don't want to tip off the competition, and secondly, we don't want to be tied to releasing the game without an experience that will captivate the consumer at launch."

Question from merril lynch investor:

Paraphrased/close to what he said: "How long does a beta last before the launch for a product like that can take place?"

Answer: "*With regards to your question on star wars, typically mmo's have around a six-month run on beta testing. We have been continuously testing star wars on that prospect, and have a large amount of beta testers who are actively involved in providing feedback."

"What is the interest and timing of the launch of the game?"

ANSWER: "I'll take the second part of your question first. Our guidance range is.... launch of Q2 towards maybe slipping into Q3, with the 90-cent upper range of revenue profits per share taking into account more towards that range. Should the launch of Star Wars slip from late Q2 or into Q3/later, it will affect earnings in the range of 5-15 cents."

"As far as interest in star wars beta, we are seeing great metrics on reliability, fun and enjoyment, and quality from our testers, with an extremely high level of interest in the program. I think we've definitley got the right game from that."

-----------
Q2 is their intended Launch pending no delays from their internal calenders That's between July and September

That remark was also "off the cuff". The speaker may not have been meaning to give that information out.

There is also an outside possibility that the Date could be pushed back to January, but most likely it wont barring any natural disasters, such a tornado striking Austin.
-----------*


----------



## Overwatch (May 5, 2011)

This entire project is an enormous gamble. I imagine the devs must be having trouble sleeping at night.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 5, 2011)

Actually, all of the inward communication inside of Bioware and EA is that they have an amazing amount of faith in their game.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 5, 2011)




----------



## strongarm85 (May 5, 2011)

Other fine PVP Warzone Reward aspects.

Commendations are awarded to individual players from other players in your group at the end of the match. You can't commendate yourself but you can commendate the other people in the group your in. This reward system should cut down on people who want to stand around let the other team win because "the Honor is faster".

Badges are also rewarded for good play, and different team playing.


----------



## Corruption (May 5, 2011)

So looks like this will probably be coming out later this year, I can't wait. I wonder if that was factored in to the delay of ME3, I don't think they'd want to release both of them too close to each other.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 5, 2011)

> With this in mind I went through and played exactly as I planned. Use builders/force charge into my rage costing skills to burst players down. I always aimed for healers or those crafty people hiding off to the side "glares at the Imperial Agent." By far my favorite moment of my playtime with the Sentinel was some accidental yet awesome teamwork between Samm and I.
> 
> We were all fighting at the middle capture point which if you recall from the Alderaan video has a circular balcony which surrounds it, above it. A Sniper was sitting up there just raining pain down upon my team in the middle yet because of the angle, I think most people didn't notice him. As soon as I spotted him, I targeted him and pressed my force charge button. Unbeknownst to me, Samm had Stasis Fielded him, which had removed him from cover. I jumped from the farside of the capture point, vertically one story and over a balcony to punch that Agent right in the face.
> 
> I literally yelled, very loudly, "HOLY F*CK" when that happened. I have never seen a game which had pathing smart enough to not have the game explode when you try charging around terrain like that. So awesome!



Source:


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

Very interesting audio log on pvp. Making me even more impatient to play the game.


----------



## valerian (May 5, 2011)

Confirmed no cross-server dungeon finders.

@ 8:50

[YOUTUBE]CqEflc1K7Rg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (May 5, 2011)

No Spec changes . I wanna hear about end game content! and the mounted combat. Better be some damn addons or ama murder someone. Some of those quick fire questions that she was asking at the end were interesting and wanted to know the answers to. Damn it.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 6, 2011)

Re-specs are confirmed to be in the game, but Dual Specs are not.

They're also on the fence about letting you change advanced classes, but if they do it'll be costly.

Honestly, the point behind the advanced class system is pretty obvious. The Four base classes on each side are just Archetypes. The point is the let people play the game for 10 levels until they figure out the type of play style they like. Essentially you don't really pick your class until you go into your advanced class.


----------



## LMJ (May 6, 2011)

Re specs in your advanced class yea, but changing out of of your advanced class, not right now. But still, I would need to create another of the same class to play the other advanced class, if I liked both of them.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 6, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Re specs in your advanced class yea, but changing out of of your advanced class, not right now. But still, I would need to create another of the same class to play the other advanced class, if I liked both of them.



That's true, but each advanced class is very different from one another. They have very different abilities, they get access to completely different gear, and they don't even play the same way.

Besides, there is more than one story path. Not every Jedi Knight makes it onto the Jedi Council. How much of a hassel would it be really to roll the same class twice when that's the only way you'll ever get to experience the opposite side of the class story.


----------



## Overwatch (May 6, 2011)

PvP sounds sweet!

The Commando sounds like a seriously formidable fellow! Makes me even more excited about the Trooper.


----------



## Skywalker (May 7, 2011)

That is a kickass picture.


----------



## Aruarian (May 7, 2011)

Why is that one dude getting stabbed by a lightsaber?


----------



## Overwatch (May 7, 2011)

Blaster bolt.


*Spoiler*: _MOAR!_


----------



## Aruarian (May 7, 2011)

The artist must've gotten lazy then, cause it looks like the lightsaber beam the Jedi's wielding.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 8, 2011)

Just think guys! When the Open Beta gets here we'll be able to have so much fun. Too bad it's not going to be until about 4 weeks before the game goes live.

The Open Beta is going to be free though.


----------



## stavrakas (May 8, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Just think guys! When the Open Beta gets here we'll be able to have so much fun. Too bad it's not going to be until about 4 weeks before the game goes live.
> 
> The Open Beta is going to be free though.



Yeah I'm waiting for open beta to help me choose which class I'll main, probably either Shadow or Guardian. 

I really hope we'll get a release date in E3.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 8, 2011)

It's hard to say really.

I predict one of two things to happen at E3.

The thing that is highly unlikely, but at the same time be the most awesome thing to happen at E3 would be if they came out and say The Old Republic is "available for Pre-orders, Open Beta starts today, and the game goes live on July 5th."

It would be the best thing in the world. The hype would be huge, and everyone would be wanting a chance to play it.

That said it isn't very likely to happen.

We honestly may not even get a firm release date, but they'll probably narrow it down to a Release season, or a release month.


----------



## valerian (May 12, 2011)

Best class trailer I've seen.


----------



## Corran (May 12, 2011)

Bioware are making it really hard to pick which class to play as first


----------



## strongarm85 (May 13, 2011)

Thats because Bioware wants you to play all of them!

The Inquisitor starts out the farthest on the Darkside of all the classes i the game. I had a feeling that was the case, but it's nice to see it confirmed.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 13, 2011)

I rather plan on being a Sith Inquisitor


----------



## Corran (May 13, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Thats because Bioware wants you to play all of them!
> 
> The Inquisitor starts out the farthest on the Darkside of all the classes i the game. I had a feeling that was the case, but it's nice to see it confirmed.



But I can't play all of them first


----------



## strongarm85 (May 13, 2011)

The answer is simple, who is your favorite Star Wars Character, Extended Universe counts.


----------



## Corran (May 13, 2011)

Look at my name


----------



## strongarm85 (May 13, 2011)

I had a feeling.

So the character your going to find that is most similar to Corran Horn in terms of "play style" is the Jedi Knight. Unless of course you mean Rouge Squadron era Corran Horn then you'll be looking at something closer to a trooper.

The Jedi Knight is very much a Padawan on the verge of becoming a full Jedi Knight in the beginning of his story.

The Trooper on the other hand is already begins the story as a Member of the Repbulic's Elite Havoc Squadron.

Just to give you a point of reference.


----------



## Corran (May 13, 2011)

Its a hard choice 
I love Rogue Squadron and I, Jedi versions of him. Kind of wish there was a kind of pilot class in the game


----------



## strongarm85 (May 13, 2011)

Yeah I know, right, its one of the main archetypes that's been left out. Maybe when they add more to space they'll give you an option to create Star Fighters Squadrons.


----------



## Corran (May 13, 2011)

Star fighter squadrons 
I can see why its left out though, pilots don't do much on the ground (except Wraith Squadron ) and I'm not a fan of some of the starship designs Bioware does for Star Wars


----------



## LMJ (May 13, 2011)

Man. I had this one daydream about TOR and thought about how they would do space battles. Something like 4 to 5 people per ship where each person would handle a certain part of the ship. One person would focus on the helm where they would navigate the ship, a peerson or 2 dealing with the weapons and then an aux person who dealt with other ship systems. The third person would do scans on the enemy ship try and pinpoint the weaknesses of other ships. Deal with the other systems of the ship that hit. Like if the life systems were damage this screen would pop up on their console that allowed them to reroute power from one system to another etc. Man so many things I was thinking of. My mind is running off. This probably makes no sense to you all, cuz I was just mumbling.


----------



## Ciupy (May 13, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Man. I had this one daydream about TOR and thought about how they would do space battles. Something like 4 to 5 people per ship where each person would handle a certain part of the ship. One person would focus on the helm where they would navigate the ship, a peerson or 2 dealing with the weapons and then an aux person who dealt with other ship systems. The third person would do scans on the enemy ship try and pinpoint the weaknesses of other ships. Deal with the other systems of the ship that hit. Like if the life systems were damage this screen would pop up on their console that allowed them to reroute power from one system to another etc. Man so many things I was thinking of. My mind is running off. This probably makes no sense to you all, cuz I was just mumbling.



Heh..

That system reminds me of the original vision for Star Trek Online..

...


----------



## Corran (May 13, 2011)

I would love that for a new X-wing game rather than an MMO 
But thinking about it makes me think about five people handling the Millenium Falcon, one pilot, one co-pilot, two gunners and one person running around the ship fixing stuff


----------



## strongarm85 (May 13, 2011)

Corran said:


> Star fighter squadrons
> I can see why its left out though, pilots don't do much on the ground (except Wraith Squadron ) and I'm not a fan of some of the starship designs Bioware does for Star Wars



Well actually if they modeled the way the ground teams fought after Wraith Squadron I think it would work pretty well. Thing is you'd need a class on the other side that mirrored it.

I would elect Pirates.

And in a strange twist I would put the Pirates on the Republic side and put the Star Fighter Pilots on the Empire's side.

In an Era where the Sith Empire rules with an iron fist being a pirate would be suicide. The only environment where a Pirate can thrive is one where the Republic exists.

That would put the Fighter Pilots on the side of the Empire by default then in a rather strange twist.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Man. I had this one daydream about TOR and thought about how they would do space battles. Something like 4 to 5 people per ship where each person would handle a certain part of the ship. One person would focus on the helm where they would navigate the ship, a peerson or 2 dealing with the weapons and then an aux person who dealt with other ship systems. The third person would do scans on the enemy ship try and pinpoint the weaknesses of other ships. Deal with the other systems of the ship that hit. Like if the life systems were damage this screen would pop up on their console that allowed them to reroute power from one system to another etc. Man so many things I was thinking of. My mind is running off. This probably makes no sense to you all, cuz I was just mumbling.



That would be nice, but unfortunately space battles seem to mostly be a single player affair, for now at least.


----------



## LMJ (May 13, 2011)

It is a dream of mine, but I guess it will stay a dream.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 13, 2011)

It was a good dream.


----------



## LMJ (May 13, 2011)

But then again, that would require too much teamwork from humans to get it done.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 13, 2011)

I wrote a long post on the forum stating my theory as to the identity of the Sith Emperor.



Long post, but I hopefully made my point clearly.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 13, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Man. I had this one daydream about TOR and thought about how they would do space battles. Something like 4 to 5 people per ship where each person would handle a certain part of the ship. One person would focus on the helm where they would navigate the ship, a peerson or 2 dealing with the weapons and then an aux person who dealt with other ship systems. The third person would do scans on the enemy ship try and pinpoint the weaknesses of other ships. Deal with the other systems of the ship that hit. Like if the life systems were damage this screen would pop up on their console that allowed them to reroute power from one system to another etc.



Thats basically the Blackhawk from Battlefield: BadCompany 2.

Except the engineers job is simply to screwdriver the Heli for repair but can also fire his own weapon from the side doors.


----------



## Ciupy (May 13, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> I wrote a long post on the forum stating my theory as to the identity of the Sith Emperor.
> 
> 
> 
> Long post, but I hopefully made my point clearly.



The Sith Emperor..a fallen Jedi? 

I don't know what to say about that.

Even if he would have disguised himself,and if other people had followed him..

I mean..what could have he known about the Sith culture and ways?


----------



## Corran (May 13, 2011)

^The way Star Wars stories go these days according to Lucas is if a Jedi turns to the dark side he is a Sith  Pretty fucking stupid I know 
I base this on the Clone Wars cartoons how if there is ever mention of a dark side user they have to be a Sith. Man I miss the days of "Dark Jedi" and "Fallen Jedi"


----------



## Ciupy (May 13, 2011)

Corran said:


> ^The way Star Wars stories go these days according to Lucas is if a Jedi turns to the dark side he is a Sith  Pretty fucking stupid I know
> I base this on the Clone Wars cartoons how if there is ever mention of a dark side user they have to be a Sith. Man I miss the days of "Dark Jedi" and "Fallen Jedi"



But..Sith is an ideology..a culture even.

It isn't just the simple act of turning to the Dark Side that makes you into a Sith.

That would just simply make you into a Fallen Jedi..


----------



## Corran (May 13, 2011)

Thus my annoyance at its constant use in the Clone wars 
To Lucas, Sith = Dark side, Jedi = Light side . Retarded I know.


----------



## LMJ (May 13, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Thats basically the Blackhawk from Battlefield: BadCompany 2.
> 
> Except the engineers job is simply to screwdriver the Heli for repair but can also fire his own weapon from the side doors.



Well I am talking about something a bit more interactive. Like in order to reroute the power from one system to another there will be this 7 step protocol that you would have to do which would in involve in.....I don't know right off hand, I just woke up.


----------



## Skywalker (May 13, 2011)

A rather simple view of the force.

Sith Inquisitor

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAKCC1eqNFw&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Corruption (May 13, 2011)

If this and Diablo 3 comes out this year I'll have no idea what to do.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 13, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> A rather simple view of the force.
> 
> Sith Inquisitor
> 
> ...


I was pretty much already set on being a Sith Inquisitor but now I'm 100% positive I'm being one.


----------



## Nae'blis (May 13, 2011)

you and half of everyone else playing this game.


----------



## Skywalker (May 13, 2011)

Hoozah for originality.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 13, 2011)

Nae'blis said:


> you and half of everyone else playing this game.


Really? I haven't really payed attention to discussion of this game so I was unaware. If there are too many I might just go with my secondary option, the bounty hunter.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 13, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> But..Sith is an ideology..a culture even.
> 
> It isn't just the simple act of turning to the Dark Side that makes you into a Sith.
> 
> That would just simply make you into a Fallen Jedi..



Can you be part of the Sith culture without force powers?


----------



## strongarm85 (May 14, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> The Sith Emperor..a fallen Jedi?
> 
> I don't know what to say about that.
> 
> ...



All the more reason for the Sith Emperor to disguise himself.



WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Really? I haven't really payed attention to discussion of this game so I was unaware. If there are too many I might just go with my secondary option, the bounty hunter.



The comment comes from a forum poll found here.



18% of those who responded to the poll chose the Sith Inquisitor.

The two least favorite as of right now are the Trooper and the Smuggler.



Waking Dreamer said:


> Can you be part of the Sith culture without force powers?



Even the highest ranked Imperial Citizen is lower than any Sith Lord.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 14, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> The comment comes from a forum poll found here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't seem too bad. Its not like its 10 or more percent above the rest, only 5.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 14, 2011)

Steve Blum is the VA for the male Bounty Hunter, which is one of the reasons why it moved higher on my list of classes to play. Courtney Taylor is the Female Bounty Hunter.


----------



## Ciupy (May 14, 2011)

Oh lordy lord,the Empire is going to outnumber the Republic by so much it ain't even funny..


----------



## Corran (May 14, 2011)

^Never tell me the odds


----------



## Ciupy (May 14, 2011)

Corran said:


> ^Never tell me the odds



They're pretty bad..


----------



## strongarm85 (May 14, 2011)

Yeah, thats a weird trade off on a PVP server.

On the one hand the que Republic side for PVP warzones will be shorter than Empire Side because there will be more Sith Players to go around.

On the other hand, Empire players should have a significant advantage in World PVP because after all, there are more of them.

I still plan on rolling Jedi Counselor first.


----------



## Ciupy (May 14, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Yeah, thats a weird trade off on a PVP server.
> 
> On the one hand the que Republic side for PVP warzones will be shorter than Empire Side because there will be more Sith Players to go around.
> 
> ...



That's my class as well.


Seeking and learning the secrets of the Force and all that..


----------



## strongarm85 (May 14, 2011)

Prying junk reactors out of the ground and flinging them at people.


----------



## LMJ (May 14, 2011)

So we all gonna run on the same server, yah? K, lets do that.


----------



## Ciupy (May 14, 2011)

As long as that server is in EU..


----------



## Corran (May 14, 2011)

Do we know how they are splitting them yet? I'd rather play with people here since I know that none of my friends will be playing this


----------



## Nakor (May 14, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Can you be part of the Sith culture without force powers?



Yes. 

You should check out some of the comics and books that focus on them. Read Tales of the Jedi comics and Darth Bane trilogy to start with. They also explain about the difference being a Dark Jedi or a Sith.

I'm probably going to be some sort of Jedi in this game. Haven't looked at the differences in classes too much but the story line for a Jedi will probably interest me most.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 14, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Yes.
> 
> You should check out some of the comics and books that focus on them. Read Tales of the Jedi comics and Darth Bane trilogy to start with. They also explain about the difference being a Dark Jedi or a Sith.



So does a dark jedi have to be an enemy to the jedi or can they just be a jedi who uses dark side powers...?

Like that dude from the first KOTOR...


----------



## Corruption (May 14, 2011)

Does anyone know if they're limiting creating characters on servers to one faction?


----------



## Ciupy (May 14, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> So does a dark jedi have to be an enemy to the jedi or can they just be a jedi who uses dark side powers...?
> 
> Like that dude from the first KOTOR...



Any Jedi that starts using the Dark Side is a Dark/Fallen Jedi.

The Dark Jedi can learn the ways of the Sith and become Sith.

And all Jedi that turn to the Dark Side are automatically the enemies of the Jedi.


----------



## Muk (May 14, 2011)

don't sith also treat all jedi as enemy?


----------



## strongarm85 (May 14, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I'm probably going to be some sort of Jedi in this game. Haven't looked at the differences in classes too much but the story line for a Jedi will probably interest me most.



Story-wise, from what has been revealed so far I can only tell you that character you begin with in both the Jedi Consular and the Jedi Knight are up and coming Jedi Padawans on the verge of reach full knighthood. The Jedi set up a temple on Tython to get in touch with their roots after the Jedi Temple on Coruscant was destroyed 10 years prior just before the treaty of Coruscant was signed. The two classes don't share that much in common though after that.

As far as advanced classes go, the Consular can be a Dexterity based Tank that avoids damage by being hard to hit, they can melee DPS, they can range DPS, and they can heal.

The Jedi Knight on the other hand can Melee tank by taking lots of damage, or they can use 3 different DPS specs.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 14, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Does anyone know if they're limiting creating characters on servers to one faction?



As of the current builds you can build characters on different factions on the same server. We don't know if that'll be the case at launch or not though.




Muk said:


> don't sith also treat all jedi as enemy?



The Sith in this game are a completely seperate culture from the Jedi. But both Sith and Jedi can play light or dark side.

The shift between Light and Dark Side is gradual in this game. For instance for the Sith Inquisitor starts the furthest on the Darkside from any of the other classes. As a Sith Inquisitor your early light side decisions are 'not' torturing somebody. Where as for the Jedi Knight, who starts off the furthest on the Light Side, your early dark side decissions are giving people bad advice.


----------



## blackbird (May 14, 2011)

Don't know if I can stomach being Dark Side. In KotOR and Mass Effect, being cruel and ruthless was almost tormenting, mostly due to the voices. 
*Pregnant mother of two:*
_- My husband was innocent and you killed him! How are we supposed to make ends meet?! 
- What? You're blackmailing me now? Our savings?! I need that money to send my kids to school. It's all I have! 
- Take it then, you fiend._
*Adorable 2-year-old daughter, dressed in rags, holding a patched-up teddybear: *
- _Wry is Mommy crying...?
_


----------



## Skywalker (May 14, 2011)

There's nothing better.


----------



## Nakor (May 15, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Story-wise, from what has been revealed so far I can only tell you that character you begin with in both the Jedi Consular and the Jedi Knight are up and coming Jedi Padawans on the verge of reach full knighthood. The Jedi set up a temple on Tython to get in touch with their roots after the Jedi Temple on Coruscant was destroyed 10 years prior just before the treaty of Coruscant was signed. The two classes don't share that much in common though after that.
> 
> As far as advanced classes go, the Consular can be a Dexterity based Tank that avoids damage by being hard to hit, they can melee DPS, they can range DPS, and they can heal.
> 
> The Jedi Knight on the other hand can Melee tank by taking lots of damage, or they can use 3 different DPS specs.



Awesome. Thanks for the info. I think I like consular more than knight. 

Will I be able to learn about Revan if I am a Jedi, or will I have to be Sith?


----------



## strongarm85 (May 15, 2011)

Azhra said:


> Don't know if I can stomach being Dark Side. In KotOR and Mass Effect, being cruel and ruthless was almost tormenting, mostly due to the voices.
> *Pregnant mother of two:*
> _- My husband was innocent and you killed him! How are we supposed to make ends meet?!
> - What? You're blackmailing me now? Our savings?! I need that money to send my kids to school. It's all I have!
> ...



You think that's bad, here is one of the early class quests for the Bounty Hunter on the Hutta.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nem'ro the Hutt is very angry at one of Accountants. It seems the old man who had been working for the Hutt for several decades, made a mistake which cost the Hutt Millions of Credits. So Nem'Ro decides to have you, the bounty hunter, make an example out of the old man. He orders you to kill the accountant, cut off his head, and deliver his head to his wife of several decades.

When it comes time to do the deed, you have three choices, either you help the man escape the planet, Kill him, or you push him down and saw his head off with a knife and show it to his wife. You even get the option to taunt her as she shreaks in horror an flees. Simply Killing him is the closest thing to a Neutral Action. Now, you never actually see the head, but you do get to see the Bounty Hunter push the guy down, hold him down with his knee, and pull out knife and start sawing. You don't actually see the Bounty Hunter cut off the guy's head, but you do hear it.




And that's just on the starter world.



Nakor said:


> Awesome. Thanks for the info. I think I like consular more than knight.
> 
> Will I be able to learn about Revan if I am a Jedi, or will I have to be Sith?



Both Republic and Empire have stories involving Revan. If you want to learn the most about all the lore to this game though, the class to play is the Imperial Agent. The agent learns more about what's really going on than any other class.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 15, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> As far as advanced classes go, the Consular can be a Dexterity based Tank that avoids damage by being hard to hit, they can melee DPS, they can range DPS, and they can heal.



This is the kind of class setup Im looking for!

Also, Jedi knights and Jedi Consulars use the same type of starship in the game right?


----------



## Overwatch (May 15, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> You think that's bad, here is one of the early class quests for the Bounty Hunter on the Hutta.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




Jesus.  Bioware are really putting their backs into it.

Next thing you'll tell me we'll be killing and raping Sith civilians as Troopers or running drugs as Smugglers.


----------



## Corran (May 15, 2011)

Hey! Even Han ran spice!


----------



## LMJ (May 15, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> This is the kind of class setup Im looking for!
> 
> Also, Jedi knights and Jedi Consulars use the same type of starship in the game right?



That seems like of OP shit right there, that from 1 advance class or talking bout both advance classes?


----------



## valerian (May 15, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> That seems like of OP shit right there, that from 1 advance class or talking bout both advance classes?



Both.

Jedi Shadow focus on tanking and melee DPS.

Jedi Sage focus on healing and range DPS.



			
				Waking Dreamer said:
			
		

> Also, Jedi knights and Jedi Consulars use the same type of starship in the game right?



Yes.


----------



## Corran (May 15, 2011)

Do we know what the ships look like yet? I may make my class decision solely on the design of ship


----------



## Overwatch (May 15, 2011)

The Knight and Consular use the same ship-looks a bit like the Tantive IV. Same goes for the Warrior and Inquisitor-the bastard child of a TIE fighter and Cylon Raider. Agent-SR71; Trooper-Y-shaped corvette; Smuggler-Ebon Hawk-ish freighter; Bounty Hunter-Slave I/Iron hybrid.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 15, 2011)

Ahh, apparently 3 hours of leaked beta video was streamed out to Justin.tv earllier today. It's been archived to. It has some Smuggler and Jedi Knight Game Play from the Origin Worlds. The builds look prety recent.

For those of you who bother to watch it, the Jedi Knight's Voice Actor is probably Bob Buchholz.

The voice sounds a lot like Gene Starwind only with a different type of Personality.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 15, 2011)

Corran said:


> Do we know what the ships look like yet? I may make my class decision solely on the design of ship





You can see all the Starships there


----------



## valerian (May 15, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Ahh, apparently 3 hours of leaked beta video was streamed out to Justin.tv earllier today. It's been archived to. It has some Smuggler and Jedi Knight Game Play from the Origin Worlds. The builds look prety recent.
> 
> For those of you who bother to watch it, the Jedi Knight's Voice Actor is probably Bob Buchholz.
> 
> The voice sounds a lot like Gene Starwind only with a different type of Personality.



I saw some Sith Inquisitor gameplay as well.


----------



## Corran (May 15, 2011)

Awesome thanks Strongarm 

Looks like the Imperials get the better ships...
But I will still probably go as a Jedi or Smuggler


----------



## valerian (May 15, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> You can see all the Starships there



The Bounty Hunter ship is my fave.


----------



## Nakor (May 15, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Both Republic and Empire have stories involving Revan. If you want to learn the most about all the lore to this game though, the class to play is the Imperial Agent. The agent learns more about what's really going on than any other class.



Damn, I was really hoping I didn't have to be Empire to learn the most about Revan and all the other lore. I need a strong story to keep me interested in a MMO for more than 3-4 months. 

I wonder if I have to be evil or do things I'd consider evil to be an Imperial Agent. If he could be a more neutral character that wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## valerian (May 15, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I wonder if I have to be evil or do things I'd consider evil to be an Imperial Agent. If he could be a more neutral character that wouldn't be so bad.



All classes can be good, evil or neutral.


----------



## Skywalker (May 15, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Both Republic and Empire have stories involving Revan. If you want to learn the most about all the lore to this game though, the class to play is the Imperial Agent. The agent learns more about what's really going on than any other class.


Lovely, the class I least want to be.


----------



## Ciupy (May 15, 2011)

Holy shiet,I am watching that right now.

Over two hours of gameplay..

Correction,over three hours of gameplay from what seems like the latest build,as both a Sith AND a Jedi.

Aww yeahh..


----------



## Nakor (May 15, 2011)

valerian said:


> All classes can be good, evil or neutral.



What if you are a jedi and take evil actions, can you eventually become a fallen/dark jedi? Do you lose your Jedi powers and gain dark side powers?


----------



## strongarm85 (May 15, 2011)

Nakor said:


> What if you are a jedi and take evil actions, can you eventually become a fallen/dark jedi? Do you lose your Jedi powers and gain dark side powers?



There are lot of things that happen.

First of all, there is actually quite a bit a gear in the game that is light and Dark side dependent.

They also hinted a long time ago that certain force powers were could be light or Dark side Dependant, but that doesn't seem to be the case now. Most likely problems came up during testing so they eventually got rid of that measure. Although I suppose It could be in the game later.

Also from a storyline perspective a lot can change whether your on the Light Side or the Dark Side. Not every Jedi gets to join the Jedi Council and become a Jedi Master. In fact the Jedi can choose to cut ties with you. But just because one doorway closes doesn't mean that another one doesn't open.

The one thing you can never do though is join the Sith if you start out as a Jedi or vice versa. The Republic and the Empire, and by extension the Jedi and the Sith, are 2 completely different cultures. Daniel Erikison's view on the subject is this. "A Darkside British in World War II wouldn't leave to go join the Nazis. Instead he would torture Nazis. He would take the British in a direction that was bad for them as a societally."


----------



## Ciupy (May 15, 2011)

I watched it.

The whole damn thing..

Wow.

Soo..it's a build that is months old by now.

And the quality is a little..shitty to say the least on the clarity.

But holy shit is this game going to own.

I mean..as a lore geek and Knights of The Old Republic fan this is paradise.

I geeked out when he got a decent,long-flowing robe with the Tython commendations and of course when he built his first lightsaber.

Not to mention how many choices you could have regarding being a dick or not..:rofl

The wait just got even longer,and I didn't even knew that was possible..


----------



## Skywalker (May 15, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> I watched it.
> 
> The whole damn thing..
> 
> ...


Watched what? I'm curious about what you're talking about.


----------



## Ciupy (May 15, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Watched what? I'm curious about what you're talking about.



About three hours of leaked beta gameplay with the Jedi Knight,Sith Inquisitor and Republic Smuggler (in that order of playtime).

T'was glorious!


----------



## Skywalker (May 15, 2011)

Dear god. 

Lucky bastard.


----------



## Ciupy (May 15, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Dear god.
> 
> Lucky bastard.



Aaaa..the videos are still there.

You can watch them.

Right now.

Untill they will be pulled down,you can do that.

So..do it!


----------



## strongarm85 (May 15, 2011)

Yep, just think of all the stuff you didn't get to see.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 15, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Damn, I was really hoping I didn't have to be Empire to learn the most about Revan and all the other lore. I need a strong story to keep me interested in a MMO for more than 3-4 months.
> 
> I wonder if I have to be evil or do things I'd consider evil to be an Imperial Agent. If he could be a more neutral character that wouldn't be so bad.



You don't have to be evil and be and Imperial Agent. The Imperial Agent is almost a Neutral character at first. The thing about being an Imperial Agent is that you'll be asked to do things that are evil. 

I'll give you an example, if your playing an agent, that the guy your ordered to kill because he might be able to trace you back the Empire Later. It's up to you whether you kill him or not, but that choice will have consequences that come back to you later.

There aren't any easy answers.


----------



## Skywalker (May 15, 2011)

It's already down, fuck.


----------



## Ciupy (May 15, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> It's already down, fuck.



Did you try here?



If the videos displayed on the page don't work,just click those links and you should see them!


----------



## Skywalker (May 15, 2011)

I just found that link as you posted it. >.<

You're my best friend, Ciupy.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 15, 2011)

Anyhow, to those who watch it, 99% of the gameplay is pretty clean. There are some bugs though.

For instance, one of the problems with companions right now is that the parts of the stages were constructed in pieces and put together. So occasionally, at the boarders of where some of those pieces are, the Companion AI tricks itself into thinking that it hit a wall and it stop moving. That happens once with the Jedi Knight and his companion towards the end.

Then there are also problems with the cinematics in a few scenes, such as the Sith Inquistor's intro.

99% of the time, the game runs smooth, most of what Bioware is trying to do now is smooth out the remaining 1%.


----------



## Nakor (May 15, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> You don't have to be evil and be and Imperial Agent. The Imperial Agent is almost a Neutral character at first. The thing about being an Imperial Agent is that you'll be asked to do things that are evil.
> 
> I'll give you an example, if your playing an agent, that the guy your ordered to kill because he might be able to trace you back the Empire Later. It's up to you whether you kill him or not, but that choice will have consequences that come back to you later.
> 
> There aren't any easy answers.



Excellent. I was hoping that's how an Agent would start out. Thanks! I will have to check out the character videos that they have on the agent and others who I might be.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 16, 2011)

Now that I think of it, there were three things confirmed in the leaked beta video that wasn't confirmed outside Beta before.


*Spoiler*: __ 



NPCs other than Companion Characters are also romance-able.

Light Sabers colors outside of the standard Red Blue and Green are in the game. (for instance there is an NPC with a yellow light saber)

Cyborgs as a selectable race.


----------



## Ciupy (May 16, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Now that I think of it, there were three things confirmed in the leaked beta video that wasn't confirmed outside Beta before.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I can't believe that they gave Dark Side points for
*Spoiler*: __ 



 some hanky panky with a Twi'lek.



I mean..who wouldn't?


----------



## strongarm85 (May 16, 2011)

I know, right


----------



## valerian (May 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder if that Nautolan Jedi can become your companion if you let him live.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 16, 2011)

Bioware is keeping very tight lipped on Companions as a whole. They do plan to reveal more of them the closer we get to launch, but there are a bunch of them that they want people to go out and find on their own.

The only Companion character your definitely going get is your first one.


----------



## Corran (May 16, 2011)

I want a Wookie companion so I can ride him like a mount...


----------



## Ciupy (May 16, 2011)

Corran said:


> I want a Wookie companion so I can ride him like a mount...



That came out wrong dude.

Waaay wrong..



valerian said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if that Nautolan Jedi can become your companion if you let him live.




I think so.


And dem Twi'lek's.


----------



## Corran (May 16, 2011)

You have a disgusting mind  lol


----------



## Ciupy (May 16, 2011)

Corran said:


> You have a disgusting mind  lol





Corran said:


> I want a Wookie companion so I can ride him like a mount...







Corran said:


> * so I can ride him like a mount..*





Corran said:


> *so I can ride him*




Suuure I do!

Your secret is safe with me though!


----------



## Corran (May 16, 2011)

Keep me warm in winter at least


----------



## Ciupy (May 16, 2011)

Corran said:


> Keep me warm in winter at least



Oh you silly man,that's what Tantauns are for!


----------



## strongarm85 (May 16, 2011)

I thought the part where the guy gets force pushed off the cliff was awesome.


----------



## Ciupy (May 16, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> I thought the part where the guy gets force pushed off the cliff was awesome.



When he was playing a dick Jedi? 

Heck yeah.

But..I also wanted to see what would have happened if he would have taken that guy's request..


----------



## Skywalker (May 16, 2011)

I love this game already, I want it.


----------



## Matta Clatta (May 16, 2011)

Ridin' Wookies


----------



## Corran (May 17, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> Ridin' Wookies



 **


----------



## strongarm85 (May 17, 2011)

Tryin to catch me Ridin' Wookies
Tryin to catch me Ridin' Wookies
Tryin to catch me Ridin' Wookies
Tryin to catch me Ridin' Wookies


----------



## strongarm85 (May 17, 2011)

Whatever the next updates are leading into E3 are going to be pretty good indicators of how many benchmarks they have left to clear prior to launch.

Before the game launches we can expect to see 6 more timeline videos and the consular class video. If those start coming out fast then the release of the game is iminant. We did get the Sith Inquistor video just two weeks after the Sith Warrior video. If we get the Consular video anytime prior to E3 then thats a good indication that the came is going to be wrapping up shortly.


----------



## Muk (May 17, 2011)

the holocron net thing hasn't been updated lately has it 

wants to read/learn more lore before the happening of TOR


----------



## Corran (May 17, 2011)

Strongarm, feels like its been a while since we had a timeline video. What was the last one?


----------



## strongarm85 (May 17, 2011)

"The Great Hyperspace War"

It came out in February.

What's left to discuss is a other matters. Anyhow you can click on the blank spaces where future videos are to go to see what they are about.

The Next Video is about the Dark Jedi who were exiled from the Republic traveled to Koriban where they merged with the native sith species, both culturally and physically.

The video after that highlights the 2nd great schysim, which was the second war within the Jedi Ranks since the foundation of the Republic, it lasted for 100 years and the Dark Jedi who were eventually defeated were exiled.

The video after that is about the Jedi Joining the Republic shortly after it's foundation, which by the way,

The video after that is about the foundation of the Republic, which means it's also about the Formation Wars.

The video after that is about the Jedi Order being established, which of course only occurred after a previous Conflict.

The Video after that is about the Force Wars. Prior to the establishment of the Jedi Order there were no codes in place and people were free to use the force however they wanted, and it led to very bad things happening. The Planet Tython was devastated by the war and Jedi would eventually leave Tython.

And of course the final Video is about how Scientist and Philosophers got together on Tython to discover the force in the first place.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 19, 2011)

I missed a bunch of the Developer Updates until the more recent ones. Anyhow someone made a reference to Voss and I read the Voss Updates. Here are some of those highlights.

Early on in development the guys at Bioware was actually considering making a Force Adapt Class. An Adapt is a blanket term for force users who aren't Jedi and aren't Sith. Their idea was to use the Planet Voss. The Developers wanted a class that didn't fit in with the regular archetypes people commonly associate with Star Wars.

What ultimately happened was they figured out later that in order to have all the Jedi and Sith Archetypes in the game that people would want to play, that they were going to have two Sith Classes and two Jedi Classes. So they immediately dropped the Force Adapt class and the Imperial Agent became their experimental class that they would use at Launch to tell another type of Story. After all, when your establishing a new universe it was better to establish the status quo before you established the exception.

And so they decided to make Voss into one of their original endgame worlds.

What I found telling about the article though is that made the likelyhood of more classes being added later seem much more likely than before.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 19, 2011)

This is from 300,000 likes on the SW:TOR facebook page.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 19, 2011)

^ That would be the Sith Inquisitor right? I like the mask and hood combo.

Do jedi get masks, is that like head equipment? What would be the jedi equivalent?


----------



## strongarm85 (May 19, 2011)

Yeah, that's a Sith Inquistor. The Assassin advanced class to be exact.

Jedi don't typically wear masks, with the exception of Miraluka who don't have eyes in their sockets so they always wear something over their face.


----------



## Corran (May 19, 2011)

I keep getting the Inquisitor mixed up with the Imperial Agent for some reason


----------



## strongarm85 (May 19, 2011)

Man, there's a huge stink up on the official forums, a lot of people wanting Solo-Endgame content.

edit: ie. People who don't want to Raid, Craft, or do PVP.


----------



## Skywalker (May 19, 2011)

Don't bother yourself with that forum, meh.


----------



## Shoddragon (May 19, 2011)

Pvp in some form is a staple of a really good MMO.  The fact that some people don't want it or really care is disturbing.


----------



## Corran (May 19, 2011)

Is it a good thing I know next to nothing about MMOs? So all the stuff mentioned in the last few posts has gone right over my head


----------



## Nakor (May 19, 2011)

Shoddragon said:


> Pvp in some form is a staple of a really good MMO.  The fact that some people don't want it or really care is disturbing.



For an MMO like this one, it's understandable since it's so plot centered. Many people have been wanting to hear about what happened to Revan plus all the other star wars lore that'll be in the game. that may be all those people care about right now.


----------



## blackbird (May 19, 2011)

Screw those guys. If you want an awesome 3rd person singleplayer Star Wars game, go play Jedi Outcast or Jedi Academy. The heavy story aspect in this game has already put a bit of a lid on the multiplayer experience. 

End-game solo content should amount to exploring, credit farming and Force Meditation (being AFK). Me, I'll engage epic Rancors for shiny loot with my awesome raid or charge Rebel Scum in PvP arenas. 

For now, all this hype has gotten to me and I've succumbed to reinstalling most of my Star Wars games, including a trial of Galaxies.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 19, 2011)

Well I don't see there being anything wrong with having an alternative form of PVE end game that is not Raiding. 

As of right now they've confirmed that both Crafting and PVP are also alternatives to endgame.


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

> As part of an extensive Gamasutra feature interview with BioWare founders Greg Zeschuk and Ray Muzyka, the pair discuss the inevitability of their MMO being compared to World of Warcraft and why it doesn't bother them.
> 
> When asked if he's bothered that Star Wars: The Old Republic is compared to WoW, Zeschuk tells Gamasutra, "No, I think it's inevitable. We're a pretty big developer that happens to be using the biggest license in the world."
> 
> ...



Still not sure if I'll get this or not, but... alas...

Also: I think previous post a while back meant Force ADEPT.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 19, 2011)

Chill man. Chill!


----------



## strongarm85 (May 20, 2011)

I've been trying to get to the Gamesutra Interview for a while, but it just keeps timing out.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 20, 2011)

When people say endgame....what exactly do you mean?

Whats endgame or endgame alternatives  in terms of an MMO?


----------



## strongarm85 (May 20, 2011)

Endgame in a typical MMO is the content that's set aside specifically for Max Level Players to keep them interested in the game. 90% of that centers around getting the best gear available in the game to really max out your character and make them as good as they possibly can be.

For instance in World of Warcraft the End Game is Raiding, Warzone PVP, and Arena PVP. If your not doing those three things then your not getting the best gear available to you.

Crafting is Viable Endgame in Star Wars the Old Republic, and we know that PVP and some form of Raiding is in the the game.

Daniel Erikson has said that when it comes to Endgame, that it would be a shame, after more than 200 hours of play, reaching level 50, and finishing your character's story, that there was absolutely nothing left for your character do afterwards but languish threw the same Raid content over and over again to farm shinnies.

Take that to mean what you will.


----------



## Corran (May 20, 2011)

Or you could play through as the other characters....


----------



## strongarm85 (May 20, 2011)

Yeah, you can do that too!


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Chill man. Chill!



Overdefensive much?


----------



## strongarm85 (May 20, 2011)

It was an friendly jest of sarcasm. Why is it snide people always take themselves so seriously.


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2011)

Why is it sarcastic people always think everyone is being snide?


----------



## strongarm85 (May 20, 2011)

Not everyone, just you.


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2011)

Oh, so you're only subjectively paranoid.

Good to know!


----------



## strongarm85 (May 20, 2011)

Don't think too highly of yourself. If I were ever paranoid in the first place you would know.


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2011)

Lighten up, mate. You'll live longer.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 20, 2011)

Whatever made you feel like I was down?

Must be your over bloated ego.


----------



## Skywalker (May 20, 2011)

Woah, take it easy guys.


----------



## Krory (May 20, 2011)

Down? What?  I'm not sure what his problem is, but maybe he should try a bit harder to stay on topic?  People these days.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 20, 2011)

Well I think we can pretty much overlook any possibility of the the game coming out prior to September for sure.

During the fan-friday portion of this week's update they added several more events to their calender. 

SAN DIEGO COMIC CON, JULY 21 ? 24, 2011
GAMESCOM, AUGUST 17 ? 21, 2011
PENNY ARCADE EXPO, AUGUST 26 ? 28, 2011
EUROGAMER EXPO, SEPTEMBER 22 ? 25, 2011
NEW YORK COMIC CON, OCTOBER 13 ? 16, 2011
PARIS GAMES WEEK, OCTOBER, 2011
DREAMHACK, NOVEMBER 24 ? 27, 2011

Given the events they intend to visit, the most likely candidate for a release date announcement has got to be Pax Prime.

We know that the game also is getting a simaltanious released in the US in English and in Europe in English, French, and German.

Given what that It's safer to assume that the current target time for the game coming out is probably October between Comic Con and Paris Games Week. Given that Dream Hack is annual, world's largest LAN Party, it actually makes more sense for the game to be out by Dream Hack and for Bioware to have live demos of the game and a preview of upcoming content.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 22, 2011)

The Eletronic Arts Press Conference is scheduled for Monday June 6th at 12:30 PM [-
07:00].

Just about 1,286,000 seconds to go...



Anyhow Given that Mass Effect 3 will be releasing in 1st Quarter next year, and Battlefield 3 will be releasing in the christmas season, there is a good chance we might see this game release this summer after all.


----------



## Ciupy (May 22, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> The Eletronic Arts Press Conference is scheduled for Monday June 6th at 12:30 PM [-
> 07:00].
> 
> Just about 1,286,000 seconds to go...
> ...



I wouldn't bet on it.

My guess is September at best..but the way it looks now this game ain't coming out this year..


----------



## strongarm85 (May 22, 2011)

There are too many signs to the game still coming out in Q2 Fiscal 2012.

EA's earnings in Q2 will drop signficantly if the game doesn't ship. They have no other titles coming out until Battlefield 3.

An MMO isn't like a console game. This game has a purchasing lifespan that is years long. They're intention is to keep going to conventions even after the game launches to show off the game and new content.


----------



## Ciupy (May 22, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> There are too many signs to the game still coming out in Q2 Fiscal 2012.
> 
> EA's earnings in Q2 will drop signficantly if the game doesn't ship. They have no other titles coming out until Battlefield 3.
> 
> An MMO isn't like a console game. This game has a purchasing lifespan that is years long. They're intention is to keep going to conventions even after the game launches to show off the game and new content.



Actually no,I wasn't refering to the conventions,but to the fact that BioWare has broken the hearts of fans for a while now..

BioWare played the delay game at least two times now.

I'm curious on how much they can delay this until EA finally orders them to release it..


----------



## Nakor (May 22, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> I'm curious on how much they can delay this until EA finally orders them to release it..



Probably not too long. They probably spent a ton of money making this game for years with no return. If there is even a slight chance that this game is playable then they will release it sooner rather than later. They can release patches and updates for it everyday, so as long as the beginning of the game is playable, then they can worry about fixing up the higher level stuff later.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 22, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Actually no,I wasn't refering to the conventions,but to the fact that BioWare has broken the hearts of fans for a while now..
> 
> BioWare played the delay game at least two times now.
> 
> I'm curious on how much they can delay this until EA finally orders them to release it..



Bioware's goal isn't to delay the game, it's polish. There is a lot of extensive testing going on.

And actually they've only delayed the game 1 time so far. When they initially announced, they initially gave a release day of Spring 2011. At the beginning of the year they changed the date to just 2011. EA, as of right now, has planned their fiscal year around a summer release of The Old Republic.



Nakor said:


> Probably not too long. They probably spent a ton of money making this game for years with no return. If there is even a slight chance that this game is playable then they will release it sooner rather than later. They can release patches and updates for it everyday, so as long as the beginning of the game is playable, then they can worry about fixing up the higher level stuff later.



According to investor information given at the last EA stock holder's meeting, Star Wars the Old Republic has managed cost just under 80 Million Dollars in Development costs.


----------



## Skywalker (May 22, 2011)

I just want to play it already.


----------



## Nakor (May 22, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> According to investor information given at the last EA stock holder's meeting, Star Wars the Old Republic has managed cost just under 80 Million Dollars in Development costs.



80 million that hasn't had any return yet. That is only going to go up the longer they wait. 

If EA planned there 2011 around The Old Republic being released and recouping their return plus more, then they will release the game asap to get that money. The stock holders only care about money, once the dev team says the game is playable, even if they say it could use more polish, the game will be released.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 24, 2011)

The game will be released when it's ready. Bioware and EA have gone threw enough MMO launches to know that you only get one launch. If you fuck it up at launch it's hard to find enough customer support to fix it later, and by the time you do who's playing.

Take Final Fantasy XIV for example.

SquareEnix has lots 10's of millions of dollars on that project and that's money they'll probably never get back.

After a failure like that they'll probably be pretty damn hesitant to get back into the MMO market again anytime soon. If VS. XIII flops it would be disaster for the company.


----------



## Naruto (May 24, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Woah, take it easy guys.



**


----------



## strongarm85 (May 24, 2011)

Well to clarify my above post, maybe not Bioware the company, but the guys developing The Old Republic are veterans of multiple MMO launches.


----------



## Ciupy (May 24, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Well to clarify my above post, maybe not Bioware the company, but the guys developing The Old Republic are veterans of multiple MMO launches.



If you mean the Mythic guys..that doesn't exactly inspire confidence..


----------



## Nakor (May 24, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Well to clarify my above post, maybe not Bioware the company, but the guys developing The Old Republic are veterans of multiple MMO launches.



They aren't the ones who ultimately decide though. EA does.


----------



## Overwatch (May 24, 2011)

So, according to Zoeller, the NPC opponents should prove more formidable than the usual suicidal retards in MMOs:


----------



## strongarm85 (May 24, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> If you mean the Mythic guys..that doesn't exactly inspire confidence..



The guys from Mythic are mostly working on PVP, which as luck would have it was probably the best part of Warhammer Online.



Nakor said:


> They aren't the ones who ultimately decide though. EA does.



The specific people in EA who decide are the people in charge of running the company, the CEO for instance. And the CEO of EA has said to investors and other high ranking people in the company that he trusts the people at Bioware Austin know what their doing.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 24, 2011)

I just found out a few minutes ago that EA's press conference I mentioned earlier will be broadcast live without commercial interruption exclusively on Spike TV.


----------



## Ciupy (May 24, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> I just found out a few minutes ago that EA's press conference I mentioned earlier will be broadcast live without commercial interruption exclusively on Spike TV.



I just hope they will finally announce the release date..


----------



## Eevihl (May 24, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> I just hope they will finally announce the release date..



This x 100000


----------



## Skywalker (May 24, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> I just hope they will finally announce the release date..


Doubtful, but heres to hoping.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 24, 2011)

I guess we'll find out in 1,115,680 seconds, give or take a couple thousand seconds.


----------



## Eevihl (May 24, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> I guess we'll find out in 1,115,680 seconds, give or take a couple thousand seconds.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 25, 2011)

Well, I will say that a lot of people aren't that familar with the EA Bioware merger yet. John Riccitiello left Bioware and moved into one of the top management positions in EA to make the merger happen. John, having worked for Bioware for years, is very familiar with their design policies.

Overall I would say the merger between EA and Bioware has been healthy for both companies. Bioware gets a massively larger budgets and financial backing to make the games they want and put them out there. At the same time top brass in EA got a little shake up and got reminded about what it means to make great games.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 26, 2011)

Take this to mean what you will, but in previous E3's Bioware has always had their stuff set up in a Meetroom off the show floor. This year they're going to be in EA's massive booth located near one of the main entry ways.


----------



## Overwatch (May 27, 2011)

Trooper progression vid is up-now with limited edition stainless steel anti-Sith vibroblade! Order yours today!


----------



## strongarm85 (May 27, 2011)

The class videos are coming out faster. That means they're wanting to get information out about different classes.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 27, 2011)

To give you a frame of reference we got the Sith Warrior Story video a year ago tomorrow. 

Almost 3 Months later the Jedi Knight Story trailer came out. 

The Smuggler Story Trailer came out in September, and the Imperial Agent Story Trailer came out in October following up the Jedi Knight video by a month each.

The Trooper Story Trailer came out the day before Christmas. 2 month wait.

The Bounty Hunter Story Trailer came out in early march, 3 month wait.

At the end of March we got the Jedi Knight Progression video, 3 week wait.

The Sith Warrior Progression video came out 33 days ago, the Sith Inquistor trailer came out 3 weeks later, and the the Trooper Progression video came out today, 2 weeks after the Sith Inquisitor video.

They're ramping up guys.

The only Story trailer left is the Jedi Consular.

Now I'll spit some truth. It's actually slightly more difficult to do progression videos for the Sith Inquistor, the Jedi Consular, the Imperial Agent, and the Smuggler. The reason for that is because their advanced classes all wear the exact same armor types, so when you gear up those classes your doing so based on stats. Its not armor that sets those classes apart, it's tactics.

Following that logic, the only progression video we're really missing is the Bounty Hunter.


----------



## valerian (May 27, 2011)

There's already a Bounty Hunter progression vid. 

And the Trooper progression was beautiful.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 27, 2011)

Actually, I just recalled that there was a Bounty Hunter Progression Video at E3 last year, so the Consular Class Trailer is the only one left.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 27, 2011)

ninja'd one in on me valerian...


----------



## Eevihl (May 27, 2011)

I actually haven't seen those. Must have slipped under my feet.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 27, 2011)

TOR newsletter came out that details the information that's been released about the game this month. This was on the bottom.



Looks like it's from a young Darth Malgus from the next Blur Trailer.


----------



## Khyle (May 27, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Looks like it's from a young Darth Malgus from the next Blur Trailer.


Yeah, we already saw a little fragment of it last month.
[YOUTUBE]TT52PxM7PHg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## strongarm85 (May 27, 2011)

yeah, I wasn't following the game as closely when Deceived came out. Actually I saw Deceived out in a bookstore and that got me into looking the game up again.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 28, 2011)

The CEO of Bioware signed up on Twitter this week.



> Just saw our full @ME3 #E3 demo. Holy crap, that was awesome! Definitely among the very best we’ve ever shown



and also...



> Playing TOR right now. New build is Saweeeet! Repub Trooper this time after playing the Sith Inquis for past couple months.


----------



## blackbird (May 28, 2011)

BioWare CEO said:
			
		

> Playing TOR right now. New build is Saweeeet! Repub Trooper this time after playing the Sith Inquis for past couple months.



Then pass it around, asshole! I don't care how unfinished it is, just gimme SOMETHING!  

Clearly, they must have something on the table, preparing people for what class to play with all these videos...


----------



## strongarm85 (May 28, 2011)

One of the reasons why I'm more optomistic about the game coming out this summer as opposed to this fall, or early next year. At this point it's really more about who much more polish they need to put in the game before it's ready to ship. To elaborate a little, one of the last polishing jobs they're doing now is checking all the dialogue in the game and make sure that it matches up to the correct sound files.

One of the "Go To" sound files for the earlier stages of the game was a Wookie roar used by different speaking parts that they didn't have voice over lines for yet. Now that the voice over work is mostly done, its a matter of linking the text to the line.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 29, 2011)

I sent out a message in the Looking for Guild thread on the offical forums and got 30 offers in the last 24 hours. Some of those are some pretty big and well established guilds, like the Cult of Infernal Darkness that's been around since Ultima Online.

Anyhow, I'm going to have to take some time to sort threw the invitations and to narrow down a list of what guilds I want to join and get to work.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 29, 2011)

My brother still isnt too keen on the graphics though. Even if its the art style, he says it  still looks too flat and not really dynamic.

He reckons they should have spent more time on the graphics instead having every dialogue spoken. Generally you _see_ the game before you _hear _it when come to lasting impact on the player.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 29, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> My brother still isnt too keen on the graphics though. Even if its the art style, he says it  still looks too flat and not really dynamic.
> 
> He reckons they should have spent more time on the graphics instead having every dialogue spoken. Generally you _see_ the game before you _hear _it when come to lasting impact on the player.



Tell your brother "Graphics" aren't nearly as important as "Aesthetics".

For Example, Micheal Bay's transformers, excellent graphics, but the Aesthetics of the transformers themselves are painful to look at.

By comparison Kirby's Epic Yarn has low quality graphics, but it's aesthetics are great.

Of course your brother could just be a graphics whore, in which case no argument will appease him and get him to see the other side. If that's the case the only way your brother is ever going to decide that this is a good game is if you set him down in front of it and have him play it. I know I was hooked fast.


----------



## stavrakas (May 30, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> I sent out a message in the Looking for Guild thread on the offical forums and got 30 offers in the last 24 hours. Some of those are some pretty big and well established guilds, like the Cult of Infernal Darkness that's been around since Ultima Online.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm going to have to take some time to sort threw the invitations and to narrow down a list of what guilds I want to join and get to work.




I've already joined a greek guild about a month ago. I hope this game doesn't destroy my social life


----------



## strongarm85 (May 30, 2011)

I've managed to narrow down to two guilds

1. Mastercraft Mandalorian - This guild is being co-lead by two top guild leaders from one. One of the lead the Number 1 PVP guild in World of Warcraft, the other one, lead a top 100 Raiding guild with lots of sever firsts in, also in WoW. Community looks pretty strong.

Empire



2. Section 13

Light-to-Moderate RP guild that wants to support every play style. Crafting looks well supported. The community is active community, looks strong. Since they aren't taking raiding and pvp as seriously as the first guild I mentioned they'll probably fit my scheduling better.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 30, 2011)

@ strongarm85

Im thinking it has to do with him seeing the GuildWars 2 dragonfight gameplay first. 

He does like starwars and he did like the trooper progression trailer, so hes kind of on the fence at which mmo to invest money in atm.


----------



## blackbird (May 30, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> I've managed to narrow down to two guilds
> 
> 1. Mastercraft Mandalorian - This guild is being co-lead by two top guild leaders from one. One of the lead the Number 1 PVP guild in World of Warcraft, the other one, lead a top 100 Raiding guild with lots of sever firsts in, also in WoW. Community looks pretty strong.



Mandalorians? Are they even _in_ the game? 
Sounds like a lot of work, i.e. power leveling, strict schedules, officers raging on TeamSpeak, running and endless treadmill for numbers to increase gear or PvP stats etc. The leader no doubt has the same ambitions for this guild, as he had for his previous one. But hey, some people live for that kind of "fame". 

Personally, I can't make these kinds of decisions without a personal impression of the game, getting a feeling of PvE as well as PvP. Heck, I've barely decided on a faction.


----------



## Khyle (May 30, 2011)

Azhra said:


> Mandalorians? Are they even _in_ the game?


Of course they are :ho You might even have the option to become one if you are a Bounty Hunter.

Nobody can't choose for you strongarm85, it's weird that you can't decide though, since they are both way too different from one another in basically everything. If it were me I'd go for the second one though, but I won't choose a guild just yet - and I'll probably join a Spanish speaking one and in a European server.


----------



## Muk (May 30, 2011)

i like how in the trooper progression at the end they showed a knife attack, reminds me of the E3 trailer in 2010


----------



## strongarm85 (May 30, 2011)

There's been a bunch of new leaked info on the The Old Republic. You can find it here.



Some leaked crafting info: The way gear works out is the general crafting schematics are lower quality items than the gear you earn by doing Heroic Quests and Flashpoints. BUT, the act of crafting items allows you to occasionally discover Epic Gear pieces. These Epic Pieces are better than the best gear obtainable gear you can get threw Heroic Quests and Flashpoints, and you can only obtain these items threw crafting.

This means that prior to any raid content, the best gear in the game will be these high quality epic gears. When you throw in Crafting Criticals on top of that...

Raids haven't been implemented in Beta yet, so we don't know how the crafted gear will stack up to raid gear except that it will be better than pre-raid gear.


----------



## Muk (May 30, 2011)

i hope they will have at least 1 raid ready as soon as they release the game, else they will lose all those end game raiders


----------



## strongarm85 (May 31, 2011)

The problem with putting raids into the game at this point is the player base for the beta is chosen at random. So the current user base of the game is kind of like a big pug, and most of them are not ready try to handle a big raid.

Open Beta probably wont last long enough for people to even make it to the endgame raids. So they'll probably wait until after the game launches and let a PTR try their hand at it first.


----------



## LMJ (May 31, 2011)

They were talking in an interview about how the combat isnt very heroic if it is everyone attacking 1 guy instead of you vs alot of people. I am kinda afraid at how that philosophy is going to be upheld in endgame content.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 31, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> They were talking in an interview about how the combat isnt very heroic if it is everyone attacking 1 guy instead of you vs alot of people. I am kinda afraid at how that philosophy is going to be upheld in endgame content.



What could they make big enough so that its seem reasonable that multiple players would be attacking the one opponent...?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## LMJ (Jun 2, 2011)

this game out yet?

Getting tired of Rift.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 2, 2011)

We might hear something during E3. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 2, 2011)

Daniel Erikson had an interview today where he said a little bit about the Sith Emperor. He said, 

"The Sith Emperor was someone from the Great Hyperspace war that the Republic Thought that they had killed."

So I'm going to call it. Naga Sadow is the Sith Emperor. 



JK guys, we actually know what happens to Naga Sadow. But it does raise the question of who the hell he could be.


----------



## Khyle (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm not really that optimistic... at all. I think this "train" will last for a while and we won't know the release date at E3 either.

I hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## Muk (Jun 3, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> What could they make big enough so that its seem reasonable that multiple players would be attacking the one opponent...?



the sith emperor would be enough boss to warrant a raid type group to attack him

i mean he is the emperor after all

or maybe his right hand should be enough of an enemy to warrant multiple opponents

think palpatine, in the 3rd movie he pwned a few jedi before mace faced him down himself.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 3, 2011)

Khyle said:


> I'm not really that optimistic... at all. I think this "train" will last for a while and we won't know the release date at E3 either.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong though.



Stephen Reid came out and pretty much crushed any hope that we'll be getting a release date at E3.

He did clarify that the launch of Origin is part of the "track laying" for the release of SW:TOR.

He also pretty well clarified that there is a looming release date in their office and that they're focusing all of their development on that date.

However, he did say on Twitter that there would be 3 updates swtor.com website tomorrow, plus 2 more updates that are going to be offsite. He also said that we were not going to get pre-order information tomorrow as part of that update, and that Origin was not any of the 3 on-site up dates, or off-site updates.



Muk said:


> the sith emperor would be enough boss to warrant a raid type group to attack him
> 
> i mean he is the emperor after all
> 
> ...



The only things we know about the Sith Emperor is, he's a Sith... and he isn't Naga Sadow... but he is someone from the Great Hyperspace War.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 3, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Stephen Reid came out and pretty much crushed any hope that we'll be getting a release date at E3.



Aaaaand..with that said,this game isn't coming out this year!


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 3, 2011)

Na, most MMO's don't announce their release date until 1 or 2 months before the game comes out.

Specifically they've mentioned that they don't want to release the game with enough time to "tip off" the competition.

Blizzard has had Diablo 3 essentially finished for a year now, and they could easily move it up to come out the same time at SW:TOR if they had a 3 month window to prepare. Blizzard also has a content patch looming on the horizon. Blizzard has quite famously release content patches for World of Warcraft to fall on the same days as the release of other major MMOs.

Typically when an MMO launches the time between the release date is given and when the game comes out is between 1 and 2 months. Rift was exactly 2 month. WAR was a month and change. AoC was a month spot on. WoW actually announced it's release date on their website and the game came out 19 days later.

Reid did say they were still planning to release the game this year.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 3, 2011)

A bunch of updates have come out so far

What we can expect at E3



Blur Trailer...



From the screen shot it appears to be an 8 man Raid. It's called Eternity Vault. Definitely keep an eye on this.



Alderanian General Usurps the Throne. Probably a Flashpoint



And on the show floor people will be able to play on Tatooine.

A new Comic called the Lost Suns is on the SWTOR site now.

And the biggest real update is the Advanced Classes Page.



Georg Zoeller has an interview where he discusses advanced classes.



And there is one more update offsite that's due out this afternoon.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 4, 2011)

Daniel Erickson interview on Gamespot:


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 4, 2011)

That's it. I'll be damned if I visit the official forum ever again.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 4, 2011)

What are you referring to?


----------



## LMJ (Jun 4, 2011)

Something from an interview with GS, dunno if this has been posted yet. 

"
*GameSpot:* Give us an in-depth overview of what's planned for Star Wars: The Old Republic at E3 2011. What new content will be shown? 
*Daniel Erickson:* We have a ton of new content at E3. We will have  stations on the show floor for the first time, giving everyone hands-on  [time] with Tatooine, a planet we've never shown. We'll have a first  look at some boss fights and will be taking the wraps off our end-game  content. We are also going to be debuting the grand conclusion to Blur's  amazing CG trilogy and will have a few more surprises thrown in as  well. It's going to be a big show! 
*GS:* So, Tatooine will be shown at E3. What will this planet have to offer players of either faction? 
*DE:* We're just going to set players in front of the game on  Tatooine, give them a speeder, and let them run around and see our take  on _Star Wars_' most iconic world. All stations will be on the  Imperial side, with all four classes available--Sith warrior, Sith  inquisitor, bounty hunter, and Imperial agent. 
*GS:* We also understand that high-level content is something we'll  start to see revealed. Give us an overview of the kinds of things you  expect high-level characters will be doing in Star Wars: The Old  Republic. 
*DE:* Everything you'd expect in a AAA MMO but all with the BioWare  dedication to storytelling, context, and immersion. If you've seen how  different our flashpoints are from a typical dungeon or [how different]  our war zones are from a normal PVP area, you'll have a good idea of  what we're going to bring to the elder game. 
*GS:* One of the most popular activities for high-level players in  online games these days is to go on high-end raids in search of powerful  loot and other rewards. Tell us about the raiding game in Star Wars:  The Old Republic. How will it improve on the kinds of raid gameplay  we've seen in other games? 



*Gabe Amantangelo:* What you'd know as raids in other MMOs, we're  calling "operations" in Star Wars: The Old Republic. Operations will be  epic, multi-group events with settings and immersive gameplay inspired  by scenes in the _Star Wars_ movies. For examples, players will  have to navigate the environment as a powerful Force wielder brings down  the room around them; they'll have to work together to solve a code and  fend off enemies while they're cornered, and so on. 
 Additionally, players will be able to enjoy operations as soon as they  hit level 50. There will be varying difficulty modes, much like what is  found in other BioWare games. The challenge, mechanics, and rewards will  vary with the modes. So both the casual and hardcore player will be  able to enjoy epic content alongside multiple groups of friends. 
*GS:* We also understand that the team is ready to talk about  personal mounts. What kind of mounts will players be able to commission?  Any iconic Star Wars animal mounts, such as tauntauns or banthas? Any  iconic vehicles like the speeder bikes we've already seen used for fast  travel? Give us some specific examples. What purpose will mounts serve  other than looking cool and helping players travel more quickly? Will  some mounts have combat applications or provide specific bonuses, for  instance? 
*Damion Schubert:* Initially, we're just going with vehicles  instead of animal mounts, although we definitely hope to get to the  animals post-launch. We felt that, given a choice between the two, being  on a vehicle felt more like _Star Wars_. The vehicles tend to be  reminiscent of vehicles you've seen in the films, although it's a  balancing act. As a designer, you want to be sure that the vehicles  graduate in speed but also that the vehicles look appropriate for the  speed at which they're travelling. 
*GS:* BioWare has already experimented with "world arcs" in games  like Mass Effect and Dragon Age, where the events that took place in one  story affect the situation in the next. How will world arc stories come  into play in Star Wars: The Old Republic? How will the game let players  change the situations of key characters or worlds while still remaining  a massively multiplayer game in which other players may choose  differently? Will instancing play a significant role here, for instance,  generating one version of the universe for a player who chooses to  spare Alderaan and another version for a player who chooses to destroy  it? Give us a specific example. 



*DE:* World arc events and choices will absolutely be reflected in  later stories as the player goes forward, and instancing helps us  achieve those classic role-playing game moments. That said, it's  important to us that we never disconnect the players from each other. So  you'll never have a point where you're standing in the same place as  your friend but can't see each other or discover you're seeing the world  two radically different ways. 



*GS:* More specifically, how will the changing world of Star Wars:  The Old Republic accommodate players from both factions who just happen  to end up in the same area? How will the game treat areas that are  currently inhabited by players of both factions? Will players of the  opposing faction get some sort of alert? Will they be prompted to  initiate an optional player-versus-player battle? How will players of  different factions otherwise interact with each other? 

Get a glimpse of what lies ahead at E3 in this exclusive trailer.





*GA:* Players of opposing factions can almost always fight each  other out in the open world, so long as they toggle their PVP flag. This  flag will automatically be toggled "on" in designated PVP areas on a  PVE server and in most areas on a PVP server. Players of opposing  factions can also always queue up and find each other inside of matched  team-versus-team war zones.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 4, 2011)

"*GS:* We've seen a glimpse of the game's crafting in action in our   most recent play-through and have even had a chance to send companions   off on low-level crafting missions. But we're even more interested in   the longer-term impact of crafting on the game and its economy. It just   so happens that many players of a certain _other_ _Star Wars_-themed   MMO game who enjoyed that game's original economy are also highly   curious. How is crafting planned to affect the economy in the game? Will   it primarily serve as a money sink to curb inflation? How will crafted   armor, weapons, and consumable items compare with those that players   purchase from vendors or find as loot from either   player-versus-environment encounters or ranked items from battlegrounds?   Is the plan to have the best items in the game be crafted? 



*DS:* There are two ways to think about crafting: One is the   delivery mechanism of the crafting system, and the second is the reward   schedule. That is, how you do it, what you get from it, and for what   cost. Much has been written about how you do it: Our crew skills system   makes our companions the focal point of the crafting system--an area   that we feel is pretty fun and unique. However, being sure that the   rewards schedule is right is much more important to ensuring that   crafting is a useful and important part of the economy. 
 Looking at this, we approached crafting as serving two audiences. One   audience is the casual crafter--the guy who crafts for himself and who   doesn't want to devote a lot of time or energy to crafting. This guy is   going to find that for expending a reasonable amount of time and   resources on doing so, he can generally get gear that is above par for   his level. He can't make full sets of gear that are better--that would   make every other way to get gear in the game obsolete--but he definitely   has some "best in slot" gear throughout the leveling-up process and   should be pleased by the results. 
 We wanted to give the dedicated crafter more than that. We have a lot  of  people who worked on crafting-centric MMO games and feel that  dedicated  crafters add a lot to the community as a whole. When looking  at the  problem, a good economy is about supply and demand, and  therefore, for a  dedicated crafter to have strong demand, he has to be  able to supply  schematics that are both rare and comparable or better  in power than  those provided by other item sources. We do this with a  research system,  where crafters can input a lot of time, energy, and  resources in hopes  of filling a hole in the market that they can  service. In theory, it  will drain a fair chunk of resources from the  economy as a whole, but  skilled social crafters should be able to turn a  profit if they can  generate that demand and set prices appropriately. 
*GS:* While we know that space gameplay is currently planned to be  a  simple minigame at launch, we know that players will treat their   individual ships as long-term housing and will likely be willing to sink   large numbers of credits into sprucing up the insides (or outsides) of   their ships. How much high-end customization of their ships will  players  be able to do? What kind of spaceship and space-related  gameplay is  planned for high-level characters? 
*DS:* We have plans for ship customization, but we're not prepared to talk about it at this time.  
*GS:* Finally, is there anything else you'd like to add about Star Wars: The Old Republic at E3 or about the game in general? 



*DE:* We're not just stuck behind closed doors; we're on the show   floor for the first time at E3, so come by and play Tatooine! We'll  also  be releasing new videos each day of the show and will be doing a  live  demo on GameSpot on Tuesday, so stay tuned! 
*GS:* Thank you for your time."


----------



## LMJ (Jun 4, 2011)

Damn good read. Love the crafting system part and the ship customization. Can't wait to see what they are gonna do bout ship customization. Too bad they wont do anything about getting past the shallow space combat til prob the first expansion.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeah, the space combat game is more a mini-game than actual space combat.

That said, there are a lot of people who wish they'd add Pazaak to the game and set it up so that we can have PvP Pazaak.


----------



## valerian (Jun 4, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]1d8nDVTYZ2o[/YOUTUBE]

Graphics look much better, and animations look more fluid as well.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 4, 2011)

valerian said:


> [YOUTUBE]1d8nDVTYZ2o[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Graphics look much better, and animations look more fluid as well.



The clip is great but..

Just announce a release date..heck even an estimate,and give me the option to pre-order this.

Since I've pretty much had enough of this hype machine with no end in sight..


----------



## Khyle (Jun 4, 2011)

New trailer is amazing; easily the best in-game trailer so far.

datjawa


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 4, 2011)

valerian said:


> Graphics look much better, and animations look more fluid as well.



The game has been in the graphic implementation and debugging portion of the development for a few months now. Even the current testers haven't had a chance to play some of the content they're showing at E3 though. I'm guessing at this point that it's been mostly Bioware Employees who've had a chance to even sample the Eternity Vault.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 4, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> What are you referring to?



The constant bitching, even though this is just a preview. 

Anyway, I love how the SW sounds like a total ponce.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 4, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> That said, there are a lot of people who wish they'd add Pazaak to the game and set it up so that we can have PvP Pazaak.



I wouldn't be surprised if they do eventually...maybe in an expansion pack. Don't know if they could do it for credits though, since that could upset the money balance with some people winning a ton of credits through pazaak instead of earning them through quests and selling items.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 4, 2011)

I just want a date, that they won't change.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 4, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they do eventually...maybe in an expansion pack. Don't know if they could do it for credits though, since that could upset the money balance with some people winning a ton of credits through pazaak instead of earning them through quests and selling items.



Eh, adding gambling to the economy wouldn't upset it too badly.

For every person that wins big there is someone else that looses big.


----------



## SmarterThanYou (Jun 4, 2011)

Didn't know this thread was here.

But yeah,  I'm stoked for this game. Hoping for at least some end-game
content at E3.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 4, 2011)

Fucking hell this game is going to ruin my life. I can see it now, right b4 this game comes out my Gf gonna break up with me. Damnit.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 5, 2011)

It's okay! Your girlfriend breaking up with you will leave more time for _the game_...


----------



## LMJ (Jun 5, 2011)

Goodbye life, goodbye woman, good bye anime, good human porn, good bye NF, good bye somewhat healthy figure...Oh how i will miss thee.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 5, 2011)

God, I dreamt I was a Trooper! 

Throw me a bone here, Bioware!


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 5, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> God, I dreamt I was a Trooper!
> 
> Throw me a bone here, Bioware!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e75_UyKQyyA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 6, 2011)

The rifle featured in the first Vanguard armor set actually looks like a modern firearm instead of a WWII-era machine gun. It only reinforces my desire to roll as such. 

The starting gear reminds me of the French Foreign Legion dress uniforms.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Jun 6, 2011)

New video: 
Malgus isn't very nice to his master


----------



## LMJ (Jun 6, 2011)

E3 Stream right NOW!


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 6, 2011)

Holy Mother of Christ! The new trailer is orgasmic!


----------



## valerian (Jun 6, 2011)

What the hell is wrong with Satale's face?


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 6, 2011)

She's come down with what is medically known as chronic inconsistensy.

AND she's, you know...younger.


----------



## stavrakas (Jun 6, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> Holy Mother of Christ! The new trailer is orgasmic!



What he said :33


----------



## valerian (Jun 6, 2011)

She looks better older.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm a bit surprised on how Satele's name is pronounced.In my head it always sounded like Sah-teh-lay.Oh well...

It also looks like Revan-like robes haven't gone out of style


----------



## valerian (Jun 6, 2011)

Smuggler checking out dat twilek.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm pleased to see Captain Bumrush again. It's nice to see that he and Satele actually go way back before Alderaan.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 6, 2011)

They should just make a movie, damn that was beautiful.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 6, 2011)

game looks awesome.


----------



## Spigy (Jun 6, 2011)

*!!!STAR WARS NEVER GETS OLD!!!*


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bkii1n8ZTQw[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Khyle (Jun 6, 2011)

Watched it a few hours ago. Best shit ever


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

Most beautiful thing I ever held witness too. /shed one single tear


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 6, 2011)

I wonder what's in store after this is released.


----------



## The World (Jun 6, 2011)

They should make a damn movie. 

Make these characters more iconic than the originals.


----------



## Corruption (Jun 6, 2011)

Meh I don't give a shit about the trailer, I'm just wishing this gets released this year.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 6, 2011)

That trailer was so awesome! actually all the trailers for this game have been awesome!


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 6, 2011)

Single saber in one hand, saber staff in the other hand....!

Yeah, who needs General Grievous....!


----------



## KazeYama (Jun 6, 2011)

This is the most hype game I can ever remember and I don't even like MMO's. However I loved kotor and am a huge Star Wars fan. Definitely will be buying a new PC just to play this game. 

Hell I don't care if the game even comes out so long as they keep making godlike trailers.


----------



## blackbird (Jun 6, 2011)

That zabrak was a good guy? 
And how could he take three lightsabers to battle so convincingly...? 

This will be BioWare's crown jewel. All the whiny haters (like those in the dev tourney threads) will be crushed under this game.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh yeah, is the jedi chick the same one from the last trailer? 

Dont have that trailer to compare.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 7, 2011)

"Return" isn't just a trailer this year. "Return" is the Intro Video that fires up when you launch the game for the first time.

There is evidence that Bioware originally intended to put out the release date during their EA Briefing time. They trailer they showed had 3 lines, about a 3/4ths the way threw it said, "The Battle Begins"... and then when it got the end of the trailer it just ended.


----------



## Spigy (Jun 7, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Oh yeah, is the jedi chick the same one from the last trailer?
> 
> Dont have that trailer to compare.



She is.

The trailers need to be viewed from last to first to be chronologically correct.
The bold Sith, aka Darth Malgus is also in the first 2 trailers.

So here, he kills her master, then they meet on Alderaan and she beats him, but he survives (Vader style) and leads the attack on the Jedi Temple.

She is called Satele Shan by the way. She will be a Grand Master at the time we start playing the game.

Since this is the intro to the game, it should mean we are not getting anymore trailers like this.


----------



## Corran (Jun 7, 2011)

The World said:


> They should make a damn movie.
> 
> Make these characters more iconic than the originals.



I agree, need a movie with this style. Its just so damn pretty and amazing to watch.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 7, 2011)

Spigy said:


> She is.
> 
> The trailers need to be viewed from last to first to be chronologically correct.
> The bold Sith, aka Darth Malgus is also in the first 2 trailers...



Speaking of which, someone has already taken the liberty of placing all the trailers in chronological order as 14 1/2 minute video.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4RK0e558oQ[/YOUTUBE]

Enjoy!


----------



## Muk (Jun 7, 2011)

some awesome trailers


----------



## Muk (Jun 7, 2011)

nice theory

wonder if hk47 could pull that off :3


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 7, 2011)

If you followed the content that didn't make it into KOTOR2 he kind of did. At the end of the HK Droid factory episode the HK-50's were replaced with HK-51's which all possessed the memories of HK-47. If there is a storyline involving the HK droid series, HK-47 likely has something to do with it. In fact they revealed a high level flashpoint a long time ago where the storyline was centered around a rising Droid Army that had become a threat to the Republic and the Sith. Could be HK-47 related.


----------



## martryn (Jun 7, 2011)

Really, really cool thoughts in here.  Good time to get a new desktop PC set-up, too.  I'm hoping they announce a 2011 release date (a specific one) within the next couple weeks.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

Spigy said:


> *!!!STAR WARS NEVER GETS OLD!!!*
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bkii1n8ZTQw[/YOUTUBE]​



Oh.

Oh wow.


----------



## Alpha (Jun 7, 2011)

These cinematic trailers are amazing, I could watch them daily. They should totally make a film. I will also have to invest in a more powerful laptop/computer solely for the purpose of playing this game.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Jun 7, 2011)

Are the hardware requirements know yet?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 7, 2011)

No, but from what I've heard from people playing the game recently, you can expect to play the game on any computer that's come out in the past 6 years or so. If you've got a Dual Core processor, a couple gigs of ram, and and 6 year old video card, you should be able to play the game just fine.

If your like me with an 8 core processor, a high-end graphics card, and lots of ram, you get to maximize the viewing distance on the game and have the whole zone loaded up in memory on your computer at one time.


----------



## Muk (Jun 7, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> If you followed the content that didn't make it into KOTOR2 he kind of did. At the end of the HK Droid factory episode the HK-50's were replaced with HK-51's which all possessed the memories of HK-47. If there is a storyline involving the HK droid series, HK-47 likely has something to do with it. In fact they revealed a high level flashpoint a long time ago where the storyline was centered around a rising Droid Army that had become a threat to the Republic and the Sith. Could be HK-47 related.



yeah i saw that flashpoint

what i ment is if there is more than just oh hk 47 is a threat to both sides

like if he made it all the way to the area of luke skywalker or something that awesome


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 7, 2011)

If Star Wars Galaxies wasn't a huge piece of non-canon rubbish I would say, yes.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

Alderaan footage:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7YhJssw5x4[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gv_5d3drCoc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

No exact date but just heard in a live interview from GT with the president of EA that The Old Republic is still coming in 2011.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 7, 2011)

EA livestream going on now

Jawa companion confirmed for Bounty Hunter. The Jawa's name is Blizz.


----------



## valerian (Jun 7, 2011)

That gun looks absolutely awkward on the Trooper's back.


----------



## valerian (Jun 7, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> EA livestream going on now
> 
> Jawa companion confirmed for Bounty Hunter. The Jawa's name is Blizz



It's gonna be awesome killing things with a Jawa pek


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 7, 2011)

Also confirmed Blizz uses big ass canons. Lots of heavy burst damage. He is tearing those Sand People a new ass hole.

Daniel Erikison is playing live on the stream.


----------



## valerian (Jun 7, 2011)

You got a link to the stream?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 7, 2011)

sorry, I stopped updating the thread and just watched the stream. It was on EA.com. I imagine with over 10,000 people viewing that someone will have done some video capture to put on the web. It was all strictly tatooine stuff.

There is a new death mechanic was was unveiled for first time. There is one where you can wait a few seconds and call in a Medical Droid to rez you at the exact spot that you died. It also cloaks you for 15 seconds, and the cloak is impenetrable. The more often you die the longer the timer is for your rez. You still have the option of rezzing at a medical station also.


----------



## valerian (Jun 7, 2011)

Blizz looks a bit too big to be a Jawa.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 7, 2011)

He's got a big for jawa to carry around all those hard hitting gadgets!!!


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 7, 2011)

Saw this game on an E3 stream. Cannot. wait.


This is also for ps3 right?


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> Saw this game on an E3 stream. Cannot. wait.
> 
> 
> This is also for ps3 right?



PC exclusive.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 7, 2011)

AznKuchikiChick said:


> This is also for ps3 right?



It is not, nor shall it ever be.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 7, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> It is not, nor shall it ever be.



It could be on the Wii-U though..

Just a hunch..


----------



## A. Waltz (Jun 7, 2011)

PC exclusive? Aw man! D: ;~;


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

Just saw the new cinematic trailer.    Why is this an MMO.  WHY.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 7, 2011)

Wonder how hard Malgus will be to defeat.


----------



## superattackpea (Jun 7, 2011)

This is looking more and more like a bad wow clone. I'm playing it for the story regardless but i don't have high hopes for it.


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 7, 2011)

superattackpea said:


> This is looking more and more like a bad wow clone. I'm playing it for the story regardless but i don't have high hopes for it.



 ....


----------



## valerian (Jun 7, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]5tUlaLP1vkM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]FZMN4Jcv7qI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2011)

Why do I want to play this game so much. I don't want to play an MMO. Plz make me hate this someone.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 7, 2011)

superattackpea said:


> This is looking more and more like a bad wow clone. I'm playing it for the story regardless but i don't have high hopes for it.


This game is superior to wow in every possible way.


----------



## superattackpea (Jun 7, 2011)

Really?

From what I've seen from pvp there is no innovation, just basic cookie cutter templates.

There also doesn't seem to be much offered in the way of pve. I'm assuming based on content revealed so far the only real driving force behind pve will be the story, which like I said is fine that alone is going to make me buy the game, I just don't expect it to be anything different then wow, game play wise.


----------



## Corran (Jun 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Why do I want to play this game so much. I don't want to play an MMO. Plz make me hate this someone.



I feel exactly the same way. I don't like MMOs but I love the look of this


----------



## Psysalis (Jun 8, 2011)

The Boss said:


> Why do I want to play this game so much. I don't want to play an MMO. Plz make me hate this someone.



*waves hand*

You want this game..

You will pre-order this as soon as possible..

You will enjoy it..


----------



## LMJ (Jun 8, 2011)

................

TAKE MY MONEY BIOWARE......TAKE IT ALL.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 8, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> ................
> 
> TAKE MY MONEY BIOWARE......TAKE IT ALL.



God damn it.

Just announce the release date already..


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 8, 2011)

valerian said:


> [YOUTUBE]5tUlaLP1vkM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]FZMN4Jcv7qI[/YOUTUBE]



What's this? Someone actually knows how to press more than 2 buttons?


----------



## Khyle (Jun 8, 2011)

Such is the power of the Marauder AC


----------



## Petes12 (Jun 8, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> What's this? Someone actually knows how to press more than 2 buttons?



Eh, I watched and immediately went CLICKER LOL! My natural MMO instincts kicking in despite not playing one in a while.


----------



## Alpha (Jun 8, 2011)

This will probably be the only MMO I will play. If only they just carried on the story of KOTOR........... 
/Sighs and looks out of the window whilst having a JD scrubs moment


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 8, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> This game is superior to wow in every possible way.



Still the same old crappy formula. Man, it's sad to see how much hype this game is getting. >_>


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 8, 2011)

So disappointing. =/ I was hoping for gameplay innovation to match the story telling, but instead they deliver a generic ass hotkey MMO.


----------



## Byakuya (Jun 8, 2011)

Don't look to BioWare/EA for innovation rofl, they want money and this will give them that.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 8, 2011)

I'd rather have Jade Empire 2 than this to be honest

If only this wasn't an MMO


----------



## blackbird (Jun 8, 2011)

Making an MMO is the only sensible way to go when putting this amount of work, time and money into a game. Trying to reinvent the genre at the same time would drop it all on the floor. After all, TOR needs the WoW players to stay afloat.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 8, 2011)

Blizz will likely come out with WoW2.


----------



## stavrakas (Jun 8, 2011)

Byakuya said:


> Don't look to BioWare for innovation rofl



.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 8, 2011)

stavrakas said:


> .



Bioware makes the same game over and over and over fella. Time to let go of the idea Bioware is somehow a company to look upto, their star sunk quite some time ago and drastically so.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 8, 2011)

Lucas Arts as a whole have fallen.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 8, 2011)

Boy the troll sure came out while I was asleep.

Anyhow, there was an EA conference Call this morning. They took any possibility of the game launching in 2012, off the table. The game is coming out this year, but they still haven't narrowed down whether it'll come out during Summer or Fall.

Here are some notes from the call.

-Pleased about progress
-Launching in Q2/Q3
-Top priority
-More then 75% of the MMO players are aware of TOR
-Deliver a great game
-Deliver a great service
-Deliver content
-TOR will never end
-Alot of Beta testing.
-Over 1 Million beta testers signed up
-Still under NDA testing
-1000's have tested it
-Customer service reps are also in beta to gain experience.



There are two reasons for no release date.

1. If the game comes out several months from now and they announce the release date at E3, then that gives Blizzard an excelent Opportunity to Sucker punch TOR by releasing new content at the same time TOR goes live. 

Blizzard has a large content patch for World of Warcraft that could come out any time now with a new Raid and new gear level, SC2 Heart of the Swarm Expansion is coming out this year, and Diablo III also scheduled to come out this year. Diablo III is the scary proposition, it's practically ready to come out now. Out of the three of those, the WoW patch is the least threatening.

In any case, if they announced a release date of September at E3, that would give Activison/Blizzard enough time to prepare and release something big on the same day TOR comes out.

2. They're listening to game testers and some of the systems in the game are still in flux. Since they haven't announced a release date yet that allows them to deviate slightly from their targeted release date and delay the game's release by a week or two.


----------



## valerian (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't see the problem with the gameplay. It looks responsive, smooth and awesome looking and a formula a lot of MMO players are familar with. They have made some changes to it though like getting rid of auto attack and making it accessible to fight multiple targets. And then there's the cover system as well. So I'm happy with it.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 8, 2011)

There is a 3rd Warzone coming out sometime that they've been hinting about at E3.

It sounds like there could be a PvP Warzone that takes place over a Sarlac Pit on Tatooine.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 10, 2011)

Official Tatooine walkthrough is up:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgA4t9EMpYg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## stavrakas (Jun 10, 2011)

^Contrary to previous E3 TOR vids I saw this year, this one shows pretty good graphics. Seems like they played the others in lower resolutions or something, or maybe camera quality sucked ass.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 10, 2011)

Only thing I was confused on, is how the player choices work in this game if you are in a grp. I get that the person gets to choose based on a /roll kinda system. But what if one person wanted to spare the guy and the other person wanted to keep the guy alive? Does that mean if the kill the guy option was chosen by the winner of the role, does the other person suffer from the +darkside points or w/e they get from it?


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 10, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Only thing I was confused on, is how the player choices work in this game if you are in a grp. I get that the person gets to choose based on a /roll kinda system. But what if one person wanted to spare the guy and the other person wanted to keep the guy alive? Does that mean if the kill the guy option was chosen by the winner of the role, does the other person suffer from the +darkside points or w/e they get from it?



If there are for example two player in group and they meet a guy in quest. They talk to him and have the option to spare him or kill him. It goes like this:
Player A selects kill him and rolls 64
Player B select spare him and rolls 35

Player A rolled more so the guy dies. Player A gets dark side points for killing the guy but Player B gets light side points for wanting to spare him.

---

But yeah, E3 videos look pretty good and as a huge mmo fan I'll most likely play and enjoy this one too. 

TOR seems like a very traditional MMORPG in terms of gameplay. I like how they are doing more with story than many other mmo's but that's kinda it. I don't really see anything in TOR that gives more to the genre but the story elements.

So yeah, I'll play this one but I'm most likely gonna abandon it the day GW2 launches.


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 10, 2011)

Haters gonna hate this game is going to be sick :]


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm gonna wait until 6 months after release before I make my decision on playing this game or not, as every MMO sucks arse at launch, no exceptions.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 10, 2011)

stavrakas said:


> ^Contrary to previous E3 TOR vids I saw this year, this one shows pretty good graphics. Seems like they played the others in lower resolutions or something, or maybe camera quality sucked ass.



Gotta love how the Inquisitor heals himself by walking around like Darth Maul's grumpy dad.


----------



## valerian (Jun 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]czQ_8gi3QLc[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]uv_7wex6a-k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 11, 2011)

Sooooo...this game rules.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 11, 2011)

This couldn't come soon enough.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 11, 2011)

Word on the inside says that they're ramping up beta invites bringing in a new group every week. The last batch of beta invites went out Friday. I've got a guild member that made it in.


----------



## valerian (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Skywalker (Jun 11, 2011)

Dec. 1?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 11, 2011)

There is no release date yet, any release date you find, particularly those from game sites, are place holder dates and have no barring on the real world.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 11, 2011)

That's what I thought.

Seemed too good to be true.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 12, 2011)

2012 is off the table as off the June 7th investment meeting. The odds are pretty good by December 1st you will already be playing the game.


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 12, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Word on the inside says that they're ramping up beta invites bringing in a new group every week. The last batch of beta invites went out Friday. I've got a guild member that made it in.



YEAH THOSE INVITES ARE SURE GOING AROUND WINK WINK


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 12, 2011)

Eevihl said:


> YEAH THOSE INVITES ARE SURE GOING AROUND WINK WINK



Did you get it?

You know you CAN talk about actually being in the beta,but not exactly how it is..


----------



## LMJ (Jun 12, 2011)

Wonder if Bioware would actually find you in this thread if you talked about stuff in the beta.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 12, 2011)

You know what I really want to see in a walk-through....is the starship. Its one of the main distinguishing features TOR has over other MMOs. 

Id like to see them go through at least some of the rooms of the starship, see how its like getting a mission through the communications room, navigating from one planet to another, see where some of the companions hangout, and the crafting bench. 

I just loved clicking on everything, and checking out all the rooms on the Mass Effect's ship. I want to see how big the TOR ship really is on the inside.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 12, 2011)

Gimme some space battles like Battlefront II!!!!


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 12, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Did you get it?
> 
> You know you CAN talk about actually being in the beta,but not exactly how it is..



Oh then yes.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 12, 2011)

Eevihl said:


> Oh then yes.



Okay.

If you played it..is it any good?

Just a yes or a no will suffice..no need to lose your beautiful beta account!


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 12, 2011)

Beta groups are picked at random from the Million + accounts that have signed up for the beta. To keep people from signing up for the beta with multiple accounts, the Hardware Scanner copies a certain internal Mac Address from a certain part of your hardware.

At any given time there have been about 1,000 Beta Testers, although the number of testers is being ramped up to do more stress testing, supposedly on a weekly basis. The last group that got in got in on Friday.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 13, 2011)

> Co-founder Ray Muzyka said yesterday that the studio is growing increasingly confident in the title following "a fantastic response" from beta testers.
> 
> "We've been testing the game aggressively for quite a long time... and the focus for us as we head towards launch is on security, stability, saleability and retention," he said.
> 
> ...



Source:


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 13, 2011)

Well, if nothing else, you can't accuse the guys of being unambitious.


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 13, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Okay.
> 
> If you played it..is it any good?
> 
> Just a yes or a no will suffice..no need to lose your beautiful beta account!



Yes yes yes yes yes :]


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 14, 2011)

So, are the beta invites still exclusive to North America or have they begun sending them out in Europe as well?


----------



## martryn (Jun 14, 2011)

Man, just think, I could wake up tomorrow with a Beta invite in my inbox.  How exciting!



> 2012 is off the table as off the June 7th investment meeting. The odds are pretty good by December 1st you will already be playing the game.



Man, I hope so.  Now the only problem is competing with Guild Wars 2, which looks good for other reasons.  Geez, which game will I play... more often.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 14, 2011)

Eevihl said:


> Yes yes yes yes yes :]



Hmm..are you saying this as a first-time MMORPG player..or are you a seasoned veteran that has played other MMORPG's?


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 14, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Hmm..are you saying this as a first-time MMORPG player..or are you a seasoned veteran that has played other MMORPG's?



Well my experience is prior to graduating High School, Runescape and other really shitty games of that nature. Then I played WoW for about 4 years and only played 2 characters in that span and did a month of Aion. Not a wide experience just a lot of time in a few games.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 14, 2011)

The CEO of EA confirmed today that Large Scale Beta will start in late June. He also said that he hopes that 6 to 8 weeks of Large Scale Beta will enough to get ready for release, which means that August and September are looking a lot more likely.


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 14, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> The CEO of EA confirmed today that Large Scale Beta will start in late June. He also said that he hopes that 6 to 8 weeks of Large Scale Beta will enough to get ready for release, which means that August and September are looking a lot more likely.



Link? Pweeeeeeeease


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 14, 2011)

Ah I see and agree.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, all the damage control going on the TOR forums today pretty much confirms that EA managed to blindside Bioware with that announcement.

And apparently EA just purchased enough servers from Dell to fill a Data Center.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 15, 2011)

Fuck, my life is ending in september? Need to plan for this.


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 15, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> And apparently EA just purchased enough servers from Dell to fill a Data Center.



Thank the dead gods. A hate ques


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 15, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> The CEO of EA confirmed today that Large Scale Beta will start in late June. He also said that he hopes that 6 to 8 weeks of Large Scale Beta will enough to get ready for release, which means that August and September are looking a lot more likely.



Heh,it seems that EA finally got sick of BioWare's shitty little "we are just laying down the train tracks,you will know when the train will come hurp derp" charade..


----------



## Spigy (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm not sure that EA pushing things is what we want. They are only after money, like all distributors while Bioware/LucasArts actually wants to make a game that will compete and satisfy.

Dragon Age 2 proved that EA is all about main stream and money.


Dif.topic:

I wonder how much of a culture does SW have with today's youth as there are a lot of other things. It wouldn't be bad if the younglings stay in Azeroth...


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 15, 2011)

Spigy said:


> I'm not sure that EA pushing things is what we want. They are only after money, like all distributors while Bioware/LucasArts actually wants to make a game that will compete and satisfy.
> 
> Dragon Age 2 proved that EA is all about main stream and money.
> 
> ...




There is still a large fanbase. Because of Clone Wars.


----------



## Spigy (Jun 15, 2011)

Eevihl said:
			
		

> There is still a large fanbase. Because of Clone Wars.



I guess thats true. I am thinking about playing the game on an RP server so that the experience doesn't get ruined by kids and idiots who just want to rush it.

I mean there is that feeling where you just want to play through it as a single player experience for all the story, but eventually you'll need groups to complete some quests and of course to see the flashpoints.

I guess a guild with like 10-15 people would suit my needs.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 15, 2011)

There are a lot of good Guilds out there where RP is one of the stronger points of the guild. I would recommend Beskar for a good Empire Guild, and Section 13 for a good Republic Guild.

Most of the RP heavy guilds are Republic Based, but there are some Empire ones out there.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 15, 2011)

Dunno if any of you guys posted this, but this has to be one of the greatest intros to ANY game.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 15, 2011)

Not sure if it's been posted in thread or not, but it's been discussed!

Anyhow apparently another wave of beta invites went out today, so now is a good time to check of your inbox. Also, there is a questionnaire that was e-mailed out at random to different people on the TOR mailing list. Stephen Reid said the purpose of the survey was to "Identify a key demographic for a special beta phase".

The phrasing makes me think they're looking for hardcore players to fully test out end game content, like Operations and PvP.


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 15, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> There are a lot of good Guilds out there where RP is one of the stronger points of the guild. I would recommend Beskar for a good Empire Guild, and Section 13 for a good Republic Guild.
> 
> Most of the RP heavy guilds are Republic Based, but there are some Empire ones out there.



Yeah it's kinda hard to RP as an Empireisk douche. I'm going to be the nicest sith ever.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 15, 2011)

I actually really like this game from what I've seen. I really hope they polish the combat more though and make it need some skill.


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 16, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> I actually really like this game from what I've seen. I really hope they polish the combat more though and make it need some skill.



Well as of the definition of skill it's what you make of it some players are going to be better with the system then others no matter if it's the most basic of things. As the combat goes it's as complicated as any macro based system.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 16, 2011)

Eevihl said:


> Well as of the definition of skill it's what you make of it some players are going to be better with the system then others no matter if it's the most basic of things. As the combat goes it's as complicated as any macro based system.



Yeah... Accept Macros wont be in the game at launch.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 16, 2011)

Why do I get the feeling that the Force Users will be screaming NERF DAT, when they suddenly find themselves whistling jaunty tunes through the holes in their heads?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 16, 2011)

Found something nice for a change on the TOR forums.


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 16, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Yeah... Accept Macros wont be in the game at launch.



I mean it more so as pressing key 1-9.


Also that video is awesome. Some things I didn't know like the 17 different worlds and it also reminded me that I love no auto attacking. :]


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah he actually got that 17 different worlds comment wrong... but in the opposite direction.

Tatooine is the size of 7 to 8 World of Warcraft zones. Alderaan is even larger than that.


----------



## blackbird (Jun 16, 2011)

I, too, am now interested. 

I'm quite curious about that Crew Skill system. If anybody can obtain phat loot, phat in the sense that it's somewhat comparable to raid gear, without lifting a finger, or being online for that matter, won't that screw up the economy (devaluation) and piss off hardcore gamers, who feel that their dedication to the game ought to be rewarded?


----------



## Muk (Jun 16, 2011)

Eevihl said:


> I mean it more so as pressing key 1-9.
> 
> 
> Also that video is awesome. Some things I didn't know like the 17 different worlds and it also reminded me that I love no auto attacking. :]



this whole 'no auto attack'

does it give the game more of a 'guild wars' feeling instead of the weird melee 'wow' style auto attack thing?

cause when i switched from 'guild wars' to wow it totally weirded me out with the whole auto attack thing and skills at high end raiding xD


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 16, 2011)

Azhra said:


> I, too, am now interested.
> 
> I'm quite curious about that Crew Skill system. If anybody can obtain phat loot, phat in the sense that it's somewhat comparable to raid gear, without lifting a finger, or being online for that matter, won't that screw up the economy (devaluation) and piss off hardcore gamers, who feel that their dedication to the game ought to be rewarded?



About Crafting.

The basic items you craft are greens, they're useable items, but they're not as good as items that you can obtain from heroic quests and Flashpoints.

However, the way crafting works in The Old Republic is you actually discover threw crafting how to Epics. Epics are almost exclusively available threw crafting in this game. You can only discover how to make those epics by Crafting.

The best equipment in the game is obtained in the Highest level difficulty Raids (called Operations in The Old Republic).

However, the gear that you want to have your Raid Members to be wearing when they go into the most difficulty Operations in the game is the Epic Crafted Gear items.

If that weren't enough. It is also entirely possible to get a critical while crafting an item, including endgame Epics. Epic armors which crafting criticals are on equal footing to Raid Gear.


----------



## Muk (Jun 16, 2011)

so from all the leaking i understand that crafting if you actually want to power craft

you'd have to gather the items yourself + companions and that would result in the most amount of crafting materials?

so in the end it is still a gathering grind if you actually want to get all the crafting items


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 16, 2011)

I would take that with a grain of salt.

Besides, the rewards schedule with crew skills is still in flux.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 17, 2011)

So now that the writing has been done for a while, the main job of the writing team has been to play the game and find areas in the game that need to be worked on. This is an example of the Porminade at Nar Shadda, which was originally being designed as a common meeting place



This is what it looks like after the writing team told the map designers it they needed to do it better.


*Spoiler*: __ 








When you first enter Corellia you enter in the area of the massive corellian Shipyards. This is what it used to look like.



And this is what it looks like now.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## valerian (Jun 17, 2011)

The enviroments in this game look absolutely amazing.


----------



## Muk (Jun 17, 2011)

those enviromental changes are huge


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 17, 2011)

Only thing we need now is a planet busting super weapon.


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 17, 2011)

Those changed are neat.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 17, 2011)

Muk said:


> this whole 'no auto attack'
> 
> does it give the game more of a 'guild wars' feeling instead of the weird melee 'wow' style auto attack thing?
> 
> cause when i switched from 'guild wars' to wow it totally weirded me out with the whole auto attack thing and skills at high end raiding xD



What do you mean? Guild Wars always had auto-attack. The only real difference in regards to that is with the rate energy recharged so you didn't need to do it but it was still there.

Anyway the enviornments do look good.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 19, 2011)

You know what's one of the things I'm really looking forward to?

Sound.

Not just the dialogue. The music, the sound of lightsabers clashing, explosions, blaster fire! Just thinking about it gives me a big, fat audio hard-on.


----------



## Muk (Jun 19, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> What do you mean? Guild Wars always had auto-attack. The only real difference in regards to that is with the rate energy recharged so you didn't need to do it but it was still there.
> 
> Anyway the enviornments do look good.



what i meant is that in guild wars when you melee skilled you'd interrupt your swing motion completely.

in wow you don't interrupt your auto attack swing motion if you do a skill.



Skywalker said:


> Only thing we need now is a planet busting super weapon.



there was that forge that produced insane amounts of capital ships

maybe there are other ultimate weapons out there

no need for death stars


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 19, 2011)

Muk said:


> what i meant is that in guild wars when you melee skilled you'd interrupt your swing motion completely.
> 
> in wow you don't interrupt your auto attack swing motion if you do a skill.



Technically neither since there I don't think there is any auto attack, meaning there is no auto-attack animation to interrupt, nor an animation that won't be intrupted. So it's like playing either WoW or gw with no auto-attack at all.


----------



## Cocoa (Jun 19, 2011)

The nameless Republican Commando and Satele Shan better be a couple when I meet them.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jun 19, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> The nameless Republic Commando and Satele Shan better be a couple when I meet them.



Jedi's dont love....

Until I start playing my Jedi character though.


----------



## Cocoa (Jun 19, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Jedi's dont love....
> 
> Until I start playing my Jedi character though.



Tell that to Bastila Shan.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 19, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> The nameless Republic Commando and Satele Shan better be a couple when I meet them.



Funny thing, Satele's son is actually not a Jedi. He's a Republic Spy during the game.

Two Jedi who have children are highly likely to have a force sensitive child. But when parrent is a Jedi and the other isn't, the odds of having a force sensitive child are significantly lower.

Who knows, maybe the Commando did get lucky...

Or maybe it was smuggler who got lucky... :ho


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 19, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> Tell that to Bastila Shan.


Who could resist Revan?


----------



## Cocoa (Jun 19, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Funny thing, Satele's son is actually not a Jedi. He's a Republic Spy during the game.
> 
> Two Jedi who have children are highly likely to have a force sensitive child. But when parrent is a Jedi and the other isn't, the odds of having a force sensitive child are significantly lower.
> 
> ...



I didn't know Satele had a son. They need to introduce the father to us. 

That smuggler looked like Charlie Sheen at one point in the trailer. I liked the smuggler, but I would prefer if the Commando got her though.



Skywalker said:


> Who could resist Revan?



I don't know.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 19, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> I didn't know Satele had a son. They need to introduce the father to us.
> 
> That smuggler looked like Charlie Sheen at one point in the trailer. I liked the smuggler, but I would prefer if the Commando got her though.



Yeah, the new comic book series that started a few weeks ago is about Satele's son. I don't think it's available online though. Anyhow, I guess the comic might explain. 

Who knows though. Maybe the Commando ended up with Satele, but the Smuggler was the baby daddy.


----------



## Cocoa (Jun 19, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Yeah, the new comic book series that started a few weeks ago is about Satele's son. I don't think it's available online though. Anyhow, I guess the comic might explain.
> 
> Who knows though. Maybe the Commando ended up with Satele, but the Smuggler was the baby daddy.





Actually that could be interesting. I approve.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, that first comic book stated that Satele and a SpecOps dude had something going, but after Zoeller mentioned that the Jedi in the Hope trailer was, in fact, Satele, I originally thought that he had gotten mixed up because they looked drastically different. I decided to make this thread:



I REALLY wanna know what's the real name of Captain Bumrush. They've given him too much time in the spotlight to just sweep him under the rug.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 20, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> Well, that first comic book stated that Satele and a SpecOps dude had something going, but after Zoeller mentioned that the Jedi in the Hope trailer was, in fact, Satele, I originally thought that he had gotten mixed up because they looked drastically different. I decided to make this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> I REALLY wanna know what's the real name of Captain Bumrush. They've given him too much time in the spotlight to just sweep him under the rug.



The first comic book was made before they really even had the storyline for Star Wars The Old Republic. For that matter Fatal Alliance began to be written prior to the story of the game being finished. As a result, while both of these storries are supposedly canon, neither of them do a particularly good job of meshing up with the tone and feel of the game at all.

It's entirely possible that Captain Bumrush and the guy from the first comic were originally conceived of as being the same character, but later they decided to take the good captain in a different direction, abandoned his original personality, and made the guy from the first comic book a completely different character.


----------



## Cocoa (Jun 20, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> Well, that first comic book stated that Satele and a SpecOps dude had something going, but after Zoeller mentioned that the Jedi in the Hope trailer was, in fact, Satele, I originally thought that he had gotten mixed up because they looked drastically different. I decided to make this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> I REALLY wanna know what's the real name of Captain Bumrush. They've given him too much time in the spotlight to just sweep him under the rug.





strongarm85 said:


> The first comic book was made before they really even had the storyline for Star Wars The Old Republic. For that matter Fatal Alliance began to be written prior to the story of the game being finished. As a result, while both of these storries are supposedly canon, neither of them do a particularly good job of meshing up with the tone and feel of the game at all.
> 
> It's entirely possible that Captain Bumrush and the guy from the first comic were originally conceived of as being the same character, but later they decided to take the good captain in a different direction, abandoned his original personality, and made the guy from the first comic book a completely different character.



He better be or I will have to start my first fanfic. 

He looks too dashing to not be important.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd read it. :33


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 20, 2011)

So I started writing a longer post (which wont be on NF) about the things I'd do different with the Star Wars Prequels.

For starters I would have have skipped The Phantom Menace and started the story with Attack of the Clones.

The character of Mace Windu would have never existed.

Samuel Jackson would instead have been cast in the role of Jango Fett.

In Attack of the Clones I would have actually began the movie with Anakin and Obi-wan working together to capture Jango Fett and discover the Cloning facility in the opening scenes of the movie.

At that point Obi-wan being the more experienced Jedi would after Jango Fett alone while Anakin was sent back to report on the Clone army.

Instead of the unimportant political intrigue about the creation of an army, the intrigue would have been about what should be done with the army. In the middle of the intrigue Padme who is in favor of having the army dismantled is rescued from Assassination by Anakin which begins the Bodyguard Storyline which would happen in a similar but much more interesting way.

The Romance dialogue would have been much better, and Anakin and Padme's beginning relationship would actually feel much more like the beginning of relationship rather than Padme walking around with Anakin in ridiculous circumstances that don't make any sense. The two of them would not have gotten together during the first movie even. It would happen in the 2nd movie.

I would have also made a , with Tyranus being mistaken for the Big Bad of the band when he's really the Evil Genius, Jango Fett as the Dragon, Grevious would have gotten a more development but been the Brute, and I would have had created a new character to be the Dark Chick to add danger and sexual tension with Anakin. The real Big Bad of the group is of course Palpatine, but I would set the scenes up in such a way that it would seem like Count Dooku was probably the Big Bad, even to the audience.

The ending with the Clone vs. Droid army would still happen, but there would be major changes to the scenes. The prequels used Blue Screens and small sound stages for almost every scene. I would have used far fewer.

And that's just the changes I would have made to the first movie.


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 20, 2011)

Will Smith for Anakin Skywalker imo.


----------



## Khyle (Jun 20, 2011)

^^ Fuck Grievous, Darth Maul was way better.


----------



## valerian (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm loving the Jedi Knight armor


----------



## Spigy (Jun 21, 2011)

strongarm said:
			
		

> So I started writing a longer post (which wont be on NF) about the things I'd do different with the Star Wars Prequels.
> 
> For starters I would have have skipped The Phantom Menace and started the story with Attack of the Clones.
> 
> ...



I don't know..You seem to be in a hurry to jump to action which is a common mistake. Without Ep1 we wouldn't get a lot of basics. What would EP2 be about then?
The war and thats it. What would be the climax?
Anakin defeating the dark chick? who you want in the there for sexual tension, so basically taking away from AniPadme build up screen time. While you also want Grievous to have more development. I don't see that happening with another Darth Maul around.

A change of dialog would already be enough I think.


----------



## Cocoa (Jun 21, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> I'd read it. :33


Thanks. 


valerian said:


> I'm loving the Jedi Knight armor



I agree. 



Spigy said:


> I don't know..You seem to be in a hurry to jump to action which is a common mistake. Without Ep1 we wouldn't get a lot of basics. What would EP2 be about then?
> The war and thats it. What would be the climax?
> Anakin defeating the dark chick? who you want in the there for sexual tension, so basically taking away from AniPadme build up screen time. While you also want Grievous to have more development. I don't see that happening with another Darth Maul around.
> 
> A change of dialog would already be enough I think.



If it were up to me... many things would be different. George Lucas made me sad face throughout the entire prequel trilogy. I have not thought of how I would change them, but I know my versions would be way better than the current movies.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 21, 2011)

Spigy said:


> I don't know..You seem to be in a hurry to jump to action which is a common mistake. Without Ep1 we wouldn't get a lot of basics. What would EP2 be about then?
> The war and thats it. What would be the climax?
> Anakin defeating the dark chick? who you want in the there for sexual tension, so basically taking away from AniPadme build up screen time. While you also want Grievous to have more development. I don't see that happening with another Darth Maul around.
> 
> A change of dialog would already be enough I think.



Allow me to ask you a question. What did we gain from Episode I, later referenced in Episode II or III, that couldn't be summed up by a single line spoken by a character?


----------



## Cocoa (Jun 21, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Allow me to ask you a question. What did we gain from Episode I, later referenced in Episode II or III, that couldn't be summed up by a single line spoken by a character?



The knowledge that Padme is a p*d*p****.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOCiqcwbaHQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spigy (Jun 21, 2011)

Ok, I'm not saying that things couldn't have been done differently, but without the basics we have no emotional attachment to the story. Anakin turns to the dark side because of what happens to his mom and easily falls for Padme because he met her when was just 9 and very influential.

I mean you can deal with these things in flashbacks, but SW has none of those.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 21, 2011)

Spigy said:


> Ok, I'm not saying that things couldn't have been done differently, but without the basics we have no emotional attachment to the story. Anakin turns to the dark side because of what happens to his mom and easily falls for Padme because he met her when was just 9 and very influential.
> 
> I mean you can deal with these things in flashbacks, but SW has none of those.



There is not reason for there to be a flashback. All that would need to happen is in the scenes where the two of them fawn over each other, Anakin takes a couple lines to explain that he was slave and that he left his mother behind on Tatooine when he became a Jedi. You wouldn't need a flashback scene at all, just a brief explanation.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 21, 2011)

Q. Could you tell us a little bit about the third/unrevealed warzone?

A. The Pit on Nar Shaddaa. You join one of two teams in a kind of big epic game of hardcore rugby.
There’s a ball in the middle and your goal is to grab it and dump it in the opponents goal. There are pits of fire, buffs you can pick up. Bunch of ramps, platforms, etc. Best of all, this warzone isn’t based on a Faction vs. Faction story. It’s like a sports game. Mascots, team logo, etc. You can actually end up with Imperial team vs. Imperial team, or Republic team vs. Republic team. I don’t know why no one has leaked this yet, because it’s epic as hell and way different from any PvP I’ve ever seen in any MMO.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 22, 2011)

Is that for real?

If so, blimey! It's nice to see some creativity in PvP.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 22, 2011)

Finally something new, that's refreshing.


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 22, 2011)

That's awesome and wicked!


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 22, 2011)

Bioware, all is forgiven! The long wait, the arbitrary Friday updates, Ray Muzyka beating his chest. Just let me play this game for a day before the end of this summer!


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 22, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Q. Could you tell us a little bit about the third/unrevealed warzone?
> 
> A. The Pit on Nar Shaddaa. You join one of two teams in a kind of big epic game of hardcore rugby.
> There’s a ball in the middle and your goal is to grab it and dump it in the opponents goal. There are pits of fire, buffs you can pick up. Bunch of ramps, platforms, etc. Best of all, this warzone isn’t based on a Faction vs. Faction story. It’s like a sports game. Mascots, team logo, etc. You can actually end up with Imperial team vs. Imperial team, or Republic team vs. Republic team. I don’t know why no one has leaked this yet, because it’s epic as hell and way different from any PvP I’ve ever seen in any MMO.





strongarm85 said:


> way different from any PvP I’ve ever seen in any MMO.





strongarm85 said:


> any MMO.






ArenaNet announced those more than a year ago


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 22, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> ArenaNet announced those more than a year ago



True, but Keg Ball is played on a flat open plane.

The pit has fire pits, multiple levels with ramps and raised and lowered platforms. Plus with the Pit there isn't a need to make special skills (that have to be unlocked I might add) to punch and kick the other players. Instead you use all the moves you already have available to you to play. In the pits you can have Bounty Hunters fly up in Jetpacks and rain missiles down on the unsuspecting teams on the low ground. If the goal were a target a Jedi Knight could use a 30 meter long Force Jump to dunk the ball in from half court. A lot of the Smuggler's close range attacks are knock back abilities, tell me they couldn't also be used to kick Sith Warrior in the junk and knock them into Fire Pits.

Arena Net may have announced the feature first, but the TOR version seems much better conceptualized.


----------



## Spirit King (Jun 22, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> True, but Keg Ball is played on a flat open plane.
> 
> The pit has fire pits, multiple levels with ramps and raised and lowered platforms. Plus with the Pit there isn't a need to make special skills (that have to be unlocked I might add) to punch and kick the other players. Instead you use all the moves you already have available to you to play. In the pits you can have Bounty Hunters fly up in Jetpacks and rain missiles down on the unsuspecting teams on the low ground. If the goal were a target a Jedi Knight could use a 30 meter long Force Jump to dunk the ball in from half court. A lot of the Smuggler's close range attacks are knock back abilities, tell me they couldn't also be used to kick Sith Warrior in the junk and knock them into Fire Pits.
> 
> Arena Net may have announced the feature first, but the TOR version seems much better conceptualized.



That's because ArenaNet has some 30 minigames, and that is only one of them. Overall I'd say GW2 swamps this in sheer variety mini-game wise. Though this is still very impressive.

Plus a lot of extra stuff similar to that was put into underwater combat which is completely different to combat on land. Pretty much gw2 is king of variety whereas SWTOR is a much more focused experience.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 22, 2011)

Well yeah, but most of Mario Party games have something in the neighborhood of 30 mini-games. If the games themselves aren't well designed people don't play them very long.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 22, 2011)

Guess what!

Mike K. from Penny Arcade has been in the Star Wars the Old Republic Beta and tomorrow he's going to write up post on his impressions of the game. It should be up on Penny Arcades' Website tomorrow.

Bioware has given him permission to write the impression. His impressions have nothing to do with E3, they are Beta impressions with a substantial amount of time invested in the latest build of the game.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 23, 2011)

> So I was actually able to get into the current friends and family beta for Star Wars: The Old Republic. It wasn’t too hard since technically I do have a friend over there. The tricky part is that Bioware, like a lot of places thinks of PA as “media” and they don’t want media playing it yet. I explained that we aren’t media, we prefer to think of ourselves as “enthusiasts”. They let me in but I had to pinkie swear that I wouldn’t talk about the game here on the site, or anywhere else for that matter. I’ve been playing it for a little over a month now and last week I asked if I could share some of my impressions with you all. It took some begging but finally they agreed and to their credit they didn’t ask to see what I was going to write first. Honestly they had no idea what I was going to say which must have been a little scary considering this is PA, but lucky for them I actually really like their game. So this isn’t a review or anything even close. What I’m playing is the beta and honestly changing all the time. I just wanted to share some of my impressions.
> 
> First of all, a lot has been made about the new “fourth pillar” of story telling. Is it really all they are making it out to be? In my personal opinion, yes, it really is a big deal and let me tell you why. In the short time I’ve been playing SW:TOR I have already given more thought to my character than I ever did in all the years I played WOW. I’ve had to make hard choices with my Bounty Hunter that have made me honestly think about who he is and what he’s like. At first I intended to play him as a real asshole but some of the moral quagmires these quests put you in just aren’t that black and white. Do I do what gets me the most credits? Do I stay loyal to the person who gave me the job even it means hurting Innocent people? As a result of all this I have a character that is a hard ass bounty hunter who has a soft spot for people in trouble and children. The only thing I could tell you about my WOW character Dudefella is that he was a mage and a hell of a good dancer.
> 
> ...



source:


----------



## Eevihl (Jun 23, 2011)

Didn't know about the last thing lol, never have I partied.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 23, 2011)

Your missing out on good times then. PUGs are a crap shoot, but if your playing with friends and guild members grouping is a lot of fun.


----------



## Muk (Jun 25, 2011)

i replayed kotor 2 for old time sake

but good god how many glitches did this game have? i did not enjoy trying to save my way through all those glitches i encountered while playing it. god those bugs ruined the entire story and fun that game might have had.


----------



## Khyle (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah, I defeated Traya because of a bug, lolz. I became invulnerable or something. Can't remember; too many years since I played it.

It would have been a great game had it been released after some more months of development and polishing. But of course they were forced to rush it and release it before being ready. Wasted potential imo, because the story was good enough to compete with the first Kotor.

The game is still certainly above average though.


----------



## Muk (Jun 25, 2011)

i don't know with all the bugs in it, it really ruins a huge amount of the fun of the game. i mean if there is a bug that triggers a cutscene twice, or repeats a cutscene that you can't conclude if you don't trigger both cut scene triggers so you finish the cut scene then it totally ruin your fun cause you lose a few hours of gameplay just to figure out that you have to trigger both events before you can finish the game.


----------



## stavrakas (Jun 25, 2011)

I didn't enjoy kotor 2 nearly as much as its predecessor. What really bugged me wasn't the obvious missing content near the end of the game, but the overall dialogue and characters. HK-47 was brilliant in the first game for example, whereas in the second one I found I quickly became bored of his dialogue and skipped most of it. Most of the new characters' stories were boring too. At least it had a decent story.


----------



## Muk (Jun 25, 2011)

yes the companions were not as awesome as the first one

hk 47 just didn't had his quirkiness with insulting meat bags as he did in the first game

actually while i had him in my party and did some dialogues he rarely called anyone a meatbag

actually the companions rarely voiced their opinions on anything during my play through, while in the first one, when i used my force persuade or any other powers they'd comment on it and had their own opinion


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 25, 2011)

What I didn't like was that towards the end I was just so powerful that it really wasn't a challenge any more. 

I still enjoyed the game though.  And now, I feel like replaying both of them.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 25, 2011)

They should've finished the game is what I wanted.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jun 25, 2011)

Agreed.  

Last I heard was that some programmers were trying to finish it...but I think they disbanded.  Think they were called Gizka or something.


----------



## Muk (Jun 25, 2011)

the recover project was finished. the mod is out for it and you can play it. it still contains the old bugs that came with the shipping.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, you can patch your game up a little bit to fix some of those bugs, but it doesn't fix everything.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 28, 2011)

Soo..new pics from Betacake at medium settings yo:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 28, 2011)

Continued:


*Spoiler*: __ 































And still waiting for even the slightest hint at the release date..


----------



## Khyle (Jun 28, 2011)

I want to play this game so bad 

Thanks for posting them here Ciupy


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 28, 2011)

Such a beautiful game.


----------



## Ciupy (Jun 28, 2011)

Khyle said:


> I want to play this game so bad
> 
> Thanks for posting them here Ciupy



No problem dude.

Yeah,I really,really want to play this game as well..but so far now it seems it's going to be a winter release,or even a 2012 delay..


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 29, 2011)

Well we wont be seeing new pics from that person ever again. There is only 1 beta server at the moment and names are unique on servers.

That means that whoever made a female Jedi Consular named Palin will get picked out of the Beta now.


----------



## Khyle (Jun 29, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Well we wont be seeing new pics from that person ever again. There is only 1 beta server at the moment and names are unique on servers.
> 
> That means that whoever made a female Jedi Consular named Palin will get picked out of the Beta now.


Probably his/her game testing period was already over and that's the reason he/she sent those pics to Betacake since there was nothing left to lose.

But yes, your first point still stands.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 29, 2011)

Coruscant...


----------



## Angelus (Jun 29, 2011)

forgotten_hero said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Last I heard was that some programmers were trying to finish it...but I think they disbanded.  Think they were called Gizka or something.





Muk said:


> the recover project was finished. the mod is out for it and you can play it. it still contains the old bugs that came with the shipping.





strongarm85 said:


> Yeah, you can patch your game up a little bit to fix some of those bugs, but it doesn't fix everything.



You can find the Mod here: 

They are actually still working on this mod, though it only progresses slowly. Last time I played TSLRCM 1.7 I hardly noticed any bugs, so it's a pretty good Mod.

KotOR II with TSLRCM is simply a beautiful game and Kreia is one of the best written characters in gaming history.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jun 29, 2011)

Angelus said:


> You can find the Mod here:
> 
> They are actually still working on this mod, though it only progresses slowly. Last time I played TSLRCM 1.7 I hardly noticed any bugs, so it's a pretty good Mod.
> 
> KotOR II with TSLRCM is simply a beautiful game and Kreia is one of the best written characters in gaming history.



Black Isle/Obsidian Entertainment have a history of delivering better story with their games than Bioware. Unfortunately their games tend to have bugs... a lot more...

Technically the debacle that is Knight of the Old Republic 2 wasn't completely their fault, but it doesn't help their case any.

In fact given their track record, if Obsidian were developing SW:TOR it would have probably been out last year, but with not nearly the level of polish the game has even now.


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 1, 2011)

I had a dream about Captain Bumrush last night. He revealed his true name to be Julius, after which he proceeded to charge through a meadow with his signature BFG.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 1, 2011)

They remade the Bounty Hunter progression in this week's Friday update


----------



## valerian (Jul 1, 2011)

Powertech looks awesome.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm going Powertech, Advanced Prototype on my Main.


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 2, 2011)

Some of the pistols look way too small, imo.

EDIT: Anyone else having trouble watching the videos on the official site? I just can't seem to run them.


----------



## valerian (Jul 2, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> I'm going Powertech, Advanced Prototype on my Main.



Same, I was going to go Shieldtech first but ranged tanking looks awkward to me.



Overwatch said:


> EDIT: Anyone else having trouble watching the videos on the official site? I just can't seem to run them.



No, but I'm having trouble getting on the site.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 2, 2011)

Okay whats the difference between Mercenary and Powertech....?

I couldnt really tell a distinct difference in styles from the gameplay. Also what type of armour would the the Mercenery be wearing? It looks like its more bio/beast skin armour than metallic.


----------



## Khyle (Jul 2, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Okay whats the difference between Mercenary and Powertech....?
> 
> I couldnt really tell a distinct difference in styles from the gameplay.



*Mercenary:*  mid-long range damage dealer or healer.
*Powertech: *close-mid range damage dealer or tank.

_"A pair of blasters, deadly heat-seeking missiles, and heavy armor make the Mercenary a mobile weapons platform. There's no problem extra firepower can't solve, and no one with sense gets between a Mercenary and their target."_

_"The best in shielding, defensive tactics and high-powered flamethrowers combine to make the Powertech an impenetrable one-man blockade, getting up close and personal to take down enemies of all sizes."
_
Mercenary Skill trees are:
*Arsenal:* Uses advanced rocketry and specializes in taking down their targets quickly.
*Bodyguard:* Gives the Bounty Hunter skills and technology to heal and restore his allies.

While Powertech trees are:
*Shield Tech:* Further boosts the Powertech's defensive technology, allowing him to soak up attacks.
*Advanced Prototype:* The latest technology makes the Powertech a versatile fighter against any enemy.

And the tree that is shared by the 2 ACs is* Firebug* (Upgrades the Bounty Hunter's weapons to deal more damage to his enemies).


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 2, 2011)

Honestly, I hope there's a bigger cosmetic difference than what we've seen in this trailer.


----------



## Muk (Jul 2, 2011)

they have to reveal cpt bumrush's name already


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 2, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> Honestly, I hope there's a bigger cosmetic difference than what we've seen in this trailer.



Both Bounty Hunter Advanced Classes wear heavy armor, but they don't use the same armors. Powertech has an additional Armor Slot that Mercenary doesn't have. The Trooper is the same way.

I did like the first Mercinary's Calo Nord hat though!


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2011)

I need more update videos from Bioware damnit! If they can't give us a release date, then hype us up more for it, with some vids. Stupid marketing holding them back.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 2, 2011)

Don't worry, the game will be out in six months or less.


----------



## KazeYama (Jul 2, 2011)

That is what they said 6 months ago. I think they are botching these updates from a PR stand point. Just rehashing the same old stuff over and over when there is tons more info they could be sharing. Right now the community is doing a better job getting info from beta leaks and interviews than the actual developers. 

I'm hoping for major info at Comiccon and PAX and that they seriously ramp up the info stream in the next couple months. Otherwise I doubt this game is going to  do well if it slips into 2012. Maybe they don't care with the world ending but I want to play some swtor before I get vaporized.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 2, 2011)

Btw what is max level again? 50?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 3, 2011)

KazeYama said:


> That is what they said 6 months ago. I think they are botching these updates from a PR stand point. Just rehashing the same old stuff over and over when there is tons more info they could be sharing. Right now the community is doing a better job getting info from beta leaks and interviews than the actual developers.
> 
> I'm hoping for major info at Comiccon and PAX and that they seriously ramp up the info stream in the next couple months. Otherwise I doubt this game is going to  do well if it slips into 2012. Maybe they don't care with the world ending but I want to play some swtor before I get vaporized.



Actually if I recall correctly they pushed the date back to "2011" October Last year, so that was 9 months ago.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Btw what is max level again? 50?



Yep, 50.


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 3, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Both Bounty Hunter Advanced Classes wear heavy armor, but they don't use the same armors. Powertech has an additional Armor Slot that Mercenary doesn't have. The Trooper is the same way.
> 
> I did like the first Mercinary's Calo Nord hat though!



I see. Heck, I had already decided on a Vanguard as a main and now I'm even more excited. 

And as always, we have the glowstick bitches complaining about how a dirty, blaster-wielding scrub took down a member of the glorious Force-wielding master race, further reinforcing my belief that the biggest threat to this game will be it's own community.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 6, 2011)

hey, is there no site that "leaks" beta info that i can look at all the talent trees and etc? if it is illegal to post here, can you pm me? Thx


----------



## Khyle (Jul 6, 2011)

^

Not all talent trees though, only Juggernaut's talents afaik. But there are many other interesting things.

P.S., I don't think it's illegal; the only one doing something illegal is the leaker himself, who signed the NDA contract when he got into beta, not us outside the beta... and not the site itself either.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 6, 2011)

Thx guys, wish someone would leak the trees for the class


----------



## LMJ (Jul 7, 2011)

I need more link infoz! I remember when cata or wrath was coming out and was in beta, there was this big ass page of leaked daily info. I WANT THAT FOR THIS GAME!


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 7, 2011)

Christmas release date seems relatively likely guys

From swtor Voice actor



"Anyway, I'm a Sith, and they told me it's coming out at Christmas. I was just doing some tops and tails, because I had recorded it about a year ago. I'm your guide - a Sith warrior."


----------



## Muk (Jul 7, 2011)

and thus we have an unofficial date


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 8, 2011)

powerful iconic NPCs might have abilities that players cannot learn ... at the moment.

~GeorgZoeller in regards to dual wielding saberstaffs


----------



## Muk (Jul 8, 2011)

any good updates?


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 18, 2011)

People,I swore that I wouldn't post here until I had some big news and well,the news have come.

It seems that the game will be available for pre-order on 21'st of July,both the regular and the CE as well as 10 days of beta included..

And here is the box art of the game taken from a Polish site:


----------



## Khyle (Jul 18, 2011)

, just


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 18, 2011)

Khyle said:


> , just



All I can say is fucking finally.

Also,are there some Polish peeps around here..and if so could they translate the game's features?


----------



## Khyle (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm not Polish, but they're basically the same as always. Create your own story, make decisions, light/dark side, starships, companions, flashpoints, operations, 8 classes, cinematic storytelling, warzones, lightsaber duels, etc.

Basically everything that is included in this video:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45250WBiOb4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LMJ (Jul 18, 2011)

Ya? No?


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 18, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya? No?





Ciupy said:


> People,I swore that I wouldn't post here until I had some big news and well,the news have come.
> 
> It seems that the game will be available for pre-order on 21'st of July,both the regular and the CE as well as 10 days of beta included..
> 
> And here is the box art of the game taken from a Polish site:



Yes sir..yep.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Jul 18, 2011)

^ yep yep yep
looks nice


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 19, 2011)

Holy Christ! Bioware Austin just got hit by a meteorite!


----------



## LMJ (Jul 19, 2011)

Yea? Yea?


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 19, 2011)

The current price on there is pretty ridiculous. I mean 150 euro's for that stuff, and it may cost more in dollars (220 dollars for direct conversion but obviously won't be that much). Hopefully the price is incorrect but knowing EA they will surely milk it.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 19, 2011)

I don't know if this has been brought up, but will there be Asian servers for this game? And if so, will the roll out be the same time as  the US and EU? 

I only ask because if I remember correctly it took awhile before WoW was playable over here unless you were messing with your IP, and basically having to pay for American time cards, before Asia got it's own servers. I would rather wait this time, if there will be a later roll out.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 20, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> I don't know if this has been brought up, but will there be Asian servers for this game? And if so, will the roll out be the same time as  the US and EU?
> 
> I only ask because if I remember correctly it took awhile before WoW was playable over here unless you were messing with your IP, and basically having to pay for American time cards, before Asia got it's own servers. I would rather wait this time, if there will be a later roll out.



No Asian servers at launch from what I remember.

And 150 euros for that CE? 

At leat 70 euros is for that statute that I don't need..


----------



## Corran (Jul 20, 2011)

I want artbook


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 20, 2011)

Corran said:


> I want artbook



Is there an artbook in that pack?

Also, Id rather have a Satele Shan statue over baldy over there...


----------



## Corran (Jul 20, 2011)

I don't care about any of that CE stuff, I just wanted an artbook  I thought Bioware would do one with the CE


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 20, 2011)

Well that just means you can buy the art book by itself, without having to spend money on extra stuff...


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 20, 2011)

What's with the rumours that there will be a pre-order cap at about 500k pieces..even the digital sales as well?!

Are they mad?


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 20, 2011)

Hmm..








It's not long now..

Edit:

The system requirements are:


*



			OS: Windows XP, Windows Vista, 7
CPU: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 4000 or better/Intel Core2 Duo Processor 2.0 Ghz or better
RAM: At least 1.5 GB or better for XP, 2 GB or better for Windows Vista/7, PC's using built in graphic chipsets 2 GB RAM is recommended.
Hard Drive: 8x DVD-ROM or better
Video: ATI XT800 or better/ NVIDIA 7800 or better/ Intel 4100 or better. 256 MB minimum video RAM, shader 3.0 or better fully compatible graphics card.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 20, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> What's with the rumours that there will be a pre-order cap at about 500k pieces..even the digital sales as well?!
> 
> Are they mad?



Is that for collectors  edition or in total? If it's for collectors edition it makes sense since it's less likely for it to sell that amount especially if it's at that price, they probably have a limited amount currently of that stuff. For collectors and normal pre-order not so much...


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 20, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Is that for collectors  edition or in total? If it's for collectors edition it makes sense it's less likely for it to sell that amount especially if it's at that price, they probably have a limited amount cureently of that cra. For collectors and normal pre-order not so much...



Heh,I have no ideea about that,although the normal thing would be for it to only apply to the CE.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 20, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Heh,I have no ideea about that,although the normal thing would be for it to only apply to the CE.



I bet this is all a marketting ploy by EA. I mean who in their right mind would spend $175(currently reported price) for the collectors edition of this game, especially 500K. It probably wouldn't have made that amount if they stayed quiet about the limit. But now there's a known limit people begin to have the have the incessant need to be one of those 500k or they'll miss their chance, despite the fact what has been said to be in the collectors edition really isn't worth the price.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 20, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> I bet this is all a marketting ploy by EA. I mean who in their right mind would spend $175(currently reported price) for the collectors edition of this game, especially 500K. It probably wouldn't have made that amount if they stayed quiet about the limit. But now there's a known limit people begin to have the have the incessant need to be one of those 500k and miss their chance, despite the fact what has been said to be in the collectors edition really isn't worth the price.



Oh,the CE is extra-expensive due to that Gentle Giant Darth Malgus figurine..

Get rid of that shit and it would be much better.

I hope that we get a Digital CE which is cheaper!


----------



## Corran (Jul 21, 2011)

I just got an email from Bioware saying I can pre-order now.... OMFG  *runs to pre-order* Damn why is the physical so shitty 

Edit: You shitting me, I can't pre-order a physical copy in Australia!? 
Edit2: I can't even pre-order any type of the game, physical or digital.... I'm sad now

Edit3: Ordered through amazon. Take that EA.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Ciupy (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah..on Origin when I want to pre-order the digital CE it just says that it isn't available in my area!

That being the EU,Romania to be more precise..

Fuck them.

Just..fuck.

I guess my money isn't good enough.


----------



## Corran (Jul 21, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Yeah..on Origin when I want to pre-order the digital CE it just says that it isn't available in my area!
> 
> That being the EU,Romania to be more precise..
> 
> ...



Go Amazon like I did. I'm in Australia and it wasn't available for me too so Amazon gets my money.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 21, 2011)

Corran said:


> Go Amazon like I did. I'm in Australia and it wasn't available for me too so Amazon gets my money.



Eh..I wanted the digital version..

Edit:

*



			A Kotaku reader has had a response email from Bioware Customer Service stating the following:

In North America, Star Wars™: The Old Republic™ will be available for pre-order in the following countries:

United States of America
Canada

In Europe, Star Wars™: The Old Republic™ will be available for pre-order in the following countries:

Austria
Belgium
Czech Republic
Denmark
Finland
France
Germany
Greece
Hungary
Ireland
Italy
Netherlands
Norway
Poland
Portugal
Russia
Spain
Sweden
Switzerland
United Kingdom

At pre-order AND LAUNCH, Star Wars™: The Old Republic™ will be available only in the countries listed above. Details on additional countries are not available at this time, but will be released when available.
		
Click to expand...

*
So,they basically don't even know if and when people in Romania will be able to play it.

Just fucking great.

Fuck BioWare and fuck EA and fuck their unholy union.


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 21, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Eh..I wanted the digital version..
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



Well, guess it's time to revert to the tried-and-true Eastern European practice of pirating it. What say you, neighbour?


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 21, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> Well, guess it's time to revert to the tried-and-true Eastern European practice of pirating it. What say you, neighbour?



Oh for the love of..

What country in this little Eastern part of Europe are you from dude? :rofl


And we can't pirate this..it's an MMO.

Heck,we can't even honestly buy this because if we buy it,it will detect our dirty Eastern European IP's and it won't let us play their game!


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 21, 2011)

The country south of you.

I played WoW in private servers for years before going legit. By the looks of it, I'll do the same for this game if I get the chance.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 21, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> The country south of you.
> 
> I played WoW in private servers for years before going legit. By the looks of it, I'll do the same for this game if I get the chance.



Oh,I don't think we will get a private server for many years to come,if at all.

And I wanted to play this legit,my Bulgarian friend!


----------



## Khyle (Jul 21, 2011)

Damn, that sucks, Ciupy 

As for myself:


> You registered your Pre-Order code on July 21, 2011 and now are registered for the following items:
> 
> Star Wars™: The Old Republic™ Digital Deluxe Edition Pre-Order
> Early game access
> ...


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 21, 2011)

Lol I always wondered how they were going to combat the large mass of players that would inevitably appear at launch, since extreme server stress and contant server crashes seemed certain. Terms out their limiting the amount of players at launch.

The irony my god the irony.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 21, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Lol I always wondered how they were going to combat the large mass of players that would inevitably appear at launch, since extreme server stress and contant server crashes seemed certain. Terms out their limiting the amount of players at launch.
> 
> The irony my god the irony.



Yeah,that's a perfectly good strategy those fine folks at BioWare are having.

Turns out you could have a rocky launch due to the sheer number of players?

No problem,just cut the number of those players in half due to moronic limitations placed upon the game itself.

That's a fucking great ideea.

I see good things in the future of the customer services of this game.

Yep sir.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 21, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Yeah,that's a perfectly good strategy those fine folks at BioWare are having.
> 
> Turns out you could have a rocky launch due to the sheer number of players?
> 
> ...



So true, is it just me or do Bioware lack any forethought. They set out to make a "Bioware" "Star Wars" mmo, and win millions of subscriptions. It just seems like it just dawned on them recently that "oh shit these millions of players could crash the servers causing a shitty launch". Causing them the limit the number of potential subscribers they could get when they whole reason Bioware is making a star wars Ip (of all the IPs) is to get huge subscription numbers. 

Facepalms, facepalms all around.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 21, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> So true, is it just me or do Bioware lack any forethought. They set out to make a "Bioware" "Star Wars" mmo, and win millions of subscriptions. It just seems like it just dawned on them recently that "oh shit these millions of players could crash the servers causing a shitty launch". Causing them the limit the number of potential subscribers they could get when they whole whole reason Bioware is making a star wars Ip (of all the IPs) is to get huge subscription numbers.
> 
> Facepalms, facepalms all around.



Goddamnit,Trion,a company that came out of nowhere,actually managed to provide decent service to the EU and the rest of the world and BioWare with backing from EA can't do it.

I mean..there are no words..


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 21, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Goddamnit,Trion,a company that came out of nowhere,actually managed to provide decent service to the EU and the rest of the world and BioWare with backing from EA can't do it.
> 
> I mean..there are no words..



TBF SWTOR's launch numbers will probably be a lot larger than Rifts, but the point still remains. I mean they've had 5 years of preparation (this problem must have been glaringly obvious when they began the game) likely over a 100 millions dollars budget and they could not come up with anything else?

What hell were doing for all this time. It's not like this is only screwing over the consumer, their actually limiting their own profits with. Words do not describe the idiocy.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 21, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> TBF SWTOR's launch numbers will probably be a lot larger than Rifts, but the point still remains. I mean they've had 5 years of preparation (this problem must have been glaringly obvious when they began the game) likely over a 100 millions dollars budget and they could not come up with anything else?
> 
> What hell were doing for all this time.



Oh,laying the tracks for that stupid,shitty "train" metaphor or better yet,announcing a date for the date they are going to announce their release date!

Horribly dissapointing.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 21, 2011)

Just found out out this game won't have an open beta, if this game only ends up having a large closed beta only for pre-order owners only then oh lordy.

edit: Seems these beta test weekends are it, hopefully their long enough for a decent stress test.


----------



## Khyle (Jul 21, 2011)

> (...)As anticipation grows, BioWare also proudly announced today that Star Wars: The Old Republic will open "Beta Test Weekends" starting this September. These weekend play sessions will be open to selected players worldwide and create an opportunity for fans to get a sneak peek of the epic stories, worlds, quests, battles and characters in the game. Please visit  to register for game testing and to stay tuned throughout the summer for more details as they become available.
> 
> "We are targeting Star Wars: The Old Republic to be one of the biggest launches of holiday 2011," said Dr. Ray Muzyka, Group General Manager and Co-Founder, BioWare and Senior Vice President, Electronic Arts.(...)



**


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 21, 2011)

Khyle said:


> **



Yep found that out a while ago. Thx anyway.


----------



## Overwatch (Jul 21, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> TBF SWTOR's launch numbers will probably be a lot larger than Rifts, but the point still remains. I mean they've had 5 years of preparation (this problem must have been glaringly obvious when they began the game) likely over a 100 millions dollars budget and they could not come up with anything else?
> 
> What hell were doing for all this time. It's not like this is only screwing over the consumer, their actually limiting their own profits with. Words do not describe the idiocy.



Half of the funds were probably spent on heroin. It would explain the overall behavior of the dev team over the last year or so, especially Stephen Reid's habit of constantly beating about the bush.


----------



## Corruption (Jul 21, 2011)

Are there any pre-order bonuses? Would be cool if there is a head-start for people who pre-order like some other games do. That way I'll have a better chance to get the names that I want.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 21, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> Half of the funds were probably spent on heroin. It would explain the overall behavior of the dev team over the last year or so, especially Stephen Reid's habit of constantly beating about the bush.



There really has been too much secrecy and roundabout talking with this game, which is strange considering the phrase Star Wars WoW, with Bioware story would describe the majority of the features of the game. Despite this they haven't been particularily clear on how the game really works. Anything known has to be gleaned and complied from various interviews, there's been a real lack of official in depth articles describing the games features.



Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Are there any pre-order bonuses? Would be cool if there is a head-start for people who pre-order like some other games do. That way I'll have a better chance to get the names that I want.



Yep there is a head start we don't know how long it is we just know there is one. (a prime example of what I was talking about before)


----------



## Ziko (Jul 21, 2011)

Soo..no news on WHEN this pre-order beta is released? And it was ten days?


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 21, 2011)

Ziko said:


> Soo..no news on WHEN this pre-order beta is released? And it was ten days?



September..probably.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 22, 2011)

New trailer..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8x3b68_f-h8[/YOUTUBE]


Sight..I don't even know why the fuck I bother with this since I am treated like a second-hand customer by BioWare/EA..


----------



## LMJ (Jul 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChrqpYv1wqM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 22, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Sight..I don't even know why the fuck I bother with this since I am treated like a second-hand customer by BioWare/EA..



Just order the game on Amazon.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 22, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Just order the game on Amazon.



That won't really help since:

1)The taxes for import are kinda high 

and more importantly

2)They still don't know if the countries that are not listed will be IP-blocked..and at this point it seems that THEY WILL BE.

So even if I order from abroad I'll still be able only to look at my shiny box even when launch day comes!


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 22, 2011)

Who says the countries not listed are going to be IP blocked, or wont have access to the game. Bioware hasn't said anything about IP blocking and neither has EA.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 22, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Who says the countries not listed are going to be IP blocked, or wont have access to the game. Bioware hasn't said anything about IP blocking and neither has EA.



Stephen Reid tweeted that he is going to look into it,but that we may not like the answer to that!

Yep.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jul 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _All I really have to say on the subject matter is..._ 



*38GB! That seems a bit excessive, doesn't it?!?*




That is all.


----------



## LMJ (Jul 23, 2011)

fucking long read.


----------



## Mofo (Jul 23, 2011)

Has anybody already mentioned that preordered copies do cost more than the normal ones?
Lawl.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 23, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Has anybody already mentioned that preordered copies do cost more than the normal ones?
> Lawl.



No they don't. You put $5 down on your pre-order, but you still only pay the full price of the game. The $5 is an refundable deposit that goes towards the price of your purchase. Its not extra money added on the cost.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 23, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Stephen Reid tweeted that he is going to look into it,but that we may not like the answer to that!
> 
> Yep.





So there will be no IP blocking of any kind. You will be able to play on the server of whatever region you want you and you will not be blocked by your physical location on Earth.



There is also no restrictions on buying subscriptions from other countries, australia being one of them.

So essentially, the primary complaint you have left is the fact that your are unable to pre-order the game from your part of the world threw Origin. However, you can still get a legitmate copy of the game and play it at launch, you just might have to have it imported.

As far as I can tell, them's just the breaks. from the sound of things though they are intending to sell the game in more regions, just not at launch. And chances are good that they aren't intending to fully support your region at launch either.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 25, 2011)

This whole thing is just one major screw up after another. While the lastest may not really be Bioware/Ea's fault fans are still getting screwed over in the UK. GAME, the ONLY UK retailer selling the collectors editiion is giving out the pre-order codes late. Getting early access is dependent on how early you redeem the codes so if you order the UK CE there's a decent chance you'll get less early access days/no early access at all.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 25, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> So there will be no IP blocking of any kind. You will be able to play on the server of whatever region you want you and you will not be blocked by your physical location on Earth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We'll see about that.

But BioWare's/EA's handling of this has been horrific.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 25, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Has anybody already mentioned that preordered copies do cost more than the normal ones?
> Lawl.



WAT, Yeah that info is wrong.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 25, 2011)

Female romance for SI is a Togruta O.-


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> We'll see about that.
> 
> But BioWare's/EA's handling of this has been horrific.



Bullshit, There has been a lot of response help smooth this process out, and basically it's basically been shown on every point you brought up that you were getting worked up over nothing.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 26, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Bullshit, There has been a lot of response help smooth this process out, and basically it's basically been shown on every point you brought up that you were getting worked up over nothing.



Excuse me?

Even if you still allow me to play on servers situated in other countries,there is no guarantee that the lag won't be horrific.

Not to mention the fact that I have to actually pay more for the game because yeah,I have to order it from abroad since it won't let me get it on Origin,digitally.

So I pay more from the start,no matter which route I take.


----------



## Darth (Jul 26, 2011)

150 dollars for the collector's edition.

HOLY FUCK.

Way too much money..


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 26, 2011)

Darth said:


> 150 dollars for the collector's edition.
> 
> HOLY FUCK.
> 
> Way too much money..



Yup...sucks I'm going to be 130 into this game right from launch T_T


----------



## Darth (Jul 26, 2011)

What's the monthly fees? Is it subscription based?


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 26, 2011)

Yes, they have not confirmed what the sub will be yet. Probably around $14.99 US.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 26, 2011)

Man anyone willing to spend $150 on a game and then another $15 a month to even play said game either shits money or has more money than they have sense. 

I mean if you end up not liking the game your money is pretty much down the drain since if you don't pay the monthly fee you can't even play the damn game.

I just doesn't register how people would eagerly sign up to such an agreement.


----------



## Mofo (Jul 26, 2011)

So far everything seems to suggest this game is going to be shit.


----------



## Krory (Jul 26, 2011)

> Electronic Arts said today its upcoming MMORPG Star Wars: The Old Republic is the fastest-selling pre-ordered title in the company's history.
> 
> The publisher did not provide an update on the game's release, however, only saying its targeted to launch in holiday 2011. Pre-orders for Star Wars: The Old Republic began last week.
> 
> EA's popular shooter, Battlefield 3, has seen pre-orders rise more than 10x Battlefield: Bad Company 2.



  .


----------



## Corruption (Jul 26, 2011)

And some people think this game's going to fail.

My prediction is it's going to be the 2nd most successful MMO.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> Even if you still allow me to play on servers situated in other countries,there is no guarantee that the lag won't be horrific.
> 
> ...



The plan is to support your region eventually. It may not be at launch, but it will happen. The bottom line is Bioware and EA would love to have this game available at every region at launch, but can't due to limited resources. That's all there is to it. You'll get servers and services in your region eventually.

Australia and oceanic servers are on their way too, it just wont be there when the game launches.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 26, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> The plan is to support your region eventually. It may not be at launch, but it will happen. The bottom line is Bioware and EA would love to have this game available at every region at launch, but can't due to limited resources. That's all there is to it. You'll get servers and services in your region eventually.
> 
> Australia and oceanic servers are on their way too, it just wont be there when the game launches.



Problem is there is a good chance this may be one of the most expensive games ever made, so limited resources is hardly an excuse. It's more like a lot of those resources went to places other than server infastructure.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 27, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Problem is there is a good chance this may be one of the most expensive games ever made, so limited resources is hardly an excuse. It's more like a lot of those resources went to places other than server infastructure.



Problem is you got your information from the fired EA employee that worked on Warhammer Online. Not only did that guy never touch the Old Republic, but he was not privy to cost information on what they spent on the game.

The real expenses, as covered by company statements, which are legally binding to be truthful because if they lie on them it's accounting fraud and everyone involved goes to Prison, is slightly less than 80 million dollars. While 80 million dollars is a large development cost, its only slightly above average development cost for MMOs in general. The real development costs are a far cry from the 300 million dollars claimed by the disgruntled EA employee. 

Technically that's liable and felt like it would do them any good they could sue the employee.


----------



## Muk (Jul 28, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> Even if you still allow me to play on servers situated in other countries,there is no guarantee that the lag won't be horrific.
> 
> ...



get a hard copy from the UK, they got like the cheapest out there for the first day release versions. you usually find them for around 13-14 pounds which in euros is very little.

i usually order my games from the uk if i want first day release games 

yeah the over the channel mailing fee is around 5euro or so but it still is cheaper than buying a digital copy


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 29, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Problem is you got your information from the fired EA employee that worked on Warhammer Online. Not only did that guy never touch the Old Republic, but he was not privy to cost information on what they spent on the game.
> 
> The real expenses, as covered by company statements, which are legally binding to be truthful because if they lie on them it's accounting fraud and everyone involved goes to Prison, is slightly less than 80 million dollars. While 80 million dollars is a large development cost, its only slightly above average development cost for MMOs in general. . The real development costs are a far cry from the 300 million dollars claimed by the disgruntled EA employee.
> 
> Technically that's liable and felt like it would do them any good they could sue the employee.



For some reason I doubt this. Not because of the legally binding crap more that barely any mmo developer has told us the development costs, so there's clearly a way to get around pricisely giving development costs. We don't even know WoW's more than 7 years later. And plus the $100 million + figure which I was talking about was not given by EA Louse, who gave a figure of $300 million but calculated from information Bioware themselves had given. Could you please show me how this $80 million figure was acquired. 

Bioware have at least 300 developers working on this game plus voice actors and other crap give them around minimum wages for their respective professions and your already getting into massive numbers for yearly wages. Times that by 5 and your getting into even more ridiculous numbers. What ever way you look at it this IS one of the most expensive games ever made.

So lack of resources is not an excuse.


----------



## Muk (Jul 29, 2011)

is blizz on wall street?
if it isn't it doesn't have to submit annual reports


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 29, 2011)

Muk said:


> is blizz on wall street?
> if it isn't it doesn't have to submit annual reports



It's under Vivendi much like Bioware is under EA. Also I'm not talking purely about WoW, we don't know development costs of almost every single mmo out there. Heck we don't know the development costs for a lot of things.


----------



## Muk (Jul 29, 2011)

well there are a lot of big companies, and i mean not just gaming companies that do not do a public report cause they aren't corporations 

we don't know development cost for most games, since we rarely get to see any of those numbers

i.e. facebook, its at best a guess how much development cost or money that flew into it. will they ever publish it, probably not

or even google. it was privately funded for the longest time and even now we don't know all the development costs of specifics like i.e. chrome or something

at best you get the annual report and then you can try and guess


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 29, 2011)

Muk said:


> well there are a lot of big companies, and i mean not just gaming companies that do not do a public report cause they aren't corporations
> 
> we don't know development cost for most games, since we rarely get to see any of those numbers
> 
> ...



I understand about Plc's and Ltd's still doesn't change the fact we know very little about a fair number of games owned by Plc's


----------



## LMJ (Jul 29, 2011)

Holy shit

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qT7lW7KAfHU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wesley (Jul 30, 2011)

Are Flash Points repeatable?


----------



## Muk (Jul 30, 2011)

they are dungeons so they are repeatable


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 30, 2011)

Muk said:


> is blizz on wall street?
> if it isn't it doesn't have to submit annual reports



EA is a Publicly traded company. You can contact your stock broker and buy stock in EA games today if you wanted to. As a publicly traded company, they have to post their financial figures.

Activision/Blizzard is also a publicly traded company.

You can find financial information for both companies online with a very simple search, typically on the company website.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 30, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> Could you please show me how this $80 million figure was acquired.



Sure, EA holds quarterly stock holder's meetings to discuss the finances of the company, their growth, how much money they've spent on certain projects, and how much they expect to make going forward.

These meetings can be listened to live online for free, and along with hundreds of pages of PDF documents that detail those financials.

As of the June meeting, the cost of development for The Old Republic was in the low 80 million US dollar range.



> Bioware have at least 300 developers working on this game plus voice actors and other crap give them around minimum wages for their respective professions and your already getting into massive numbers for yearly wages. Times that by 5 and your getting into even more ridiculous numbers. What ever way you look at it this IS one of the most expensive games ever made.
> 
> So lack of resources is not an excuse.



Developers are not cheap, but they are not as expensive as you believe them to be during the actual development of games. The typical salary of someone in the video gaming industry starts at $60,000 a year, and goes up to $110,000 a year. 

Where the real money comes in is Profit Sharing. I can go on and try to explain this, but Micheal Pachter actually did a good job of explaining this very thing on his show this week when he talked about the prospect of Video Game developers having Unions. Rather than explain it myself, I'll let him explain it for you.


----------



## Muk (Jul 30, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> EA is a Publicly traded company. You can contact your stock broker and buy stock in EA games today if you wanted to. As a publicly traded company, they have to post their financial figures.
> 
> Activision/Blizzard is also a publicly traded company.
> 
> You can find financial information for both companies online with a very simple search, typically on the company website.



that's what i meant. if it isn't on public its privately funded. and privately funded companies won't show you their records at all unless you are able to buy into it somehow.

and most indy companies are privately funded, of course the publisher might be a public and you could find some info from their stock holder report or annual report


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 30, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Sure, EA holds quarterly stock holder's meetings to discuss the finances of the company, their growth, how much money they've spent on certain projects, and how much they expect to make going forward.
> 
> These meetings can be listened to live online for free, and along with hundreds of pages of PDF documents that detail those financials.
> 
> ...



I know about live feeds and quarterly reports etc I just wasn't up to date on Ea's. Anyway my point was they don't have to actually give precisely how much money went into swtor it's pretty much to their discretion hence I was sceptical since compaines generally don't do it. You could probably roughly work it from like 6 years plus worth of reports but they don't have to say precisely hence why most developers don't.


----------



## Muk (Jul 30, 2011)

as a public entity you'll have to disclose some sort of intel for your stock holders

if you don't they won't keep supporting you


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 30, 2011)

Muk said:


> as a public entity you'll have to disclose some sort of intel for your stock holders
> 
> if you don't they won't keep supporting you



Yeah they do that wasn't my point. They don't have to specifically state this game cost such and such to develop. They HAVE to state where the money is going and coming from but that's usually in the form of such and such money is going to Bioware Austin this year. They don't have to specially state where every single dollar is going otherwise we'd know damn near everything about the company e.g "next Xbox console will likely use this cpu since that's what came up in the quaterly report etc".

You can get a rough estimation using the information for the last six years but they don't have to specfically tell you how much this game costs.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 30, 2011)

Muk said:


> they are dungeons so they are repeatable



Does that mean you can manipulate your darkside/lightside alignment however like, whenever you like?  Because there were only so many quests and choices you had in KotOR before your alignment was stuck.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jul 30, 2011)

Spirit King said:


> I know about live feeds and quarterly reports etc I just wasn't up to date on Ea's. Anyway my point was they don't have to actually give precisely how much money went into swtor it's pretty much to their discretion hence I was sceptical since compaines generally don't do it. You could probably roughly work it from like 6 years plus worth of reports but they don't have to say precisely hence why most developers don't.



Unless your suggesting that EA would willingly lie to their investors, which I believe you are, then you really don't have a choice but to accept it at face value and move on. If your going to argue about it that much though, they HAVE to disclose all of their development costs, it just so happens that they also break those costs down by project and show how much is going to each game they are working. There is no reason to doubt that EA's numbers are accurate.

Essentially your argument is, "I believe EA spent more money developing The Old Republic, so EA must be lieing when they say they've spent $20,000,000 dollars less than I believe they did.


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 30, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Unless your suggesting that EA would willingly lie to their investors, which I believe you are, then you really don't have a choice but to accept it at face value and move on. If your going to argue about it that much though, they HAVE to disclose all of their development costs, it just so happens that they also break those costs down by project and show how much is going to each game they are working. There is no reason to doubt that EA's numbers are accurate.
> 
> Essentially your argument is, "I believe EA spent more money developing The Old Republic, so EA must be lieing when they say they've spent $20,000,000 dollars less than I believe they did.



I'm sorry but you lack basic reading comprehension. I'm saying they don't have to specifically state what the developments are, that is not the same as lying it's the same as a no comment. You know how why I know this? Because I've seen this very same thing happen in a quaterly report. A public limited company was asked for the development costs for a game and they chose not to answer. So how about you stop basing stuff on your clearly lacking knowledge of this subject.

Again your reading comprehension is absolutely fucking sucks seriously terrible, I mean really face palm worthy. READ what I said. I simply said the reason why I said I was sceptical of your number before was because companies usually don't reveal that sort of thing. After you stated your source I never doubted it, I was simply stating how such an action generally isn't particularily common because company don't have to do so.

Edit: Oh btw I was right 80 mil to develop and 20 mil from marketing and distribution putting the total cost at around $100 million


----------



## Spirit King (Jul 30, 2011)

Anyway this article is a rough idea of how well swtor needs to do in order to be considered a success. 



To put in context the las known number of players for WoW in america and Europe combined is around 4 mil. SWTOR is releasing in area and only a few area's in Europe.

Basically swtor needs to do extremely well in order to be considered worth it by EA.


----------



## LMJ (Aug 6, 2011)

Jedi Counsular.




take a look at the end of that posting



> _Mass Effect 3 is released in March 2012 on PC, PS3 and Xbox 360.__* Star Wars: The Old Republic is set to launch on PC in November*_



Maybe something to nibble on.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 6, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Jedi Counsular.



Any 29:30, 10:54 or 10:57 we should be on the look out for?


----------



## Spigy (Aug 6, 2011)

A little something to watch if you are not hyped enough 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCe3juFef3s[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 6, 2011)

Damn, I was going to post that.

Pretty awesome music too.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 11, 2011)

Well, I'm bored. 

How are you guys passing the time waiting for this to come out? I've already beaten Kotor 1 and 2 (2 with RCM), a dozen times, written some fanfiction, etc. and played other games.

But this wait is somewhat killing me.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 11, 2011)

Ummm... Btw why is this thread on Gaming Department board and not on Online Gaming Center like every other mmorpg?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 11, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Ummm... Btw why is this thread on Gaming Department board and not on Online Gaming Center like every other mmorpg?



I guess no one thought of it to be honest.

It'll probably be moved in the future.

You know, I was all set on playing a Jedi when this was announced, but oddly enough, I think I may try my hand on the R. Trooper or the bounty hunter.

EDIT: Found a thread on /v/ on someone playing the beta. Gonna check it out.


----------



## Face (Aug 14, 2011)

To be honest I'm really disappointed with how they split the Jedi abilities into two different classes. Why would they have one class that specializes in force techniques and another that focuses only on saber techniques? Aren't Jedi supposed to be able to use both? I mean who ever heard of a Jedi Mage? It seems more like they are trying to copy games like WoW.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 14, 2011)

Face said:


> To be honest I don't like how they are splitting Jedi abilities into two different classes. Why would they have one class that specializes in force techniques and another that focuses only on saber techniques? Aren't Jedi supposed to be able to use both? I mean who ever heard of a Jedi Mage? It seems more like they are trying to copy games like WoW.



Except it's already like this in KOTOR and Star Wars classic RPG.
Guardian Jedi , Consular Jedi, Sentinel Jedi.

It's quite obvious in the movies that some are more focused on lightsabers and some are focused on force abilites.


----------



## Face (Aug 14, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Except it's already like this in KOTOR and Star Wars classic RPG.
> Guardian Jedi , Consular Jedi, Sentinel Jedi.
> 
> It's quite obvious in the movies that some are more focused on lightsabers and some are focused on force abilites.




I remember the Sentinel being a balance between Guardian and Consular Jedi in KOTOR 2. Do you know if it's the same in this game?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 14, 2011)

Face said:


> I remember the Sentinel being a balance between Guardian and Consular Jedi in KOTOR 2. Do you know if it's the same in this game?



We have a start of an answer in the official site.



The Jedi Knight can go either Guardian or Sentinel

And consular can go Sage or Shadow

both haves options to deal some serious damages at close range.

Sentinel can use dual sabers

And Shadow is double bladed light salbers Darth Maul style.


----------



## Face (Aug 14, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> We have a start of an answer in the official site.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 14, 2011)

Anyone get Beta access yet?

Dying to know all the details.


----------



## Face (Aug 15, 2011)

I haven't been following the stuff that has happened with this game in E3 or PAX. So recently I've been trying to catch up with what I had missed. So I decided to watch the new Cinematic Trailers that they had released. I was blown away by how awesome they were. 

If Bioware were to make an animated movie of Star Wars, I would jump at the chance to watch it. Every single Cinematic Trailer that they have released has been amazing. I'm sure that I am not the only one who feels this way. They absolutely need to make a movie with George Lucas ASAP.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 15, 2011)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Anyone get Beta access yet?
> 
> Dying to know all the details.



Everyone in beta is under NDA. They can't reveal anything about the game.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 15, 2011)

Face said:


> I haven't been following the stuff that has happened with this game in E3 or PAX. So recently I've been trying to catch up with what I had missed. So I decided to watch the new Cinematic Trailers that they had released. I was blown away by how awesome they were.
> 
> If Bioware were to make an animated movie of Star Wars, I would jump at the chance to watch it. Every single Cinematic Trailer that they have released has been amazing. I'm sure that I am not the only one who feels this way. They absolutely need to make a movie with George Lucas ASAP.


As long as GL simply gets it out but has no way in the story or directing it then I'm all for it.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 15, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> As long as GL simply gets it out but has no way in the story or directing it then I'm all for it.



So, as long as he remains as far away and un-involved with the project, you're all for it?

Yeah, I can agree with that.


----------



## Innerhype (Aug 15, 2011)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Anyone get Beta access yet?
> 
> Dying to know all the details.



EVERYTHING associated with the test is confidential. That's what it says in the email beta testers like myself get. I'm not allowed to reveal anything, voluntarily.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 15, 2011)

Innerhype said:


> EVERYTHING associated with the test is confidential. That's what it says in the email beta testers like myself get. I'm not allowed to reveal anything, voluntarily.



Can you at least say if it's good or not?


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 15, 2011)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Can you at least say if it's good or not?



Some say this game is God's gift to gamers,others that it's WoW in Space!,others that it's shit.


Who the heck knows.


----------



## Heihachi (Aug 15, 2011)

So, if I pre-order the digital deluxe edition on Origin, will it charge me only five dollars? Or the entire 70 or so? Because from the way it looks, it makes me think it's going to take the entire game's price out from my card.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 15, 2011)

Heihachi said:


> So, if I pre-order the digital deluxe edition on Origin, will it charge me only five dollars? Or the entire 70 or so? Because from the way it looks, it makes me think it's going to take the entire game's price out from my card.



The digital editions will bill you the entire price of the game straight out.


----------



## Heihachi (Aug 15, 2011)

Curse them, I'll need to wait a bit then.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 15, 2011)

I paid $5 at my Retailer. 

Does this mean I still qualify for early game access?

*EDIT:* Did any of you see this?

Makes me wish I could've joined one of the dozen guilds harassing me.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 16, 2011)

SW:TOR Gamescom press.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zG8Qf_1IP7w[/YOUTUBE]

Contains Eternity Vault Gameplay.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The live players were about to wipe on the first boss when the live demo ended.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 16, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> SW:TOR Gamescom press.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zG8Qf_1IP7w[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



And the lulz continue. Do you think it was planned or did someone say "Oh, snap! Cut it short!"


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 16, 2011)

Might have been planned. Everybody accept for one Sith Inquisitor got owned by a huge knockback/cleave.  It's possible that they'd never played the boss before and didn't know the cleave was coming, but I somehow don't think so.


----------



## Wan (Aug 16, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> SW:TOR Gamescom press.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zG8Qf_1IP7w[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Wait wait wait wait....wait...

In the demo vid at the end, they were fighting a...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Rakata from the first KotOR!!!  One that use the Force, too!


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 16, 2011)

Oman said:


> Wait wait wait wait....wait...
> 
> In the demo vid at the end, they were fighting a...
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Not just a force using Rakata. That guy the is the Emperor of the Infinite Empire of the Rakata.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 16, 2011)

What the fuck!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Why would they spoil the fact that we will go against the strongest Force user in the last 20.000 years?!

Edit:

Holy shit.

The Emperor of the Infinite Empire?


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 16, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> What the fuck!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, and apparently the Rakata dedicated the whole planet to be his prison threwout the ages, but after 20,000 years the prison safeguards began to fail. That's also why the first boss is a massive war machine used by the Rakata to crush civilizations enslave worlds, rep-purposed to be an eternal prison guard.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 16, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and apparently the Rakata dedicated the whole planet to be his prison threwout the ages, but after 20,000 years the prison safeguards began to fail. That's also why the first boss is a massive war machine used by the Rakata to crush civilizations enslave worlds, rep-purposed to be an eternal prison guard.





I think I guessed who the Emperor of the Sith really is.



*Spoiler*: __ 



It's the Emperor of the Infinite Empire taking hold over a Sith mentally from his prison and using him to find a way to break him out of his 20.000-years prison.

That's why the Ghost Wraiths of the old Sith weren't happy to see the Sith Emperor successful.

If that guy gets out he's going to buttfuck everybody,Jedi and Sith alike,without using lube.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 16, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, and apparently the Rakata dedicated the whole planet to be his prison threwout the ages, but after 20,000 years the prison safeguards began to fail. That's also why the first boss is a massive war machine used by the Rakata to crush civilizations enslave worlds, rep-purposed to be an eternal prison guard.



Good to see the 
*Spoiler*: _them_ 



Rakata


 again. Well, I've heard the criticism of this game, and... I don't care. It still looks like it's worth a playthrough. And since I bit the bullet and played through DA2 a bunch of times (Dear EA, stop rushing out games when they need more time), I get the feeling I'll still enjoy this.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow, they sure revealed a lot.


----------



## Coteaz (Aug 16, 2011)

Eh...aside from the improved leveling story TOR doesn't really seem to have that much to differentiate it from WoW. End game is still raids and PvP battlegrounds. I think I'll pass.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Birthday, followers! Today, your gift is new footage: 25 Minutes of the Sith Warrior Origin!



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebUMuuS1AZs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## valerian (Aug 18, 2011)

I've lost all interest in this game.


----------



## Wan (Aug 18, 2011)

I take it you weren't crazy about the first two games either then.


----------



## insane111 (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks pretty disappointing, I'll most likely play it out of boredom until the Diablo 3 beta starts (yay for guaranteed invite).


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 18, 2011)

I still have hope, need something other then WoW.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 19, 2011)

My problem with this is that BioWare isn't really trying anything new in combat or basic mmorpg elements but is just rolling with them. I for one absolutely hate the idea of tank/dps/healer trinity in a Star Wars game. Sure there's the story aspect, but otherwise it's just a generic WoW / EQ copy.

Dont get me wrong, I have no doubt that this is gonna an awesome game and I'll most likely spend a good chunk of time playing this but it's still nothing we haven't seen before. I feel like there's so much wasted potential and that BioWare could have done this into something really special if they had addressed some of the problems of mmorpg's more and not just go with them.


----------



## Wan (Aug 19, 2011)

BioWare is taking their trademark player-influenced story progression, character development, and dialogue tree system and merging it with MMO elements.  That's it.  That alone is considered pretty risky to spend millions and millions of dollars on, I don't blame them for holding off from doing really new stuff on the MMO mechanic side.  They're known for their single-player RPGs, not MMOs.  They're playing it safe in that regard.

Still, it seems to be paying off even before the game's release.  Preorders for the game exceeded EA's expectations, eclipsing even their FPS heavy hitter Battlefield 3.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 19, 2011)

Oman said:


> BioWare is taking their trademark player-influenced story progression, character development, and dialogue tree system and merging it with MMO elements.  That's it.  That alone is considered pretty risky to spend millions and millions of dollars on, I don't blame them for holding off from doing really new stuff on the MMO mechanic side.  They're known for their single-player RPGs, not MMOs.  They're playing it safe in that regard.
> 
> Still, it seems to be paying off even before the game's release.  Preorders for the game exceeded EA's expectations, eclipsing even their FPS heavy hitter Battlefield 3.



The thing that bothers me, (I'm still excited as s*** for this game) is the Origin controversy.

EA seems set on making Steam a competitor for the online market and their strong-arm tactics worry me.

Gabe even gave an official statement that they should be working together. So, EA! Be the bigger man and take the olive branch of peace. You do not need to be making enemies when you could be making customers.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 19, 2011)

Shippingr4losers said:


> The thing that bothers me, (I'm still excited as s*** for this game) is the Origin controversy.
> 
> EA seems set on making Steam a competitor for the online market and their strong-arm tactics worry me.
> 
> Gabe even gave an official statement that they should be working together. So, EA! Be the bigger man and take the olive branch of peace. You do not need to be making enemies when you could be making customers.



Fuck Steam and fuck Gabe Newell as well.

I still use it for the convenience,but the prices set for EU customers are a plain rip-off.

And regarding the game,I'm just tired of watching "story blablabla,fourth pillar blablabla,soon,we will release a release date for the day we will announce the release date!".

The way they went about promoting this is a mess,and if this isn't God's gift to us puny earthlings the backlash will be enormous.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 19, 2011)

Origin still sucks balls.


----------



## Corruption (Aug 19, 2011)

Oman said:


> I take it you weren't crazy about the first two games either then.



Yeah, it doesn't look like the gameplay is drastically different in this compared to the others, besides not being able to pause mid-combat. I don't know about anyone else, but to me it looks exactly what it is, a KOTOR MMO.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 19, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Yeah, it doesn't look like the gameplay is drastically different in this compared to the others, besides not being able to pause mid-combat. I don't know about anyone else, but to me it looks exactly what it is, a KOTOR MMO.



That's exactly what it's supposed to be lol


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 19, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Yeah, it doesn't look like the gameplay is drastically different in this compared to the others, besides not being able to pause mid-combat.* I don't know about anyone else, but to me it looks exactly what it is, a KOTOR MMO.*



.....yes, that was kind of exactly the point.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6eeaZYy58w[/YOUTUBE]

Gabe Amontagelo basically explains the boss mechanics the whole fight.

Apparently in the last phase the boss just starts nuking the whole raid and he doesn't stop until he's dead.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 19, 2011)

Friday update happened


----------



## Khyle (Aug 19, 2011)

Terrible. Just terrible.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 19, 2011)

See you at launch!


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 19, 2011)

More talking about SW: TOR and GW2 from Total Biscuit:

[YOUTUBE]hHFDawfFVeI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Khyle (Aug 19, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> See you at launch!


Never said otherwise. You will never  see me at the Pit though.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey guys.

Shipping here.

I've been to 4chan and I've found some... interesting updates. It's from the people who've played the Betas, and...it's been rocky to say the least.

There's no gay romance option, but that's the least on my mind right now.

PvP seems off 


> Heres PVP in SWTOR:
> 
> 1) capture 3 different shield generators in a tiny battlefield, they shoot at your enemies ship, first ship to 0 loses
> 
> ...



I found some stuff of HK-47 and possibly and Darth you-know-who.


*Spoiler*: _Major Spoilers Ahead_ 



*1st OP:*It is a 31-35 flashpoint, the Empire is trying to take this droid factory over that cant build droids forever or some shit. It is built into an asteroid and is a republic base. You start off with capturing a republic ship and then you go to the base and the empire fleet starts attacking right after. You know there is a mysterious jedi who is running the factory. When you get there the 2nd boss is HK-47, at that point you know the jedi is Revan. He is the last boss, he talks to you and just rambles about useless shit. He was in prison for 300 years and the whole time he was having mind battles with the emperor or some shit, and they don't tell you how he gets out. Then you kill him in a boring tank and spank.

(There's also some weird Retcon. Apparently Revan intentionally knew what he was doing prior KotOR and it was all done so he could 'warn the Council' of the Sith).

*2nd OP:* You do not kill Revan, it is a obsessed follower. Don't talk about what you have no clue of.




Personally, I hope 2nd OP is right. It'd be a shame for that character to go out in that way. And at only level 35, it'd be a crying shame.


----------



## stavrakas (Aug 22, 2011)

^ Didn't read the spoiler but do you really believe the devs are gonna leave the no lvl cap in the battlefields like that? It's probably like that only for the beta. Also, lol 4chan.


----------



## martryn (Aug 22, 2011)

I was super excited about this game, but now I'm certain it's going to be shit.  I'm passing it up for Guild Wars 2, which looks freakin' sweet, and doesn't have that pay to play bullshit.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 22, 2011)

martryn said:


> I was super excited about this game, but now I'm certain it's going to be shit.  I'm passing it up for Guild Wars 2, which looks freakin' sweet, and doesn't have that pay to play bullshit.



Yeah. Bioware seems to justify the very WoW-like nature of the game by saying "well it's easier to jump in from other mmo's when you feel familiar". 

If I wanted something familiar I'd just play WoW. SW: TOR is supposed to be a *new* game. If I buy a new game I want *new* stuff, not familiar stuff. Goddamnit Bioware.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm okay with familiar. Ever since my experience with indie games I'm very very okay with familiar.


----------



## Coteaz (Aug 22, 2011)

I feel sorry for the chumps who paid $150 for the CE.

...

Actually, nah, stupid people don't deserve my pity


----------



## Spirit King (Aug 22, 2011)

Yep clearly people who have more money than sense. I suppose as the saying goes "a fool and his money are easily parted". 

I mean surely in this day and age they could find _something_ more worthwhile to put their extra $90 into.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 22, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> I feel sorry for the chumps who paid $150 for the CE.
> 
> ...
> 
> Actually, nah, stupid people don't deserve my pity


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 22, 2011)

I am one of the last people to criticize BioWare out of nothing..but the way the realease of this game has been handled,the poor attempt to create hype with the limited ammounts of copies available at launch together with the exclusion of a vast majority of the world's countries from launch,and if I throw in the poor impressions people have given of the new,overhauled stats and skilltrees/abilities makeover from the newest version of the beta..

I will play this just to know what was Revan's final fate.

Dissapointing really.


----------



## Face (Aug 22, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> I am one of the last people to criticize BioWare out of nothing..but the way the realease of this game has been handled,the poor attempt to create hype with the limited ammounts of copies available at launch together with the exclusion of a vast majority of the world's countries from launch,and if I throw in the poor impressions people have given of the new,overhauled stats and skilltrees/abilities makeover from the newest version of the beta..
> 
> I will play this just to know what was Revan's final fate.
> 
> Dissapointing really.



Which criticism did you read? Can you give me a link please?


----------



## Coteaz (Aug 22, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> I will play this just to know what was Revan's final fate.
> 
> Dissapointing really.


Or, you could just watch the videos on Youtube and save money.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 22, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> Or, you could just watch the videos on Youtube and save money.


Kinda ruins the experience.


----------



## Face (Aug 22, 2011)

I hope Revan doesn't die. He's one of my most favorite characters in the Star Wars Universe. Also I've never played WoW, so I think I'll have fun with this. Since it's my first time playing an MMO.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 24, 2011)

Anyhow, the plan is for the game to have a limited launch to ensure a smooth launch. If you haven't yet, you need to probably go ahead and get your preorder in.


----------



## Eevihl (Aug 24, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Anyhow, the plan is for the game to have a limited launch to ensure a smooth launch. If you haven't yet, you need to probably go ahead and get your preorder in.



Yus I'm excited for this :3


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 27, 2011)

Are you excited for this?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 27, 2011)

Damn, nice find Storm.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 27, 2011)

people are calling it WoW in space


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 27, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> people are calling it WoW in space



Welcome to 2 months ago, friend-o.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 30, 2011)

So guys, they announced at PAX that Beta Testing Weekends begin September 2nd.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 30, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> So guys, they announced at PAX that Beta Testing Weekends begin September 2nd.



Eh. Wake me up when they give me the beta.


----------



## Samehada (Aug 30, 2011)

Beta?!         I think im going to die out of excitement


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice Finds!


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 31, 2011)

^Thank you!


Here are some more:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8PmStkVoKg&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BfiW2ZL0sE&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWdWKe5DGQQ&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OIZ28bYeGk&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCSMi7qZVTo&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


Well,at least the OST will be worthy!


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 31, 2011)

Interesting.


----------



## valerian (Aug 31, 2011)

The OST sounds good. I'll probably give this game a chance.

Also companion list has been leaked.



Pretty disappointing to see a lot of humans.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Aug 31, 2011)

valerian said:


> The OST sounds good. I'll probably give this game a chance.
> 
> Also companion list has been leaked.
> 
> ...



Is it normal to see "Bandwidth Exceeded" for all of them?


----------



## valerian (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah I'm seeing that as well.


----------



## strongarm85 (Aug 31, 2011)

It's up now.

Some of these companion combinations are real interesting.


*Spoiler*: __ 



For example the Sith Warrior gets a Jedi Padawan as a companion.


----------



## Ciupy (Aug 31, 2011)

At least this game has the public's eye..


Look at how long the PAX waiting line for SWTOR was:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkwl0Hgn3O8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


Wtf..


----------



## Muk (Aug 31, 2011)

rakgoul companion? 

that's totally awesome


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 2, 2011)

Well, it's Sept. 2nd and I still haven't received my beta key. 

Now what?


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 2, 2011)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Well, it's Sept. 2nd and I still haven't received my beta key.
> 
> Now what?



Not everyone is getting in on the first weekend, but if you signed up for the Beta early you will get in. Those are not my words, those are the words of the developers at PAX.


----------



## Gum (Sep 2, 2011)

If I were one of those people who got into the beta, I'd tell you that it is a fantastic game and the dialogue options are probably the best part of the game and you should sign up and pre-order.


----------



## serger989 (Sep 3, 2011)

Gum said:


> If I were one of those people who got into the beta, I'd tell you that it is a fantastic game and the dialogue options are probably the best part of the game and you should sign up and pre-order.



playing right now, honestly it's cool and all but it's not that much different than wow. Albeit I am only level 7 2.5 hours in, takes a long ass time to level which is is a good thing. But at the same time, the quests you do are incredibly mindless, think LOTS of the kotor filler quests. So far there's not really any impactful decisions happening. I'll come back when I'm done Tython and head to Couruscant. The story so far, even in the beginning is nowhere near what dragon age, mass effect or kotor are like, so far at least. I know for a fact it gets better lol.

I also have an AMD 4250e dual core, an ati 4830 gpu and 4gb of ram, it unsurprisingly runs like crap on medium, very laggy (crap as in, it's really not smooth, but playable), so have your updated cpus/gpus at hand.


----------



## Gum (Sep 3, 2011)

serger989 said:


> playing right now, honestly it's cool and all but it's not that much different than wow. Albeit I am only level 7 2.5 hours in, takes a long ass time to level which is is a good thing. But at the same time, the quests you do are incredibly mindless, think LOTS of the kotor filler quests. So far there's not really any impactful decisions happening. I'll come back when I'm done Tython and head to Couruscant. The story so far, even in the beginning is nowhere near what dragon age, mass effect or kotor are like, so far at least. I know for a fact it gets better lol.



Well if you're judging it on a single player standpoint, it may never measure up.  Same goes for judging it as a normal MMO.

As an MMO it seems a bit slow.  All those boring story bits getting in the way of my sweet sweet xp.

As a single player rpg, it seems a bit lacking.  I killed that guy, but it doesn't REALLY make a difference.

The joy of it, at least for me, comes from the sweet mixture of both.  It's an rpg that I get to play with my friends, without them being a guest in my story (ie:Fable)  Or as an MMO where I actually give a crap about what's going on.

When you do your first flashpoint instance thing, then you'll also get to see some of the social actions come into play.(also maybe some griefing)  getting fisted by a Mandolorian repeatedly doesn't seem fun, but sucking people out of an airlock makes up for it...  at least, that would be what I thought if I were in the beta.


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Sep 3, 2011)

What class are you playing anyways?


----------



## The World (Sep 3, 2011)

This collector's edition looks nice as fuck. Fuck I'm gonna shell out the 150 bones for this.


----------



## serger989 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hardly anyone is talking to me, at least on the starting world, the hub between coruscant (where you can do the essells flashpoint) has lots of people and there's plenty of people talking. I did one quest in a party, but that was because I didn't get my companion before I did it (T7 is super strong). Right now I'm playing a jedi knight guardian (my standard character, light side), then a sith character, probably an inquisitor assassin, and I have a smuggler right now (which is SUPER fun).

Overall it's still just "ok" so far, the leveling up from 1 - 10 (just did it) is fairly unremarkable at least for a jedi knight. Standard bioware stuff here, I won't spoil much but, it's very basic dialogue choices (light, grey, dark, yes you can pick grey choices). But what you say is very basic and suddenly you become "the saviour of all" (yadda yadda, bioware stuff). I have yet to do the essells flashpoint but I'll let everyone know, I might also delete my posts since my name is the same as my bioware one 

I agree with Gum, it's very lackluster in areas. The quests (so far) are not fulfilling and to be honest there is actually too much killing imo, the flow between quests is slow. There's not as much as say "200 hours of class quests to level". There's A LOT of shared (between any class) filler quests that you plow through by yourself. So there aren't that many class quests, unfortunately.

The chat interface is bad. You can't for instance, click on a name to whisper them, or an item, it's all just text that is non-interactive.


----------



## Ziko (Sep 4, 2011)

I want my beta key  Has anyone in Europe recieved one yet? Or is it just US?


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 4, 2011)

Ziko said:


> I want my beta key  Has anyone in Europe recieved one yet? Or is it just US?



Europe?


I don't think BioWare even knows we exist on the map of the world..


----------



## Calgar (Sep 4, 2011)

I got a beta key and I'm in Canada...so, at least it's full North America.

Playing a Sith Warrior, I'm up to level 11 and just got my advanced class for juggernaught.

My impressions so far? It's World of warcraft with all the warcraft replaced by Star Wars. Seriously. My sith warrior uses rage, has slam aka thunderclap, a "powerful strike" aka heroic strike, a shield wall equivalent, a revenge parallel, "force sunder" aka sunder armor, force charge aka charge....it goes on and on and on.

The quests are "kill creatures and collect 5 <blank>", "Go talk to such and such" and the ever classic "Go get this in a cave for me" or "Go kill captain <blank>"

Server lag makes the game unplayable at peak hours and all day today I have been unable to connect. Got stuck in a queue logging on last night, looks like the max amount allowed online at a time is 1500 players. Same issues as WoW had back at release.

Did the first flash point yesterday, Black Talon. The packs of enemies are all non-elites with maybe 1 elite in every third pack. So it's basically charge, aoe, move on. Even the elites aren't making a significant dent in anyone's health and we didn't use a tank or healer...just 4 dps randomly charging and spamming dps abilities. The group conversations were annoying, you need the whole group gathered before you can trigger the conversation, so afk players will grind the whole group to a halt. Also had an issue with a player lagging and it took him 4-5 times as long as us to click his option. I can see the conversations getting SUPER old really fast if you intend on farming the instances, as there's no way I can see to skip them. As for the bosses, they were all 1 trick ponies. Figure out what they do and just don't be in it's path when they do it.

The conversations and dialog options were generally interesting, and the voice acting was largely good. 

The compansions...i foresee SOO much drama about these things. Basically they need to be geared too, in the same type of armor players use. Can you imagine winning armor you can't use on your character to equip your companion over someone who needs it for their main character? The drama is going to be crazy. Overall I'm not a fan of the companions, I never liked playing with pets in other games and that's basically what they are here.

Overall, the game is...boring. It's like playing WoW from the start all over again. Same quests, same game play styles, same rotten community, same terrible players, same time intensive game style. If you loved WoW and have a good group to play with and want to "Star Wars it up" then give it a try. If you are bored of the WoW style of gaming or wanna play solo...this isn't going to be for you.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 4, 2011)

Calgar said:


> I got a beta key and I'm in Canada...so, at least it's full North America.
> 
> Playing a Sith Warrior, I'm up to level 11 and just got my advanced class for juggernaught.
> 
> ...



Shame to hear about the gameplay.

Is the story element any better? Put in Spoiler Tag if need be. (Additional information about companions would also be appreciated.)


----------



## Calgar (Sep 5, 2011)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Shame to hear about the gameplay.
> 
> Is the story element any better? Put in Spoiler Tag if need be. (Additional information about companions would also be appreciated.)



Finally got on today and played for an hour and a half. Big bug today was the general world chat wasn't working for me, so I couldn't find a group for the 2 group quests I had to do and have had to skip them.

The companion is just....there. From what I understand they are used as platforms for the trade skills and you are able to get more companions and skills later on. They are pretty dull, the one I have is a Twi'lek smuggler chick that was given to me to break into a sith tomb, she apparently knew how to pick the locks. After that I got to keep her. All she does is shoot what I'm stabbing and whines when I choose "evil" decisions in conversions.

The story is hit or miss. As a sith warrior I've work my way up from acolyte to apprentice, but some of the "story" missions are...menial. Go collect a shipment, go kill some stuff, etc. I imagine it will pick up later on, but I'm at level 12...that's a quarter of the way to max level.

At least it wasn't as laggy today.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 5, 2011)

Calgar said:


> Finally got on today and played for an hour and a half. Big bug today was the general world chat wasn't working for me, so I couldn't find a group for the 2 group quests I had to do and have had to skip them.
> 
> The companion is just....there. From what I understand they are used as platforms for the trade skills and you are able to get more companions and skills later on. They are pretty dull, the one I have is a Twi'lek smuggler chick that was given to me to break into a sith tomb, she apparently knew how to pick the locks. After that I got to keep her. All she does is shoot what I'm stabbing and whines when I choose "evil" decisions in conversions.
> 
> ...



Can you at least have triggered conversations w/ your companion after doing a certain quest like in Dragon Age or ME?


----------



## serger989 (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't know it has a lot of flaws, and it is "WoW in space". But honestly, I'm having a lot of fun, the Jedi Knight story picked up after Coruscant big time. Basically any character in the trailers and comic books makes an appearance as a major player in your personal story (Darth Angral, Malgus, Satele, Orgus, Darth Thanaton etc). The class stories (there aren't that many, maybe a few per planet post capital world) are really really good. The filler quests are excusable (think the random quests in Kotor, exactly like that, so if you liked those, you won't have a problem) but the combat is really enjoyable (it IS like wow BUT you have MANY more abilities to use on the fly, and abilities that you need to use). In WoW unless I was raiding or something I could one shot near anything and never need to stray from 2-3 abilities, as a Knight I'm using around 7-8 every time I leap into the fray.

The combat only gets tiring depending on what you're doing. There's these bonus missions that I hate so far, you are in an area killing shit and a quest auto appears that says "bonus stage 1 of 3, kill 20, then kill 40 then kill an elite/do something/etc". It's like why WOULDNT I do it, it takes a long ass time to level, killing 60+ guys + the bonus exp reward it well worth it, so I feel like I have to. It took me 2 days to get to 18 playing pretty heavily (I did all the quests though on Tython and Coruscant), got my ship when I hit 18 (I could have gotten it around 14, but like I said, I did everything inbetween, even the group quests).

Group dialogue and questing I find really fantastic but the instancing can be buggy/annoying in terms of who the owner of the instance is (for instance you could be in coruscant 18, while the leader is in 30). So a pop-up shows and says "teleport to group leaders instance?" here's the thing though, even if you are where you need to be it will teleport you to your hearth AND use up the 30 minute cooldown, this was VERY frustrating setting up "LFG" groups for simple heroic quests (which mind you are fucking hard if its a 4+ heroic).

This plays harder than vanilla WoW boys. Not like that's saying much but, expect to die every so often, and don't blindly go against elite mobs, they can hurt if you have no heals. Some you can dispatch easily but if it's a group of 4? Run the hell away, hell a group of 4 equal elites can wipe your group easily, I did more than enough Heroic +4 quests so far. Oh and I'm im Taris now, fuck yeah. All I gotta say is, Endar Spire wreckage.

The game has flaws, but it's awesome, trust. This game is also a build from months ago, it isn't the current build of the game.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 5, 2011)

For a person who has never played WoW or a MMORPG before...do people who've played the beta recommend it...?


----------



## serger989 (Sep 5, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> For a person who has never played WoW or a MMORPG before...do people who've played the beta recommend it...?



If you like Kotor, Mass Effect, Jade Empire, Dragon Age 1 or even 2, then you will absolutely like this game. There will be frustrations, but you will most definitely like it more than those frustrations, hands down.


----------



## Ziko (Sep 5, 2011)

The keys are only given out during the weekends right? And when did you guys sign up for the beta?


----------



## FakePeace (Sep 5, 2011)

Ziko said:


> The keys are only given out during the weekends right? And when did you guys sign up for the beta?



I think I signed up like 2 years ago or something like that. Definitely a long time ago.


----------



## Calgar (Sep 5, 2011)

I signed up well over a year ago and got my key Friday morning.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 5, 2011)

I signed up for it, completely forgot about it, received my key and now I still don't give a darn...


----------



## Gum (Sep 5, 2011)

They are accepting from all over.

I know this because the people I want to play with are Canadian and English.

Each of those regions is on a different server than the US.


----------



## serger989 (Sep 6, 2011)

Alright now that it's over, anyone have any questions? I played most classes to 8-10 and had a 24 Jedi Knight and went to every planet (though did not explore them). Story questions that I can answer will be put in a spoiler tag.


----------



## Wan (Sep 6, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Europe?
> 
> 
> I don't think BioWare even knows we exist on the map of the world..



Uhhhh...Gamescom is in Europe, isn't it?


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 6, 2011)

Oman said:


> Uhhhh...Gamescom is in Europe, isn't it?



And yet even now the Beta test hasn't started in Europe..Amon.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 6, 2011)

serger989 said:


> Alright now that it's over, anyone have any questions? I played most classes to 8-10 and had a 24 Jedi Knight and went to every planet (though did not explore them). Story questions that I can answer will be put in a spoiler tag.



During which mission(s) can you recruit your first companions?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 6, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> And yet even now the Beta test hasn't started in Europe..Amon.



Wasn't Europe Beta supposed to start last sunday ?


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 6, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Wasn't Europe Beta supposed to start last sunday ?



They had problems apparently..


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 6, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> They had problems apparently..



Damn you, Bioware  !


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 6, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Damn you, Bioware  !



Welcome to March 8, 2011.


----------



## serger989 (Sep 6, 2011)

Shippingr4losers said:


> During which mission(s) can you recruit your first companions?




*Spoiler*: __ 



You interact with your companions before obtaining them obviously. For the Jedi Knight T7 joined me on a mission before he was my companion because I rescued him or something like that. But he wasn't my companion until the second last or last class quest on Tython. Khem Val the Sith Inquisitor companion you obtain as soon as you're done interacting with him. Some companions you meet as soon as you are on the planet.

The smuggler runs into Corso in the first conversation but doesn't get him until the end of the planet. Aric Jorgan never joins you until you have to go to Coruscant. Basically you get them all on the second last/last quests of the starter worlds. The Consular and Knight get theirs a little bit earlier. Vette helps you into a crypt so some are different than others. Some people get their second companion at vastly different times.

I got Kira on my last Coruscant quest just before I got my ship (you can get your last capital world quest at 14, but I got mine at 18 because I did every quest). Some people don't even have a second companion on their capital world so the only thing they have to look forward to is obtaining their ship (basically a pretty place that acts as a loading screen between planets) and the abundant class quest chain (the most class quests are on the homeworld, then the capital has less but still a lot, then every other planet you get sent to for class quests basically contains 1 class quest chain of about 2-4 quests).

I got every first companion for all the classes but I only got my second companion for the Jedi Knight. I seen other people with the second Trooper, Smuggler and Consular companions but they get them at a later time than I got mine. They had to quest through Taris (for the trooper)/Nar Shadaa (for the others). Incidentally companions aren't all the rage, they are cool though, they craft for you, they gather for you and they get you light side/dark side points. I got into 2 conversations with T7 (he's the former droid of the Jedi Master Zym, the guy who died by Malgus in Deceived), but none with Kira. From what I understand, you get only a few quests and conversations with each companion. Conversations at obtainment, 25% affection (which you get for making choices), 50/75/100 etc. It's all pretty basic.

In no way are they bad though, they are only disappointing if you expected more. Think Dragon Age 2 companions, better yet, think the depth of Fenris though some of the quests are about as basic as they come for them, filler quests basically. The best thing about the companions is getting them those quests are what make you remember them, after that it's just not _as_ interesting, but it's NOT bad at all.

edit: shit I can't remember if T7 belonged to Ven Zallow from Deceived or Grand Master Zym


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Sep 6, 2011)

If someone has any storyline spoilers they want to get off their chest,don't hesitate to PM me.Cheaper than a bartender


----------



## serger989 (Sep 6, 2011)

Another thing, you can change companion gear exactly like you could in Dragon Age 1 and yes, you can see the appearance change. Sometimes quest rewards are for your companions to. T7 couldn't have his appearance changed based on gear but, he had 3 kits you could buy that changed his color scheme. There was a companion kit vendor that sold 3 kits for every class' first companion.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 7, 2011)

Still no news about Eu Beta 
Bioware, you're quite good at pissing off people.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Is there any space fighting with your ship in the beta...?!

And is the ship as big as the Ebon Hawk from KOTOR or the ship (name escapes me) from Mass Effect?


----------



## Corran (Sep 8, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Is there any space fighting with your ship in the beta...?!
> 
> And is the ship as big as the Ebon Hawk from KOTOR or the ship (name escapes me) from Mass Effect?



Normandy is the name you are looking for. I think the Normandy is bigger than the players ship in SWTOR.


----------



## serger989 (Sep 8, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Is there any space fighting with your ship in the beta...?!
> 
> And is the ship as big as the Ebon Hawk from KOTOR or the ship (name escapes me) from Mass Effect?



Ships vary in size, currently from what I could see, the Jedi ship is the smallest interior wise. They are more like the Ebon Hawk, you won't have elevators or anything like that. My ship had a foyer-ish area with stairs in the middle going to the exit door and a railing all around. In the back there was a holocall room where you can accept quest calls and there was a chess table (non-interactable) and a pvp quest terminal (for pvp quest like world of warcraft). To the left inside that room there was a tiny room that contained my storage box (basically a bank). On the opposite end of the hollocall room on the other side of the foyer there was the bridge with the galaxy map (like ME1). To the left of the bridge in the foyer there is your bedroom (non-interactable area). To the right of the bridge in the foyer there is the conference room with the table and chairs (currently you can't sit down) and an interactable thing on the table (don't know what it did, probably for quests only). 

To the left of the holocall room in the foyer there is stairs that go down to a basement type foyer. To the left is the med room with a single bed. To the right is the crafting room with your crafting table and the table where your companions do your assigned crafting tasks (you can de-mod lightsabers at the crafting table for you, and they will be on the other side where they will build items that you tell them to, like a WoW recipe). and then straight on from the stairs inbetween the room is the engine room. That's the jedi ship.

Space combat is in the game in the form of rogue squadron/star fox type missions. You can access them as soon as you get your ship, you'll get missions you can accept from your bridge and there are more that you can do anytime. There are bonus objectives within the missions and they reward you with space combat badges that you can spend to give gear to your ship (like your ship in missions has a hotkey of 1-2-3-4 that you can equip say a boost to shield or weapons). The space combat itself was actually really good SUPER cinematic and awesome and actually surprisingly difficult outside the quest specific space missions. I did a random one and got destroyed really fast.

The Normandy 1 is not bigger than the trooper or bounty hunter ship from what I can tell. They have the biggest ships, the Sith and Jedi ships are the smallest (the sith one is a bit bigger inside though, at least it feels larger) and the smuggler/agent ships are the middle ground. The smuggler ship might as well be the falcon/ebon hawke.

Here's a very VERY shitty attempt within pain to show you the wonders of the Jedi ship... ha;


*Spoiler*: __ 





Watch the Jedi ship trailer to get what I'm talking about.


----------



## Krory (Sep 8, 2011)

Not sure if this was posted, but EA/BioWare has said they're looking at WoW's launch for notes on how to go about the still-yet-to-be-determined-when launch for The Old Republic. Essentially, releasing to multiple geographies (since WoW's launch was US only initially in 2004). They are also limiting copies for sale to prevent going over capacity with their servers, something that should theoretically help solve the issue WoW had in 2004 with wait times.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey, got one more question. Speaking from the PST (laugh if you wish), what time should I expect the email for the beta key to arrive?

EDIT: I'm a section mod? How did this happen?


----------



## serger989 (Sep 9, 2011)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Hey, got one more question. Speaking from the PST (laugh if you wish), what time should I expect the email for the beta key to arrive?
> 
> EDIT: I'm a section mod? How did this happen?



It was pushed back an extra week because I would assume would be the amount of feedback they got and everything they have to analyze. Their new build is the one that's going to be up next and I'm only assuming they are going to add what they can (their current internal build is a month ahead of the one we tested so I only assume it will just get better from there). I got the email around wednesday I think (started on friday). 27 gigs


----------



## valerian (Sep 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]up9crByjT8Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## serger989 (Sep 10, 2011)

valerian said:


> [YOUTUBE]up9crByjT8Y[/YOUTUBE]



So far this is my second favorite progression video, behind the Sith Warrior (way too god damned epic).


----------



## Sparrow (Sep 10, 2011)

I've been trying to decide between rolling a Smuggler or Imperial Agent for a while and that progression video may have sealed the deal, it was just too cool.

Now, however, I have the problem of which AC to aim for. Scoundrel looks awesome in that video and it was what I was originally considering, but Gunslinger definitely has better armors and I loved the advanced portable cover as well as the fake surrender thing. Decision, decisions.


----------



## serger989 (Sep 10, 2011)

Sparrow said:


> I've been trying to decide between rolling a Smuggler or Imperial Agent for a while and that progression video may have sealed the deal, it was just too cool.
> 
> Now, however, I have the problem of which AC to aim for. Scoundrel looks awesome in that video and it was what I was originally considering, but Gunslinger definitely has better armors and I loved the advanced portable cover as well as the fake surrender thing. Decision, decisions.



The IA also has the shield drop down, it's just red. Keep in mind that the only real difference between faction classes is story and appearance. Abilities are the same yet merely named differently. The only difference is that the IA would use a sniper instead of dual pistols. A knife instead of a fist etc. The biggest difference would be the preference of story. James Bond vs Cowboy basically, preferably, the IA story was my third favorite behind Trooper and Sith Warrior 

But yeah...

Jedi Knight = Sith Warrior, down to the advanced classes, the talent tress are even identical, just worded differently "Force Stasis" to "Force Choke" etc. So keep all that in mind that the biggest difference is literally story and aesthetics.


----------



## Innerhype (Sep 10, 2011)

valerian said:


> [YOUTUBE]up9crByjT8Y[/YOUTUBE]



Isn't it awesome that the response of the Scoundrel to a Sith warrior dropping down on him is a Boom-stick to the face!


----------



## Khyle (Sep 10, 2011)

Gotta love the reference to Raiders of the Lost Ark with the Scoundrel and the Sith 

btw: 

She's hot, I hope I can romance her with my Sith Warrior (future main) in case I ever get tired of putting Vette's lekku to a good use :ho


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 10, 2011)

Innerhype said:


> Isn't it awesome that the response of the Scoundrel to a Sith warrior dropping down on him is a Boom-stick to the face!




Yeah I didnt quite get that...is it meant to be a quick and oneshot attack?

Why wouldnt the Sith just block it?


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 10, 2011)

serger989 said:


> It was pushed back an extra week because I would assume would be the amount of feedback they got and everything they have to analyze. Their new build is the one that's going to be up next and I'm only assuming they are going to add what they can (their current internal build is a month ahead of the one we tested so I only assume it will just get better from there). I got the email around wednesday I think (started on friday). 27 gigs



Yeah, not only did they put things back a week, but they're implementing a new build, so there is going to be a completely different version when the next batch gets into the beta.


----------



## serger989 (Sep 10, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Yeah, not only did they put things back a week, but they're implementing a new build, so there is going to be a completely different version when the next batch gets into the beta.



That's exactly what I said  The 27gigs, new build etc


----------



## ShounenHump (Sep 11, 2011)

i don't like what did with Revan, that is if what read in that spoiler was true.


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 11, 2011)

The guy who gave the Revan Spoiler was apparently called out by another guy who was in the Beta at the time for Trolling.


----------



## Sparrow (Sep 11, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, has Bioware released much (or any) information on what the stories for each class will be like yet? Obviously nothing major, but just any kind of hint or idea. 

For instance, like what the difference in story between playing a Jedi Knight and Consular would be in this game. Obviously their combat is different, but story-wise are they reflecting the differences by having the Consular do more diplomatic things and investigation and such? Things like that.


----------



## valerian (Sep 11, 2011)

For anyone in the Beta how are the Bounty Hunter and Jedi Consular?


----------



## Khyle (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm not in beta but -judging from every review/leak I read- everyone seems to love the BH class, especially the Mercenary Advanced Class. The class story might not be the best though (Imperial Agent's is), but it's alright.

I know pretty much nothing about the Jedi Consular class save for what I know about its mirror class in the Empire, the Sith Inquisitor. Assassins/Shadows are average-good, while Sorcerers/Sages are apparently OP right now. A lot of people agree on the fact that the Consular's story is by far the most boring within the game, though.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 11, 2011)

Khyle said:


> I'm not in beta but -judging from every review/leak I read- everyone seems to love the BH class, especially the Mercenary Advanced Class. The class story might not be the best though (Imperial Agent's is), but it's alright.
> 
> I know pretty much nothing about the Jedi Consular class save for what I know about its mirror class in the Empire, the Sith Inquisitor. Assassins/Shadows are average-good, while Sorcerers/Sages are apparently OP right now.* A lot of people agree on the fact that the Consular's story is by far the most boring within the game, though*.



Shit,I wanted to play a Consular!!!


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 11, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Shit,I wanted to play a Consular!!!



So did I, I thought the Jedi Knight would have at least had the duller path/story in regards to the Jedi classes.


----------



## valerian (Sep 11, 2011)

Khyle said:


> I'm not in beta but -judging from every review/leak I read- everyone seems to love the BH class, especially the Mercenary Advanced Class. The class story might not be the best though (Imperial Agent's is), but it's alright.
> 
> I know pretty much nothing about the Jedi Consular class save for what I know about its mirror class in the Empire, the Sith Inquisitor. Assassins/Shadows are average-good, while Sorcerers/Sages are apparently OP right now. *A lot of people agree on the fact that the Consular's story is by far the most boring within the game, though.*



Hmm really? Well that's disappointing, I was expecting the Jedi Consular to have the most interesting story.  But whatever I'm still going to roll one. 

Nice to hear that about Bounty Hunters. But what about Smugglers though?


----------



## serger989 (Sep 11, 2011)

Sparrow said:


> Just out of curiosity, has Bioware released much (or any) information on what the stories for each class will be like yet? Obviously nothing major, but just any kind of hint or idea.
> 
> For instance, like what the difference in story between playing a Jedi Knight and Consular would be in this game. Obviously their combat is different, but story-wise are they reflecting the differences by having the Consular do more diplomatic things and investigation and such? Things like that.



*Do NOT click these if you don't want to be spoiled on some story aspects.*


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Well the Consulars story is very slow for chapter one, you spend a lot of time chasing down leads on a super virus that can kill billions. It doesn't really pick up until the latter half of chapter 2 and eventually 3. There's no real discernible villain until much later. In the Knight story it's about being sent from Tython to uncover a great darkness on Coruscant where you discover Darth Angral's son was a spy within the Republic who created a super weapon that prevents ships from leaving or entering a planets atmosphere. The story is more or less about chasing down Malgus and Angral (Angral lead the attack on Coruscant in the deceived trailer). 

So yes the difference would be the Knight dives right into the action and the issues whereas the Consular would spend time behind the scenes for an extended period. The Inquisitor is far more exciting imo... Darth Thanaton! 




Honestly there is no "best" story. There's preferable pacing, dilemas and context, each story is very different. You can't take someones opinion as fact, you will like what you like. To some the story of a bounty hunter chasing after his targets and being posed moral choices conflicting with his career will far outweigh a james bond story (IA), my personal favorite is the trooper story hands down. Point is, take what these people say for a grain of salt. Just because they didn't like the slower paced chapter 1 story of the Consular doesn't mean shit. A lot of the people in my guild loved the class and thought the story was good, a few people made it to chapter 2 and couldn't stop talking about how awesome it was compared to the Knight and Smuggler etc. Pick the CLASS you want to play and you won't be disappointed in the story.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The trooper story is similar to say Die Hard 2 where you'd be that military rookie who gets killed by his squadmates because they see things differently now, except you don't die and you chase them down for revenge/justice as the new leader of the squad.


----------



## Sparrow (Sep 11, 2011)

serger989 said:


> *Do NOT click these if you don't want to be spoiled on some story aspects.*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Ah, I see. Thanks for the insight on what some of the stories will be like. Is there any information about the Smuggler's story? I haven't been able to find anything about it.


----------



## ShounenHump (Sep 11, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> The guy who gave the Revan Spoiler was apparently called out by another guy who was in the Beta at the time for Trolling.



i hope this true

if Revan play role in story should be important, not some sorry asteroid factory waiting to become toilet paper for 13 year old kid who name is 1337JediObi1...

if that case i prefer that his story be cover in book and treat more like his descendant the jedi grandmaster. with respect.


----------



## serger989 (Sep 12, 2011)

Sparrow said:
			
		

> Ah, I see. Thanks for the insight on what some of the stories will be like. Is there any information about the Smuggler's story? I haven't been able to find anything about it.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 The smuggler story from what I played is about getting your ship back, basically when you arrive on the planet the guy double crosses you and steals your ship. You're left on the planet and Corso Riggs helps you at the end, he got screwed over to so he's basically out to even the score though he's a good dude. On Coruscant you get some leads on the guy and you chase him down with Corso, you guys confront him take him out and get your ship back. As far as that, that's all I know, I assume when you take him out you start uncovering some criminal underground or something. Probably finding out the guy who stole you ship is small fry.






ShounenHump said:


> i hope this true
> 
> if Revan play role in story should be important, not some sorry asteroid factory waiting to become toilet paper for 13 year old kid who name is 1337JediObi1...
> 
> if that case i prefer that his story be cover in book and treat more like his descendant the jedi grandmaster. with respect.



The story about Revan can be handled in any way. It's 300 years later, the guy was sent by the current emperor to weaken the galaxy as much as he could and defied him. He went back to confront him at the end of KOTOR and never returned. You obviously aren't going to bitchslap the emperor more than he already did his story is over you just get some extra details. I assure you, the story aspect of the flashpoint is well worth it and awesome, it won't disappoint.


----------



## Innerhype (Sep 12, 2011)

Sparrow said:


> Ah, I see. Thanks for the insight on what some of the stories will be like. Is there any information about the Smuggler's story? I haven't been able to find anything about it.



There are lots of things you shouldn't  ever be able to find out about the class stories until likely release. Detailed spoiler can ruin things ^__^

Though many people had guess and I can confirm that a very good portion of the smuggler story has a very similar feeling to _Firefly_, with a few situations(to my delight) lifted directly from the origial _Han Solo trilogy_.


----------



## serger989 (Sep 15, 2011)

Cool, I just got a new email saying I'll be in an upcoming beta weekend again. I think I'll level up more as a non melee class this time. Sith side.


----------



## Innerhype (Sep 15, 2011)

serger989 said:


> Cool, I just got a new email saying I'll be in an upcoming beta weekend again. I think I'll level up more as a non melee class this time. Sith side.



I've been re-invited as well, now I'm just wondering when the next phase will begin.

May the force be with you.


----------



## stavrakas (Sep 15, 2011)

^Nice, people are being re-invited while us Europeans aren't even eligible for testing yet.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 15, 2011)

stavrakas said:


> ^Nice, people are being re-invited while us Europeans aren't even eligible for testing yet.



Pretty much my feeling 

My reaction


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 15, 2011)

serger989 said:


> Cool, I just got a new email saying I'll be in an upcoming beta weekend again. I think I'll level up more as a non melee class this time. Sith side.



I've always been curious about the BH. Mainly for Blizz, tho.

I like Blizz.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQ-MzCKMWaQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## serger989 (Sep 15, 2011)

stavrakas said:


> ^Nice, people are being re-invited while us Europeans aren't even eligible for testing yet.



There were technical difficulties sending out the invites apparently it's one of the reasons they pushed back next weekend.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Cool HK-51 is a faction shared companion, there's also a lot more revealed, like what kind of stories the companions have etc. The faction stories overall (the final villain of most classes and the factions etc) and apparently a little bit more light shed on companions overall and the legacy system. Thank you DATAMINERS!


----------



## Wan (Sep 17, 2011)

Well, I preordered the game so I can hopefully get the early access.  This will be the first MMO I've played extensively since I played Runescape when I was 12.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 18, 2011)

valerian said:


> Wow at _that_.



Yeah that is pretty much bullshit.


I think I am done with this game.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 18, 2011)

Not that I've seen, that's what I found.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyways, after seeing this in terms of story and accomplishment what is the point of KOTOR I and II? Revan and his party are all dead and failures, even his redemption was a failure. The Exile and her party are failures and all dead. They couldn't save the Republic, they couldn't reform the Jedi, they couldn't keep the Mandos with the Republic and Jedi. They've all failed, there is no victory, no silver lining. Everything we did in KOTOR I and II, it was all pointless. Hell, the only positive thing seems to be that Revan and Bastila started a family line but with Satele probably going to be killed that will be the end of that too. The whole purpose of this game seems to be to take every legacy from KOTOR I and II and have players beat it to death with a crowbar.


----------



## valerian (Sep 18, 2011)

Well so much for the story in this game


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 18, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Not that I've seen, that's what I found.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yeah and I like this. Must play this game.

Are you guys bothered by it so much ?
It was obvious from the way things were going that it wasn't going to be pretty.

Anyway this video made be even more excited about this game.

lol @

*Spoiler*: __ 




Revan : The emperor named me Revan and made me kill ... *revelations incoming*
Player : Shut up, die bitch !
Revan : Well, ok ...

*Revan dies killed by a bunch of lvl 30 Sith players*




Anyway maybe it's different when you play from the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Republic


 side.


----------



## serger989 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Yeah and I like this. Must play this game.
> 
> Are you guys bothered by it so much ?
> It was obvious from the way things were going that it wasn't going to be pretty.
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 the only time you dabble with Revan on the republic side is on the Taral V flashpoint, you save him there. After saving him, story wise, he then goes to the foundry to help the republic fight the emperor where the sith players encounter him. So after the republic save him, the sith kill him. It's bullshit, this should be a level 50 instance (ooo it can be a level 50 heroic, who cares about that, it's still a level 30 instance) and after dying he should go obi wan force ghost. Bun that shit, he died like a bitch to some stupid ass BH team of chumps.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 18, 2011)

serger989 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> the only time you dabble with Revan on the republic side is on the Taral V flashpoint, you save him there. After saving him, story wise, he then goes to the foundry to help the republic fight the emperor where the sith players encounter him. So after the republic save him, the sith kill him.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I guess it's only natural for the siths to get rid of him, he's an enemy to them after all. So far I'm pleased with this. I just expected he would be a big heroic boss, after all the hype he got in the earlier games. But story wise, it's all good to me.


----------



## valerian (Sep 18, 2011)

The foundry was merely a setback!


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 18, 2011)

This thread ...


----------



## Corran (Sep 18, 2011)

All I see is SPOILER SPOILER SPOILER tags and I'm now afraid to come in to this thread


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 19, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Not that I've seen, that's what I found.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I completely agree...think I'll just stick to replaying the first two games.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Sep 19, 2011)

...Yeah, I didn't like the revelations either.


*Spoiler*: __ 



HK-47's defeat didn't bother me too much. We saw from the beginning of Kotor 2 and his backstory in Kotor 1 that he gets destroyed, separated but repaired nonetheless, and since Revan himself said he could be rebuilt, HK doesn't bother me too much.

Revan, on the other hand, just felt like a kick to the gut. His VA is too familiar, he doesn't carry the presence of someone great, and last, but not least, he gets killed by level 30's. 

It seems that there's this huge dispute between Obsidian and Bioware about Revan's reason for conquest. Obsidian said that Revan 'intended' to conquer the Republic to stop the True Sith from invading. But Bioware seems bent on doing something completely else. 

Though I did like the one line at the end. "As the Darkness takes me, I am nothing. Now, I know what you went though, my friend"




So, in the end... I dunno. Fanboy as I am, I'll probably write some fanfiction attempting to 'justify' this, but as for the game, I'll need to play the beta first. (Which BTW, still looks very incomplete. Seriously, a square in the middle of the circle? Needs work).


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 19, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Not that I've seen, that's what I found.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yes it's basically shit.

And the last line uttered is shit as well.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seriously,they made him a mid level boss that gets killed by nobodies?

Not even weakened by them and killed by one of the great Sith Lords or The Emperor,but by middle level nobodies?

And he died regretful with that horrid line?

It was like BioWare took down their pants and made a big,fat,stinky dump on the story and characters of KOTOR (and on the fans as well).





I wanted to play this game mainly for the story and world,and now that I know that the story is shit (yes,again shit) I won't even bother.


----------



## martryn (Sep 19, 2011)

Still looking like I'm going to be playing Guild Wars 2 instead of this.  Especially now.


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 19, 2011)

Shippingr4losers said:


> ...Yeah, I didn't like the revelations either.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Well you do realize that almost nobody who worked on Knights of the Old Republic 2 worked on the original right?


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 19, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Well you do realize that almost nobody who worked on Knights of the Old Republic 2 worked on the original right?



I don't think that any of that matters in the long run.


*Spoiler*: __ 



In the end he goes down like a punk against some Imperial scum and there are Codex entries hinting at the fact that he went insane and is once again corrupted.

Everything we did with the character in KOTOR is basically meaningless,his redemption,his actions,heck,his final decision to go back to the Unknown Regions and fight the Emperor once again.

Not even Blizzard treated Arthas as bad as they treated Revan.





Fuck.


----------



## Muk (Sep 19, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Yeah that is pretty much bullshit.
> 
> 
> I think I am done with this game.



*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah after seeing that ending i am done with this game

any hopes of kotor and the story line of revan finding a satisfying solution is gone now 

no point to play it anymore


----------



## Nightblade (Sep 19, 2011)

thanks Bioware for giving me a reason to pass up on this shit.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 19, 2011)

LOL @ people thinking 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Revan's ending would have find a solution where he doesn't die. I'm pretty much surprised that he's still alive today. At the end of KOTOR II he was as good as dead to me. I don't understand why that bothers you that much. 
Great game is still great. Explain to me why are you bothered by it. ( Privately if you don't want to spam the thread. )




Stop acting like this moment invalidates the whole game.


----------



## Wan (Sep 19, 2011)

Does this have to do with Revan's fate? (don't spoil me, I just want to know what it's about.)


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 19, 2011)

Oman said:


> Does this have to do with Revan's fate? (don't spoil me, I just want to know what it's about.)




*Spoiler*: __ 



Indeed




10chars


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 19, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> LOL @ people thinking
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It's not the fact that he dies that bothers people,it's the fact that he is killed by some nobodies at a mid-level dungeon and the fact that he dies as a broken lunatic trying to mass-murder the people of the Empire,the good ones as well as the bad ones,all while using the Dark Side..again..after his redemption.




Bollocks.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Sep 19, 2011)

I agree with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



everyone who said that they didn't like how he was treated like a mid-level boss.  To be honest, I would have been perfectly fine if you just found his tomb or fought a ghost of him.  But this...I didn't spend hours and multiple playthroughs in both games to see him die like this.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 19, 2011)

I just don't get all your complains.

I'm not the type to nitpick about one character's fate.
There is so much more to this game than just this.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Revan, even if he was the playable character of KOTOR I, is just a tiny bit of the story and the game. In the grand scheme of things, he's not that important. I mean, sure, back then he was, but after reading the chronology on the official site, it became clear that he was going to be a "failure".
But that doesn't bother me, it further hype The Emperor and makes him look threatening






			
				Obi-Wan said:
			
		

> Anakin, you're focusing on the negative again. Be mindful of your thoughts.



I'm gonna stop arguing, this won't end at all. If you think this will make you stop caring abou this game, well maybe it wasn't the game for you.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 19, 2011)

To ease all your suffering... Knights of the Old Republic and its sequel were just fanfiction you paid for. So you're all suckers for caring about this Revan bloke at all.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 19, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> To ease all your suffering... Knights of the Old Republic and its sequel were just fanfiction you paid for. So you're all suckers for caring about this Revan bloke at all.



I don't suffer at all. I like the way this is going. If anything, I more eager to play the game than before.

But yeah, why do they care about Revan so much ?


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 19, 2011)

Both of you saying what you say: did you play KOTOR?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Because if not,I'd first suggest that you do so and secondly,I am puzzled that you find weird that people can create an emotional attachement to a character that they spent tens of hours with in a great story.

Go figure.


And regarding that..horrible.."Revan was destined to be a failure" part..

BioWare wanted to do KOTOR 3 in which we would have taken the role of Revan fighting against the Emperor in the Unknown Regions and more than likely winning.

But instead they were given the incentive to make an MMO and this is how they chose to end his story.


It's..shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 19, 2011)

I played the first one, actually. But I never did get very far. Maybe I'll play it again sometime later. While I can sympathise with getting attached to characters, he _is_ just a fanfiction character. Complaining about his fate is about the same as complaining about Raven Blackthorn, the Slytherin studen who becomes a Dark Wizard that subjugates the world to protect it from Voldemort's return when the Boy Who Lived got run over by a bus and died when he was 3 years old.

Fanfiction characters just aren't worth investing any effort into because they simply don't matter. They warp the world around them so they can be far cooler and far more powerful than any canon character, then they die in some overly dramatic way. Revan (since when was swapping the vowels in Raven enough to make it less of a lame name?) can die holding off a thousand Death Stars, but it won't matter because that never actually happened and he never really existed.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Both of you saying what you say: did you play KOTOR?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'm not putting spoiler tags for KOTOR I and II, I think you should know this already.

I finished KOTOR I & II at least 3 times each ( probably more for the 1st one )
and still don't understand what the fuss is this all about ?
I find the 2nd one to be better gameplay wise, but the story is puzzling. Not suprising though, considering Bioware was pressed by Lucasarts to release the game before Xmas.


I still remember very well KOTOR I, the quest for the starforge, Bastila, Carth Onasi, Canderous Ordo and I still think KOTOR I was the best Star Wars thing to come out at the time. I had my little tear when the Dark Side player character had to kill his whole team to join Darth Bastila, good thing it's non canon. KOTOR I's player character being Revan was indeed a shock to me, and I think it was a good twist. In the end I restored Bastila to the light side and went to kick Malak's sorry ass.

KOTOR II's story was a mess and using black and grey morality was a first to me in SW.
Good guys were supposed to be Good guys and Bad guys were supposed to be Bad guys.
In KOTOR II the line was blurry.
The 1st part of KOTOR II was nice, the 2nd part not so much.

I was pleased at Canderous return as the new Mandalore, HK47's rebuilding, but KOTOR II left me a bad taste in the mouth. It could have been much, much more epic. I finished the game hating Darth Traya with a passion, wishing her to die slowly and painfully.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 19, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I played the first one, actually. But I never did get very far. Maybe I'll play it again sometime later. While I can sympathise with getting attached to characters, he _is_ just a fanfiction character. Complaining about his fate is about the same as complaining about Raven Blackthorn, the Slytherin studen who becomes a Dark Wizard that subjugates the world to protect it from Voldemort's return when the Boy Who Lived got run over by a bus and died when he was 3 years old.
> 
> Fanfiction characters just aren't worth investing any effort into because they simply don't matter. They warp the world around them so they can be far cooler and far more powerful than any canon character, then they die in some overly dramatic way. Revan (since when was swapping the vowels in Raven enough to make it less of a lame name?) can die holding off a thousand Death Stars, but it won't matter because that never actually happened and he never really existed.



Fanfiction?

What..the..

Revan and the story of KOTOR is as canon as other works of fiction set in the Star Wars Universe that haven't been made by George Lucas himself.

I wouldn't have given a rat's ass actually if George Lucas had come out and said that the game and its characters are non-canon since I enjoyed it more than what Lucas has put on in the last,oh,30 years or so.

And Revan was short for The Revanchist,the name that the people that had been attacked and wrong by the Mandalorians gave him when he came to their aid and avenged them.

Just saying.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 19, 2011)

KOTOR I was more insteresting than episode 1 that's for sure.
That was one of the best SW game of all time with Jedi Knight 2 and Kyle Fucking Katarn.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 19, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Fanfiction?
> 
> What..the..
> 
> ...



I never said you can't enjoy it, but you shouldn't invest yourself so much in fanfiction. The characters aren't worth it, especially because they'll be screwed over completely or simply fall short at the final hurdle. It happens a lot in original works, I know, but it happens far more often in fanfiction if only because everyone always tries to one-up the source material.

You might want to try to say these games aren't fanfiction, but they are. Even the people who write the Expanded Universe books often laugh about how they're being paid ridiculous amounts of cash to write Star Wars fanfiction, only to then use those books as a portfolio for getting their own original work published.



> And Revan was short for The Revanchist,the name that the people that had been attacked and wrong by the Mandalorians gave him when he came to their aid and avenged them.



A convenient explanation.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 19, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> *I never said you can't enjoy it, but you shouldn't invest yourself so much in fanfiction. *The characters aren't worth it, especially because they'll be screwed over completely or simply fall short at the final hurdle. It happens a lot in original works, I know, but it happens far more often in fanfiction if only because everyone always tries to one-up the source material.
> 
> You might want to try to say these games aren't fanfiction, but they are. Even the people who write the Expanded Universe books often laugh about how they're being paid ridiculous amounts of cash to write Star Wars fanfiction, only to then use those books as a portfolio for getting their own original work published.
> 
> ...



I don't care what you call it.

The story could have divagated from the main universe and I wouldn't have given an ass about it.

I liked KOTOR because it was awesome and secondly because it was set in the Star Wars Universe.

It made me interested in the Star Wars Universe and not viceverse.

It could have been set in a sword&sorcery generic realm and I would have liked it just as much.

Does that make things clearer for you?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 19, 2011)

No one cares about my opinion  !


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 19, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> KOTOR I was more insteresting than episode 1 that's for sure.
> That was one of the best SW game of all time with Jedi Knight 2 and Kyle Fucking Katarn.



Funny you say that.

You are right of course,but what I found funny was that Kyle Katarn's VA is also 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Revan's VA in TOR..


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Sep 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think you guys need to remember that this is coming from the point of view of Imperial players.  This is their story, not Revan's.  So obviously in their story Revan loses and the Empire wins.  It's just like playing a Dark Side Revan in KoTOR where he assumes the mantle of Dark Lord again and takes Bastila as his apprentice.

Plus it's not like Revan was a failure at all.  If it weren't for him then the Republic would've been destroyed by Malak's Sith in KoTOR.  And if it weren't for the Exile, then the Jedi Order might have never recovered from the First Jedi Purge.  So by all rights if it weren't for those two, then there wouldn't of even been a Republic or Jedi Order to fight the Sith Empire in the first place.

Not to mention we still don't know the full story behind what Revan had been up to.  You're taking one small piece from it and dictating him a complete failure.  For all we know, Revan might've done something that turns out to be a real game changer for Republic players.  And we still don't know entirely about his battles over the last 300 years.  We probably won't find out until the book "Revan" comes out.

Once again, don't forget that this isn't Revan's nor the Exile's story.  It is _your_ story.  You decide how things go about and end.  Don't like that Revan died?  Then maybe there is a way to save him.  Don't want him to be a failure?  Then join the Republic and make sure they win.  Those Imperial players were far to kill-happy (and probably had ADHD) to listen to Revan all the way through, so who knows, something different might have happened if you listened to him fully.

Finally, strip away all of the RPG elements and look at the story.  Those are four people that are the best of the best at what they do, and it still took all of them just to bring him down.  That just goes to show how strong Revan was.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 19, 2011)

I agree with Starkiller, look from a story point of view. We have still much to learn.


----------



## Muk (Sep 19, 2011)

i don't agree with him, revan when he left kotor 1 was fucking a powerhouse

he soloed 3 jedi masters alone if you chose the darkside, he soloed waves of trash high level droids

and he fucking soloed malek, a dark lord

he's not a fucking mid level 30 boss who loses to some nobody lvl 30 guys

he should have enough power to warrant a fucking raid, not a party of 4 people


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Sep 19, 2011)

Think about it.  When you play your character, you're gonna be playing a character that will be performing feats like Revan's or even just as good.  And there were four of them fighting him.

Once again, this is your story, not Revan's.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

Revan soloed the whole galaxy if you go dark side ending.


----------



## Muk (Sep 19, 2011)

also you are more than capable of playing kotor 1 solo, as in no party members at all. so yes revan has feats even at his weakest state to be capable of going solo against the whole galaxy

for him to get degraded down to some mid level boss for a party, not a raid, but a party, is total crap. he's was more than enough of a threat to the emperor the way the lore is being told and now he gets degraded down to this?

not having that shit


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 19, 2011)

starkiller88 said:


> Think about it.  When you play your character, you're gonna be playing a character
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Once again,maybe at the very,very freaking end,
*Spoiler*: __ 



a character that uses the Force could maybe hope to match Revan.


But they were just middle-level,not even endgame characters (including some who were not Force users against Revan..and they took him down like a punk.

I could have understood if they would have had him as a final raid boss for the Empire,but not the shit they displayed there.


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Sep 19, 2011)

Um, not quite.

Dark Side Revan not only had the Star Forge, but he also had Bastila and her Battle Meditation, whom (besides him) was the Republic's key to victor against the Sith.  Plus there's the Sith that was already established which Revan takes control of.

I wouldn't exactly call that "soloing the entire galaxy."


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Sep 19, 2011)

Muk said:


> also you are more than capable of playing kotor 1 solo, as in no party members at all. so yes revan has feats even at his weakest state to be capable of going solo against the whole galaxy
> 
> for him to get degraded down to some mid level boss for a party, not a raid, but a party, is total crap. he's was more than enough of a threat to the emperor the way the lore is being told and now he gets degraded down to this?
> 
> not having that shit





Ciupy said:


> Once again,maybe at the very,very freaking end,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Once again, you guys are mistaking gameplay mechanics for story.

Sure, a skilled player could walk through KoTOR 1 & 2 without the aid of companions.  But is that how the canon story goes?  No.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 19, 2011)

starkiller88 said:


> Once again, you guys are mistaking gameplay mechanics for story.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



How about no.



*Spoiler*: __ 



The guy that was lauded as the most skillful Force user of his generation suddenly is killed by guys who are barely at the middle point of their potential power a couple of centuries later?

Are the Force users of the Jedi/Sith ColdWar Era suddenly that much stronger?


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Sep 19, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> How about no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Nope, but they are about as skilled as Revan.  Each player is the most powerful/most skilled Jedi, Sith, Bounty Hunter, Smuggler, etc of their generation.  They are, perhaps, able to surpass Revan themselves.  1 vs 1 at that stage they would get defeated by Revan.  However imagine a party of such prodigies, that are nearing their full potential, all gaining up on Revan?  Revan is powerful, no doubt about that.  But not even he can stand up to such odds.  A raid party of such prodigies at their full potential would be absolute overkill.


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The problem with your sentiment is that your characters in The Old Republic aren't some Nobodies. The way the stories are actually written, as well as how you experience the story as you progress is not like at all like how you would experience the story in World of Warcraft where your character actually is a random nobody.

The way the story is told in The Old Republic is you and your characters are actually the Big Damn Heroes. The way the story is actually told, your not just some random nobody. You are one of the most pivotal beings in the Galaxy.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 19, 2011)

Revan isn't some bitch who deserved to go out like a punk to a small group, he should've been a raid.


----------



## serger989 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> How about no.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 The thing with Revan is he was weakened over 300 years. The Emperor imprisoned him and was leeching his power, but the connection worked both ways, Revan influenced him in turn, which somewhat kept the emperor in check in terms of aggression. So you fight a weakened Revan who has a fragile mind. Trust, it's not that bad, I just think he should have been a force ghost in the end  And oh yeah, he deserved a raid encounter.

Also the characters you play in TOR are HUGE deals. You are the luke/vader etc. You are the cream of the crop in terms of story, the Exar Kun etc. You accomplish big shit in the acts, the Jedi Knight act 1 solidifies you as a dominating power for the Jedi. Every single class ends in a huge ass bang, trust me, don't think Revan gets killed by punks, they are just in their act 2.


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Sep 19, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Revan isn't some bitch who deserved to go out like a punk to a small group, he should've been a raid.




*Spoiler*: __ 



So you're saying that Revan should've been defeated by 8-16 prodigies at the height of their power?  Isn't that a major overestimation of his power?

By all means I love Revan as well.  He's one of my favorite Jedi.  But lets try try to be realistic here.  Your character isn't some fodder NPC.  That's basically like saying Revan can only be defeated by 8-16 Darth Vaders, Boba Fetts, Palpatines, etc.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 19, 2011)

starkiller88 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I wouldn't think so.

Well, no. I highly doubt any character in TOR could ever hope to compare to someone like Palpatine or Vader, given how powerful they are, Palpatine could defeat Revan by himself, so that's overkill. But I'm just saying he shouldn't be killed by like 4 guys that are only at half at their potential.


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Sep 19, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Except that is how Bioware is building your character.  Your character is based on some of the most famous Star Wars characters.  So Bioware isn't gonna simply go "your character is based on Darth Vader!  But, you'll never be as strong as he was."  Your character will be considered as one of the greats and a legend by the end of your story.

And considering that Revan was weakened and that he fought against 4 people about above the halfway point of their potential, I'd say that it makes sense that he lost, and it doesn't diminish how string he was.  Since it stilk required a group of 4 very powerful people (the Empire isn't about to ask some nobodies to help with this task) to bring him down in his weakened state


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 19, 2011)

starkiller88 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Still, watching that video even being weakened, it just didn't feel right, all that shit we did in KOTOR and he just gets raped.


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Sep 19, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Still, watching that video even being weakened, it just didn't feel right, all that shit we did in KOTOR and he just gets raped.




*Spoiler*: __ 



All that crap we did in KoTOR still made sure that there was a Republic to fight the Sith in the first place.  Plus we still don't know everything that Revan had been up to the last 300 years.

And if you're talking about the ease in how they defeated him, then please realize that wasn't the final version of the game.  He'll probably be a heck of a lot harder in the retail version.  Although if you are gonna play Republic, then I guess you don't have to worry about that.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 19, 2011)

starkiller88 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know, I just hope they make it a better fight, with all the hype they've given the guy, that's the least they could do.


----------



## Muk (Sep 20, 2011)

revan deserves better than a group of 4. i don't care if my character is suppose to be the next darth vader, they were only at their half way point to power. someone like revan should be a raid encounter for them

make it a raid encounter for those at the half way point or something like that, where at least 8 or 10 people need to stick together to kill him, not some 4 nobody party


----------



## serger989 (Sep 20, 2011)

Muk said:


> revan deserves better than a group of 4. i don't care if my character is suppose to be the next darth vader, they were only at their half way point to power. someone like revan should be a raid encounter for them
> 
> make it a raid encounter for those at the half way point or something like that, where at least 8 or 10 people need to stick together to kill him, not some 4 nobody party



Again you aren't a nobody at the act 2 point in your story >< The reason why you even go to the foundry/taral V is because you aren't nobodies. If you're disappointed about anything, be disappointed about the final moment aspect  And again, 300 years of torture.


----------



## Blatman (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm pissed.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Man i watched that vid and soz for sounding like a parrot but Revan got taken out like a bitch, even moreso since the players didnt even care about what he had to say! Not happy Revan is a third rate boss. Anyone know the dialogue if you tell him the name is familiar? or is it as drab as the boss battle?




Revan is atleast the same level as Anakin(before he got disabled) and Anakin solo'ed the whole Jedi order. Looks like the end of his story is half assed as well. Again, I'm pissed.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 20, 2011)

Blatman said:


> Revan is atleast the same level as Anakin(before he got disabled) and Anakin solo'ed the whole Jedi order. Looks like the end of his story is half assed as well. Again, I'm pissed.


No way in hell is he on Anakin's level, he may but powerful, but not a chance.

Anakin solo'd the Jedi Order? Let's completely forget the legion of elite clones backing him up, not saying he isn/t extremely powerful, but he didn't do it alone.


----------



## serger989 (Sep 21, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> No way in hell is he on Anakin's level, he may but powerful, but not a chance.
> 
> Anakin solo'd the Jedi Order? Let's completely forget the legion of elite clones backing him up, not saying he isn/t extremely powerful, but he didn't do it alone.



Well he did take on most of the masters/knights in single combat if not all of them. If anything they were merely one at a time and sometimes multiple vs him. He did rape them all but they weren't all the best ones, there were only a few and he was top tier at the time. Most of the top tier masters/knights were all taken out due to order 66 off world. I'm sure if Yoda was around and his council, he would have died easily to them, maybe he'd take out a few but eventually he'd go down.


----------



## Blatman (Sep 21, 2011)

Anakin without life support was very powerful and as darth vader he went around destroying the remaining Jedi masters after episode 3 remember? Had anakin not gone to the Jedi temple or was on life support for order 66 the Jedi would have won.

Tbh revanchist still did some pretty amazing shit and if he wasn't as powerful he definitely was hyped as much as Annie was.


----------



## serger989 (Sep 21, 2011)

Apparently the new build is more or less the release build (in terms of content within it) and contains more flashpoints than previously (which was 4 per faction I believe with 2 at 50 that was shared). Heroic flashpoints, act 3, 40-50 (as in all the content is now in and major bug fixes as well), world pvp and operation(s)? Someone got a hold of the patch notes but still all rumors atm.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 21, 2011)

serger989 said:


> Well he did take on most of the masters/knights in single combat if not all of them. If anything they were merely one at a time and sometimes multiple vs him. He did rape them all but they weren't all the best ones, there were only a few and he was top tier at the time. Most of the top tier masters/knights were all taken out due to order 66 off world. I'm sure if Yoda was around and his council, he would have died easily to them, maybe he'd take out a few but eventually he'd go down.



Vader almost died when he got lured into a trap against about 8 Jedi consisting of some Knights and Masters.  Its part of the scene from Skywalker's sig. He was in an old mining chamber surrounded by Jedi just as in the picture in the sig.

It was basically another, "I sense Lord Vader is in trouble" moment where It was Sidious who saved his ass by sending in troopers to "call him back." From there it was where Sidious said he would spread rumors of Darth Vader tracking down a gathering of no less than 50 Jedi where he owned all of them on his own. 

It was to deter the surviving Jedi to try and form some kind of resistance against the Empire.


----------



## Blatman (Sep 21, 2011)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Vader almost died when he got lured into a trap against about 8 Jedi consisting of some Knights and Masters.  Its part of the scene from Skywalker's sig. He was in an old mining chamber surrounded by Jedi just as in the picture in the sig.
> 
> It was basically another, "I sense Lord Vader is in trouble" moment where It was Sidious who saved his ass by sending in troopers to "call him back." From there it was where Sidious said he would spread rumors of Darth Vader tracking down a gathering of no less than 50 Jedi where he owned all of them on his own.
> 
> It was to deter the surviving Jedi to try and form some kind of resistance against the Empire.



Anakin without life support would have been a different story though, the guy had so much potential and lost most force power abilities cos Obi Wan disabled him(don't mean he had them before but sidious would have taught him them)

Anyone know where I can see the full dialogue with revan?


----------



## Khyle (Sep 21, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This game is sure going to pay for what it has done to the most iconic character of the Old Republic era. Most KOTOR fans aren't going to understand Revan dying at the hands of 3-4 level 30 characters, it doesn't matter if they are suppossed to be heroes, the best of the best and shit like that. People will not approve of this, and I don't either.

It will be one of the most criticized parts of the game, for sure. STORY STORY STORY, and then this? Seriously?  After watching the video I was on the verge of saying "Fuck this shit", honestly. But I've been following this game since the very first moment it was revealed and I will at least give it a chance, but -as Anakin said once- "my faith in them has been... shaken". 

I bet they will have to spend days and days at the forums, twitter, etc. putting up excuses for what they've done.


----------



## serger989 (Sep 21, 2011)

Seriously guys once you start playing the stories you will all more or less understand.

Anyways the new build adds;

Some info from the new client that is currently available to F&F beta testers only

Chapter 3 polish
world pvp
operations
heroic flashpoints
2 new flashpoints
Dresssing Rooms
New LFG Tool
Marking targets
Hologram Fixes
Lag fixes
Chained flight paths
LS/DS vendors at Vaiken Spacedock and Carrick Station
AC choice made in Carrik Station, prior to coruscant
In-combat stealth is in, similar to wow vanish; it resets combat.
New animation for stealth is in, lightsabers gets deactivated and the animation is kinda translucent.

"There is going to be more content than last build. We also don't test all content with all test groups (see my previous comments about Eternity Vault), so you can still expect surprises even after we launch"

And much more, this is the "release" build. This honestly addresses a ton of the issues we all complained about in beta. Something like target of target didn't exist, now it does etc. I'm pretty pumped to say the least


----------



## strongarm85 (Sep 21, 2011)

Guild Phase 2 Started today. Everyone can draft up their Allies and Enemies now.

My guild currently has 2 Allies set up and we're looking for an Enemy Guild


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wqxa5O7UpWY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 24, 2011)

The game's release is scheduled to the 20 December 2011 in the US
and 22 December 2011 on the EU.

*insert imperial theme*


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 24, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> The game's release is scheduled to the 20 December 2011 in the US
> and 22 December 2011 on the EU.
> 
> *insert imperial theme*



Where did you learn this?


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Sep 24, 2011)

On the website.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 24, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Where did you learn this?



Well, on the official Bioware SW:TOR site.

There's a big news on the 1st page.


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 24, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Well, on the official Bioware SW:TOR site.
> 
> There's a big news on the 1st page.



Wow..this came out of nowhere..

I would have expected a big press conference or a tease on a site with a timer or something.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 24, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Wow..this came out of nowhere..
> 
> I would have expected a big press conference or a tease on a site with a timer or something.



Countdowns are so pass?.


----------



## serger989 (Sep 24, 2011)

And just 5 days before my birthday, pretty nice news


----------



## LMJ (Sep 24, 2011)

Lawls, releasing it right at Christmas. INC shit loads of Christmas Gifts.


----------



## Sparrow (Sep 25, 2011)

The Old Republic is getting released on my birthday. I feel that this is not a coincidence - it is fate.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 25, 2011)

I never even knew that the spec requirements were up. Even though my comp can handle it well. I always wondering what they were.


----------



## Corran (Sep 25, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Wow..this came out of nowhere..
> 
> I would have expected a big press conference or a tease on a site with a timer or something.



Was announced at Eurogamer Convention in front a room full of fans, seems like a good way to do it to me 

But fuck yeah finally a release date! And its after the November/December game rush so I can catch up!


----------



## Eevihl (Sep 25, 2011)

December will be the greatest month this year.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 25, 2011)

There's an interview in youtube about story telling.

Q : If you have the power to throw lightning out of your fingers, how often would that option show up in conversations ?

A : A LOT. Believe me, it will be hard for someone who have Force Lightning to stay Light Side because he will have always this little option "Zap the fucker."

It would be like.

NPC : "Well, would you help me save my friend ?"

Dark Jedi says :
A - Okay, but I'm going to kill you if you stand in my way.
B - Pay me and I'll think about it.
C - Over my dead body
D - *Zap the fucker*


----------



## Muk (Sep 25, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> There's an interview in youtube about.
> 
> Q : If you have the power to throw lightning out of your fingers, how often would that option show up in conversations ?
> 
> ...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jj-SPt-DojQ&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]

you mean this one


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 25, 2011)

Muk said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jj-SPt-DojQ&feature=feedu[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> you mean this one



Indeed, indeed. That sounds promising.


----------



## Corran (Sep 25, 2011)

Smuggler needs the option "Shoot the fucker" too


----------



## valerian (Sep 25, 2011)

Bounty Hunter need a "Torch the fucker" option as well.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 25, 2011)

Why did I buy a Mac? 

Fml.


----------



## Corran (Sep 25, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Why did I buy a Mac?
> 
> Fml.



I bought a gaming laptop because I knew this was coming


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 25, 2011)

Corran said:


> I bought a gaming laptop because I knew this was coming


I can't afford it right now.


----------



## Corran (Sep 26, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I can't afford it right now.



You have a few months to save up


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Sep 26, 2011)

You can always just run boot camp on it.  That's what I'm gonna do.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 2, 2011)

starkiller88 said:


> You can always just run boot camp on it.  That's what I'm gonna do.


I might, but bootcamp just annoys me sometimes, Windows doesn't _feel_ right on a Mac.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 5, 2011)

They fixed it now, it works fine now.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 5, 2011)

Still nothing for Europe .
Bioware trolled my fandom .


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 5, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Still nothing for Europe .
> Bioware trolled my fandom .



Yep.

They didn't even bother to show us the finger.


----------



## Khyle (Oct 5, 2011)

At least some europeans got invited to the beta weekends (not me , but some fellow spaniards did, and many others from the rest of the european launch countries).


----------



## Taleran (Oct 5, 2011)

This game makes me laugh. Everything about it from its release date to its features make it look like nothing but a rush job to cash in on the bazillion Star Wars / Bioware fans.

Also the entire Companion thing is so incredibly wrong headed in this genre and kinda proves that Bioware is so entirely out their element here.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 5, 2011)

Taleran said:


> This game makes me laugh. Everything about it from its release date to its features make it look like nothing but a rush job to cash in on the bazillion Star Wars / Bioware fans.
> 
> Also the entire Companion thing is so incredibly wrong headed in this genre and kinda proves that Bioware is so entirely out their element here.



Rushed Job ? After all the years they worked on it ?


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 5, 2011)

1. Deffinately not a rush job. The game's been in development for nearly 6 years. No MMO to to date has received this level of polish prior to release.

2. Just because no other game has ever implemented a companion system like this before doesn't mean that it's a bad idea.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah especially with it coming out 4 days before Christmas and having only been on any kind of beta for little over 2 months at this point and 4 months at launch, no kinds of stress  tests or open betas in the works at all it all reeks of amateurish when it comes to the pitfalls of MassivelyMultiplayerOnline game.

However so much of the development is for features that only really impact the game on superficial levels or in single player focused ways it all looks like a mess.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 5, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Yeah especially with it coming out 4 days before Christmas and having only been on any kind of beta for little over 2 months at this point and 4 months at launch, no kinds of stress  tests or open betas in the works at all it all reeks of amateurish when it comes to the pitfalls of MassivelyMultiplayerOnline game.
> 
> However so much of the development is for features that only really impact the game on superficial levels or in single player focused ways it all looks like a mess.



Game Testing has been going on for over a year and a half.

The invite numbers for the next waves of weekend invities are in big enough numbers to stress test the servers.

There is a lot of content in the game that your only going to be able to experience with other players, like Heroic Quests, Flashpoints, and Operations.

Honestly everything you've just said is wrong on one level or another. It seems more like your trolling to me than someone who has actually been following this game.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 5, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Yep.
> 
> They didn't even bother to show us the finger.



I don't know what you guys are talking about. There are several people from the EU testing this time around.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 5, 2011)

Really ? I missed the memo then.


----------



## serger989 (Oct 5, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Game Testing has been going on for over a year and a half.
> 
> The invite numbers for the next waves of weekend invities are in big enough numbers to stress test the servers.
> 
> ...



I agree with you there... Does seem more like trolling... This game is one of the most polished games people will play. The sense of scale, presentation, movement (It is NOT clunky, it is incredibly smooth, like WoW/Single player games), combat animations... Everything is superb. The only problem I have with it is that it's literally WoW in space with spoken KOTOR quests. Whether that's a problem or not who knows as it stands now I'm more pumped about the changes Guild Wars 2 is bringing. Oh and companions are amazing they are one of my favorite things about the game and are far more in depth than you would immediately assume, saying they don't work is like saying pets don't work in MMOs, pure trolling. They add quite a bit to the game and some of them have ridiculously amazing stories (I'm looking at you Lord Scourge).


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 11, 2011)

Well I'm back from a long Beta Weekend. I picked a Bounty Hunter and went as far as I possibly could in the Bounty Hunter's Class Story. I made it threw all of my class quests past Tatooine and completed all the world Quests on Hutta, Drommond Kaas, Balmora, Nar Shadda, and Most of Tatooine.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 11, 2011)

*checking mail*

Holy Shit ! I've been chosen for a beta test period 

*dies from over hypeness*

I'm from Europe, don't know if I can play with you guys.


----------



## Khyle (Oct 11, 2011)

Congratulations, man.

I hope they invite more Europeans soon, and not only people from France and Germany  Good to see that EU Testing is finally going to start, though.



strongarm85 said:


> Well I'm back from a long Beta Weekend. I picked a Bounty Hunter and went as far as I possibly could in the Bounty Hunter's Class Story. I made it threw all of my class quests past Tatooine and completed all the world Quests on Hutta, Drommond Kaas, Balmora, Nar Shadda, and Most of Tatooine.


So, is the game worth it? Did it meet your expectations? Say something, brah.


----------



## Corran (Oct 11, 2011)

I GOT MAIL AND I'M FROM AUSTRALIA!!!! 
I never thought it would happen


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Oct 11, 2011)

I've actually been testing for the last 3 weeks. 

Congrats for getting in as well.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 12, 2011)

Khyle said:


> So, is the game worth it? Did it meet your expectations? Say something, brah.



Yeah, I was exhausted when I posted last night.

Yeah, the game is definitively worth it. I think the decision to add an interactive story elements to questing was a great idea and will pay off.

And the game really doesn't feel like a single player a game at all.

Its more like a Knights of the Old Republic game that you can play with as many people as you want.

I have absolute confidence that this game is going to succeed and do well.

Are there are any downsides?


----------



## Corran (Oct 12, 2011)

starkiller88 said:


> I've actually been testing for the last 3 weeks.
> 
> Congrats for getting in as well.



You Australian too?


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Oct 12, 2011)

Was in both testing weekends. Loved the game. Been following it for years. Will play at release.

Rolling Sith Assassin.


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Oct 12, 2011)

Corran said:


> You Australian too?



Nope.  American.


----------



## Corran (Oct 12, 2011)

starkiller88 said:


> Nope.  American.




Well my point was that I was surprised I got in since Australia still has no release date for the game 
Will be interesting to see how my connection to servers will handle


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 12, 2011)

The pvp is great in this game. Its like they took the pvp from Warhammer, squashed all the bugs, and used story to make it more interesting.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 12, 2011)

Playing the beta. on Carth Onasi EU server.
Currently rolling a Jedi Knight lvl11. A Sentinel build.
I'm questing and levelling in Coruscant.
Having a blast. This game is awesome.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 13, 2011)

Gratz!


----------



## Khyle (Oct 13, 2011)

What a bunch of lucky bastards. I've been following this game since the very day it was revealed and all I've got is leaked info and my endless rage as the future Sith Warrior I am. I hate you!


----------



## Ziko (Oct 13, 2011)

Khyle said:


> What a bunch of lucky bastards. I've been following this game since the very day it was revealed and all I got is leaked info and my endless rage as the future Sith Warrior I am. I hate you!


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Oct 13, 2011)

Well, while I'm grateful for the two weekend tests BioWare has given me. I too want full beta.

Missing Khem Val.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 13, 2011)

Currently jedi sentinel at lvl16.
got my ship, tested space battles. Visited Tyton, Ord Mantell, Corsucant and I'm currently on Taris
Every class seems to play really differently.

And BH seems to get money very very easily. Flashpoints ( aka multiplayer heroic quests or dungeons ) really differs from the standarts wow etablished.

You go from pushing Siths outside your ship to invading theirs and killing the commander with multiple story roads in it.


----------



## serger989 (Oct 13, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Currently jedi sentinel at lvl16.
> got my ship, tested space battles. Visited Tyton, Ord Mantell, Corsucant and I'm currently on Taris
> Every class seems to play really differently.
> 
> ...



If you want to make money get Slicing. I made over 200k before I was 20... Was a trooper, classes don't really get more money, more often it's if you're dark side and do things for credits which evil people offer, for all classes


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 13, 2011)

serger989 said:


> If you want to make money get Slicing. I made over 200k before I was 20... Was a trooper, classes don't really get more money, more often it's if you're dark side and do things for credits which evil people offer, for all classes



Meh, me Lawful Good. Me don't care for money.


----------



## Skywalker (Oct 13, 2011)

You lucky guys.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 14, 2011)

New information from NYCC.

European Release date has been pushed up to 12/20. Technically speaking, Europe will get the game hours before the US to does. 

New 2nd Opperation has been confirmed.

The game is going to ship with 15 flashpoints.

Game is launching with 3 warzones.

There is a new trialer called signs of war. The trailer features Illum quite prominantly. It looks like Illum is going to be a big rvr world.



The release date was also announced earlier than origionally intended, the plan was for them to announce the release date at NYCC originally according to Stephen Ried.


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2011)

That trailer is so badass. Open world Pvp on pve servers? Fuck yeah.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 15, 2011)

The World said:


> That trailer is so badass. Open world Pvp on pve servers? Fuck yeah.



Damn right.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 15, 2011)

So anyhow i was reading up on the general forums and still finding people who aren't sure they'll like the story aspect of the game, and lot of people speculating that the story will turn away the MMO masses who just want to click "accept" and do their quest.

So anyhow I when you do get into the beta you get your own private little message board that you can only post in if you get a beta invite.

I spent quite a bit of time after the testing period was over talking to other people about our experiences. There were a lot of people in our testing group. Enough that they were eventually forced to bring on 7 servers to provide service, (which by the way went very smoothly). And all of those players got access to the same forums after testing was over.

There was literally 1 guy who didn't like the story getting in the way of his questing. That guy was accused of being a troll, and when he defended his point he clarified his play style. Essentially, he didn't want to spoil himself in the story and just wanted to skip to the end so he never bothered to listen to any of the story the whole time, and he said that he planned to listen to the story when he played the game at launch. He was mostly complaining that his one play style of skipping story wasn't fun for him.


----------



## Corran (Oct 16, 2011)

So after my weekend here are some of my impressions.
I have no mmo experience so this was an interesting learning curve at first. Took me about 2 hours to figure half of it out .
I chose Smuggler and that probably wasn't the right choice for first time since the cover system is really weird in the beginning and you die so easily.
But once I got in to it I was having lots of fun, especially when I would randomly team up with someone to help with quests. The first Heroic mission on Carrak station was very cool too, teamed up with some strangers and tackled it. Died a lot against the Sith warrior boss though.
Group conversations are probably one of my most favourite parts of the game. Such a great feeling to win the conversation thingy. At one point everyone picked the lightside option and I picked a neutral one and I won the convo so we went down that conversation path and in the end there was another lightside option so everyone ended up getting double the lightside points. Its stuff like that which makes this game a lot of fun.

So in the end I got to lvl 15 and advanced as a Scoundrel, which is a good thing because in a couple of herioc quests healing the commandos became very important. So many quests on Coruscant, this game will eat my life


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 17, 2011)

Corran said:


> So after my weekend here are some of my impressions.
> I have no mmo experience so this was an interesting learning curve at first. Took me about 2 hours to figure half of it out .
> I chose Smuggler and that probably wasn't the right choice for first time since the cover system is really weird in the beginning and you die so easily.
> But once I got in to it I was having lots of fun, especially when I would randomly team up with someone to help with quests. The first Heroic mission on Carrak station was very cool too, teamed up with some strangers and tackled it. Died a lot against the Sith warrior boss though.
> ...



I tried the Bounty Hunter, oh boy.

Each Time you talk to someone, each time, you can kill someone. I'm not kidding.

*Spoiler*: __ 




Mum NPC : Blah blah blah my son must become a Sith, his father is too much of a pussy. Take him from him. 

You : Credits first. 

Took the quest, met the father.

Father NPC : My son will not become a Sith. Siths are evil and bad.

You : Oh yes, he will.  *blasts the father*.

Son NPC : Holy Shit ! I'm going to my mom.


----------



## Wan (Oct 17, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> There is a new trialer called signs of war. The trailer features Illum quite prominantly. It looks like Illum is going to be a big rvr world.
> 
> 
> 
> The release date was also announced earlier than origionally intended, the plan was for them to announce the release date at NYCC originally according to Stephen Ried.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 17, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> I tried the Bounty Hunter, oh boy.
> 
> Each Time you talk to someone, each time, you can kill someone. I'm not kidding.
> 
> ...



They throw you a curve ball on Nar Shadda


*Spoiler*: __ 



When you finally track down your target on Nar Shaddah, killing him is actually the light option.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm level 32 right now.
I just did the "Free the imprisoned Jedi" first part.
I still didn't finished the 2nd part ( lvl36 mobs are kicking my ass. )
I do admit the first part was epic as hell.

Story Part ahead, read at your own risk

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ok here it comes
*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't say I didn't warn you.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Full spoiler ahead
*Spoiler*: __ 



NOT !  Spoilers are bad for you.













Sorry I had to say that.


----------



## Corran (Oct 17, 2011)

Level 32? Godamn you must of put a few hours in to the game 
I usually have to take a break every couple hours for health reasons


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 18, 2011)

Corran said:


> Level 32? Godamn you must of put a few hours in to the game
> I usually have to take a break every couple hours for health reasons



I started a week and a half ago. And I usually do party levelling, since you get more XP when you're in a group party ( You get some of the XP they get for quests ).

But flashpoints and stuff make you level fast.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 18, 2011)

Absolutely, Heroic Quests and Flashpoints are the fastest way to level. Since group sizes are small its actually not too difficult to level a lot by doing them either.

In the earlier flashpoints you can actually sub in a companion for good results. For Black Talon its actually a pretty good idea to bring Mako since she has 2 heals by that point, where as in the build I played a lot of people don't get healing abilities of their own until after their advanced classes.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 20, 2011)

I might have dropped the gun a little bit. The Press Embargo has dropped today, which means that everybody in the Press who has gotten a chance to play the game is now free to talk about it. There will be a lot of articles go up on a lot of websites over the next few days. Beta Testers are still bound by the NDA, but the press can talk about the game more freely.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 21, 2011)

New build tomorrow, characters erased 

I hope for some translation corrections, the french version haves rooms for improvement.

I had so much fun with the BH.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 22, 2011)

I agree the BH kicks ass. Are you going to be rolling BH when the game goes live?


----------



## valerian (Oct 22, 2011)

Just watched some videos on alterswtor and my hype is slowly coming back.


----------



## Cocoa (Oct 26, 2011)

Oman said:


> Wait wait wait.  Did I see a SELKATH in that video.
> 
> Epic trailer is epic.  Looks like we might get some pretty large scale battles.
> 
> Why have I not been invited to the beta.  I pre-ordered.


Satele and the unnamed trooper are still together!


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 26, 2011)

Satele Spoiler


*Spoiler*: __ 



Satele also had a kid at some point, that she gave away to her one of her earlier masters to be raised when the Kid was 6 months old. Said kid was raised by said master until he was about 13 or so and went threw of a plot of preparation training to become a Jedi, only for him to journey to the Jedi Temple and find out that wasn't even force sensitive at all. And eventually he went on to become a Republic Spy.


----------



## Muk (Oct 26, 2011)

dont they usually know if a child is force sensitive or not 

as in they feel the force flowing through someone? 

how could they missed something so trivial at child birth


----------



## Corran (Oct 26, 2011)

I really gotta stop coming in this thread with all the spoilers


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Oct 26, 2011)

So I herd u guyz liek Star Wars:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gy_quZGy610[/YOUTUBE]

You're welcome.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 27, 2011)

Muk said:


> dont they usually know if a child is force sensitive or not
> 
> as in they feel the force flowing through someone?
> 
> how could they missed something so trivial at child birth



Well the guy who trained him is a bit crazy. I'm sure he had his reasons. He probably felt that it was his birthright to be trained regardless of whither or not he could be trained.

But hell, even by this era the Jedi have forgotten more about the force then they currently know.

Take Holocrons for instance. Holocrons for thousands of years where used by various Jedi to store their teachings to pass on to future generations, but the holocrons themselves where actually little more than interactive journals with an advanced AI.

People still knew how to make them during the Knights of the Old Republic era, but a few years down the line they're old technology left by the way side, and by Luke's era they're so rare as to be considered artifacts.


----------



## The World (Oct 27, 2011)

Dungeon Runs in Star Wars: The Old Republic


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 27, 2011)

Smuggler, BH or Soldier.
Maybe I'll roll a Jedi Knight again, but I'll spech him Guardian.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 27, 2011)

The World said:


> Dungeon Runs in Star Wars: The Old Republic



Hammer Station


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hammer Station is also a quest on the Empire Side. Malgus actually gives you the quest. Someone's trying to cover it up.

On the Empire side when you do that quest Malgus explains that it's an old Republic Super Weapon that was discarded and was supposed to be destroyed by flying it into a sun. However, the team that was supposed to destroy the station left before witnessing it's destruction, and the engines failed before it reached the sun, allowing the station to sit there for several years before it was found by race of aliens who recovered the station. The Aliens had been fighting against the Empire since before the previous war, so they chose to use the weapon to perform terrorist attacks against Imperial worlds.

In the end on the Empire side you take advantage of the information learned from the station to sow civil unrest and to further dissolve the treaty of Courscant. 




（╯?□?）╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 28, 2011)

Anybody here watch Gamebreaker.tv?


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 28, 2011)

I do occasionally.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm assuming you watched the last swtor show then? They make a big deal about the UI but for me I never really changed the UI's in any mmo I played. Is it really as bad as they say?


----------



## serger989 (Oct 28, 2011)

Eevihl said:


> I'm assuming you watched the last swtor show then? They make a big deal about the UI but for me I never really changed the UI's in any mmo I played. Is it really as bad as they say?



I like the UI but it does need some changes but I'm with you on that I don't change my UI in mmo's. I used to... But it became a big hassle for me lol. The UI needs small things like scaling options, positioning of bars, simpler descriptions in the preferences (that shit needs to be organized better), chat linking, it's all pretty basic, should be easy for them to put in. The UI looks fantastic though.


----------



## strongarm85 (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh yeah, the UI as a whole looks great, it just needs more customization options so you can re-position and resize things.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 31, 2011)

Remors says the beta is on again in the USA.
In EU it's been 2 weeks since the servers went down for the new client build.

2 weeks for a new build ? Better get that fixed for the release.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 1, 2011)

The leaked beta patch notes suggest that a lot features where implemented in the patch, along with some changes to skill trees and things of that nature.

More pre-order numbers were published for TOR Yesterday. Tor has over 750,000 pre orders at this point. Those only include retail store pre-orders in the US. They don't include pre-orders from other countries, and they don't include online purchases, such as Amazon or Origin.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 3, 2011)

Guild Phase 3 started today. This is the point in the Guild Progam where they start to assign guilds to servers.


----------



## The World (Nov 3, 2011)

I saw class customization the other day, like going from a smuggler to scoundrel or gunslinger. Looks pretty cool.

Ah here's the site on it.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 5, 2011)

Early Access was announced today on the Tor Website as part of the Friday Update. Early Access will be staggered, the people who pre-ordered first will get into early access sooner. There had been some speculation by some that collector's edition pre-orders will get in first, but that is not the case. Also the Imperial Agent Progression Trailer was released today.


----------



## valerian (Nov 5, 2011)

Operative looks fun.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah, operatives IS fun.
And Dual Wielders got buffed this build.

Nobody plays Beta here ? I'm Bess on Leviathan server.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 9, 2011)

I got an email for a beta invite yesterday. I clicked on the respond now button but got a page not found error on the swtor site. 

the email had a link that it redirected me to so that I could sign into swtor.com but it was not a secure connection. however when I browsed to what looked like the same login page, it was a secure connection. 

someone trying to scam me


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah they sent out a mass mailing. You'll get another one in the coming days, I got one too.

This test is going to be a big one. This is part of the big test that executives at Sony were talking about a few days ago in regards to SW:TOR's launch and that "Thousands and Thousands" of people would be playing TOR in the beta soon.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 14, 2011)

But hey! The great news is everybody who signed up for the Beta is going to get to be in the Beta. That's 1.5 million Invite they're sending out, plus invites are being distributed by other sites as well.

This is going to be the big beta. This is going to be the beta, where afterwards they can go ahead and drop the NDA because over a million people will have had a chance to play the game.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm currently lv38 Mercenary/BH on the Beta.

Did a lot of interesting spoilerish stuffs. I won't talk about it, but it left me @_@.

Did all the flashpoints up until lvl38.

Anyway, new build today.


----------



## Muk (Nov 17, 2011)

i got an email for beta testing .... but my internet sucks


----------



## The Boss (Nov 17, 2011)

Does anyone want my code invite to the Beta? I've decided I wont play the MMO.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 17, 2011)

If your one of the 1.5 million accounts that have been signed up on the beta, don't use his code, it could mess up your chances of getting in. If you haven't signed up then by all means, take his code.

Mind if I ask why your not going to play?


----------



## The Boss (Nov 17, 2011)

Because.. _priorities_.  

Also I don't want to get hook. My body isn't ready for a MMO.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 18, 2011)

The NDA dropped! We can officially go on the forums and talk about stuff now!


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 19, 2011)

By the way, Revan doesn't die at the end of that fight at around level 38 or so.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 19, 2011)

He doesn't? 

Are you sure?

Also,if someone could hook me up with a beta code,I wouldn't mind..


----------



## The Boss (Nov 19, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> He doesn't?
> 
> Are you sure?
> 
> Also,if someone could hook me up with a beta code,I wouldn't mind..



My code expired last night. :c


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 19, 2011)

The Boss said:


> My code expired last night. :c



D'oh!

Did you at least try the game?

And if so did you enjoy it?


----------



## The Boss (Nov 19, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> D'oh!
> 
> Did you at least try the game?
> 
> And if so did you enjoy it?



No, I want to.. but I resist it. I can't afford to get addicted onto an MMO.  Bioware is trying to pull me in with the voice actors they have... NOPE.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 19, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> By the way, Revan doesn't die at the end of that fight at around level 38 or so.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Fought him twice.
From my point of view, he did exploded into lightning last time I did the flashpoint.

Revan is probably the hardest boss of the game on the Sith side of the game when you fight him.

Mutliple times, the fight ended in a matter of seconds.

The videos you saw doesn't do him justice, the game is significantly harder since that time.

HK-47 is tough, but not for the same reasons. ( Supposed you have just the level required for the Flashpoint though )


----------



## Naruto (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a beta code and redeemed it. Then I realized it was for a beta test *weekend*. The client is 27gbs.

Fuck that shit. I'm running out of disk space, I don't want to try it that badly.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 19, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Fought him twice.
> From my point of view, he did exploded into lightning last time I did the flashpoint.
> 
> Revan is probably the hardest boss of the game on the Sith side of the game when you fight him.
> ...



Revan either escapes or becomes a force ghost.


----------



## valerian (Nov 19, 2011)

Anyone here played a Vanguard?


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 19, 2011)

No, but I did play a Bounty Hunter Power Tech.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 20, 2011)

What's with all the spoilers on here?

Makes me not want to visit this thread anymore for updates.


----------



## stavrakas (Nov 20, 2011)

Nakor said:


> What's with all the spoilers on here?
> 
> Makes me not want to visit this thread anymore for updates.



Yeah, at least use spoiler tags people. Game's not even out yet :/


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 20, 2011)

Eh, sorry. Revan was a pretty heavy topic here about a month or so back.


----------



## The World (Nov 22, 2011)

I guess I missed the Beta huh?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 22, 2011)

The World said:


> I guess I missed the Beta huh?



Actually no.

The beta starts on the 26'th of November and ends on the 28'th of November.

And everybody that opted in for the beta before 11.11.11 will be able to play the game.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 22, 2011)

And even if you didn't opt in to beta test the game, there are lots of websites out there with weekend beta keys that are being given away.


----------



## Muk (Nov 22, 2011)

oh its a weekend beta thing? i am not going to try it out then. not worth my time to dl something that's 20 gig and i only get to play it for a weekend


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 22, 2011)

This shit is America-only?

fuck this then


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 22, 2011)

No, it is not America only. There are no region locks.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 22, 2011)

Just try again


----------



## The World (Nov 23, 2011)

*Ship Combat in The Old Republic*


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 25, 2011)

Weekenders, I'm on The Leviathan server. Toon : Urshayra.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 25, 2011)

My "play" button is still grey

the fuck


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 25, 2011)

So far how it's the game?


----------



## Corran (Nov 26, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> My "play" button is still grey
> 
> the fuck



Some people don't get access untill 10am CST, so we got to wait a while


----------



## Akuma (Nov 26, 2011)

Is this game worth getting for me? Im a huge fan of the series but I kind of expect an MMO at the same time. A standard MMO that is.

I dont like PSO and it seems like its sort of similar the way the game works.


----------



## serger989 (Nov 26, 2011)

Really wish I could log out and make characters, but it just hangs forever and then you gotta wait 5 minutes. Had the full beta for a while but haven't really touched it... Still don't know when I'm gonna pick this game up. It runs a whole lot better now that I got a new cpu but, I still feel like I'm playing WoW in space with bioware voice acting and quests in the end >< It's just the end game seems to be the same, with less to do, so my only desirable option is to create alts which I have done after my 50 but I can only make so many of them before it gets to me  Maybe I just burned out on MMOs in general.


----------



## stavrakas (Nov 26, 2011)

Holy shit the game's awesome. It feels like playing a kotor MMO. The quests are great, voice overs are amazing and I love the environments. And I'm still lvl 9, I'm sure it's gonna get even better when I start pvping, doing flashpoints, heroic quests etc.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 26, 2011)

I think I am going to buy this.

If 
*Spoiler*: __ 



a certain character's fate is true to what I heard about.


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 26, 2011)

My "Play" button's still inactive.


----------



## Khyle (Nov 26, 2011)

Game is awesome. It's as good as I was hoping it to be.

Can't say much because I haven't even got to level 10, but I've played a bit with like 5 classes and I loved it. Sith Warrior and Imperial Agent especially.

The story and the dialogues might end up being annoying in the long run, but so far they really do make a difference for the better. Great job BW!


----------



## Eevihl (Nov 26, 2011)

Made a hot cyborg chick I did


----------



## Balisha (Nov 26, 2011)

Mmm, I'm probably going to cancel my pre-order. One weekend in the beta was more than enough SWTOR for a lifetime. Such a tremendous disappointment. 

I'm amazed BioWare managed to make a combat system this boring. Loved the dialogue sequences and the general story presentation, but neither can truly make up for the blandness of the gameplay.


----------



## Muk (Nov 27, 2011)

does anyone else have trouble logging in? i've spend the last day or two trying to log into the launcher and every time after a reset it says my password is incorrect. so much fucking bullshit. don't think i'll be playing it after all


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 27, 2011)

Muk said:


> does anyone else have trouble logging in? i've spend the last day or two trying to log into the launcher and every time after a reset it says my password is incorrect. so much fucking bullshit. don't think i'll be playing it after all



Of course, due to security policy changing, passwords must be changed, just reset your password and you're done.
It's written all over on the board.


----------



## Muk (Nov 27, 2011)

i've reset the password like 10 times now and then there is the security question 

w/e can't log into my account anymore


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 27, 2011)

Muk said:


> does anyone else have trouble logging in? i've spend the last day or two trying to log into the launcher and every time after a reset it says my password is incorrect. so much fucking bullshit. don't think i'll be playing it after all



Maybe your e-mail/username isn't entered correctly. Its easy to overlook something like that, even though you can read it and everything.


----------



## Eevihl (Nov 27, 2011)

Answer the security question?


----------



## Muk (Nov 27, 2011)

i did, email password are correct, and my security question is also correct 

it still says i am misstyping it and locking me out  anyways i gave up on installing that shit. not playing this game


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 27, 2011)

So,played with Jedi Consular (my preffered class before this beta),Jedi Knight,Sith Warrior and Bounty Hunter.

Holy shit,the stories on the Empire side are much,much better than on the Republic side from what I have seen so far,although the JK's story did seem to improve later.

The Bounty Hunter makes you feel badass and fleshes out the dark underside of the Empire pretty well,but the Sith Warrior..man oh man..

There are some blood-curling choices to make there,there is tension,mystery and it's generally awesome,dark and twisted.

I have to say after this beta I think I am going to be playing my first char as a Sith Warrior.


----------



## valerian (Nov 27, 2011)

What makes the Empire side stories better than the Republic's? And how's the Smuggler story, or smugglers in general?


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 27, 2011)

valerian said:


> What makes the Empire side stories better than the Republic's? And how's the Smuggler story, or smugglers in general?



Well,the choices and ways in which you can make them,together with the overall feeling of the story (but as I said,the Jedi Knight's story starts to get better later on).

Also,they greatly conveyed how the Sith think and act,and why they hate the Jedi and the Jedi seek to end them in return.

I wanted to learn more about them.


I haven't played with the Smuggler,but from what I am told,they are a blast to play and have an excellent story,perhaps the best on the Republic's side.


----------



## serger989 (Nov 27, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Well,the choices and ways in which you can make them,together with the overall feeling of the story (but as I said,the Jedi Knight's story starts to get better later on).
> 
> Also,they greatly conveyed how the Sith think and act,and why they hate the Jedi and the Jedi seek to end them in return.
> 
> ...



I'd argue they have an extremely weak 3rd act while the Jedi Knight and Warrior have the stories with the most relevance and "AAA" feel to the overall plot (especially through their companions). Though everyone has pretty important companions, the Knight and Warrior no doubt have the most important towards the story.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Lord Scourge for the Knight and Jaesa for the Warrior. Though Risha is very important for the smuggler. I've explored everyone up to 30 except the Bounty Hunter and I've witnessed the Knight, Warrior, Agent and most of the Smuggler and Inquisitor complete storyline with friends. Every story is badass but the importance for the Warrior and Knight storyline is impossible to ignore.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 27, 2011)

Muk said:


> i did, email password are correct, and my security question is also correct
> 
> it still says i am misstyping it and locking me out  anyways i gave up on installing that shit. not playing this game



Are you sure you just weren't being trolled by your capslock key?

Anyhow if your account is locked you have to call customer support to have it unlocked.


----------



## serger989 (Nov 27, 2011)

I must say I'm really ticked off they even took out the color matching to your chestpiece for this phase. Pretty stupid to even bother with wondering how people will react. People look like clowns and you don't really get the chance to look how you want. It's also annoying they took out the option to change advanced classes. For instance, how exactly are people even going to get a feeling of a Shadow or Assassinr? Or simply the direct opposite of what you start out playing? (Commando for Trooper, Gunslinger for Smuggler, Sentinel for Knight, Marauder, Shadow, Assassin, etc) You don't exactly get the feeling of wanting to be a shadow as a consular when you are given the option since you don't get to explore broader melee attacks, buffs or any form of stealth. A one or two time chance to change is still required, if it's not in at release expect a shit storm to change their mind.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 27, 2011)

valerian said:


> What makes the Empire side stories better than the Republic's? And how's the Smuggler story, or smugglers in general?





Ciupy said:


> Well,the choices and ways in which you can make them,together with the overall feeling of the story (but as I said,the Jedi Knight's story starts to get better later on).
> 
> Also,they greatly conveyed how the Sith think and act,and why they hate the Jedi and the Jedi seek to end them in return.
> 
> ...



The reason why each class story feels different is because each class story was written by an entirely different writter. Drew Karpyshyn wrote the Sith Warrior's Storyline. He was the lead Writter for Knights  of the Old Republic and wrote the Darth Bane Series and the Revan Novels.

Daniel Erikson was the lead writer for the whole project. He wrote all about the Empire and the Emperor and generally set up the frame work for the rest of the writers to work in. He also wrote the Jedi Knight Storyline. Each Class storyline was written by a completely different person, while at each step along the way, each writer worked in collaboration with the other writers on their projects. This has lead to each class storyline having drastically different feels to them, while still having an interweaving narrative.

Daniel Erikison wrote the story for Baldur's Gate, Neverwinter Nights, he wasn't as involved in KoTOR, but he wrote the story for Jade Empire and shortly after jade Empire came out he started working SWTOR.



serger989 said:


> I'd argue they have an extremely weak 3rd act while the Jedi Knight and Warrior have the stories with the most relevance and "AAA" feel to the overall plot (especially through their companions). Though everyone has pretty important companions, the Knight and Warrior no doubt have the most important towards the story.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Not surprising given who wrote the story-lines for the Jedi Knight and the Warrior.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 27, 2011)

serger989 said:


> I must say I'm really ticked off they even took out the color matching to your chestpiece for this phase. Pretty stupid to even bother with wondering how people will react. People look like clowns and you don't really get the chance to look how you want. It's also annoying they took out the option to change advanced classes. For instance, how exactly are people even going to get a feeling of a Shadow or Assassinr? Or simply the direct opposite of what you start out playing? (Commando for Trooper, Gunslinger for Smuggler, Sentinel for Knight, Marauder, Shadow, Assassin, etc) You don't exactly get the feeling of wanting to be a shadow as a consular when you are given the option since you don't get to explore broader melee attacks, buffs or any form of stealth. A one or two time chance to change is still required, if it's not in at release expect a shit storm to change their mind.



The implication was that it was going to be put back in before launch. Usually when they completely remove a feature it's to revamp it.

One of the issues they were having with the color matching when I played was the way the color matching worked before could occasionally cause the entire skin to fail to load and and replace the skin with an "default" skin. The most noticable way I saw this was when a Sith Warrior on a run Black Tallon, and this Big bad Sith Warrior Juggernaught in the group equipped some new boots he got. The skin on the boots was replaced with a hotpink skin that had the words "default" written all over it in greenish purple letters. It was actually quite pretty funny.


----------



## valerian (Nov 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]1nhysbJr2PQ[/YOUTUBE]

I thought there wasn't going to be any pop culture references in this game.


----------



## Corran (Nov 27, 2011)

^That is really awesome 

Tried Jedi Knight this weekend and managed to play with a friend. Class wasn't too bad and the close range combat was fun. Very different compared to the Smuggler I played before.


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 28, 2011)

Got to level 16 with a Vanguard. I had fun-the Trooper story seems pretty engaging and the sheer scale of the enviroments is awesome, even if it nostrilfucked my processor a few times. I still don't know if I'll be buying the full game, though.


----------



## serger989 (Nov 28, 2011)

If Daniel wrote the knight and warrior... That perfectly explains why I like them the most. Baldur's Gate is my favorite game of all time


----------



## Hana (Nov 28, 2011)

Overwatch said:


> Got to level 16 with a Vanguard. I had fun-the Trooper story seems pretty engaging and the sheer scale of the enviroments is awesome, even if it nostrilfucked my processor a few times. I still don't know if I'll be buying the full game, though.



I'm level 15 with my Commando right now and I am loving it. Of course with Jennifer Hale's voice and the dialogue wheel, I can pretend I'm playing Mass Effect or well KOTOR. 



I like the game so far, but the MMO part of it I still don't like. It is probably because I don't have friends to play with.


----------



## serger989 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hana said:


> I'm level 15 with my Commando right now and I am loving it. Of course with Jennifer Hale's voice and the dialogue wheel, I can pretend I'm playing Mass Effect or well KOTOR.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the game so far, but the MMO part of it I still don't like. It is probably because I don't have friends to play with.



Grouping is fun yet extremely annoying. Sometimes getting the option to even port to their instance doesn't show up and often times it's completely full (the instance) not even allowing group members to meet each other. It's a completely sloppy system at the moment. Overall I'll be playing this game by myself only grouping when necessary, after trying the end game I don't give a darn about it, it's not entertaining to do more than once (it's designed obviously to be repeatable) imo. I'll check out all the LS/DS options in them and that's about it, most people will understand after doing Esseless or Black Talon as a weekend tester, you wanna run that 10+ times at 50? Really? 

I'll be doing the 1-50 journey on most classes if not all and will just focus on the story, I think it's the games strongest point and greatest weakness because of that focus. I mean the content is good at end game but honestly, I absolutely will not play to run heroics over and over again. End game definitely meshes better with the PVP in this game which is something I will definitely play a lot more than their end game PVE. Again it's good just not something I care to do a lot, I'm done doing stuff like that.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Nov 28, 2011)

Tanks, how was was aggro inducing and aggro holding on your part?


----------



## Corruption (Nov 28, 2011)

So, I never got to play the beta. Everytime I got an error when I tried to install it and was too lazy to figure out the problem. I'll still be picking this up for launch.


----------



## serger989 (Nov 28, 2011)

Shippingr4losers said:


> Tanks, how was was aggro inducing and aggro holding on your part?



It flowed easily, I tanked on a Knight, Trooper and Shadow. I'd say a Shadow tank with a Sage healer is THE best way to go... But that's just from what I played. Troopers/BH probably have the hardest time holding aggro long term and Knights/Warriors the easiest. But a good Shadow/Assassin will just be too efficient in the end. Best thing about the tanking, it's not really about grabbing all the adds, you're gonna die that way. CC is super important in this game, period, it's really a team effort in the end but what I said at the beginning still applies.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm feeling TOR withdraws again. Last time I bought Deus Ex Human Revolution to pass the time, and then eventually a Strategy jrpg with 80 hours worth of gameplay to pass the time. I've got a little bit of the game left, but not enough to last me for 16 days until Early access starts.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 30, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> I'm feeling TOR withdraws again. Last time I bought Deus Ex Human Revolution to pass the time, and then eventually a Strategy jrpg with 80 hours worth of gameplay to pass the time. I've got a little bit of the game left, but not enough to last me for 16 days until Early access starts.



Go play Skyrim.


----------



## strongarm85 (Nov 30, 2011)

It has begun


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 1, 2011)

I just got invited to the last beta test for The Old Republic which features the release candidate version of the game!


----------



## Khyle (Dec 1, 2011)

Yep, I got invited too.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 1, 2011)

Its not just the release candidate. Its the version of the game that's being stamped onto the game discs. There will probably still be a day 1 patch with more bug fixes.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 1, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Its not just the release candidate. Its the version of the game that's being stamped onto the game discs. There will probably still be a day 1 patch with more bug fixes.



I can't be since I heard they took out the freaking AntiAliasing option out of the freaking game.

As in,it's not there.

At all.

What the heck?


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 1, 2011)

Anti-Aliasing and Armor Matching was causing bugs, so the features were removed temporarily until they could be sorted out. We're 2 weeks away from early access, so it isn't too much of a surprise. They'll almost be certainly patched back in post launch once they've been sorted out.

There was problem with armor matching and anti-aliasing that caused caused textures not to load and be replaced with a "Defealt" skin. For instance in an earlier build anti-aliacing caused a twilek slave next to Nem'ro the Hutt to loose her blue skin on her body and replaced it with a white skin that had the words "default" written all over them.

Armor matching would also cause skins to not load correctly on "matched" armors causing various default skins to appear in their place. 

So rather than deal with textures not loading in correctly at launch, the features that messed up those textures were removed until they could be sorted out. The errors they caused were rare, but highly noticeable. The features will almost certainly be patched back in, possibly even in the day 1 patch.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 1, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Anti-Aliasing and Armor Matching was causing bugs, so the features were removed temporarily until they could be sorted out. We're 2 weeks away from early access, so it isn't too much of a surprise. They'll almost be certainly patched back in post launch once they've been sorted out.
> 
> There was problem with armor matching and anti-aliasing that caused caused textures not to load and be replaced with a "Defealt" skin. For instance in an earlier build anti-aliacing caused a twilek slave next to Nem'ro the Hutt to loose her blue skin on her body and replaced it with a white skin that had the words "default" written all over them.
> 
> ...



So,what do you reckon the chances will be those features will be present at launch?


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 1, 2011)

Honestly pretty low, but I would expect to see them patched back in within a month of release.

At this point the higher priority to Bioware from a support perspective is to make sure the servers are ready for launch. Bioware did an amazing job during the stress test. No servers went down, and almost every server went up to heavy of full.

The size of the beta Client shrank about 100 megabytes inspite of the 300 megabyte patch. The Debugger seems to have been removed in this build completely, and there were probably some other background features that were removed as well.

The result as far as game performance goes seems to be that the game is running much smoother, particularly some indoor rooms with lots of particle effects that could cause frame rates to drop. And overall the game seems to be running more stable.

Personally I'd rather see AA and Armor matching patched back in a month after launch than have stability problems when the servers go live, and I think Bioware has the same priorities. So they're mainly making sure that they're ready.

As it just so happened the Test Server that my guild logged in on was Juyo, and that will most likely be our server at launch. When we attempted to make the our guild name we found an error message saying that "This guild name is already reserved on this server". So we're thinking that most likely that's the server we'll be playing on live.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 1, 2011)

I just wanna know... will I be able to have a Dewback Pet?


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2011)

It's a shame this is an MMO. That will ultimately be its downfall, probably.


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 1, 2011)

Krory said:


> It's a shame this is an MMO. That will ultimately be its downfall, probably.



I tough it was going to be like a bethesda kind of rpg game or mass effect. But I guess I will give this a try. Have never ever tried a MMO in my life, will see how it is.

But that depends on one thing... will I be able to have a Dewback Pet?


----------



## serger989 (Dec 1, 2011)

To be honest after playing it for a few months on and off, gettin some higher levels etc, I kind of wish this was KOTOR 3 instead. I wasn't of this mindset even the first time playing, first time I was like "YEAAAH THIS IS AWESOME" but it kind of fizzled away the more I got into it. It really wasn't beta burnout, I didn't play that much, it wasn't hard to level up. But really if they made a smaller game with tighter world design, less filler quests but with the same idea of the 8 classes except... Co-op, yeah that would have been sweet... The awesomeness of the game definitely wavers around 25+.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 2, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> I tough it was going to be like a bethesda kind of rpg game or mass effect. But I guess I will give this a try. Have never ever tried a MMO in my life, will see how it is.
> 
> But that depends on one thing... will I be able to have a Dewback Pet?



Probably not at launch, but there is a shared companion between all the classes that you can get that's pretty awesome.


*Spoiler*: __ 



HK-51


----------



## LMJ (Dec 2, 2011)

Anyone have a weekend beta key that they dont wanna use?


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 3, 2011)

This is the last weekend of Beta Testing. They're closing the servers down Sunday at Midnight.

The Pre-launch guild system is also officially locked as of now.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 4, 2011)

A lot of people don't know what PVE progression looks like in Star Wars the Old Republic. So I figured I would take a minute to explain the pathing that will lead you to the end game encounters.

Level 50 > Normal Mode Operations/Level 50 Flashpoints > Heroic Flashpoints > Heroic Mode Operations > Insanity Mode Operations

The normal mode raids in Star Wars the Old Republic have been designed such that you can start doing them as soon as you hit level 50 wearing only the gear that you've managed to gain from questing, with no time spent doing dailies or grinding instances to gear up at all. 

All you need to run a Normal Mode Operations is 8 or 16 people who are level 50. This means that it can be experienced by even casual players once they've put forward enough effort to find a few friends and level up to 50. Operations are meant to be about as difficult as Normal mode level 50 flashpoints. There will either be 2 Operations at launch, of there will be 1 Operation at a Launch with another soon to be on the way because people have already been testing the 2nd one.

You probably wont be able to start experiencing Heroic Mode Flashpoints without some gearing up. The gear level you need to start running Heroic Flashpoints can be gained by crafting, doing dailies, pvp, running level 50 flashpoints, or normal mode operations.

Heroic Mode Operations in TOR are the equivalent to what Raids generally tend to be in most other MMOs. You can get the gear you need to start running Heroic Operations by crafting running Heroic Flashpoints.

Insanity Mode Operations are equal to Hard Mode Operations in WoW. You can gear up for Insanity Operations by running Heroic Operations and by crafting gear with matterials that are only obtainable in Heroic Operations. The last time I checked out the crafted gear for this tier level they where bind on pick-up, so you can't sell the gear to other players, but there are armor sets that are unique to crafters at this level.


----------



## Khyle (Dec 5, 2011)

Beta is officially over.

And so is my 2nd beta weekend . Early access can't come soon enough.

Yesterday I basically played for the whole day  I finally got a chance to complete the first two flashpoints (Esseles and Black Talon, one for each faction). They were really nice - well, maybe a bit too easy, but it works like some kind of "tutorial".


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 5, 2011)

Khyle said:


> Beta is officially over.
> 
> And so is my 2nd beta weekend . Early access can't come soon enough.
> 
> Yesterday I basically played for the whole day  I finally got a chance to complete the first two flashpoints (Esseles and Black Talon, one for each faction). They were really nice - well, maybe a bit too easy, but it works like some kind of "tutorial".



Yeah,it was the last one and just as you,I played the whole damned day.

The only thing that irks me is still the lack of a good LFG tool.

I spammed and spammed LFG until finally I could find kind souls.

And even then it wasn't a surefire way to find partners,especially on the starting planets where everybody seems to play TOR like a single-player RPG..

My love for the Jedi Knight and Sith Warrior only grew in strenght.

The feeling of just jumping in and slicing the feck out of everything is awesome,especially as a Guardian or a Juggernaut.

Also,the JK has the most "heroic" story,while the most "dark" one has got to be the SW story (but with moments of lulz as with the case -mild spoilers- 
*Spoiler*: __ 



of having to get rid of the son of a powerful rogue Sith,only to find his power-loving wife there which begs you to kill her husband instead,bring her his mask and then make it so that the son shall impersonate the father;heck,after you kill her husband,you can then sleep with her and she gladly does so


..)


----------



## Khyle (Dec 5, 2011)

Yeah, I saw the last bit in a youtube video. What is even funnier is that you can force Vette to stay and watch 

I love Warrior and Knight as well. Force Leap/Charge is probably the most awesome ability I've seen in a MMO. It's simple, but I can never ever get tired of using it.

Another class I love is the Imperial Agent. I chose the Operative Advanced Class and it's so much fun... And the story rocks.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 5, 2011)

Force Charge is very powerful in Huttball.

Personally I loved the Sith Maruader when I played last beta weekend. I played 20 warfronts and never lost a warfront, always putting out top dps.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 6, 2011)

> The Old Republic will be releasing on December 20th, over the past month Bioware has been having beta testing weekends to lead up to that release. During one beta test weekend spanning from Friday to Saturday TOR was played for 9 million hours collectively.
> 
> EA announced at the recent Global Media and Communications conference that during the holiday weekend last month about 725,000 players logged into The Old Republic. They also said that each player logged an average 12 hours a piece during the short time equalling out to about 9 million hours of time played.
> 
> Looks like TOR may be the game to dethrone World of Warcraft after all. Will you be playing TOR this holiday season?



source:


----------



## Corran (Dec 6, 2011)

725,000 unique players? That is pretty impressive. Did everyone with a pre-order get in to the weekend beta?


----------



## Corran (Dec 6, 2011)

In my two weekends I think I only ever had one crash and a few glitches. During the load weekend had no crashes and some occasional lag I think.

But overall it was pretty smooth for a beta. 
I can't wait to sink my Christmas holidays in to this game  And luckily my best friend is going away for three weeks so I don't need to make up excuses as to why I can't go out


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 6, 2011)

> So, it turns out some of the patch notes regarding our modding system were probably poorly written (by me, I must add) and generated quite a lot of concern. I?ll try to explain the changes better and, while I'm at it, explain the logic for those changes.
> 
> To start with, we?ve introduced a new color and item type: the Custom items. Those are shown with an orange border and are fully moddable. This change is purely cosmetic. What we have done is take all fully moddable Prototype items (blue) and simply changed their icon color. This helps us create a better and more unique identity for fully moddable gear.
> 
> ...



part 2 is next...


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 6, 2011)

> To put it simply, we want moddable items to offer an alternate and optional loot system that allows players to customize their look and their stats with more freedom and without penalty for doing so.
> 
> However there are many times where it will be easier for a player to just put on whatever stuff they just looted and not care about the way it looks. Keeping a specific outfit or weapon ?up to date? or obtaining a specific look may require additional time and dedication, such as finding a crafter that can create that specific smuggler shirt or that rare color crystal.
> 
> ...



Source: EmmanuelLusinchi


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 6, 2011)

General Leveling Guilde

*Spoiler*: __ 




The key to leveing quickly in this game is to do all the quests and side quests available to you in any given area. The reason for this is because the experience rewarded from turning in quests are far greater than the experience you gain from grinding mobs.

PS. You do get extra rewards for bringing people with you on your class quests. They can't interfere with the scene, but you do get extra experience for bringing them.

Let me iterate this point very clearly. If you ever find yourself grinding mobs to get to the next level so you can continue on your class quests, your doing it wrong. Killing mobs is the slowest way to gain experience in this game, but quest turn ins, pvp, flashpoints, even daily space combat missions, will level you up faster than just killing mobs.

Questing is the fastest way to level up, which is particularly good in this game because if you enjoy bioware style storytelling, particularly one where you character becomes entangled into the fate of the galaxy, questing is actually pretty damn fun.

Threw out your adventures you will also run into Heroic Quests. These quests are meant to be done in groups of 2 to 4 players. You should do them whenever possible. The Mobs in these Heroic quests generally give more experience than mobs you meet during your regular questing activities. You are also rewarded with Blue Quality items for completing the quest, which are stronger than the majority of the quest rewards you can receive on a given planet, with a few exceptions. Later on Heroic Quest content becomes more difficult until it becomes similar to the kind of quest content you find in dungeons in other MMOs.

Flashpoints are an excellent way to gain levels and gear. As long as your group members aren't terrible players you will actually be able to gain about as much experience as you otherwise would by questing.

PVP is a good avenue of leveling up a character, but the rewards for doing pvp have been lowered. If all you do to level your character is pvp you will fall behind in levels. But it is still by far more effective than trying to grind out open world mobs for another level. In addition to pvp gear and rewards, you also receive credits for completing warfronts, and your rewards increase when you win. You can start queing into warzones as soon as you hit level 10. There is also a pvp daily quests that gives a significant amount of experience and credits for completion. These turn ins are worth as much as questing turn ins and can give you valuable loot, and are generally worth your time.

Space missions is perhaps the slowest method of leveling up, but it's still faster than grinding mobs. However you do get daily quests for completing space mission, and the rewards for completing the daily quests are substantial. At level 28 a space mission daily was enough experience to fill up an entire 1/10th of an exp bar. Space missions are generally short, taking 5 minutes or less to complete. So when you have a space mission daily available the experience gains are generally a little bit faster than an equal amount of time spent questing. You do unlock new space dailies as you level up, as well as unlocking new missions in the process, so it is possible to do multiple dailies a day.

Your companions are very important for this game. This game was designed around you and your companions going on wild adventures. It is possible to solo open world mobs without a companion, however the skill cap required to do so is very high. You have lots of crowd control abilities available to you in this game, and learning how to use them correctly is absolutely important to your progression in the game. Furthermore, as you progress threw planets the mobs become difficult. They're health and stats are close to the same relative to yours, but you begin to run into more mobs that use more tactics. 

Keep in mind, you usually fight mobs in packs in this game. Around level 20 you begin running into more mobs that heal, and by level 25 mobs begin to CC more often. Learning how to make full use of your abilities becomes absolutely vital in the late game.




Power Leveling/Bounty Hunter


*Spoiler*: __ 




Leveling a Bounty Hunter is pretty damn easy. And the reason for that is Mako is easily one of the best companion characters in the game. She is a healing companion character. You can't really begin to spec into healing until you reach level 10 and get your advanced class. If you are a healer yourself Mako will be a lot less useful to you. Threwout the course of leveling Mako will end up with 4 healing abilities and 4 dps abilities, and she gets them evenly as she levels up. She has a healing stance that makes her heals stronger while lowering her threat, and a dps stance that makes her dps better while lowering her threat.

If you decide to spec into Tanking, having Mako as a companion means that you will be able to combine her healing with your damage mitigation, and the combination of the two makes it very difficult for open world mobs to kill you. There is a trade off though. As you continue to spec up into the tanking tree your dps will fall further and further behind, and while Mako's healing can keep you up against enemies a lot stronger than your character, it will take you longer to kill anything. That said, Tanking spec Powertechs with Mako healing can probably solo 2 player heroics especially at lower levels. Its just going to take longer to kill stuff. You'll eventually prefer to have a dps focused compaion, and you eventually get a really good one towards the end of Chapter 1. 

If your specced into DPS means that you'll be able to kill mobs during your normal questing very very quickly, and combined with Mako's healing, you'll have very little downtime. Its pretty much the fastest way to do your quests as a bounty hunter. A heavy armor dps class combined with a healing companion, is pretty much the fastest combination in the game for questing. Everybody eventually gets a healing companion, but the bounty hunter is the only class that gets a healing companion in their origin world. 

If your a healer, Mako is much less useful to you. That said, the Bounty Hunter healing spec is unique in that it does better DPS than any other healing spec in the game. In terms of comparing Trooper/Bounty Hunter healing to other classes, Troopers and Bounty Hunters are the only healers in the game that do not get an in-combat rez. However, they are the only healing classes in the game that get 100% free heals that can be spammed, and their dps is only slightly below par of other DPS classes, and if used properly their heals are incredibly potent. The ideal companion for a Bodyguard speced Mercenary is a tanking companion. Unfortunately you don't get one for a long time. 

Your quest content towards the end of Chapter 1 will become very difficult for a healing bounty Hunter. DPS will have a hard time, but can generally slug it out okay if they're skilled and they make efficient use of their CC abilities and their defensive bubbles. Tanking Bounty Hunters will have a very easy time towards the end of Chapter 1, but it'll take them longer to get there. 

Bounty Hunters tend to get most of their companions later on in their class story compared to other classes in the game. But on the other hand they get Mako, who is one of the most effective companions in the game, right out of the box, and having the right companion can make all the difference in in the world when it comes to questing.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 6, 2011)

Power Leveling/Sith Warrior


*Spoiler*: __ 




The Warrior has the Juggernaut and Marauder Advanced Classes. The Juggernaught has a tanking tree and 2 Melee dps trees that do different things. The Marauder has 3 Melee DPS trees that each do different things. The Juggernaught wears heavy armor, and the Marauder only wears medium armor.

Your first companion is Vette, who is a very effective ranged dps companion. Her ranged attack style is well suited to Sith Warriors who need to charge into melee range to be effective in combat. For the first few levels you have her Vette's DPS will actually be as high as yours. She has a stance that makes her ranged AOE attacks more effective, as well as dps stance that makes her ranged single target attacks more effective.

If you spec into Tanking, Vette will be your more efficient companion for leveling that you'll for a while. In fact she will actually out dps you and kill things very quickly. Much later on you'll get a DPS companion that can compete with Vette, but keeping vette with you will be the most efficient means of leveling for a Tanking Sith for quite a while.

If your a dps Sith Warrior, you'll find that Vette will be able to cause as much damage as you do until you get deeper into your tree. Most of the time a DPS paired with a DPS companion can kill things pretty quickly, but you'll need to heal up between battles often. Unfortunately that will make killing elite mobs very difficult, espeically when your getting towards the end of Balmora. Its a good idea to bring a friend with you when your finishing up this planet.

Luckily you get a excelent healing companion after Balmora who is even better at healing than Mako is for the Bounty Hunter. This companion, like Mako, end ups with 4 healing abilities and 4 dps abilities, but he comes front loaded with his healing abilities first and gets his DPS abilities later. 

If you are a DPS Sith Warrior, after you get your healing companion questing becomes .


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 7, 2011)

Anyone know what happened to Revan yet?  I remember them saying you'd find out in some quest in this game.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah, I know what happened to Revan. There was also a book published recently titled "Revan" that lays it out in detail.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 7, 2011)

Early Access was moved up to the 13th!

Less than 1 week go!


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 7, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Early Access was moved up to the 13th!
> 
> Less than 1 week go!



Thats my birthday!

But I dont have the game...


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 7, 2011)

You just need to have pre-ordered the game to get early access. You wont need your physical copy to play until the 20th.


----------



## fireking77 (Dec 8, 2011)

*Pre-load STAR WARS: The Old Republic Now*


Early Game Access only!


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 8, 2011)

The boxed products of the game are going to be on European store shelves the 15th. In fact people who have ordered the collectors edition in Europe have already begun receiving their collector's editions. 

Its pretty funny because on the US there's a bunch of pissed off kids who just wont shut up about it! Especially those who ordered on Amazon and didn't pay extra for shipping. Some people who bought the game from Amazon be be receiving their boxes until the 26th because of all the holidsay shipping.

Fun times!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 8, 2011)

question

do they have a rogue/stealth class?


----------



## Khyle (Dec 8, 2011)

Goova said:


> question
> 
> do they have a rogue/stealth class?


Yes. More than one, actually. You can either choose Imperial Agent's advanced class "Operative" (Smuggler -> Scoundrel AC if you are Republic) or Sith Inquisitor's advanced class "Sith Assassin" (Jedi Consular -> Jedi Shadow AC if you are Republic). 

And choose DPS skill trees after that, since Operatives/Scoundrels can also be healers and Assassins/Shadows can tank if you want to do so.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 8, 2011)

oh my. this game, now i want to play badly. must...upgrade....machine...


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## Corran (Dec 8, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> The boxed products of the game are going to be on European store shelves the 15th. In fact people who have ordered the collectors edition in Europe have already begun receiving their collector's editions.
> 
> Its pretty funny because on the US there's a bunch of pissed off kids who just wont shut up about it! Especially those who ordered on Amazon and didn't pay extra for shipping. Some people who bought the game from Amazon be be receiving their boxes until the 26th because of all the holidsay shipping.
> 
> Fun times!



I live in Australia, and I have a break over Christmas so I was going to use that time to play TOR. Now I will not have as much time to play since I thought I would just be able to play from the early-release, really sad I can't now.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah, not a lot of options for Australia.

Amazon worked out an arrangement with their US based customers where they will be able to e-mail them their product keys on Launch day for Collectors' Edition since most people wont be getting their collector's editions delivered State Side on Launch Day either.

A lot of retailers have had problems due to the number of pre-orders. Walmart and Bestbuy have had problems for several months, and a couple weeks ago Wal-Mart start canceling people's pre-orders for those people who ordered early but hadn't finished paying for their game yet.

Strangely enough Gamestop appears to be having the least issues.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 8, 2011)

This will tell you if you can run Star Wars: The Old Republic or not , and if not what changes need to be made to your computer to reach the benchmarks.

With my set-up I could actually run Multiple instances of SWTOR on my computer concurrently.


----------



## fireking77 (Dec 9, 2011)

*Star Wars: The Old Republic CE Unboxing*


To bad am not getting it.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 11, 2011)

Why 'unify color to chest piece' is gone, and what's next


----------



## -Dargor- (Dec 11, 2011)

9-10 more days for us regular people


----------



## Eevihl (Dec 11, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Why 'unify color to chest piece' is gone, and what's next



I agree with this.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 11, 2011)

I just preordered this a couple of days ago, I guess I can do the early access?


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah, you probably wont get in the first day though.

They're not going to send the e-mails out in advance of you getting into beta though, so keep checking your e-mail periodically to see when you get in.

I pre-ordered the first day, so I anticipate getting in 1st day.


----------



## Spigy (Dec 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fYW9tSUKw4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Corruption (Dec 12, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Yeah, you probably wont get in the first day though.
> 
> They're not going to send the e-mails out in advance of you getting into beta though, so keep checking your e-mail periodically to see when you get in.
> 
> I pre-ordered the first day, so I anticipate getting in 1st day.



So they're doing it in waves? That's pretty smart.


----------



## -Dargor- (Dec 12, 2011)

Should help with servers/newbe areas getting overflooded


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 12, 2011)

My guild has been assigned to the Server "The Swiftsure".


----------



## Khyle (Dec 12, 2011)

Mine has been assigned to the EU server "Tomb of Freedon Nadd".


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 12, 2011)

Apparently there are lot of Oceanic guilds that have decided to make "Sureswift" their home. We're the Unofficial Oceanic server.

Because of the Server health Alliance we also have a good mix of Republic and Empire. The current ratio is about 1.8:1 which is about as good as your going to get given that most people who registered on Empire PvP guilds did so on a 3 to 1 and 4 to 1 margin based on your region.

Switfsure is shaping up to be a good high-pop server.


----------



## Eevihl (Dec 12, 2011)

Why is there a server called fatman...-_-


----------



## stavrakas (Dec 13, 2011)

Khyle said:


> Mine has been assigned to the EU server "Tomb of Freedon Nadd".



Same here, are you republic or empire?


----------



## Khyle (Dec 13, 2011)

Look at my avy. Do you really need to ask?   Empire, of course 

(I intend to play most classes eventually though, just not yet).


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 13, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Yeah, you probably wont get in the first day though.
> 
> They're not going to send the e-mails out in advance of you getting into beta though, so keep checking your e-mail periodically to see when you get in.
> 
> I pre-ordered the first day, so I anticipate getting in 1st day.



Same here.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 13, 2011)

Eevihl said:


> Why is there a server called fatman...-_-



Fatman was a freighter piloted by a Smuggler named Zeerid Korr. He's actually a semi-important character depending on your class story. The Fatman was shot down in the skys above Coruscant after breaking the Imperial blockade right after the sacking of Courscant.


----------



## Synn (Dec 13, 2011)

Can't wait for December 20


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 13, 2011)

Didn't get in... 
Just have to hope for tomorrow then...


----------



## Corruption (Dec 13, 2011)

Is there a character limit for each server and are you only able to do one faction for each server?


----------



## Khyle (Dec 13, 2011)

I've been playing for some hours already  Just picked the Sith Juggernaut advanced class and I'm level 10.  I'm addicted 



Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Is there a character limit for each server and are you only able to do one faction for each server?


8 per server; from both factions if you want.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 13, 2011)

Khyle said:


> 8 per server; from both factions if you want.



Even on PvP servers? Cool.


----------



## Khyle (Dec 13, 2011)

Yep. I'm on a PvP server and I've already created 8 characters there, 1 of each class. I didn't want anyone to steal all those awesome names I've kept in my mind for months


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 13, 2011)

nyone want a free beta access? i got it and am not using it


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Dec 13, 2011)

Goova said:


> nyone want a free beta access? i got it and am not using it



.....

The beta is over now.


----------



## Samehada (Dec 14, 2011)

Im so fucking mad at this game atm! 

1. For some reason, the launcher and website loses my password so I always have to do the recovery. Its incredibly annoying and almost uncomprehendable how this even happens. Im consistent and written down the user and password yet, Im the one who is wrong apparently.

2. It takes 1-2 days for costumer support to send be a damn email to recover my password! I get my other mmo password emails in less than 10 minutes but 24 hours is just incredible. (2nd time this has happened)

3. *I have no friends to play the game with and team up with*  
Going to play as a Bounty Hunter/Villian/Any world that you guys are in (but PvE).
Anyone want to make a friend?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 14, 2011)

Samehada said:


> 3. *I have no friends to play the game with and team up with*
> Going to play as a Bounty Hunter/Villian/Any world that you guys are in (but PvE).
> Anyone want to make a friend?



I'll be your friend. But I have to get Early game access first.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 14, 2011)

Well I'm on Swiftsure which is a pvp shard. Its going to end up being one of the highest pop servers. The Australian, Malasian, and Phillipenes guilds have been coming in, with many of them expecting to get more members as early access continues. It is a pvp server. You guys are welcome to come join me if you want!

My Bounty Hunter's name is Jindo. I've managed to make it to level 18 today, which is not bad considering I got to play for about 20 hours. I've spent plenty of time to stop of smell the roses on the way. Did Black Talon Twice. Got all the Datacrons on Hutta, Korriban, and Droumund Kaas. I've been keeping my gear in top shape too. The only greens I'm wearing are ears and head, and thats because they're brand new slots.

I'm going to call it night though. I should be able to make even more progress tomorrow!


----------



## Eevihl (Dec 14, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Well I'm on Swiftsure which is a pvp shard. Its going to end up being one of the highest pop servers. The Australian, Malasian, and Phillipenes guilds have been coming in, with many of them expecting to get more members as early access continues. It is a pvp server. You guys are welcome to come join me if you want!
> 
> My Bounty Hunter's name is Jindo. I've managed to make it to level 18 today, which is not bad considering I got to play for about 20 hours. I've spent plenty of time to stop of smell the roses on the way. Did Black Talon Twice. Got all the Datacrons on Hutta, Korriban, and Droumund Kaas. I've been keeping my gear in top shape too. The only greens I'm wearing are ears and head, and thats because they're brand new slots.
> 
> I'm going to call it night though. I should be able to make even more progress tomorrow!



What are the Datacrons?


----------



## Khyle (Dec 14, 2011)

They are items that give you a new entry for the codex with info about something and they increase slightly one stat.

I, for example, have found the 2 Korriban ones. One of them needs something else to work (it said something about a matrix shard; can't remember), and the other gave me +2 to Endurance.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 14, 2011)

Your missing either the willpower datacron. If memory serves it's in the lower wards... or was that wilds... anyhow and it's pretty easy to get to. Get off at the flight path and you just hug the right wall until you go around in a big circle. Its parked on the edge of the cliff.  Its a little bit of a hike, but its easy to get to.

Anyhow, getting all the Datacrons is kind of useful. The stat bonuses are small, but they don't go away. By the time you collect all of them it adds to to +70 in every stat. You don't even get individual equipment slots with those kinds of stats on them until you get Tier 1 Raiding gear.


----------



## Corran (Dec 14, 2011)

Got in! But I don't have time to play


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 15, 2011)

Got in.
So far I have a:
lvl 20 Trooper Commando
lvl 6 Sith Warrior
and a lvl 4 smuggler.

Really liking the Trooper Storyline.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 15, 2011)

From the levels on your character I'd say you got in on Tuesday.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 15, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> From the levels on your character I'd say you got in on Tuesday.



Nope. Wendsday. Just been grinding like nuts.

Of course, the PvP and Ship Missions don't hurt...


----------



## Nakor (Dec 15, 2011)

I just started playing yesterday. Created a character on Veela. WTF is with these full servers? I have to wait like 15 minutes just to log into the server???? I'm paying $15 a month for this shit, I shouldn't have to wait at all. 

From the looks of it there are multiple full servers. One is even saying a 50 minute wait. 

What the hell is going to happen when the game is officially launched.


----------



## Corran (Dec 15, 2011)

^...the server I'm using has been nearly empty


----------



## Khyle (Dec 16, 2011)

Every night my server has queues that last like an hour, sometimes longer  And it's not even launch yet 

 It's awful, really.

<- Lvl 16 Sith Juggernaut


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 16, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I just started playing yesterday. Created a character on Veela. WTF is with these full servers? I have to wait like 15 minutes just to log into the server???? I'm paying $15 a month for this shit, I shouldn't have to wait at all.
> 
> From the looks of it there are multiple full servers. One is even saying a 50 minute wait.
> 
> What the hell is going to happen when the game is officially launched.



The plan is to open more servers as we get closer to launch. They can bring new ones on at any time.

A 15 minute que is nothing terrible.

Honestly having to deal with a que every once in a while is better than being on a completely dead server where you can always log in instantly, but theres never enough people around to do anything

One of my guild mates has been hardcore leveling. He's shard first in levels, and world first in Quest Progression.

Anyhow, the guy who is world first in levels has been pvping non-stop since he was able to start queing he pretty much only quests when he's between ques. So hes on like Balmora still but he's around level 40.

My guildie is the same level as the guy whose world first, and a few times he has managed to get world first on a given level. I imagine with the server downtime he's probably getting as much sleep as he's had in several days. As far as his leveling strategy goes it's pretty like this. He's doing his class quest, world quests, and side quests on a given planet that he's on, and skipping the bonus quests to go right on to the next world.

Personally I'm taking my sweet time and doing all the bonus series on every planet. So right now I'm level 30 and still finishing up the bonus quests on Tatooine.

Basically what you need to know about the Bonus series quests is this. The actual quests objectives are more typically more difficult than the normal quest lines that you find on a given planet. The level range is the peak levels for that planet. The rewards you get for doing the Bonus Quests are just better than the rewards you get for doing any other type of quest in the game.

First for some perspective. I'm level 30, and the players getting world firsts on leveling are a little bit over level 40. Over the past 3 days I've gotten about 20 hours more sleep than they have. So I where to play those extra 20 hours without them being online I would probably be around around level 40 also.

There is one key disadvantage to my leveling strategy: Because your over leveled most of the mobs are going to be green on you, so you get reduced experience for killing them. Also, your quests give less experience for completion if you are over really over leveled for those quests. So the the total reward you get for completing a quest goes down slightly.

The Advantages though are the following:

1. Because your over leveled you can clear quest content much faster and easier. I woke up today at Noon. I cleared all of Nar Shaddah and the world quest, the side quests, class quests, and bonus quests in Tattoine in about 12 hours. I finished Nar Shaddah, did all the world and side quests, and my class quests in 3 1/3 hours.

2. You end up really over-geared. Currently I'm sporting 7 pieces of Mod gear, 4 of which have Epic slots in them currently, and every other slot I have is blue gear that's in great shape.

There was not a single piece of gear in Nar Shaddah that was an upgrade for me, I did use my comendations to buy a few upgraded mods, but that's about it. And honestly it wasn't until I did a heroic quest on Tatooine that a found a piece of gear that was an upgrade. To put it into perspective how good my gear is compared to what most people get questing. There is a green chest piece you get at the end Tatooine for bounty hunters that has 17 Aim and 21 Endurance.

My current chest piece has 39 aim, and 36 Endurance, and 10 Crit and 50 more armor. My mods aren't even that good. Most of them are for several levels under me.

Total I have about 489 Endurance and 502 Aim


----------



## Eevihl (Dec 16, 2011)

Watching pvp videos and waiting for my chance to get it T_T has it been explained if the BGs are across servers?


----------



## Nakor (Dec 16, 2011)

It's not about opening up new servers, it's about expanding the capabilities of the current servers as well. Even if they open up new servers, unless people move to those servers, the current servers are still going to have long queues. 

Do you have to use the commendations that you received on a planet, on that specific planet? Or can you save them up and use them on a different planet?


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 16, 2011)

Fellow Counsulors, can anyone figure out Qyzen Fess?

To me, he has a very weird morality. He's very dedicated to his religion, likes Yuon, but in terms of morality, it seems all over the place.

In his codex, it says that he likes honorable kills, dislikes weak kills, and prefers honor over courage. However, just when I was figuring it out, it turns out, he didn't like it when I left the ambassador during Esseles.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 16, 2011)

Nakor said:


> It's not about opening up new servers, it's about expanding the capabilities of the current servers as well. Even if they open up new servers, unless people move to those servers, the current servers are still going to have long queues.



Queues are normal for MMO launches, even if this is just the headstart, there's a lot of people who pre-ordered. They really can't do anything about it without doing something dumb like automatically putting you in a certain server, I think FFXI use to do this.

Anyways, I just got in!


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 16, 2011)

Nakor said:


> It's not about opening up new servers, it's about expanding the capabilities of the current servers as well. Even if they open up new servers, unless people move to those servers, the current servers are still going to have long queues.
> 
> Do you have to use the commendations that you received on a planet, on that specific planet? Or can you save them up and use them on a different planet?



You used to be able to trade them in at the next planet, but they took that functionality out of the game because it turned out that everyone would just save up all their commendations and never spend them until they got to Illum. And even then they didn't get that many commendations at all in the end because it took 2 of the previous planet's commendations to buy 1 of the next planet.

Raiders will be needing to spend a lot of time on Ilum. Rakata level implants, ear pieces, and high quality mods can be obtained on Ilum with commendations. Those are currently the best in slots until a new tier of raiding comes out.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 16, 2011)

I played the game for a few hours for the first time with a friend. Having fun so far, got a level 8 Bounty Hunter.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 17, 2011)

This is a review I did a while back. 

The game is by no means perfect (especially with some rather noticable hiccups), but I am enjoying it.

Now, when the 'official' reviews hit, don't be surprised if the scores are less than spectacular. And don't be surprised if the user reviews are really, really low. If you enjoy this game, and it gets a bad review, you have to take it on the chin.

You have to take your own experience with the game, listen to other people's experiences with the game and come to a compromise.

I'm really curious what people will think because World of Warcraft was so mainstream, and this borrows a lot of notes from that game. But, overall, I enjoyed the game, despite not reinventing the wheel.


*Spoiler*: __ 



But the stuff w/ Revan might as well be fanfiction material.


----------



## -Dargor- (Dec 18, 2011)

Using overly large servers in great numbers at launch is the #1 mistake most MMOs have been making this last decade.

Because once the hype is passed and the fail-ass randoms leave to go back to wow or whatever other mmo they came from, you're left with half-dead servers that are way too large and way too numerous to keep a healthy community alive.

They're actually doing it right with SWTOR. You start small, and the failsauces won't scar the community for months/years to come.


----------



## Corran (Dec 19, 2011)

Got my copy in the mail today! Thankyou Amazon for shipping it early and getting it to Australia so quick :33


----------



## fireking77 (Dec 19, 2011)

Corran said:


> Got my copy in the mail today! Thankyou Amazon for shipping it early and getting it to Australia so quick :33



Wow that was quick. going to put order in tomorrow  hopefully it comes before christmas.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 19, 2011)

Okay people,is this game worth it?

It is good,mediocre or just plain bad?

Should a KoTOR fan buy this?

I liked what I have seen in the beta,but a lot of MMORPG's have a strong beginning only to fizzle from there out (I'm looking at you Age of Conan..)


----------



## Eevihl (Dec 19, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Okay people,is this game worth it?
> 
> It is good,mediocre or just plain bad?
> 
> ...



More like Age of Tits.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 19, 2011)

Eevihl said:


> More like Age of Tits.



There's nothing wrong with tits!

And AOC also gave us this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sG7UspfRdzg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Samehada (Dec 19, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Okay people,is this game worth it?
> 
> It is good,mediocre or just plain bad?
> 
> ...



I personally demand you to buy it. 

Its *WoW* (Common Mmo essentials perfected) + *Mass Effect* (Space Travel and Companions) + *Skyrim* (In-Game and detailed dialogue options fully voiced with a FANTASTIC storyline) + *Space Invaders* (Space Combat missions that are incredibly fun [note: I was never a Space Invader fan at all and I love this mini-game]) + *DC Universe* (Dynamic settings, perfected party mechanics, and perfect missions that are always unique [no joke. They are]). 

Really, its fantastic by taking every little piece from what other Mmo's have done right and took it to a whole new level by mixing things you never thought would mix or even be in a Mmo. Whats best? It works perfectly. 

Oh yea, there is *no such thing as grinding in this game* at all. From combat to money, missions to crafting. No grinding at all and they dont give you time to either. So in short, you play the game and you will level up along the way. 

If you want, 
Join me on the server The Ebon Hawk 
Name: Krimson
Class: Bounty Hunter lvl 26


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 19, 2011)

Ugh, I think my resistance is weakening. Might have to DL this tomorrow.


----------



## Corran (Dec 19, 2011)

I have never played an mmo before so I don't know how it compares but I'm so damn addicted 
I think it is a great game and what makes it a great game is the choice and interactivity during conversations. So I can easily recomend it to someone that likes Star Wars or likes good games 

I'm also addicted to sending companions on quests and crafting


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 19, 2011)

I regret not having windows.

Curse you, Mac.


----------



## Eevihl (Dec 19, 2011)

I wish I could kill Overseer Harkan or w/e his name is. He's a douche.


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Dec 20, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I regret not having windows.
> 
> Curse you, Mac.



I played the beta on my Mac through Boot Camp.  It worked great.


----------



## Eevihl (Dec 20, 2011)

I would like to know why I can run Skyrim beautifully and SWTOR not T_T


----------



## Taleran (Dec 20, 2011)

Well I am glad that I have a friend who is crazy about Star Wars, getting to actually play this on his account while he was at work. Playing this game for a couple hours completely revealed that it is not the game for me. Not only does it not update or try to change the tropes of MMOs this game wallows in them while providing voiced dialogue to try and mask the fact that you are still for the most part Killing X Monsters and collecting X pieces of scrap. The lack or variety in the race choice for a universe like Star Wars is incredible. The fact that all the classes are 1:1 balanced across factions is hilariously lazy. Space Exploration is just a Flight Path with stuff to shoot at on the way to another planet with *5* loading screens. The planets also feel pretty lifeless and the Voice acting is jarring next to talking to other people in the game.

This game was promised to change MMOs. Sad to see it just falls back on everything we already know about them with a Star Wars coat of paint to draw in all the faithful. I hope you all who are enjoying it have fun but I will be waiting for the MMO that actually tries to change it up.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 20, 2011)

Samehada said:


> I personally demand you to buy it.
> 
> Its *WoW* (Common Mmo essentials perfected) + *Mass Effect* (Space Travel and Companions) + *Skyrim* (In-Game and detailed dialogue options fully voiced with a FANTASTIC storyline) + *Space Invaders* (Space Combat missions that are incredibly fun [note: I was never a Space Invader fan at all and I love this mini-game]) + *DC Universe* (Dynamic settings, perfected party mechanics, and perfect missions that are always unique [no joke. They are]).
> 
> ...



Okay..I just bought it.

Now someone please give me a good EU server name!


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Okay..I just bought it.
> 
> Now someone please give me a good EU server name!



I've heard good things about Tomb of Freedon Nad.

Seeing as how I'm a US server hearing about stuff going on in an EU server is a pretty good indication.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 20, 2011)

Eevihl said:


> I would like to know why I can run Skyrim beautifully and SWTOR not T_T



The max draw distance on SW:TOR is much higher than it is in Skyrim. The max draw distance in this game can be the entire planet that your on if your machine has enough memory and processing power to handle it.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 20, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Well I am glad that I have a friend who is crazy about Star Wars, getting to actually play this on his account while he was at work. Playing this game for a couple hours completely revealed that it is not the game for me. Not only does it not update or try to change the tropes of MMOs this game wallows in them while providing voiced dialogue to try and mask the fact that you are still for the most part Killing X Monsters and collecting X pieces of scrap. The lack or variety in the race choice for a universe like Star Wars is incredible. The fact that all the classes are 1:1 balanced across factions is hilariously lazy. Space Exploration is just a Flight Path with stuff to shoot at on the way to another planet with *5* loading screens. The planets also feel pretty lifeless and the Voice acting is jarring next to talking to other people in the game.
> 
> This game was promised to change MMOs. Sad to see it just falls back on everything we already know about them with a Star Wars coat of paint to draw in all the faithful. I hope you all who are enjoying it have fun but I will be waiting for the MMO that actually tries to change it up.



Okay. What was your character like?


----------



## The Boss (Dec 20, 2011)

Samehada said:


> I personally demand you to buy it.
> 
> Its *WoW* (Common Mmo essentials perfected) + *Mass Effect* (Space Travel and Companions) + *Skyrim* (In-Game and detailed dialogue options fully voiced with a FANTASTIC storyline) + *Space Invaders* (Space Combat missions that are incredibly fun [note: I was never a Space Invader fan at all and I love this mini-game]) + *DC Universe* (Dynamic settings, perfected party mechanics, and perfect missions that are always unique [no joke. They are]).
> 
> ...


Convincing post.. do you work for Bioware?  

.. but then I read this.



Taleran said:


> Well I am glad that I have a friend who is crazy about Star Wars, getting to actually play this on his account while he was at work. Playing this game for a couple hours completely revealed that it is not the game for me. Not only does it not update or try to change the tropes of MMOs this game wallows in them while providing voiced dialogue to try and mask the fact that you are still for the most part Killing X Monsters and collecting X pieces of scrap. The lack or variety in the race choice for a universe like Star Wars is incredible. The fact that all the classes are 1:1 balanced across factions is hilariously lazy. Space Exploration is just a Flight Path with stuff to shoot at on the way to another planet with *5* loading screens. The planets also feel pretty lifeless and the Voice acting is jarring next to talking to other people in the game.
> 
> This game was promised to change MMOs. Sad to see it just falls back on everything we already know about them with a Star Wars coat of paint to draw in all the faithful. I hope you all who are enjoying it have fun but I will be waiting for the MMO that actually tries to change it up.


... and remember my buddy had said the same thing to me. :c 

Still on my do not buy list.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 20, 2011)

The Boss said:


> ... and remember my buddy had said the same thing to me. :c
> 
> Still on my do not buy list.



Taleran is a vocal minority, most people will have the same experience that Samehada had.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 20, 2011)

Sometimes it takes that minority to expose the flaws that the fanatical will fail to point out themselves. Claiming the game has no grinding is either lying or not understanding what the term grinding is. I am just telling the game like it is from my vast experience with countless MMO titles. When all the praise is so incredibly hyperbolic you can be sure there will be people there to pop the balloons. 

Note nothing I said was a lie or misconstrued it was all truthful design choices the developers made. I didn't have to talk about the content of the stories or the way a specific ways that classes play because the games problems are much more basic than that.


This is the *funniest* video game release news I have ever read.




SO FUCKING HILARIOUS


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 20, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> I've heard good things about Tomb of Freedon Nad.
> 
> Seeing as how I'm a US server hearing about stuff going on in an EU server is a pretty good indication.



Thank you,I chose it,but it's much too full and the waiting time is measured in hours.

I went with Ludo Kressh.


Also Boss,if you liked Mass Effect and Knights of The Old Republic you will like this.

It's not revolutionary by any means,but it's a refinement of the formula,just like World of Warcraft did before with Everquest's formula.

It's a good game from what I am seeing and the voice acting together with the story sets it apart from other MMORPG's.

Also,you WILL care about the fate of your character and his/her choices.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 20, 2011)

starkiller88 said:


> I played the beta on my Mac through Boot Camp.  It worked great.


I meant without Boot Camp, which I would appreciate.

Boot Camp refuses to be installed on my computer, so I guess I won't be playing this for quite awhile.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 20, 2011)

I enjoyed Mass Effect and KOTOR. The difference is in the details, those games work because they don't need to pad out their stories to support a monthly subscription fee. Nor are there hundreds of people running next you doing the same quests as you are trying to appease the same NPC.

In a single player game you would go to a new NPC they would give you something to do to gain their trust and then they would send you on your way. However in an MMO to pad the game play there are always like 5 more things you need to do of the Kill X or Collect Y variants.

It is a lot harder to make you care about a character / companion when there are 20 copies of you / companion running around beside you especially in individual designed quest lines.

It all feels cheap and lazy.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 20, 2011)

Taleran said:


> I enjoyed Mass Effect and KOTOR. The difference is in the details, those games work because they don't need to pad out their stories to support a monthly subscription fee. Nor are there hundreds of people running next you doing the same quests as you are trying to appease the same NPC.
> 
> In a single player game you would go to a new NPC they would give you something to do to gain their trust and then they would send you on your way. However in an MMO to pad the game play there are always like 5 more things you need to do of the Kill X or Collect Y variants.
> 
> ...




Wait,what?


Almost every NPC that gives you a mission gives you just that,one mission.

There are exceptions of course for important NPC's but that's that.

Also,"Kill X" and "Collect Y" missions are the backbone of the RPG genre.

Don't forget that the plot of KoTOR was basically "find all the lost Starmaps".

It's how well you disguise them that makes the quests good and so far they have been indeed good.

Also for the "other copies of you and their companions" problem, that's when the suspension of disbelief comes into play.

You can just as well choose to believe that they are just ordinary NPC's with their equally unimportant partners.

The companion's customization further aids the suspension of disbelief.

So at this point I don't see the problem.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 20, 2011)

Again you are making it into a single player game that happens to have other people, instead of a game that is first and foremost a MASSIVELY MULTIPLAYER ONLINE GAME. 

Don't you see the problem with that?


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 20, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Again you are making it into a single player game that happens to have other people, instead of a game that is first and foremost a MASSIVELY MULTIPLAYER ONLINE GAME.
> 
> Don't you see the problem with that?



Actually no.

MMORPG's have long been short on the RPG part and TOR does some justice to it.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 20, 2011)

That may be the case however the way to fix that is not to increase the single player nature of the game. That is defeating the purpose from the get go, all you end up doing in that case is making a half-assed KOTOR and a half ass current gen MMO and then gluing them together really sloppily. 

That isn't a formula for great game design.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 20, 2011)

Taleran said:


> That may be the case however the way to fix that is not to increase the single player nature of the game. That is defeating the purpose from the get go, all you end up doing in that case is making a half-assed KOTOR and a half ass current gen MMO and then gluing them together really sloppily.
> 
> That isn't a formula for great game design.



The single player content in this case is just like in WoW's case,missions.

Mission that involve the player.

The only difference is that the missions in TOR make up you personal story and contain VO.

Did your suspension of disbelief get shattered when you saw other people go to the same quest giver as you and take the same quests as you did?


Also,if people could please point me as to why exactly WoW is superior to TOR in regards to the multiplayer content,I'd welcome it.

I'd like to know exactly what WoW does on the multiplayer side that TOR doesn't.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 20, 2011)

Taleran said:


> That may be the case however the way to fix that is not to increase the single player nature of the game. That is defeating the purpose from the get go, all you end up doing in that case is making a half-assed KOTOR and a half ass current gen MMO and then gluing them together really sloppily.
> 
> That isn't a formula for great game design.



Every aspect of this game can be enhanced just by grouping up. Most quests can be done in groups. The only quests where grouping is more difficult is your class story, but even then your group members can come in with you watch you make your choices and help you.

Not only that but the big World quests, like Alderaan and fighting Olgo, are scaled differently in difficulty and content depending on if you have a full team of players with you or not or if your doing them solo. And honestly those  areas are much better as a group.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 20, 2011)

Why wouldn't it? Missions become far less _personal_ when everyone around you is doing the same _personal_ missions. Also VO doesn't mean anything for a game like this for me especially considering how jarring the pretend people sound next to reading real people in chat. MMO's shouldn
't strive for personal they  should strive for communal, and take advantage of their numbers instead of shunning them.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 20, 2011)

Taleran said:


> I enjoyed Mass Effect and KOTOR. The difference is in the details, those games work because they don't need to pad out their stories to support a monthly subscription fee. Nor are there hundreds of people running next you doing the same quests as you are trying to appease the same NPC.
> 
> In a single player game you would go to a new NPC they would give you something to do to gain their trust and then they would send you on your way. However in an MMO to pad the game play there are always like 5 more things you need to do of the Kill X or Collect Y variants.
> 
> ...


I have to agree with you, this is why I wanted a KOTOR 3, I enjoy single player RPG's, not this shit you have to pay for every month just to play.

It's not the same when there are 40 people doing the exact thing as you, just takes the feel out of it.


----------



## Krory (Dec 20, 2011)

Man...MetaCritic users are being quite vicious.  Glorious.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 20, 2011)

The vast majority of the game is a communal experience, if you want it to be.

That's important.

For a good portion of early access there was a group 4 players, each of them rolling a different class, that traveled together to see the game. Because I haven't got to play much in the last few days they're actually probably a few levels ahead of me now.

This game is a great single player rpg that can also be played with your friends. The 4 of them are experiencing the game in a way most people wont because they took the effort to stay grouped up threw all of their quests.


----------



## Krory (Dec 20, 2011)

I would play fifteen dollars a month to play a "single player RPG" though. That's just me.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 20, 2011)

Krory said:


> Man...MetaCritic users are being quite vicious.  Glorious.



If you knew anything about the SW:TOR community forum prior to being reset to active subscribers, you'd know that a huge portion of the forum post in the closing weeks were very vocal minority saying the same thing the negative user metacritcs are saying.

The community forum now is a completly different atmosphere now that those ass holes are gone. But hey, Haters are still gotta hate. What better way to do it than sign up for an account on meta-critic to give a negative user review.

The negative user reviews you see on Metacritc are people who not only are not buying the game, but they're pissed off that they can't vent on SW:TORs forums about a game they aren't even going to buy.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 21, 2011)

You keep bringing up the vocal minority but I think it is more that Bioware has been peddling mediocrity for a while and whenever the flaws in their works that people have are pointed out they overreact much to harsh and too fast which leads to their forums being full of nothing but the most astute supporters who even with things that are problems they brush off much too easily. Its not a great environment to keep for growth and well made games.

Also I find it kinda humorous how your first response to my claim that the game is focused on too much single player content for a massively multiplayer game is that, that content plays better in a group dynamic of actual people is right there enough of a reason that all the emphasis on solo play is needless in the game in the first place.



> Also,if people could please point me as to why exactly WoW is superior to TOR in regards to the multiplayer content,I'd welcome it.
> 
> I'd like to know exactly what WoW does on the multiplayer side that TOR doesn't.



I don't think TOR does anything better or worse that WoW does from a multiplayer interactivity standpoint, the problem is that it is just doing the same old things. Most modern MMOs don't handle their massive player base in effective ways. Warhammer Online tried for it but they butchered it with the instanced scenarios. 

The only current game I would point to that really takes its player base into account when designing the game is EVE Online, it is the only game to really capture the space MMO in any way that works well. In the past I would point to games like Dark Ages of Camelot as games that used multiplayer effectively.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm on the fence about this game. The criticism I'm hearing is very valid and the justification is "it's an MMORPG". To be honest, that means squat to me. I'm tired of MMORPGs and the only reason I'm looking in TOR's direction is because it looks like a single player game in many aspects.

Am I looking at another "kill fourteen monsters" or "kill monsters until you get 7 drop items" kind of game? Because I'm not interested in that.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 21, 2011)

It is that only they read the quest text out to you basically. Any other description is sugar coating it.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 21, 2011)

Taleran said:


> It is that only they read the quest text out to you basically. Any other description is sugar coating it.



That's very disappointing. I will try to get a friend to let me play it for a day before making a final decision.


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm having a very good time. This is the first MMO that gets me interested in the leveling story. 

Nearly all of the "Kill X baddies" quests are bonus objectives that aren't technically required for progress. Most class story quests (at least the Trooper ones that I have done) are not "Collect this, kill that."

Also, being the lone Dark-leaning player in a flashpoint group of Light-side Jedi is hilarious. "You just blew those innocent engineers out of the airlock! You monster!"


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 21, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> I'm having a very good time. This is the first MMO that gets me interested in the leveling story.
> 
> Nearly all of the "Kill X baddies" quests are bonus objectives that aren't technically required for progress. Most class story quests (at least the Trooper ones that I have done) are not "Collect this, kill that."
> 
> Also, being the lone Dark-leaning player in a flashpoint group of Light-side Jedi is hilarious. "You just blew those innocent engineers out of the airlock! You monster!"



The Esseles right? 


I am thinking about running that once more because I basically got nothing out of that flashpoint.

Just some gloves.

All the other stuff went to a Consular (I didn't need it anyway) or to another Jedi Knight that won roll after freaking roll.

Daddy needs a new lightsaber so,so much..


----------



## Corruption (Dec 21, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Why wouldn't it? Missions become far less _personal_ when everyone around you is doing the same _personal_ missions.



It doesn't seem like MMO's are for you if this is your major problem with the game. Why does it matter when other players are around an NPC? When you actually talk to them in a cutscene, other players aren't there.

If it matters that much to you, you can solo and nobody will be instances with you. Would just have to deal with other people in open world content. Then again it sounds like you just want to play a single player game.



Taleran said:


> It is that only they read the quest text out to you basically. Any other description is sugar coating it.



The same can be said about single player games, what's your point?


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 21, 2011)

Naruto said:


> That's very disappointing. I will try to get a friend to let me play it for a day before making a final decision.



I wouldn't just take his word for it. Most of the Kill X objectives are bonus objectives that you don't even have to do. You don't even talk to an NPC to get them after the Origin Worlds. They just appear in your quest long, update, and turn in automatically while your doing your other quests.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 21, 2011)

Naruto said:


> That's very disappointing. I will try to get a friend to let me play it for a day before making a final decision.



Just get a hold of the game to try it,sit with it for a couple of hours undisturbed and maybe you will be surprised.

I enjoy it,a lot.

And I say this as a lover of KoTOR.


----------



## Krory (Dec 21, 2011)

But is it, as a single-player game, worth paying fifteen a month for? Seems ridiculous.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 21, 2011)

Keep in mind that Origin Worlds are very different compared to the rest of the game. Which if Taleran is just playing on his friends account he probably hasn't making it too far past the Origin worlds. The Origin Worlds are tutorial level.

If you want a more honest interpretation of what questing is like in this game read this thread in posted in the Meta Battledome. Listing some of the feats that can be attributed to The Bounty Hunter.

Some notes: 

1. The Bounty Hunter in this game an actual character. Your not simply A bounty hunter, you are The Bounty Hunter, and your story revolves around you and your choices.

2. The thread is full of spoilers, all pertaining to challenges the Bounty Hunter faces along the way.

3. The only research I needed to conduct to begin making that thread is my on recollection of my previous time spent playing the game. I didn't need notes or anything to remember the stuff that I did to get where I ended up. That's the kind of impact that the story had on me as a player.



Besides, your not paying $15 a month for the rest of your life for this game. Your paying $15 a month for as long your happy with the product and your experiences.

Besides that, the only time an MMO ever becomes a finished product is when it shuts. Your $15 a month also pays for content patches, which means more things to do.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 21, 2011)

Krory said:


> But is it, as a single-player game, worth paying fifteen a month for? Seems ridiculous.






If someone could point to me,right at this instant,just what multiplayer features are available in World of Warcraft and are not found in The Old Republic,I'd be be grateful.

Straight up,what MP features WOW has over TOR that some people claim is a singleplayer-only game and not a "true" MMORPG?


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 21, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> If someone could point to me,right at this instant,just what multiplayer features are available in World of Warcraft and are not found in The Old Republic,I'd be be grateful.
> 
> Straight up,what MP features WOW has over TOR that some people claim is a singleplayer-only game and not a "true" MMORPG?



There aren't any. And the only people who would say so are people who actively try not to be part of the social experience of the game.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 21, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> It doesn't seem like MMO's are for you if this is your major problem with the game. Why does it matter when other players are around an NPC? When you actually talk to them in a cutscene, other players aren't there.
> 
> If it matters that much to you, you can solo and nobody will be instances with you. Would just have to deal with other people in open world content. Then again it sounds like you just want to play a single player game.



Well its simple all the other MMOs I have played either haven't tried or realized the folly in trying to craft personal stories in worlds populated by many people sharing the same story. It is a fundamental flaw of doing story telling in that regard.

In a way you are right I would prefer that well crafted single player stories stay in single player games. When I am playing with lots of other people I would prefer the story touch on that fact rather than trying to box me in my own little world in which is incredibly jarring when you even look around at any point.

I am honestly a little shocked that I am the only one here who seems to feel this way.



> The same can be said about single player games, what's your point?



Other games are not promising to revolutionize systems like this and then delivering the same old thing only now with voice over and a dialogue wheel.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 21, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Well its simple all the other MMOs I have played either haven't tried or realized the folly in trying to craft personal stories in worlds populated by many people sharing the same story. It is a fundamental flaw of doing story telling in that regard.
> 
> In a way you are right I would prefer that well crafted single player stories stay in single player games. When I am playing with lots of other people I would prefer the story touch on that fact rather than trying to box me in my own little world in which is incredibly jarring when you even look around at any point.
> 
> ...



Oh for the love of..

It's an MMORPG with the single-player leveling content on par with Bioware's KoTOR,with just as much multiplayer elements as WoW and with what I consider to be fun combat (at least with the JK Guardian it is).

What more do you want?

What more could you realistically want?


----------



## Taleran (Dec 21, 2011)

I think you are missing the point completely of what I am posting, I don't want more at all.

I want the game to pick and focus on one of those two things to make it an extraordinary game trying to do one thing rather than a game being mediocre at two things. Is that really so hard to grasp from what I have been posting?


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 21, 2011)

Taleran said:


> I think you are missing the point completely of what I am posting, I don't want more at all.
> 
> I want the game to pick and focus on one of those two things to make it an extraordinary game trying to do one thing rather than a game being mediocre at two things. Is that really so hard to grasp from what I have been posting?



I don't think you've read what I just posted.

The leveling content has more or less KoTOR-era Bioware story quality.

On top of that we have just as much MP elements (and as good or better,because the flashpoints are better than the instances in WOW due to the choices and party mechanics implemented in TOR) as the current champ of the genre WOW.

It does not pick one side to the detriment of another but is actually pretty damned good at both.

So I don't see what the problem is.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 21, 2011)

I only have time right now to explain this one more time.



Ciupy said:


> I don't think you've read what I just posted.
> 
> The leveling content has more or less KoTOR-era Bioware story quality.
> *[ My problem is that this gulf of space between the two main gameplay modes ]*
> ...



I understand fully what the game is delivering, problem stems from the jarring nature of the connection of the elements.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm still going to try this game before I buy it.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 21, 2011)

Taleran said:


> I only have time right now to explain this one more time.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand fully what the game is delivering, problem stems from the jarring nature of the connection of the elements.



As I said,you need to use suspension of disbelief for that,because I am sure you are talking about the other players bothering you.

In the end,you are as unique as you choose to believe.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 21, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Well its simple all the other MMOs I have played either haven't tried or realized the folly in trying to craft personal stories in worlds populated by many people sharing the same story. It is a fundamental flaw of doing story telling in that regard.
> 
> snip



Okay, you actually don't know what your talking about.

First off, story was always one of the main pillars of MMO RPGs. Ultima Online, Everyquest, World of Warcraft. They all have stories.

The reason why story telling the way Bioware is doing it now has never been done in an MMO before isn't because "its bad" or because "it doesn't work". They didn't incorperate story to the Star Wars The Old Republic did it because of the technological limitations of the medium. What started out as a limitation became the accepted norm.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 22, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> As I said,you need to use suspension of disbelief for that,because I am sure you are talking about the other players bothering you.
> 
> In the end,you are as unique as you choose to believe.



Sure a small part is suspension of disbelief, however the LARGE part is that the individual personal quest line is incredibly disjointed from multiplayer aspects of the game.




strongarm85 said:


> Okay, you actually don't know what your talking about.
> 
> First off, story was always one of the main pillars of MMO RPGs. Ultima Online, Everyquest, World of Warcraft. They all have stories.
> 
> The reason why story telling the way Bioware is doing it now has never been done in an MMO before isn't because "its bad" or because "it doesn't work". They didn't incorperate story to the Star Wars The Old Republic did it because of the technological limitations of the medium. What started out as a limitation became the accepted norm.




Please do not jump in cut a small section out of my post and still completely miss the point. I never have said that MMO games do not have stories, never has that ever entered the conversation. Personal individual stories and the merits of meshing those into immensly populated game environments.

Next time you want to jump in you have to pay attenntion


----------



## Samehada (Dec 22, 2011)

Im also not fully understanding you Taleran...The game's story line can be done singleplayer and still get that personal feeling. The other players around are just doing their own business that happens to be on the same planet as you.


----------



## Krory (Dec 22, 2011)

So is the story worth fifteen dollars a month?


----------



## Corruption (Dec 22, 2011)

Krory said:


> So is the story worth fifteen dollars a month?



I doubt it. Although, I'd personally never play an MMO only for the story.


----------



## Khyle (Dec 22, 2011)

I would pay much more gladly a monthly fee for a good and ongoing story than for crappy so called "progression" (ie: boring raiding routine that makes many people think of the game as a second -sometimes even first - job).

But that's just me.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 22, 2011)

I think that's really my issue with the game and P2P mmo's in general, outside of the annoying grind  your essentially paying ?35 to play a game for 1 month, meaning once that month is done that game is useless to you and the ?35 wasted, unless you want to pay another ?10. In comprison to every other game, which you return to after pretty much any period unless you were really screwed over. It's like one big con. You don't own jack shit and your paying bills on top of that.


----------



## serger989 (Dec 22, 2011)

Just hit 50 on Canderous Ordo, overall it was a meh experience. The world quests (I think that's what they are called?) were good and so were the class quests. They were GOOD. Each planet has a multiple quest story, like for instance on Tatooine you follow the SIS guys leads about a Czerka corporate official trying to get some weapon. These quests are quite good and worth doing. But all the filler b-rated quests (well they are all pretty b-rated), are forgettable (imo) and not worth anyone's salt. Especially since every single choice in this entire game is an illusion. 

Just because you can kill someone or let them live doesn't really mean much, they will either die if the story demands it and/or be replaced by someone else. The quests themselves don't really change and the story with the biggest changes (the agent, end of act 1) fits into that example. I knew this all from beta though, the story and choices are only there for how you feel about your own character and the points towards light or dark for gear. That's it. So if you want something that actually changes it's not really going to happen especially if you play the same class twice differently (I have with the JK Guardian specifically all the way to the end of act III, once in beta and just right now). 

This is not a negative outlook however, just the reality of it. The story does ADD to the experience, like I said it's only there for how you feel about your character. It's not just that all roads lead to rome, there IS only 1 road. However you will give a shit if your character is doing bad or good things, in this they accomplished their goal. However there just isn't enough actual quests with meaning (for me personally). There's a lot more to address but overall it's a good game worth a few months of pay but beyond that, I just don't see my interest holding. End game is pretty bad (obviously), but I mean the core concept of it. Repeat the 12 flashpoints as heroics over and over... Wonderful. I get to do WoW all over again. So MY end game is making alts (exactly what they intended, they outright said they are "banking on people making alts at end game") and continuing along the grind to 50 to create the kind of character I like. 

I'm going to be writing a review soon listing the pros and cons based on my own experience.


----------



## The World (Dec 22, 2011)

Man I went through alot of trouble getting the Collector's Edition but now it's finally coming on friday before Christmas, yaaaaaay.

Luckily I pre-ordered the standard version on Amazon and they sent me the pre-order code anyway even though I didn't buy it. 

Do we get a free month with CE's btw?


----------



## The Big G (Dec 22, 2011)

I play a Sith Warrior and I am eagerly awaiting the chance to train my super hot super psycho apprentice who wants my nuts so bad


----------



## serger989 (Dec 22, 2011)

^ Indeed you get a free month, but all copies do. All you have to do is input your credit card info and the month is activated, you can cancel the auto payment before the month is up so it doesn't auto charge you. Or you can use a (I believe) EA time card to add time to your game which will automatically activate your free month on top of that time as well 

^ Jaesa Willsaam on top of the overall story to the Warrior is one of my favorites lol... I really do like the Knight and Warrior the most ;o Though I like playing them the least O_O


----------



## Eevihl (Dec 23, 2011)

I missed a few days of this thread. A lot people talking about how bad the monthly fee is. You know you don't have to play the game right?


----------



## -Dargor- (Dec 23, 2011)

Rofl at people and the monthly fee, I guess this is a lot of newbes' first MMO ever or something. This is how MMOs roll, get used to it or just switch genre.

On another note, my trooper companion just got a lot cooler now that I've found out who voiced him



I KNEW that voice bossing me around sounded familiar 


As for TOR itself, it's surprisingly refreshing, I've been bored the fuck out by any and all MMOs that came out the last couple years because they're just basically a rehashed shitty version of WoW (looking at you Aion, Rift, DCUO, the rest aren't even worth mentioning) that couldn't keep me from forgetting it was just a bad WoW wearing a wig & a new dress for more than a month, well this one clones () what made WoW fun and adds on the KOTOR ambiance, which makes for a welcome change of pace on the MMO scene.

Convos and the KOTOR alignment system alone are worth the detour to anyone that's bored and liked the previous KOTOR games.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 23, 2011)

I've finally gotten a chance to try the game, and here's how I feel about it:

It's a good game, I like how you experience the important events on your own, freeing you from the chains of raid nights for progressions. As a "single player" game of sorts, it's a worthy successor to KOTOR, even if I would have preferred an actual KOTOR 3 to a blend of WoW and KOTOR. Many skills function exactly like their counterparts in WoW. Finally, if you're thoroughly tired of the combat mechanics behind any MMORPG released in the last 10 years, SWTOR does not innovate at all and thus fails to impress.

In short: is it worse than WoW? No. It is WoW with a Star Wars flair and a robust solo experience. If you haven't played these games to death, you will probably be very satisfied and as of right now I can't think of a better competitor on the market. The real problem is that this WILL change in 2012, and I, for one, will most likely be playing Guild Wars 2.


----------



## Muk (Dec 23, 2011)

so what's the end game like? are there any raids-bosses available for slaughter?


----------



## The World (Dec 23, 2011)

serger989 said:


> ^ Indeed you get a free month, but all copies do. All you have to do is input your credit card info and the month is activated, you can cancel the auto payment before the month is up so it doesn't auto charge you. Or you can use a (I believe) EA time card to add time to your game which will automatically activate your free month on top of that time as well



Thanks for the info



Naruto said:


> I've finally gotten a chance to try the game, and here's how I feel about it:
> 
> It's a good game, I like how you experience the important events on your own, freeing you from the chains of raid nights for progressions. As a "single player" game of sorts, it's a worthy successor to KOTOR, even if I would have preferred an actual KOTOR 3 to a blend of WoW and KOTOR. Many skills function exactly like their counterparts in WoW. Finally, if you're thoroughly tired of the combat mechanics behind any MMORPG released in the last 10 years, SWTOR does not innovate at all and thus fails to impress.
> 
> In short: is it worse than WoW? No. It is WoW with a Star Wars flair and a robust solo experience. If you haven't played these games to death, you will probably be very satisfied and as of right now I can't think of a better competitor on the market. The real problem is that this WILL change in 2012, and I, for one, will most likely be playing Guild Wars 2.



I've been hearing that for awhile and I'm ok with this.


----------



## Taleran (Dec 24, 2011)

Khyle said:


> I would pay much more gladly a monthly fee for a good and ongoing story than for crappy so called "progression" (ie: boring raiding routine that makes many people think of the game as a second -sometimes even first - job).
> 
> But that's just me.



Yeah but that isn't possible from a technical perspective from this or any genre really. So you are going to in like 3 months maximum be in either one of 2 modes. Routine Routine Routine, or hey I am going to make a new character and do it all again.

The only way you can really break that is by giving people many more options of what to do with their time in the game.

Which is why this looks promising to me.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 24, 2011)

Muk said:


> so what's the end game like? are there any raids-bosses available for slaughter?



There is currently the Eternity Vault and and Kragga the Hutt's Palace.

The normal mode of Eternity Vault has 4 bosses, and Kragga's Palace currently has 1 boss, but the raid is about to be expanded to include 3 more bosses. 

In hard mode and nightmare mode eternity vault there additional bosses.

Currently the only boss in Kragga's place is a Rancor. Its interesting because it's actually a 0 tank fight. The Rancor has no aggro table. The boss has a strong Single Target attack and an weaker aoe attack. His attacks are slow though so if you don't suck you have time to dodge them. 

The way this fight works is the Rancor seems to just switch targets at random and then he chases after that target. And the boss cannot be taunted. Basically, whoever has Aggro has the job of kiting the boss around  room to make sure.

There are also adds that spawn perodically threwout the fight. They're standard mobs though and can be CCed. 

The Music playing in the background is a nice Easter Egg.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 24, 2011)

PVE progression looks like this.

Heroic Mode Flashpoints are actually pretty hard content and they give loot that is on the same level as Normal Mode Flashpoints. Both of these endgame activities can be started as soon as you reach level 50. You don't need any fancy gear to run these. They're tuned such that a skilled player in green gear can do the content.

Then it goes Heroic Operations and then Nightmare Operations.

As far as new content goes, there are new planets, and new Single Player questing, new Operations, new PvP Battlegrounds, new space combat misisons, and new guild functionality, and more Legacy system planned in the near future as regular content patches. How near that is is unknown at this time.

Oh, and James Ohlen says we're going to get Guild Capital Ships further down the line.

EDIT: Oh, and there is also the Planet Ilum and Outlaws Den on Tatooine. And new World pvp areas are going to be added to the game in future patches.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 24, 2011)

Speaking of Raiding, Big news. We totally started Raiding this week.

So far we've managed to down the first couple bosses in the Eternity Vault. Our kills are server first for sure, we might be a day or two behind the current world first guild, but we're in the same lock-out period and there are a few scheduled raid nights to go.

Our real target is world first on Nightmare modes, and we're on track for that.


----------



## Eevihl (Dec 24, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> Speaking of Raiding, Big news. We totally started Raiding this week.
> 
> So far we've managed to down the first couple bosses in the Eternity Vault. Our kills are server first for sure, we might be a day or two behind the current world first guild, but we're in the same lock-out period and there are a few scheduled raid nights to go.
> 
> Our real target is world first on Nightmare modes, and we're on track for that.



Nice gratz!


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 24, 2011)

So SWtOR PVP: Is it worth a damn?


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 24, 2011)

PVP is really good in this game. There are no faction imbalances to speak of. There are some class emblances though.

The Maruader Carnage tree and the Sentinal Combat trees are probably going to get nerfed. They're really OP in terms of potential damage output.

On the last day of the last beta weekend I was playing a Carnage speced Marauder and I decided to start skipping all the side quests on Tatooine to see how far I could make it in the class story before I couldn't progress anymore. I eventually made it to my final class quest on Alderaan and couldn't progress any further because the mobs where level 31 and I was level 26. It just couldn't hit the mobs anymore to kill them.

The main faction imbalance is just how many more Empire players there are vs how many Republic players there are on pvp servers. The pvp feels a lot more kinetic and fluid than WoW, even while it's mechanically the same, it feels better, more responsive.


----------



## Eevihl (Dec 25, 2011)

Pvp is fun but like it's been said Empire kinda rules the side of population.


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 25, 2011)

Healing in PvP is god-awful. Tiny little health bars/names on the raid frames that sometimes don't update correctly. Also, I get ability lag very, very often (0.5s usually, many others have noticed this as well).

TOR has a ways to go before it is as smooth as WoW.


----------



## Krory (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## stavrakas (Dec 25, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> Healing in PvP is god-awful. Tiny little health bars/names on the raid frames that sometimes don't update correctly. Also, I get ability lag very, very often (0.5s usually, many others have noticed this as well).
> 
> TOR has a ways to go before it is as smooth as WoW.



You can alter/expand the names of your party as much as you like, search the options.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Dec 26, 2011)

How is the PvP in this game? Is it bearable? Any skill involved?


----------



## Krory (Dec 26, 2011)

> How is the PvP in this game? Is it bearable? Any skill involved?





Hangat?r said:


> So SWtOR PVP: Is it worth a damn?





strongarm85 said:


> PVP is really good in this game. There are no faction imbalances to speak of. There are some class emblances though.
> 
> The Maruader Carnage tree and the Sentinal Combat trees are probably going to get nerfed. They're really OP in terms of potential damage output.
> 
> ...





Eevihl said:


> Pvp is fun but like it's been said Empire kinda rules the side of population.





Coteaz said:


> Healing in PvP is god-awful. Tiny little health bars/names on the raid frames that sometimes don't update correctly. Also, I get ability lag very, very often (0.5s usually, many others have noticed this as well).
> 
> TOR has a ways to go before it is as smooth as WoW.



Man... if only you could click back a page...

Oh wait.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 26, 2011)

The problem with SWTOR's story structure is that it wants to be episodic (don't get any prequel accusations there; hold on). You see, the first few planets form pieces of a whole and once done, you can begin your character's end game. However, the zones are clearly and boldly labed with gaps. So, while the game gives you the option to go to Taris or Nar Shaddaa, Nar Shaddaa is clearly for lvl 20 characters  and unless you like being revived by medical probes, it makes the story rather linear as well.

Also don't care for the Legacy system and the biggest turn-off is the grind. (BH Story Progression on Drummond Kaas goes from lvl 9 to Lvl 14 to 16.)


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 26, 2011)

Shippingr4losers said:


> The problem with SWTOR's story structure is that it wants to be episodic (don't get any prequel accusations there; hold on). You see, the first few planets form pieces of a whole and once done, you can begin your character's end game. However, the zones are clearly and boldly labed with gaps. So, while the game gives you the option to go to Taris or Nar Shaddaa, Nar Shaddaa is clearly for lvl 20 characters  and unless you like being revived by medical probes, it makes the story rather linear as well.
> 
> Also don't care for the Legacy system and the biggest turn-off is the grind. (BH Story Progression on Drummond Kaas goes from lvl 9 to Lvl 14 to 16.)



What Grind?

I'm already running around with a level 50 character. If you ever find yourself standing in on place to grind out mobs for the next level, your playing the game wrong. 

1 Quest turn in is generally worth about 15 or 20 minutes of mob killing in terms of exp. If you over level a planet by the time you step foot on it you can pretty easily just do your class quests and go on to the next planet in short order.


----------



## Krory (Dec 26, 2011)

So it's piss-easy. It's like reading a book.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 26, 2011)

No, the mobs deffinately get a lot harder at end game. They use more tactics, have higher stats. Bounty Hunters who like to rely on Death from above to clear out groups of mobs will find that the packs a spread too wide to hit more than one or two members of a group.

I'd say it's piss easy for Chapter 1. Chapter 2 its still kind of easy, but you can die if you pull multiple packs or if you pull a pack without a good amount of health. By Chapter 3 the mobs get a lot more difficult. By Voss at I noticed the mobs where actually using Trinity Mechanics against you. A lot of packs would have multiple healers, there would be a standard mob that was built like a tank where he had lots of health but couldn't hit very hard, and your still had dpsing mobs.

By the time you get to Corellia the mobs are much more difficult. Its very easy to die if your not careful with every pull.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Dec 26, 2011)

Krory said:


> Man... if only you could click back a page...
> 
> Oh wait.



That's what I have you for. You generously link me things so I can get interested in the game.

And you know what? I intensely appreciate that.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## The World (Dec 27, 2011)

Hawt       . :33


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 27, 2011)

Hmm,I remember that on my male JK,that particular robe used to cover a lot more than this..

Also..

Rawr.


----------



## Samehada (Dec 27, 2011)

Lvl 40 Bounty Hunter now

Its fantastic. The pvp is really fresh as well.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 27, 2011)

I've played for 26 hours and I am still in the freaking prologue of the Jedi Knight story!

Holy shit this thing is huge!


Also,EU-wide server  maintenance for 6 straight hours..


----------



## Face (Dec 27, 2011)

How big is this game compared to Skyrim?


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 27, 2011)

Face said:


> How big is this game compared to Skyrim?



You mean as in surface area?

Or hours played?

Because either way,it's at the very least as big as Skyrim.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Dec 27, 2011)

regular game vs mmo? mmo everytime. lol.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 27, 2011)

So far we've managed to clear all the Normal Mode operations available at the moment, although the next patch will expand Kragga's Palace to include 3 more bosses. We're going to start raiding hard mode eternity vault tonight,.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Coteaz (Dec 27, 2011)

Meh.

Got my Trooper to level 25 and ran out of motivation. MMO leveling is always grindy, but the linear and static "worlds", nearly zero exploration/freedom (compared to WoW, or even Rift), extremely clunky combat, and 2003-era LFG features make TOR a decided failure in my eyes. 

Unsubbed and washed my hands of this archaic mess.


----------



## The World (Dec 27, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> Meh.
> 
> Got my Trooper to level 25 and ran out of motivation. MMO leveling is always grindy, but the linear and static "worlds", nearly zero exploration/freedom (compared to WoW, or even Rift), extremely clunky combat, and 2003-era LFG features make TOR a decided failure in my eyes.
> 
> Unsubbed and washed my hands of this archaic mess.



When are you ever happy with games?


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 27, 2011)

The World said:


> When are you ever happy with games?


Um, what? I like plenty of games. TOR is simply a disappointment.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Found the first real grind in the game. Daily comendations. Only need to do it really is you plan on hardcore progression style raiding.

Rakata Ear pieces and Implants are the best in slots and to get them you need 120 daily commendations each.

The trick to doing getting them in much less time is to bring a few friends to do the heroic quests while you do the others as well. The Heroic quests give you 3 for completing them where as the quests that can be completed solo only give 1. If you do all the single player quests and the Heroics you can get about 30 a day. So if you bring a few friends to help out you can get those three slots in about 12-14 days. If you only do the solo quests it'll take close to a month.

Some of the quests have some decent rewards like companion gear, eipc item mods, and blue containers.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 28, 2011)

You realize that both WoW didn't get it's LFG system until around Burning Cursade and Rift didn't get their until about July. The LFG system you want is post-launch content. It'll come out eventually, its only a matter of how long.

As far as the combat is concerned I couldn't disagree more. Different classes play in very different ways. Although if you were playing a vanguard trooper and trying to dps your I can deffinately agree with you. I had a similar experience playing a Bounty Hunter Power Tech and trying to go dps. The style combat requires you to be in Melee, but you have no abilities that help you get into melee quickly. You just have a some ranged attacks you can fire off as you close the distance. The Mercinary Advanced Class with the Bounty Hunter feels a lot more natural. I would imagine the Trooper equivalent would be the same. 

The trooper's story would have some appeal with people who enjoy Call of Duty Modern Warfare campaigns, but in general the Bounty Hunter, Imperial Agent, Jedi Knight, Sith Warrior, and Sith Inquisitor are all more entertaining.

Jedi Knight basically _is_ Knights of the Old Republic 3. The Jedi Knight's whole story-line is basically about the previous Knights of the Old Republic games and tying up the loose ends of the previous game.


----------



## martryn (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm on the fence with this game.  Not sure if I want to get this, or Guild Wars 2.  I'm liking the free-to-play and fantasy aspect of Guild Wars at the moment.  Now that Star Wars is out 'fo reals, any good reviews or decent feedback?


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 28, 2011)

martryn said:


> I'm on the fence with this game.  Not sure if I want to get this, or Guild Wars 2.  I'm liking the free-to-play and fantasy aspect of Guild Wars at the moment.  Now that Star Wars is out 'fo reals, any good reviews or decent feedback?



SWTOR's current meta critic is an 88. Only 10 reviews have come in though.

Game technically came out on the 20th even though people have been playing it for 2 weeks. And with Christmas a few days later and a lot game reviewers on vacation I would expect more reviews to come in over the next few days.


----------



## Coteaz (Dec 28, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> You realize that both WoW didn't get it's LFG system until around Burning Cursade and Rift didn't get their until about July. The LFG system you want is post-launch content. It'll come out eventually, its only a matter of how long.


I had played WoW on and off since 2005. It didn't get its current cross-server LFG tool until Patch 3.3 in Wrath (December 2009). 

That isn't my concern, though. TOR lacks even a global LFG chat channel, which WoW had at launch (now removed). I don't know if it needs a dungeon finder tool, but not having any convenient LFG tools in a 2011 "Modern" MMO is disgraceful. 



> As far as the combat is concerned I couldn't disagree more. Different classes play in very different ways. Although if you were playing a vanguard trooper and trying to dps your I can deffinately agree with you. I had a similar experience playing a Bounty Hunter Power Tech and trying to go dps. The style combat requires you to be in Melee, but you have no abilities that help you get into melee quickly. You just have a some ranged attacks you can fire off as you close the distance. The Mercinary Advanced Class with the Bounty Hunter feels a lot more natural. I would imagine the Trooper equivalent would be the same.


I was a Commando trooper, healer spec. Combat style was not the issue. Combat unresponsiveness was. 

TOR has up to 0.5s ability delay (try moving forward just as your mounting cast bar is finished - you'll "cancel" it and have to re-mount) that hundreds of players have noticed and called Bioware out on. It isn't related to latency or lag, either, as people with all types of connections and machines have it. Sometimes, abilities will simply not trigger, even though I clearly activated it after the GCD had finished. Abilities with long animations prevent other ones from being cast immediately afterwards, as the old animation is still playing for ~0.5-1s after the ability is complete. 



> The trooper's story would have some appeal with people who enjoy Call of Duty Modern Warfare campaigns, but in general the Bounty Hunter, Imperial Agent, Jedi Knight, Sith Warrior, and Sith Inquisitor are all more entertaining.


Story wasn't the issue. I enjoyed killing off annoying senators and the like.



> Jedi Knight basically _is_ Knights of the Old Republic 3. The Jedi Knight's whole story-line is basically about the previous Knights of the Old Republic games and tying up the loose ends of the previous game.


That's fine. Problem is, it feels like this is KOTOR 3 with multiplayer added in...but made in 2005. The worlds feel lifeless and dead (not talking about player population) and are basically linear with no freedom of movement when compared to WoW. The city-worlds (Coruscant, Nar Shadda) are the worst, as you are forced to take flightpoints everywhere and the zones are entirely made of hallways. 

Basically, TOR lacks a soul. WoW may be a shadow of its former self now (and I don't play it anymore), but TOR has zero chance of dethroning it from #1. I wish this wasn't the case, but I just comment on what I see.

Well, I won't take up any more of this thread than I already have. Enjoy the game, I guess.


----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2011)

Why does it even have to dethrone WoW? From what I've seen it already has.

WoW is a complete shadow of itself at this point. I've been playing since release and it's pretty terrible atm. The release of the new panda expansion only solidifies the loss of more and more players to go other MMO's like Old Republic.


----------



## Samehada (Dec 28, 2011)

I honestly think the 1 million who subbed in a single day shows its worth to all gamers, and its potential


----------



## Corruption (Dec 28, 2011)

Samehada said:


> I honestly think the 1 million who subbed in a single day shows its worth to all gamers, and its potential



Well, you do have to sub to the game to actually play it. Will have to see how it's doing in a few month to really gauge how successful it is. Either way I'm having fun so far.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 29, 2011)

Soo..here's two pics of my character (a level 20 Jedi Knight Guardian):

*Spoiler*: __ 








I am going to leave him alone until they fix the way Jedi Knights (and Sith Warriors ) are in PvE in later levels.

I don't want good PvP performance from him,but having trouble doing class missions and not being a very good tank is something I am not too keen on facing.

So until they can be more than a wet noodle that's that,and it's a shame because the two stories I wanted to see (JK and SW) also belong to those gimped classes..


I am thinking about rolling something Empire for my alt..maybe Sith Inquisitor..

Could someone tell me if their class story is good ?


----------



## Vladimir Lenin (Dec 29, 2011)

Could I ask something? I'm yet to have played this game, and I was wondering:

Do races give off any kind of specific benefits or are they simply aesthetic? It's not serious, just it's the only thing I haven't been able to find any information on.


----------



## Ciupy (Dec 29, 2011)

Goobananas said:


> Could I ask something? I'm yet to have played this game, and I was wondering:
> 
> Do races give off any kind of specific benefits or are they simply aesthetic? It's not serious, just it's the only thing I haven't been able to find any information on.



It's a very minor ability that varies from species to species and doesn't impact gameplay that much from what I saw.


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Dec 29, 2011)

Goobananas said:


> Could I ask something? I'm yet to have played this game, and I was wondering:
> 
> Do races give off any kind of specific benefits or are they simply aesthetic? It's not serious, just it's the only thing I haven't been able to find any information on.



The other difference is that there are small differences in your story in how some people react to you, especially on the Imperial side where they hate aliens.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 29, 2011)

So I finished my my Mako Romance arc on my Bounty Hunter right before hitting level 50. I wont spoil anything for you, but you really can't romance Mako until nearly the end of your leveling experience.

So partly for posterity reasons and other stuff I'm going to copy some of the Mailing's Mako sent after the end of her Romance Arc. I suspect that these's mails will auto delete within 30 days or so.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Did you know Czerka Corporation has wedding registries? Well, they do. It was kind of fun to set one up even though no one's going to get us anything on there. Well, almost no one. I saw the best set of shape-conforming blast armor on sale. I think it'll look good on you, so really it's a present for both of us.  

Love you, big guy.





*Spoiler*: __ 



I was thinking about it, and I'm really glad we didn't try to do some crazy ceremony. I'm not going to lie, I was checking out some 'zines at the time and I wanted to have my girly moment, but everyone I'd have wanted to be there... couldn't have been. You never talk about family either. It would have just been for us, and we had that. I'm a little sad I'll never get to see Blizz as a flower girl, though.

So anyway, I figure that since we saved all that money keeping things simple, we should make up the difference on a big honeymoon vacation. It'd do us some good to lay low for a little while anyway, right? Think about it.





*Spoiler*: __ 



So, you know how we "made it official"? Well, I made it official official. I slipped our names into the Imperial and Republic marriage databases last night. Quit making that face, there's nothing that can be traced back to us and it makes me happy.

I may have also vandalized the ten highest traffic sites on the HoloNet. Hearts were involved. Kind of a lot of them. Don't judge.


----------



## Samehada (Dec 29, 2011)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Well, you do have to sub to the game to actually play it. Will have to see how it's doing in a few month to really gauge how successful it is. Either way I'm having fun so far.



There were 3 beta weekends and then a week of early access. Plenty of time to "try it out." If your idea of testing a game is putting in more than 20 hours of it, you mine as well buy it nevertheless.


----------



## Illairen (Dec 30, 2011)

Playing Imperial Agent/Operative. (Chiss of course)

Best class I ever played in a MMORPG. Mixture of Rogue/healer with an additional gun. Absolutely deadly in PvP xD

Really like the class story. I somehow feel like James Bond =DD


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Dec 30, 2011)

Lol, this is funny.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MW2grfNjTQs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## valerian (Dec 30, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]f1carTFHBxM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Dec 30, 2011)

Even though it's funny, why is that knob comparing some in game dialogue with actual cutscenes from other games?


The binoculars vid is pretty smirkworthy.


----------



## strongarm85 (Dec 31, 2011)

Its not even the current version of that cutscene. It was an early beta version.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 31, 2011)

So I was able to get this game cheap and am now playing. I'm on a server with a friend of mine, but if the EU folk are concentrated on another then I'm up for that, too. My preference goes out to Empire and PVP, so yar.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Dec 31, 2011)

Problem is EU is scattered on German, French and English servers.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 31, 2011)

I haven't been able to play this as much as I'd like to. Just got a question about Warzone PvP. Are most groups that play coordinated? I'm not sure if it'd be worth it or even fun if I queued up for something alone.


----------



## Eevihl (Dec 31, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> So I finished my my Mako Romance arc on my Bounty Hunter right before hitting level 50. I wont spoil anything for you, but you really can't romance Mako until nearly the end of your leveling experience.
> 
> So partly for posterity reasons and other stuff I'm going to copy some of the Mailing's Mako sent after the end of her Romance Arc. I suspect that these's mails will auto delete within 30 days or so.
> 
> ...



Bawwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Krory (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 4, 2012)

Trying to balance all classes/stories.

So far, the SW story is the only one where the group feels like a group and not just a collection of individuals that just leave each other a lone.
Smuggler's kinda weird (Boyscout Corso doesn't help), Jedi Sage is pretty dull (storywise), and as much as I dig IA, I have to work to get my 2nd companion on Alderaan.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 4, 2012)

So, I've taken some screen shots form a bunch of different things I've been up to since the last time I posted here.

First I've made Jedi Knight alt. Haven't gotten very far on him yet. His name is Alden and He's Jindo's younger brother.



I also did some Datacron Hunting. There is one on Tatooine where you have to go on a 30 minute balloon. Took some screen shots of the Dune Sea while I was up there.


*Spoiler*: __ 









We also started 16 man raiding today. We went threw the first 2 bosses in Eternity Vault but one of my guild mates suggested about halfway threw that we were actually doing the instance on Hard Mode when we entered on normal. We got the Annihilation down on our 3rd attempt, and got 2nd boss on our very first try.

After that we split into 8 mans and finished up the rest of the instance. Here's some screen shots of the end of Eternity Vault.



Here is a screen shot from the bottom of the room aimed up at the top. As you fight this boss he destroys the floor under under you and you have keep dropping down to the lower platforms and healing up as you fight him until you reach the bottom. The fight actually starts up there above the red area.


*Spoiler*: __ 









Here is us fighting the Rancor in Kragga's Palace we managed to down him the first time, we actually nearly ended up wiping. The boss enraged and killed 12 out 16 people in one shot, including the tanks. The remaining 4 managed to kill the boss by kitting him until they could take off the last 75,000 of his hp.


*Spoiler*: __ 











And last here is a picture of me showing off my new phat loots!



The speeder dropped from the Soa in Eternity Vault. I got my Tier 2 helmet. In my right quickbar keyed to Shift+E is my new relic I looted in Eternity Vault. It gives me +300 power for 20 seconds. Not pictured are my Tier 1 Boots that I bought with the currency after this screenshot was taken.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 4, 2012)

Heh,Strongarm85,it seems you,Shippingr4losers and me are the only ones still playing this game.

I also re-rolled a Bounty Hunter (PowerTech ) until they fix the Jedi Knight and holy shit is that class fun.

The story is good,the companions are good and the gameplay is good.

I am kinda getting burned out on playing the game all by myself though,since none of my friends actually want to quit WoW,EVE or Lineage II for this..


----------



## Eevihl (Jan 4, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Heh,Strongarm85,it seems you,Shippingr4losers and me are the only ones still playing this game.
> 
> I also re-rolled a Bounty Hunter (PowerTech ) until they fix the Jedi Knight and holy shit is that class fun.
> 
> ...



Hey I'm playing too


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 4, 2012)

Eevihl said:


> Hey I'm playing too



Whoops,forgot about you!


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 4, 2012)

I actually enjoyed the 1-10 story of Jedi Consular. 

Trying to level an IA, but it's not as fun/easy as my other classes. Also made a BH that's gonna be my main, a SI just 'cause and a Trooper, because using huge guns is always fun.

/altoholic


----------



## Muk (Jan 4, 2012)

i am trying to get into this, but right now, i can't play it since i am on my laptop and not anywhere near my desktop 

would love to put in a few hours of this

ohh the wait xD


----------



## Crimson Cloak (Jan 5, 2012)

I have managed to reach lvl 37 as a Smuggler Scoundrel.  The Smuggler gets the best lines. 

*when talking to Bowdaar about life debts*

Smuggler: I don't like that.  It sounds like slavery.  Or worse, _marriage_.

*when being recruited for space combat missions*

Smuggler: I want my call-sign to be called, "Cracker-Jack".  Eh, it sounded better in my head.  How about "Ace"?


----------



## Overwatch (Jan 5, 2012)

I remember wanting to strangle Kira Carsen whenever a JK was around me during the beta. Who the hell came up with those battlecries?! "Eat lighstaber, jerk!" and such...


----------



## Khyle (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm playing it too  I'm an altoholic as well, so I spent the first weeks just "tasting" each of the 8 classes' storylines and mechanics (just origin worlds+faction fleets+Esseles/BT).

It's not until this week that I've started playing seriously with the char I had planned to play for years, a Sith Warrior (Juggernaut-Vengeance spec).

 I'm having so much fun  There are so many things to do that I'm level 20 already and I haven't even set my foot on Balmorra nor done the second flashpoint yet

I'm a bit afraid of the future though, since many people agree on the fact that the SW/JK are underpowered as hell.


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 5, 2012)

I just uninstalled the game.

The way the Jedi Knight is gimped (and is the class I wanted to truly play) combined with the community,and by that I mean the lack of, made me quit this game.

I'll see in a couple of months if these two issues I have with the game will be corrected and maybe I will give it another shot then.

Until then I gave my account to a friend and let him play to his heart's content.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 5, 2012)

A lot of people don't know how to play their classes correctly yet in different situations. I havn't played the equivilent of your spec enough to know what's strength and weaknesses are yet though.

For anyone interested, here is my pyrotech build.



It's the most heat efficent build a mercinary bounty hunter can take. You probably wont like leveling with the build though. You don't get enough points to make everything work exactly right until level 47. 

The real mechanics of the build are as follows:

Muzzle Fluting reduces the cost of Power Shot to 16 heat.

Super Heated Rail allows for Rail Shot to vent 8 heat instead of costing you 16 heat, giving your more resources, while doing high amounts of damage.

Prototype Particle Accelerator finishes the cooldown on Rail Shot early, allowing you to use it more often, venting even more heat in the process while doing more damage in the process.

Automated Defences means that you get access to Thermal Sensor Override about once every 45 seconds to a minute instead of once every 2 minutes, giving you free casts of Incendiary Missile.

When those abilities are working together in tandum, it is possible to have your heat bar half full and find it reduced back down to zero without even having to rely on Vent Heat to do it for you. With this build you can maintain damage contantly threw a whole fight and never and only rarely need to vent heat. In most fights I never even use rapid shots (which is your free attack for those non bounty hunters out there). And if you ever do max your heat bar, you also only have a 90 second cooldown on Vent Heat, so you can vent heat more often.

There is an random element to this build. It is possible that you can have a bad run of luck and not get that many rail shots, but typically, you can just spam your attacks for several minutes at a time without interruption and never run out of heat.


----------



## rac585 (Jan 5, 2012)

This fucking game shits on my PC. I'm really wanting to at least finish the 8 class stories but I'm just near the end of my FIRST one and already I can't stand logging in and playing with a shitty framerate (15-30 just QUESTING).

Fuck just make a console version with the class story lines and leave the end game content to rich people who can throw their money into gaming rigs.

I got a very smooth 60 minimum fps in wow so now I seriously regret breaking up my raiding guild over tor. Not to mention in low bracket arenas I was one of the better frost mages you raged at for abusing how ridiculously OP they can be played.

The only good thing coming from this tor experience is me going out to find a real job so I can build a new pc. [/QQ]


----------



## Naruto (Jan 5, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> Lineage II



Why do people still play this piece of shit? I mean I know it's free but good god, is that enough of a reason?


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 5, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Why do people still play this piece of shit? I mean I know it's free but good god, is that enough of a reason?



Eh,maybe nostalgia,maybe familiarity,maybe the fact that they invested so many hours into their characters?


----------



## Eevihl (Jan 5, 2012)

Yay got a new rig so now I can play the game full time now :3


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 5, 2012)

Rac said:


> This fucking game shits on my PC. I'm really wanting to at least finish the 8 class stories but I'm just near the end of my FIRST one and already I can't stand logging in and playing with a shitty framerate (15-30 just QUESTING).
> 
> Fuck just make a console version with the class story lines and leave the end game content to rich people who can throw their money into gaming rigs.
> 
> ...



Your PC must really really, really suck.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 5, 2012)

World of Warcraft is 7 years older than TOR. A modern gaming rig is 8 times more powerful than a gaming rig was when WoW came out.

As for getting a new rig to play TOR the game is still being optimized. Some of the bug fixes that went out today should make the game run smoother in indoor areas with shadows enabled for instance.


----------



## Eevihl (Jan 5, 2012)

Well I needed a new rig for awhile anyway it just an extreme plus that TOR benefited from it :3


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 7, 2012)

So Patch 1.1 has hit the PTR and will be coming out shortly, possibly even the 10th after Maintenance. 

The full notes can be found here: 

My thoughts: They made some adjustments to Guard and Taunt that should make it more apparent what targets you've taunted and that make guard work better.

There is an entirely new flash point.

Kragga's Palace has 4 new bosses.

A lot of improvements where made to pvp.

They're also fixing a ton of stuff.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 7, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> You realize that both WoW didn't get it's LFG system until around Burning Cursade



WoW didn't get the dungeon finder until mid-wrath.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 7, 2012)

Ciupy said:


> I just uninstalled the game.
> 
> The way the Jedi Knight is gimped (and is the class I wanted to truly play) combined with the community,and by that I mean the lack of, made me quit this game.
> 
> ...



As far as the reasons why Cuipy decided to uninstall the game, he clearly just needs wait for a few builds before he comes back.

First off, the Jedi Knight is not gimped. 

In terms Tanking in PVP are they are  over Powered in the game. They literally have a bubble that makes them immune to all damage for 2 seconds, and pops them out of all movement impairing effects. And a 2nd defensive ability on a 30 second cooldown that also breaks them out of movement impairing effects. 

There is a Jedi Knight on my server who is priority one on any kill order already because it takes 4 dps to kill him, even while he's holding the ball, and that's if he doesn't have a healer. He usually has a Jedi Sage pocket healing him and at that point he's pretty much unkillable.

In Alderaan Warzone you can literally send a Jedi Knight Tank and 3 dps to the center node, and the only thing can beat you is the entire other team rushing the center node.

The game hasn't even been out a month yet and he's like "there is no community in this game."

It takes time to form community. In terms of forming community the game already way ahead of where other successful MMOs where at this point.

People started forming communities in game months before it came out. Most of those communities ended up on the highest populated servers in the game. If your complaining about community in the game you should play on the Swiftsure. There is a lot of it over here.

I've made alts in both factions on my Shard now and I can tell you from my own experience that the Empire Side has a better community than the Republic side and that when people talk in General chat in the fleet they're generally nice and helpful to each other.

Honestly if your looking for community in SW:TOR my best advice is to stay away from Standard/Low pop servers and play on high pop servers, mainly because High pop servers tended to be where they put most of the pre-launch guilds who have already established communities prior to the game launching.

Of course Low and Standard servers okay if your looking for community also, its just that the community hasn't had time to establish yet, so may have to spend some time and effort into forming the community yourself.


----------



## Eevihl (Jan 7, 2012)

You think it's worth pvping at lower levels Strong?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 7, 2012)

PVP is a good way to get money/exp and commendations.


----------



## Eevihl (Jan 7, 2012)

Hangat?r said:


> PVP is a good way to get money/exp and commendations.



Thanks! <3


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 7, 2012)

You can also buy gear while leveling up at level 20 and level 40 that has pretty significant stats for those levels. Its practically a matching set of orange gear in whatever armor type fits your advanced class. You can actually keep upgrading the slots in most of it after you get a full set and just keep it for the rest of your leveling up game. Mod gear can easily have the highest stat bonuses available at your level if you keep all of the mods upgraded. If you go down the mod gear route you honestly wont need to ever stop using mod gear until you start to get your Tiered set bonus gear.


----------



## Toby (Jan 8, 2012)

I've got highest settings on, and I like this game a lot. Sith Juggernaut vengeance specced for leveling until I ding 50, and then I'll see where I go from there. I'm loving everything so far (at level 33) and I can't say I agree with most of the criticisms I have heard here. I do think that a high spec PC is necessary to enjoy all of the content and not lag out of dialogue when playing in groups - but I am mostly surprised to see complaints about the actual content itself. I'm not sure what sort of standard people expect for RPGs, but this is KOTOR taken to the next level - and you get the freedom to implement a far more unique storyline than in any previous star wars game. When people compare it to WoW, I would compare mechanics mostly, because the gameplay is just as good - and WoW isn't built to compete for content value like storyline, graphics etc.

It's an old game and it can't compete on these levels, but it is also stagnating in some other ways. SWTOR is more refreshing IMO because it keeps the classes and their differences clear from one another, including main stats and perks. Even though Sith and Republic classes are reflections of one another, the design of armor, comrades and tailoring of the storyline gives a diversity that WoW rarely ever delivers.

Just for the hell of it I am playing a light side Juggernaut, and screwing over groups in instances by pardoning traitors and scum, infuriating those who play die hard dark lords of the emo. Good thing I'm the tank that never loses aggro. (shit was hard when I only had taunt to begin with though lol.)


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice!

In terms of end game I can tell you right now, tanks are in short supply at level 50, particularly good tanks.

Now that I have gear it is very easy for me to pull aggro off a tank. Power Shot, Rail Shot, and Thermal Detenator fire off multiple times in my rotation over the span of 15 seconds, and I have some heavy dots to boot. Each of those attacks crit for over 3,000 damage, and Thermal Detonator crits just south of 4,000.

Speaking of higher graphics settings, they're re-enabling anti-aliasing in 1.1.


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm Jedi Knight now, I want to be a tank end game.


----------



## Corran (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a Jedi Guardian with a damage tree spec. I still use it to tank in flashpoints lol. But I haven't got to endgame yet, only just finished Act 1


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 11, 2012)

You wont be able to get away with tanking as a dps spec for much longer.

I had a great Raid Night tonight. We cleared Normal Eternity Vault and Bonethrasher in Kragga's in under an hour, killed everything the first pull, and took down our weekly loot pinatas. I didn't die once the whole time.

Oh, and in case you where wondering where the purple color crystals where, they're in Tier 2 pvp gear.


----------



## The World (Jan 11, 2012)

What server/guild are you in strong?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 11, 2012)

Georg Zoeller said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> There are many different subjects discussed in this thread and I would like to take the opportunity to give you some information on the topics at hand.
> 
> ...



So it looks like Jedi Guards and Warrior Juggernaughts are getting buffed.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 11, 2012)

The World said:


> What server/guild are you in strong?



I'm in Mastercraft Mandalorian on Swiftsure, which is the most heavily populated server in the game. Bioware has done an amazing job of beefing up this server. It is full of tons of people all the time.

We actually have a big wave of players that are almost at level 50 now. There is a huge wave players hitting Corellia and there were three Shards of Corellia on on server last night, Corellia can holds well 400-500 people at a time before sharding takes place.


----------



## Mofo (Jan 11, 2012)

Played a bit (got up to level 35), it's a 5-6/10 unpolished game so far. 
The most annoying thing resides in the  the lack of any multiplayer feeling. It's like I'm in a single player game, that  really bothers me, oh, and fucking  unkillable jedi knights.

The rape of Kotor lore is a huge con as well.


----------



## Eevihl (Jan 12, 2012)

Damn story area boss destroying me T_T


----------



## The World (Jan 12, 2012)

This is pretty cool. 

Kind of reminiscent of the Halo: Believe promo, except cosplay + flash/freeze mob. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wjf_lWxqyI&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jan 12, 2012)

> Labelling Star Wars: The Old Republic competent but not innovative is "unfair", BioWare told Eurogamer - the MMO does more than today's FPS and action games to push its respective genre forward.
> 
> "It's been a little bit of an unfair characterisation," SWTOR game director James Ohlen remarked to Eurogamer. "Because if you look at other game genres, if you look at a Battlefield or a Call of Duty or a Gears of War or even a Half-Life - those games use the same tried and true interface and the same tried and true game mechanics of the first-person shooter genre that's been around for 20 years.
> 
> ...





I found this quite amusing.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I found this quite amusing.



Lol saw this before and it was pretty hilarious but wasn't sure whether i should post it here or not... but still yeah swtor isn't innovative and the mmo genre can be innovated massively. 

It's pretty funny that Bioware considers it as such.


----------



## The World (Jan 12, 2012)

It seems almost of arrogant of them. Kind of like what they did when they lashed out about DA2.


But Metacritic and Eurogamer are garbage so it's justified.


----------



## Eevihl (Jan 12, 2012)

The World said:


> It seems almost of arrogant of them. Kind of like what they did when they lashed out about DA2.
> 
> 
> *But Metacritic and Eurogamer are garbage so it's justified.*



Who the fuck still reads that shit.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 12, 2012)

Meh Eurogamer is ok, they tend to be more tevhnically minded than most reviewers.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 12, 2012)

New Flashpoint Trialer for patch 1.1 is up.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 12, 2012)

Eevihl said:


> Damn story area boss destroying me T_T



What level/ Where at?

I think the story boss that gave me the most trouble was the one at the end of the Voss World Arc on the Empire side. That guy has regular attacks that hit over 1,000, and 3 second cast abilities that hit between 3k to 4k, not crit damage. I had to make use of terrain to break line of sight and kite him around for several minutes to beat him.


----------



## Petes12 (Jan 12, 2012)

Mofo said:


> Played a bit (got up to level 35), it's a 5-6/10 unpolished game so far.
> The most annoying thing resides in the  the lack of any multiplayer feeling. It's like I'm in a single player game, that  really bothers me, oh, and fucking  unkillable jedi knights.
> 
> The rape of Kotor lore is a huge con as well.



its pretty damn polished for an mmo launch. i don't really agree on the single player thing either, no more so than any other mmo I've played.

could use a group finding tool though.


----------



## Eevihl (Jan 13, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> What level/ Where at?
> 
> I think the story boss that gave me the most trouble was the one at the end of the Voss World Arc on the Empire side. That guy has regular attacks that hit over 1,000, and 3 second cast abilities that hit between 3k to 4k, not crit damage. I had to make use of terrain to break line of sight and kite him around for several minutes to beat him.



I'm 18 and on the planet after Droman Kass where you have to dive into the acid pit thing for the datacron.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 13, 2012)

Petes12 said:


> its pretty damn polished for an mmo launch. i don't really agree on the single player thing either, no more so than any other mmo I've played.
> 
> could use a group finding tool though.



There is an old school looking for group tool, unfortunately it's so old school most people don't know how to use it.

You have the use the /who window and then you can leave LFG notice with a comment so you can detail your class/role/spec, and what your looking to run.

You can also use the /who function to find people looking for group by deleting the location line from /who and replacing it with LFG, and it will find all the people on your server who are also looking for group.


----------



## The World (Jan 13, 2012)

They have a similar thing like that in WoW and people are too fucking lazy to use it. Everyone want's instant gratification these days. Noobs and casuals are ruining the genre.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 13, 2012)

Well now adays most people in WoW use Queing.


----------



## Eevihl (Jan 13, 2012)

The World said:


> They have a similar thing like that in WoW and people are too fucking lazy to use it. Everyone want's instant gratification these days. Noobs and casuals are ruining the genre.



I played WoW for like 4 years and never used that thing. It's called having a competent guild hehe.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 13, 2012)

Eevihl said:


> I played WoW for like 4 years and never used that thing. It's called having a competent guild hehe.



The main issue of finding groups for Heroic Flashpoints is the ratio of Tanks and healers to dps. If you are a tank or a healer you can pretty much get a group going within a few minutes. If your a dps its a little harder.

Part of the problem is how raids are set up. For example, last night my guild cleared 4/5 Hard Mode Eternity Vault in an hour and 1 shot every Boss until we got to Soa. We had a Powertank tank, a Mercenary Healer, And 6 dps. and we even managed to clear 3 out of 5 encounters without anybody dying. Mercinary healers can only hit 3 people with their aoe heals, so we lost 3 people taking down the Annihilation droid during the final missile salvo stage where everyone in the raid has to take damage while you kill off the last 5% of the boss's health.

On Heroic Soa we need 2.5 healers and 1 tank, and on Heroic Bonethrasher we need 2 healers and 1 tank.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 13, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I found this quite amusing.



Unfair?

When you build a game on top of a carbon copy of another game, people will notice. It's a good game, but denying the overwhelming similarities between it and WoW in terms of gameplay mechanics is just ridiculous.

There's nothing fair or unfair about it. They released their game at a bad time. Lots of people are too tired of the old MMORPG system, and this is the year of Guild Wars 2 and a number of other new MMOs that promise fresh features.

TOR is probably going to be seen as a last hurrah of ages past fairly soon.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 13, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Unfair?
> 
> When you build a game on top of a carbon copy of another game, people will notice. It's a good game, but denying the overwhelming similarities between it and WoW in terms of gameplay mechanics is just ridiculous.
> 
> ...



Kind of like how World of Warcraft was called an Everquest Clone because it is a mechanical carbon copy of Everquest...


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 13, 2012)

So yeah, I've been pvping, and I've figured out what the most OP Class in the game is.

Smuggler Scrapper/Operative Concealment

They're stealth rouges who specialize in getting up behind you, then they violently rape you. If either of these specs ever open up on you pvp your pretty much dead on the spot. Right before they open up they'll blow 3 offensive cooldowns that drastically increases their crit chance, and damage, and accuracy or a short durration. Will their opening move they will face plant you, and hit you with backstab/shotgun blast to back which will do around 4,000 damage, while your getting up, they have enough time to hit you with 2 or 3 more attacks that cause similar damage, by the time you get to your feet you've taken 13,000 damage.

You can use CC break to stand up immediately from the knockdown, but you have a narrow opportunity to use a knockback to create some distance, and then you have you have to run away fast, because after 2 GCDs they can hit you with a Melee stun and finish you off before the stun wears off.  

Essentially, if you don't have a CC break off cooldown (which has a 2 minute cooldown) your dead. If you do have a CC break off cooldown, but your knockback/stun is on Cooldown, your also dead.

There was a Smuggler vs. Sith Warrior Trailer right before the game came out. I can tell you right now, the smuggler in that trailer was a scrapper, and that Smuggler would kick the Sith Juggernaught's ass.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2012)

PVP will never be balanced around 1v1 though.


----------



## Mofo (Jan 13, 2012)

Trust me, Knights and Operatives are overpowered. There is literally no way to win against a two skilled players  Knight + Sage combo even if you have 5 people.  Operatives have incredible DPS as well,  IMHO the problem lies in stims. The only way I could win against an OP is on cooldowns.

Anyway I just reinstalled SWGalaxies, the game aged well, fucking amazing.  You might want to give it a try on SWGemu.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 13, 2012)

SWG did not age well. And I've played the emu, and it plays like a broken pre-launch beta build. The EMU team is a small but dedicated group, but they still have years to go before they're truly ready.


----------



## Eevihl (Jan 13, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> SWG did not age well. And I've played the emu, and it plays like a broken pre-launch beta build. The EMU team is a small but dedicated group, but they still have years to go before they're truly ready.



I agree. I tried EMU and it was not really something I felt was alpha worthy.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 13, 2012)

Is this game out yet?


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 13, 2012)

*SWTOR sells over 600k  - December NPD*



> “Star Wars: The Old Republic was the 14th best-selling title in December, and it was released only on PC. While the collector’s edition sold less than the regular SKU, the SKU’s both generated about the same in dollar sales, thanks to a hefty price point that fans were willing to spend on this well-loved franchise.”







I we assume it sold around the same amount in Europe (which seems likely) that should put it at about 1.2 mil worldwide for December. Not bad.


----------



## Eevihl (Jan 13, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Is this game out yet?



No it comes out next month.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 14, 2012)

Suigetsu said:


> Is this game out yet?



Its not out in Australia yet, so as a consequence there are tons of Australian Players on my server late at night.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 14, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> *SWTOR sells over 600k  - December NPD*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those figures also don't include digital sales over Origin.com which is EA version of Steam that should never be used. We'll have to wait until EA's next Quarterly Report before we get those numbers in.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 14, 2012)

Mofo said:


> Trust me, Knights and Operatives are overpowered. There is literally no way to win against a two skilled players  Knight + Sage combo even if you have 5 people.  Operatives have incredible DPS as well,  IMHO the problem lies in stims. The only way I could win against an OP is on cooldowns.
> 
> Anyway I just reinstalled SWGalaxies, the game aged well, fucking amazing.  You might want to give it a try on SWGemu.



I'm just belly aching. Its just that I have no options for dealing with a Scoundrel Scrapper, or a Concealment Agent as a Mercenary.

Jedi Knights not so much. As a Mercinary Pyrotech I usually have close to the highest damage output on the map. Usually I do just shy of 300,000 total damage.

My Rotation works like this.

GDC 1: Thermal Detonator (damage delayed 3 seconds)

GDC 2: Incendary Missile does 900 damage on the front end and puts a 18 second DOT on the target that ticks for 360 damage once every 3 seconds, and has a 70% chance to crit on Damage ticks for 575 damage)

Damage Output this round: 900 damage

Total Damage Output: 900 damage

GDC 3: Rail Shot 1600 Damage, 67.8% chance to crit for 3200+ damage.
Also Thermal Detonator Explodes 2000 base damage, 67.8% chance to crit for 4000 damage.

In addition each time I use Rail Shot on a target that is on fire, Rail Shot vents 8 heat instead of spending 16 heat.

Damage output this round 3600 - 7200 damage

Low End Total Damage output: 4500 damage

High End Total Damage out put: 8100 damage

After my initial burst damage at the beginning of  fight the following happens

3 second Channel of Rapid Fire, which has a 60% chance to refresh the cooldown on Railshot. Each shot has a 16% chance to set the enemy on fire inflicting second 300-560 fire damage dot every second for 5 seconds. Using Rail Shot also refreshes the duration of that burning effect.

When all other abilities are on cooldown, use Power Shot. Power Shot in my spec does 2000 damage, and has a 65% chance to crit for 3200 damage. Power Shot also has an additional 30% chance to finish the cooldown on Rail Shot. Also provides two 16% chances to set a target on fire.

It is also important to note that all of my attacks are viable at up to 30 meters.

My build hard counters Jedi Knights. I have a knockback with a 30 second cooldown, reduced to 25 with 2 piece pvp set bonus. And I have a 4 second stun with a 2 minute cooldown. If I where running a pvp everyone suffering from one of my burning effects would additionally be afflicted with a 50% slow. I have 3 burning effects in my move pull, including 2 which apply burning effects 100% of the time. One of which lasts 18 seconds, and the other which lasts.

The build that hard counters me Scoundrel Scrappers and Concealment Agents, and the times when they're able to completely destroy me become most apparent on a map where I'm highly stationary and in relatively confined areas. In other words, Huttball.

In Alderaan there are a lot more open spaces, so it's more difficult to for a scrapper to get behind me, and if one does I'll typically have allies nearby that can save me.

Me vs a Jedi Knight/Sith Warrior

Unless the Jedi Knight has significantly better gear, and in a high damage output spec I'm going to win. I only ever met 1 Jedi Knight who could be me strait up. He was Sentinel with much better gear, He had full pvp gear, Champion Lightsabers i his main and off hand. In contrast I had 3 pieces of pvp gear, off hand Champion Blaster, Centurion Ear, Champion implant. I still managed to kill him half the time we fought though. I can kill any Jedi Knight in a Strait up fight one on one.

Me vs. Jedi Coucilor/Sith Inquisitor

Tank = My damage output is so much higher than yours. Plus my class wears heavy armor so your attacks don't hurt me as much. I'll always win.

Melee DPS = Can be tricky if they manage to Stealth in and open up from behind. But if my Knockback is off cooldown I'll usually win because you don't have lots of easy options that can quickly disable me. Once I'm out of melee range your damage output drops significantly giving me the chance I need to catch up, and eventually surpass your damage output for the kill. I'll win 60% if you attack first. If I attack you first I'll kill you before you can stand a chance of killing me.

Ranged Dps = Your Damage output is higher than mine. However I have the added advantage of wearing heavy armor, which gives me 30% damage mitigation at my current gear level. On the other hand, you wear light armor, which gives you about 10% damage mitigation. Chances are also good that my gear has more endurance on it than your gear. I have never lost to a Jedi Sage in a one on one situation.

Healing = My damage output is higher than any healing class in the game is capable of countering. The fact that your wear light armor, and the fact that my damage output is more than double your initial healing output means that I can typically kill a Jedi Sage healer in about 6 or 7 GDCs.

Me vs Troopers/Bonty Hunters

It depends on the situation if your a dps. If your a tank or a healer I'll still kill you before you can deal with me. My build has the highest possible damage output per resources, which means in a longer fight where I'm allowed to stay at range I'll typically win, because not only do I get impressive bursts, but my build is so efficient on resources that chances that I can keep using heavy hitting attacks for strait and never run out of heat or use Rapid Shots.

Ms vs. Smugglers/Agent

Ranged DPS - I usually win most of the time because my heaviest hitting moves are Tech Attacks and Dots, that your portable cover doesn't protect you against. The downside is you can attack me from 35 meters out, which means I typically have to close the distance a little before I can even hit you. 

Melee DPS - If your smart you'll attack me before you attack anyone else. If you do attack me first, you will kill me 99% of the time, and my best option for survival is to run away. That said you have more than enough options to CC and stun me to prevent me from going anywhere. You can be level 38, and you'll still strait up murder me even with my pvp gear on. Literally the only thing that can save me is if my CC break as well as my knockback are off cooldown. Even then, there is still a significant chance you'll kill me, because you also have a 10 meter range aoe stun in addition to your melee stun. Even if I catch out out of stealth, as soon as you get within 10 meters of me you can hit me with a 4 second stun, cause some damage, and then hit me with a melee stun that and kill me before I can do anything to defend myself. In fact in most encounters you'll kill me without taking any damage at all.

Heals - You have good enough escape options that if you try to run away form me, you'll get away 80% of the time.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 14, 2012)

They've updated the Patch notes for 1.1

the Proposed Jedi Knight/Sith Warrior Changes are going into effect in patch 1.1


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 14, 2012)

James Ohlen had a written Interview with Gametrailers.com which talked pretty signifcantly about the direction that game is heading in going forward.

Here are soime quotes I pulled out.





> “So in terms of hours of content,” I asked, “how much is included in this first content update?”
> 
> “If you’re able to complete the Flashpoint and Operation in one single try… which I don’t think anyone is going to be able to do… it’d be, say, four or five hours of gameplay.”
> 
> ...





> To be clear, the Flashpoint and Operation included in this first update are for high-level characters only–there’s a level 50 requirement.  And it should also be mentioned that Flashpoint: Kaon Under Siege is part of the ‘Rise of the Rakghouls’ story-chain, which is a two-parter.  The second part will be coming in the next content update, which is slated for March.
> 
> The inclusion of a flashpoint and an operation in this update is the beginning of a trend, by the way.  Mr, Ohlen said the plan moving forward is to “include a flashpoint, an operation, maybe a warzone in each content update,” to keep supporting the highest-level players.
> 
> ...



So in the March Update we can look forward to a New Operation, a New Flashpoint, Maybe a new Warzone, PvP ranking, Guild Banks, and Legacy System implementation.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 15, 2012)

So, I'm still trying to get to lvl 50 (Highest is Lvl 44, while juggling other characters) when this question hit me.

Obviously Corso Riggs is a wish fulfillment character. 



> "Corso Riggs is a cheerful, disarmingly optimistic mercenary soldier. Raised as a rancher's son on the rough frontier of Ord Mantell, Corso developed a mixture of naive innocence and primitive toughness, wrapped with old-fashioned chivalry."
> "In addition to his gung-ho enjoyment of a good, dirty fight and his encyclopedic knowledge of weapons, Corso remains a ray of sunshine in even the worst circumstances. He has no sense of his own mortality and is absolutely convinced he's going to live forever. Corso also has a soft spot for damsels in distress, even when it's clear they're up to no good."
> "Likes: Protecting the weak, being nice to ladies, punishing bad guys"
> "Dislikes: Hurting for profit, hurting women no matter what they did, working with Sith or Imperials"



But my question is where is the line crossed w/ wish fulfillment characters? Is it simply that they act a different way when dealing with women or can they just have too much going for them at once?

For example, is Alistair from Dragon Age a wish fulfillment character?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 15, 2012)

Practically all fiction if Wish Fulfillment.

I wouldn't really call Corso Riggs a Mary Sue/Marty Stu. He does fit one of the 1950's Hollywood Cowboy Archetypes. If we were currently in the 1950's you could even classify his personality (although not his appearance) as a Marty Stu of sorts. But we're about 60 years from that trope being associated with the Rule of Cool.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 18, 2012)

Patch 1.1 is being sent out to clients now, and will be going live as soon as the servers are up in a few hours.


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2012)

Wasn't it delayed? So it's out today then? Cool.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 18, 2012)

Just finished the "Fake Emperor" storyline and I did enjoyed it.
TOR's flashpoints are really involving.

Did anyone of you had trouble finishing the colicoid flashpoint ? or maybe Directive 7 ?


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jan 18, 2012)

*So, im Sith Assassin lv 24 on a pvp server with standard population.Ive been on Balmorra and Nar Shaddaa where there are "pvp" zones.Ive still yet to encounter any jedi player or another player character from the republic side.


I know about warzones.I dont wanna do that yet.I want random encounters.On what level and planet do i get my wish *


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 18, 2012)

畜生道 said:


> *So, im Sith Assassin lv 24 on a pvp server with standard population.Ive been on Balmorra and Nar Shaddaa where there are "pvp" zones.Ive still yet to encounter any jedi player or another player character from the republic side.
> 
> 
> I know about warzones.I dont wanna do that yet.I want random encounters.On what level and planet do i get my wish *



Tatooine, particularly if you do the bonus series on Tatooine after completing the world arc and class quest.

The Republic's version of Balmora is actually a completely different version of the planet than the one the Empire Sees. You see the Republic doesn't get to Balmora until level 30. If anyone ever told you they did pvp on Balmora they lied to you.

Also Republic and Empire quest in separate areas on Nar Shaddaa. There is a bonus series at level 30 that you can do there where you quest in the same area, and you can bump into Republic players then, but most areas you'll never run into a republic player. Tatooine is really where it starts.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 18, 2012)

The World said:


> Wasn't it delayed? So it's out today then? Cool.



It was delayed for one day, it was supposed to come out the day before.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jan 18, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> Tatooine, particularly if you do the bonus series on Tatooine after completing the world arc and class quest.
> 
> The Republic's version of Balmora is actually a completely different version of the planet than the one the Empire Sees. You see the Republic doesn't get to Balmora until level 30. If anyone ever told you they did pvp on Balmora they lied to you.
> 
> Also Republic and Empire quest in separate areas on Nar Shaddaa. There is a bonus series at level 30 that you can do there where you quest in the same area, and you can bump into Republic players then, but most areas you'll never run into a republic player. Tatooine is really where it starts.



*Thanks a lot!*


----------



## Ciupy (Jan 18, 2012)

Holy shit,what is BioWare thinking..

The forums just exploded due to their 1.1 patch which basically broke PvP on Ilum.

The crazy imbalance towards the Empire made it even worse,if such a thing is even possible:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TL0kDP_Cexo&list=UUCN2DcCbII6OAS-wDuTAmhg&index=1&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]

On Ilum is now raining lightning.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2012)

So how is it? I was thinking of picking it up when get my PC. It looks fun and I love games that focus on PVE over PVP.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 19, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> So how is it? I was thinking of picking it up when get my PC. It looks fun and I love games that focus on PVE over PVP.



The world pvp zone is a disaster.

I played threw the new Flashpoint for the first time today, and I did it on Hard Mode right out of the gate. The bosses aren't too difficult, but the trash is the hard part. In fact the most difficult part of the flashpoint were the trash pulls. There are lots and lots of trash pulls that require a lot of thought and precision on the part of the tank to handle correctly.

It is a very difficult flashpoint for tanks because a slightly misplaced pull can actually lead pulling additional packs of mobs and ending up with your whole party getting wiped out in the process.

For DPS it requires a focus on your AOE attacks to kill mobs before they overwhelm your group, as well as a focus on CC which makes it difficult for dps because you've got to make sure that your CCed target isn't getting hit by your AOEs. 

For healers it's hard because there are so many mobs that it's very easy for a dps off the tank so you've got to also keep your dps topped off while your killing everything else.

In you have to use explosives to blow up the door on a delayed timer. Once you start the timer though your attacked by wave after wave of mobs. These mobs are mostly weak and tough mobs, but the tough mobs in this place have special abilities that make them exceptionally dangerous. There are enemies that knock you back and in the air about 20 meters. There are enemies that grapple pull you to them and then channel a stun into you so that you can't move. There are enemies that explode for massive damage when they're about to die, and there are enemies that hit you really hard and whose hits can interupt your casts. All of the enemies in this encounter can be stunned and CCed, and you'll need it, because you have to kill around 150 of them.

Oh, and you also have to basically do the fight with only one dedicated dps.

You see you also get this stationary turret that you can use that does a lot of a fair amount of damage to enemies and knocks down the weaker ones, but there is one problem, your can't use the turret because if he misses any of the 150 targets running in, he wont be able to taunt or use any aggro generating abilities to keep threat on him. Your healer can't use it because the healer has to keep the group alive, which means you have to win this fight with only 1 dpser, while the other party member mans the turret. The person manning the turret has to be good to keep the party from becoming overun. The DPS has to be good at aoe dps and managing resources to keep those aoe's up and to kill off the strong enemies who have CCs of their own.


----------



## Eevihl (Jan 19, 2012)

What's wrong with the world pvp zome?


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 19, 2012)

Faction Imbalance and spawn camping. The guards at the main spawn point aren't powerful enough to hold back the massive amount of Imperial Players, so the Imps are able to just spawn camp and kill the Republic Players.

They made it so that you have to get player kills to get the daily and weekly, but they also made it super easy to farm valor.

The smart thing to do in that situation would be for everyone to just stop rezzing and let the guards pound on the Imperials until they eventually get killed off.

Of course people are dumb so they'll just keep dying and respawning immediately when their spawn point has them outnumbered 30 v 1 as soon as they pop up alive. It isn't terrible on every server, but it's really bad on servers with massive faction imbalance.

Warzones have greatly improved now that 50s are in their own brackets though!


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 19, 2012)

An Emergency Patch was issued this morning.

There were some statement issues regarding the incident



> Hello everyone; I wanted to update you on the issues we’ve been seeing today on the live servers, specifically within the Open World PvP area on Ilum. We’re aware that on some servers, either Republic or Empire groups have been capturing the Ilum control points, entering the enemy’s base and ‘camping’ the medcenters, preventing the opposite faction from leaving their base to recapture control points. This is not a fair or balanced gameplay experience and can also severely affect client performance, so we’re taking steps to address this.
> 
> Our intended design for Ilum Open World PvP is that players are instantly killed when entering the enemy’s base safe area, just like in Warzones, and that the defending faction can take taxis to other points within the zone. As of Game Update 1.1, this is not working as intended. We have found the issue preventing this from happening under server load and will be publishing an Emergency Patch to address the issue. We’re aiming to have this patch published early tomorrow morning (January 19th, 5 AM US CST).
> 
> ...





> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just wanted to be clear and let you all know that we’re definitely aware of individuals who took extreme advantage of this situation and we will be carefully evaluating and taking action as necessary.



Both form Gabe Amantangelo, Lead PVP designer.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jan 20, 2012)

Things have been going nuts on the chan boards and even news reports.

The Illium bug have really been turning people off, and a bunch of stock brokers reported that TOR 'underperformed'. (Though to be fair, some news statements today say those numbers were greatly exaggerated.) 

We'll see if people do, hopefully not, unsubscribe.


----------



## Mofo (Jan 22, 2012)

Techwise this is a disaster. I just  got my account restored, again. That's the third time I had to fill a ticket because my character got deleted.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 22, 2012)

Well if you've been hacked 3 times already chances are its probably your fault. You've either got a spybot between you and the server, or an active keylogger on your computer, or you just keep resetting your account to the same password and same 5 security questions that just got hacked.

Here is how I know this:

1). SW:TOR has a password requirement that is at least 8 characters long containing Captial Leters, Lower Case Letters, and Numbers before a password can even be accepted.

2). If the incorrect login information is given more than 3 times in a row, you don't another opportunity to long in unless you know the security questions.

Also, if your try to access your account from a different IP address you also have to use your security question to log in the first time.


----------



## Mofo (Jan 22, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> Well if you've been hacked 3 times already chances are its probably your fault. You've either got a spybot between you and the server, or an active keylogger on your computer, or you just keep resetting your account to the same password and same 5 security questions that just got hacked.
> 
> Here is how I know this:
> 
> ...



I was not hacked, it's a  bug, in fact every time I filled  a ticket  I got my character restored. It looks like the server has some problem shifting between different instances and so it marks your characters as invisible   
It's a random event, you miss any piece of equip lately?


----------



## The World (Jan 23, 2012)

Nope            .avi


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 23, 2012)

Me neither.


----------



## Muk (Jan 23, 2012)

i got to lvl 50 finished my sith jug story line and don't feel like doing end game stuff

i am finished with kotor 3

don't think i'll be doing the other story lines. i'll just spoil myself via youtube xD


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 24, 2012)

But your missing out Muk!


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 24, 2012)

So my guild cleared Kragga's Palace on Hard Mode 16 man today, so next week will begin doing 16-man Nightmare Mode Raids of Eternity Vault and Kragga's Palace. Here is our kill shot of Kragga the Hutt.



Fighting Kragga is like a faster version of Greenscale from Rift.

* Fighting him is basically just like fighting a dragon in other MMOs. He has a frontal Flamethrower cone attack anyone who is not the tank has to avoid. 

* He also has two big Fire Jets in the pack that hit the area behind him with an even larger cone.

* He also periodically changes colors and starts dropping exploding mouse droids. They have about 4k health each and basically after a couple of seconds they lock on to a random Raid Member, run up to them, and explode for 10k damage damaging them and anyone else around them. You need to have an AOE rotation set up with multiple players to kill the Mouse Droids before they can cause major damage.

* He also randomly targets players players with a black AOE Debuff that pulls every character around them to the target. The other players have about 5 seconds to run away from the person targeted. While they are near the target they also suffer from a Damage over time effect which ticks for 1.6k damage every second. After a few seconds the target explodes and dealing 5,000 damage to anyone nearby.

* Also if you look at Kragga's front Two Legs on his mech you'll notice that they're drills. The drill bits actually burrow underground periodically threwout the fight and hit random party members for over 5k damage. You can't tell if your being targeted by the drills or not, they just pop out from underground and hit you.

* As the fight continues Kragga seems to fire off his abilities faster and faster until eventually you get overwhelmed.

What actually killed me there was a combination of mechanics hitting me time. I got targeted for the black Debuff which caused me to take over 5k damage when it exploded. Then a few seconds later. Then someone right next to me got targeted by the same ability and I started taking DOT damage from them and took about 3 ticks of damage. I used my defensive cooldown and my self heal over time cooldown to get a little bit health back while I straffed away to the left, but my medpac hotkey was on the same finger as my strafe left. So just as I finished Straffing, as I was about to pop my medpac, I drill popped up from under me and I didn't quite have enough health left over to survive it.


----------



## Muk (Jan 24, 2012)

dont care i just wanted to see the single player story line. done that finished it up

wasn't as good as a proper kotor game


----------



## The World (Jan 24, 2012)

No one cares.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 24, 2012)

Muk said:


> dont care i just wanted to see the single player story line. done that finished it up
> 
> wasn't as good as a proper kotor game



Can't say I blame you. The MMO aspects of some games just isn't for everyone.



The World said:


> No one cares.



Is that directed at me or Muk? Either way it comes off as immature.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh Guess what they managed to fit into todays patch! They fixed most of the Ability Delay issues!


----------



## Toby (Jan 28, 2012)

Server updates in European time -_-

I guess there's something new to fix. 

In the meanwhile I'll be doing some research for my career on the Galactic Trade Network. I've finished my Sith Juggernaut story-arc, I'm pleased with my DPS spec for now, and I want to cash in a bit to build and buy some perks for my character. 

Crew skills:
Cybertech (production)
Scavenging (resource)
Underworld Trading (resource)

Now from what I've read on different forums, Cybertech isn't popular and it is not considered a money-maker. But I can make some stuff that people want, and I have gotten a fair price on the high-end products - which covered all costs for buying and finding schematics.

I make most of my money on _starship upgrades_. 
Missiles - 20,000
Shield generator - 25,000 

I make small cash fast on selling _companion gifts_ (rank 5 mostly).
Tech gift 3,000
Courting gift 3,500-4,500
Weapon gift 3,000
Other gifts 2,000

This covers any repair bills and it's very handy, but it's not the hard cash I need to stock up on mats for big-scale production of epic goods for starships, earpieces etc.

I especially need help getting _mandalorian iron_ and _prometheum_, which is sold way above real cost. I have some crew skill missions for it, but I rarely get the iron from it, and the mission discoveries on GTN are sold way over cost as well. I checked Torhead which lists them as drops (100%) from ancient sandworms on Tatooine, but I didn't get them that way. What gives? Is that level-specific?

I also hear there's money in _earpieces_, although I haven't checked my server for it. I suppose high-ends are well-priced too though since they are rare drops and those which do drop, rarely beat the top schematics.

There was also a ruse on the grenades. Can anyone confirm or deny this? I couldn't find them on the GTN because of its user-hostile interface, and the recipe for them is 7K each (top-end grenades) - so the price better be 9K or something for me to bother spending hours making them. Also I hear their range is so short that it's barely worth the time of even melee fighters. I don't want to give up on Cybertech before I have made those few good things it can afford for my main and potential alt character, but if there's better money and gains in armormech/weaponstech I might switch.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 28, 2012)

Cybertech grenades arn't really useful for dps as much as they're useful for non dps, like Healers and tanks. Their damage output is good, but its just that any dps spec has normal abilities that do better damage. There are instances where healers and tanks need to do damage, even in raids.

Biochem is the most over powered crew skill at the moment.

It'll almost certainly get nerfed again, but the biochem only adrenals that are re-usable and never run out, that can only be used by biochem, are really powerful.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 2, 2012)

We downed Kraaga on 16 Man Nightmare Mode Tonight!

Our guild is now officially fully progressed. We've done 5/5 Nightmare Mode in Enterity Vault and Kragga's Palace.

We have an Operative Snipper in our guild named Darkspawn who figured out a key mechanic in the fight that turned Nightmare Kragga from the 2nd Hardest boss fight in the game to Baby Town Frolics. I don't think anyone has managed to figure out what the mechanic is, yet besides us, so I wont post it publicly, but we literally went from wiping on the boss at 25% to killing Kragga without anyone dying the very first time we did it on Nightmare Mode.


----------



## stavrakas (Feb 2, 2012)

strongarm85 said:


> We downed Kraaga on 16 Man Nightmare Mode Tonight!
> 
> Our guild is now officially fully progressed. We've done 5/5 Nightmare Mode in Enterity Vault and Kragga's Palace.
> 
> We have an Operative Snipper in our guild named Darkspawn who figured out a key mechanic in the fight that turned Nightmare Kragga from the 2nd Hardest boss fight in the game to Baby Town Frolics. I don't think anyone has managed to figure out what the mechanic is, yet besides us, so I wont post it publicly, but we literally went from wiping on the boss at 25% to killing Kragga without anyone dying the very first time we did it on Nightmare Mode.



I think one republic guild in my server have figured it out too, since they beat 5/5 in karaga's palace nightmare 16-man the day before yesterday. Server is Tomb of Freedon Nand. Don't remember the name of the guild though.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 2, 2012)

It is possible to beat Kragga without figuring out the mechanic, but it is also extremely easy for half the raid to be wiped out at any given moment without realizing it. Most guilds I know that beat Kragga on Nightmare lost half their raid. I'm pretty sure this was the first clean kill.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 3, 2012)

Torhead published a leak today about upcoming content and what is coming out in 1.2 - 1.5.

Good stuff, I'm going to post small summaries of the upcoming content below. If you don't want to know whats coming next, don't click on it.


*Spoiler*: _1.2_ 



New Planet, Denova. The Devs have already talked about this planet before.

Also there will be a new level 50 Daily Quest Series on Corellia.

Part 2 of Rise of the Rakghouls will have a new flashpoint which takes place on the Planet Ord Mantel called The Lost Island.

Denova appears to have another world pvp area.

Also Denova will be home to a new Operation. The enemies you fight in this new operation are opposite faction. So if your Republic the bosses and enemies you fight are Empire, and if your Empire the bosses and Enemies are Republic. 





*Spoiler*: _1.3_ 



We all get out very own HK Assassin Droids! Every class gets an HK-51 Assassin Droid as their very own companion. HK-51 has completely different conversation options for each class in the game.



> Quotes (Imperial)
> 
> HK-51: Declaration: I have completed a full analysis of my functions, master.
> HK-51: Praise: Hearing you speak is like reviewing my programming logs. We will function well together, master.
> ...



New Belsavis Bonus series. The Dread Masters, who were freed by the Empire during the Empire's World Arc Series are back, and they are wrecking shit (Because on top of being powerful they're also batshit crazy). The Dread Masters pose a threat to both Republic and Empire.



New Flashpoint: Titans of Industry

The Republic has started a hostile take over of the Czerka Corperation. A secure bunker housing a secret weapons testing facility is refusing to hand over it's work to the Republic and is refusing to go quietly. Empire and Republic players are forming strike teams to put down resistance and seize the research for themselves.

New Operation: Terror from Beyond

Both factions are aiding the Gree Enclave on Belsavis to stop the Dread Masters. The Dread Masters are operating ancient Rakata Hypergates. The Hypergate is a pre-existing Hyperdrive technology developed by the Rakata that ran on the Force rather than conventional energy methods. With these Hypergates the Dread Masters are gaining access to some new power. 





*Spoiler*: _1.4_ 



New Planet: Varl

Varl is the original Homeworld of the Hutts.

Quest series and Daily Series on Varl:

Some of the Hutts have formed an Alliance with the Dread Masters. That's right, we didn't defeat the Dread Masters in 1.3 we just stopped them from becoming more powerful. A coalition of Hutt crime lords have abandoned the Cartel and formed an alliance with the Dread Masters.

Flashpoint: We heard earlier that there would be a new Flashpoint and Operation in each big patch, but the leak didn't include any information about a Flashpoint in this patch.

Operation: Scum and Villany

The Hutts who formed an alliance with the Dread Masters are building up a large army in  to go to war with the Republic and the Empire.



> Quotes (Imperial)
> 
> Moff Orlec: He claims he was delivering the weapons to a planet called Darvannis. Says the Hutts are building an army there.
> Moff Orlec: The Hutts are prohibited from engaging in any military activity on their core worlds. If they're mobilizing for war, the Empire must respond.
> ...








*Spoiler*: _1.5_ 



It turns out the Dread Masters where the ones who were encrouching on Kragga's the Hutt's Territory. Kragga wasn't sure who was responsible for the incidents. As a result when either the Empire or the Republic sent delegates to Kragga's Palace they were attacked, and evetually Kragga was killed. Kragga was the leader of the Hutt Cartell.

In 1.3 the Empire and the Republic stopped the Dread Masters from amassing more power, and survived an encounter with them.

In 1.4 they dealt a blow the Dread Master's new allies and broke away much of their Hutt Support.

In 1.5 it all comes to a head.

New Planet: Rakata Prime, Also known as Lehon.

New Daily Series on Rakata Prime.

Flashpoint: The Imperial Warlord



> Imperial Moff Regus has gone rogue, both Imperial and Republic forces want to shut him down and you have been selected to get the job done.



Operation: The Dread Masters

The details are petty light on the Operation, but all indication is that in 1.5 we'll be bringing the fight directly to the Dread Masters.


----------



## Khyle (Feb 3, 2012)

Rakata Prime? 

That's the one from KOTOR. Awesome stuff.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 9, 2012)

On the Websites that are keeping track of Raiding Progression in SW:TOR our guild is currently ranked 8th in United States Servers. In world progression we're in the top 20. We finished clearing all the Raiding Content back on the 1st and we're just basically farming out gear at this point.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2012)

lol dead thread?


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2012)

It takes sooooo long to level as a Jedi Guardian. 

Commando seems so fast. :33

Should have went Sentinel.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah, not sure which advanced class I should be working towards. ( I'm a Jedi Knight who just started today).


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 20, 2012)

Lol, there just isn't a lot of news happening lately.

I will say that there are very big differences between the Guardian and the Sentinel though. Each of the trees feel very different from one another.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 21, 2012)

Guardian is actually desirable in groups, for one.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 21, 2012)

What are you talking about? We use stop watches on the Infernal Council Fight and our Sith Marauders are two of our fastest dpsers. Overall their dps seems better than Juggernauts.


----------



## strongarm85 (Feb 21, 2012)

stavrakas said:


> I think one republic guild in my server have figured it out too, since they beat 5/5 in karaga's palace nightmare 16-man the day before yesterday. Server is Tomb of Freedon Nand. Don't remember the name of the guild though.



Well people have started to figure it out, so there are really 2 things that can be done to manage the Typhoon Mechanic.

You see in Nightmare and Mode, the Typhoon can sometimes snare the tank if the targeted person is too close to the tank. And right after Karaga uses the Typhoon he does a wide frontal cone AOE that can one shot anybody who isn't the tank. So when the tank gets pulled in by the Typhoon it's pretty much an instant wipe.

To manage the Typhoon there are 2 things you need to do. You need a Ranged dps, preferrably an Imperial Agent Sniper or a Smuggler Gunslinger, to stand back as far away from the boss as possible. Then you need all of your other dps accept for the Smuggler/Agent at max range, to drop threat every time it's off cooldown. This will make sure that the Smuggler/Agent is number 2 on Threat threw the fight. The Typhoon is always targeted on the person whoever has the 2nd highest threat.

Also, the Typhoon can be dispelled/cleansed, so make sure that whenever your agent gets targeted by the Typhoon that you cleanse it so that he doesn't take any damage from it.

Once you've accomplished that, you only need to do some light raid healing on the dps who get pulled into the Typhoon.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 5, 2012)

The Star Wars the Old Republic Guild summit is going on in Austin today. There was a short livestream this morning and the stream should be coming back up shortly to talk about operations.

So the following was part of this morning's intro presentation.


----------



## The World (Mar 5, 2012)

*The Old Republic's 1.2 Update is Huge*



> BioWare has been busy. The 1.2 update to Star Wars: The Old Republic, scheduled to go live sometime in early April, will contain quite a bit of content, from a new player verus player Warzone and player versus environment dungeons to guild features and class rebalancing significant enough to refund all skill tree points. Creative Director at BioWare James Ohlen provided plenty of detail about what is changing and why.
> 
> "We want to give our players their money's worth," said Ohlen. "They're paying fifteen dollars a month, so we have the whole team essentially devoted to pumping out new content and new systems on regular occasions. They've been crunching even past launch. We've had a lot longer [quality assurance] soak time this time. We want to make sure there's no bugs, such as the one that occurred in Ilum for our [patch 1.1]. We don't want that to happen again, we want the positives to be focused on."
> 
> ...


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 8, 2012)

Slowpoke here.
How is everybody finding the story element? Personally, I like SW the best.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 9, 2012)

They're all pretty awesome. The Bounty Hunter is still my favorite at the moment.

In other news I have almost all of my Rakata gear now.

I'm only missing my Rakata Mainhand weapon now. So with any luck by next Tuesday all of my equipment will be the current best in slot. At least until 1.2 comes out next month.

One of my Guild Mates also got a job at Bioware this next month. He lives in Austin Texas and he's going to be doing game testing on the New Operation 1.2. He is under an NDA, so he can't tell us about the operation yet, but when the Operation goes live he's going to be able to tell us the strategies.


----------



## martryn (Mar 20, 2012)

I just played The Old Republic for the first time due to a free 7-day pass they sent me.  

In every RPG I've ever played where I'm given a choice on class and alignment, I always play through first as a dirty scoundrel, so I settled with the Smuggler.  I played through the home world missions, and finished at level 14ish on the capital planet whose name I can pronounce but never spell.  I stopped when I realized how restrictive the trial was.  I couldn't chat on the general chat board, and couldn't send whispers to specific people, so I couldn't group up with anyone.  That really pissed me off as I enjoyed grouping a lot, and I couldn't manage some of the Heroic quests on my own.  

The flashpoint I did do was a lot of fun.  I grouped up with a jedi, and I was fun to see who would say what in the conversations.  When we got to the end of the mission, and we went up against a sith, my character tried to tell the sith that he could duke it out with the jedi and I'd just stand back and twiddle my thumbs, and the other player got a laugh out of that, which was kinda cool.  I also managed to hold my own the entire time in combat, despite being new to the game.  

I tried some of the PVP stuff as well, and liked the way they did it, though the second attempt at PVP my entire group was getting owned by a more organized team, which was frustrating and convinced me not to play PVP anymore.  

I didn't like the leveling system.  I was hoping we'd get something a little different from WoW, but it seemed like it was a direct rip-off.  Having only played a handful of MMOs, I don't know how many games actually do try something different.  Would have liked more variety and more choice.  

I also didn't like the loot system.  I hate collecting stuff that serves no purpose except to sell.  Might as well just have them all drop credits.  And then, if that's all they drop, might as well just give you the fucking credits instead of making you run over and pick them up every time.  Again, it seemed to similar to what I experienced in WoW.  

Really enjoyed the story missions.  Some of the missions were go here, collect that, kill these things, and that sucked, but the missions that had conversations choices were real fun.  Loved being able to choose who to report back to, and was surprised at what sort of choices gave light side or dark side points. 

Didn't care for my cookie cutter companion.  Didn't like the fact that I couldn't figure out how to tell him not to lasso people and draw them in close.  He was using a blaster, so that didn't make a lot of sense, and would throw my own targeting off.  At the same time, I couldn't not take him as he seemed to be even more competent than I was in combat, and certainly made things a lot easier.  Also, almost every conversation choice I chose gave me 15 points of affection or -1 point of affection.  Would have preferred if those were a little more balanced.  Why couldn't they be more +/-1 instead.

Combat itself was alright.  Nothing new or special as far as MMO's go.  My abilities were relatively easy to manage, though I didn't like that I had to be behind cover to perform some abilities.  That sucked when you've got to compete with melee characters, and going behind cover was a button I had to push.  

The items were alright.  Loved the ability to tweak weapons (and I guess armor, etc).  Didn't like that there was a cool down time for medpacs.  Liked the stims that gave you an hour bonus on something.  Wish I understood more the impact the different stats gave you, and wish it were cleared which stats modified which abilities.  Apparently some of my abilities played off of tech, and others off of aim, but it seemed random which did what, and I wanted to know to what extent.  

All in all, I prefer this game to WoW in almost every way, but still prefer Dungeons and Dragons Online.  In DDO you can pick from half a dozen races and half a dozen classes, and then you've got feats and skills, and enhancements, and ability scores, and your gear makes more of a difference and has a greater impact on your character.  The combat also feels different, as you can roll out of the way of attacks, and you actually click the mouse to swing your sword or fire your bow.  In addition the quests have much more variety, and there are almost no quests where you have to kill or collect a certain number of something.  

However, if I had a good group, I would pick this game up.  I dropped DDO because it didn't give you a lot of solo play options, and I didn't like the end game content.  The Old Republic seems to have a fantastic plot, and the random roll conversation with a group of other players might be some of the most exciting parts of any game I've played in a long while.


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2012)

lol Smuggler, haven't really heard alot of good things about that class other than you can sleep with alot women and you tell the funny joke here and there.

I heard good things about Imperial Agent, Jedi Knight, Bounty Hunter and Sith Warrior.

I'm a Jedi Knight and Trooper and I like both their stories.

I leveled a bounty hunter to 15 and it seems pretty okay as well.

IA they say you are like James Bond or something.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 21, 2012)

Don't judge the smuggler storyline because of CORSO of all people; to me, he represents the worst of what the storlyine can bring. When you get your 3rd companion, things do get a lot better.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 21, 2012)

> The items were alright.  Loved the ability to tweak weapons (and I guess armor, etc).  Didn't like that there was a cool down time for medpacs.  Liked the stims that gave you an hour bonus on something.  Wish I understood more the impact the different stats gave you, and wish it were cleared which stats modified which abilities.  Apparently some of my abilities played off of tech, and others off of aim, but it seemed random which did what, and I wanted to know to what extent.



Each class only has to worry about 2 stats. Endurance, plus the stat that goes with your class.

Jedi Knight/Sith Warrior = Strength
Jedi Consolar/Sith Inquisitor = Inteligence
Trooper/Bounty Hunter = Aim
Smuiggler/Agent = Cunning

In addition to your main stat, each classes also gains additional benefits from a secondary stat. Smugglers do gain benefits from Aim, just not as many benefits as they gain from cunning. Aim for smugglers increases their ranged damage, where as cunning for smugglers increases Ranged and Tech Damage.

They don't really do a good job of explaining it to you early on, unless you spend some extra time on the character creation tree reading threw the tabs at the top of the screen.

If you would like, they are actually going to do another free weekend starting Thursday and going until Monday at Midnight.

It is a good game, and with game update 1.2 around the corner, it's going to get even better with more features.



> I didn't like the leveling system. I was hoping we'd get something a little different from WoW, but it seemed like it was a direct rip-off. Having only played a handful of MMOs, I don't know how many games actually do try something different. Would have liked more variety and more choice.



Most MMOs have similar leveling features. SW:TOR also has a legacy leveling system which is much slower. The Legacy system unlocks rewards for all of your characters and is being majorly implemented in game update 1.2.



> Didn't care for my cookie cutter companion. Didn't like the fact that I couldn't figure out how to tell him not to lasso people and draw them in close. He was using a blaster, so that didn't make a lot of sense, and would throw my own targeting off. At the same time, I couldn't not take him as he seemed to be even more competent than I was in combat, and certainly made things a lot easier. Also, almost every conversation choice I chose gave me 15 points of affection or -1 point of affection. Would have preferred if those were a little more balanced. Why couldn't they be more +/-1 instead.



Companions in conversation choices gain and loose points slower or faster based on when you get them. If you get a companion at a later planet, the number goes +s and -s get even bigger.

You can actually see this if you play a Jedi Knight, they're the only class that gets a second companion on the 2nd planet.



> However, if I had a good group, I would pick this game up. I dropped DDO because it didn't give you a lot of solo play options, and I didn't like the end game content. The Old Republic seems to have a fantastic plot, and the random roll conversation with a group of other players might be some of the most exciting parts of any game I've played in a long while.



Finding a good group takes a little leg work, but it's pretty rewarding. My suggestion for group finding is to join a Guild. The right guild makes a big difference. It's perfectly possible to play this game alone to level 50, and never group up with a single person, but the game is so much better when your actually part of a guild.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 22, 2012)

So, SW:TOR released some new info on Legacy characters.



Apparently, Legacy characters are related. 

That seems... silly. To me the whole parent/child aspect wouldn't work. SW:TOR feels more like Dragon Age to me where all the stories are simultaneously happening (e.g. one character from a class kills another from the opposing faction). To have them be a parent child relationships wouldn't work.

Even if they're distant cousins that raises more questions than answers. The JK and SW were brothers but somehow they're on opposing sides? 

While combat looks fine, storywise, this is getting really confusing.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

You don't have to have the same Legacy last name.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 22, 2012)

The World said:


> You don't have to have the same Legacy last name.



I know, but I liked raising my Legacy level. The whole family bond just seems silly to me.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

More like it's cool and add's another depth of Role-Playing to the game.

If you know about the EU, after ROTJ the Skywalker family grows like a friend and is probably inspired by that.


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2012)

About the companion thing, imagine if you make every wrong choice to piss your companion off when you want to raise their affection. 
Because it increases their crew skills, and you have to press ESC every single fucking time you fuck up.............yeah fuck that.


----------



## martryn (Mar 23, 2012)

> About the companion thing, imagine if you make every wrong choice to piss your companion off when you want to raise their affection.
> Because it increases their crew skills, and you have to press ESC every single fucking time you fuck up.............yeah fuck that.



So in an MMO that revolves around plot, where some conversation choices cannot be changed, and a bad group can turn your character to the dark side, you're complaining about companion affection for stat bonuses?

This is why I don't like MMOs in general. 

The solution, of course, would be to not piss your companion off because you have a general idea of what pisses him off, if you want to completely drop the roleplay and and just push buttons in the correct sequence.


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2012)

martryn said:


> So in an MMO that revolves around plot, where some conversation choices cannot be changed, and a bad group can turn your character to the dark side, you're complaining about companion affection for stat bonuses?
> 
> This is why I don't like MMOs in general.
> 
> The solution, of course, would be to not piss your companion off because you have a general idea of what pisses him off, if you want to completely drop the roleplay and and just push buttons in the correct sequence.



All conversation choices can be changed by pressing ESC or resetting the quest, or dropping quest, unless it's a class quest where you sometimes can't abandon it.

And a group can never turn you to the dark side because whatever choice you make stays with your character, just the cutscene might play out differently depending on who won the roll.

The last part, it's why you have a choice. You can either choose to drop character and pander to your companions every whim or you can act like yourself and piss them off whenever you get the chance.

If you do piss them off and want to raise their affection you can always give them gifts. I'm not sure if they've implemented a system, where if you got full affection with your companion and for some reason want them to hate you, well your shit out of luck.


----------



## martryn (Mar 23, 2012)

> All conversation choices can be changed by pressing ESC or resetting the quest, or dropping quest, unless it's a class quest where you sometimes can't abandon it.



I realize that.  I just don't like the idea of restarting a conversation because my companion disapproves.  Which you don't have to do because of the -1 modifier if they don't care for what you say, which was your point.  But I'd rather the companion get upset with me than have him artificially always happy with me.  I'll get +15 with Corso for flirting with a girl, but -1 for killing kids.  Why bother with negative rankings at all?



> And a group can never turn you to the dark side because whatever choice you make stays with your character, just the cutscene might play out differently depending on who won the roll.



Huh.  Didn't know that.



> I'm not sure if they've implemented a system, where if you got full affection with your companion and for some reason want them to hate you, well your shit out of luck.



This doesn't bother me.  You can hate the shit out of someone who still likes you for fucked up reasons.  It's why women stay with their drunk, wife-beating husbands.

Anyways, picked up three months of game tonight.  Gonna give it a swing as a full-time player and see if I want to stick with it a little later.

What server do you guys play on?  We should hook up in the future, get some NF love going on.


----------



## The World (Mar 23, 2012)

I believe strongarm is on TheSwiftsure Empire side, one of the highest populated pvp servers.

I made a lvl 15 Bounty Hunter on it but haven't put my full time on that toon.

I'm on Infinity Gate Republic Side with a lvl 50 Jedi Guard and a 22 commando

I also have a toon on ShadowHand Empire Side because I believe another member Crazymtf was on it.

I also tried one of the RP servers Ebon Hawk and put a few toons on that.

I've been trying to see which are the more populated servers, at least East Coast side 'cause that's where I'm at.

I found a site which gives a few graphs based on the population's pvp ratio


----------



## martryn (Mar 24, 2012)

Damn.  Well, I'm going to make a new character soon.  Want to try the Imperial Agent.  Think I'll roll him up on the Shadowhand server if there are a few other members over there.


----------



## martryn (Mar 26, 2012)

Well, started a very Nazi inspired Imperial Agent, but then decided I wanted to try out the sith warrior and ended up making a guy with a rough exterior but a heart of gold, who joined the sith for power, but that doesn't make him a bad guy.  It's kinda cute, honestly.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 26, 2012)

Lol yep, you can totally do that with the Sith Warrior.


----------



## martryn (Mar 26, 2012)

It's weird to me that you can play a bloodthirsty jedi or a kind-hearted sith.  Are there fallen jedi in this game?  Can you go Anakin on your faction?  Would be a neat mechanism they could explore in the future.

I don't really like how bounty hunters are necessarily empire and smugglers are necessarily republic.  You walk around Hutta as an Imperial Agent and you see NPCs labeled Smugglers all over the place.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 26, 2012)

It isn't that "Smugglers" are Republic and "Bounty Hunters" are Empire.

What is actually happening from a narrative perspective is when you make a Smuggler character, your not playing "a Smuggler" Your playing "The Smuggler".

The Smuggler is every bit as much a character as Commander Sheppard is from Mass Effect. Technically speaking that means every other player in the game playing a smuggler is also playing "The Smuggler", but there are hopefully enough differences in how your characters look and what dialogue options you choose that you don't feel like your both playing the same character when your grouped up with one another.

There is The Smuggler, The Trooper, the Jedi Knight, and the Jedi Consular are all canon characters in the Star Wars universe now, just as much as all the other NPCs you interact with in the game.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

It's more comparable to all the races/classes in Dragon Age Origin's and their perspectives, rather than Shepard.

Except yeah.........they are all both canon and main characters in their narrative instead of just 1 race/class being the dominant main perspective


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

martryn said:


> Well, started a very Nazi inspired Imperial Agent, but then decided I wanted to try out the sith warrior and ended up making a guy with a rough exterior but a heart of gold, who joined the sith for power, but that doesn't make him a bad guy.  It's kinda cute, honestly.



You actually meet 2 Sith like that in the Jedi story.

I also made a blue skinned Chiss Imperial Agent named AdmiralThrawn, for all you people who know the EU.


----------



## martryn (Mar 27, 2012)

> There is The Smuggler, The Trooper, the Jedi Knight, and the Jedi Consular are all canon characters in the Star Wars universe now, just as much as all the other NPCs you interact with in the game.



Huh.  Haven't really thought of it that way before.  I guess that makes a lot of sense.

For those of you on ShadowHand or whatever that server is called, my main is named Tallet.  He's only level 15, but I've been playing this game for hours every day now, so hopefully soon I'll be to the point where I've got a bit of freedom in the world.


----------



## strongarm85 (Mar 29, 2012)

I put together a post on my guild forum just now that details the boss kill screenshots I have and the order that we got them.

I figured I'd re-upload them here.

My guild Mastercraft Mandalorian is currently ranked 5th in the United States and 7th in the world in PVE progression. When the new content comes out next month it'll be our opportunity to move up to the top of the PVE progression rankings.


*Spoiler*: __ 



More pictures

Here is us killing the World Boss on Belsavis on the 26th of December.



January 3rd was actually our first day doing 16 mans.

Here our 16 man kills on Gharj and Annihilation Droid





My earlier recollection was wrong. We split up on the Pylons and finished the EV in 8 mans. Then we got back together and killed Bonethrasher in 16 man.

Going forward to January 19th we killed Jarg and Sorno, but I don't have a screen shot Jarg and Sorno being dead. I do have a screenshot of Foreman Crusher being dead.

These kills were probably on Hard Mode because it was the day after or the day of these raids coming out and I think we cleared Hard Mode the first week and then went after Nightmare mode the following week.







I don't have a screenshot for Kragga, but we killed him on this run. It's probably in one of the pictures we've already posted.

The 25th of Janurary is when we first started running 16 man Nightmare mode Operations

This is probably our first legit Soa kill in 16 man.

I also have a nightmare Bonethrasher screenshot





If memory serves we killed Jarg and Sorno on the 25th in Hard Mode after several attempts, then we killed Foreman Crusher and Assembly Droid on Nightmare, and then we killed had to kill Kragga on Hard because it we were still trying to kill him on Monday.

February 1st is our first Nightmare Jarg and Sorno kills



And another screenshot confirming our Nightmare Kragga Kill


----------



## martryn (Apr 2, 2012)

The grouping mechanisms in this game suck complete shit ass.  At this current time I'm ranking this game well below DDO, and only slightly ahead of LotR Online.  You guys will probably lose me to Guild Wars 2 later this year.  

They spent so much time concentrating on the story and voice acting of the characters, that they forgot to do anything innovative as far as leveling or questing is concerned.  The idea is that this is a _Massively_ multiplayer online RPG, but they spent so much effort on individual stories that grouping is a hassle and isn't even that well supported in the game.

Not to mention that I'm having a lot of problems getting booted from the game for no reason in the middle of play.  Kicked out to the server selection screen.  I'm not on a wireless at the moment, being wired into my modem, so it's not an issue on my end.  It does the same thing during start-up.  I log in, but my loading screen doesn't load unless I pull up my Task Manager, and then it's as if the game is saying, "Oh, shit, he's going to close me, I better get off my ass."

The animations are also choppy and poorly timed with the actions, making it hard to get into the rhythm of combat.  

I've got a lot of hate for this game at the moment because I'm stuck on the Sith capital, wanting to do this last [Heroic 4] quest so I can follow the linear story to the next planet, but I can't get a group together to do it.  I did solo the thing all the way to the end where I've got to fight a sith lord or something, but I can't seem to get her down to more than 75% of her total health.


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 2, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

